# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Replicel

## depressed17

This stuff sounds amazing. Sorry if it's been posted already but its definitely worth being posted again ! The human trails have already began December last year.
http://www.replicel.com/our-science/...science-works/

----------


## UK Boy

Replicel was Trichoscience so it has been talked about but it's still good stuff

----------


## UK_

I was going to post this yesterday also:

http://www.replicel.com/

Looks pretty good.

----------


## UK_

> _RepliCel’s pre-clinical studies have demonstrated that cultured dermal sheath cup cells are capable of directly reconstituting the dermal papilla (DP) and promoting the development of mature hair follicles. During these studies, dermal sheath cup cells migrated into pre-existing hair papilla and also formed completely new hair follicles_


 Interesting, as opposed to Intercytex that went head-on into replicating DP cells, it seems Replicel are trying a far different strategy by building the follicle from the ground up by multiplying and injecting dermal sheath cup (DSC) cells, and it has shown to be effective in mouse model, i'd love to hear Spencer have an interview with a representative of Replicel after the completion of Phase I/II or even before!

----------


## petewete

This looks awesome! Does anybody know when/if the results of the Phase 1 trials will be released. Also, this looks like a European company, do things move faster there?

----------


## Mojo Risin

It's a Canadian company, they're in Vancouver.

----------


## KeepHoping

Do you guys think this is the real deal?  Their staff has fantastic credentials and their website is nicely presented.

----------


## UK_

> Do you guys think this is the real deal?  Their staff has fantastic credentials and their website is nicely presented.


 I believe companies like this are totally legit, they are registered companies, have credible researchers, investors, FDA trials etc - its companies like Bioregenerative Sciences and the producers of CyGenX that really piss me off.

----------


## Flowers

This does seem very exciting have they given a timetable on anything yet?

----------


## Latitude

Update from RepliCel..

http://www.replicel.com/replicel-upd...al-ts001-2009/

----------


## UK_

> Update from RepliCel..
> 
> http://www.replicel.com/replicel-upd...al-ts001-2009/


 _"RepliCel’s hair-cell replacement procedure is now undergoing further rigorous study to determine effectiveness. The first human clinical trials (Phase I/IIa) began in Europe in December 2010. Canadian clinical trials are planned for 2012, with further European trials to follow."_

So phase II starts in January im guessing - still - this one seems a long way off.

I wonder if they can scrape under Aderans' timeline and beat them to market before 2014, the first company to get to market with something like this will blow the industry away.

----------


## Flowers

They said final data analysis is Q3 2011.  So thats a little over 2 years from now.  We'll see....

----------


## CVAZBAR

This is also promising. Wouldn't it be great if we knew that this worked perfectly with fantastic results. Even if it was 3-4 years away, I would be much relaxed. I would be very happy waiting for this to come out.

----------


## CAlex

this definitely looks to be a long ways away before it hits market. neither this or histogen have even begun trials, doesnt this mean that the earliest these treatments could get released is like 2017 ?  I am always confused by people saying crazy 2 years release dates because dont trials take many years?

----------


## wilymon

wow, this is great! but I wonder how much it'll cost...  :Confused:

----------


## Flowers

> this definitely looks to be a long ways away before it hits market. neither this or histogen have even begun trials, doesnt this mean that the earliest these treatments could get released is like 2017 ?  I am always confused by people saying crazy 2 years release dates because dont trials take many years?


 Did you read my post? They said final data analysis will be Q3 2013

----------


## Latitude

The most promising component is we will have preliminary data in early 2012.  We’ll know if they are onto something good at that point!

----------


## Latitude

> Did you read my post? They said final data analysis will be Q3 2013


 I read your post, it says Q3 2011!  Typo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## UK_

> I read your post, it says Q3 2011!  Typo


 Actually it is Q3 2013 - 

Phase II begins in January 2012 - they wont wait out the full 27 months of Phase I before beginning Phase II - they have stated that Phase II trials shall start in January next year in Canada, during that period follow-ups for Phase I shall continue on into 2013.

----------


## Latitude

> Actually it is Q3 2013 - 
> 
> Phase II begins in January 2012 - they wont wait out the full 27 months of Phase I before beginning Phase II - they have stated that Phase II trials shall start in January next year in Canada, during that period follow-ups for Phase I shall continue on into 2013.


 His original post said 2011, like I said typo, anyhow nevermind.




> They said final data analysis is Q3 2011. So thats a little over 2 years from now. We'll see.... .

----------


## Flowers

Yeah sorry about that typo, guys. I was thinking of another company's results time claim (TRX2) lol

----------


## UK_

Are we all clear that Flowers made a typo? :Big Grin:

----------


## CVAZBAR

Let's say everything goes as planned and they get excellent results. How long after would this be available? I mean wouldn't they extend trials with more subjects? It's only 20 heads right?

----------


## CAlex

flowers, you dont foresee them having any setbacks at all? They havent even entered phase 1 and you guys think they will have all data by end of 2013? I serious dont see that happening.

I want this as much as the next guy but we keep biting on all these very optimistic time lines and then get disappointed and angry a year later when they are way behind.

earliest I see follica histogen or this hitting market is 2016 but everyone is entitled to their opinion

----------


## RichardDawkins

Depends on how earlythey did actually start their stuff, they are  not forced to tell us exactly when they started, and right now i wont blieve any of those companies with their timelines.

Gut feeling tells me they are aiming for a faster market entrance to grab more money, even thy know there is competition right now. I mean ARI was very slow and calm when it came to news but when Histogen entered the spot and also others, they woke up from their lethargic thing and started to go full frontal.

Its good to have different solutions but i think in the end the patient will be irritated because he wont know which thing suits him best, its to much and to many.

----------


## UK Boy

CAlex why are you just ignoring the facts? I know we don't know for sure that they'll def keep to the timeline but you've said twice that they haven't even started trials yet which is completely false! They started trials in Dec 10 which means they're about 6 months in.

----------


## UK_

> CAlex why are you just ignoring the facts? I know we don't know for sure that they'll def keep to the timeline but you've said twice that they haven't even started trials yet which is completely false! They started trials in Dec 10 which means they're about 6 months in.


 CAlex is right - starting trials means literally beginning the process, all they have done thus far is take biopsies and skin graphs from the 20 patients, this is a pre-trial period, Phase I hasnt even _really begun_ yet.  

By the looks of things, I seriously doubt these guys will beat Aderans to market by 2014 if everything for them goes to plan, we havn't heard anything from Aderans in a while, only that they've been discussing their findings across the globe, which is classic _"we need investment"_ behaviour.  That said I would never rule out Aderans, they have shown 70&#37;+ increase during Phase II already of their most powerful compound, that is exciting news to _share with the world_ for sure.

Histogen begin recruitment for Phase I/II in a few weeks, granted they have been held back by the devastating tsunami in Japan, but we will know if they have an effective safe procedure by the end of this year, I highly doubt there will be any further safety issues if they can get through this upcoming trial without any hindrance.

Stay positive - in no time like the present have we had the fortune to experience so many potential treatments in the pipeline, and who knows even, an unknown company working away in the shadows out there may crop up with the answer before all of the companies we currently have our eyes on.

----------


## depressed17

I find it weird how all these companies claim that they're going to release their product roughly at the end 2013/early 2014 just when propecia patent runs out. Very strange indeed.

----------


## CVAZBAR

UK is right. We have a reason to be grateful knowing different companies are working on something. 
The Big 4

ARI
Replicel
Follica
Histogen

Somehow I feel Follica will surprise everyone and come out before anyone since they keep their shit low pro. They always seem to be discovering new shit.

----------


## Flowers

And what it is they're looking for is, just to clarify, hair multiplication correct? Unlimited donor hair? If so that's amazing however you do have to have hair loss bad enough to need a HT to get this done right?

----------


## UK_

> And what it is they're looking for is, just to clarify, hair multiplication correct? Unlimited donor hair? If so that's amazing however you do have to have hair loss bad enough to need a HT to get this done right?


 Yes HM - and even if you are starting off thinning, the cells they inject will create entirely new follicles _or_ migrate to "damaged" follicles and rebuild the follicle.

Sounds cool huh? :Cool:

----------


## Flowers

> Yes HM - and even if you are starting off thinning, the cells they inject will create entirely new follicles _or_ migrate to "damaged" follicles and rebuild the follicle.
> 
> Sounds cool huh?


 ****in right it does

----------


## KeepHoping

Once recruitment is closed and you've taken a biopsy and taken the punches from the back of the head the trail has absolutely started, I don't know where you got that idea from... Also they have an update on their website that they've actually cultured and reinjected the cells already so now it's really underway.  Cross your fingers.

----------


## BoSox

Science wins (:

You think this will be ready by 2015? Or are we "decades or many years away from HM?" Like most experts think  :Frown:

----------


## KeepHoping

depends on the results of this first trail, because the material needed to be reinjected is derived from the human body it will not have to undergo super strict FDA passage like other products (i.e. Histogen, although they went to Asia where trails move faster).  If it works as they anticipate then we have a winner and it could get here before 2015 I believe.

----------


## BoSox

Better start saving. Can only imagine how expensive this is going to be.

----------


## UK_

> Better start saving. Can only imagine how expensive this is going to be.


 Probably double the cost of 3000 grafts from a decent clinic.

----------


## CVAZBAR

So where is the Replicel interview? Spencer said they had interesting info. When will we hear from them?

----------


## UK_

> So where is the Replicel interview? Spencer said they had interesting info. When will we hear from them?


 Spencer has an interview with Replicel?  I didnt know that.

Should be well interesting, they finish phase I in six months.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Spencer has an interview with Replicel?  I didnt know that.
> 
> Should be well interesting, they finish phase I in six months.


 What's up UK, yeah I'm sure he does or he is in the process of doing it. He talked about it in his show and said they had "interesting" info. Joe from Staten island even made a comment in which he said that Replicel might be ahead of everyone. I know we always here shit like this, so it really depends on efficacy. We just need to hope everything goes as planned. Nonetheless, it would definitely be interesting to hear from them.

----------


## Thunderbass

The video was pretty interesting. I think their process might be the one. If the trials go as well or better than planned maybe 2013 or 2014 will be the year it's released. I bet this process costs $10,000 at least.

----------


## BoSox

I don't care if it costs an arm or a leg.

As long as the results are there, I'll find a way to finance it.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Cost was never an issue.  If this process works (which doesn't leave scars all over your head), I would even pay $20,000.  Having my hair back is absolutely priceless for me.  I believe that there are so many people out there like myself who would pay anything to get their hair back, but they don't want their head permanently scarred for life.

----------


## Dasani

It's my understanding that conventional hair transplants are expensive due to the fact that the procedure requires a significant number of man-hours by technicians trained in microsurgery. This technique seems fundamentally simpler less labour intensive, which could mean hair restoration doctors could charge less, lower the treatment price and treat more patients to gain an overall increase in revenue.

----------


## Flowers

I know this is slightly off topic but does anyone know anything about the PRP doctor in Canada offering treatment? They have pics on their site and say it's $600 per treatment and you go 3 months after your first treatment and then possibly once a year for maintenance. Check it out at the PRP thread under the histogen thing on the top of the threads. Sounds interesting but I'm skeptical

----------


## Dutch_Dude

Wait, replicel is what TrichoScience used to be, right? When did they say it'sgoing to come on the market?

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Wait, replicel is what TrichoScience used to be, right? When did they say it'sgoing to come on the market?


 If everything goes as planned, they might be out before anyone. They are not going through FDA. They can come out as soon as 2013-14!

----------


## Curlybill99

so what are replicel planning on doing just doing 2 clinical trials and offering it outside the us.. Lik canada or something.

----------


## BoSox

> If everything goes as planned, they might be out before anyone. They are not going through FDA. They can come out as soon as 2013-14!


 That seems early, do you think they are able to release it that soon with good results...or do we have to wait for later generations?

----------


## krewel

I'm actually really excited about Replicel, because their solution is planned to be a real cure. That's at least the way I have been informed about them. Hope it's gonna work out  :Smile:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> That seems early, do you think they are able to release it that soon with good results...or do we have to wait for later generations?


 Well I also think it's real early but based on their testing timeline it's a possibility. I personally not expecting it to be that early but I think I remember reading they would be done with trials around late 2013. Maybe I'm wrong but I also remember that being brought up in the TBT show. Maybe someone can verify that.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Are they all really aiming for 2014 or do they just have to say 2014 to get investors, especially as company x and company y are aiming for 2014. If we knew for sure there would be a good solution by 2014 many of us could rest a little better. They all sound overly optimistic to me. I could understand if Aderans had a product available by 2014 as they've been at this for ages.

----------


## UK_

> Are they all really aiming for 2014 or do they just have to say 2014 to get investors, especially as company x and company y are aiming for 2014. If we knew for sure there would be a good solution by 2014 many of us could rest a little better. They all sound overly optimistic to me. I could understand if Aderans had a product available by 2014 as they've been at this for ages.


 I know... Ive been following Aderans since 2004.

Someone kill me.

----------


## Bronson

> If everything goes as planned, they might be out before anyone. They are not going through FDA. They can come out as soon as 2013-14!


 Is not going through the FDA necessarily a good thing?  I know the FDA isn't popular around here but the list of products that haven't gone through the FDA is not a list I would want to be on.  Also, is there a reason that the Histogen thread is getting a lot more activity?  Seems like Replicel is just as likely to work according to their theory.

----------


## Jundam

> Is not going through the FDA necessarily a good thing?  I know the FDA isn't popular around here but the list of products that haven't gone through the FDA is not a list I would want to be on.  Also, is there a reason that the Histogen thread is getting a lot more activity?  Seems like Replicel is just as likely to work according to their theory.


 Getting an approval from the FDA isn't really worth anything these days. They are more famous for their incompetence and corruption than their dedication and moral convictions.

As far as Histogen getting more attention it's simply a matter of Histogen having actually proven that they can grow hair on human scalp. Replicel is for the time being an unproven theory. It does have very sound research behind it and animal studies suggest that it will be an effective treatment for human hair loss but it still remains to be proven in clinical trials.

----------


## Losing_It

I have to agree, Histogen provided some tangible results in the pre-clinical with humans, whilst replicel are yet to produce any human results.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I have to agree, Histogen provided some tangible results in the pre-clinical with humans, whilst replicel are yet to produce any human results.


 so did renokin

----------


## Losing_It

> so did renokin


 I don't know Renokin, but I think you may be comparing apple to oranges

----------


## Dutch_Dude

I too do not trust the FDA and entities like that. I mean it can be useful as far as side effects go, but I fear that they are there to look out for the interests of big pharmaceutical companies.

----------


## UK_

> I don't know Renokin, but I think you may be comparing apple to oranges


 lol so true.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Is not going through the FDA necessarily a good thing?  I know the FDA isn't popular around here but the list of products that haven't gone through the FDA is not a list I would want to be on.  Also, is there a reason that the Histogen thread is getting a lot more activity?  Seems like Replicel is just as likely to work according to their theory.


 If I'm correct, I believe everything is derived from human body. This does not require FDA strict trials. It's not a drug. The setbacks would come from efficacy I guess.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

that's settled then  :Smile: . it's weird that they are doing it in georgia...i mean...no offense haha...i didn't expect georgia to be the scientific center of replicel :P.

anyways...too bad they don't have photos...

----------


## Jundam

Well of course they don't have photos, they just begun clinical trials, which in their case means one treatment session and then they invite the patients back 6 months later to evaluate the results.

I think they're doing it in Georgia for the same reason Histogen is doing it in Singapore; Some countries have loose regulations and restrictions which makes it faster and easier to conduct scientific research and clinical trials there.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

All the better for us then. Replicel is going to work I feel. As for when they'll perfect it and get it out to us is anyone's guess. I do have one problem with the procedure outlined: Why take a 4mm diameter punch? Could they not get the DSC from taking perhaps 4 1mm diameter punches. I'd rather have a few small dots than a little button scar. I'm getting way ahead of myself here.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thinning@30

The country of Georgia is actually trying to promote itself as something of a medical tourism destination where people can get cutting edge treatments before they become available elsewhere.  I wonder if Replicel might be released in Georgia following initial trials before it is released in other parts of the world

----------


## CVAZBAR

I think we need an interview with Replicel!!!!  It's been a while since we've had another. We need a Histogen, Lauster, Aderans, Follica ANYTHING new. It's been a while.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

i didn't know that about georgia. cool. we definately need an interview...sounds very promising.

----------


## Sogeking

New videos from Replicel!

The Science behind Replicel :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tHDKT7uZp4

Replicel's Vision :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8kMghojZw4

Their original video :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCe5mg7X6zg

_Thanks for this to Freddie555 from Hairsite_

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> New videos from Replicel!
> 
> The Science behind Replicel :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tHDKT7uZp4
> 
> Replicel's Vision :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8kMghojZw4
> 
> Their original video :
> ...


 
I wish they'd put some results out instead of pixar movies

or some kind of tangible date

anything but pixar clips and "experts"

----------


## Curlybill99

Is it possible for replicel to have one successful trial and release this to the public.. Is long as it works and is safe i would have no problem spending my money on this.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Is it possible for replicel to have one successful trial and release this to the public.. Is long as it works and is safe i would have no problem spending my money on this.


 
I don't think its possible... years of testing... even in lax countries in asia

----------


## Dasani

> All the better for us then. Replicel is going to work I feel. As for when they'll perfect it and get it out to us is anyone's guess. I do have one problem with the procedure outlined: Why take a 4mm diameter punch? Could they not get the DSC from taking perhaps 4 1mm diameter punches. I'd rather have a few small dots than a little button scar. I'm getting way ahead of myself here.


 I gotta say if this procedure works perfectly I am 100% cool with a 4mm punch. haha.

----------


## Dasani

Awww the videos are saying 'private.' I saw this on my phone earlier as I was out walking around and I was going to watch it now but unfortunately I can't.  :Frown:

----------


## Losing_It

Its is interesting that Replicel notes only Phase 1 and 2 trials on their Website. Does this mean that if successful they could launch after Phase 2?

----------


## MrRyan

What i don't understand is why this has taken so long for it to get to the human trials stage this was found to be safe and effective years ago in mice, so why only now are human trials being done ? I'm not sure if it was an issue of funding, know how, or my worst fear just not worth the hassle for them if someone could explain i would be grateful.

If i could choose out of all the current trials going on right now which one i would want to succeed it would be this one as is seems very simple and non invasive, but of course efficacy hasn't even been shown in the trial data as of yet so i don't want to get too far ahead of myself. And i'm at the stage now where i just need to know if any of these potential treatments will work and we will know pretty soon within around 6 - 8 months, if it turns out that they don't work i'm just going to accept the fact that i need to buzz my head down and get on with life the best i can, but i will admit this is destroying my confidence and i have dealt with a lot of things in my life and got through them, this however i'm finding very very hard to deal with.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Its is interesting that Replicel notes only Phase 1 and 2 trials on their Website. Does this mean that if successful they could launch after Phase 2?


 
it means we still haven't seen one actual human result... just pixar movies of magic chemicals that float around under your scalp and find sleeping hair follicles

----------


## Jundam

> What i don't understand is why this has taken so long for it to get to the human trials stage this was found to be safe and effective years ago in mice, so why only now are human trials being done ? I'm not sure if it was an issue of funding, know how, or my worst fear just not worth the hassle for them if someone could explain i would be grateful.
> 
> If i could choose out of all the current trials going on right now which one i would want to succeed it would be this one as is seems very simple and non invasive, but of course efficacy hasn't even been shown in the trial data as of yet so i don't want to get too far ahead of myself. And i'm at the stage now where i just need to know if any of these potential treatments will work and we will know pretty soon within around 6 - 8 months, if it turns out that they don't work i'm just going to accept the fact that i need to buzz my head down and get on with life the best i can, but i will admit this is destroying my confidence and i have dealt with a lot of things in my life and got through them, this however i'm finding very very hard to deal with.


 It's hard to know since they've released no statement regarding it but if I were to make a guess I'd say that their problem was not in finding out how to activate the hair follicles but in finding out how to reach the hair follicles to activate them, and being able to do so consistently and safely. It would make sense if the method of delivery was the problem as once they had solved that problem they could begin clinical trials to prove its potency and then move onto commercial release.

----------


## PinotQ

There are many reasons why I believe it has taken a long time to get to the clinical trial stage.  One reason is that it takes time to raise the necessary funding.  Another reason is that it is a lot more complicated than it appears to set up and execute a clinical trial.  If you remember, Replicel was over a year late in beginning it's clinical trial after it had raised the necessary funding.  If the trial is not set up correctly with the proper protcols and safeguards, the trial results may be useless in the eyes of the regulatory body that is charged with reviewing them.  It seems that almost all of the players in this game have had delays in setting up & starting their clinical trials.  But I believe the major reason that it has taken so long is that Replicel had to perfect a method of multiplying the cells taken from the punch biopsy into millions of cells for reinjection.  If you have read any of the research in this area, one of the problems that had to be overcome was that after a certain number of passes, the cells start to loose their potency and take on an irregular shape. So I think the trick here is turning 1 DSC cell into many DSC cells such that they retain all of their characteristics and potency.  Based on everything I have read, I believe Replicel has indentified the correct cell.  It remains to be seen how effective their method of replicating these cells will be.  One key point that I find highly suggestive of the confidence they have in their possibility of success is that they raised their funding and seemingly came from nowhere, after Aderans was already well into Phase II of their trials.

----------


## MrRyan

Please forgive my ignorance, but how exactly do the cells know what to do once they are injected is it simply that a cell just does what it does, or does it need other signals from the body to do their job like chemical signals or such like. If so how do they get around this do they use other factors in the injection, i'm sorry if this question sounds stupid, but i'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to human biology.

And one other question i can not for the life of me find one straight answer to is, do the hair follicles die or are they just dormant i'm hoping it's the latter as i'm sure many of you do, i ask this because i think this is massively important for things like Replicel and Histogen in regards to their efficacy.

----------


## UK_

> Please forgive my ignorance, but how exactly do the cells know what to do once they are injected is it simply that a cell just does what it does, or does it need other signals from the body to do their job like chemical signals or such like. If so how do they get around this do they use other factors in the injection, i'm sorry if this question sounds stupid, but i'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to human biology.
> 
> And one other question i can not for the life of me find one straight answer to is, do the hair follicles die or are they just dormant i'm hoping it's the latter as i'm sure many of you do, i ask this because i think this is massively important for things like Replicel and Histogen in regards to their efficacy.


 Q1 = Because cells are encoded with DNA - 

Q2 = Yes, as opposed to scarring alopecia, male pattern hair loss does not destroy the stem cells needed to regenerate the hair follicle, hairs still exist but they are miniaturised even on NW 7 scalps -

----------


## krewel

Besides, the chief of their team is German. When it comes to technology and science, I absolutley trust those guys.  :Big Grin: 
Well, lets hope and cross fingers. In some months we'll know more. Until then, I'll keep myself busy with thinking about Christmas hahahahaha.

----------


## PinotQ

To add to what  UK said, you might find it interesting to read Replicel's patent. http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2006/0088505.html  The patent says that Replicel has tried this process with several different stem cell types: The DSC, the DS (dermal sheath cells) and the dermal papillae (what adreans is using).  They have found that the DSC is the only stem cell capable of generating all of the relevant parts of the follicle.  Their claim is that the DSC is in fact DNA coded to to produce everything necessary to produce new hairs and rejuvenate damaged follicles.

----------


## CVAZBAR

REPLICEL contacted Spencer!!!!! Interview coming real soon! Finally

----------


## CVAZBAR

I suggest for people to post questions to ask the Replicel representative. Spencer will most likely check in and choose some questions from here.

----------


## Curlybill99

do you know when the interview is going to be?

----------


## stillinHS1994

> REPLICEL contacted Spencer!!!!! Interview coming real soon! Finally


 Booyah! Finally some news or updates or whatever....better start thinking of questions

----------


## CVAZBAR

> do you know when the interview is going to be?


 I don't know the exact day but Spencer said it will probably happen within this week or maybe on Sunday! It's safe to say it will happen soon though, unless something sudden prevents it.

----------


## Losing_It

The race is on it seems. Interestingly,  Replicel published their paper in 2003 about being able to grow hair on mouse ears and foot pads. Lets hope whoever is successful won't get sued for patent infringements. All this propriety liquid stuff is making me worried. Don't we just hate patents.     

Anyways, on an unrelated note, I see Kevin Bacon's middle name is Norwood. At least hes got good hair.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

Everything is looking good and we are nearing 2012!

----------


## BoSox

I'm sure the most frequent question will be when will this be available. All I care is about efficiancy... ill wait 5 more years if I have to if I knew what was at the finish line <3

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> I'm sure the most frequent question will be when will this be available. All I care is about efficiancy... ill wait 5 more years if I have to if I knew what was at the finish line <3


 Many of us young guys feel exactly this way. Would be great to be rocking a full head of hair again at 30.

----------


## wonderboy

> To add to what  UK said, you might find it interesting to read Replicel's patent. http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2006/0088505.html  The patent says that Replicel has tried this process with several different stem cell types: The DSC, the DS (dermal sheath cells) and the dermal papillae (what adreans is using).  They have found that the DSC is the only stem cell capable of generating all of the relevant parts of the follicle.  Their claim is that the DSC is in fact DNA coded to to produce everything necessary to produce new hairs and rejuvenate damaged follicles.


 Which treatment should be able to regenerate
ALL parts of the follicle (i.e., even arrector pili muscle and sebaceous
glands)? Replicel could? And aderans, histogen, acell hair autocloning?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Which treatment should be able to regenerate
> ALL parts of the follicle (i.e., even arrector pili muscle and sebaceous
> glands)? Replicel could? And aderans, histogen, acell hair autocloning?


 Dr. Cooley said Acell autocloning produces fully functioning follicles with sebaceous glands. Replicel can, Aderans seemingly. I suppose Histogen achieves this too but maybe someone else can elaborate further.

----------


## clandestine

Very interesting stuff. I'm optimistic with a healthy dose of skepticism. It will be exciting to learn about future Replicel trial results.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Very interesting stuff. I'm optimistic with a healthy dose of skepticism. It will be exciting to learn about future Replicel trial results.


 That's the exact right way to be. The technique sounds promising.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Histogen has failed (website has deleted everything regarding clinical trials and release dates) so do you really think Replicel will provide something? No i surely dont

----------


## Ronin

I had to sign in to contribute the following: RichardDawkins, why don't you take your negativity and shove it up your arse? You enjoy being pessimistic and negative, go be miserable on your own. Stop trying to bring down others.

----------


## The Alchemist

> Histogen has failed (website has deleted everything regarding clinical trials and release dates) so do you really think Replicel will provide something? No i surely dont


 
They have not deleted everything; you're blatantly lieing.  And if you think they're dead, then there will be no need for you to post in this thread again.

----------


## Jundam

> Histogen has failed (website has deleted everything regarding clinical trials and release dates) so do you really think Replicel will provide something? No i surely dont


 And absolutely nobody cares what you think.

----------


## RichardDawkins

i tell it as i see it. Its tsrange when everything remains the same but strangely only those things vanish :-)

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Well I will say this. We don't know for definite if the trials are actually up and running in Singapore but we do know one thing for definite: there was definitely a delay. Tough to say what will come of Histogen but I do believe they have come up with a promising concept at the least.

Aderans is still the one that seems most likely to me anyway to come to market within the next 3-5 years. A lot of money behind them and they're doing everything by the book so to speak. Deep in FDA phase 2 trials now.

----------


## Sogeking

> Histogen has failed (website has deleted everything regarding clinical trials and release dates) so do you really think Replicel will provide something? No i surely dont


 Congrats. You have won. The prize is baldness. We can even give you a medal if you want  :Wink: .
 If Dr. Gho is the miracle worker you say he is let me ask you one thing?
Do we really have to believe you(Stevie Dee, Richard Dawkins, whatever) and Iron Man? Two guys that haven't even been to Dr. Gho to try HST.
And if a succesful customer is Sneijder, the photos that were shown do look good. But right side of his donor area is very thin. I've seen the photos hyperlinked on the hairsite and it seems to me treatment with donor regrowth is still not in our grasp.l 

Sure maybe Aderans, Histogen, Replicel will fail. But you know what hoping for the best makes me feel better so I'm gonna continue with that. And if they do fail will just continue hoping for Dr. Ronald Lauster.

----------


## krewel

I suggest we just ignore those guys. As long as we dont, they'll keep posting this sh**. Excuse my language.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

How do we know for sure that Histogen is in a delay?  They may have taken a clinical trial page down but we really don't know for sure.  As people on here know, I called them earlier today and they said they were just re-arranging the website.  They didn't mention any delay or anything like that, but they probably wouldn't even tell me if they were in a delay anyway.  I don't think we know either way whether there is a delay or not, but at least we know that they are still up and functioning.

----------


## CVAZBAR

Even if there's a delay, it has nothing to do with failure. How can they fail when they claim they were starting in july? Ignore that fool. He probably isn't getting enough attention at Hairsite. 

Don't understand why they always want to be right. You would figure they would want this as much as everyone. It's like they pray for failure unless it's something they promote. I thought we were all in the same gang?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

There was a delay but I was always under the impression the trials were just starting a month or two later. I can't find where that info is but it was on the forums somewhere. Would be nice to now if they were in the midst of carrying out their trials now.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Even if there's a delay, it has nothing to do with failure. How can they fail when they claim they were starting in july? Ignore that fool. He probably isn't getting enough attention at Hairsite. 
> 
> Don't understand why they always want to be right. You would figure they would want this as much as everyone. It's like they pray for failure unless it's something they promote. I thought we were all in the same gang?


 Yes they said they were starting in July. I think before that it was supposed to be May originally but I can't remember where that info is. Hopefully it's underway.

----------


## Kiwi

Dawkins has lost his mind.

According to Dawkins, Gho is our last hope. And yet we haven't even seen any photographic proof over a long period of time. I havent seen any evidence to show that what Gho does is any more then a form of FUE that leaves some of the follicle behind that 'might' not die...

Where are the macro photographs?

----------


## worried2568

Wow, this sounds promising.

I don't see why Replicel isn't keeping us too much up to date. I'm sure they know this, but if this works out, they can become *extremely* rich, so I'm sure they are hard at work.

As is any company.

----------


## BoSox

I just hope they are able to grow NORMAL hair.. not thin looking hair. I know some wouldn't mind with Nanogen or w/e concealer they have.


I want my hair back to normal. I can't wait for Spencer's interview!

----------


## amadeus

Dont worry about what RichardDawkins says. He doesn't know anything and is just some guy who posts on the  forums like he knows what hes talking about. He probably lives in his parent's garage. :Smile: 

Spencer Kobren is the most influential and powerful figure in the world of hair loss so I highly doubt he would even bother conducting an interview with Replicel if it wasnt for real. Lets all try to stay positive!

----------


## abb83

hey sorry i live in australia, it's hard for me to catch the show, and it was 2 hrs lng can anyone pls give me an update on waht was said or tell me around what time the replicel update was given? THANKS!

----------


## PayDay

Joe from Staten Island gave his weekly update and discussed Replicel. All Kobren said was that he owed them a phone call,  because they tried to contact him and he was out of town. He also said that he will be interviewing them at some point soon. I think it was in like the first 20 minutes of  last  Sundays show.

----------


## HelpROGER

I heard the show last week and Spencer did say that he would be doing an interview with them, but did not say when. @amadeus, I think you are right that Spencer would not be wasting his time if he did not think the Replicel was legit. If it wasnt for the Bald Truth I would have had a hair transplant with MHR when I didnt even need it and I would be in  a really bad place right now, so I trust everything he says and Im excited to learn more about Replicel. I hope he does the interview tonight!

----------


## CVAZBAR

Spencer just confirmed that they set a date this week to do the interview with Replicel and will post it during the week and talk about it next Sunday! I'm listening to the show at this point so I will post anything else for people who can't listen, RIGHT NOW. At this moment some annoying dude named ANDREW is complaining about his hair once again but he has a ****ing MOP! That dude needs to grow some balls! 

Anyways, good news from Spencer and Replicel!

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Spencer just confirmed that they set a date this week to do the interview with Replicel and will post it during the week and talk about it next Sunday! I'm listening to the show at this point so I will post anything else for people who can't listen, RIGHT NOW. At this moment some annoying dude named ANDREW is complaining about his hair once again but he has a ****ing MOP! That dude needs to grow some balls! 
> 
> Anyways, good news from Spencer and Replicel!


 If it's Andrew Zarian then it's such a joke. Dude is like negative norwood with one of those youngster turned up fringes showing a perfectly straight hairline. It's annoying alright. He's on finasteride as far as I'm aware. Doesn't appear to have any loss whatsoever. Ah sorry about the rant, I'm just jealous of that mop.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delphi

> If it's Andrew Zarian then it's such a joke. Dude is like negative norwood with one of those youngster turned up fringes showing a perfectly straight hairline. It's annoying alright. He's on finasteride as far as I'm aware. Doesn't appear to have any loss whatsoever. Ah sorry about the rant, I'm just jealous of that mop.


 Yeah its Andrew Zarian, hes okay, but I do get pissed listening to him bitch about his hair like a little girl. He has more hair then I ever had! I started watching the show  that Kobren and him do on Friday night with this other guy. Its a  good show and Im becoming kind of addicted, but even during that show he bitches about his hair which is always perfect!  I think this guy just likes to cry about everything, hes always complaining about some shit.

----------


## krewel

> Yeah its Andrew Zarian, hes okay, but I do get pissed listening to him bitch about his hair like a little girl. He has more hair then I ever had! I started watching the show  that Kobren and him do on Friday night with this other guy. Its a  good show and Im becoming kind of addicted, but even during that show he bitches about his hair which is always perfect!  I think this guy just likes to cry about everything, hes always complaining about some shit.


 So I just googled this Andrew Zarian. This guy seriously cries about his hairline, or are you kidding?

----------


## CVAZBAR

I had a feeling more people felt the same way. Check it, the dude calls the ****ing show and constantly complains that his hair is thinning but has NO signs whatsoever of balding. He comes up with shit like, "my life is over"! I keep thinking the guy is gay. It's so annoying that Spencer even gets to the point where he tells him he is good looking and shouldn't worry. The guy is like a chick that needs to be told he is cute constantly. His whiny voice makes me think he is gay also. I feel like dragging that fool from his hair like a caveman would and then show him that his damn hair ain't falling out! What bothers me more is that he knows Joe from Staten has been suffering for decades and has  a very hard time dealing with hair loss and this Andrew dude continues to cry about his mop. Joe deals with clinical depression but this ****ing dude ignores it as if Joe wasn't even there. I have a feeling his girl Is going to dump his ass for a real man sooner or later. The guy seems cool but he needs to stop whining like a little girl and consider the people around him.

Anyways, Spencer said to post questions for Replicel.

----------


## hollywoodkid

Here's a question that has not been asked yet:

Has Replicel done any testing at all, even on mice, that shows that their injectable works in at least some organism?  Or is it all just a 'theory' that this will work?

----------


## gmonasco

> Has Replicel done any testing at all, even on mice, that shows that their injectable works in at least some organism?  Or is it all just a 'theory' that this will work?


 http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v1.../5602058a.html

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I've a few questions. They may not be able to answer them this early in the process but here goes anyway:

1. On an area of bald scalp will an injection of dermal sheath cup cells induce growth of single hairs or multi hair follicles? This is important for producing real volume and the appearance of density.

2. Do the injected cells bring back the old follicles or create entirely new ones? As in if a 3 haired follicle was there before the balding process will that come back or would only a single hair follicle grow?

3. Compared to native non miniturised hair, does the new hair have similiar shaft diameter thickness? Is the shaft thickness similiar to the hair in the donor area?

4. Is the growth direction a non issue?

5. Is the new hair permanent or are repeated procedures or touch ups required periodically? I only ask this as a biopsy is required. We would all like to avoid multiple punches so is it possible that some DSC cells can be kept in a 'hair bank'  :Big Grin:  so to speak in order to multiply them again and inject them when the patient requires some time down the line?

6. It's probably too early to ask this one but what sort of density in terms of FU/cm2 can this procedure restore? Are the effects of multiple procedures cumulative? i.e. Would a second pass give the patient more density?

7. Do Replicel forsee the hairline and temple points being problematic? Is there a case here for the synergistic use of a minor FUE session to assert better control over the hairline and ensure the patient the aesthetic result they desire?

8. What timeline are we realistically looking at to get this to market? Is a third phase of clinical trials planned? What's the estimated cost?

9. How come Aderans are going the FDA route with a similiar procedure whereas Replicel are seemingly not?


Hopefully I've laid out some the queries that you guys have too.

----------


## NotDyingBald

Well, my first post in this forum. Been watchin´it for a while.

About a phase 3 planned, don´t know but, here´s something i haven´t see anyone noticed:

http://www.replicel.com/contact-us/c...rials-sign-up/

It´s been on the website for 2 weeks.

"Our clinical team has initiated discussions with regulators in Europe and Canada in anticipation of positive data from our ongoing phase I/IIa clinical trial."

Let´s remember that end of July was the timeline for the injections of all patients in the study. Q1 2012 data, it´s because by then, 6 months passed since the last patient injected. Who knows if, 6 months after the first patient injection(they started Dec`10) they are already seeing good results that makes them think that it´s worth to start planning bigger trials?

Already signed in, since i´m from Europe.  :Smile:

----------


## Bronson

> I've a few questions. They may not be able to answer them this early in the process but here goes anyway:
> 
> 1. On an area of bald scalp will an injection of dermal sheath cup cells induce growth of single hairs or multi hair follicles? This is important for producing real volume and the appearance of density.
> 
> 2. Do the injected cells bring back the old follicles or create entirely new ones? As in if a 3 haired follicle was there before the balding process will that come back or would only a single hair follicle grow?
> 
> 3. Compared to native non miniturised hair, does the new hair have similiar shaft diameter thickness? Is the shaft thickness similiar to the hair in the donor area?
> 
> 4. Is the growth direction a non issue?
> ...


 Good questions all, I recommend Spencer ask these to start with.

----------


## elvispresley

> Well, my first post in this forum. Been watchin´it for a while.
> 
> About a phase 3 planned, don´t know but, here´s something i haven´t see anyone noticed:
> 
> http://www.replicel.com/contact-us/c...rials-sign-up/
> 
> It´s been on the website for 2 weeks.
> 
> "Our clinical team has initiated discussions with regulators in Europe and Canada in anticipation of positive data from our ongoing phase I/IIa clinical trial."
> ...


 replicel looks very good... (we need to see the result) in Q1 2012...

anyway im from europe , can i know what i need to be accepted into the next trials? and where they will do them? i tried to find info on the website but i couldn't ...  :Frown:  if someone knows let me know thx

----------


## krewel

What bothers me, well maybe even one of u can answer that: 
How will they make sure, that hairs only grow in a certain area? I mean, in their videos it's being said, their techqique also produces new hair follicles. Unfortunatley, we dont want hair to grow out of our forehead, haha.

----------


## uninformed

> What bothers me, well maybe even one of u can answer that: 
> How will they make sure, that hairs only grow in a certain area? I mean, in their videos it's being said, their techqique also produces new hair follicles. Unfortunatley, we dont want hair to grow out of our forehead, haha.


 Yeh was wondering about that too... especially near the hairline, how do you control where the hair growth is gonna be located?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> Well, my first post in this forum. Been watchin´it for a while.
> 
> About a phase 3 planned, don´t know but, here´s something i haven´t see anyone noticed:
> 
> http://www.replicel.com/contact-us/c...rials-sign-up/
> 
> It´s been on the website for 2 weeks.
> 
> "Our clinical team has initiated discussions with regulators in Europe and Canada in anticipation of positive data from our ongoing phase I/IIa clinical trial."
> ...


 Man, if this was Histogen, I would've signed in in a second.  No biopsies or punching, and nothing but potential benefits.

----------


## Kiwi

> Man, if this was Histogen, I would've signed in in a second.  No biopsies or punching, and nothing but potential benefits.


 Just a quick question, would you personally feel safe being part of a Histogen clinical trial? I sometimes wonder about it myself...

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Yeh was wondering about that too... especially near the hairline, how do you control where the hair growth is gonna be located?


 I wonder the same. Perhaps FUE can play a role in tackling the hairline. Perhaps the first 1 to 1.5cm could be approached using FUE to ensure the aesthetic result the patient wants. Some people have had extensive FUE and their donors have the moth eaten look. I wonder could this Replicel techniqe be used to recharge their donor so to speak to make it look normal.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Just a quick question, would you personally feel safe being part of a Histogen clinical trial? I sometimes wonder about it myself...


 I don't know about others but I wouldn't want a part in any of the clinical trials. I'll happily take the finished product when they've perfected it but not until then.

----------


## Losing_It

> Man, if this was Histogen, I would've signed in in a second.  No biopsies or punching, and nothing but potential benefits.


 At the moment beggars can't be chooses. A 4mm punch biopsy won't be so bad if it means a significant amount of hair will grow back and will have . Also Spencer seems really taken by them, so I hope that counts for something.

----------


## krewel

And something else I ask myself: Are the cells still multiplying under the scalp? Maybe I'm in a total wrong direction, but isn't there a risk to get cancer?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> And something else I ask myself: Are the cells still multiplying under the scalp? Maybe I'm in a total wrong direction, but isn't there a risk to get cancer?


 Cells are multiplied in the lab. It's very safe. That won't be a concern. They're just making more dermal sheath cup cells and putting them back into your scalp. In fact they seem to be able to bypass the FDA with this because it's autologous.

----------


## krewel

> Cells are multiplied in the lab. It's very safe. That won't be a concern. They're just making more dermal sheath cup cells and putting them back into your scalp. In fact they seem to be able to bypass the FDA with this because it's autologous.


 FDA = Phase III?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Kiwi - Normally I am very skeptical of clinical trials but I feel that Histogen's HSC Complex is very safe.  However, I wouldn't be a guinea pig for most clinical trials; I would never be a guinea pig for Aderans/Bosley.

Losing It - Agreed.  I would exchange a 4mm biopsy for a full head of hair (or something close to it) in a second.

----------


## Losing_It

> Kiwi - Normally I am very skeptical of clinical trials but I feel that Histogen's HSC Complex is very safe.  However, I wouldn't be a guinea pig for most clinical trials; I would never be a guinea pig for Aderans/Bosley.
> 
> Losing It - Agreed.  I would exchange a 4mm biopsy for a full head of hair (or something close to it) in a second.


 Well, they managed to find 200 guinea pigs for their Phase II trials. Guess people are really desperate out there. According to that newspaper article 50 to 70 % of the guinea pigs responded well to it. But that the results are comparable to whats currently on the market. So its basically as effective as Fin and Minox. A 1cm biopsy is quite large though, and I am not certain if I would want to undergo multiple 1cm biopsies.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> FDA = Phase III?


 Yeah pretty much. I think they were saying on the podcast that they're not going through the FDA and the Replicel site shows no phase 3. However that all may change.

----------


## elvispresley

are there any result of the first trials from 2010 ?

----------


## krewel

> Yeah pretty much. I think they were saying on the podcast that they're not going through the FDA and the Replicel site shows no phase 3. However that all may change.


 Wow, that means if this works we could see this pretty soon, right? I mean how long does Phase II take, one year? It could be out on 2013!

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Wow, that means if this works we could see this pretty soon, right? I mean how long does Phase II take, one year? It could be out on 2013!


 I doubt it will be out that quickly. They may decide they need to go through a phase 3 or they may do an extended phase 2. 2014 at the earliest I'd imagine but you could be right.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

can any bio people explain to me how the injected chemicals float all over the head under the scalp and find exactly where they need to go? how do they know what to trigger and what not to trigger? how come they dont float to the back of your neck and start growing a mustache


i want to see evidence not pixar movies

----------


## NotDyingBald

If you go to the FAQ´s section on Replicel´s website, they say "not possible before 2013".

That´s an important question, how can they control the activation of hair follicles? Vídeo says that the new cells can trigger dormant follicles to re-start producing hair again and also can create new hair follicles.

I think it would be better to trigger only the dormant folicles, and not create new. Because if it creates new, how can they control it? If it only triggers the dormant, issues like thickness and direction of hair growth, could be already solved, since they are already in the position that nature wanted them to be. And we could not be worried about growing hair on our foreheads.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> If you go to the FAQ´s section on Replicel´s website, they say "not possible before 2013".
> 
> That´s an important question, how can they control the activation of hair follicles? Vídeo says that the new cells can trigger dormant follicles to re-start producing hair again and also can create new hair follicles.
> 
> I think it would be better to trigger only the dormant folicles, and not create new. Because if it creates new, how can they control it? If it only triggers the dormant, issues like thickness and direction of hair growth, could be already solved, since they are already in the position that nature wanted them to be. And we could not be worried about growing hair on our foreheads.


 That's what I'm hoping happens. If that proves to be the case you would think then in theory at least that restoring your childhood density could be possible. I was looking at a picture of myself aged 16 on the day I got my school exam results (happy days) and my hair was amazing. Boy I'd love to get that head of hair back one day.

----------


## krewel

Well new hairs are always welcome, I never had that thick hair anyway  :Big Grin:  I don't think the control of new hair will be a problem though. I mean that's the first thing a normal brain thinks about when it hears about new hair. I mean, after all they are real scientists. They surely thought through it before we did  :Smile: . It's probably some complicated DNA stuff only biochemists have a clue about, hehe. Still I would really like to know how this new hair growth works without getting out of control.

Just to sum up, and I think everyone wants Spencer to ask them that question:
How does Replicel keep control of the amount and area of new hair growth?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Nope i would prefer only dormant ones to regenerate because i dont like patchy hair spots  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): like a botched hair transplant.

Also not before 2013, well i doubt it sorry, i wanna hear the interview first then i decide

----------


## Dasani

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been paying attention to this thread in a while but I've seen chatter over Spencer doing an interview with Replicel, which sounds great. Any info on when this is expected to occur?

----------


## 67mph

...nobody's started to hold their breath yet right?

----------


## uninformed

> ...nobody's started to hold their breath yet right?


 Nah I think we all know that the next generation of treatments won't come any earlier than 2013/2014

----------


## Kiwi

> Nah I think we all know that the next generation of treatments won't come any earlier than 2013/2014


 I think you're probably right...

----------


## Zoidberg

Just received this email update, it seems they have dropped a test participant to keep to their desired time frame:

VANCOUVER, BC  September 7, 2011 - RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. is pleased to report that the final study participant has received injections of hair follicle cells prepared using RepliCel technology. This milestone marks the end of the treatment phase of the TS001-2009 clinical trial in which a total of nineteen participants received injections.  To date, no serious adverse events have been reported post-injection.  Please note that recruitment of subjects was closed at nineteen (rather than the planned twenty) to allow for timely processing of interim analysis data from the six-month follow-up time point.  This interim analysis is scheduled to take place in Q1, 2012.

----------


## Dasani

> Just received this email update, it seems they have dropped a test participant to keep to their desired time frame:
> 
> VANCOUVER, BC  September 7, 2011 - RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. is pleased to report that the final study participant has received injections of hair follicle cells prepared using RepliCel technology. This milestone marks the end of the treatment phase of the TS001-2009 clinical trial in which a total of nineteen participants received injections.  To date, no serious adverse events have been reported post-injection.  Please note that recruitment of subjects was closed at nineteen (rather than the planned twenty) to allow for timely processing of interim analysis data from the six-month follow-up time point.  This interim analysis is scheduled to take place in Q1, 2012.


 Wow I'm excited to see the results.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Just received this email update, it seems they have dropped a test participant to keep to their desired time frame:
> 
> VANCOUVER, BC – September 7, 2011 - RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. is pleased to report that the final study participant has received injections of hair follicle cells prepared using RepliCel™ technology. This milestone marks the end of the treatment phase of the TS001-2009 clinical trial in which a total of nineteen participants received injections.  To date, no serious adverse events have been reported post-injection.  Please note that recruitment of subjects was closed at nineteen (rather than the planned twenty) to allow for timely processing of interim analysis data from the six-month follow-up time point.  This interim analysis is scheduled to take place in Q1, 2012.


 

god help them help me

----------


## NotDyingBald

Some news from Replicel i received today:

"RepliCel Injects Final Patient with Hair Follicle Cells in its First-In-Man Clinical Trial TS001-2009
VANCOUVER, BC  September 7, 2011 - RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. (the Company or RepliCel) (OTCBB: REPCF) is pleased to report that the final study participant has received injections of hair follicle cells prepared using RepliCel technology. This milestone marks the end of the treatment phase of the TS001-2009 clinical trial in which a total of nineteen participants received injections.  To date, no serious adverse events have been reported post-injection.  Please note that recruitment of subjects was closed at nineteen (rather than the planned twenty) to allow for timely processing of interim analysis data from the six-month follow-up time point.  This interim analysis is scheduled to take place in Q1, 2012.

In the next stage of the TS001-2009 trial, the post-injection follow-up period, subjects return to the study centre to have their health closely monitored to ensure that there have been no adverse effects associated with receiving the injections and to determine the hair growth stimulating efficacy of the hair follicle cell injections.

Once the final patient has completed their six-month follow-up visit, an interim analysis of all collected data will be performed to assess the primary outcome measure of the TS001-2009 study.  The analysis will involve assessment of the local (at treatment sites) safety profile of autologous hair follicle cells compared to placebo as defined by AEs with respect to their causality, incidence, severity and seriousness.  Secondary outcome measures of systemic (overall) safety (through review of adverse events in a similar fashion as described above) and efficacy (hair growth at treatment sites) will also be performed at this time.  Subjects will participate in the post-injection follow-up period of the study until August 2013 and final analysis of safety data should be available in late 2013. "

Six months later from the first patient injection, no side effects. Lets get this safety issue solved and move.  :Smile:

----------


## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren Speaks With RepliCel Life Sciences' CEO and President David Hall.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Ah thank you that was needed

----------


## krewel

****, 2015? Will it come out earlier in Europe or Asia`?

----------


## Bronson

> ****, 2015? Will it come out earlier in Europe or Asia`?


 This is a good thing as far as safety is concerned.  Remember, it helps everyone involved to get it right the first time.  If they rushed it and some minor defects showed up later on, the FDA would squash the whole thing like they've done with cholesterol drugs, etc.

----------


## krewel

> This is a good thing as far as safety is concerned.  Remember, it helps everyone involved to get it right the first time.  If they rushed it and some minor defects showed up later on, the FDA would squash the whole thing like they've done with cholesterol drugs, etc.


 I thought FDA is something thats not needed in Europe and Asia? Shit, this is bad news. I'll be one of RichardDawkins gang now, hahaha.

----------


## Piscium

Hi, has anyone in the UK signed up for the clinical trials of RepliCel? And if so, have you received any confirmation, notification or communication? Thanks.

----------


## Jundam

> I thought FDA is something thats not needed in Europe and Asia? Shit, this is bad news. I'll be one of RichardDawkins gang now, hahaha.


 The FDA has no power outside of the United States.

----------


## kanyon

Does anyone think they'll have any hair left in 5 years?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Does anyone think they'll have any hair left in 5 years?


 Yeah. I think I'll have some hair left.....Just not on my head. Another thing I've been wondering about is hair colour. I wonder if you were balding and grey could you restore a head of hair back to the original colour. Suppose it might well be possible but it's not so important. We'd all be more than happy with our hair back. Grey or not.

----------


## BoSox

why 5 years? isn't this supose to be out 2015, maybe even sooner? I was never really good at math so, idk.

Grey or not, hair can easily be colored.. growing it is a different story.

God I hope this works.. I'll promise to go to church, please space man!

----------


## krewel

> why 5 years? isn't this supose to be out 2015, maybe even sooner? I was never really good at math so, idk.
> 
> Grey or not, hair can easily be colored.. growing it is a different story.
> 
> God I hope this works.. I'll promise to go to church, please space man!


 Yes, it's assumed to be available in 2015 if everything goes by plan. In Europe and Asia, it's probably going to be released earlier.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

2015. Let's say 4 years. Yes please. I can wait. Hard to imagine that there really could be an infinitely better solution out in just 4 years. I'm optimistic for sure but I'd better not getting my hopes up too high just in case. All the same they do sound quietly confident.

----------


## BoSox

I agree.. let's all just remain confident as well.. it may be coming out in 4 years, but we'll know for sure what it's all about in a year from the data.


(:

----------


## RichardDawkins

We will see thats for sure

----------


## Nick_Mannfried

It looks like RepliCel has updated their video links. The new ones are here:

http://youtu.be/cCe5mg7X6zg
http://youtu.be/DTzbqa3WFmI
http://youtu.be/D8DtIVIA_3g

And there's a new interview with Tobin Smith on their video page:

http://www.replicel.com/media/videos/

----------


## Kiwi

> Yes, it's assumed to be available in 2015 if everything goes by plan. In Europe and Asia, it's probably going to be released earlier.


 No its probably not... 

So far the facts are as follows
1) replicel have proven its good at growing hair on mice ears
2) have finished their phase 1 clinical trials to test for safety
3) those results are not in until next year

Then Replicel have the big clinical trials ahead that take years, if you dont believe me check out the timeline on the aderans site.

Also histogen said the same thing 2 or 3 years ago when they were where Replicel is now. And there aint nobody buying histogen in china right now.

Aderans and Histogen are our closest bets right now. Start saving your pennies chaps  :Wink:

----------


## clandestine

How expensive can we expect either of the three treatments will be?

----------


## BoSox

> How expensive can we expect either of the three treatments will be?


 Considering the results are permanent, and a cure. It will cost an arm and a leg, but at least you'd be a sexy looking amputee.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Assumptions, do you think they offer this for 20.000 bucks? If they are aiming for mass market?

No they wont because they are not stupid

----------


## Tracy C

Mr. Hall stated that they expect it to be competitive with current hair restoration surgeries.

In the case of Replicel, I feel a genuine desire to help the many women who suffer with hair loss.  With that in mind, I feel they will do the best they can to make is as affordable as possible.

----------


## clandestine

Cool, thanks for your thoughts.

----------


## Kiwi

> Kiwi you may have right BUT...
> "Replicel" know that it is a big compatition. It is obvies that if Aderans, Histogen,Replica or another company bring a cure that another one like Replicel won't be needed. That's why i don't think that they are going to wait so long because they want to be first like everyone here. And it is good but from outher hand let's hope that all of them will focus on QUALITY not SPEED of put into the market.


 I honestly don't think they have any say in the speed at which they will hit the market. That will be up to the FDA in America (for the USA market). Who can say for other parts of the world - heck I'd host them in my back yard in New Zealand if I thought it would speed things up but I honestly don't think it would.

Everybody is welcome to their own thoughts on this but mine are that obviously the first to market will make the most, but _all_ the companies as they hit the market will make millions and millions of dollars. 

In the same way that right now a consumer can choose whether they buy a Mac or a PC. Or any type of car brand. Or the same way the consumer can choose from a different shampoo company. The market is big enough to make all these companies very very rich.

----------


## BMT

The thing to remember is replicel are also testing for results in Phase 1 by giving a high dose. We will know next March if this is going to be something special. If it is, they may still beat the others to market - which is what id assume they are aiming for. Although there's money in it if for everybody, the first company to go to market with a benchmark treatment will be at an advantage.

Histogen didn't blow anybody away with their phase 1 results. So they are refining their technique, as are Aderans. The hope is that Replicel will acheive better phase 1 results and be able to go to market after phase 2 in asia.

----------


## Tracy C

> The market is big enough to make all these companies very very rich.


 If they can restore my hair to its former beauty, they deserve it.  I am also concerned and hopeful on behalf of my nieces.  Unfortunately they could have inherited this curse as well.   :Frown:

----------


## UK Boy

RepliCel to Present at the 4th Annual LD MICRO Growth Conference in Los Angeles, California
December 1, 2011, Thursday
Contributed by Marketwire 

Dec 01, 2011 VANCOUVER, BRITISH COLUMBIA ,MARKETWIRE 
RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. (the "Company" or "RepliCel") (OTCBB: REPCF) is pleased to report that David Hall, CEO will be presenting at the LD MICRO Growth Conference on Thursday, December 8th at 3:30pm PDT. Mr. Hall's presentation will introduce RepliCel's autologous hair cell replication technology to over 150 institutions attending this two-day conference where some of the fastest growing companies on the OTC, NASDQ and NYSE are featured.

About LD MICRO

LD MICRO is a by-invitation only newsletter firm that focuses on finding undervalued companies in the micro-cap space. Since 2002, the firm has published an annual list of recommended stocks as well as comprehensive reports on select companies throughout the year. LD MICRO concentrates on finding, researching, and investing in companies that are overlooked by institutional investors. It is a non-registered investment advisor.

I know this doesn't tell us anything more about Replicel's trials or results so some people will probably shoot me down for posting it saying it tells us nothing interesting. However I feel it is interesting because once more it shows the growing interest there seems to be in Replicel's treatment. It also looks like it will be an opportunity for them to gain new investment which is always a good thing. I can't help but feel that with the amount of promotion Replicel are doing it's got to mean they have a very strong idea that they have something good. Maybe I'm being too optimistic but until we know otherwise I think it's better to be positive than negative.

----------


## Jundam

I agree with that last paragraph. While it does not tell us anything new about the treatment it is good to see that they are putting in work outside of the lab as well. It most definitely looks like an effort to establish themselves and draw attention to their project.

----------


## Have Hope3

I understand that Replicel is going to post their phase 1 results sometime in February/March, but does anyone know when they plan on starting the phase 2 trails? I thought I remember something about them starting phase 2 in mid 2012 sometime. I guess I'm not even sure if you can start phase 2 that soon after phase 1.  Aderans and Histogen seem to be a bit ahead of them in the trials, but replicel really seems to be heading in the right direction. If anyone can answer my question I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks

----------


## TxRockClimber

Have Hope3, I believe that RepliCel indicated the dosing trial (Phase II) would start sometime in Fall 2012 but could be wrong. If you go back and search the archives - I believe that someone provided an definitive answer to your question.

----------


## Mojo Risin

Still 10 years away.

----------


## Kiwi

> Still 10 years away.


 What is? Your balls dropping? You getting laid (thats not likely to happen), or you getting a HT and getting your hair back (that seems unlikely too).

----------


## UK Boy

> Still 10 years away.


 Why bother posting if you've got nothing constructive to say? Why just post stupid, negative things? You clearly have no life and nothing better to do. if you really believe it's 10 years til anything comes out then why are you wasting your time on the forum? Can't you just go join the other Trolls on Hairsite and leave this forum for normal people?

----------


## RichardDawkins

I agree go visit Hair Site, this is the number one forum for trolls.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

His avatar is the internet troll face. Don't feed the trolls.

----------


## Mojo Risin

My avatar is the biggest troll in this industry : George Cotsarelis. 

Lauster from the Berlin Technical University said it was 10 years away. Just stating facts. Replicel have been around for how many years ? They're not even done with phase 1. You think a cure is around the corner ? We're not even close. Sorry for bursting your bubble.

----------


## clandestine

Jesus man, you're so ****ing negative for some reason. I feel so sorry for you.

----------


## alex123

> No its probably not... 
> 
> So far the facts are as follows
> 1) replicel have proven its good at growing hair on mice ears
> 2) have finished their phase 1 clinical trials to test for safety
> 3) those results are not in until next year
> 
> Then Replicel have the big clinical trials ahead that take years, if you dont believe me check out the timeline on the aderans site.
> 
> ...


 Even *if* Replicel works to some extent (which is a big if!), there's no way it's going to be out before 2016-17.

----------


## BoSox

Reading negative comments is depressing, but then I realize the people posting have really no credibility. 

Nobody knows the exact day of release, can we just focus on day to day and wait to see what Replicel has to offer in their data? Sheesh.

----------


## Mojo Risin

> Jesus man, you're so ****ing negative for some reason. I feel so sorry for you.


 I'm just not feeding myself with illusions like the rest of you. The truth hurts, I know.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Lauster was talking about lab grown follicles I thought. As in ex vivo. I might be wrong though.

----------


## clandestine

> Even *if* Replicel works to some extent (which is a big if!), there's no way it's going to be out before 2016-17.


 Mind telling us why you think that's such a big if?

----------


## clandestine

> I'm just not feeding myself with illusions like the rest of you. The truth hurts, I know.


 Sorry mate, there's no truth to your statements. You're being rather pessimistic in your estimations based on the information provided.

Whereas my statements are intrinsically true; that is calling you out on being a pessimistic mother****er, and stating I feel sorry for you.

----------


## BoSox

It's sad that people are fighting on a forum about a disease that we all have.

We all want the same thing, can't we just be on the same page?

----------


## Jundam

> My avatar is the biggest troll in this industry : George Cotsarelis. 
> 
> Lauster from the Berlin Technical University said it was 10 years away. Just stating facts. Replicel have been around for how many years ? They're not even done with phase 1. You think a cure is around the corner ? We're not even close. Sorry for bursting your bubble.


 No, you're not stating facts. You're stating an educated guess from one doctor. To pretend there's any factual basis to that statement is simply ignorant and idiotic. 

It may be 10 years away if you presume that hair multiplication is the only "cure" for it. However there is reason to believe that the field of regenerative medicine will provide another solution to our problem. This thread is here so that those of us who wish to follow the progress of RepliCel's search for that solution can come together and talk about it and share any new information we find out about it. So please, shut the **** up.

----------


## Tracy C

> Replicel have been around for how many years ?


 Replicel has been working on this for nine years.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Every time I hear stupid words like "optimism" and "pessimism" it makes me laugh. Laugh at people who believe in such crap and superstition. People, there is NO such a thing as pessimism or optimism. Only one thing counts- REALITY. To the so-called optimistic people on here, you can be as optimistic as you can but that WON'T change the facts on the ground and it WON'T make a cure or a treatment -IF THERE IS ANY- come out any sooner. Nor does being pessimistic make a cure come late. Do you people think at all ?

----------


## RichardDawkins

For the record, its very simple

If those treatments can grow at least one single hair, then it is a cure because it can be pushed to an extend where it gives you back your full head of hair.

Take a look at the user

Onceinamillion or ho his name is, he is a slick NW 6 or NW7 and guess what he grows hair back on his chrome dome BIG time, which clearly indicates that hair loss is reversable.

And now pessimists register at hair site or hair transplantation network to be crybabies, but i can tell you one thing, the admins and other balding celebrities are silently waiting for hm to come and they know it works, but pssssssstt

----------


## Mojo Risin

> Replicel has been working on this for nine years.


 And they're still in phase 1.
Thanks.
So in 9 years, they'll be done with phase 2 (that phase is actually longer). 
Maybe.

----------


## Mojo Risin

People say it's terrible that there's been no advancement since Minoxidil and Propecia.

Any of you have diabetes ? Insulin has been around for almost a CENTURY. And today, it's still the only treatment available.

Wake up, there's no money to be made from curing diseases.

----------


## krewel

> People say it's terrible that there's been no advancement since Minoxidil and Propecia.
> 
> Any of you have diabetes ? Insulin has been around for almost a CENTURY. And today, it's still the only treatment available.
> 
> Wake up, there's no money to be made from curing diseases.


 Thank you, you lightened us. I think it's time to close this board since it's useless.

..dude seriously?
I TOTALLY don't get guys like you, if you believe what you are saying, what are you doing here?!

----------


## Mojo Risin

You guys need a reality check once in a while, that's why.

----------


## RichardDawkins

But definitely not from you. Seek help, you need it. I think you have a messed up head and thats the reason why you are so full of bitterness and frustration.

The argument no money with a cure is btw bullshit we are not talking about a desease you moron with the 4 chan anonymous forever alone troll face

----------


## Mojo Risin

> But definitely not from you. Seek help, you need it. I think you have a messed up head and thats the reason why you are so full of bitterness and frustration.
> 
> The argument no money with a cure is btw bullshit we are not talking about a desease you moron with the 4 chan anonymous forever alone troll face


 It's an honor coming from the biggest psycho in the hairloss community.

As I can see, baldness = anger issues as well ? Maybe we could study this.

----------


## Tracy C

> And they're still in phase 1.
> Thanks.
> So in 9 years, they'll be done with phase 2 (that phase is actually longer). 
> Maybe.


 You don't know half as much as you think you do.

Nobody needs a "wake up call".  Everyone needs hope.  You are doing far more harm than good.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Biggest Psycho? Well sorry this is already taken by

SpanishDude
Mojo Raisin
Iron.Man
buglar
HanginThere

Sorry even if i could, i am nowhere near to be a psycho like the users above. But thank you your existence will bring another blog entry :-) about psychos

----------


## Mojo Risin

> You don't know half as much as you think you do.
> 
> Nobody needs a "wake up call".  Everyone needs hope.  You are doing far more harm than good.


 What's wrong in saying were still a decade away from an alternative ? Unless someone come out from nowhere with a solution.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Yawn whatever.

I say we ignore this little attention whore and stick to the toppic rather then argueing with a butchered moron

----------


## Mojo Risin

> Yawn whatever.
> 
> I say we ignore this little attention whore and stick to the toppic rather then argueing with a butchered moron


 I bring the best in you. 
I didn't insult anyone, what's wrong with you. So you'd rather have me say that in 3 years, Replicel will succeed, get passed all the FDA process in a breeze and we'll all have a Justin Bieber's haircut.

----------


## RichardDawkins

You called me lonely ****** a while back.

Dude seriously i am not responsible that you are 22 years old with hair loss

----------


## Mojo Risin

> You called me lonely ****** a while back.
> 
> Dude seriously i am not responsible that you are 22 years old with hair loss


 ''a while back''

Personal attacks bring a lot to the subject.

----------


## re22

You want everyone to be realistic, yet you are using "ten years away" as your reference point which is just as baseless of a prediction as everyone else's in this thread. Questioning things is fine, and this forum definitely needs to stay levelheaded, but at least provide some substance to back your claims rather than spouting out aimless cynicisms. The only thing worse than a balding loser is a balding loser who gets a kick out of riling everyone up.

----------


## re22

I don't think you all are balding losers by the way. I love you all.

----------


## skinontop

:Smile:  some of y just missing eating Propecia today lol

----------


## clandestine

> Questioning things is fine, and this forum definitely needs to stay levelheaded, but at least provide some substance to back your claims rather than spouting out aimless cynicisms.


 This. Hadn't realized Mr. Mojo Risin was as big of a troll as he has proven to be.

/ignore.

----------


## BoSox

Anybody know what happened at the presentation last week?

----------


## Kiwi

> Anybody know what happened at the presentation last week?


 Yes I do. Nothing.

Nothing but pics of mice with hairy ears, no info on whether it is even slightly beneficial on humans, and talks of a fantasy fast release to market.

Ok I don't know for sure. But I'd put money on it.

----------


## Kampung101

> Yes I do. Nothing.
> 
> Nothing but pics of mice with hairy ears, no info on whether it is even slightly beneficial on humans, and talks of a fantasy fast release to market.
> 
> Ok I don't know for sure. But I'd put money on it.


 How could they say anything about efficacy when they don't even have the data composed from the 1st trial yet?

These people are research scientists, not genies.

----------


## Kiwi

> How could they say anything about efficacy when they don't even have the data composed from the 1st trial yet?
> 
> These people are research scientists, not genies.


 Exactly. People are like "WOW REPLICEL ARE GOING TO BE FIRST TO MARKET BECAUSE BLAH BLAH BLAH..."

I've been watching this site for over 5 years and I've seen em come and go. I know that first of all Replicel need to prove safety and then that it actually works on humans. And then they start the real FDA process. 

Also what pisses me off about these hollow interviews is that Replicel have never said whether it works on humans. All they have said is that things are going well. And I presume that what they mean is that they have administered it to humans and that those humans havent died. Well its a start. 

I'm still pretty certain that Aderans and maybe Histogen will come to market first. If Replicel make it to market they will still make hundreds of millions of dollars.

----------


## Kampung101

> Exactly. People are like "WOW REPLICEL ARE GOING TO BE FIRST TO MARKET BECAUSE BLAH BLAH BLAH..."
> 
> I've been watching this site for over 5 years and I've seen em come and go. I know that first of all Replicel need to prove safety and then that it actually works on humans. And then they start the real FDA process. 
> 
> Also what pisses me off about these hollow interviews is that Replicel have never said whether it works on humans. All they have said is that things are going well. And I presume that what they mean is that they have administered it to humans and that those humans havent died. Well its a start. 
> 
> I'm still pretty certain that Aderans and maybe Histogen will come to market first. If Replicel make it to market they will still make hundreds of millions of dollars.


 Well, to be fair, they're limited by what they can say due to the shareholders, and this is true for all companies. And I don't think the interviews are hollow. Sure, we're not hearing what we all hope to hear (i.e. we definitely have a cure here), but its nice to know that they are keeping the balding community informed in some type of a way.

I personally am not going to predict with any type of certainty as to which treatment will come to market first. Some, and maybe even you, will say Aderans will first, based possibly on how far they are in the trials. But if its all about where a treatment is at in the trial phase, then it would make more sense to predict Follica will be the first to come to market as it has actually finished phase 2. Not saying that Follica will be the first to hit the market (if it even does), as again, at this point with all these possible treatments, there is no strong grounding as to predict which ones will come first.

The only guess I have about all this is that I think its likely that at the very least one of these treatments will be successful (saying none of them will work I think engaging in naive cynicism). But as to which will be successful or which will hit the market first is still too big of a question mark.

----------


## Kiwi

> Well, to be fair, they're limited by what they can say due to the shareholders, and this is true for all companies. And I don't think the interviews are hollow. Sure, we're not hearing what we all hope to hear (i.e. we definitely have a cure here), but its nice to know that they are keeping the balding community informed in some type of a way.
> 
> I personally am not going to predict with any type of certainty as to which treatment will come to market first. Some, and maybe even you, will say Aderans will first, based possibly on how far they are in the trials. But if its all about where a treatment is at in the trial phase, then it would make more sense to predict Follica will be the first to come to market as it has actually finished phase 2. Not saying that Follica will be the first to hit the market (if it even does), as again, at this point with all these possible treatments, there is no strong grounding as to predict which ones will come first.
> 
> The only guess I have about all this is that I think its likely that at the very least one of these treatments will be successful (saying none of them will work I think engaging in naive cynicism). But as to which will be successful or which will hit the market first is still too big of a question mark.


 Thanks for your reply. I appreciate it. I know what you're saying about the interviews and how the people being interviewed can only say so much based on the instructions of their _board of directors_ BUT I don't really care about them (they are going to be rich mother ****ers) all I care about is my hair and a flow of _useful_ and _meaningful_ information.

I don't give a roos poo if the Replicel CEO does a nice talk about how he's having a nice day and that he's feeling positive. I just want to know if it works. Or if it looks like its going to work. And to that end most of the interviews are hollow. At least to me. Spencer just asks the same feel good passing of the time questions and don't get us any closer to knowing. I heard the interview and felt hollow and empty afterwards - I felt exactly where I was before I heard the interview or worse. 

I had forgotten about Follica. In my mind, the ones that have a product that delivers the results _and_ gets through the FDA process first, will be the first to market. Its logical but like you kinda say it isnt guaranteed :P

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Well, to be fair, they're limited by what they can say due to the shareholders, and this is true for all companies. And I don't think the interviews are hollow. Sure, we're not hearing what we all hope to hear (i.e. we definitely have a cure here), but its nice to know that they are keeping the balding community informed in some type of a way.
> 
> I personally am not going to predict with any type of certainty as to which treatment will come to market first. Some, and maybe even you, will say Aderans will first, based possibly on how far they are in the trials. But if its all about where a treatment is at in the trial phase, then it would make more sense to predict Follica will be the first to come to market as it has actually finished phase 2. Not saying that Follica will be the first to hit the market (if it even does), as again, at this point with all these possible treatments, there is no strong grounding as to predict which ones will come first.
> 
> The only guess I have about all this is that I think its likely that at the very least one of these treatments will be successful (saying none of them will work I think engaging in naive cynicism). But as to which will be successful or which will hit the market first is still too big of a question mark.


 Excellent reply. I agree 100%

----------


## Mojo Risin

Don't worry guys, in 5-10 years, we should know.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Ah Mister I am 22 years old and look like 40 thats why i detroy every thread is back here. Go to hair site, there are people of your kind

----------


## UK Boy

> Don't worry guys, in 5-10 years, we should know.


 
You certainly don't act like a normal adult. Richard said you're 22 but react to people like a school child in a playground, just repeating the say thing over and over to wind others up.

In a previous post you stated that you come on here and say these things to give the rest of us a reality check but what makes you think you have any standing to do so? If an impartial hair specialist who had been allowed to study the work and progress of Aderans, Follica, Histogen and Replicel came on here and spoke then he would have the standing to give us a reality check but you are NO ONE!

I also think Spencer has a lot more standing than yourself, he has access to information and contacts that the rest of us could only dream of. I know he still doesn't know everything but he's said that he's sure a solution is just around the corner and that the old '5 more years' thing is a thing of the past because research has progressed since then. I'm certainly going to listen to what Spencer has to say over what you want to spout out. 

Please just F**K off to hairsite and leave this forum alone!

----------


## RichardDawkins

I second this statement.

Do you really think that all those research companies are so ****ing stupid to waste another decade while there is even more and more donor regeneration with CiT or HST or whatever its called?

No thats btw a reason why they rush right now with vast speed.

Oh and if youcome again with the Mouse model in the Replicel case, THIS MOUSE MODEL was used to see which type of cells could have more potential and to not piss into other research companies soup GOD DAMN

----------


## clandestine

Thirded. I concur, very well said UK Boy.

----------


## CVAZBAR

Damn! Mojo got out his cage again.

----------


## RichardDawkins

I think hairsite is sending its spies or something :-)

----------


## BoSox

When they say dormant hairs can be regenerated, does that apply to a bald scalp or just hair that is really thin and barely visible?

I really hope Replicel can help bald scalps, as of now I have a full head of hair, but its thinning at a fast pace  :Frown:  I'm afraid by the time Replicel is available I won't be able to benefit from it.

----------


## Kiwi

> When they say dormant hairs can be regenerated, does that apply to a bald scalp or just hair that is really thin and barely visible?
> 
> I really hope Replicel can help bald scalps, as of now I have a full head of hair, but its thinning at a fast pace  I'm afraid by the time Replicel is available I won't be able to benefit from it.


 Replicel is a long way off compared to Histogen and Aderans.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I disagree, I don't think that Replicel is that much further off than Aderans or Histogen.  I understand that Aderans and Histogen may be further along in their clinical trials, but I think Replicel has a far more potent and well-researched method than Aderans.  The main reason why Aderans's trials have taken so long is because their their clinical trials haven't produced very significant results (I think like 14 hairs per sq/cm).  And the hairs that it produced were white and didn't grow in a pattern the way normal hair grows.  Granted, 14 hairs are better than no hairs, but 14 hairs is not nearly enough to satisfy any clinical trial for effectiveness (and I think part of Phase II is to prove that the technology is at least somewhat effective).  Plus, Replicel's technology promises to do a lot more than Aderans's.  I remember when Aderans first started its clinical trials and Washenik said in an interview that its technology would not be able to replace, but instead would be used in conjunction with, the results of a hair transplant.  But Replicel is convinced that their technology will totally do away with the need to get a hair transplant, by not only growing new hair follicles but also by repairing damaged follicles that can no longer produce cosmetically significant hair.  Therefore, I think that although maybe Aderans's treatment will come out first, I don't think Replicel's treatment will be that far behind.  That being said, I am totally glad that there is more than one company working to cure hair loss; that creates competition to produce the best hair loss cure and causes companies not to languish and become complacent in their clinical trials.  Although I do believe that whichever company comes out with their treatment first will probably make the most money and receive the most publicity (which is a great incentive for these companies to keep working hard to push through clinical trials), I agree with you when you said in previous posts that there is room for many companies to make millions of dollars with various hair loss treatments.  Hair loss is a problem that negatively affects the lives of millions of people and I'm sure many people (including myself) would pay for multiple treatments if it would regrow more of our hair.  
I actually have more confidence in Histogen than I do in Aderans.  Histogen has produce more significant hair growth in clinical trials, and since they are conducting their trials outside of the U.S., they won't be bogged down by certain unnecessary FDA regulations, and can thereby release their treatment much quicker.

----------


## Kiwi

> I disagree, I don't think that Replicel is that much further off than Aderans or Histogen.  I understand that Aderans and Histogen may be further along in their clinical trials, but I think Replicel has a far more potent and well-researched method than Aderans.  The main reason why Aderans's trials have taken so long is because their their clinical trials haven't produced very significant results (I think like 14 hairs per sq/cm).  And the hairs that it produced were white and didn't grow in a pattern the way normal hair grows.  Granted, 14 hairs are better than no hairs, but 14 hairs is not nearly enough to satisfy any clinical trial for effectiveness (and I think part of Phase II is to prove that the technology is at least somewhat effective).  Plus, Replicel's technology promises to do a lot more than Aderans's.  I remember when Aderans first started its clinical trials and Washenik said in an interview that its technology would not be able to replace, but instead would be used in conjunction with, the results of a hair transplant.  But Replicel is convinced that their technology will totally do away with the need to get a hair transplant, by not only growing new hair follicles but also by repairing damaged follicles that can no longer produce cosmetically significant hair.  Therefore, I think that although maybe Aderans's treatment will come out first, I don't think Replicel's treatment will be that far behind.  That being said, I am totally glad that there is more than one company working to cure hair loss; that creates competition to produce the best hair loss cure and causes companies not to languish and become complacent in their clinical trials.  Although I do believe that whichever company comes out with their treatment first will probably make the most money and receive the most publicity (which is a great incentive for these companies to keep working hard to push through clinical trials), I agree with you when you said in previous posts that there is room for many companies to make millions of dollars with various hair loss treatments.  Hair loss is a problem that negatively affects the lives of millions of people and I'm sure many people (including myself) would pay for multiple treatments if it would regrow more of our hair.  
> I actually have more confidence in Histogen than I do in Aderans.  Histogen has produce more significant hair growth in clinical trials, and since they are conducting their trials outside of the U.S., they won't be bogged down by certain unnecessary FDA regulations, and can thereby release their treatment much quicker.


 It's nice that you think that. 

Unfortunately nothing I've seen or heard make me think that you are talking any sense whatsoever. Replicel havent even got 1 human result back. They still might get back to us in 6 months and say "sorry no hairs have grown on humans... but its great for balding mice ears...."

How the hell is that further down the track then Histogen or Aderans dude???

----------


## re22

Replicel is more or less going all out in their Phase I trials. We will probably have a rather clear idea about them once those results are released.

----------


## clandestine

> Replicel is more or less going all out in their Phase I trials. We will probably have a rather clear idea about them once those results are released.


 Q1 2012, let's keep our fingers crossed!

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> It's nice that you think that. 
> 
> Unfortunately nothing I've seen or heard make me think that you are talking any sense whatsoever. Replicel havent even got 1 human result back. They still might get back to us in 6 months and say "sorry no hairs have grown on humans... but its great for balding mice ears...."
> 
> How the hell is that further down the track then Histogen or Aderans dude???


 First of all dude, don't tell I'm not talking any sense whatsoever.  That's total ****in bullshit talk man.  Read what I said dude, I never said that Replicel was further along than Histogen or Aderans.  In fact, I even said that Aderans's treatment would probably come out first, but that Replicel would not be far behind.  Although Replicel's treatment hasn't been tested on humans yet, their expectations are far beyond anything that has been claimed by anyone else in the past (Osteoscreen, and even Aderans themselves).  They claim that their treatment will not only create new follicles but repair damages ones as well; this was never even expected or claimed from anyone else.  For this reason, amongst others, I really think that their technology will exceed 14 hairs per sq/cm very easily.  Maybe this is just speculation, but I really think that Replicel will live up to expectations.  But you're right that nothing is proven just yet, so that's why I said that Aderans's treatment will be released first, but I don't think that Replicel will be far behind them, especially since they won't be bogged down by useless FDA regulations.

----------


## PinotQ

On paper, Aderans may look like like they are ahead of everyone b/c they are in Phase II.  But, as far as we know, they are in Phase II without an effective treatment.  From all we can tell, they are simply experimenting inside Phase II for a cellular combination that grows more than scraggly hairs.  I wouldn't consider being in Phase II without an effective product much of an advantage over someone in Phase I.  We have 4 main companies in the hunt and they are all essentially research companies at this point until one of them comes thru with solid evidence (pictures) verifying a breakthru.  I believe the first to have that breakthru will be closer to market than any of the others, regardless of what Phase of testing they are currently in.  But until we have that breakthru, timelines mean nothing.   All we know now is that Replicel has put a date on when the results of their first human tests will be available and they have an air of confidence.  So this is a real and tangible possibility that we can choose to get excited about. But any of the other 3 could be just as close (or just as far depending upon your mindset) to making an announcement about their results.  We may be very close or we may still be far.  But we have 4 companies making a big effort to find a solution to a problem we are all desperate for and they are working with exponentially more research knowledge that anyone had 5 years ago.  As we have seen, you can evaluate all of this any way you like (almost there, no closer than ever, everything is a conspiracy theory) but it my book there are some very good things going on.

----------


## Kiwi

> On paper, Aderans may look like like they are ahead of everyone b/c they are in Phase II.  But, as far as we know, they are in Phase II without an effective treatment.  From all we can tell, they are simply experimenting inside Phase II for a cellular combination that grows more than scraggly hairs.  I wouldn't consider being in Phase II without an effective product much of an advantage over someone in Phase I.  We have 4 main companies in the hunt and they are all essentially research companies at this point until one of them comes thru with solid evidence (pictures) verifying a breakthru.  I believe the first to have that breakthru will be closer to market than any of the others, regardless of what Phase of testing they are currently in.  But until we have that breakthru, timelines mean nothing.   All we know now is that Replicel has put a date on when the results of their first human tests will be available and they have an air of confidence.  So this is a real and tangible possibility that we can choose to get excited about. But any of the other 3 could be just as close (or just as far depending upon your mindset) to making an announcement about their results.  We may be very close or we may still be far.  But we have 4 companies making a big effort to find a solution to a problem we are all desperate for and they are working with exponentially more research knowledge that anyone had 5 years ago.  As we have seen, you can evaluate all of this any way you like (almost there, no closer than ever, everything is a conspiracy theory) but it my book there are some very good things going on.


 Nicely put  :Smile:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

sometimes it seems like none of the big 3 have 5 day work weeks. I mean.. seriously... 5 days went by this week and nobody seems any farther along... hell its been what? 90 days since anyone released any news?--- even the usual shitty worthless news they put out...


what the hell do these people do between 9am and 5pm? I could solve baldness in under a year, given a degree in biology or research, and a 5 day work week.

----------


## Kiwi

> sometimes it seems like none of the big 3 have 5 day work weeks. I mean.. seriously... 5 days went by this week and nobody seems any farther along... hell its been what? 90 days since anyone released any news?--- even the usual shitty worthless news they put out...
> 
> 
> what the hell do these people do between 9am and 5pm? I could solve baldness in under a year, given a degree in biology or research, and a 5 day work week.


 lol - i'm pretty sure you couldn't, but I'm totally feeling you re the lack of news, i was hoping for a christmas update... sigh :P

----------


## Pate

> Replicel is a long way off compared to Histogen and Aderans.


 Depends on their results. Replicel did a lot of pre-clinical work, 10 years or so, so if they can come out in about March 2012 and show scalp results similar to the mouse ear results we've seen... I'd say that would leapfrog them ahead of Aderans and Histogen.

Aderans in particular have had to go back and do their Phase 2 trials again and again, apparently with slowly improving results. Histogen, well, who knows what's going on there, the last we heard suggested they were trialling multiple injections and follow-up injections.

So let's wait until Replicel release their results for this trial. Certainly they started off behind the other two, but with good results they could leapfrog ahead and possibly even move on to the next phase trial while Aderans and Histogen are stuck repeating their Phase IIs.

----------


## Tracy C

> When they say dormant hairs can be regenerated, does that apply to a bald scalp or just hair that is really thin and barely visible?


 It is my understanding that a dormant hair follicle is a hair follicle that does not produce any hair at all.  It is also my understanding that Replicels treatment is expected to stimulate dormant hair follicles to produce hair again.  It is also expected to rejuvinate miniaturized hair follicles to enlarge and return to normal terminal hair producing follicles - and it is expected to generate new hair follicles.  In show biz this would be called a triple threat.

Folks don't seem to realize that Replicel has been working on resolving human hair loss for over nine years, with a determined focus on resolving female hair loss.  They have been studying general hair regenerative medicine for even longer (over 20 years).  They know a lot more about it than ya'll think.  We may have just recently learned about Replicel but that does not mean they are new to this game.  I don't know which biotech company will be first to market, but I feel Replicel has the best solution - especially for women.  If it works half as well as expected, it is worth waiting for.  I am no more an expect than anyone else participating in this thread, however I do not feel the wait will be as long as folks here are speculating.

On a side note:  Just knowing that hair regeneration is on the horizon has relieved my stress over my own hair loss a great deal.  That in and of itself is a very important part of recovering from hair loss.

----------


## clandestine

Anyone else concerned about how Replicel's research seems to cater largely to a female audience, and as such may not develop an entirely appropriate solution for mpb?

----------


## HairTalk

> Anyone else concerned about how Replicel's research seems to cater largely to a female audience, and as such may not develop an entirely appropriate solution for mpb?


 Perhaps they're just trying to include a market that isn't very well-comprised within currently-available (2011) therapies; on their Web site, at least, RepliCel does share a video featuring a prospective male (computer-animated) patient.

----------


## WashedOut

Their treatment should work on either gender.

----------


## Tracy C

> Anyone else concerned about how Replicel's research seems to cater largely to a female audience?


 There is no reason to be.  The desire to find a better solution for female hair loss is their motivation.  The efficacy of Replicel's treatment should be the same - or close to the same - for both males and females.

----------


## TheLongnHairyProphet

Guys...I've been lurking hairloss forums for over 6 years...reading about research papers...waiting for the cure for hair loss.....seen so many promises....counting the days for the cure to come. At some point I even thought about changing my degree to biomedical eng but ended with electrical eng instead lol (just to be on the safe side if I need money for the cure).


This is the only time I have decided to create an account in any hair loss forum at all to tell you to keep hope alive. I think replicel  is the closest we are getting to a real cure (WITHIN OUR BALDING LIFETIME and by that I mean the lifetime of somebody with MPB if u know what i mean) and  Replicel is going ALL OUT with their phase 1 trials. 

SO FOR ALL YOU NEGATIVE NANCIES ABOUT "THE EFFECTIVENESS"(I might agree with some of the negative nancies about the release though :S ), YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY OR AT LEAST ENJOY THIS 3 MONTHS OF HOPE, EVEN IF IT'S FALSE. Replicel is the ONLY CURE YOU MIGHT SEE/BE ABLE TO USE IN YOUR MISERABLE LIFETIMES. 

However there are things that concern me...how will they market this, If they will market this after Phase 2, AND IF  they will publish the effectiveness ...even if it's very successful, there will be probably something affecting their market release too. I know bald celebrities will pay Gazillions and are reading this forum as we speak too...

That's where I'm being a negative nancy...as for the effectiveness Im sure it's working as we speak...but might not be the real problem.


'Till April 2012 Guys.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

You know if this really works Spencer can help Replicel provide the treatment through the best IAHRS clinics. H&W, Rahal, Feller, Shapiro bros, Feriduni etc. I think it would be in the best interest for the patient anway but we'll what happens. That would be a safe platform to get it out to the public initially. That would be my hope.

----------


## sausage

This looks years away from anything good happening.....

Looks too good to be true to me, I can't imagine that creating a full head of hair with a few injections. The existing hair will continue to fall out anyway and you'd have to come back for more, just like a transplant.

The other thing that I don't get is....wouldn't DHT still exist therefore making any new hairs fall out or do they take the cells from the longer lasting hairs at the back of the head which creates DHT resistant hair on top/front of the head. I guess so.

1. Why did I have to go bald.

2. Why did I have to go bald 5-10 years too early...there will probably be some sort of cure by then but I'll be too old by then.

----------


## RichardDawkins

There is only one thing right now which i am concerned about and this is the money thing

I dont wanna rattle some bushes here, but i personally think in at lest three years, being bald will be seen as a poor mens "desease"

because not everyone will get their hands on those treatments-

That those treatments will stop hairloss and generate you a head of hair with around 80% of your native density, should be clear even from early numbers, but the price tag is not final and this can be a real downer

----------


## sausage

I don't think I will invest my savings in a house for a while yet. As long as its not over £20,000 and it 100% works then great. But I think we may be getting over optimistic, who knows what will happen. Just hurry up please!!!!!

----------


## nrj

> This looks years away from anything good happening.....
> 
> Looks too good to be true to me, I can't imagine that creating a full head of hair with a few injections. The existing hair will continue to fall out anyway and you'd have to come back for more, just like a transplant.
> 
> The other thing that I don't get is....wouldn't DHT still exist therefore making any new hairs fall out or do they take the cells from the longer lasting hairs at the back of the head which creates DHT resistant hair on top/front of the head. I guess so.
> 
> 1. Why did I have to go bald.
> 
> 2. Why did I have to go bald 5-10 years too early...there will probably be some sort of cure by then but I'll be too old by then.


  :Big Grin: , you need to listen to the interview or visit the replicel website or get informed or something.

1. You will only need a certain number of follow-ups within a small time frame depending on the efficacy it has on you and how severe your hair loss is.

2. The existing hair wont continue to fall out because the hairs that are programmed to fall out (have DHT receptors) will be rejuvinated/mitose with the dermal sheath cup cells of resistant hairs from the back of the head that never fall out, so it will let you keep your existing hair.

3. Im guessing with a combination of hair transplants and replicel or histogen or aderans or whatever is best at the time, you will be able to achieve a full head of hair again.

Its good to be optimistic, because newcomers of a young age on this forum reading depressing pessimists poking holes where there are none really can make things alot more daunting, the fact is there isnt any reason to be depressed at all, its not just 1 company, its many multi-million dollar companies focusing on a common goal and if your at the early stages of losing your hair, great ! it will be out in good time. If you've already lost alot of your hair, you've probably figured out how to live with it and can hold on a couple more years.

I feel like ultimately hair loss is what you make of it, just chillout, relax and enjoy your life however you can because life is not all about hair and look to some of your bald role-models to help you get through it all if it starts to get tough .

----------


## thechamp

We expect to release results from this trial in April 2012.* Data from this clinical trial will be used for the development of a Phase IIb dose-ranging trial which is expected to commence in the fall of 2012 in Europe and/or North America.* We do not anticipate having a commercial product sooner than 2015.* Regulations established for the development and marketing of cell-based medicinal products are in place to ensure that all products that are made available to the public are first and foremost, safe and also efficacious; that is, they are able to have the intended clinical effect.* In order for products such as RepliCel to adhere to these regulations, clinical trials must be conducted to determine the effects products will have when administered to humans. RepliCels present clinical trial is designed to provide the company with safety data as well as some indication of efficacy.* If successful, this trial will be followed by larger clinical trials to establish an ideal cell dosing.* A commercial product may be available after those trials are finished.

----------


## Maradona

Exactly, the shit works Im sure. But people will get depressed when they see like 20&#37; increase or 10% increase, WHO THE **** CARES, this hairs will never fall and they still have PHASE II to try it out the best dosing for the most effective treatment.

Phase I = NOBODY dies + some hairs on top of your scalp.

As for money, I'd got like 40k saved up and by 2015 im pretty sure i'll have 80k.

Shit i'll sell my house, car, wife,nintendos, liver (As If i had any of those things) but I'll have a long hippie hair like the PROPHETS son !!!

So Remember guys PHASE 1 = SOME HAIRS ON THE SCALP + NOBODY DYING at least in those 6 months = GOOD THINGS to COME.

dont expect a full head of hair in april or a significant amount...that would be 2013.

but im sure they are kind of testing the dosing too but not completely...just keeping it low. I mean don't you think they already put that stuff on ONE person before? Like a mad bald head scientist?

After April you better start saving money guys...I'm telling you this is the real deal...histogen will take  a LONG time they still have to fix that stuff. If this works on april, its all about dosing and nobody dying.

----------


## thechamp

Lets pray some topical comes out before then that grows hair

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I like the optimism and I think if this even just puts a halt to hairloss permanently it would be great. Substantial regrowth is the aim and I just hope they get significant results from phase 1 because it's important to remember here guys that they're going all out here dosing the patients with a order of magnitude or 2 higher than they anticipate will be needed with the final product as they looking to test for safety.

Hopefully they'll confirm that they have something a good bit better than finasteride and minoxidil and perhaps just as importantly, something permanent.

----------


## doinmyheadin

Fingers crossed. Hopefully Replicel publish pictures in April of the results from there current human trials, and that they are very promising then this may push Histogen to get something out earlier even if it just thickens and maintains existing hair.

----------


## BoSox

I'm confused when they say it can grow new hair, and fix existing ones. I thought they found out that a bald head has the same amount of hair just shrunken beyond our view? So shouldn't this just turn on these shrunken hairs, or does it only work on those hairs that are thinning and visible?

If this is the real deal, I'm opening up a savings account just for this.

----------


## born

god bless replicel....

----------


## sausage

Sounds like we'd be better off glueing a wig permanently to our heads.

----------


## nrj

> Sounds like we'd be better off glueing a wig permanently to our heads.


 why post? seriously....

----------


## sausage

> why post? seriously....


 Why post that? what a waste of space.

Hopefully Replicel will work in 2015, come on guys we will all have hair soon. We cn all meet up and get those ladies.

----------


## clandestine

> Sounds like we'd be better off glueing a wig permanently to our heads.


 


> Hopefully Replicel will work in 2015, come on guys we will all have hair soon. We cn all meet up and get those ladies.


 contradictory.

----------


## RichardDawkins

For the Xth time

It has already been proven as a proof of concept, that HM is possible and by far not that magic as some clinics want to make you believe it is cough cough Rassmann

The only problem is to find the best constellation where you have to get a good dosage with less effort and money gain

----------


## krewel

> For the Xth time
> ..want to make you believe it is cough cough Rassmann


 Who's this guy anway and what's the deal with him?

----------


## miserable

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkzK...eature=related    don't know if anyone has seen tis intierview or it has been posted before but check it  out if u havent its interesting.

I hope this all goes to plan in the next coupleof years and the results are very good....i cant decide how i feel about ht at the minute

----------


## PinotQ

@ thechamp,

Where did you see this quote "RepliCels present clinical trial is designed to provide the company with safety data as well as some indication of efficacy."

----------


## krewel

> @ thechamp,
> 
> Where did you see this quote "RepliCel’s present clinical trial is designed to provide the company with safety data as well as some indication of efficacy."


 This is just what Phase I is for.
Prof.Dr.Hoffman: _"Phase I trials are about safety, so a successful trial is, of course, about safety. Most people on the outside are not interested in safety; they’re interested in hair growth. For the regulators, the first thing we must prove is that it’s safe. A successful trial will prove that it’s completely safe, with no adverse effects like ganuloma or tumor formations."_
http://www.replicel.com/equities-int...rolf-hoffmann/

Anyway, Replicel still has a very long way. While Aderans (they took very long) and Histogen are almost finished which Phase II.

----------


## thechamp

Told them I'm in Australia not sure if that has anything to do with it and the person that said glue a wig maybe he's right look at Ben aflecks hair he's bald

----------


## RichardDawkins

Yeah yeah nowgo back to the TRX2 thread

----------


## thechamp

Now I'm trying spectral f7

----------


## ffar

How much it is going to cost, guys your guess? Same as HT? Less, more??

----------


## PinotQ

Not sure if anyone has noticed or if it means anything but Replicel's shares have fallen considerably in last several days.   On January 9th, the stock price closed at $2.50.....it is currently at $1.85.  Average trading volume before yesterday was about 950 shares per day. Yesterday trading volume was over 22,000 shares. It's already over 10,000 shares traded so far today.  This drop could be caused by a number of things but it is hard to believe that there isn't trading going on by some that have a little more information than the rest of us.  It would sure be nice to hear from the company.

----------


## RichardDawkins

And? What does this Increase in Shares tell you :-) two months before first released results? Hmm come on think harder :-)

----------


## clandestine

_Decrease_, Dawkins. Decrease in shares.

----------


## RichardDawkins

thanks :-) for the clarification.

So then another one to wipe of the list right? :-)

----------


## PinotQ

I wouldn't jump to any conclusions.  It could just be coincidence.  The price dipped to around $1.85 very briefly in August but bounced right back.  The difference here is that the trading volume is well out of the norm for Replicel and is continuing for a second day.  Since the first subject was reinjected in early March, he probably had his 6 month evaluation in October.  I'm sure there are others who have had a 6 month evaluation so Replicel probably has some pretty good indications by now of where the results are heading.  Even though the study is double blinded (neither the subject nor the investigator know which sites on each head are the real injection or the placebo), they have already told us at about the mid point that there have been no adverse incidents. Since the investigator doesn't know which injection site is which, this update obviously means that neither site showed any adverse effects.  Similarly, although they don't know which sites are which interms of effectiveness, you would think that if the real injection was working, one site would show increased hair growth over the other. So, at least to an extent, you would think they have a good idea of whether they are going to have positive results by now.  My worry is that they are far enough along that if the results aren't starting to show, word could leak and peripheral parties who have knowledge of this could sell.  As you may remember, the key players at Replicel can't sell their shares yet as they are locked in a trust agreement.  I hope this is not the case but I think when you see a drop like this, you have to ask the question.  Price is now at $1.95 on volume of over $17,000.

----------


## ccmethinning

Although the sharp drop is a bit alarming (I'm a shareholder and have taken a haircut the last few days) nothing to panic about yet. 

Dr Hoffman owns 4,473,354 shares.

Dr McElwee owns 3,856,106 shares. 

CEO David hall owns 2,400,000 shares.

There have been ~40,000 shares traded the last few days, and I believe insiders have to file before they can sell shares. IMO it is probably just some shortsellers driving down the price.

----------


## PinotQ

ccmethinning,

I agree.  Alarming but no need to panic.  I have bought a fair amount of shares myself and my first buy was at $1.85.  I am pondering buying more at this price but I'm trying to see if i've missed anything recently from an information standpoint that might relate to the drop. I have an email in to Replicel not that I expect they can tell me anything.

----------


## Maradona

There's nothing to be alarmed of. Shares went down a bit so what? They haven't published the results already....I don't think they'll leak information. When they have already tested this for sure before doing phase 1 trial...Why would they be so sure to have at least 20% which is what they stated.

Anyways, does anybody know where this might be released? I mean might as well know in advance to be there on time xD....

----------


## Mojo Risin

In five years, everywhere on the Earth.

 :Cool:

----------


## BoSox

20% meh, this better be 80% + or I give up.

----------


## RichardDawkins

I bet you will hump a legfor 20% more ungrateful baldie

----------


## BoSox

you're probably right mr not the real dawkins :P

..but this is cell therapy, it's going right down the source of the problem pretty much. So I, we, expect amazing results.

----------


## Mojo Risin

> 20&#37; meh, this better be 80% + or I give up.


 20% is like ...

Norwood 7 to Norwood 5. Gonna cost 10 000$/20 000$ ? I'd rather be bald and embrace it and this point.

----------


## BoSox

> 20&#37; is like ...
> 
> Norwood 7 to Norwood 5. Gonna cost 10 000$/20 000$ ? I'd rather be bald and embrace it and this point.


 Thank you, this is where I was getting at. Would be like a pencil without lead, pointless.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Good to know that you two bald trolls know the price tag and the final increase in hair.

Poor ridiculous balding idiots. If you embrace it, then leave this forum, you dont need it

----------


## tbtadmin

We ask that all users of BTT forums act in a respectful and civil manner when posting their questions, concerns and opinions.

Thank you for your cooperation.

----------


## BoSox

Thank you admin.

Let's all just wait until the end of march to post about replicel, deal? I'm just as guilty for posting, until we have the data, we know nothing.

----------


## born

> We ask that all users of BTT forums act in a respectful and civil manner when posting their questions, concerns and opinions.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation.


 any news coming in the near future?

----------


## PinotQ

You can find more detail about Replicel, the trial and their plans if you go to the link below and then click on the link to get the full report.  You will have to register for a free account to see the full report.  Although I would consider this "report" more an advertisement or PR piece, it has some detail that I haven't seen before.  The full report has much more than the summary.

http://www.nbtequitiesresearch.com/r...e-for-baldness

----------


## Mojo Risin

> Good to know that you two bald trolls know the price tag and the final increase in hair.
> 
> Poor ridiculous balding idiots. If you embrace it, then leave this forum, you dont need it


 Why are you so rude, seriously.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Because you are a well known idiot and troll who has nothing lse in his miserable balding loser life then talking bullshit

----------


## Pate

Share price is probably nothing to worry about on that sort of low volume, even if it's up on the normal.

From what I can see there are 43 million shares on issue so falling 30% on a volume of 20,000 is only a turnover of 0.05%.

More likely IMO that the stock is just tightly held and there is not much trading interest so small dumping of shares can push the price unusually far.

----------


## 67mph

An announcement of a 100 day count down til the results are published, as of 13th Jan!

So, we're already at a 98day wait and counting...

I just hope there's a better result than a 20% increase in hair improvement whatever you like to call it, but we know it couldn't possibly better the 50% result in the animal testing right? So, personally i'd like a between 35-45% result or really what is the point, impo!!

Fingers crossed you lot, 57mph

----------


## born

> An announcement of a 100 day count down til the results are published, as of 13th Jan!
> 
> So, we're already at a 98day wait and counting...
> 
> I just hope there's a better result than a 20% increase in hair improvement whatever you like to call it, but we know it couldn't possibly better the 50% result in the animal testing right? So, personally i'd like a between 35-45% result or really what is the point, impo!!
> 
> Fingers crossed you lot, 57mph


 in the worst case scenario i hope it can at least stop hair loss completely

----------


## Kiwi

> An announcement of a 100 day count down til the results are published, as of 13th Jan!
> 
> So, we're already at a 98day wait and counting...
> 
> I just hope there's a better result than a 20% increase in hair improvement whatever you like to call it, but we know it couldn't possibly better the 50% result in the animal testing right? So, personally i'd like a between 35-45% result or really what is the point, impo!!
> 
> Fingers crossed you lot, 57mph


 http://www.nbtequitiesresearch.com/r...e-for-baldness

----------


## Kiwi

> in the worst case scenario i hope it can at least stop hair loss completely


 Thats what I was thinking in regards to Histogen.

It might not grow more the 20% back but hopefully it'll arrest your hairloss at whatever stage you're at.

Personally I'd be happy with 20% because right now its 0% growth 100% loss :P

----------


## ccmethinning

So let's say they do get 20% regrowth, do you think that would be compoundable to the point where a NW7 could have a decent head of hair?

----------


## Kiwi

> So let's say they do get 20% regrowth, do you think that would be compoundable to the point where a NW7 could have a decent head of hair?


 God knows. 

Hopefully Spencer will ask this question and one day Replicel will answer  :Smile:

----------


## born

even if they manage to regrow 10% that means it is achievable and can get better

----------


## Maradona

> An announcement of a 100 day count down til the results are published, as of 13th Jan!
> 
> So, we're already at a 98day wait and counting...
> 
> I just hope there's a better result than a 20% increase in hair improvement whatever you like to call it, but we know it couldn't possibly better the 50% result in the animal testing right? So, personally i'd like a between 35-45% result or really what is the point, impo!!
> 
> Fingers crossed you lot, 57mph


 Dude this shit works, i mean it worked on mice and dont tell me everything works on mice...it worked on a MOUSEs EAR !!!! ....and the company has said it will at least exceed 20% increase...that means they already saw the results with unofficial testing.

The problems that should be discussed here are: 
1. THE MARKET RELEASE
2. PRICE

----------


## BoSox

They were only able to achieve 50&#37; on mice right? So does that mean its going to be between 20 and 50 you think? 

Grrr, march needs to come sooner.. And if they wait until the 31st I'm gona go postal

----------


## Morbo

30% is great.
Let's be honest, we're never gonna get our hair back at it's original thickness or in a state that allows us to wear it punk or rasta.

But if they can get it at 30 % thickness on your entire head, you can still wear a clean, maintained, short haircut (Wentworth Miller-like), perhaps put some colour or gel in it to make it appear thicker without an akward bald patch (or more) and avoid going through life with an agressive, confronting bald head or an old man's horseshoe.

The more the better, but I'd be more than happy to sign for 30%.

I only began balding the past year (visibly this summer) so I went through that depressing phase everyone of us went through and I'm not taking any of the big 3. It's only the articles of Replicel and Histogen I read, that finally got me over it. Might be vain hope, but it's better than none.

----------


## ffar

Morbo why we won't? Even if Replicel won't work(for me it is just number of injections on your head to get full density) still "is" hair cloning. And when it comes... the problem of Hair loss will gone for ever. Because doctors are able to put 80+ graphs per cm2

----------


## Maradona

> 30% is great.
> Let's be honest, we're never gonna get our hair back at it's original thickness or in a state that allows us to wear it punk or rasta.
> 
> But if they can get it at 30 % thickness on your entire head, you can still wear a clean, maintained, short haircut (Wentworth Miller-like), perhaps put some colour or gel in it to make it appear thicker without an akward bald patch (or more) and avoid going through life with an agressive, confronting bald head or an old man's horseshoe.
> 
> The more the better, but I'd be more than happy to sign for 30%.
> 
> I only began balding the past year (visibly this summer) so I went through that depressing phase everyone of us went through and I'm not taking any of the big 3. It's only the articles of Replicel and Histogen I read, that finally got me over it. Might be vain hope, but it's better than none.


 I guess you are trying to be optimistic but not too optimistic, to get our original hair back might cost a lot a lot more. I guess they'd charge in terms of norwood

----------


## ffar

50% of natural density or 50% of whay mouse's had allready?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

I was thinking, and guessing, and guessing, and then I guessed. Then the other guy guessed. Then one more guy guessed. Then I wondered. Then nothing.

----------


## ccmethinning

> I was thinking, and guessing, and guessing, and then I guessed. Then the other guy guessed. Then one more guy guessed. Then I wondered. Then nothing.


 This man speaks the truth.

----------


## ramini

With Histogen we might though get a full head of hair. I mean if it doesn't require cut and sewing the scalp, because its all injection and somehow it reverse the F-up disease toward growth instead of loss. so I am HOPING because i really need someone to bring this freaking techo into market in near future. FOR God sake I am only 23.






> 30% is great.
> Let's be honest, we're never gonna get our hair back at it's original thickness or in a state that allows us to wear it punk or rasta.
> 
> But if they can get it at 30 % thickness on your entire head, you can still wear a clean, maintained, short haircut (Wentworth Miller-like), perhaps put some colour or gel in it to make it appear thicker without an akward bald patch (or more) and avoid going through life with an agressive, confronting bald head or an old man's horseshoe.
> 
> The more the better, but I'd be more than happy to sign for 30%.
> 
> I only began balding the past year (visibly this summer) so I went through that depressing phase everyone of us went through and I'm not taking any of the big 3. It's only the articles of Replicel and Histogen I read, that finally got me over it. Might be vain hope, but it's better than none.

----------


## 67mph

> This man speaks the truth.


 I agree guys.

There's alot of the Chinese whispers guessing that goes on, on the forums.

We're all susceptible to it but some more than others.

...til March 2012 you guys..perhaps, 2013...14...15... ...arggghhh

57mph

----------


## clandestine

> FOR God sake I am only 23.


 I'm 19 years old.

----------


## born

> I'm 19 years old.


 start propecia then and wait till 2016-2017

----------


## Maradona

**** we are desperate aren't we? 

The release date will depend on the results of the first trial and @*#!ing big pharma....that's why we keep talking shit.

----------


## clandestine

> start propecia then and wait till 2016-2017


 Have already had sexual issues in the past due to SSRI's for anxiety/depression.

Not looking to risk impotence, abnormal ejaculation, decreased ejaculatory volume, abnormal sexual function, gynecomastia, ejaculation disorder, testicular pain, depression or persisting erectile dysfunction.

To me propecia is no 'solution'.

----------


## bigentries

I don't understand the wording. There is a date where they will release the information, or it's just the date they get the results of the trials?

----------


## ILLSHAVEIT

> Have already had sexual issues in the past due to SSRI's for anxiety/depression.
> 
> Not looking to risk impotence, abnormal ejaculation, decreased ejaculatory volume, abnormal sexual function, gynecomastia, ejaculation disorder, testicular pain, depression or persisting erectile dysfunction.
> 
> To me propecia is no 'solution'.


 yes propecia is a no solution definitely i don't know how long I could take this drug, its eating me alive...though I don't think i have side effects besides anxiety  :Frown:   ....I don't know If I will be fine after I quit, who knows what might happen to me, for now I am OK  :Embarrassment:  . But thinking about quitting because it's messing with my head...I will quit when I see the replicel news...then I MIGHT JUST SHAVE THAT *!@~ UP.

So let me get this straight.

I hear the guy in replicel said: 10% moderate results = rogaine
20% good results = propecia

+50% super bonus results comparable to what they achieved in RATs EAR (damn wish I was them rats....lucky ass hairy ass big eared rats...they think theyre so cool with their hairy ears and hair all over their *!@!ing body, ill go to that lab and SHAVE THAT SHIT UP...see how that fails u lil rat..ull be a bald ass rat...IM GOING CRAZY lol ).

Anyways, 50% is extra bonus results but they havent tested in humans and in rats they got +50% hair increase which means...

the higher the PERCENTAGE of HAIR GROWN SHOWN in MARCH , the quicker the release date.

man if we get 10% ...that means 2020 or 2030 !!! idk if ill be alive by then LOL....fukin WW3 COMING...fighting with my bald head... xD.

----------


## ILLSHAVEIT

> With Histogen we might though get a full head of hair. I mean if it doesn't require cut and sewing the scalp, because its all injection and somehow it reverse the F-up disease toward growth instead of loss. so I am HOPING because i really need someone to bring this freaking techo into market in near future. FOR God sake I am only 23.


 Ramini, its true with histogen we might get a full head of hair. But I don't think we will see it soon enough, at least for most of us. You are 23 my friend, trust me you will see the cure and If I were you I'd start saving money shave my shit up and wait till that fateful day.

U might be 33 35 hell u might have a full head of hair from 33 and so on with the right money. Some of us have our years already gone by, we need this SHIT now !!!

We need replicel !!! NO REPLICEL = GHO IT UP ( WIN THE LOTTERY ).


I might  go to Gho's place and hold him hostage "BACK UP ... BACK the !*@$ UP !!! NOBODY MOVE OR ILL SHAVE THE *!@! OUTTAT THIS GUY AND THEM HM GUINEA PEAG RATS TOO!!!!....ILL SHAVE HIM FOR GOOD...NOW GIVE ME A 1300 GRAFTS WITH NO SCARRING OR I WILL LEAVE THIS MAN BALD FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE !! THIS AINT NO REGULAR RAZOR, THIS IS A SPECIAL PATENTED RAZOR...ONCE I SHAVE THIS FUKER, NO HISTOGEN, NO REPLICEL, NO SCALP TRANSPLANTATION, NO FOLICA, HELL NOT EVEN A WIG WILL HELP THIS MAN " 

DAMN im going crazy.....damn replicel just tell us !!!

----------


## Kampung101

There still seems to be confusion on the 20-30% regrowth number. Its proof of efficacy (meaning "this at least works"), its not the number that would be expected if its out in the market. If phase 1 results are successful in getting this regrowth number, phase 2 and 3 will be about building on that initial efficacy through how the injections are administered.

----------


## BoSox

> There still seems to be confusion on the 20-30&#37; regrowth number. Its proof of efficacy (meaning "this at least works"), its not the number that would be expected if its out in the market. If phase 1 results are successful in getting this regrowth number, phase 2 and 3 will be about building on that initial efficacy through how the injections are administered.


 

Exactly, this is not a dosing stage. Anything positive about efficacy would be good news.

I promised my friend if replicel proves to be successful in their first human trials, I will grow a mullet for shits and giggles and sport it all summer. (I live in ohio, so I will pretty much blend in lol )

----------


## ffar

Well let's hope that at least something will come out. Not like Intercytex ... it was promising and on the and it was sold for funny money  :Frown:

----------


## ILLSHAVEIT

> Exactly, this is not a dosing stage. Anything positive about efficacy would be good news.
> 
> I promised my friend if replicel proves to be successful in their first human trials, I will grow a mullet for shits and giggles and sport it all summer. (I live in ohio, so I will pretty much blend in lol )


 Hey man you are right any growth will be ok, but rest assured that there will be growth, they made it really clear that they will pass 20% i think and they got like 50% in rats.

However, the higher the growth the sooner the release for the market.

Don't get me wrong, if they get 10% thats good news too. But that means a bit more research more time ; - 0.

If you are young like 20-30, u can wait patiently and count the days till u get a norwood 2 or even 1 if the u manage to find the money ; - ).

Very nice point you made though, if it shows +50% It's like winning the lottery to me

----------


## Follicle Death Row

But if they are dosing them with like 10, 100 or maybe it's even 1000 times higher than the anticipated market dose just to test safety and they only hit 10 or 20%, how exactly are they going to improve it with less cells? I should imagine the results will be pretty telling either way.

----------


## Kampung101

> But if they are dosing them with like 10, 100 or maybe it's even 1000 times higher than the anticipated market dose just to test safety and they only hit 10 or 20%, how exactly are they going to improve it with less cells? I should imagine the results will be pretty telling either way.


 I think the key is how the cells are injected that really determines the efficacy.

Also, keep in mind the potential for the treatment to be compoundable. Aderans has shown in their trials that their treatment using dp cells is compoundable, which provides an encouraging possibility for Replicel's treatment, obviously based on phase 1 trial being successful.

----------


## clandestine

Excited for this coming April, we'll have to wait and see.

Provided Replicel proceeds through Phase 2, 3 clinical tries without a hitch, and efficacy of treatment is assured, is the earliest we can possibly hope for a release to market still 2015?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> I think the key is how the cells are injected that really determines the efficacy.
> 
> Also, keep in mind the potential for the treatment to be compoundable. Aderans has shown in their trials that their treatment using dp cells is compoundable, which provides an encouraging possibility for Replicel's treatment, obviously based on phase 1 trial being successful.


 Let's hope it's more than 20% and compoundable. That would be way better than what we have right now.

----------


## Maradona

> Excited for this coming April, we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Provided Replicel proceeds through Phase 2, 3 clinical tries without a hitch, and efficacy of treatment is assured, is the earliest we can possibly hope for a release to market still 2015?


 That's the earliest of the earliest end of 2015 in market.
If everything goes well...I really hope so.

----------


## CVAZBAR

If it's only 20% but it's compoundable, then it's still great. You would eventually be able to get the amount you want with repeated injections. How is that bad????

----------


## Kiwi

> If it's only 20% but it's compoundable, then it's still great. You would eventually be able to get the amount you want with repeated injections. How is that bad????


 Thats only for Replicel though. 

Aderans and Histogen are hopefully going to have something in market sometime sooner.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Thats only for Replicel though. 
> 
> Aderans and Histogen are hopefully going to have something in market sometime sooner.


 If the results exceed expectations, I wouldn't be surprised if Replicel pushes release sooner, outside the US.

----------


## Kiwi

> If it's only 20% but it's compoundable, then it's still great. You would eventually be able to get the amount you want with repeated injections. How is that bad????


 $5 says it doesnt happen before Aderans, Histogen... And now maybe even Folica?!?!

----------


## Maradona

> $5 says it doesnt happen before Aderans, Histogen... And now maybe even Folica?!?!


 Histogen and Aderans are in nothing right now kiwi, they still have to improve their method and whatnot and that could take 10 years and yes replicel might take even longer depending on their result, please channel all your energy to replicel.

Our bald lives are at stake : )

----------


## krewel

> Histogen and Aderans are in nothing right now kiwi..


 Well you are wrong here. Replicel is still far away, that's true. But Aderans has accomplished a lot already. There have been a lot of Phase II studies and the last ones will be finished at the end of this year or Q1 2013 (I don't remember which of both it was). The fact that Phase II took so long is not because their method is not effective or something like that. Those clinical studies are incalculable, it always takes so long, of course there were some exceptions.

I don't know about Follica, nobody knows and it's completely useless to suggest about them because we barely have information. Maybe it's the holy grail mabye not, the fact that they passed Phase II says it's at least something. But Aderans will most likely be the first on the market, which means about 2014 (at least that was their last timeline).

----------


## CVAZBAR

> $5 says it doesnt happen before Aderans, Histogen... And now maybe even Folica?!?!


 I never said how soon ha. Aderans is finishing Phase 2, so you would think they'd be ahead. Histogen seems to be up and running just now. I don't see how they are ahead of Replicel. Were hoping Follica will start Phase 3 soon and that would probably make them the leaders. The problem is, we don't know shit about what they're doing. 

The Aderans issue has been brought up many times. Only because they took a decade to get to Phase 2 doesn't mean it'll be the same for Replicel. Aderans has been moving slow due to poor results. It's basically been trial and error for them. It seems that they are now getting somewhere, faster. If Replicel does great in Phase 1, it won't take them that long for release. The representative 
for Replicel explained how the results of trial will tell the tale. Plus Replicel is also autologous, NOT a drug. The process is much more strict for a drug if we are talking about FDA. When it's all said and done, WE DON'T KNOW SHIT ha. We just have to wait and let shit play out.

----------


## ffar

Replicel know that is is far\little bit away, it know that is a big compatition.

----------


## young

So Replicel, depending on the results released in March, will move to Phase II?

Which is the big testing on humans?

I somehow believe in this company, but I don't really care who wins... As long as there is a winner. I wish the best for all these companies!!!

----------


## Kiwi

> Histogen and Aderans are in nothing right now kiwi, they still have to improve their method and whatnot and that could take 10 years and yes replicel might take even longer depending on their result, please channel all your energy to replicel.
> 
> Our bald lives are at stake : )


 All we know about Replicel is that it works on Mice. Nobody here knows if it does "anything" on a human. Don't get too excited about a report that Replicel can grow hair on a pet animal.

I just don't want all you guys to get totally let down if it doesnt work. I'm praying just as much as you guys - but just be patient and don't believe the hype.

Only believe in Macro Photography, good before and after photographs.

----------


## Kiwi

> So Replicel, depending on the results released in March, will move to Phase II?
> 
> Which is the big testing on humans?
> 
> I somehow believe in this company, but I don't really care who wins... As long as there is a winner. I wish the best for all these companies!!!


 No. Phase 1 tests on humans too.

----------


## Maradona

> All we know about Replicel is that it works on Mice. Nobody here knows if it does "anything" on a human. Don't get too excited about a report that Replicel can grow hair on a pet animal.
> 
> I just don't want all you guys to get totally let down if it doesnt work. I'm praying just as much as you guys - but just be patient and don't believe the hype.
> 
> Only believe in Macro Photography, good before and after photographs.


 Fair enough, let's not get too excited on one treatment but it's hard not to...there's a guy here saying if replicel shows results he will run naked around some block

----------


## young

> No. Phase 1 tests on humans too.


 Yeah I just finished reading up on them. 

It looks good, and the people behind it do too. 

I am sceptical though, as I don't want to place all my hopes on something only to be let down. 

Having said that, the procedure does make sense. If I am understanding it correctly, they cultivate healthy cup cells from a sample of your own, and inject them into the balding area. Voila. 

It may not be instant miracle cure, but if it's compoundable and a treatment can guarantee you lets say realistically at least 30% regrowth... Well hey ho. Count me in. 
The interesting thing would be to know if it can actually regrow all
Your hair in time. 
My God... For my career it would be a god send. Seriously. 

From what I can gather they will have clinics worldwide that are licensed by them, so it will be available fast once released. 
Can the cultivation site keep up though? 

And if you can regrow your hair in time... If you had an HT (I have), you would have more. Unless something doesn't work with Transplanted hair and it's neighbouring follicles. I don't see why though, but I ain't a doctor. 

I will actually shed a tear either way when they bring out their statement in March... So far away!!!

----------


## young

> Fair enough, let's not get too excited on one treatment but it's hard not to...there's a guy here saying if replicel shows results he will run naked around some block


 I will shave my head! Lol

----------


## youngsufferer

> Yeah I just finished reading up on them. 
> 
> It looks good, and the people behind it do too. 
> 
> I am sceptical though, as I don't want to place all my hopes on something only to be let down. 
> 
> Having said that, the procedure does make sense. If I am understanding it correctly, they cultivate healthy cup cells from a sample of your own, and inject them into the balding area. Voila. 
> 
> It may not be instant miracle cure, but if it's compoundable and a treatment can guarantee you lets say realistically at least 30% regrowth... Well hey ho. Count me in. 
> ...


 If there are multiple injections needed, I see it as the file system that dentists/doctors use. You' go in they pull your file and pick up where you left off. Also, keep the hope alive! It's the only reason I wake up and check this site every day.

----------


## young

> If there are multiple injections needed, I see it as the file system that dentists/doctors use. You' go in they pull your file and pick up where you left off. Also, keep the hope alive! It's the only reason I wake up and check this site every day.


 Exactly! One has to keep the faith. 

I know it was kinda the same deal when rogaine and the rest came out. The cure!!

But it's a different world. If you told someone back then you could sit on an airplane and go on a fully functional virtual auction on your phone, they wouldn't believe. 
All I am just saying, it's totally possible. And I believe it.

----------


## PacWantsHair

As a new member to this forum, it's hard to keep up with all of these new treatments. From the sound of this - it seems like the real. Would you guys say this is the closest thing to a cure for hairloss? I will now keep a close eye on this..

----------


## Maradona

> As a new member to this forum, it's hard to keep up with all of these new treatments. From the sound of this - it seems like the real. Would you guys say this is the closest thing to a cure for hairloss? I will now keep a close eye on this..


 
It really depends on opinion. You would have to research and find your own conclutions but this topic is about replicel and the majority here including me think it's the holy grail of hair loss sufferes, the future of it will be decided in march after their phase 1 trial to prove if it's just as effective as it was in mice, if it is then by 2015 with ~10 000 bucks you would have a full head of hair. 

im not sure the exact date of the results release maybe somebody here can enligthen us? phase 1 trial

----------


## clandestine

Maradona; How can you be sure the treatment will cost around $10,000?

Sorry if this has been mentioned previously, can't seem to find anything definitive regarding potential cost.

----------


## Maradona

> Maradona; How can you be sure the treatment will cost around $10,000?
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned previously, can't seem to find anything definitive regarding potential cost.


 i think ceo said it would be equivalent to a hair transplant.

----------


## Dasani

> As a new member to this forum, it's hard to keep up with all of these new treatments. From the sound of this - it seems like the real. Would you guys say this is the closest thing to a cure for hairloss? I will now keep a close eye on this..


 You're basically going to read about 4000 posts from pessimistic people saying it wont work, and another 4000 from optimistic people who say it's the cure.

That being said, everything they've done to date has been promising enough to justify human trials. You're just going to have to wait a month or two and see. But you have more hope than anyone else has ever had.

----------


## PinotQ

In projecting the potential stock price of Replicel by calculating how much revenue they will produce, the full NBT report referred to last week says that:

"Revenue is generated in two streams:
1. Assumed annual license fee of $20,000 to each RepliCel licensed clinician performing the procedure.
2. Per-patient fee of $15,000 for the replication of each patients cells."

This doesn't take into account that the doctor performing the procedure would also charge a fee.  It's worth noting that the report also says that:


"It is estimated that the number of licensed practitioners performing the procedure will double each year beginning with six in the first year. By the year 2018, it is estimated that there will be 48 practitioners performing the procedure equating to over $580 million in patient fees alone and approximately $1 million per year in licensing fees."

If they license practitioners at this pace, there could be quite a waiting line.

----------


## Kirby_

> You're basically going to read about 4000 posts from pessimistic people saying it wont work, and another 4000 from optimistic people who say it's the cure.


 That's it exactly, the truth is in the middle between absolute cynicism (or despair) and completely blind faith.

Fact is, some of these treatments won't enter the market. Some will, but may be prohibitively expensive in the short term. These are treatments rather than outright cures (at this stage). But... Some at least will emerge and it'll be only a matter of time before most of us can afford to shell out for them.  Besides, _any_ treatments we eventually get on the market that are more effective than fin, min and keto should be considered a blessing.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> In projecting the potential stock price of Replicel by calculating how much revenue they will produce, the full NBT report referred to last week says that:
> 
> "Revenue is generated in two streams:
> 1. Assumed annual license fee of $20,000 to each RepliCel licensed clinician performing the procedure.
> 2. Per-patient fee of $15,000 for the replication of each patient’s cells."
> 
> This doesn't take into account that the doctor performing the procedure would also charge a fee.  It's worth noting that the report also says that:
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty much sounds like the IAHRS will be getting it first if it works. At least that's who I'd like to see using it.

----------


## sausage

No-one can say it is the cure, there is no solid proof that this works, they are still trialling it.

We can only hope its the cure but I personally don't want to get my hopes up to end up very disappointed.

Its hard when ideally there are those of us who need a cure Now as time isn't on our sides.

There will always be some amazing cure being created for as long as one finally does come about. So all us baldies are constantly living on hope of some cure eventually working, then 2 years passes and nothing, and the next generation of youngsters come through and the same thing happens to them.

----------


## clandestine

Ah, depressing indeed, sausage. Maybe this time we'll all get lucky, must remain optimistic. Hope drives the soul.

----------


## clandestine

> In projecting the potential stock price of Replicel by calculating how much revenue they will produce, the full NBT report referred to last week says that:
> 
> "Revenue is generated in two streams:
> 1. Assumed annual license fee of $20,000 to each RepliCel licensed clinician performing the procedure.
> 2. Per-patient fee of $15,000 for the replication of each patients cells."
> 
> This doesn't take into account that the doctor performing the procedure would also charge a fee.  It's worth noting that the report also says that:
> 
> 
> ...


 Aside from there being quite a potential waiting line, there is also the fact that most of us younger members don't necessarily have $15,000 lying around.

----------


## sausage

I have a question to those waiting in anticipation for a Replicel cure...

Is there a reason you are more interested in Replicel than Hair Transplantation?

Hair Transplants may be a different hair loss treatment to what Replicel could potentially do but what are the reasons you have chosen to ignore getting a Hair Transplant and instead look to the future with Replicel?

Are Hair Transplants too expensive for you and your hoping that Replicel will be a cheaper 'cure' ?

Do you not like the idea of having a hair transplant because of pain or scaring?

Do you feel Hair Transplants are not a good enough 'treatment' ?

Do you strongly believe that Replicel will be a lot more effective than Hair Transplants?

Or are you interested in Hair Transplantation but are happy to wait 2+ years for other alternatives like Replicel?

----------


## Kirby_

> Aside from there being quite a potential waiting line, there is also the fact that most of us younger members don't necessarily have $15,000 lying around.


 I know the feeling.

On the other hand... I know that I for one would feel a heck of a lot better if there was something out there that could treat me far better than existing meds or procedures, even if I couldn't afford it _yet_.

----------


## Kirby_

> Or are you interested in Hair Transplantation but are happy to wait 2+ years for other alternatives like Replicel?


 Speaking only personally, I'm open to the idea of getting a HT in the future, but if I was to have one, it'd be at least 18 months to two years away anyway. If by then Repicel and/or one of the other upcoming treatments looked promising, I'd change my plans, even if I had to keep waiting.

Remember though, Replicel is not the only possible future treatment. This is like entering several raffles at once, rather than putting all your chips on one spin of the roulette wheel.  :Wink:

----------


## clandestine

Hair transplants require continued use of finasteride in order to ensure hair loss won't continue to progress, jeopardizing those hair follicles which were not transplanted (non DHT-reistant), but still subject to fall out.

----------


## Kirby_

> Hair transplants require continued use of finasteride in order to ensure hair loss won't continue to progress, jeopardizing those hair follicles which were not transplanted (non DHT-reistant), but still subject to fall out.


 Exactly. That is the major negative of HTs.

If a HT was available to tide me over for future treatments... Personally I'd have no problem with that. But it's the uncertainty which is the killer, here. If we could know for certain that at least one of these treatments would be available by the end of the decade, we'd all rest easier in our minds. Treading water is more frightening if you don't know whether a lifeboat will ever show up...

----------


## sausage

I have enough money for future treatments if I was to get a HT.

I also have slow hairloss which helps. 

It would be annoying taking a pill everyday but if it works then I guess its worth it.

----------


## Sogeking

> I have a question to those waiting in anticipation for a Replicel cure...
> 
> Is there a reason you are more interested in Replicel than Hair Transplantation?
> 
> Hair Transplants may be a different hair loss treatment to what Replicel could potentially do but what are the reasons you have chosen to ignore getting a Hair Transplant and instead look to the future with Replicel?
> 
> Are Hair Transplants too expensive for you and your hoping that Replicel will be a cheaper 'cure' ?
> 
> Do you not like the idea of having a hair transplant because of pain or scaring?
> ...


 Multiple reasons.
1. FUE and especially FUT leave you with a scar. Scars are not a fun thing to have, one could say if HT was successful one could cover up the scars with hair. But it is not so simple. I'll get back to that later.

2. Donor region which offers DHT resistant hiar has limited grafts for transplantation. Most male AGA sufferers tend to end up with NW7 in the long haul(it could take few years to few decades depending on a person). An average guy doesn't have enough donor hair to get from NW7 to NW1. Basically you have to do a comover + topikk(nanofibre), however it goes. And hair which is transplanted can't get you back your previous density.

3. As others already said you have to use finasteride to stop further hair loss in case you are not NW7. I won't be taking finasteride. My choice.
And rogaine is just too much of a hassle for me, especially with seborrhea creeping up  :Frown: .

Now to get back to first one. The scars remain, and by doing HTs your donor region is more scarce, so those scars can potentially be more visible.

Now I am not saying HTs are not good. I am saying we could do better. If they make Aderans, Replicel or Histogen available. Those will be interim treatments, one step behind hair multiplication.

However if you combine Replicel, Histogen or Aderans with HTs, the second and third point are negligible.

You are only left with scars, and they are still working on reducing them.
Also good HT doctors leave small scars. Not really visible.

----------


## sausage

With FUE I would not have thought that the small scars would be an issue seeing as your hair will be covering your scalp, even if you had a grade 2 or 3 buzzed look, a grade 1 would possibly show scars.

So I don't think scaring with FUE is an issue if you go to the right surgeon.

I would not go near strip as that is total butchery to me.


If I had a Hair transplant and in the future I ran out of donor hair by that time the cures you listed may well be available and can fill that void, also hair cloning may be around. If not then I can just buzz it short if needs be.

I'd love to just be able to have an injection in my head and a short while later have a full head of hair but that seems too good to be true but who knows.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

There are so many negatives with regards to an HT, and why I would do the Replicel or Histogen treatments, but would never get an HT.  First off, an HT doesn't even generate any new hair growth, all it does is move hair from one part of the head to the other.  Second, a hair transplant won't even come close to giving you the original hair density that you had before you started to lose your hair.  A hair transplant is very limited.  Third, a hair transplant creates permanent head scarring that lasts a lifetime, including a smiley-faced ear to ear scar.  I don't care if this scar is supposed to be covered up by hair, a head scar is still a head scar, any way you cut it.  Fourth, you'll need to be on Propecia for life to ensure that the hair around the transplanted hair doesn't fall out.  And since I (along with many others) have already experienced side effects with Propecia, I'm not about to make a lifelong commitment to that shit.  Hair transplants are expensive but that's not even an issue for me.  If there was some method out there that would grow new hair and even give you somewhat close to full and original hair density; man I would pay $20,000 in a second for something like that.  It pisses me off so much that we don't have any better options for hair loss today!

----------


## gmonasco

> A hair transplant creates permanent head scarring that lasts a lifetime, including a smiley-faced ear to ear scar. You'll need to be on Propecia for life to ensure that the hair around the transplanted hair doesn't fall out.


 While those factors may apply now, they won't necessarily hold true for the lifetime of someone who obtains a HT today.  Future medical developments may include methods of rendering such scars non-visible and of preserving hair from loss to DHT without the use of Propecia.

----------


## Maradona

Depressed by hair loss is right, HT is a joke....so you could be a norwood 3 now hair transplant could get you to a norwood 2 and without propecia you would be a deformed norwood 4 or something.

Btw, does anybody have info about ADERANs I been researching a little bit and my opinions came from other people's post...is it possible that their release date could be sooner than replicel ?

when does their phase 2 trials end? when can we have results?

I've checked their page and they dont seem to put a definite date like replicel which is in march.

----------


## born

> Depressed by hair loss is right, HT is a joke....so you could be a norwood 3 now hair transplant could get you to a norwood 2 and without propecia you would be a deformed norwood 4 or something.
> 
> Btw, does anybody have info about ADERANs I been researching a little bit and my opinions came from other people's post...is it possible that their release date could be sooner than replicel ?
> 
> when does their phase 2 trials end? when can we have results?
> 
> I've checked their page and they dont seem to put a definite date like replicel which is in march.


 There was a guy name bald halftruth from hair site saying ....

Hi Shooter. As I reported earlier... I was moved to the New Hyde Park, Long Island location (only 3 miles from where I live). I experienced pretty good regrowth to the two "almost" bald areas ARI worked on. "Pretty good" meaning cosmetically significant, but not the density I have on the "healthy" sides of my head. I'd say I've tripled the amount of hairs in those two small patches (approx. 2.5 square cm) ARI tested on. Where there were about 9-10 hairs in one of the patches, there are about 26-30 now. Significant increase, but not the density of 70-75 hairs per similar area on the sides of my head. But I'm due for another round of injections. They say theoretically, it should improve the results. We'll see. The reason for the long delay in the second round of injections is because they wanted to see if the new hairs have proper growth cycles.

Aderans method seams to work.The guy is indeed participant of aderans clinical trials.

----------


## clandestine

Don't be so sure though, always the possibility he could be trolling.

----------


## Reece

Can someone please clarify the difference between replicel and aderans? Replicel uses the dcs and aderans uses.....? If they are using the papilla are the mouse ear pics from replicel an indication. Either seems very promising.

----------


## born

> Don't be so sure though, always the possibility he could be trolling.


 nah he was questioned many times and proved he was in touch with aderans.It took him a year to see results.His real name was given too.

----------


## ccmethinning

> nah he was questioned many times and proved he was in touch with aderans.It took him a year to see results.His real name was given too.


 I don't believe anybody on the internet. But if it is true, that is god damn spectacular news.

----------


## born

> I don't believe anybody on the internet. But if it is true, that is god damn spectacular news.


 i'll find the thread and post it.They've also made a thread telling that he was propably trolling.He was also posting before he got accepted into the clinical trials.And let me tell you this, aderans wouldn't expand their clinical trials or invest money if they haven't seen something like propecia or rogaine.

----------


## Maradona

Guys I just heard from the bald truth show that some guy in wall street heard that replicel has produced 20-30% increase in hair so far...How good is this?
And that you should buy stocks NOW before they announce the results on March.

Personally, I'm afraid it might be the highest efficiency since they used a really high dose.

Hopefully the higher the dose the higher the increase in hair...unless for some reason no matter how high the dose 30% is the limit :S...

----------


## ccmethinning

> Guys I just heard from the bald truth show that some guy in wall street heard that replicel has produced 20-30% increase in hair so far...How good is this?
> And that you should buy stocks NOW before they announce the results on March.
> 
> Personally, I'm afraid it might be the highest efficiency since they used a really high dose.
> 
> Hopefully the higher the dose the higher the increase in hair...unless for some reason no matter how high the dose 30% is the limit :S...


 I wouldn't believe it to be honest. A sparsely traded stock like Replicel could move a lot with the slightest action, so it could just be somebody trying to pump up the stock to get out, or somebody just trolling. I wouldn't put any money on a rumor like that. But I do think Replicel is worth a $1000-$2000 gamble at this point. If it works, you've just probably paid for most of the treatment, if it doesn't, you're out 1 grand. Even if the results are just moderately good, I see it being an easy 10 bagger.

----------


## krewel

It's just a story, don't buy it... People who suffer tend to believe everything and some people think that's funny.

And by the way, 30% would be totally fine..




> And that you should buy stocks NOW before they announce the results on March.


 I'm not sure about this, but I think that would be illegal.  :Wink:

----------


## BoSox

Am I the only one not impressed by 30%? I don't want to wait another 3 or so years and spend 15000 on an "ok" hairloss treatment.

----------


## clandestine

> Am I the only one not impressed by 30%? I don't want to wait another 3 or so years and spend 15000 on an "ok" hairloss treatment.


 Beggars can't be choosers.

----------


## tonypizza

Anyone know how many injection the participants in this trial have received so far?

If a single injection gives _anything_ really, it's good news, because this type of treatment would be compoundable.

What they'd do is find out how much would kill you, then scale it back a notch.  We call that "therapeutic dose"  :Cool:

----------


## sausage

You would look like a right idiot with only 20-30% of your hair sprouting out the top of your head.

You need at least 75% of a typical head of hair and even then that is going to look a bit thin.

----------


## 67mph

I need a Dummies Guide to HairCount.

So, say you have lost 30% of your hair and go in for the Replicel treatment then great but say you lose more hair you can't go into Replicel and say hi guys, i'd like a 7% top-up today thanking you, right?

There's a lot of numbers, percentages and predictions going round let alone the questions in regards to the when's, where's, how's and who's, we mus remember to hold tight andwait until March and that's if they get the results out then or not.

Me myself, i've a small hope for this, i just got a feeling!

Good luck chaps and chapesses,
57mph

----------


## krewel

> You would look like a right idiot with only 20-30&#37; of your hair sprouting out the top of your head.
> 
> You need at least 75% of a typical head of hair and even then that is going to look a bit thin.


 First of all, you are understanding this percentage thing in a totally wrong way. It's not x % of ALL your hairs. It's x additional % of the hairs on the area they are taking pictures of.

Secondly let's say this whole wall street fake thing is true. 30% in Phase I would be pretty good. Frist of all because it's only Phase I. The fact that they are using the highest dosage does not mean that 30% is the maximum they can get out of it. In Phase II they will test different injections and dilutions etc to see how they can get the best result.
Even if it would stay at 30%, you'd just need multiple procedures.

So let me make this clear: In this case, 30% would not mean u cannot get back a full head of hair.
Secondly: This whole wall street story is fake!

----------


## sausage

What does it mean by 20-30%?

20-30% of what?

of what you have lost?

or the equivilent 20-30% of a totally bald head?

and do you get

20-30% growth with each injection, that you could build it up with each injection?

----------


## krewel

Alright I'll explain it again, no problem  :Smile:  :

In these phases they are using Trichoscans. They are taking a high resolution picture of a very small area on your scalp. To make it understandable let's say 1cm&#178;. After they took that picture, a computer is analyzing how many hairs you have on that area and how thick these are. The computer says you have 100 hairs(wow that would be nice) on that 1cm&#178; .

Now you'll get the injection and some weeks or months later they'll take another picture and the computer says 130 hairs on that area, which means 30&#37; regrwoth. It's that simple.  :Smile: 

Nobody knows how far you can push this treatmeant and how many injections you can use until Phase II is finished.

----------


## sausage

My maths is not great but surely it would be better to test it on a totally bald area.

As theres hair already there, that hair obviously cant grow as it is already there. Whereas if you had a totally bald testing area you may see more growth because there is more scalp for new hair to grow. Hope that makes sense.

Surely they have done tests on totally bald areas?

I do not believe that the more existing hairs you have in say a cm2 of scalp the more hair will regrow with treatment. Is that really what they are claiming?

----------


## krewel

> My maths is not great but surely it would be better to test it on a totally bald area.
> 
> As theres hair already there, that hair obviously cant grow as it is already there. Whereas if you had a totally bald testing area you may see more growth because there is more scalp for new hair to grow. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Surely they have done tests on totally bald areas?
> 
> I do not believe that the more existing hairs you have in say a cm2 of scalp the more hair will regrow with treatment. Is that really what they are claiming?


 Sausage, of course they are also testing completely bald people. Nobody knows anything about the tests yet. And this was just an example, of course the amount of regrowth does not increase linearly with multiple injections.
Please stop thinking about &#37; for now, we don't even know if Replicel works at all!!

And now I want to quote Prof.Dr.Hoffmann of Replicel:

_"Hoffmann: Phase I trials are about safety, so a successful trial is, of course, about safety. Most people on the outside are not interested in safety; they’re interested in hair growth. For the regulators, the first thing we must prove is that it’s safe. A successful trial will prove that it’s completely safe, with no adverse effects like ganuloma or tumor formations. A very successful trial would mean we see more hair growth at the levels we would expect to see in a patient treated with Rogaine&#174;. So, a range of 10 percent to 15 percent more hairs per centimeter square is what we would define as very successful. If we see even more hairs than what is expected from finasteride (Propecia&#174 treatments, then we’d be very, very happy. So first of all, it’s a safety treatment. But secondary, we are also looking for hair density and more parameters linked to efficacy."_

----------


## sausage

I am a bit dumb with maths as I said but by what you said...

If you tested on a 1cm2 area with 100 hairs in and you would get about 130 hairs after an injection = 30% increase.

therefore

If you had 200 hairs in that area you would see a 30% increase = 260 hairs, which is 30 hairs more than if you had 100 hairs originally in that area.

therefore

If you had 0 hairs in a 1cm2 area and saw a 30% increase of 0 = 0 new hairs.

----------


## krewel

I said "And this was just an example, of course the amount of regrowth does not increase linearly with multiple injections."

Just check this out:
http://www.histogen.com/aboutus/news_events.htm#25

----------


## NeedHairASAP

this thread is annoying. Too many people throwing out too many assumptions/guess/bullshit.

Too little actual evidence


just a bunch of guys sitting around making completely uneducated guesses




only a few people ,such as krewel, are not jumping to conclusions.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Am I the only one not impressed by 30%? I don't want to wait another 3 or so years and spend 15000 on an "ok" hairloss treatment.


 Bosox, 30% regrowth and not another hair lost in 5 years time would do the trick perfectly for you.

Even if a norwood 6 (let's say 240cm2 of scalp to cover) got 30% regrowth that would be, based on native density of 90FU/cm2, 27FU/cm2. Of course that's not going to do it but assuming a worst case scenario that the treatment gets only 30% density on bald scalp and is not compoundale you could still get about 5500 FUE and boost overall density to 50FU/cm2 all over.

However many people will still have some hair left all over their head by the time the treatment comes out. Some may begin to lose in the crown first whereas others will lose in the front first. If they even have 15 FU/cm2 average all over a norwood 6 area and the limit of the treatment is 30% regrowth then you're actually in a great position by combining treatments. 15FU/cm2 + 27FU/cm2 treatment + 23 FU/cm2 FUE (5500) would give you 65 FU/cm2.

If Replicel's treatment is compoundable even better.

----------


## Kirby_

> Bosox, 30% regrowth and not another hair lost in 5 years time would do the trick perfectly for you.


 And, crucially, that would be a enormous deal better than all existing treatments.

None of these future treatments are going to be miracle cures, alas. But _anything_ that we get on the market that is better than the existing Big 3 and HTs should be welcomed with open arms.

----------


## Morbo

> And, crucially, that would be a enormous deal better than all existing treatments.
> 
> None of these future treatments are going to be miracle cures, alas. But _anything_ that we get on the market that is better than the existing Big 3 and HTs should be welcomed with open arms.


 ²

Exactly.

----------


## Kirby_

MPB _will_ be completely cured one day. Human ingenuity and the profit motive make that inevitable. However, that might (unfortunately) be possible in the next few decades. The improved treatments will be the 'bridge' towards that goal. If there's one thing we should all expect from life, it's progress.

----------


## 2020

> MPB _will_ be completely cured one day. Human ingenuity and the profit motive make that inevitable. However, that might (unfortunately) be possible in the next few decades. The improved treatments will be the 'bridge' towards that goal. If there's one thing we should all expect from life, it's progress.


 we're not waiting for a cure... better treatments will be just as good

----------


## sausage

Tell the Replicel people that I will happily take a huge dose of this stuff to see if it will actually fulfill decent thick results, it will save everyones time waiting and waiting, If it kills me who cares.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> And, crucially, that would be a enormous deal better than all existing treatments.
> 
> None of these future treatments are going to be miracle cures, alas. But _anything_ that we get on the market that is better than the existing Big 3 and HTs should be welcomed with open arms.


 I respectfully disagree.  Replicel has the potential to regrow a full head of hair and Histogen has the potential to at least give us enough of a head of hair that hair loss really wouldn't even be noticeable anymore.

----------


## sausage

> I respectfully disagree.  Replicel has the potential to regrow a full head of hair and Histogen has the potential to at least give us enough of a head of hair that hair loss really wouldn't even be noticeable anymore.


 Let us all pray!!!!

I can't believe one injection of some fluid is going to cost £15,000 if it does work.

Watching MOTD here in England and Fergie and Wenger have thick full head of hair and they are on the verge of death. Here I am...I started balding at age 16 and have no hair, makes me sick!!!

----------


## Sogeking

> MPB _will_ be completely cured one day. Human ingenuity and the profit motive make that inevitable. However, that might (unfortunately) be possible in the next few decades. The improved treatments will be the 'bridge' towards that goal. If there's one thing we should all expect from life, it's progress.


 Agreed. These are all interim treatments. The real cure in a form of a pill or a topical which will somehow deactivate genes responsible for DHT sensitive hair, or make the hair follicels themselves DHT resistant is decades away.

The real highly effective tratment would be hair multiplication, something that Dr. Ronald Lauster is working on. However in a best case scenario this is 10-15 years away.

If Replicel treatment is compoundable with diminshing results it would still be possible to get back a fair amount of hair.
For us 20-30&#37; regrowth is a moderate success and better than anything on the market currently.

However I am spouting speculation, hypothetical conjecture and my own hope. Which means squat.

I joined this forum last winter we had this same kind of exuburence and enthusiasm with results from Phase I trials of Histogen. A year later nothing has changed on that front.


What I am saying is even after phase I results we will still be in the dark. I am actually waiting for Replicel to finish Phase II trials. And then I can let my hope take over. 

And if someone enters Phase II trials sooner, good for us. 
I know it is tough guys, I am going NW2 and is an uneasy feeling, and I am betting on all of this. Currently it is a real long shot. But I am positive it will pay off  :Smile: .

----------


## 2020

not sure why everyone is talking about 20-30% regrowth.... that's only after ONE injection. What stops you from getting multiple injections? I doubt replicel results are limited

----------


## Follicle Death Row

My last comment on this until we get phase 1 results. My realistic hopes: Around 30% regrowth, compoundable (won't know until well into phase 2 I guess), permanent (i.e. you won't need periodic injections to keep that 30%), out by say 2016 and no more than $10,000 for 1 round.

If the price is high and the effects are transient I'm going to throw in the towel but let's stay positive. Let's hope for good results.

----------


## sausage

Hair Transplant it is then.

If Replicel works in 4-5 years time then I will throw that in the mix, but I can't be bald for another 4-5 years personally.

Good luck to the rest of you.

----------


## clandestine

> What stops you from getting multiple injections? I doubt replicel results are limited


 Around $15,000?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I don't believe that Replicel and Histogen are necessarily developing "interim" treatments at all.  Especially Replicel, whose goal would be to get back a full head of hair by creating new follicles and reviving damaged ones.  Their 20-30% regrowth goal is just an initial benchmark to prove that it would be more effective than the crap that's out there today.  According to their mission statement on their website, Replicel is looking to achieve much more than 20-30% regrowth.  If Replicel proves to be effective, then the deactivation of genes that cause baldness would be a total non-issue, since the new hair that would be created would be from cells that were resistant to DHT (from the lower back of the head) in the first place.  
Roland Lauster's hair multiplication program is not at all 10-15 years away in the best case scenario.  Lauster himself even said in 2010 that his hair multiplication program was 5 years away.  I believe that Lauster even said he could clone hair right now, but it was just thin vellous hair.
Also, I believe that Replicel's, Histogen's, and Aderans's methods would be much more effective than hair multiplication, assuming that they work.  Even if hair could be cloned, it would still require multiple surgeries to implant enough hair to create a full head of hair.  This would be very labor-intensive to surgically implant enough cloned hair to create a full head of hair.  It would be much easier and less labor-intensive to do what Replicel, Histogen, and Aderans are doing by either inject cells to induce cellular hair regrowth or to inject chemicals that have been known to stimulate hair regrowth.  
Anyway, here's to being optimistic to having a hair loss cure/effective treatment/something that puts a significant amount of hair back on our heads as soon as possible.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Is this stuff still 5 years away?

----------


## WashedOut

> Hair Transplant it is then.
> 
> If Replicel works in 4-5 years time then I will throw that in the mix, but I can't be bald for another 4-5 years personally.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you.


 Whether it works or not it was always going to be about 5 years away according to the CEO. Most of these treatments won't come for another 3 years at least due to the FDA and other factors. Best case scenario Aderans would be out in 2014.

----------


## Maradona

> Whether it works or not it was always going to be about 5 years away according to the CEO. Most of these treatments won't come for another 3 years at least due to the FDA and other factors. Best case scenario Aderans would be out in 2014.


 CEO said 2015 if everything goes well. They don't have a plan B or C like Aderans, so theyre going all out on phase 1. :Smile: 

If it shows the same results as rats or at least a little less (as well as it should since we are not implanting rat cells in our scalp  :Big Grin: ), then by 2015 we will have the cure for baldness and a complete change in society forever, we are dealing with the discovery of the universe as joe in baldtruth said  :Big Grin: .

Now there might be downsides, since you might have to inject really high doses of these treatments (your own cells) and there isn't a side effect in the literature of treatments like these....we might have a real ****ed up side effect who knows. :Confused: 

I will keep posting IF I find more info about replicel, if not then we'll see each other in march  :Embarrassment: 

Here's a pdf document with all the info about replicel.

https://rapidshare.com/files/2430478..._REPORT_2_.pdf


I really believe this is our only chance to get a full head of hair within our lifetimes, some may disagree But I don't believe in aderans or histogen, maybe aderans but prob won't be as effective from my research.

Good luck guys, cross fingers, hopefully everything goes smooth in March even 20-30% would be good. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kampung101

> Agreed. These are all interim treatments. The real cure in a form of a pill or a topical which will somehow deactivate genes responsible for DHT sensitive hair, or make the hair follicels themselves DHT resistant is decades away.


 Not necessarily. In both Aderans and Replicel, they are taking dht resistant cells from the back of the head. Theoretically, these dht resistant cells not only create new hair follicles that are dht resistant but the implanted dht resistant cells will migrate to existing hairs on the head sensitive to dht and in turn make them resistant. If either of these treatments prove successful and can do the above mentioned things, why would you need a new treatment that deactivates the genes when the hairs are now resistant to dht?

----------


## Kampung101

I think some baldtruth members that are quite knowledgeable on this (like Krewel or Pate) need to create some type of thread that provides in a list format the available info on Replicel and explanation of what the process is theoretically trying to achieve. Because there is still a lot of confusion on here about numbers like 20-30%, the reasons for why they are using a high amount of cells in phase 1 etc.

If the confusion still stands, the excessive amount of optimism or cynicism that people complain about is just going to continue, along with misinformation.

----------


## 2020

> Around $15,000?


 that's not the point... I tried to explain that with MULTIPLE injections, hair growth will be compoundable. There will be no limit.

----------


## BoSox

Will they know if this will be compoundable from their first data, or will this come later in the trails? I hope it is, because % would not be an issue (:

----------


## WashedOut

> Will they know if this will be compoundable from their first data, or will this come later in the trails? I hope it is, because &#37; would not be an issue (:


 I hope they answer that too. I can't understand why it wouldn't be compoundable but who knows how these things work out. Even 30% is pretty good, still better than dealing with surgery and you could use a thickener to make it look more like 60%+. Also, once it becomes a proven technology it will advance so it could reach much higher percentages with time.

----------


## alex123

The stock price of this company continues to plummet, against the trend of the market which has been upwards. It seems likely that some insiders are selling off their shares.

----------


## Have Hope3

> The stock price of this company continues to plummet, against the trend of the market which has been upwards. It seems likely that some insiders are selling off their shares.


 Alex, this stock drop does seem to be a bit troubling.  I hope it is just some day trading going on but the volume of trades per day seems to be way up. The stock did end the day on a upswing!  Cmon RepliCel pull through for us!

----------


## ccmethinning

I'm not sure if the rule applies to small, OTC companies like Replicel, but don't insiders have to file before they sell their shares?

----------


## Maradona

Guys the stock plummeting is kinda worrisome and the leak info is probably fake. I've talked to one representative of replicel , he said there's no way information has been leaked, since its a double placebo bla bla bla something along the lines.

Keep hope alive guys, just come back in march, this company could be the next microsoft !

Unless they didn't use the correct injection procedure.....there's nothing to worry about...yet.

and About Aderans....they had a bunch of trials....they still were going to finish phase 2 next year...that was no news. But I don't think their procedure is as good as replicel at least in theory, they're now doing trial and error...hopefully replicel doesn't have to go through that or we are !@*#ed.

----------


## PinotQ

Several of us posted on this about a week ago and the stock price has indeed continued to fall.  It is now at about a 12 month low.  I have been accumulating shares over the last year so I have followed this closely.  It is discomforting to see the stock price falling this close to the release of the trial results as I would have expected it to be trending in a positive direction.  However it is very difficult to definitively read anything into this.  There are about 44 million shares outstanding with about 24 million of those shares that have been granted to upper management locked in a trust (they begin to be released quarterly after Q1 2012).  That leaves about 20 million shares currently available for trading.  So unless upper management has purchased shares on the market, they would not likely be selling.  On January 6th 2012, the stock closed at $2.40. It closed at $1.80 yesterday representing a 25&#37; drop in less than a month.  The average number of shares traded using a moving 10 day average is currently just over 9,000 shares traded per day.  It was much less than this prior to January 6th.  This represents about .04% of the stock trading per day.  If you multiply this amount by the number of days the stock has been trading since it began to drop on Jan. 6th, only 180,000 shares or .75% of the 24 million shares available to be traded, have changed hands during this downward swing.  So relatively speaking, this is insignificant. At the same time, the types of "insiders" that could potentially be trading in the stock is also probably insignificant.  For example, the trial participants, employees associated with conducting the trial, etc.  While the trial is double blinded, the company conducting the trial has already reported to Replicel that there have been no adverse events.  It could easily have also reported to Replicel that they see no visible evidence of any difference in regrowth between the 2 test sites on each of the subjects scalps.  So it's anybody's guess as to why the stock is dropping.  If there is insider trading, I do not believe that it is by upper management or those in control of the company.  They seem to be very well run, professional and organized.  So if there is insider trading it would have to be those on the periphery.

----------


## PinotQ

Correction,  The above post should read: " is currently just over 9,000 shares traded per day. It was much less than this prior to January 6th. This represents about .05&#37; of the stock trading per day."

and

" ....only 180,000 shares or .9% of the 20 million shares available to be traded...."

----------


## born

> Correction,  The above post should read: " is currently just over 9,000 shares traded per day. It was much less than this prior to January 6th. This represents about .05% of the stock trading per day."
> 
> and
> 
> " ....only 180,000 shares or .9% of the 20 million shares available to be traded...."


 so ? is this bad ?

----------


## MackJames

> Guys the stock plummeting is kinda worrisome and the leak info is probably fake. I've talked to one representative of replicel , he said there's no way information has been leaked, since its a double placebo bla bla bla something along the lines.
> 
> Keep hope alive guys, just come back in march, this company could be the next microsoft !
> 
> Unless they didn't use the correct injection procedure.....there's nothing to worry about...yet.
> 
> and About Aderans....they had a bunch of trials....they still were going to finish phase 2 next year...that was no news. But I don't think their procedure is as good as replicel at least in theory, they're now doing trial and error...hopefully replicel doesn't have to go through that or we are !@*#ed.


 
This technology is literally untested and Replicel, in its current incarnation, a relatively new company.  Some investors might consider the market for a product like this to be limited, which is in my opinion extremely short sighted on their part. Many investors might be hesitant to gamble on this stock until some kind of results are published, which is another major mistake.   

As an investor myself, these kind of companies can be pretty attractive, but are admittedly a serious risk.  Investing in a company while they are small and haven't attracted much mainstream attention could lead to big returns if the product works.  If you are going to buy, I would recommend doing so before the results of phase I of the clinical trials are released, but be prepared to lose your money if the results are a bust.  Investing is a risk but taking risk is what makes the millionaires. Rule of thumb, never invest more than you are willing to risk, and be prepared to lose money.

----------


## PinotQ

Great advice MackJames!  That is exactly my strategy.  I am fully prepared to lose it all and, if so, it won't hurt too much.  But I think you could search for a long time before you find something with an upside like this.  Given the emotion attached to this issue and the fact that by most accounts less than 2-10&#37; seek treatment for lack of something that really works, and throw in the female market and you have an incredible upside.

Born,  My point here is that 99% of the shares have not been sold over this downturn so that is a plus indicator if you are rooting for Replicel.

----------


## alex123

The reason the plummet in the stock price (from 2.4 to 1.87) looks like bad news  for this company, in my opinion, is that it occurred in two days and was accompanied by a previously unseen increase in the volume of trading;  the reduction to the low point of 1.90 has lasted almost three weeks now; and it is against the trend of the market. 

If you look at the history of the stock, the movements in the price have all tracked the trends of the market. Whereas this plummet has moved in contradiction to the market. There has to be some internal reason behind it.

----------


## alex123

Here it is (blue line) compared to the market indices.

----------


## Morbo

Serious question: was Replicel actually able to grow hair?

Since I joined this forum there was a lot of hype around Replicel, while on contrary to Histogen (as far as I know), they have never released any pictures or facts that showed any hair-growth.

I listenend to the interview on this site with the CEO of Replicel and every factual question about actual hair-growth Kobren asked was dodged.
When he asked about the results so far the CEO answered he "didn't know about the progress since it was a very closed research" and when Kobren asked about the hoped result for Phase 2, he replied "Phase 2 will be a failure if we won't manage to grow hair".

So a serious question: Have they been able to grow any hair - no matter how small - on an actual human head, or is the only thing we know that it passed health phase 1 and it's sure not to give us cancer or turn us into some freak-like mutant?  :Confused:

----------


## krewel

> So a serious question: Have they been able to grow any hair - no matter how small - on an actual human head, or is the only thing we know that it passed health phase 1 and it's sure not to give us cancer or turn us into some freak-like mutant?


 It's all answered here:
http://www.replicel.com/equities-int...rolf-hoffmann/

----------


## S.W

I am a little disappointed to know their definition of "very good" is just more than 10% ~ 15%.




> It's all answered here:
> http://www.replicel.com/equities-int...rolf-hoffmann/

----------


## krewel

> I am a little disappointed to know their definition of "very good" is just more than 10% ~ 15%.


 That's because there's a lot you don't know about clinical phases, their treatment etc.. We talked this through already...  :Smile:

----------


## Pate

The stock movements are something to keep an eye on but mean very little currently. A few thoughts:

1. As PinotQ said the volume is insignificant. 9000 shares a day on average for a roughly $2 stock price is less than $20k turnover which is negligible.

2. The stock is tightly held and trades with very low volumes. With stocks like that, even a small increase in volume can have a big effect because the buy and sell depths aren't very full. If someone holds a decent parcel of shares and wants to dump for whatever reason, they don't have enough buyers to get a good price for their shares. So the price can drop a lot.

3. High-risk stocks waiting on confidential information are also at risk of rumour and speculation. Someone might dump their shares for one reason, other investors think "this guy must know something!" and follow suit. 

So taking those three things together we can't draw any conclusions about this.

----------


## Maradona

> I am a little disappointed to know their definition of "very good" is just more than 10% ~ 15%.


 I used to think like you too...now I realize that any increase % is good with replicel. After long and careful research in these type of treatments, I realize that it doesn't matter since you can reapply the injection. So, any increase is good but of course the higher the better which would mean less injections less research to improve efficiency = less time.

Imo, it's just a matter of time till replicel cures baldness maybe 2 years or 10 years assuming no side effects. 

If on march we see a little increase in hair count, then we know for sure baldness will be wiped out off the face of the earth within our lifetimes.

If we see crazy growth on March/april, then we will all have a full head of hair flowing through the wind by 2015 outside of US, assuming you have the money of course.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## born

i don't think 15% can cure baldness but it's good news if it works for everybody.

----------


## sausage

Sweet I'd love a 15% thick head of hair, a bit of dermatch and I'd be sorted.  :Big Grin:

----------


## krewel

Read Maradonas post  :Smile:

----------


## 2020

why are you onto the percentages again.... it's 15-30% PER injection.
If one injection grows some hair, then I assume the next injection will be just as effective.

----------


## sausage

> why are you onto the percentages again.... it's 15-30% PER injection.
> If one injection grows some hair, then I assume the next injection will be just as effective.


 If it's 15-30% per injection then after 200 injections you would have a full head of hair. So that can't be right.

----------


## 67mph

84 days til the possible Replicel announcment, the days are flying but then that's life!

57mph

----------


## born

> 84 days til the possible Replicel announcment, the days are flying but then that's life!
> 
> 57mph


 we need some update from histogen ! it looks so damn promising. I also hope replicel grow the same amount of hair as it did in the mouse ear.They have 10+ years of science put into this.Hope it works otherwise we are doomed for another decade.

----------


## Sogeking

Guys lets just see if it grows anything first. We'll talk percentages, compoundability and diminisihing results when they publish their trial results.

Go out, worry about something else, and try to enjoy yourselves for the next 2 months. Because so far you are riding on hope. And hope can be a fickle bi***.

----------


## sausage

If nothing happens soon, I will have to kill my cat, cut a head-shaped piece of fur out and superglue it to my head.

----------


## 2020

> If it's 15-30% per injection then after 200 injections you would have a full head of hair. So that can't be right.


 well why not... with that many injections, I'm sure many more hair follicles would "reactivate" and your head hair will start to fill in.
It would be silly to assume that a second injection has ZERO effect

----------


## gmonasco

> If one injection grows some hair, then I assume the next injection will be just as effective.


 Why would you assume that?  Do you think that if you take four aspirins instead of two, your headache will go away twice as fast?  Or that if you get two flu vaccinations instead of one, you'll be twice as unlikely to catch the flu?

----------


## 2020

> Why would you assume that?  Do you think that if you take four aspirins instead of two, your headache will go away twice as fast?


 uhm, actually yes.




> Or that if you get two flu vaccinations instead of one, you'll be twice as unlikely to catch the flu?


 dumb example.

watch this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCe5...layer_embedded

----------


## BoSox

> If nothing happens soon, I will have to kill my cat, cut a head-shaped piece of fur out and superglue it to my head.


 This pretty much had me rolling considering my cat was sitting next to me.

----------


## sausage

> well why not... with that many injections, I'm sure many more hair follicles would "reactivate" and your head hair will start to fill in.
> It would be silly to assume that a second injection has ZERO effect


 
Maybe.....

But if all the follicules are capable of reactivating, why in one specific area does only 15-30&#37; reactivate?

Do you think.....there were only enough chemicals to feed 15-30% of those follicules. The more dosage the more follicules that are 'fed'?

I am thinking that surely for that small a scalp area they injected that if that was the case then why is the hair growth evenly sparsely spread out. Surely the closest follicules to the injection would have sucked up this chemical.

----------


## 2020

> Maybe.....
> 
> But if all the follicules are capable of reactivating, why in one specific area does only 15-30% reactivate?
> 
> Do you think.....there were only enough chemicals to feed 15-30% of those follicules. The more dosage the more follicules that are 'fed'?


 exactly.
With more injections - more cells - higher chance of some more follicles to activate

----------


## sausage

> exactly.
> With more injections - more cells - higher chance of some more follicles to activate


 We can only hope. If I can get my hair back when I am 30 I guess that will do.

----------


## Maradona

> If it's 15-30&#37; per injection then after 200 injections you would have a full head of hair. So that can't be right.


 check out their website if you haven't.

1. Theyre pretty confident they will achieve growth but do not know how much but they do mention 20% will make their company the NEW STANDARD for Baldness treatments.

2. They never planned on giving you a couple of injections. They plan on cultivating your cells, replicate millions of them, giving them back to the clinic doing the procedure and you can have MANY injections ALL OVER YOUR SCALP, not just a few, A LOT.

I don't know if one injection is one litter of material lol...that could be bad but from their device it doesn't look like it.

I think they're science is perfect however we don't know the efficacy of the procedure yet. If you could target my DSC cells into where my follicles used to be/are I'd grow hair for sure...unless there is an undiscovered part of the follicle that cannot be extracted and the vehicle might screw it up too who knows.

What really is amazing is that they were able to grow hair on a mouse's foot.
So they basically might have done the procedure on a human before the trials just to see if the vehicle and the injection procedure was correct, i dont know.

Also remember they are kinda small company their procedure does not involve ANYTHING NEW, so you could say its CHEAP for them and good in terms of the FDA trying to stop it (conspiracy).  However, trials are COSTLY, they must have known FOR SURE that it works for them to even invest money and talk about PHASE II.

Let's just hope for the best because if they don't show the results in march...that doesn't mean their science is wrong...it means they could not target the cells in the scalp very well so that might take them some time to figure it out...and we might be 40 before we get our hair back.

I think I'm very optimistic...I feel like climbing up only to fall down harder than ever....lol..

But we are on the same side guys...don't put the young bald dudes down...they will have a full head of hair in the future. 

It's us oldies who should be worried

----------


## sausage

Does it grow back hair permanently, are the cells permanently rejuvinated? 

DHT will still exist how will these new hairs be protected form it?

----------


## greatjob!

RepliCel Provides Quarterly Update on First-In-Man Clinical Trials
9:03a ET January 30, 2012

 (Market Wire) RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. (the "Company" or "RepliCel") (OTCBB: REPCF) is pleased to report that the six-month post injection follow-up period of its TS001-2009 clinical trial is nearing completion. 

To date, 17 of 19 subjects have had their six-month follow-up visit, during which time subjects had their overall health evaluated. This included subjective and objective assessment of verum and placebo injected sites and digital images were taken of the scalp and injection areas. The digital images will be used to assess any treatment response and any post-injection changes in scalp health compared to baseline and between the two treatment areas. The remaining two patients are scheduled to complete their follow-up visits before the end of March. Four patients will complete 12-month follow-up visits in that same time frame. 

To date, no serious adverse events have been reported post injection in any of the 10 men and 9 women participating in the study. 

The TS001-2009 study team will be performing a thorough review of the collected study data throughout the months of March and April 2012. Once complete, the treatment groups will be revealed ('un-blinded') to the data analysis team and the data will be analyzed. RepliCel remains on schedule to release the initial review of efficacy results in April 2012. 

Subject efficacy at 6-months post injection is the first step in measuring a treatment response. All subjects will continue to participate in the post injection follow-up period of the study until August 2013 and a review of final safety and efficacy results will commence before the end of 2013. The continued follow-up period is a key component of the study to confirm treatment safety profile and response trends at 6, 12 and 24 months. 

The initial data from RepliCel's 6-month subject follow-up will be used in the Company's Investigational Medical Product Dossier (IMPD), which is presently being developed for a Phase IIb dose-ranging clinical trial of 100 patients that is expected to commence in fall 2012. The protocol will be submitted to the EMEA, FDA and Health Canada for review. A final decision on the location of the trial is pending. 

About RepliCel Life Sciences 

The Company has developed RepliCel(TM), a natural hair cell replication technology that has the potential to become the world's first, minimally invasive solution for androgenetic alopecia and general hair loss in men and women. RepliCel(TM) is based on autologous cell implantation technology that replicates a patient's hair cells from their own healthy hair follicles and, when reintroduced into areas of hair loss, the Company hopes to initiate natural hair regeneration. Patents for the technology have been issued by the European Union and Australia and are pending in other major international jurisdictions. The RepliCel(TM) procedure has been developed over the past nine years by the Company's recognized research scientists and medical experts - specialists in the fields of hair growth, hair biology and dermatology. Additional information on RepliCel is available at www.replicel.com. 

 Contacts:
RepliCel Life Sciences Inc.
Tammey George
Director of Communications
604-248-8696
tg@replicel.com
www.replicel.com



SOURCE: RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. 

 mailto:tg@replicel.com
http://www.replicel.com

----------


## Morbo

> To date, no serious adverse events have been reported post injection in any of the 10 men and 9 women participating in the study.


 It's safe, we already knew that from P1. But yet again, no information on whether or not it grows actual hair.

----------


## BoSox

April now? ffs, lol.

----------


## clandestine

> April now? ffs, lol.


 Should be used to setbacks by now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ted

"Four patients will complete 12-month follow-up visits in that same time frame"

This means that some patients have made it to 10-11 month already! Guess Replicel know how good their technology works by now.

----------


## born

rest assure that it works.The point is if it can make current hair dht resistant :P

----------


## Sogeking

> The initial data from RepliCel's 6-month subject follow-up will *be used in the Company's Investigational Medical Product Dossier (IMPD), which is presently being developed for a Phase IIb dose-ranging clinical trial of 100 patients that is expected to commence in fall 2012*. The protocol will be submitted to the EMEA, FDA and Health Canada for review. A final decision on the location of the trial is pending.


 Actually let me be positive now. The part that is bold is what has actually got me happy. They can release their trial data in March, April or August. What is important is that they are already prepping for Phase IIb trials. Which means regardless of the moment they release first trial results they are ready to proceed with phase IIb in fall 2012. Which means in general it doesn't affect their current timeline. However I am still careful and sceptical concerning first results in term of hair growth. 

April I am ready for you to come  :Smile: . And this time I am not dreaming about a girl named April  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Maradona

> Actually let me be positive now. The part that is bold is what has actually got me happy. They can release their trial data in March, April or August. What is important is that they are already prepping for Phase IIb trials. Which means regardless of the moment they release first trial results they are ready to proceed with phase IIb in fall 2012. Which means in general it doesn't affect their current timeline. However I am still careful and sceptical concerning first results in term of hair growth. 
> 
> April I am ready for you to come . And this time I am not dreaming about a girl named April .


 Yup, baldness is over and they know it  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------


## 2020

uhm if they already know the results, why aren't they releasing them to the public?

----------


## MackJames

> uhm if they already know the results, why aren't they releasing them to the public?


 Collating the data into concise form for dissemination, review and presentation.

----------


## sausage

Sorry for not being so knowledgable on this whole area of scientific study and the various companies involved in trying to find a treatment.

I remember hearing the British government had invested in a baldness cure and just did a google search on it.


They were proposed to have invested £1.9million in 2006. This was apparently invested in Intercyctex, so is this not the same company as Replicel? or are they trying out tests for a very similar injection type cure?

----------


## stillinHS1994

Intercytex is not replicel. In fact, from the internet search I did, it looks like intercytex sold their hair regeneration product to Aderans in 2010, so Intercytex has nothing to do with hair regeneration currently. Hope this helped sausage

----------


## greatjob!

> uhm if they already know the results, why aren't they releasing them to the public?


 They don't know the results. I'm sure the researchers overlooking the trial have a decent idea of the efficacy, but they cant be 100% sure. Replicel is a publicly traded company, and there is a fine line between forward looking statements and intentionally misleading investors. If they released a statement today stating the treatment was working their stock price would soar. If then in March/April they found the perceived growth to be some anomaly, they would be sued. And they would loose for intentionally misleading investors.

----------


## BoSox

This means we all don't have to waste our time and money on products like TRXSHIT.  If this is the real deal I can deal with thinning hair for a few more years and save up money during the process (:

----------


## eqvist

Abut money. I know that nobody knows how much it&#180;s going to cost. But has someone a good guess?

----------


## PinotQ

Replicel doesn't know the results yet b/c the study is double blinded meaning neither the subjects nor the "investigator" knows which section on each head was injected with the placebo and which was injected with the cultured cells.  For example, the investigator is given solution 856345 for injection in site A and solution 93574 for injection in site B and he doesn't know which is real and which is the placebo until that information is revealed after the trial.  And Replicel is not the "investigator".  An independent company is performing and monitoring the trial so Replicel has no contact with the subjects.  This independence is what gives the ultimate results legitimacy. The independent company has reported to Replicel that there have been no adverse events meaning that the investigator did not see an adverse event on any injected section of any subject.  (Since the investigator doesn't know which injection site is which, it has to be that neither site shows an adverse event for him to make such a statement.)   I suppose that any trial investigator in any trial might be required to report back to the trial sponsor (Replicel) on any adverse events b/c the sponsor might have to intervene to protect the subjects in the event of a negative outcome.  But unless there is some rule in place that prevents the investigator from also giving the sponsor feedback about efficacy, I don't see why the investigator couldn't say for example "We don't know which injection site is the placebo or the cultured cells but we can say that one of the sites is growing a lot more hair than the other".

----------


## Sogeking

As I said we still don't know the effiacy and if some or any hair has grown but I do like the fact that they preparing for phaseIIb trials already despite the fact that they do not know the reults of first trial themselves. Sure it is a risk, because if first trial results fail their preparations are in vain but if the results are good, they can continue with phaseIIb trials really fast and their timeline is more plausible.

----------


## Conpecia

> Replicel doesn't know the results yet b/c the study is double blinded meaning neither the subjects nor the "investigator" knows which section on each head was injected with the placebo and which was injected with the cultured cells.  For example...


 Thank you for this post. Very illuminating for those of us who are learning what the trial phase is all about.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

When will the final outcome of Replicel be known ? In sense - it works/doesn't and if does when will it be commercially available for us to try ?

----------


## clandestine

> When will the final outcome of Replicel be known ? In sense - it works/doesn't and if does when will it be commercially available for us to try ?


 No one can say for sure. Projections typically say somewhere between 2015-2017, best case scenario.

----------


## cleverusername

Well they said they're looking to start phase IIb in the fall of 2012 so hopefully they reach their target release date of 2015 and not 2017.

----------


## Pate

> Well they said they're looking to start phase IIb in the fall of 2012 so hopefully they reach their target release date of 2015 and not 2017.


 Yeah, hopefully. But then, Aderans surely weren't expecting to spend five years stuck on Phase II... but they will have by the time they finish in 2013.

Hopefully Replicel has a better product than Aderans...

----------


## StressedToTheBald

Not very encoraging to be honest.. 3-5 years away. I wouldn't mind the time if I knew this will be the final deal.. if its gonna be the cure, permanent one then ok, but what worries me there are probably many many more researches and studies  years away and with uncertain outcome. Years pass by, and we have to carry the baldness burden for so long, with only a blury distant hope..

----------


## Kiwi

> Not very encoraging to be honest.. 3-5 years away. I wouldn't mind the time if I knew this will be the final deal.. if its gonna be the cure, permanent one then ok, but what worries me there are probably many many more researches and studies  years away and with uncertain outcome. Years pass by, and we have to carry the baldness burden for so long, with only a blury distant hope..


 It sucks right but 10 years ago people were just ass ****ed. There wasnt even a hint of a solution - we're actually bloody lucky. All I could have hoped for was the balding process to have started in my life now and not 5 years ago.

This reminds me of all the whiny 20 year olds in this forum that think these companies are taking too long, if its taking too long, you ****ing cure it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzxcjg7YZSs

p.s. said with love but with a lil grumpy ole man gravy thrown in...

----------


## Morbo

I do often wonder in a pessimistic mood if we really are that better off than people were 10 years ago, or are we just getting a lot more premature, optimistic information (sometimes just wrong from money/funds-grabbing companies) because of the internet? How many articles do we come across each year about "cure/cause baldness found" filled with a dozen 'ifs', 'coulds' and 'woulds' and no clear conclusions, which would've gone unreported years back.

I mean I bet when Minoxidil and Rogaine were invented almost 15 year ago, people thought baldness was history as well.

I know we have to stay positive, but sometimes it does make you think.

----------


## MackJames

> It sucks right but 10 years ago people were just ass ****ed. There wasnt even a hint of a solution - we're actually bloody lucky. All I could have hoped for was the balding process to have started in my life now and not 5 years ago.
> 
> This reminds me of all the whiny 20 year olds in this forum that think these companies are taking too long, if its taking too long, you ****ing cure it:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzxcjg7YZSs
> 
> p.s. said with love but with a lil grumpy ole man gravy thrown in...


 
I agree totally.  And 3-5 years is nothing.  In the mean time, take care of yourself.  Eat right and exercise to maintain the rest of your body.  No point in having a brand new head of hair on top of a mess of a body.

----------


## Kiwi

> I do often wonder in a pessimistic mood if we really are that better off than people were 10 years ago, or are we just getting a lot more premature, optimistic information (sometimes just wrong from money/funds-grabbing companies) because of the internet? How many articles do we come across each year about "cure/cause baldness found" filled with a dozen 'ifs', 'coulds' and 'woulds' and no clear conclusions, which would've gone unreported years back.
> 
> I mean I bet when Minoxidil and Rogaine were invented almost 15 year ago, people thought baldness was history as well.
> 
> I know we have to stay positive, but sometimes it does make you think.


 It doesnt make me think. Acutally it makes me think that you havent thought this through. 

10 - 15 years ago there was no stem cell research. There was no talk of injecting hair into your ****ing head.

We're closer then ever bro.

----------


## born

> It doesnt make me think. Acutally it makes me think that you havent thought this through. 
> 
> 10 - 15 years ago there was no stem cell research. There was no talk of injecting hair into your ****ing head.
> 
> We're closer then ever bro.


 if replicel fails we are doomed

----------


## Kiwi

> if replicel fails we are doomed


 If you ever become spokesperson for humanity we're doomed.

What the **** to you know, go pop your pimples and **** off, aderans and histogen are closer by "years"... 

Otherwise go get a HT and stop ****ing speculating.

----------


## sausage

3-5 years......will anything be any different then? I reckon in 3-5 years we will be saying ....in another 3-5 years there will be a cure and so on.....

I think I will just have to buy a scalpel and a few of those punches and give myself a transplant, might get Herman from next door to do it for me, will save me a few dollars.

----------


## Morbo

> It doesnt make me think. Acutally it makes me think that you havent thought this through. 
> 
> 10 - 15 years ago there was no stem cell research. There was no talk of injecting hair into your ****ing head.
> 
> We're closer then ever bro.


 I happend to read an article about stem cell research (was more an article about preventing genetic diseases like autism in the far future) and eventhough it shows potential it's still in it's child footsteps and we're still far from a solution.

But like all of us, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

----------


## born

> If you ever become spokesperson for humanity we're doomed.
> 
> What the **** to you know, go pop your pimples and **** off, aderans and histogen are closer by "years"... 
> 
> Otherwise go get a HT and stop ****ing speculating.


 i would be really excited if those companies could give you a full head of hair or could help maintain what you have with some thickening.We will know in 1-2 years how well they will work.Even cotsarelis says that a cure is 1 or 2 decades away.Not to mention dr Bernstein and other names think a cure is 10 years away.But maybe i should go pop my pimples and **** off.Don't forget that aderans was saying 5 years since 2002.It's 2012 and they say another 5 years.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

I think the current 'proven 3' have been around for way too many years. Nothing revolutionary has arrived in the meantime, I fear and bet on my remaining hair that people in 2000, or 2005. were also full of hope and were given promises of cure and upcoming researches said to become reality in 5-10 years. Its now 2012. and nothing happened. Feels like a repetitive circle of doom. Will we enter 2020. with someone saying.. 'just a bit more patience, we'll have a cure between 2025. and 2030.'

We can only hope for a miracle.
I've join replicel's email update list - it would be awesome if one day I open my email and see 'baldness cure found, visit your local clinic..'

----------


## Morbo

Absolutely, that's what I mean 'StressedToBeBald'. I've seen articles online from 2002 where they're talking about 5-10 years as well. In theory (untill april 2012?) we're still not that better off than we were before.
I've watched the Replicell movies and untill now it's just good-sounding theory but again untill April 2012 we have nothing concrete or pratical evidence.

We all hope and dream and really I do hope at the end of the line our patience will be rewarded, rather sooner than later. Personally I'm putting a lot of hope in Replicell as well.

The only thing I'm saying is that it doesn't harm to be skeptical.

----------


## sausage

> The only thing I'm saying is that it doesn't harm to be skeptical.


 Its better to be skeptical, than be a mug who believes this Replicel stuff word for word.

Feck knows what will happen, I have serious doubts anything will happen before 2020 though.

----------


## Kiwi

> Its better to be skeptical, than be a mug who believes this Replicel stuff word for word.
> 
> Feck knows what will happen, I have serious doubts anything will happen before 2020 though.


 I have doubts you know anything about what they know... which makes your doubts just more depressing crap to read on the internet :P

----------


## sausage

> I have doubts you know anything about what they know... which makes your doubts just more depressing crap to read on the internet :P


 Cheers Kiwi. No point in mugging yourself. I just noticed a previous thread on here from 2009 stating Histogen should be available in 2 years time. Its 2 years 3 months since then, Where is this Histogen crap?

----------


## Morbo

> I have doubts you know anything about what they know...


 Do you?

Are skeptical speculations any different from overly-optimistic speculations?

We only have words, but no facts or proof. Only thing we can do is hope.

----------


## Kiwi

> Cheers Kiwi. No point in mugging yourself. I just noticed a previous thread on here from 2009 stating Histogen should be available in 2 years time. Its 2 years 3 months since then, Where is this Histogen crap?


 You do it quicker then. 

Here is a video for all the people that want it now... no wait.... for all the people that wanted it yesterday... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzxcjg7YZSs

----------


## Kiwi

> Do you?
> 
> Are skeptical speculations any different from overly-optimistic speculations?
> 
> We only have words, but no facts or proof. Only thing we can do is hope.


 I only have what they say and logic. 

They say they have just injected their potion into all the phase 2 heads. That much is fact. Assuming they are not lying to FDA online for the whole planet to read.

Logic and banking suggest that they wouldn't be investing their money (still) if they had nothing.

And logic would also suggest that investors would not be putting money into them if they had not done due diligence.

----------


## Kiwi

This is for all the people that speculate in the negative...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1CZTLk-Gk

----------


## sausage

For all those who speculate in the positive:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1731

----------


## Kiwi

If that is aimed at me... where is the link to the persons just going of the facts?

Back then Histogen had not forseen the issues with the FDA. You're talking pre phase 1 bro. You havent even mentioned that fact that some jerk face pharmaceutical company tried to kibosh them and took them to court hence massively stalling them.

You're still linking us to meaningless outdated information. 

For your own happiness I suggest reading / focusing on the current and up to date information and facts. Like I said what is important to notice now is that your links were pre phase 1 trials.

----------


## Morbo

> I only have what they say and logic. 
> 
> They say they have just injected their potion into all the phase 2 heads. That much is fact. Assuming they are not lying to FDA online for the whole planet to read.
> 
> Logic and banking suggest that they wouldn't be investing their money (still) if they had nothing.
> 
> And logic would also suggest that investors would not be putting money into them if they had not done due diligence.


 We know from P1 it's safe.
We know from P2 so far it's still safe to this point. 
Spencer Kobren asked the CEO about the progress so far and he claimed that it's a closed research and knew nothing about the current results, just as he said (after being asked about their goal), that P2 will be a failure if they don't grow hair. Which basically means that untill (hopefully) April we don't know yet if this actually grows hair.

The banking and the fact they're still researching means they see potential, this however does not mean they have a cure or solution.

Investors are buying shares (eventhough they have been dropping fast the past weeks) think or hope just like any other user here on this forum, it'll turn out something. This is however no guarantee for succes of the actual research.

You have no logic, just thoughts and speculations. We all have.

Again, I'm hoping like all of us this turn out someting. But I'm just stating the facts.

----------


## southasian

Personally i'm seriously doubting any of these companies will come with a solution by 2015. I remember 2 years ago i read that Aderans would complete Phase II by end of last year - 2011. Lo and behold, we are into 2012 and now they say they're planning on completing Phase II in 2013!!! I once read that Dr. Rassman from baldingblog.com got many negative comments on his site after stating that hair cloning is very far away, and wouldn't be ready for another 10 years (Dr. Bernstein says the same thing). I see now what he meant. There is no way in hell i'll ever see a semi-full head of hair in my life, at least not in the youthful years that it will matter.  Hair transplant probably isn't a good solution either, as one small strip from the donor area in the back will never be enough to cover an eventual Norwood 7 in my case. I'll just shave my head and live life. By the time these useless bastards release a solution, i'll be too old to care for it. God forsaken useless bastards!

----------


## clandestine

Wouldn't kill you to exude some positivity and optimism mate.

----------


## southasian

Sorry clandestine, just very frustrating to lose all my hair while in my 20s and knowing there isn't any real solution for at least half a decade.

----------


## clandestine

No need to be sorry, I feel for you. This is a tough battle, and I can only imagine how hard it's been for those members who are a little older now, not having had any new treatment options to hope for or look forward to.

All we can do is stay optimistic. And never should we let this affliction dictate how we live our lives.

That said, this condition is indeed life-changing. Hair, in most cases, is a big part of who we are as a person. It is intrinsically part of our identity for the better part of our youth. Here's to hoping for better treatment options in the near future.

Cheers.

----------


## Maradona

NBT Two-Minute Drill with David Hall, CEO of Replicel Life Sciences

January 30, 2012

We recently interviewed David Hall, CEO of Replicel Life Sciences Inc. (OTCBB:REPCF), on their upcoming Phase I/IIa clinical trial results reveal 90 or so days away.

With positive results expected from their current Phase I/IIa trial, Replicel will move immediately into a 100-patient dosing trial. Replicel hopes to build an overwhelming set of successful data for the patented RepliCel procedure for minimally invasive hair cell growth and implantation.

With two successful data-sets in hand, Replicel intends to sell its entire hair growth and implantation business to the highest Big Pharma/Big Bio bidder. NBT analyses the value of the follicular regeneration industry at about $500 millionor more than $10 a share with an expected 10 million share dilution from money raising activities in 2012.

NBT: In your pre-clinical trials with specially modified mice you saw 50% hair growth with cosmetically attractive density 100% of the timeReplicel is now roughly 90 days away from the release of your Phase I/IIa human trial results from 19 human patients. What should investors be looking at most?

DHall: These are the key data points: First and foremost, interim analysis is human safety. To date, we have seen no safety issues and frankly, we do not expect any.  The second key interim object is an indication of efficacy at 6 months or specifically, the increase in density of existing hair and indication of new hair follicles.   We will use all that data in the filing of our Investigational Medical Product Dossier which will go to the regulators for our Phase II/b 100-pateint dosing trial.

Remember this is the first look at 6 months for all the clinical trial patientsall patients will be measured again for hair growth and density at 12 and 24 months as well. We establish a baseline of results from day zero and then you measure results at 6, 12 and 24 months against that original baseline.

NBT: How do you measure results at the initial look?

DHall: The contract research organization (CRO) takes microscopic images of every patienteach patient dossier is reviewed at 6 months and all data is cleaned for 100% properly entered data. If any data is missing, the CRO and the clinic coordinate to enter the missing data.

Each patient has had one side of their scalp injected with a placebo and one side injected with their own dermal sheath cup cells. Our patents, as you know, are around the growth and implantation of the highly specialized dermal sheath cup cells vs. less-specialized cells.  The CRO does 100% of the data collection.  All data is blinded so RepliCel cannot review the data until it is un-blinded.

NBT: How much hair growth do you expect at 6 months?

DHall: Well first you have to answer that question in the context of existing gold standard surgical hair transplantation. In state-of-the-art micro-surgical procedures, in the first few months all the hair fibre in the area of the surgery falls out and begins to reappear around the six month time frame.  It normally can take up to 18 months for the success or failure of the micro-surgery to become evident.  In that context, virtually any amount of hair growth or hair density at 6 months for the RepliCel procedure would give us the data we need to immediately pursue the Phase II/b 100-patient dose-ranging clinical trial.  What we are looking for is demonstration of increased fiber density of the existing hair from base line, as well as indication of new follicular growth.

We have also taken biopsies from a random sampling of patients to look, at a microscopic level, to see growth below the scalp. We are looking at these biopsies multi-dimensionally. That is to say, we are not just looking at the topical sitewe are looking at small biopsies of the injection siteslooking at the angles of hair growth. Its not good enough to grow hair, you have to have the appropriate growth orientations. That means cosmetically acceptable resultsthe animal trial got appropriate angles growing in a natural anglenot clustered in one little patchy area.

What we are ultimately looking for is evidence of cosmetically acceptable hair regeneration and increased density of hair follicles initially in the transplanted region of the scalp. Eventually, we expect to see actual regeneration of existing hair follicles NEAR the implanted regionas we saw in the pre-clinical animal trials. Regeneration of dormant hair follicles is the secret sauce of our procedure.

Even in the worst case scenarioi.e. zero response above the initial baseline at 6 months, we continue to gather the data through 12 and 24 months.  Responders can come later, as is seen with micro transplants.

In shortthis is pretty straight forward science: if you have ANY growth from the implanted autologous dermal sheath cup cells, one should expect to have MORE growth of both those new follicles and from dormant hair follicles that have regenerated.

NBT: What else is Replicel working on in the hair regeneration arena?

DHall: In parallel to our clinical trials, we are validating a number of cell markers for dermal sheath cup cells. These markers are very important because with their unique expression we could accelerate both our dermal sheath cup cell isolation and replication protocols. Speeding-up/improving both these aspects of the RepliCel procedure are helpful for its commercial application.

Each of these dermal sheath cells express certain proteins, proteins you ONLY find in the dermal sheath cup cells. To date, we have identified quite a number of unique protein markers. With these unique identifiers or markers we can almost completely automate our process and thus greatly accelerate the RepliCel procedure for the patient/clinician.

In short, as we create more efficiency and speed in the isolation and replication of the dermal sheath cup cells significant value is created for the companymore procedures per day/week/month means more revenues for the clinician.

NBT: When do you get an endpoint for this hunt?

DHall: There is no magic number for protein markerswe already have many targets. But by year end, we will get to the final end points. Remember, automating our isolation and growth procedures really adds significant value to the eventual sale of the RepliCel procedure.  Automating the cell isolation also helps in the regulatory processboth in speed and in validating that the dermal sheath cells we are isolating and growing are ALWAYS the same cells and not a mix with other unwanted cell.  We have a manual process right now for the isolation and regeneration protocol. For the next clinical trial they will use the manual procedure and we will seek to integrate the automated process in a new set of trials.

NBT: Anything else on your regulatory approval risk?

DHall: The beauty of working with autologous cellsmeaning the patients own cellsis that we are using a particular cell population whose only purpose in life is to instruct a cellular cascade to grow hair fibers.   Ours is a 100% completely different regulatory environment than if we were taking one type of cell and try to manipulate it into another type of cellthat kind of cell-based therapy is a VERY difficult regulatory environmentbecause every step of the way the cells have to be proven to be the SAME induced cell.

Its really simple: in using a patients own cells we are only increasing the concentration of the cellsNOT changing those cellsall of which has MUCH lower safety and regulatory hurdles.

NBT: You have made it clear that assuming you have the clinical data to prove your procedure is the new standard in hair regeneration you will seek to sell the division in its entirety to a multi-national Big Pharma player. Why?

DHall: The biotech space is growing againBig Pharm/Big Bio have BIG PROBLEMS with their patent cliffs and there is only so much M&A they can do at the high end.  So, they have begun to change their strategies by partnering and acquiring technology further upstream.

If we show hair growth and continued growth in our 50 men/50 women dosing trials conducted under a clinical trial harmonized both for European and US FDA regulations, it will be an attractive asset. There is a very Darwinian nature in the Big Pharma/Big Bio ecosystem. Big Pharma and Big Bio are on the top of the food chainand it is NO secret they need BIG numbers from new long-lived patented products to move the needle for their valuation.  That is why we are doing everything to FDA standards. No shortcuts. If our science wins the day, the valuation of the RepliCel procedure given the $5 billion worldwide annual market for hair restoration products and services will be obviously enormous.

If we work hard and smart every day, we get a little closer to that reality.

----------


## clandestine

Great share, Maradona. Thanks for the read.




> NBT: You have made it clear that assuming you have the clinical data to prove your procedure is the new standard in hair regeneration *you will seek to sell the division in its entirety to a multi-national Big Pharma player.* Why?
> 
> DHall: The biotech space is growing again…Big Pharm/Big Bio have BIG PROBLEMS with their patent cliffs and there is only so much M&A they can do at the high end.  So, they have begun to change their strategies by partnering and acquiring technology further upstream.


 This part made me uneasy for some reason, however.

----------


## Maradona

> Personally i'm seriously doubting any of these companies will come with a solution by 2015. I remember 2 years ago i read that Aderans would complete Phase II by end of last year - 2011. Lo and behold, we are into 2012 and now they say they're planning on completing Phase II in 2013!!! I once read that Dr. Rassman from baldingblog.com got many negative comments on his site after stating that hair cloning is very far away, and wouldn't be ready for another 10 years (Dr. Bernstein says the same thing). I see now what he meant. There is no way in hell i'll ever see a semi-full head of hair in my life, at least not in the youthful years that it will matter.  Hair transplant probably isn't a good solution either, as one small strip from the donor area in the back will never be enough to cover an eventual Norwood 7 in my case. I'll just shave my head and live life. By the time these useless bastards release a solution, i'll be too old to care for it. God forsaken useless bastards!


 be optimistic mate, imo. Replicel is  the only solution for you and for me, the only problem is money and time. If replicel doesn't work, nothing else will, but that's my opinion after LONG LONG reading and studying.

Let's just hope there's no stopping to replicel.


On a Side note: replicel's stock is MOVING ON UP! ...to the east side... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Great share, Maradona. Thanks for the read.
> 
> 
> 
> This part made me uneasy for some reason, however.


 This should actually reassure you. There is no reason whatsoever that Big Pharma would bury such a treatment if they could have it themselves to make billions. This is the next Lipitor in terms of profits if it does what it says on the tin. Think $20 billion a year not 5. A lot of people are scared of HTs and think they're a scam so imagine the real interest if this works.

----------


## clandestine

> This should actually reassure you. There is no reason whatsoever that Big Pharma would bury such a treatment if they could have it themselves to make billions. This is the next Lipitor in terms of profits if it does what it says on the tin. Think $20 billion a year not 5. A lot of people are scared of HTs and think they're a scam so imagine the real interest if this works.


 True, perhaps my skepticism is unfounded. Something about the wording 'Big Pharma' is just slightly off putting for some reason. Thanks for the perspective.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

South Asian, I agree with you that it is so damn frustrating when these companies keep pushing back their timelines.  Sometimes I wish that these companies were founded by men suffering from hair loss because only some one who directly suffers from hair loss really knows how devastating hair loss can be for a person.  Those who don't suffer from it can't understand it, I know this first hand.  If the founders of some of these companies really understood the devastation of hair loss, then they perhaps would be more determined to get something out to us as quickly as possible, knowing that it is unbearable for us to live even a few more years longer with this baldness shit.  I really wish that these companies would at least put out some interim treatment to tide us over until a true cure is found.  With regards to Rassman, he's totally full of shit.  He always says that hair multiplication and new treatments/cures are so far away.  He only says this shit for his own benefit.  He's afraid that if he says something like "hair multiplication" is right around the corner", then people will forego his hair transplants and wait for more effective treatments or a cure.  He wants more people to get hair transplants (preferably with him) so downgrades all of these new potential treatments so people will rush off and get a hair transplant with him.  He honestly makes me sick.  
That being said, I really do believe that we have to remain positive.  I believe that Replicel has better methodology than Aderans, because their methodology has been researched for longer, their projections are higher, and their scientists are some of the best in the world.  I don't believe that Aderans even had those high hopes.  I really like what Histogen was doing as well.  And there might even be people in the Far East using stem cells to regrow hair that we're unaware of.  For example, I remember a Japanese scientist named Mariko Yamaki who was attempting to use mesenchymal stem cells to regrow hair.  I really wish that we had many more people/companies working on a hair loss cure.

----------


## born

I really want replicel to succeed because they will update us and not keep us in the dark like the other companies.

----------


## sausage

> If that is aimed at me... where is the link to the persons just going of the facts?
> 
> Back then Histogen had not forseen the issues with the FDA. You're talking pre phase 1 bro. You havent even mentioned that fact that some jerk face pharmaceutical company tried to kibosh them and took them to court hence massively stalling them.
> 
> You're still linking us to meaningless outdated information. 
> 
> For your own happiness I suggest reading / focusing on the current and up to date information and facts. Like I said what is important to notice now is that your links were pre phase 1 trials.


 Ohh rite....this Replicel potion must all be 100% true then.

Nothing should slow or halt Replicels progress in treating baldness.

We will all be cured in maybe 3 years time.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

If there were a true cure, I wouldn't care for a moment which company comes up with it, as long as does, and if it were anything in somewhat decent future.. as I said before, I probably won't be too eager or alive enough to inject anything when I turn 80.

----------


## gmonasco

> Do you think that if you take four aspirins instead of two, your headache will go away twice as fast?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  uhm, actually yes.


 Then you clearly don't know what you're talking about.




> dumb example. watch this video:


 No, it's a good example with a dumb answer.  

It's just a conceptual video; nothing about it demonstrates that the treatment will necessarily be compoundable.

----------


## ccmethinning

And there is nothing to suggest it won't be compoundable.

In better news, Replicel was up 30% today to $2.60/share on convincing volume.

----------


## sausage

> And there is nothing to suggest it won't be compoundable.
> 
> In better news, Replicel was up 30% today to $2.60/share on convincing volume.


 
I know nothing about shares etc. How do they work? how much would I need to put into a Replicel share to see a decent return if Replicel became huge?

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> I know nothing about shares etc. How do they work? how much would I need to put into a Replicel share to see a decent return if Replicel became huge?


 If shares go up You'd earn, but if they gown down - You'd loose money.

----------


## UK Boy

RepliCel Provides Quarterly Update on First-in-man Clinical Trials
January 30, 2012 

By RepliCel on January 30, 2012 

VANCOUVER, BC  January 30, 2012  RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. (the Company or RepliCel) (OTCBB: REPCF) is pleased to report that the six-month post injection follow-up period of its TS001-2009 clinical trial is nearing completion.

To date, 17 of 19 subjects have had their six-month follow-up visit, during which time subjects had their overall health evaluated. This included subjective and objective assessment of verum and placebo injected sites and digital images were taken of the scalp and injection areas.  The digital images will be used to assess any treatment response and any post-injection changes in scalp health compared to baseline and between the two treatment areas.  *The remaining two patients are scheduled to complete their follow-up visits before the end of March.  Four patients will complete 12-month follow-up visits in that same time frame.*To date, no serious adverse events have been reported post injection in any of the 10 men and 9 women participating in the study.

The TS001-2009 study team will be performing a thorough review of the collected study data throughout the months of March and April 2012.  Once complete, the treatment groups will be revealed (un-blinded) to the data analysis team and the data will be analyzed. RepliCel remains on schedule to release the initial review of efficacy results in April 2012.

Subject efficacy at 6-months post injection is the first step in measuring a treatment response.  All subjects will continue to participate in the post injection follow-up period of the study until August 2013 and a review of final safety and efficacy results will commence before the end of 2013.   The continued follow-up period is a key component of the study to confirm treatment safety profile and response trends at 6, 12 and 24 months.

The initial data from RepliCels 6-month subject follow-up will be used in the Companys Investigational Medical Product Dossier (IMPD), which is presently being developed for a Phase IIb dose-ranging clinical trial of 100 patients that is expected to commence in fall 2012.  The protocol will be submitted to the EMEA, FDA and Health Canada for review.  A final decision on the location of the trial is pending.


Forgive me if I'm misreading this but this means that 4 of the subjects are almost a year post treatment and when Replicel presents it's results it will actually have an idea of 12 month results as well as 6 month although it will not present them?

----------


## sausage

> If shares go up You'd earn, but if they gown down - You'd loose money.


 I guess if say I chucked £50 into some Replicel shares and the company makes it big time with this treatment my money could increase big time.

Say the company became a billion dollar business how much would my £50 go up by?

----------


## Maradona

> I guess if say I chucked £50 into some Replicel shares and the company makes it big time with this treatment my money could increase big time.
> 
> Say the company became a billion dollar business how much would my £50 go up by?


 depends dude you should read the report by tobin smith. Anyways let me know if u find out how to buy and then SELL the stocks. I want to buy the stocks too.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> I guess if say I chucked &#163;50 into some Replicel shares and the company makes it big time with this treatment my money could increase big time.
> 
> Say the company became a billion dollar business how much would my &#163;50 go up by?


 Yes, but the opposite could happen as well - if the company doesn't come up with anything, then the share price would fall and You'd loose good amount or nearly all of Your money.

Its hard to hardest thing to predict that. What would matter to You is the share price.. Share price now is 2.60$ - so now You would be able to buy about 29 shares for 50 british pounds. If company makes it big time, the price would rise - how much ? No one can tell You if or how much.. It could rise 10, 100 times and be worth 26$ or 260$, but it could fall 10 or 100 times and be worth 26 cents or 2.6 cents..

In theory You could make hundreds, thousands.. or loose nearly everything.

PS. For the share price to jump/fall so high or low, in extreme terms, something outstanding needs to happen.

----------


## sausage

> depends dude you should read the report by tobin smith. Anyways let me know if u find out how to buy and then SELL the stocks. I want to buy the stocks too.


 I like a little gamble and this sounds like a good one as a bald cure will make absolute billions.

I may look into it.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> ...a bald cure will make absolute billions.


 No doubt that it will. Which company shall deliver - that is the gamble. Not to mention that it also wouldn't be impossible that we might not even see it in our lifetime. Hair industry is doing just fine turning over billions snd billions of dollars every single year, its no hurry when the money is already good.

----------


## 2020

> Hair industry is doing just fine turning over billions snd billions of dollars every single year, its no hurry when the money is already good.


 DUMBEST ARGUMENT EVER...

you think hair loss industry is controlled by one person??
Money may be good for one or two companies but plenty of other companies are trying to get a piece of that. Yes! COMPETITION! By producing a better product, those new companies will gain some of that market share that is currently dominated by the makers of Propecia and Rogaine.

Fortunately, the major companies in this industry are pathetic since all of its two products are crap. 
Rogaine is not effective and most people won't even bother with propecia after googling "propecia side effects".
That means that there are a TON of people who won't even bother treating hair loss because the current treatments are shit. UNTAPPED MARKET.

Think of how much money can be made if all these hair loss sufferers had access to a one-time side-effect-free injection treatment... Whoever comes up with such treatment, will make A LOT of money from all these people.

----------


## eeeuuu

I created an account here just to ask this question lol...what would happen if I buy some shares of stock in the company and they come up with a complete cure for baldness, but then they sell it to a big pharma company? would the stock still go up? how would that affect the stock price? I hope someone who really knows about this kind of thing responds.

----------


## Stuntz

Maybe we can compare this to what happened in the late 90's with Viagra? It was(is) a practical, highly effective cure to ED, when all that was available at that time were terrible methods such as injections directly in the guy's dick.

So, see what happened with Pfizer's stock - before and after 1998, when their cure was available.

----------


## Pate

> I created an account here just to ask this question lol...what would happen if I buy some shares of stock in the company and they come up with a complete cure for baldness, but then they sell it to a big pharma company? would the stock still go up? how would that affect the stock price? I hope someone who really knows about this kind of thing responds.


 It depends whether they sell the product or the company.

If they sell the product it will presumably have a royalty attached to it and the share price will likely go very high but it may take years to get there.

If they sell the entire company then the share price will go up to whatever the offer price is. If the pharma company offers $10 a share then you will get $10 a share (assuming you choose to sell).

So in the first case you will probably get more money but have to wait longer, in the second case you probably won't get as much money but it will come all in one hit.

----------


## sausage

On November 30 (2011), the company announced that it would convert all 13 million shares of Class C stock into 2.6 million shares of common stock. All told, this will bring the total shares of common stock in RepliCel up to 43,150,006 shares, currently selling for $2.55 per share.

So a lot of ppl putting money into it.

Anyone have any idea how much 50 shares could get me if the company went and made it BIG TIME ?

----------


## Artista

I agree with 2020...the number one motivator for the 'Big Four' is MONEY not for any humanitarian reasons. That is NOT  a bad thing. Replicel may have some decent info' for us in April 2012.

----------


## sickly_burnt_tree_forest

Hey everyone im new here. By the looks of everyones post its just a bunch of kids hoping there stockings will be full of candy instead of coal on christmas morning, i am hopefull as well. I wish i was a mouse i would have the most hairy ears...good luck to all the companys trying to better and save our lives.

----------


## sausage

maybe we need to inject the stem cells of the mouse into our scalp and then add this replicel stuff and we get 50% too.

----------


## Duke

That's how we all turn into mice!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sausage

> That's how we all turn into mice!


 At least we'd have more hair.

----------


## ccmethinning

I got an e-mail today from Tammy George, who is Replicel's communications director. In it she gave a link to an interview with AskMen Canada with Replicel's CEO David Hall. The article also covers Folica and Histogen. Nothing new learned (except that Replicel is a bit of a media whore), but provides a decent over view of all the current treatments that are being developed. 

http://ca.askmen.com/entertainment/b...d-balding.html

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Yeah, that article does give a decent overview of the potential cures/treatments and it's nice of you to post it.  Except what I really can't is when writers, like the one in this article, report on hair loss in some type of cutesy, humorous way, making it like hair loss is just some vain, cosmetic issue that deserves to be joked about.  That writer needs to understand that hair loss is a disease that sends many people spiraling into deep depression and dramatically alters how people live their lives.  Therefore, an article about hair loss needs to be approached with adequate sensitivity and decorum, not by some dipshit writer using cutesy to birdhouses or friggin chili cooks.  Yet again that writer looks like some ****in pathetic combination of Andy Dick, Revenge of the Nerds, and some wimpy Greenwich Village coffeehouse patron so I guess I would expect that type of writing from that useless pencil-necked geek who wrote the article.  
Sorry to get so off-topic guys, but it just really makes me mad when our disease of hair loss gets constantly marginalized and joked about in the media.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I left out a couple of words in the last post, and apparently the message board won't let me edit my post.  

Yeah, that article does give a decent overview of the potential cures/treatments and it's nice of you to post it. Except what I really can't stand is when writers, like the one in this article, report on hair loss in some type of cutesy, humorous way, making it like hair loss is just some vain, cosmetic issue that deserves to be joked about. That writer needs to understand that hair loss is a disease that sends many people spiraling into deep depression and dramatically alters how people live their lives. Therefore, an article about hair loss needs to be approached with adequate sensitivity and decorum, not by some dipshit writer using cutesy references to birdhouses or friggin chili cooks. Yet again that writer looks like some ****in pathetic combination of Andy Dick, Revenge of the Nerds, and some wimpy Greenwich Village coffeehouse patron so I guess I would expect that type of writing from that useless pencil-necked geek who wrote the article. 
Sorry to get so off-topic guys, but it just really makes me mad when our disease of hair loss gets constantly marginalized and joked about in the media.

----------


## shri1026

But Mousie, thou art no thy lane,
In proving foresight may be vain:
*The best laid schemes o' mice an' men
Gang aft agley,*
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain,
For promis'd joy!

----------


## StressedToTheBald

http://www.replicel.com/ask-men-feat...eo-david-hall/

----------


## sausage

A 10 year limit for a cure is actually quite depressing.....

For someone that has been balding since age 16, that is now 27 that is quite far gone on the baldness scale it would be very bitter sweet if a cure came out as soon as he got into his 30's.

The main time in your life you need hair is in your teens/20's and for the cure not to come out in that time but to come out just after it is very depressing.

If that happens I will be cursing that it did not come out just 5 years earlier, to miss the boat by 5 years or so would be a big downer. Knowing that there are ppl out there who have just started balding at 16 and a cure is available to them straight away to fix it when I had to suffer would annoy me a bit.

Sorry to put a negative on it, but I am sure people understand what I mean especially those in a similar position to me.

It would be of course great to get my hair back in my 30's but I am at the age where I need to settle down get married and baldness is not helping me at all.

----------


## born

> A 10 year limit for a cure is actually quite depressing.....
> 
> For someone that has been balding since age 16, that is now 27 that is quite far gone on the baldness scale it would be very bitter sweet if a cure came out as soon as he got into his 30's.
> 
> The main time in your life you need hair is in your teens/20's and for the cure not to come out in that time but to come out just after it is very depressing.
> 
> If that happens I will be cursing that it did not come out just 5 years earlier, to miss the boat by 5 years or so would be a big downer. Knowing that there are ppl out there who have just started balding at 16 and a cure is available to them straight away to fix it when I had to suffer would annoy me a bit.
> 
> Sorry to put a negative on it, but I am sure people understand what I mean especially those in a similar position to me.
> ...


 i wouldn't want any other 16 year old kid to suffer from this, it's just so unfair for someone to go through this so early and people don't take you seriously.Spencer is right when he says that hair loss is soul's cancer.It ****ing changes someone's life.I felt so bad when spencer said in his radio that he was outside and he stopped to stare a building because the wind was blowing.His friend asked him what are you looking at?He said i just wait for the wind to stop.Like sucks if you are a hair loss sufferer, especially in a young age.

----------


## sausage

There are soooo many reasons how it affects you...

-You think your life's over.
-You think your struggle to get a GF.
-You worry what everyone will think
-You get taken the piss out of by mates.
-You get taken the piss out of by strangers.
-You try so hard to cover it up.
-You especially hate seeing people you have not seen in years knowing they will think 'WTF happend to you'
-You do what you can to stop it ie. buying medication which doesn't work and costs you financially and risks other health problems.
-Hair all over pillows, desks at work etc is embarrassing.
-You look like a right tit.
-You can become a recluse.
-Whenever people talk about baldness around you, your desperate for the topic to change.
-You get a greasy head,scalp,hair, so you have to wash your hair everyday.
-You have to get to the bathroom as quick as possible in the morning hoping no1 else will see your morning hair before you fix it up with gel.
-This also affects you when you go away with people on holiday or camping when it is even harder to avoid people in the morning.
-Your head gets burnt easily in the summer.
-Your head is sensitive to the cold in the winter.
-You struggle to look at yourself in the mirror.
-You worry about having your photo taken.

All these things affected me and pretty much all still do affect me.

At least now I am at a later stage in my hairloss. A few of these things can be taken away as it is now clear I am balding so there is no way I can cover it up, I have my hair short so no need for fixing it up, I have gone past the medication stage and that screwing me over but now I am thinking of the HT route which is a huge dilema.

----------


## vamaqua

I'm in the same boat! My social skills have greatly been affected by this and now I can't even have a conversation with anyone.

----------


## clandestine

Sorry boys, man the **** up.

Yes, this condition is indeed life-changing. Hair, in most cases, is a big part of who we are as a person. It is intrinsically part of our identity for the better part of our youth. Yes, hair loss can be seriously detrimental to our lives in so many ways.

I feel for you all you. I'm only nineteen, this is indeed a very rough time for me. As I'm sure it is for all of you, regardless of your age. This is a tough battle, but all we can do is stay optimistic. Never should we let this affliction dictate how we live our lives.

Something bad happens. You have two options. You resist it with anger, frustration, regret, etc. Or, you accept reality (it's already happened), and move on with your day. Resist nothing. By resisting your condition, you are only further perpetuating your own misery.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X38PCf7kao

Here's to hoping for better treatment options in the near future.

Cheers.

----------


## born

> Sorry boys, man the **** up.
> 
> Yes, this condition is indeed life-changing. Hair, in most cases, is a big part of who we are as a person. It is intrinsically part of our identity for the better part of our youth. Yes, hair loss can be seriously detrimental to our lives in so many ways.
> 
> I feel for you all you. I'm only nineteen, this is indeed a very rough time for me. As I'm sure it is for all of you, regardless of your age. This is a tough battle, but all we can do is stay optimistic. Never should we let this affliction dictate how we live our lives.
> 
> Something bad happens. You have two options. You resist it with anger, frustration, regret, etc. Or, you accept reality (it's already happened), and move on with your day. Resist nothing. By resisting your condition, you are only further perpetuating your own misery.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X38PCf7kao
> ...


 yeah we are giving a fight everyday by taking propecia and minoxidil.Risking our health for little results.At least if there is god then he better help replicel and their treatment.Imagine the huge let down if they fail.

----------


## clandestine

> yeah we are giving a fight everyday by taking propecia and minoxidil.Risking our health for little results.At least if there is god then he better help replicel and their treatment.Imagine the huge let down if they fail.


 Your perception dictates your reality. Imagine if they were to succeed.

----------


## born

> Your perception dictates your reality. Imagine if they were to succeed.


 i think they will succeed.It would be good to have a 10-20% regrowth but more important if they could stop baldness by making existing hair dht resistant.Aderans has shown some success so i guess they will have something too because they use very similar techniques.But i really believe the real cure will come from follica but they face difficulties with waking follicles up.Wnts that give signals for hair to start regroth can also cause cancer.I know some say they are dead.They are not even close being dead. :Wink:

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X38PCf7kao


 This is one of the best videos for motivation ever released, I see it posted in many other forums where _Wanting It More_ is a key theme.

Its long, but its well worth it.

----------


## 2020

> This is one of the best videos for motivation ever released, I see it posted in many other forums where _Wanting It More_ is a key theme.
> 
> Its long, but its well worth it.


 who cares?? Motivation is not a problem here... We need hair!

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> There are soooo many reasons how it affects you...
> 
> -You think your life's over.
> -You think your struggle to get a GF.
> -You worry what everyone will think


 Yep.  Though not so much "life is over" but that life will stop moving forward in a positive way.  Not necessarily negative, it just will stop moving forward.




> -You get taken the piss out of by mates.
> -You get taken the piss out of by strangers.


 **** um.  They aren't your mates then if they don't catch on quickly that it bothers you.




> -You try so hard to cover it up.


 Don't try hard, you're only helping keep the psyche down by thinking of it that much.




> -You especially hate seeing people you have not seen in years knowing they will think 'WTF happend to you'


 Bah.  If they don't get over the initial surprise, screw um.  They aren't worth continuing to know.




> -You do what you can to stop it ie. buying medication which doesn't work and costs you financially and risks other health problems.


 You'll only compound your problems if you believe there are health risks, whether they are real or not.




> -Hair all over pillows, desks at work etc is embarrassing.


 A few hairs here and there are totally normal, but if it gets drastic falling out, something else may just be wrong.




> -You look like a right tit.


 As clandestine said - perception is your reality.



> -You can become a recluse.


 Want It More.




> -Whenever people talk about baldness around you, your desperate for the topic to change.


 Your perception is your reality.  If you let it bother you, it *will* bother you.




> -You have to get to the bathroom as quick as possible in the morning hoping no1 else will see your morning hair before you fix it up with gel.
> -This also affects you when you go away with people on holiday or camping when it is even harder to avoid people in the morning.


 If you're with your best pals and mates or family and loved ones they don't care and if they do, well...what I said above.  Screw um.  They know you, not your hair.  If others see the self-consciousness then it will affect their perception.




> -Your head gets burnt easily in the summer.
> -Your head is sensitive to the cold in the winter.


 This does suck but eh, its not terribly inconvenient.



> -You struggle to look at yourself in the mirror.
> -You worry about having your photo taken.


 Your perception is your reality.



Of course, who am I to talk.  I've only been conscious of my thinning out hair since October and the weird baldness pattern forming on my left top and have had my up and down days and its not that bad right now (the hair) - though some of the guys I've seen who post pics would cringe and when I look at their pics I laugh wondering why they are so vain about so little thinning.

But I'm doing what I can to convince myself my hair is not *me* and that again, my perception is my reality.


*Those That Matter Don't Mind, and Those That Mind Don't Matter*

----------


## 2020

> But I'm doing what I can to convince myself my hair is not *me* and that again, my perception is my reality.


 eh this is crap... I would rather have my hair instead  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seb89

Yeah ten years is quite dis heartening. I thought from now, it would be five at most. 

Sigh.

----------


## 2020

> Yeah ten years is quite dis heartening. I thought from now, it would be five at most. 
> 
> Sigh.


 who said 10 years? Even Histogen is not that far away

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Yeah, absolutely none of the companies ever said their treatments were 10 years away.  At the most, some said their treatments were 5 years away and those treatments could even arrive earlier in some Asian countries.  We should listen to what the actual companies say, and not that little young Andy Dick reporter.

----------


## sausage

Who knows, a lot of companys have said 5 years, 10 years, 2 years etc in the past and nothing happend.

Its just the article said a baldness cure could be with us within the next 10 years. Thats how it got onto this conversation.

So hopefully at least within 10 years something will be available. But hopefully something will be hear a lot sooner.

----------


## Maradona

> Who knows, a lot of companys have said 5 years, 10 years, 2 years etc in the past and nothing happend.
> 
> Its just the article said a baldness cure could be with us within the next 10 years. Thats how it got onto this conversation.
> 
> So hopefully at least within 10 years something will be available. But hopefully something will be hear a lot sooner.


 If replicel doesn't work...i'll just shave my head and move on. I  can't wait 10 years...i don't think i'll care about hair loss in 10 years anymore...we need hair ASAP  :Mad:  .

If you're young the baldness can be very painful but rewarding at the same time (maybe) since a cure is coming for SURE within 10 years.

Us oldiest ain't got much time left.

----------


## Sogeking

Actually Washenik said 5 years, although Washenik has been saying that since 2005 or 2006  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .
But I really don't think it will take them 10 years. Ever since I have joined this forum the timeline for me was always 2015/2016. And honestly I still believe in that timeline....
However regardles when these treatments come I am gonna wait for a year to see the response from the first treated customers/patients...

----------


## Mojo Risin

They always say 5 years for everythin when in reality, it could be 10 years, 20, 50, 100 or even NEVER.

Nobody knows.

----------


## Tracy C

> However regardles when these treatments come I am gonna wait for a year to see the response from the first treated customers/patients...


 Not me.  Once my doctor offers it, I will go in for it ASAP.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> They always say 5 years for everythin when in reality, it could be 10 years, 20, 50, 100 or even NEVER.
> 
> Nobody knows.


 Its exactly the case.

----------


## southasian

> If replicel doesn't work...i'll just shave my head and move on. I  can't wait 10 years...i don't think i'll care about hair loss in 10 years anymore...we need hair ASAP  .
> 
> If you're young the baldness can be very painful but rewarding at the same time (maybe) since a cure is coming for SURE within 10 years.
> 
> Us oldiest ain't got much time left.


 Every year, they'll be extending the FDA trials and keep telling us 5-10 years. I'll be six feet under 20 years down the road and these morons (big pharma) will keep saying "we're so close, Phase II trials are underway, only 5 more years...hang on folks!"

----------


## jpm

> Every year, they'll be extending the FDA trials and keep telling us 5-10 years. I'll be six feet under 20 years down the road and these morons (big pharma) will keep saying "we're so close, Phase II trials are underway, only 5 more years...hang on folks!"


 Surely even pessimistic people must believe that by 2022 there will be some form of 'cure' or treatment that is significantly better than propecia.

I know that 2022 is a long time away, but I just think, well I may be almost bald in 9 years time, but in 11 years I'll have most (if not all my hair back). 

What I'm trying to say is that within our lifetime baldness will be ''cured'' or at least have much better treatments. So we can all take some comfort that, unlike our ancestors, we will not be bald for the rest of our lives.  :Smile: 

And until Replicel and alike show us some more results, we will just have to stave off baldness as long as we possibly can.

----------


## 2020

> Every year, they'll be extending the FDA trials and keep telling us 5-10 years. I'll be six feet under 20 years down the road and these morons (big pharma) will keep saying "we're so close, Phase II trials are underway, only 5 more years...hang on folks!"


 "big pharma".... omfg

ALL OF THOSE GOD DAMN COMPANIES ARE COMPETING AGAINST EACH OTHER!!
IT WOULD BE IN THEIR BEST INTEREST TO FINISH THIS AS FAST AS POSSIBLE.
WHOEVER WILL BE THE FIRST TO DO IT, WILL MAKE MILLIONS AND MILLIONS OF DOLLARS.
WHY WOULD THEY LAG AND DELAY THINGS ON PURPOSE?

----------


## southasian

> "big pharma".... omfg
> 
> ALL OF THOSE GOD DAMN COMPANIES ARE COMPETING AGAINST EACH OTHER!!
> IT WOULD BE IN THEIR BEST INTEREST TO FINISH THIS AS FAST AS POSSIBLE.
> WHOEVER WILL BE THE FIRST TO DO IT, WILL MAKE MILLIONS AND MILLIONS OF DOLLARS.
> WHY WOULD THEY LAG AND DELAY THINGS ON PURPOSE?


 I'll see you here in 5 years still praying for a cure, which will still just be another 'mere 5 years away'. But i like your positive attitude...hehe :-)

----------


## Tracy C

One thing I want to point out to everyone is the problem of women's hair loss, which in and of itself is pretty strong encouragement for biotech companies to find a solution.  Women's hair loss has been swept under the rug (literally) for a pretty long time.  More and more women are becoming more open about this problem as we are seeking a solution from our doctors.  As a result, more biotech companies are putting more attention into trying to resolve the problem.

I do not believe in any conspiracy to keep a solution away from the public simply to strengthen sales of current treatments - because current treatments only work for some women - and every one knows it.

----------


## southasian

> One thing I want to point out to everyone is the problem of women's hair loss, which in and of itself is pretty strong encouragement for biotech companies to find a solution.  Women's hair loss has been swept under the rug (literally) for a pretty long time.  More and more women are becoming more open about this problem as we are seeking a solution from our doctors.  As a result, more biotech companies are putting more attention into trying to resolve the problem.
> 
> I do not believe in any conspiracy to keep a solution away from the public simply to strengthen sales of current treatments - because current treatments only work for some women - and every one knows it.


 My point is not that big pharma is in a conspiracy to quell any new solutions, but more that they don't have much incentive as once they release a 'cure', there will not be any repeat customers i.e. propecia users. Also i really think these idiots just don't have the R&D know-how to come out with a solution. Why then does Aderans keep delaying Phase II? it was supposed to have completed last year, as in 2011 - its 2012 right now! Don't worry fellow hair loss sufferers (myself included), we all will be praying for a solution coming out in another 'mere' 5 years once we hit 2017. Dr. Rassman was right all along, minimum 10, most likely 20 years with these morons (big pharma) running the show.

----------


## Tracy C

My point is biotech companies have more incentive than you think they have.  They are also farther along than you think they are.  Opinions of Doctors like Dr. Rassman are not a good gauge at all.  Such doctors are much too stubborn and closed minded.  The progress, or perceived lack there of, of one biotech company is not a good gauge either.

----------


## 2020

> My point is not that big pharma is in a conspiracy to quell any new solutions, but more that they don't have much incentive as once they release a 'cure', there will not be any repeat customers i.e. propecia users.


 there's not going to be "cure".... one injection of their stuff is not going to bring back a full head of hair  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Also i really think these idiots just don't have the R&D know-how to come out with a solution. Why then does Aderans keep delaying Phase II? it was supposed to have completed last year, as in 2011 - its 2012 right now!


 because they're dealing with very complicated stuff... Aderans is delaying because their previous study was a failure. Other companies are on a good track..





> Don't worry fellow hair loss sufferers (myself included), we all will be praying for a solution coming out in another 'mere' 5 years once we hit 2017. Dr. Rassman was right all along, minimum 10, most likely 20 years with these morons (big pharma) running the show.


 let's just wait for march... Then we will know what's what.

----------


## southasian

Yes and this is why i'm certain it'll keep getting pushed for many many years. 10 years makes sense, but realistic is more than that. Like you said, it's very complicated, so nothing will materialize in the next 5 whole years! Either way i wish you were right, but i know better based on current results. And by "other companies being on a good track" who are you speaking of? Replicel? They haven't come out with any solid findings, gotta wait till April for that. I don't know anyone else who is anywhere near a solid finding.

----------


## 2020

> Yes and this is why i'm certain it'll keep getting pushed for many many years. 10 years makes sense, but realistic is more than that. Like you said, it's very complicated, so nothing will materialize in the next 5 whole years! Either way i wish you were right, but i know better based on current results. And by "other companies being on a good track" who are you speaking of? Replicel? They haven't come out with any solid findings, gotta wait till April for that. I don't know anyone else who is anywhere near a solid finding.


 how could it not? Histogen already proved that their stuff works...

----------


## born

just imagine if follica manage to wake the follicles.You could grow a full head of hair in like 6 months.Go watch a thread of mine names skin stem cells.The doctor that speaks says that they are now starting to understand how hair grow and fall and that this can lead to cure for baldness.Hair are really fascinating for those researchers because they are complicated and by understanding how they work they can come up with cures for other diseases.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> My point is not that big pharma is in a conspiracy to quell any new solutions, but more that they don't have much incentive as once they release a 'cure', there will not be any repeat customers i.e. propecia users. Also i really think these idiots just don't have the R&D know-how to come out with a solution. Why then does Aderans keep delaying Phase II? it was supposed to have completed last year, as in 2011 - its 2012 right now! Don't worry fellow hair loss sufferers (myself included), we all will be praying for a solution coming out in another 'mere' 5 years once we hit 2017. Dr. Rassman was right all along, minimum 10, most likely 20 years with these morons (big pharma) running the show.


 I might be reaching here a little with this analogy but by that logic we wouldn't have LASIK and people would be forever using contacts and glasses. People with MPB in their genetics are born everyday so there will always be a steady stream of people needing the treatment. It won't be super cheap either and we don't know if the effects will be permanent or transient so people may well need a periodic top up of these cells. I really believe it's in everyone's best interest that cell based therapies succeed.

----------


## Tracy C

> I really believe it's in everyone's best interest that cell based therapies succeed.


 This is what I believe as well.  Women's hair loss is a largely untapped market - and it is a more significant market than folks may realize.

----------


## ffar

I really start to do not believe that something will come out for 5 even 10 years... 
I really feel sick about reading "5\10 years from now"... it is bullshit.

----------


## Penny Stock

> My point is not that big pharma is in a conspiracy to quell any new solutions, but more that they don't have much incentive as once they release a 'cure', there will not be any repeat customers i.e. propecia users.


 Incorrect,money is the incentive.

(The Term "Big Pharma" is misleading in the context your using it, you may as well combine Microsoft and Apple and call them “Big Softwa”)

Look at it objectively, Johnson and Johnson are one big pharmaceutical company, they turn over 24 billion a year or there about right?

But what do they make from the average Rogain user $240 per year, let’s assume the average user uses the product for 20 years that’s $4,800.00.

Currently only 10 percent of balding men seek treatment.

Let's assume you’re the CEO of Johnson and Johnson, I come to you with a product and say, how about instead of $4,800.00 over 20 years for your existing clients, I give you $10,000 for each of them today, and not only that, I will expand your client base by 300 percent.








> Also i really think these idiots just don't have the R&D know-how to come out with a solution. Why then does Aderans keep delaying Phase II? it was supposed to have completed last year, as in 2011 - its 2012 right now! Don't worry fellow hair loss sufferers (myself included), we all will be praying for a solution coming out in another 'mere' 5 years once we hit 2017. Dr. Rassman was right all along, minimum 10, most likely 20 years with these morons (big pharma) running the show.


 Um... because of fierce competition, Histogen is currently leading the field in terms of efficiency with an outstanding result of 86&#37; of patients with an increase of 25 or more new hairs per cm2, with one injection of 1/10 of a ml.
And continued hair growth at the 2 year mark, with no down time 
with regards to manufacturing their product.
They are currently in dosing trials where they are injecting patients with 8 injections 3mm apart and then repeating the dose at the 6 week mark...

If Histogen can prove that their product is compoundable, its game over. And the results will be released in June/July 2012.


So why would Aderans  prolong Phase 2 trials after investing 150 million dollars? Cost vs benefit... they need to have outstanding results, because  their  treatment will most likely cost more than Histogen.


As for Dr Rassman here is a quote from his site.
He freely admits to not really knowing shit about hair cloning, he is the moron.I would take any time predictions from him with a grain of salt

http://www.baldingblog.com/2010/09/0...e-decades-ago/

“I do thank you for the input, but I am not a cloning expert nor a historian on cloning of hair. I could spend weeks or more researching the paths taken in hair loss cures over the past 50 years, and while it would likely make for interesting reading, it is beyond my scope at this time.”

----------


## southasian

Ha do you really think I don't want a solution to come out? I'm going into a NW level 4 and the only real solution i see in the immediate future is just to shave my head. I would LOVE if one of these companies comes out successful but it looks more and more like it's not gonna happen for another 7 years minimum. Always delays and delays with some excuse and no strong "Yes, we plan on releasing our drug in 2015!" Instead, we hear things like we're pushing Phase II to the year 2013 (Aderans), we have no plan B just hoping for something in 2015 (Replicel) and so on and so forth. No hope!

----------


## Conpecia

Anyone care to pontificate on the feasible side effects of these treatments, or is that a complete mystery to all of us until later on in the trial stage?

----------


## clandestine

> Anyone care to pontificate on the feasible side effects of these treatments, or is that a complete mystery to all of us until later on in the trial stage?


 Regarding safety so far, there have been no adverse side effects in trial participants.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

What would be really cool would be if Histogen allowed HSC Complex to be available in certain Far Eastern countries after its combined Phase I/II is completed.  This could happen and I would literally jump at this chance.

----------


## UK_

> What would be really cool would be if Histogen allowed HSC Complex to be available in certain Far Eastern countries after its combined Phase I/II is completed.  This could happen and I would literally jump at this chance.


 Open invitation for anyone to sabotage the entire research effort.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

How would this be an "open invitation to sabotage the research effort"?

----------


## TheLongnHairyProphet

> Open invitation for anyone to sabotage the entire research effort.


 Hahaha I'd join the sabotage but first let's wait for the news this year, then we organize a massive bald army to take over histogen facilities.

You guys need to realize that these 6 months are critical. If Replicel show good results, you can be sure Histogen/Aderans/Follica will not take 10/15 years. They will hurry the !@#&#37; up, whoever gets to the market sooner...will get more profit. Or they can always try to slow Replicel down, this is where the conspiracy theory is true....but they call it "competition".

----------


## jpm

Is/will replicel be the better treatment out of the three (aderans, histogens, replicel)? I thought the technology used was very similar across all three.

----------


## Pate

> Is/will replicel be the better treatment out of the three (aderans, histogens, replicel)? I thought the technology used was very similar across all three.


 On a purely theoretical (ie pre-clinical) basis, Replicel should be the better treatment of the three, because it should be more effective than Aderans and permanent, unlike Histogen. But until Replicel release their trial results we don't know for sure. 

The three technologies are actually a bit different. Replicel and Aderans are pretty similar but use a different cell type (dermal sheath cup vs dermal papilla respectively) and presumably use a different replication process since they are each developing their own proprietary technology for it.

Histogen are quite different, their process is not autologous (ie they don't use your own body's cells), so they don't need to take a sample of your own cells to use. They use foreign cells and 'trick' them into excreting the growth factors. They then harvest the growth factors and inject them.

So it's kind of like the first two inject the cells (your own cells) and let the cells secrete the growth factors, while Histogen keep the cells outside in their 'bio-reactor' and inject the growth factors separately. This means Histogen don't have to worry about rejection by the body (since they aren't injecting cells) but the downside is it probably won't be permanent because they are not injecting DHT-resistant cells. Replicel and Aderans will HOPEFULLY be permanent.

This is my understanding, anyway. It may be an oversimplification but there isn't a lot of information out there in the public domain outside of the scientific journals.

----------


## Kiwi

Yeah my understanding is that Histogen hair will last as long as your original hair before you started balding. Do if you started balding at 30 you get another 30 years. Im sure by then none of this will matter and entirely new and different options will be available.

So who cares if Histogen hair isnt truly permament :P

----------


## Kiwi

Also which of the solutions work on compleatly bald people?

----------


## jpm

very informative Pate, thanks.

I personally think that there has been so much time and money ploughed into research such as aderans, replicel , histogen etc that there must be a good chance of succeeding. I mean if there were serious doubts that this technology wouldn't work then investors would have backed out by now. I don't think anyone here truly knows what is going on in all theses trials, but my hunch is that they must be somewhat successful or they would have stopped 'wasting' money on them, if someone knew they weren't going to work. 

And as mentioned previously, the big market share and amount of competition would make it an incentive for one company to finish first and not stall the release date

----------


## clandestine

> very informative Pate, thanks.
> 
> I personally think that there has been so much time and money ploughed into research such as aderans, replicel , histogen etc that there must be a good chance of succeeding. I mean if there were serious doubts that this technology wouldn't work then investors would have backed out by now. I don't think anyone here truly knows what is going on in all theses trials, but my hunch is that they must be somewhat successful or they would have stopped 'wasting' money on them, if someone knew they weren't going to work. 
> 
> And as mentioned previously, the big market share and amount of competition would make it an incentive for one company to finish first and not stall the release date


 Indeed. We're very lucky, I think, to have numerous companies working simultaneously in search of a potential cure.

Hopefully they ****ing come up with something soon though!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jpm

oh and its slightly annoying to think that there are guys out there, who are replicels test patients who were probably nw6 and are going to be nw1 shortly lol! providing it works.

I think most bald guys would use any treatment that sounds feasible without it going through years of testing.

thankfully I have still got a good coverage and I'm only into my second month of fin. hopefully I can halt anymore loss (and maybe regrow) something in the next few years, until at least one new treatment is available

----------


## born

don't forget about follica.They have finished a phase 2 study.Just because they are silent doesn't mean they don't have something.Not to mention that scientists are now understanding the signals that tell hair to grow.I wonder how can someone say that 10-15 years ago it's the same as today.Just have a look at medical journals.They really didn't have clue how hair had those cycling phases.See at 53:34 where they are so far  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn8Qcnt-qiQ and you can also watch this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwoGB5ABlNk.

----------


## UK_

Cant be bothered to read the following, anyone know what the patent is actually for?

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2012/0014898.html

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> oh and its slightly annoying to think that there are guys out there, who are replicels test patients who were probably nw6 and are going to be nw1 shortly lol! providing it works.


 If it actually works that fast or that powerful, I'd be amazed.

I'm guessing it will never flip the scale for people.  I do bet it will be _most_  effective on guys with diffuse thinning.  There will be plenty of old bad folliciles remaining trying to grow that they'll reverse course.  The ones that are basically "dead" will remain "dead."  The possibility of the transplants growing brand new hair will be the only hope.

This isn't to say it won't have any efficacy on complete bald areas - I just want people to not have a nervous expectation of NW6 to NW1.

If I'm wrong, well so be it, thats freakin' awesome.  The science though to me says there needs to be some remaining hair that can be shielded from DHT.

----------


## Maradona

> If it actually works that fast or that powerful, I'd be amazed.
> 
> I'm guessing it will never flip the scale for people.  I do bet it will be _most_  effective on guys with diffuse thinning.  There will be plenty of old bad folliciles remaining trying to grow that they'll reverse course.  The ones that are basically "dead" will remain "dead."  The possibility of the transplants growing brand new hair will be the only hope.
> 
> This isn't to say it won't have any efficacy on complete bald areas - I just want people to not have a nervous expectation of NW6 to NW1.
> 
> If I'm wrong, well so be it, thats freakin' awesome.  The science though to me says there needs to be some remaining hair that can be shielded from DHT.


 Didn't they regrow new hair on a mouses foot  :Big Grin: . They know it works otherwise they wouldnt bother with the trials, however the effectiveness is what we have to find out. If it's 70% 50% or even 100%(since they used an uber dose), that would mean we are all in a fast track to rockstar hairdos..

at this point we dont know anything, other than they mentioned beating 20%.

----------


## clandestine

Stay realistic, my friends. Maintain a healthy skepticism, with a bit of optimism.

----------


## gmonasco

> Yeah my understanding is that Histogen hair will last as long as your original hair before you started balding. So if you started balding at 30 you get another 30 years.


 That's probably a simplistic estimate, as DHT production is not constant over the course of a lifetime.

----------


## gmonasco

> If Replicel show good results, you can be sure Histogen/Aderans/Follica will not take 10/15 years. They will hurry the !@#% up


 Right, because the only thing stopping those other companies from getting to market sooner is that they're all just lollygagging around, waiting for a competitor to spur them into hurrying up.

----------


## bigentries

> That's probably a simplistic estimate, as DHT production is not constant over the course of a lifetime.


 And its still a mistery how to quantify the damage caused by DHT, considering that the majority of people start balding after the end of puberty

----------


## stillinHS1994

> And its still a mistery how to quantify the damage caused by DHT, considering that the majority of people start balding after the end of puberty


 Or you can start in late puberty...like me... Ugh ...thanks for them genes mom and dad

----------


## Maradona

> Right, because the only thing stopping those other companies from getting to market sooner is that they're all just lollygagging around, waiting for a competitor to spur them into hurrying up.


 doesn't histogen and aderans have a potent formula already? they just want to improve their product, if replicel shows high results, other companies will release and go to phase 2,3 without delays with whatever they had and improve their results at the same time.

or should they wait 10/15 years until they get 100&#37; results and replicel/follica is already at your local store?

One product is sure to dominate the market if it's fairly effective and comes first.

----------


## Pate

> Yeah my understanding is that Histogen hair will last as long as your original hair before you started balding. Do if you started balding at 30 you get another 30 years. Im sure by then none of this will matter and entirely new and different options will be available.
> 
> So who cares if Histogen hair isnt truly permament :P


 The 30 year thing is what Gail Naughton said in one of her interviews but as a couple of other guys have pointed out, there are some problems with that argument:

1. You don't go through baldness until adolesence. So if you start balding at 25 and hit puberty at 15 that's only 10 years. Which is still great but... Problem #2 is a bit more of an issue.

2. It's not just a case of cumulative DHT exposure. The mechanism of DHT damage is not fully understood but seems to involve age somehow. If you stop taking Propecia you experience 'catch-up baldness' even though your follicles have been exposed to much less DHT over the time you took Propecia. If cumulative DHT exposure was the only cause, you wouldn't experience catch-up baldness, you'd just start balding again where you left off at the same rate you were balding before. It's like there's some sort of body clock running independently of DHT, and when the DHT levels return to normal, you 'fast-forward' straight to where you are on the clock.

So I think realistically we just have no idea how long Histogen will last and there's only one way to find out - conduct the trials and wait and see.

But even if it only lasts two years, I don't even care. I would sit through a series of injections every two years if it restored me my flowing locks.  :Smile:

----------


## Losing_It

> 2. It's not just a case of cumulative DHT exposure. The mechanism of DHT damage is not fully understood but seems to involve age somehow. If you stop taking Propecia you experience 'catch-up baldness' even though your follicles have been exposed to much less DHT over the time you took Propecia. If cumulative DHT exposure was the only cause, you wouldn't experience catch-up baldness, you'd just start balding again where you left off at the same rate you were balding before. It's like there's some sort of body clock running independently of DHT, and when the DHT levels return to normal, you 'fast-forward' straight to where you are on the clock.


 I often wonder about this. Surely, it must relate to the aggresiveness of a person's hairloss. I understand that you lose what you gained within a year of stopping treatment, but surely you can't go from 3 to 5 within a year, especially if you taken fin for say ten years? IDK maybe I am just confused. Anyways hope replicel works out for all of us, even if it stops further progression.

----------


## 67mph

Kinda close now aren't we, phase 1 results to be announced (more than what they've given us thus far) end of March, phase 2 about to be underway, everyone holding tight til then?, i feel the thread's gone of the boil some what.

If any of you, like me, have seen the amount of good things coming out in the news regarding Stem Cells being used in all manner of human 'improvements', you'll see why i am actually excited by Replicel sorting us lot out.

Though, on a downlow, it wouldn't be for atleast 10 years for the average jo to have this new advancement done due to the legalities, money and of course the queue.

good luck you lot, regards,
57mph

----------


## 2020

10 years? really? Both Histogen and Replicel claim that they will release their treatments in 2015.

----------


## 67mph

i know i know sorry, but that's just me saying it, the classic 10 years sorry.

What i meant was -
released in 2015 (4 years away if end of 2015) 
cash to get the treament (say 4 years saving)
balls to go ahead and get it done when you've the cash (12 months thought process)

umm, ok lets opt for 9 years, that ok?

You may have to update your profile name by then 2020, haa!

regrads,
57mph

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> 10 years? really? Both Histogen and Replicel claim that they will release their treatments in 2015.


 As much as it pains me to say it there's zero chance of either being out in 2015.  :Frown:  

So many hoops to jump through. Actually that's not fair, they have to go through all these checks.

----------


## 2020

> As much as it pains me to say it there's zero chance of either being out in 2015.  
> 
> So many hoops to jump through. Actually that's not fair, they have to go through all these checks.


 you do realize that investors too are pressuring them to release their treatment as soon as possible so that they can make their money back. It's in the best interest for those companies to work as fast as possible.
btw, Replicel has been working on this for the past 9 years. I'm sure they're very close by now.
We already know that Histogen stuff works, the rest is just tweaking and maximizing results...

----------


## gmonasco

> you do realize that investors too are pressuring them to release their treatment as soon as possible so that they can make their money back. It's in the best interest for those companies to work as fast as possible.


 The process takes as long as it takes. Nobody is served by releasing a product before it's ready.




> btw, Replicel has been working on this for the past 9 years. I'm sure they're very close by now.


 People have been working on a whole lot of cures for much longer than that, without success.




> We already know that Histogen stuff works, the rest is just tweaking and maximizing results...


 Actually, "we" know no such thing.

----------


## 2020

> Actually, "we" know no such thing.


 http://histogen.com/aboutus/news_events.htm#25

----------


## gmonasco

Those of us who actually know how to interpret data understand the difference between "here are some preliminary results that might possibly indicate we have something" and "it works."

----------


## 2020

> Those of us who actually know how to interpret data understand the difference between "here are some preliminary results that might possibly indicate we have something" and "it works."


 but they already tested it on humans and it worked. Do you see the percentages?

----------


## gmonasco

Yes, and those percentages don't demonstrate in themselves that Histogen's HSC actually creates any new hairs at all.  For all that one can tell from the data, HSC might simply be coaxing existing hairs out of the catagen/telogen phase early.

----------


## 2020

> At one year, a statistically significant increase in total hair count (P=0.032) continued to be seen.


 sounds like some new hair were grown...





> Histogen's HSC is currently being developed and evaluated an injectable for hair growth. The combination of Wnt proteins and growth factors making up the formulation have been shown to both stimulate resting hair follicles and *induce new follicle formation*.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

You definitely seem on the optimistic side 2020. I guess I was too this time last year. I'd say I'm moving more towards a realistic opinion of all cell based therapy and the hoopla that surrounds it. I think the fact that I've see no substantial updates, results or progress in the last year that I've been coming here has soured me somewhat on the rate of progress. It's painfully slow.

Could be talking through my hoop here but I think Histogen are an eternity away from having anything ready. The first to market will be Aderans I'm sure.

----------


## 2020

> Could be talking through my hoop here but I think Histogen are an eternity away from having anything ready. The first to market will be Aderans I'm sure.


 wait? Quite the opposite - Histogen will probably be the first.

http://www.histogen.com/products/clinical_status.htm

Phase 2 is due by end of this year (December). If it's successful, then they may not even need phase 3 and they could probably release their treatment in Singapore or whatever earlier.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Highly doubt they'll have phase 2 done and dusted by December. Maybe that was the timeline before they experienced some delays. By the looks of the site though they're sticking to their guns re 2015. It will definitely need phase 3 completion for release in the Western Hemisphere. I'm convinced though that we won't see anything until 2016 (Aderans). But hey on the plus side that's 4 years and not the eternal 5.  :Smile:

----------


## eeeuuu

I dont know if anyone has brought this up, but after considering purchasing stock in this company I started doing some research...my worry is this...the injections that they did on the mice were done on SCID mice (Severe combined immunodeficiency). these mice are commonly tested on...they cannot fight infection...they also transplant tumors into them because they cannot reject the tumors...maybe this is the case with the cells. maybe they cant reject them and that is why the treatment works on them...maybe human immune systems will reject the cells?...just a thought  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_...ncy_(non-human)

----------


## MackJames

> I dont know if anyone has brought this up, but after considering purchasing stock in this company I started doing some research...my worry is this...the injections that they did on the mice were done on SCID mice (Severe combined immunodeficiency). these mice are commonly tested on...they cannot fight infection...they also transplant tumors into them because they cannot reject the tumors...maybe this is the case with the cells. maybe they cant reject them and that is why the treatment works on them...maybe human immune systems will reject the cells?...just a thought  
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_...ncy_(non-human)


 Interesting question.  I don't know if rejection would be a problem since they are using your own cells.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

There is much success in the autologous world, so the chance you would reject your own cells is very low.  Something would have had to go wrong in the multiplication process.

----------


## eeeuuu

I dont know much about it, its just a thought that crossed my mind...Im still gonna buy the stock lol

----------


## PinotQ

eeeuuu,  As you correctly state, there are big differences in results in testing between mice and humans and I'm sure at least one of reasons is the lack of an immune response in the mice.  However, not only is NotBelievingIt correct regarding the fact that this process is autologous and therefore has a very low chance of an immune response, but if you google the intitial experiments of Jahoda, I believe they found that the DSC cells were immune privileged.  Here is an exceprt:

More recently in 1999, researchers, led by Colin Jahoda at Durham University in Britain, took cells at the bottom of hair follicles from Jahoda's own scalp and from a colleague's. These cells from the dermal papilla were then transplanted into the forearm of Jahoda's wife, Amanda Reynolds. Within five weeks, the transplanted tissue - no bigger than the head of a pin - made a total of five fully grown hairs in Amanda's arm. This simple experiment shows the potential of being able to induce new hair follicles in human skin.

Even more interesting from the scientific point of view is that the hair follicles were made in a woman using cells derived from a man. Normally the foreign cells would be rejected by the recipient. But the scientists suspect the cells taken from the base of follicle may have some type of immune privilege which allows them to mix with foreign cells. So instead of being rejected by the woman's immune system, the male cells interacted with her cells to create new follicles. So it may be possible to use dermal papilla cells from one human source to induce hair follicles in another individual without the cells being rejected as foreign.

----------


## UK_

@PinotQ:

That excerpt you quoted - correct me if im wrong as im going way back to 2007 when I read that - but wasnt that the research that led to the start-up of the Manchester based Intercytex?




> Phase 2 is due by end of this year (December). If it's successful, then they may not even need phase 3 and they could probably release their treatment in Singapore or whatever earlier.


 According to what source?

----------


## PinotQ

UK,  yes I believe that was at least some of the research that led to Intercytex.  My understanding of one of the huge hurdles in turning the Jahoda experiment into a commercially successful treatment was that the cells had to be transplanted quickly or they would lose their identity or potency or both.  Plus they had to be multiplied into many cells.  So I have always understood that one of the keys to Aderans' and Replicel's success was in the replication process.  I believe that I also read that at one point, the cells started to lose their shape and character after the 4th or 5th pass during the culturing process.  Hopefully, they have come a long way in solving this.  Or possibly, maybe the DSC cells that Replicel starts out with make a difference.  We'll find out something soon.

----------


## 2020

Replicel is not selling a drug. It sells a treatment that uses YOUR OWN UNMODIFIED cells. I read somewhere that for things like that companies may not even need to go through Phase 3...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My only question to Replicel would be: will it reverse ALL damage done by DHT? Meaning would those new cells regrow your old follicles to the same quality they were when I was 16? Why is 20&#37; being thrown around? 20% of no hair is still no hair... why can't it be 100%?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Replicel is not selling a drug. It sells a treatment that uses YOUR OWN UNMODIFIED cells. I read somewhere that for things like that companies may not even need to go through Phase 3... 
> 
> My only question to Replicel would be: will it reverse ALL damage done by DHT? Meaning would those new cells regrow your old follicles to the same quality they were when I was 16? Why is 20% being thrown around? 20% of no hair is still no hair... why can't it be 100%?


 We can probably think of it like this:

If you never the change/fill the oil and the car seizes up due to dirty oil/lack of oil...you can change everything about the engine surrounding the pistons and shaft to your hearts delight, but ultimately without replacing the useless parts, the engine won't go.

Now in this case "replacing" the hair follicle that has been "killed" isn't really possible exactly - but a more direct way to provide stimulated nourishment to coax it back into its growth cycles would be necessary.

Thats why I'm of the mind that Replicel will have the biggest benefit to guys who still have decent coverage, anything less will require a regimen to stimulate growth to get the hair "back into physical shape" as it were.

----------


## greatjob!

> Replicel is not selling a drug. It sells a treatment that uses YOUR OWN UNMODIFIED cells. I read somewhere that for things like that companies may not even need to go through Phase 3... 
> 
> My only question to Replicel would be: will it reverse ALL damage done by DHT? Meaning would those new cells regrow your old follicles to the same quality they were when I was 16? Why is 20% being thrown around? 20% of no hair is still no hair... why can't it be 100%?


 The cells aren't "unmodified", they are unnaturally forcing cells to multiply. Anytime you do this you run the risk of introducing mutations, which could ultimately result in bad things like cancer. The FDA typically only approves drugs or treatments after phase 2 for things that treat serious and life-threatening illnesses that lack good treatments. I think it is really rare for accelerated approval and I think the only treatments that have been approved for release after phase 2 are for rare cancers, so I highly doubt they would approve anything early for hair loss. The only hope for early release is going to be outside of the U.S.

People can say what they want about the FDA or that you would rather be dead than be bald, but if a treatment for baldness caused a serious disease like cancer people would be murdering the company executives. Just look at the back lash for propecia, and that only makes your d*ck limp. Imagine the forum posts and news stories if propecia was causing life threatening illnesses.

----------


## clandestine

> People can say what they want about the FDA or that you would rather be dead than be bald, but if a treatment for baldness caused a serious disease like cancer people would be murdering the company executives. Just look at the back lash for propecia, and that only makes your d*ck limp. Imagine the forum posts and news stories if propecia was causing life threatening illnesses.


 Interestingly, some would rather be die than be sexually defunct. Priorities, I suppose.

----------


## ccmethinning

> The cells aren't "unmodified", they are unnaturally forcing cells to multiply. Anytime you do this you run the risk of introducing mutations, which could ultimately result in bad things like cancer. The FDA typically only approves drugs or treatments after phase 2 for things that treat serious and life-threatening illnesses that lack good treatments. I think it is really rare for accelerated approval and I think the only treatments that have been approved for release after phase 2 are for rare cancers, so I highly doubt they would approve anything early for hair loss. The only hope for early release is going to be outside of the U.S.
> 
> People can say what they want about the FDA or that you would rather be dead than be bald, but if a treatment for baldness caused a serious disease like cancer people would be murdering the company executives. Just look at the back lash for propecia, and that only makes your d*ck limp. Imagine the forum posts and news stories if propecia was causing life threatening illnesses.


 There would probably be less backlash if propecia caused death rather than dick limpness lol   :Wink:

----------


## 2020

they don't say anything about Phase 3

http://www.replicel.com/our-science/clinical-trials/

maybe Phase 3 is only required for western markets....

----------


## 2020

> These cells are then multiplied many times over in a special patented culture before being injected back into the scalp in their millions, stimulating the *formation of new hair follicles* or rejuvenating those that have stopped producing hair on the top of the head.


 ^ what do they mean by FORMATION OF NEW HAIR FOLLICLES? 
Do they actually create NEW FOLLICLES FROM SCRATCH or do they just trigger those left over stem cells from dead follicles to start growing new follicles?  :Confused:

----------


## mg39

> ^ what do they mean by FORMATION OF NEW HAIR FOLLICLES? 
> Do they actually create NEW FOLLICLES FROM SCRATCH or do they just trigger those left over stem cells from dead follicles to start growing new follicles?


 They claim both, but the "secret sauce" as Hall put it is in the triggering of damaged/miniturized hair follicles.

----------


## 2020

> They claim both, but the "secret sauce" as Hall put it is in the triggering of damaged/miniturized hair follicles.


 how is that possible??? If a person is predetermined to have 100K follicles, how could they possibly increase that number?? I thought that the best they could is to REVIVE dead follicles and that's it.
What if by accident they inject too much and 50K new follicles start growing. 150K follicles that's going to look ridiculous!

----------


## greatjob!

> ^ what do they mean by FORMATION OF NEW HAIR FOLLICLES? 
> Do they actually create NEW FOLLICLES FROM SCRATCH or do they just trigger those left over stem cells from dead follicles to start growing new follicles?


 I don't think they know that yet. Hair follicle cells are just specialized epidermal cells. They are hoping that the multiplied cells will recruit standard epidermal cells on the scalp once injected and cluster together to form new hair follicles. I believe they were able to do this in mice, and there has been success doing this with other cells in the body. It's just a question of if they got it right for this particular cellular process in humans.

----------


## mg39

> how is that possible??? If a person is predetermined to have 100K follicles, how could they possibly increase that number?? I thought that the best they could is to REVIVE dead follicles and that's it.
> What if by accident they inject too much and 50K new follicles start growing. 150K follicles that's going to look ridiculous!


 That's what the clinical trials are for.  Who knows, it may be posturing on their behalf to garner stock interest...if they can tackle MPB from multiple angles to make a cure twice as likely, I can see why people would invest on that principle alone and if only one hits then who cares, they still come up with a cure.  Not sure on how it would affect total number of follicles on any one person's head if both scenarios are effective.  Maybe there's some sort of natural predisposition to only have a certain number of hair follicles on one's head.  Genetics are such a big mystery.

----------


## 2020

> Maybe there's some sort of natural predisposition to only have a certain number of hair follicles on one's head.


 god I hope so or else the results can look disastrous

----------


## mg39

> god I hope so or else the results can look disastrous


 Not sure about disastrous, I think everyone on this forum would want an ultra thick mane of hair vs a runway down the middle  :Smile:

----------


## 2020

> Not sure about disastrous, I think everyone on this forum would want an ultra thick mane of hair vs a runway down the middle


 right but how could they possibly predict where these new follicles are going to grow? Some spots may end up with more hair than others.

I'd be more than happy if they could reverse all of the MPB damage and bring my hair back to how it looked when I was 13  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maradona

> right but how could they possibly predict where these new follicles are going to grow? Some spots may end up with more hair than others.
> 
> I'd be more than happy if they could reverse all of the MPB damage and bring my hair back to how it looked when I was 13


 well in the "rat experiments", the follicles simply seemed to reinforce the already existing small ones.

in the their foot, the follicles were all over the place with no pattern but still limited to a certain radius.

I don't think this will damage your harl IF you have diffuse pattern baldness or your follicles are still "ALIVE" for example by using propecia. Because the cells will simply be in a solution and attach themselves to your existing follicles, and not cluster with each other when they encounter "nothing" useful.

For slick baldness it might be more difficult, who knows, it might not rejuvinate the dead follicles but it will create new ones and this pattern we cannot predict.  :Frown: 

I think if there's no such thing as dead follicles and rejuvenation is really possible then the results won't be disastrous, if there's such thing as dead follicles or this treatment can't revive them but simply reconstruct a new one, then they could create new follicles in an unpredictable pattern and really need a huge amount of "replicel's sauce".

This is just my opinion from what i've read guys. I ain't no expert simply a student.

However, aderans and other researchers have tried doing this with different type of cells but it did grow hair,****ed up ones, but it did. Replicel method will work for sure if only if the injection has been done correctly and you have targeted the existing follicles. Wether it'll be significant to hair loss sufferers, we will find out.

On a side note, i said i'd be back in april but i just invested 1k more on replicel so i just keep researching and researching like a mofo, and can't control myself to post here , if i lose the money it's alright im just very excited if i win. in total me and a friend have put 2.5k in replicel, i know it's crazy but i have a good feeling that it works and that's enough to get the stock prices up. 

Wether it will bring back all my hair, i don't know, all we can do is hope.


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ffar

I lost me hope. There won't be a cure in next ten years. I am sorry but all this 
"for 5 years" make me sick. I know this board and difrent one... and allways they say 5 years from now. What we know for sure? We don't even know if something works. I have not seen any proising results. Just theory or some pictures that tells nothing. .

----------


## clandestine

> I lost me hope. There won't be a cure in next ten years. I am sorry but all this 
> "for 5 years" make me sick. I know this board and difrent one... and allways they say 5 years from now. What we know for sure? We don't even know if something works. I have not seen any proising results. Just theory or some pictures that tells nothing. .


 Great display of optimism, mate!

----------


## 2020

> I lost me hope. There won't be a cure in next ten years. I am sorry but all this 
> "for 5 years" make me sick. I know this board and difrent one... and allways they say 5 years from now. What we know for sure? We don't even know if something works. I have not seen any proising results. Just theory or some pictures that tells nothing. .


 Histogen does work, check their website for pictures. They're on Phase 2 now which studies efficacy so most likely they'll get even better results. 2015 is their date.

Aderans - they had some "weak" regrowth pictures but that was a long time ago. They invested A LOT of money in this and they're conducting many studies at once. They said that they should have something by 2014....

Replicel - we don't know anything yet... They were extremely successful in mice but we'll see how they do it with humans in two months. 2015 also

----------


## UK_

Aderans stated in a press release in early 2011 that Phase 2 would be finished by spring 2012 - low and behold they've pushed this date back to 2013 now.

When will Histogen have their phase 2 results?  Ive heard December 2012, Spring 2012 does anyone have a credible source of information that can answer this question?

----------


## 2020

http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/sh...istogen&rank=1




> Study Start Date:	December 2011
> Estimated Study Completion Date:	December 2012
> Estimated Primary Completion Date:	June 2012 (Final data collection date for primary outcome measure)

----------


## UK_

Thats just the 'official' completion date, not really an indication of when we'll see first results... the phase 1 completion date was well after they released the first results - they kept the trial going to see the effects of the treatment up to the 2 year period - so we could see results way before the December 2012 mark -mah right?

----------


## ffar

2020 I saw pictures from Histogen on their site. But it is 2 years old now. 
If they would have another good results they would show it.
Aderans efect is 14(if i remember currectly) hairs per cm^2. Forgive me but it is notghing.
And yes... Replicel. We don't know anything. Will see on March? 
I don't believe that they will show anything at all.

----------


## Kiwi

> 2020 I saw pictures from Histogen on their site. But it is 2 years old now. 
> If they would have another good results they would show it.
> Aderans efect is 14(if i remember currectly) hairs per cm^2. Forgive me but it is notghing.
> And yes... Replicel. We don't know anything. Will see on March? 
> I don't believe that they will show anything at all.


 You dont know shit. You've been here since Jan and already sounding like you have some insights... Palease!

I've said it before and I'llsay it again. 14 hairs per s sq is better than zero. Anybody with actual hair loss that is already below that mark will no doubt agree  :Smile: 

This is eapecially good if you get propecia side effects like I do.

----------


## Kiwi

To all the annoying noobs pointing out that Histogen said that they were going to post more info last year.... Dont forget that they lost a year being taken to court by some scum sucking company over a patent.

Angry? Then send an abusive email to the company that delayed your hair growth by a year. They should be slaughtered...

----------


## ffar

Kiwi i wasn't just a member of this borard. Sorry dude people without acout
are able to watch.  
You says that 14 per cm^2 is better then nothig and I am saying 
it is 7 graphs per cm^ so for me it is nothing.

----------


## 2020

> Kiwi i wasn't just a member of this borard. Sorry dude people without acout
> are able to watch.  
> You says that 14 per cm^2 is better then nothig and I am saying 
> it is 7 graphs per cm^ so for me it is nothing.


 this is why Histogen is being delayed:
http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2009/...rs-lawsuit-hi/


As for Aderans, I'm sure they'll do better as time goes by. They have a $100+ million to play with and they can afford doing many studies at once. They'll nail it eventually...

----------


## UK_

That was a while back 2020, since then Histogen have acquired new board members, lost old ones and defeated SkinMedica - they also secured the funds to head into Phase 2 back in 2010.

Regardless Gail Naughton has really weathered some rough storms in the past, it irritates me when large corporations utilise dirty tricks and red tape to stifle trials into progressive treatments - that said it's a necessary evil in many respects.

----------


## bananana

There is a short, few days old interview with leading companies on askmen site.
Strangely dr. Cotsarelis is the only one that declined the interview (?), but anyways, here is a short text about histogen:

Naughton believes she and her team have identified the four growth factors that are most important for the cycling of a hair follicle and for stimulating growth: Follistatin, Noggin (seriously), Vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF), and Keratinocyte growth factor (KGF). So far, according to Histogen, patients have had statistically significant hair growth (including increases in hair count, hair thickness and hair density) at 12 weeks and at one year. Histogen aims to have a product on the market in Asia in 2015 and in the U.S. a year later. The actual procedure involves a one- or two-time set of injections in the scalp with a very fine 32-gauge needle, taking only several minutes rather than the hours required for a hair transplant.

I could swear I read a few months back in another interview it would be in asia maybe in 2013, not 2015.
But I may be wrong, with piles of info in my head who can say for sure - point is: I really hope they wont be prolonging the dates (much), otherwise they would lose credibility in a flash.
As far as I'm concerned - 2015 would be a charm if it happens then. I really hope they get more good results and soon.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> There is a short, few days old interview with leading companies on askmen site.
> Strangely dr. Cotsarelis is the only one that declined the interview (?), but anyways, here is a short text about histogen:
> 
> Naughton believes she and her team have identified the four growth factors that are most important for the cycling of a hair follicle and for stimulating growth: Follistatin, Noggin (seriously), Vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF), and Keratinocyte growth factor (KGF). So far, according to Histogen, patients have had statistically significant hair growth (including increases in hair count, hair thickness and hair density) at 12 weeks and at one year. Histogen aims to have a product on the market in Asia in 2015 and in the U.S. a year later. The actual procedure involves a one- or two-time set of injections in the scalp with a very fine 32-gauge needle, taking only several minutes rather than the hours required for a hair transplant.
> 
> I could swear I read a few months back in another interview it would be in asia maybe in 2013, not 2015.
> But I may be wrong, with piles of info in my head who can say for sure - point is: I really hope they wont be prolonging the dates (much), otherwise they would lose credibility in a flash.
> As far as I'm concerned - 2015 would be a charm if it happens then. I really hope they get more good results and soon.


 Lol yep. They said 2013...I remember... So much for that


I used to be like kiwi, but theb i faced reality

----------


## 2020

> Lol yep. They said 2013...I remember... So much for that
> 
> 
> I used to be like kiwi, but theb i faced reality


 who said 2013? Histogen?

----------


## bananana

I think they did. But it seems highly unlikely (2013) since they're still testing it and all.
So 2015 sounds way more reasonable, but as I said - if they prolong that 99% of people will be pissed and wont believe another word they say - with a reason, not to mention the scientific circles, investors...

I strongly believe they wouldnt blurb these numbers out on a pure presumption, theres got to be more than that. 
And I'm really curious why dr. Cotsarelis declined to be interviewed? Because they dont have any new findings or?
I'm pissed follica updates its site like once PER YEAR! Thats no way to treat the public. Histogen is also kinda slow, but at least it's once every 2 or 3 months.
Replicel is best here by far - they seem to be publishing all kinds of news pretty regularly.

I think most of us need It by 2015 and cant wait much longer. I'm diffusely thinning on top - I've done one HT, still waiting for proper results, I just couldnt wait any longer, people started noticing it.
Anyways, keeping my fingers crossed for 2015 - no delays.

----------


## elvispresley

hi guys, do we know if REPLICEL will publish the result at the end of march?
(is the famous date we are waiting since long time)

do they will  publish for sure or maybe will be a fake?

thx a lot 4 the answer

----------


## bananana

well elvis, nobody knows will it be fake or not except replicel - now does it? we can speculate here for years, but its really all up to them.
And these specualtions are all pointless, none of us is an expert in biotechnology/hair replication. We should comment when new findings come not will they come or will they be fake or whateva...

My personal opinion is no way they would be faking a stuff like that and throwing millions down the toilet when the truth comes around. Their careers would be over, but as I said lets wait for some proper news rather than debate what would be if it would be...

----------


## elvispresley

> well elvis, nobody knows will it be fake or not except replicel - now does it? we can speculate here for years, but its really all up to them.
> And these specualtions are all pointless, none of us is an expert in biotechnology/hair replication. We should comment when new findings come not will they come or will they be fake or whateva...
> 
> My personal opinion is no way they would be faking a stuff like that and throwing millions down the toilet when the truth comes around. Their careers would be over, but as I said lets wait for some proper news rather than debate what would be if it would be...


 ok thx. 

but my question is: where is the source who said about that famous date we are waiting since long time... when they will show the results of the trial?

because until now i saw people talking but i never saw the source of this news

if someone knows let US know  :Wink:  thx a lot

----------


## bananana

You probably think regarding to this:


The TS001-2009 study team will be performing a thorough review of the collected study data throughout the months of March and April 2012.* Once complete, the treatment groups will be revealed (un-blinded) to the data analysis team and the data will be analyzed. RepliCel remains on schedule to release the initial review of efficacy results in April 2012.

So, they should release the data in april, not march.

Further:
Subject efficacy at 6-months post injection is the first step in measuring a treatment response.* All subjects will continue to participate in the post injection follow-up period of the study until August 2013 and a review of final safety and efficacy results will commence before the end of 2013.** The continued follow-up period is a key component of the study to confirm treatment safety profile and response trends at 6, 12 and 24 months.

The initial data from RepliCels 6-month subject follow-up will be used in the Companys Investigational Medical Product Dossier (IMPD), which is presently being developed for a Phase IIb dose-ranging clinical trial of 100 patients that is expected to commence in fall 2012.* The protocol will be submitted to the EMEA, FDA and Health Canada for review.* A final decision on the location of the trial is pending.

So, basically IF IT WORKS, last tests will be conducted before the end of 2013, probably meaning it could go to market in 2015.
That is IF IT WORKS as well as they presume it does.

We'll see the first results in april then.

----------


## bananana

Ps

I'm really curious what it will turn up to if it works (would it turn your hair as dense as in childhood, is the density controlable, what about hair line, guys that got HT done would probably need to go to kill some of the excess follicules with lasers and such - oh, the irony...)
But thats all guessing and sci-fi now. We'll see the first results in 2 months and go from there.

----------


## BoSox

> Ps
> 
> I'm really curious what it will turn up to if it works (would it turn your hair as dense as in childhood, is the density controlable, what about hair line, guys that got HT done would probably need to go to kill some of the excess follicules with lasers and such - oh, the irony...)
> But thats all guessing and sci-fi now. We'll see the first results in 2 months and go from there.


 This is exactly what's going through my mind, and it's driving me nuts! When i look at my hair loss, i think man.. it needs soo much work, especially the hairline. I'm hoping Replicel can ease our minds with amazing results.

2 months is going to feel like 2 years, but if they hit a homerun with results.. i don't mind waiting until 2015.

----------


## bananana

I feel you.  :Smile: 
It's so painful to see my photos from 6 years ago - I was solid norwood 1. Now I'm like 3, I've done HT (still waiting for proper results) but had no idea my hair thinning bit by bit on top - my projections say I would be like norwood 5 in the end if I've done nothing. I'll go ti proper assesment of my grafts left in 2013 - until then firing all guns to preserve the situation, so I really hope we'll have solid treatment in the next five years.

I'm holding my optimism about replicel till we see the early testing results.
Of course, I would wish them to be positive.

----------


## UK_

> Lol yep. They said 2013...I remember... So much for that
> 
> 
> I used to be like kiwi, but theb i faced reality


 Yeah I remember the "Pan-Asian approval in 2013"  :Frown: 

Oh well.

----------


## bananana

Shit.
Thats a good reason to doubt anything they say from now on.  :Frown: 
But to be honest - 2013 sounded very unreal - its like in 10 months.
Thing that worries me why would they "miss" by so much. 2 years is a lot. :/

Has anybody from the forum been in contact with them?
It would be great for everyone if we could reach someone official there who could keep us posted...

----------


## UK_

I'd also like to know whether anybody could give a good indication of where we would be right now had SkinMedica not flown in with all their litigation.

----------


## bananana

> I'd also like to know whether anybody could give a good indication of where we would be right now had SkinMedica not flown in with all their litigation.


 That too, but it's piss under the bridge as you brits like to say.  :Wink: 

I hope they're focused on their mission now. As I said - if it will be 2015 - that is fantastic. But if 2015 comes and we get a new "promise" for 2018, that would be a catastrophe. I mean, they have 3 years - its enough time for both histogen and replicel to conduct all the tests, if it proves to be working.
Ah, we'll know in less than 2 months for replicel.
Fingers crossed mates.

----------


## elvispresley

> That too, but it's piss under the bridge as you brits like to say. 
> 
> I hope they're focused on their mission now. As I said - if it will be 2015 - that is fantastic. But if 2015 comes and we get a new "promise" for 2018, that would be a catastrophe. I mean, they have 3 years - its enough time for both histogen and replicel to conduct all the tests, if it proves to be working.
> Ah, we'll know in less than 2 months for replicel.
> Fingers crossed mates.


 
thx a lot for the info guys, i think this is the last train for us... if in april will be no good, or in the 2015 nothing happen we have no chance other than GHO or a FUE... we need to concentrate togheter...lol

----------


## WashedOut

> thx a lot for the info guys, i think this is the last train for us... if in april will be no good, or in the 2015 nothing happen we have no chance other than GHO or a FUE... we need to concentrate togheter...lol


 Jeez talk about putting your eggs in one basket. These people aren't making your sandwich at Subway they're trying to push medicine to new frontiers, of course there will be delays and hits and misses. That has no bearing on whether they will be ultimately successful or not. If there was a proven method or timeline for hair multiplication set and these companies were having delays that would be one thing, but these companies are in uncharted waters and while I do think they will reach eventual success I have no idea when and I don't expect to know.

----------


## Kirby_

^ True, WO. This is cutting-edge stuff. Unfortunately that means a lot of uncertainty.

----------


## Maradona

Hey guys i've just checked hairsite forums and apparently REPLICEL has been "dead" since august. 

Just like spencer said, it's amazing how these hardcore speculators look like they know their shit.

According to them replicel procedure is the same as aderans so it is bound to fail. :Cool: 

I'm scared of the money I invested  :Big Grin: , according to them replicel is a scam company attracting investors.  :EEK!: 

Those people at those forums rather have a cue bald ass head with a chrome dome for the rest of their lives just to prove their "speculation was right, we are hair loss experts".  hahaha

----------


## Sogeking

> Hey guys i've just checked hairsite forums and apparently REPLICEL has been "dead" since august. 
> 
> Just like spencer said, it's amazing how these hardcore speculators look like they know their shit.
> 
> According to them replicel procedure is the same as aderans so it is bound to fail.
> 
> I'm scared of the money I invested , according to them replicel is a scam company attracting investors. 
> 
> Those people at those forums rather have a cue bald ass head with a chrome dome for the rest of their lives just to prove their "speculation was right, we are hair loss experts".  hahaha


 When we see the results we can comment, until then doesn't really matter who says what.

Even the guys at Replicel are not analyzing the data and doing the follow ups of participants.

All this waiting, might as well wait for my death. I'll spend my whole life waiting and then one day you wake up, you have a full head of hair but an 83 year olds body.

----------


## BMT

Maybe your already dead -

Why not be a Man and live totally now - not hope and wait for some future dream.

----------


## UK_

Replicel a scam company?  LOL!   Yeah... im sure Dr. Rolf Hoffmann is the hair loss industry equivalent to Bernie Madoff.

Ive seen some pretty stupid comments on Hairsite, I wouldnt pay much attention.

----------


## Maradona

> Maybe your already dead -
> 
> Why not be a Man and live totally now - not hope and wait for some future dream.


 Im trying everyday man, deep inside i know i'll never get my hair back but i don't know i just have some hope which is bothering me all the time. I wish I could get rid of it and deal with my baldness and say 
"im bald fine move on".



I thought it was easy...it's hard...with all these companies around the corner.

 :Frown:

----------


## BMT

> Im trying everyday man, deep inside i know i'll never get my hair back but i don't know i just have some hope which is bothering me all the time. I wish I could get rid of it and deal with my baldness and say 
> "im bald fine move on".
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was easy...it's hard...with all these companies around the corner.


 
I totally understand man. I was so depressed about going bald too. But I realised it's because of low self worth and bit liking yourself, that's the problem. Since then I've met an attractive girl and am much happier now. Even if she leaves it's ok. Life is about dealing with pain and overcoming fear. There is so much more freedom in that than worrying about hair (or lack thereof!)

Live life now my brothers. **** what te world thinks of you and be happy (:

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> Hey guys i've just checked hairsite forums and apparently REPLICEL has been "dead" since august. 
> 
> Just like spencer said, it's amazing how these hardcore speculators look like they know their shit.
> 
> According to them replicel procedure is the same as aderans so it is bound to fail.
> 
> I'm scared of the money I invested , according to them replicel is a scam company attracting investors. 
> 
> Those people at those forums rather have a cue bald ass head with a chrome dome for the rest of their lives just to prove their "speculation was right, we are hair loss experts".  hahaha


 Dude, don't pay attention to what these other hair loss websites are saying.  When they say that Replicel is dead, that is total and unadulterated horseshit.  Replicel's procedure is not the same as Aderans's at all.  In layman's terms, Replicel is using dermal sheath cup cells while Aderans is using dermal papilla cells.  I'm sure that there are plenty of other differences between their procedure in terms of ways to mutiply the cells, etc.  A lot of these other hair loss message boards spew such garbage and are totally corrupted.  Spencer has even talked about how most of these other sites are corrupted/hijacked.  Have faith man, I really believe that Replicel is on to something.  And don't buy into the b.s. that these other sites put forth.  The internet is so full of false information that it isn't even funny.

----------


## bananana

You're right, these are uncharted waters, but much has been accomplished in just last couple of years. Therefore, I think our chances of success are rising exponentially. I'm so jealous at those kids today - in 10 years they'll be able to sort baldness out in 30 minutes at a local dermatologist. (probably).
I strongly believe we are the last generation fighting this problem. 
I'm also very interested in dr. Gho - that procedure alone seems to be revolutionary! I'm going to try to maintain all I got now, hopefully in 2 or 3 years either the cure will be here or Gho will lower his prices or I'll make enough money for them.  :Smile: 
Keep the spirits high guys. We're close.

I'm pissed at myself now because in the last 6 years since I noticed the loss - I've pretty much done nothing to contain it! Such an idiot!
Ah well..

----------


## Maradona

how are you going to mantain bro?

Im thinking of fin again because I believe replicel will help those with minituarized hair the most, that's just my opinion until more results are published.

I had lots of sides a 1mg but almost none at .5mg.

----------


## Maradona

> I totally understand man. I was so depressed about going bald too. But I realised it's because of low self worth and bit liking yourself, that's the problem. Since then I've met an attractive girl and am much happier now. Even if she leaves it's ok. Life is about dealing with pain and overcoming fear. There is so much more freedom in that than worrying about hair (or lack thereof!)
> 
> Live life now my brothers. **** what te world thinks of you and be happy (:


 that's great advice bro, very inspirational. :Wink: 

I'll keep trying to be happy despite my baldness. But I wish I had a definite answer you know, will I be bald for the rest of my life? or do i have to wait 5 years :Confused: ?

----------


## bananana

> how are you going to mantain bro?
> 
> Im thinking of fin again because I believe replicel will help those with minituarized hair the most, that's just my opinion until more results are published.
> 
> I had lots of sides a 1mg but almost none at .5mg.


 All guns:
iron + tocotrienols + beer yeast + scalproller + minox + soy isoflavones + 2 liters of green tea daily (there is a study on soy+green tea=72% lower DHT) + walnuts (maybe even sunflower seeds- someone here said that it worked for him) + saw palmetto + daily exercise.

If that mothereffin combo doesnt give results - I will shoot myself and and get it over with.  :Smile:

----------


## Sogeking

> Maybe your already dead -
> 
> Why not be a Man and live totally now - not hope and wait for some future dream.


 That is what I meant. 
What I was trying to say is:
If they continue to drag on. I mibght be watining for a cure until I reach old age. That way I will waste my life on waiting!

I care about my hairloss but I can't afford (in non-financial way) for it to be my prime concern.
In worst case scenario I won't get lucky with women. In that case I would have to work harder to earn more money and some potential one will come along  :Big Grin: .

What actually concerns me more is the current situation in my country which is honestly going to shit.

----------


## MackJames

> That is what I meant. 
> 
> In worst case scenario I won't get lucky with women. In that case I would have to work harder to earn more money and some potential one will come along .
> 
> .


  You'll end up with a woman who wants you for your money.  Which is a whole other mess of problems.

----------


## UK_

> You'll end up with a woman who wants you for your money.  Which is a whole other mess of problems.


 Yer - a woman ages and depreciates over time - money does the opposite.

----------


## UK Boy

> Hey guys i've just checked hairsite forums and apparently REPLICEL has been "dead" since august. 
> 
> Just like spencer said, it's amazing how these hardcore speculators look like they know their shit.
> 
> According to them replicel procedure is the same as aderans so it is bound to fail.
> 
> I'm scared of the money I invested , according to them replicel is a scam company attracting investors. 
> 
> Those people at those forums rather have a cue bald ass head with a chrome dome for the rest of their lives just to prove their "speculation was right, we are hair loss experts".  hahaha


 From what I saw it was mostly 'Iron Man' saying that Replicel won't work. I've been checking out these forums for about a year now and I've picked up some stuff about certain people. I know that Iron Man also used to post on here under a name like Bald Robin Hood or something and he got banned from this site. I've seen people get away with a lot on this site so that shows how bad he is, all he does is troll forums upsetting other users, causing trouble and arguements and being negative. He likes to take info from case studies and use it for his own theories but at the end of the day he's not a scientist or specialist, he's just a bloke who obviously has a lot of spare time on his hands. 6 months ago he was doing exactly the same with Histogen - giving his theories as to why it will never work. The only treatment he believes in is Gho's but originally I think he was against it.

Thing is he's not the only one, Hairsite has an abundance of guys who think they know everything and are very opinionated about their views. The best thing is to just stick to this site, the people on here are typically a lot more grounded. Plus if you really wanna know what's going on the best thing really is to listen to Spencer cause at the end of the day he actually know's people at these companies and has years of knowledge.

I know I've gone on a bit but as I said it's just what I've learnt over the year, there are people you should listen to and those that you should just ignore.

----------


## MackJames

> Yer - a woman ages and depreciates over time - money does the opposite.


 I happen to believe that some women improve with age.

----------


## ccmethinning

> I happen to believe that some women improve with age.


 Happens but is rare. A woman's peak sexual value is from 18-24, drops dramatically at 30, and plummets at 40. A man's peak can be anytime from age 18-60. You see guys in their 50s with women 20 years younger all the time. Or a guy in his late 30s, early 40s with someone 10-15 years younger. My friend's dad is a 58yo, 5'9", ass bald, used car salesman, and is dating a hot, blonde, 34yo, millionaire gym owner. 

There is life after our 20s my balding brothers.

----------


## Maradona

Hey guys I just heard the great spencer finally convinced the replicel guys for a new interview before the trial results is announced.

Do you guys think it's a good idea he postpones that interview AFTER the results? 

There's nothing to ask now since it's all speculation. We are not even sure if it works if it works or not. :Frown: 

After the results we can ask wether or not they think/saw that hair was restored in a completely bald scalp or things like that. :Embarrassment: 

if he can do both that'd be great though. :Big Grin:

----------


## bananana

Interesting, but - I would like an interview after the trial results. Now they can only speculate - or if they have same exclusive info they would like to share - now that would be great.  :Smile:

----------


## Sogeking

> Interesting, but - I would like an interview after the trial results. Now they can only speculate - or if they have same exclusive info they would like to share - now that would be great.


 Most likely there si nothing new to report until trial results come.

They are prohibited to speak about it. So I would like for the interview to come after the trial results!  :Smile: .

----------


## elvispresley

> Hey guys I just heard the great spencer finally convinced the replicel guys for a new interview before the trial results is announced.
> 
> Do you guys think it's a good idea he postpones that interview AFTER the results? 
> 
> There's nothing to ask now since it's all speculation. We are not even sure if it works if it works or not.
> 
> After the results we can ask wether or not they think/saw that hair was restored in a completely bald scalp or things like that.
> 
> if he can do both that'd be great though.


 better after the trial... PLEASE SPENCER if you can do it after the trial  :Smile:

----------


## Maradona

I just heard the great Spencer would do the interview before the trial results are published, i think also after . :Big Grin: 

I guess it's time to throw the questions !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## clandestine

Yea mate, we should absolutely compile a list of questions before the interview. We can choose the best /most relevant ones to ask this way.

I encourage posters to start posting questions in this thread, we can compile later.

----------


## 2020

or you could just post your questions on their facebook page... so far they've responded to almost every person.

http://www.facebook.com/RepliCelLifeSciences?sk=wall

----------


## Maradona

> or you could just post your questions on their facebook page... so far they've responded to almost every person.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/RepliCelLifeSciences?sk=wall


 if you see the facebook page i asked them where they injected the cells  :Smile: , they injected them in the front temporal area....aka...the temples. :Wink: 

So if they show good results in april i don't want to sound optimistic but i think it will mean we can be cured because we all how hard it is to grow hair on the temples dont we? :Big Grin: 

im very excited again  :Embarrassment:  but afraid at the same time

----------


## 2020

it doesn't matter WHERE they inject those cells... if it can regrow hair on your vertex, I'm sure it can grow hair ANYWHERE. Why would it matter?

Anyways, if it regrows ~10&#37; of hair and makes it DHT resistant then that's it - baldness is cured. Results should be compoundable, why wouldn't it?

We will know the future of hair loss by next month  :Smile:

----------


## Maradona

> it doesn't matter WHERE they inject those cells... if it can regrow hair on your vertex, I'm sure it can grow hair ANYWHERE. Why would it matter?
> 
> Anyways, if it regrows ~10&#37; of hair and makes it DHT resistant then that's it - baldness is cured. Results should be compoundable, why wouldn't it?
> 
> We will know the future of hair loss by next month


 yes man you may be right. But there is an old school theory of baldness being irreversible after some years due to the follicles being overwhelmingly exposed to DHT for so long and so aggressively that nothing can bring them back, this would be the temples. i hope that theory is wrong though and is what a lot of specialists agree on. i've seen this being discussed in the baldtruth show too i think.

So yeah if it grows a decent amount in the temples, it can grow hair anywhere  and baldness is cured. :Cool:

----------


## gmonasco

> it doesn't matter WHERE they inject those cells... if it can regrow hair on your vertex, I'm sure it can grow hair ANYWHERE. Why would it matter?


 Because current treatments (e.g., Minoxidil, Finasteride) generally work for central (vertex) hair loss, but poorly (or not at all) in other areas.  Thus the mechanism behind hair loss may be different on different parts of the scalp.

----------


## 2020

> yes man you may be right. But there is an old school theory of baldness being irreversible after some years due to the follicles being overwhelmingly exposed to DHT for so long and so aggressively that nothing can bring them back, this would be the temples. i hope that theory is dead wrong though and is what a lot of specialists agree on. i've seen this being discussed in the baldtruth show too i think.


 I don't think so.
Even if the follicles do "die", their stem cells remain in place no matter what. Remember this discovery:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40911256...ed-stem-cells/

^ basically you can reactivate those stem cells and make them grow hair once again. That's what Histogen has tried to do and from their Phase 1 results you can tell that they've been successful.

With Replicel, they don't even care about remaining stem cells or anything. With mice they were able to grow hair virtually ANYWHERE where they made an injection - vertex, temples, ears, whatever. If they can do the same with humans then baldness will be cured  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maradona

Guys, I just checked replicel's facebook page and they said late april as the release dates for their results. 

Also I checked the video on youtube of the baldtruth episode 25 and spencer said you guys should let him know if you want the interview before the results.

He will also do it after the results.

So it's up to you guys...I for one would like the interview I have some friends who have spare change n are interested in the stock and would like more info.

Just post if you want the interview before or not. There's nothing  to lose, since replicel will also give an interview right after the results.

You could also post your questions I guess.

Let spencer know what you think.

 :Smile:

----------


## jgold

id be down for the interview

----------


## BoSox

I'm down for an interview as well, any news is good news. So excited about Replicel, like it's been said before, this treatment should be compoundable. Regardless, i'm hoping for a 50% or more (: grrrr, why can't it be early April, why always late for everything :P

----------


## NotBelievingIt

This was mentioned in another thread - but the only problem with _brand new_ folliciles is - your hair pattern may become totally random and not the same as it once was.  Two hairs right next to each other might be angled against each other heh.

This is probably not a terrible thing though, just getting hair back would be sufficient.  But considering the pain staking process of a FUE process to put the hair back in so it flows nicely...

----------


## Losing_It

> This was mentioned in another thread - but the only problem with _brand new_ folliciles is - your hair pattern may become totally random and not the same as it once was.  Two hairs right next to each other might be angled against each other heh.
> 
> This is probably not a terrible thing though, just getting hair back would be sufficient.  But considering the pain staking process of a FUE process to put the hair back in so it flows nicely...


 I would just buzz my hair short.

----------


## Tracy C

> This was mentioned in another thread - but the only problem with _brand new_ folliciles is - your hair pattern may become totally random and not the same as it once was.  Two hairs right next to each other might be angled against each other heh...


 I am not an expert so please understand that this is just my opinion.

Though I am aware that this is an issue with Aderan's solution, I do not believe this is an issue with Replicel's solution - or Histogen's solution.  Time will tell but I still feel really good about both Replicel and Histogen.

----------


## Artista

Keep in mind that If Spencer were to interview Replicel TOMORROW, Replicel would NOT divulge/release any pertinent information prior to their scheduled news release in late April 2012. 
 So really, an interview now wont give you anything to bank on. An interview immediately AFTER their release would be GREAT though.I look forward to it.  They respect Spencer (as we do) and so that will happen I'm sure.

----------


## Sogeking

> Keep in mind that If Spencer were to interview Replicel TOMORROW, Replicel would NOT divulge/release any pertinent information prior to their scheduled news release in late April 2012. 
>  So really, an interview now wont give you anything to bank on. An interview immediately AFTER their release would be GREAT though.I look forward to it.  They respect Spencer (as we do) and so that will happen I'm sure.


 He is going to do an interview after the release regardless of the potential interview before.
So we basically have nothing to lose and besides they have already started to prepare for phase II trials in case the first ones are successful and i would like to know more about that.
So I am for an interview.

@NotBelievingIt
As Losing It said I would buzz my hair short, I love buzz cuts  :Big Grin: .
And besides even if you want a longer hair that does not mean that HT is out of question after Replicels treatment.
However that said I am sceptical but hopeful that this will work, angled hair or no.

----------


## elvispresley

> He is going to do an interview after the release regardless of the potential interview before.
> So we basically have nothing to lose and besides they have already started to prepare for phase II trials in case the first ones are successful and i would like to know more about that.
> So I am for an interview.
> 
> @NotBelievingIt
> As Losing It said I would buzz my hair short, I love buzz cuts .
> And besides even if you want a longer hair that does not mean that HT is out of question after Replicels treatment.
> However that said I am sceptical but hopeful that this will work, angled hair or no.


 lets go for the interview BEFORE (now) and AFTER THE RESULT go spencer!!! PUSH! yeah.

----------


## lpenergy

I'll toss in a request for an interview prior to phase 1 results.  Okay, I thought about some potential questions.  Some of these may have already been answered, or partially answered previously, but some of these in addition to others might help to continue the conversation.  In short, I think it is a good thing that Replicel is willing do another interview.

Potential Questions
1.	 Any particular reason for the slight delay in announcing the results?  Isnt it as simple as counting hairs?

2.	Was this treatment tried on any other animals besides mice/rats?  In particular, did you try testing on animals with longer lifespans?  The U.S. patent on claim 3 lists a rat, rabbit, guinea pig, pig, bovine and human.  Were any of these species listed in the patent tested besides the mouse?

3.	The length of time between the patent application until phase 1 testing seems longer than what one might think necessary.  Can you take us through the timeline and any hurdles that you might have had to overcome to get to the point where you could bring it to phase 1 testing?  Any word 

4.	Did you have any particular reason for choosing the temples as opposed to any other particular part of the head to test efficacy?

5.	Assuming positive results for the initial test, what areas of the head will you be testing for the next phase?

6.	If you do not see the results you are anticipating, will you still enter into the next phase of testing?

7.	Can you discuss or elaborate further about the injection device developed for consistent injection depth?  Has this device been used before?  Was this used in the tests in Georgia? Do you anticipate it being used in the upcoming phase II tests?

----------


## comeonreplicel

nice questions lpenergy!!

Replicel willing to be interviewed twice is a good thing.

How many injections points are you expecting to give in phase 2?

----------


## Maradona

> I'll toss in a request for an interview prior to phase 1 results.  Okay, I thought about some potential questions.  Some of these may have already been answered, or partially answered previously, but some of these in addition to others might help to continue the conversation.  In short, I think it is a good thing that Replicel is willing do another interview.
> 
> Potential Questions
> 1.	 Any particular reason for the slight delay in announcing the results?  Isnt it as simple as counting hairs?
> 
> 2.	Was this treatment tried on any other animals besides mice/rats?  In particular, did you try testing on animals with longer lifespans?  The U.S. patent on claim 3 lists a rat, rabbit, guinea pig, pig, bovine and human.  Were any of these species listed in the patent tested besides the mouse?
> 
> 3.	The length of time between the patent application until phase 1 testing seems longer than what one might think necessary.  Can you take us through the timeline and any hurdles that you might have had to overcome to get to the point where you could bring it to phase 1 testing?  Any word 
> 
> ...


 3 important questions that should be asked are:

1. What makes their treatment different than other cell based therapies done in the past such intercytex ,aderans besides being DSC replicated?
We know these treatments have failed to produce consistent results...but is there anything they have discovered that these companies did not?

A simple yes/no would be enough b/c we can't force them to tell us all the details.



2. When they said that the hair grows nice/correct angles/normal looking did they mean the "new hair grown" or the already existent minituarized follicles.

3. Do they think the stage of baldness one is  will affect the effectiveness of this treatment?



I'm aware these are hardcore questions. So w/e Spencer thinks its right to ask its ok w/ me, I know these guys can't reveal a lot and there may be an agreement before interviews, you don't want to upset the replicel guys either or they won't be open to us anymore.

----------


## Morbo

We're all looking forward to the Replicel results and I think for most of us ANY news about them is always encouraging but TBH I fear interviewing them now will not be beneficial at all.

Last time Spencer did have some excellent questions for their CEO and they were all answered with meaningless "we hope", "it could" or "I can't say yet"-answers. Until the official P2 reports have been released I fear nothing has really changed and it would just be an empty journey. The only answers he could so far give us about the current progress are hypotheses based the pre-clinical trials on mice. Last time their CEO also avoided every question concerning actual hair-grow during P1 (fair dues after all the only purpose was testing the safety which was great), I don't expect it to be any different now.

Good luck though, if the interview comes anyway. I suppose 'lpenergy's questions are interesting enough.

----------


## lpenergy

While I am interested in the possibility of finding out new tidbits of information, I am primarily interested in hearing David Hall's tone of voice, his phrasing of answers, does he still believe the results are good or not.  The original NBT Equities research report and other locations indicated early March 2012 results, so there is a fair chance that he already knows the results.  

While David Hall gives a good "poker face" interview, it is very difficult for a person to hide what they know.  I want to listen between the lines, listen to what is unsaid, tone of voice, _how_ he talks about future testing plans, and is he still optomistic about the results.  I care less about the factual items said.

----------


## kaandereli

when is the interview?or is it not yet dated?

----------


## Maradona

> While I am interested in the possibility of finding out new tidbits of information, I am primarily interested in hearing David Hall's tone of voice, his phrasing of answers, does he still believe the results are good or not.  The original NBT Equities research report and other locations indicated early March 2012 results, so there is a fair chance that he already knows the results.  
> 
> While David Hall gives a good "poker face" interview, it is very difficult for a person to hide what they know.  I want to listen between the lines, listen to what is unsaid, tone of voice, _how_ he talks about future testing plans, and is he still optomistic about the results.  I care less about the factual items said.


 You know Davis Hall and his gang read these forums constantly, Don't you?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sausage

He also waxes my ass regularly.

----------


## lpenergy

> You know Davis Hall and his gang read these forums constantly, Don't you?


 Oops...too late.  I had second thoughts after posting, and thought I could delete it or edit it severely.  Oh well...

----------


## ing

So do we know the exact date for the announcement next month and can it be said that if phase 2 is successful than baldness cured to a certain extent

----------


## clandestine

> So do we know the exact date for the announcement next month


 No.




> and can it be said that if phase 2 is successful than baldness cured to a certain extent


 Do you mean phase 1?

----------


## ing

Im not so clear about the upcoming annoucement so its actually an announcement of phase1 not 2? If thats the case then are we looking to the next 10 years maximum for the miracle?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I actually think that they know that Phase I/IIa is already successful because I believe they've already started recruiting people for Phase IIb.  And since they're not conducting clinical trials in the U.S., they don't need to recruit hundreds of people for Phase IIb and thousands of people for Phase III, so the process will move a hell of a lot quicker, thankfully.  I've really got nothing but high hopes for for Replicel (and Histogen too)...

----------


## VictimOfDHT

So, what's the latest from Histogen? Haven't been coming here a lot lately. Anything good or are they on the way out?

----------


## bananana

> So, what's the latest from Histogen? Haven't been coming here a lot lately. Anything good or are they on the way out?


 Nothing new on their site about HSC, there are some news however - http://www.histogen.com/aboutus/news_events.htm

I think they should definitely update their site more often (and more important)
- work HARDER on development.  :Smile:

----------


## Kiwi

> I actually think that they know that Phase I/IIa is already successful because I believe they've already started recruiting people for Phase IIb.  And since they're not conducting clinical trials in the U.S., they don't need to recruit hundreds of people for Phase IIb and thousands of people for Phase III, so the process will move a hell of a lot quicker, thankfully.  I've really got nothing but high hopes for for Replicel (and Histogen too)...


 I hope you're right!

----------


## Pate

> Im not so clear about the upcoming annoucement so its actually an announcement of phase1 not 2? If thats the case then are we looking to the next 10 years maximum for the miracle?


 It's a combined Phase I/IIa... Phase I is safety, IIa is I think usually dose-ranging with efficacy as a secondary endpoint.

But realistically a bare minimum of one year for the IIb and the III... if they have to do multiple IIbs like Aderans, who knows how long it could be. They will also have to do a pretty major capital raising before they can afford a Phase III. Hopefully the Phase II results are good enough that they can attract investors without any problems.

----------


## lpenergy

So, I caught a little bit of Spencer's last interview, and on the tail-end, it sounded like the next interview date will be shortly after the release date of the phase 1 efficacy results.

----------


## lpenergy

I Meant to say Radio Show instead of Interview

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> It's a combined Phase I/IIa... Phase I is safety, IIa is I think usually dose-ranging with efficacy as a secondary endpoint.
> 
> But realistically a bare minimum of one year for the IIb and the III... if they have to do multiple IIbs like Aderans, who knows how long it could be. They will also have to do a pretty major capital raising before they can afford a Phase III. Hopefully the Phase II results are good enough that they can attract investors without any problems.


 I don't that Replicel's clinical trials will be nearly as long as Aderans's since they spent something like 8 years researching their methods to make sure that they were effective.  I don't think Aderans had that much pre-clinical research involved since they inherited their technology from another company, Intercytex.  I am not sure that Replicel will need major capital raising before they can afford Phase III.  Since they are conducting their trials outside of the Western world, they don't need to enroll thousands of subjects like they would have to in the U.S. or Canada.  Also, their technology is very simple so that they wouldn't need to spend nearly as much money on facilities, training of personnel, or employment of personnel to administer their procedure.  In the article that I am linking at the bottom of this paragraph, refer to page 15, which illustrates this.  http://www.*************/research/nb...NCE_REPORT.pdf

What I am really worried about is Replicel outsourcing their technology to a large pharmaceutical company.  Since these large pharmas's prime objective is to make money, I'm afraid that they will make Replicel's potential cure into a treatment that one needs to keep coming back for.  After all, a lifetime treatment will make a big pharma a hell of a lot more money than a one time cure, which Replicel has the potential of being.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Lastly, where the *'s exist in the link, type in "equities dot com".

----------


## Maradona

> I don't that Replicel's clinical trials will be nearly as long as Aderans's since they spent something like 8 years researching their methods to make sure that they were effective.  I don't think Aderans had that much pre-clinical research involved since they inherited their technology from another company, Intercytex.  I am not sure that Replicel will need major capital raising before they can afford Phase III.  Since they are conducting their trials outside of the Western world, they don't need to enroll thousands of subjects like they would have to in the U.S. or Canada.  Also, their technology is very simple so that they wouldn't need to spend nearly as much money on facilities, training of personnel, or employment of personnel to administer their procedure.  In the article that I am linking at the bottom of this paragraph, refer to page 15, which illustrates this.  http://www.*************/research/nb...NCE_REPORT.pdf
> 
> What I am really worried about is Replicel outsourcing their technology to a large pharmaceutical company.  Since these large pharmas's prime objective is to make money, I'm afraid that they will make Replicel's potential cure into a treatment that one needs to keep coming back for.  After all, a lifetime treatment will make a big pharma a hell of a lot more money than a one time cure, which Replicel has the potential of being.


 I really want to get my hands on this replicel stuff right now.

Assuming replicel is succesful and all goes as planned, how long till we see it in market? I'm guessing around 2018.   I'll be an uncureable norwood 6, if not, 7 by then....let alone be alive lol.

That's the only thing that worries me for these treatments coming down the pipe. Even if they did work....we are still screwed...well at least the old dudes

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I hear ya, Maradona.  I feel the same way.  As enthusiastic as I am about this new treatments, I don't want to live another day with male pattern baldness.  I don't want to wait like 5 years (although I don't think it will be that long) for a successful treatment/cure, but in the meantime live life as a man suffering from hair loss.  It is unbearable to me and I want something that will work right now (and I'm not talking about the shitbag treatments like minoxidil, finasteride, and hair transplants).  It's just so frustrating because a lot of of us would pay top dollar and travel anywhere to do anything meaningful to regrow our hair, but we're not given any options to do so.

----------


## Maradona

> I hear ya, Maradona.  I feel the same way.  As enthusiastic as I am about this new treatments, I don't want to live another day with male pattern baldness.  I don't want to wait like 5 years (although I don't think it will be that long) for a successful treatment/cure, but in the meantime live life as a man suffering from hair loss.  It is unbearable to me and I want something that will work right now (and I'm not talking about the shitbag treatments like minoxidil, finasteride, and hair transplants).  It's just so frustrating because a lot of of us would pay top dollar and travel anywhere to do anything meaningful to regrow our hair, but we're not given any options to do so.


 Yeah man....best thing we can do is try to live our lives to the fullest (at least try)...then if one day a treatment comes...we can use it. Being depressed (like me) all the time will not impact the release date of this treatment, it will only do me worse.

----------


## Pate

> I don't that Replicel's clinical trials will be nearly as long as Aderans's since they spent something like 8 years researching their methods to make sure that they were effective.  I don't think Aderans had that much pre-clinical research involved since they inherited their technology from another company, Intercytex.  I am not sure that Replicel will need major capital raising before they can afford Phase III.  Since they are conducting their trials outside of the Western world, they don't need to enroll thousands of subjects like they would have to in the U.S. or Canada.  Also, their technology is very simple so that they wouldn't need to spend nearly as much money on facilities, training of personnel, or employment of personnel to administer their procedure.  In the article that I am linking at the bottom of this paragraph, refer to page 15, which illustrates this.  http://www.*************/research/nb...NCE_REPORT.pdf


 I really do hope you're right... but I disagree with a few of your points. This is just my opinion of course but:

- They spent 8 years in pre-clinical but that does not guarantee they will only need one Phase IIb. There is simply no substitute for human trials. It may simply mean that where Aderans needed five Phase IIs (or whatever it was), Replicel only needs four. Let's wait and see what the results are next month, then we will have a better idea.

- Aderans didn't really 'inherit' their technology from Intercytex. They bought Intercytex during the latter's liquidation but they were already independently pursuing their own technology. They bought ICX in March 2010. By that time they had already put 100 patients through Phase II trials!

- You said "I am not sure that Replicel will need major capital raising before they can afford Phase III.  Since they are conducting their trials outside of the Western world, they don't need to enroll thousands of subjects like they would have to in the U.S. or Canada." I don't think this is necessarily true. The fact they are conducting their trials overseas in no way means they need fewer participants than otherwise, particularly since a) Replicel have said they are committed to following proper trial protocols and b) if they want to get it approved in the US and Canada they need to satisfy FDA approval protocols regardless of where the trial takes place.

- Likewise even though it will be cheaper than developing a new drug I don't think it'll be as cheap as that equities dot com document suggests (great find by the way - it's a great summary of Replicel overall). Again, this will depend on how much extra work they need to do.




> What I am really worried about is Replicel outsourcing their technology to a large pharmaceutical company.


 I totally agree with you here though. They will almost certainly have to go into an industry partnership with someone. In fact I don't know which I dread more - that they'll go into a partnership with a Big Pharma company or they go into a partnership with a Bosley-type company.

Anyway. It's all just speculation until we get some concrete results. I know some of the other guys here get annoyed with us always churning the same stuff over again, but hey... if it helps us cope til we have some info, where's the harm...  :Smile: 

There are a couple of other interesting points in that document. They are assuming 2015 as a start date (which is great) but they are assuming revenue to Replicel from each procedure $15k. That means the cost of the procedure paid by the patient would be much higher than 15k because it doesn't take into account the doctor's expenses or the doctor's profit margin. I hope it'll be a bit cheaper than that, especially if we need multiple procedures!

----------


## stillinHS1994

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/0...tern-baldness/

Saw this today...thought you guys might want to see it

On a side note my senior prom is in a few weeks...should be fun rocking the receding hairline and only 18....ugh

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Awesome - this should be a separate thread though IMO as this is totally new information that leads down a different treatment path entirely from where Replicel and Histogen both were going.


The huge question is: why no mention of DHT?   Is the ultimate core reason for hair shrinkage / "death" because DHT has an affinity for Prostaglandin D2 so the areas where the level is higher simply attract a higher amount of DHT?  Will DHT suppression through 5AR inhibition be a thing of the past?

----------


## Conpecia

> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/0...tern-baldness/
> 
> Saw this today...thought you guys might want to see it
> 
> On a side note my senior prom is in a few weeks...should be fun rocking the receding hairline and only 18....ugh


 
Good find! 

Also, I know it sucks to be losing your hair in high school, but on the bright side, all the evidence suggests these treatments are on the way, so more likely than not you're gonna be spending the majority of your life with a full head of hair. Much better than going bald thirty years ago. Try to enjoy life and youth knowing a cure is on the way and it's nothing permanent.

----------


## hairysituation

Maradona, I have been reading huge parts of this thread and you have switched your points of views like a coin. From beeing exiteted over a wall street romour, to being all down because you read something about Replicel being dead since this summer. I will advice you to chill out and just watch the results in late april. Hope for the best, expect the worse and remember the fack that hair dosen't defines ut, our carisma, charm, personality does.

Personally I'm only 18 and have recently got a recived hairline, but do you know what? The worst case scenario will be to shave my head, but it's not bad at all. I still pray for Replicel, but if it dosen't work, it's okay, life goes on.

I'm begging everyone here to not express to much pesimism or optimism, espacially before the trial results has been released. Even if you're justify your optimism or pesimism by calling it realism, it's not helping anyone. Let's listen to Spencer, the real expert here. Maybe I would have been a nerve wrack as well if it wasn't for him. Let's all do ourselves a favour and wait for the results!

----------


## Maradona

> Maradona, I have been reading huge parts of this thread and you have switched your points of views like a coin. From beeing exiteted over a wall street romour, to being all down because you read something about Replicel being dead since this summer. I will advice you to chill out and just watch the results in late april. Hope for the best, expect the worse and remember the fack that hair dosen't defines ut, our carisma, charm, personality does.
> 
> Personally I'm only 18 and have recently got a recived hairline, but do you know what? The worst case scenario will be to shave my head, but it's not bad at all. I still pray for Replicel, but if it dosen't work, it's okay, life goes on.
> 
> I'm begging everyone here to not express to much pesimism or optimism, espacially before the trial results has been released. Even if you're justify your optimism or pesimism by calling it realism, it's not helping anyone. Let's listen to Spencer, the real expert here. Maybe I would have been a nerve wrack as well if it wasn't for him. Let's all do ourselves a favour and wait for the results!


 

hahaha you mean the people at hairsite? those guys are crazy and really sociopaths. The replicel thread being dead is funny to me.... it didn't depressed me...or made me switch views. No one should ever go to that site if one believes in future treatments. There's a bunch of negative people posting whatever paper or words from the researchers they find to bring down companies.

Last time I read something on hairsite was a dude quoting "IF SO" from the guys at replicel, from then one he build a thread saying "IF SO? THAT SOUNDS LIKE RESEARCH FAIL - REPLICEL DEAD". Some other dude quotes papers from 50 years ago haha.

Im not pessismistic bro, i invested a lot of money after all. However
What I realized and from what i've read is that it probably won't benefit all of us...that's why I'm down.But it will probably cure most of us here, including you my friend.

However with this discovery published today. I think I am dead wrong...I apologize if I ever sounded negative bro...but I really believe young dudes shouldn't worry that much about baldness. Just hold tight for a few short years.

----------


## hairysituation

> hahaha you mean the people at hairsite? those guys are crazy and really sociopaths. The replicel thread being dead is funny to me.... it didn't depressed me...or made me switch views. No one should ever go to that site if one believes in future treatments. There's a bunch of negative people posting whatever paper or words from the researchers they find to bring down companies.
> 
> Last time I read something on hairsite was a dude quoting "IF SO" from the guys at replicel, from then one he build a thread saying "IF SO? THAT SOUNDS LIKE RESEARCH FAIL - REPLICEL DEAD". Some other dude quotes papers from 50 years ago haha.
> 
> Im not pessismistic bro, i invested a lot of money after all. However
> What I realized and from what i've read is that it probably won't benefit advanced stage pattern baldness...that's why I'm down.But it will probably cure most of us here, including you my friend.
> 
> However with this discovery published today. I think I am dead wrong...I apologize if I ever sounded negative bro...but imo young dudes shouldn't worry about baldness anymore. Just hold tight for a few short years.


 What discovery man? No, it's okay, man! We all think this sucks when it first happen to us. Man I have made fun of bald people and my father is 55 with a full head of hair. I was the last person expected suffering from a hair loss at the early age of 18. In which state are you at btw (NW)?

----------


## stillinHS1994

I put a link up for a new release a page or so ago...thats the discovery. There is also a whole new thread up for it. I'm not sure if your asking me for my nw or maradona. I'm only 18 so it hasn't gotten very far so around nw 2

----------


## hairysituation

> I put a link up for a new release a page or so ago...thats the discovery. There is also a whole new thread up for it. I'm not sure if your asking me for my nw or maradona. I'm only 18 so it hasn't gotten very far so around nw 2


 I was asking Maradona. I don't really care about you.. Just kidding! NW2 is really not that bad! But why is the discovery relevantfor Maradona losing faith on Replicel?

----------


## stillinHS1994

No clue bro no clue

----------


## lpenergy

I know I am a bit of an optomist here, but there are some downsides to consider.

Without rambling on about myslef, some balding guys, like myself might be able to attribute some of their success to being bald.  Strange as it may seem, and I might be stereotyping here but oh well...for certain professions like Accounting, Engineering, and the Sciences, it seems people attribute additional mental computing powers and skills just because someone is bald.  

I, for one, have had some pretty good success as an accountant at an investment bank.  What will a cure/treatment like this mean for me?  Would I somehow lose my special (or at least perceived) abilities to be a good accounant?

I guess I'll figure out a way to manage, grow my hair out, get a convertable drive south to Cali with the top down.  Come on Replicel!

----------


## hairysituation

> I know I am a bit of an optomist here, but there are some downsides to consider.
> 
> Without rambling on about myslef, some balding guys, like myself might be able to attribute some of their success to being bald.  Strange as it may seem, and I might be stereotyping here but oh well...for certain professions like Accounting, Engineering, and the Sciences, it seems people attribute additional mental computing powers and skills just because someone is bald.  
> 
> I, for one, have had some pretty good success as an accountant at an investment bank.  What will a cure/treatment like this mean for me?  Would I somehow lose my special (or at least perceived) abilities to be a good accounant?
> 
> I guess I'll figure out a way to manage, grow my hair out, get a convertable drive south to Cali with the top down.  Come on Replicel!


 I'm digging your sense of humour man! Let's just hope the Replicel make it and if the results are so good that a cure is not to unrealistic, then i have to admit that the hope alone will make me a lot happier person. 

I also have a thought on something else. If the Replicel only makes the hair follicles DHT-resistant, than it wouldn't be unethical to create a juveline hairline anymore, because the risks of the hair behind falling out will be eliminated. That alone would make a huge difference.

----------


## Maradona

> I was asking Maradona. I don't really care about you.. Just kidding! NW2 is really not that bad! But why is the discovery relevantfor Maradona losing faith on Replicel?


 lol im not a scientist....just a hardcore speculator.

 well replicel is targeting hair growth...not the cause of hair loss. Will this protein still be in the bald scalps after replicel treatment? We don't know and it might not matter at all.

However the follicles are still alive which is good to know from this dude's discovery so that's good news  :Smile: .

----------


## cleverusername

> I'm digging your sense of humour man! Let's just hope the Replicel make it and if the results are so good that a cure is not to unrealistic, then i have to admit that the hope alone will make me a lot happier person. 
> 
> I also have a thought on something else. If the Replicel only makes the hair follicles DHT-resistant, than it wouldn't be unethical to create a juveline hairline anymore, because the risks of the hair behind falling out will be eliminated. That alone would make a huge difference.


 From what I've read, the temple region is the hardest spot to regrow hair... And that's where Replicel injected the stem cells, if you ask me they seem pretty confident in their procedure, and I wouldn't be surprised if they not only made follicles DHT-resistant but achieved regrowth as well. 

I do have to say though, I wouldn't mind being a negative norwood again haha.

----------


## gmonasco

> From what I've read, the temple region is the hardest spot to regrow hair... And that's where Replicel injected the stem cells, if you ask me they seem pretty confident in their procedure


 Not to sound too pedantic, but since no one has yet come up with an effective treatment for regrowing hair, how do we know that the temple region is the hardest spot to regrow hair?

----------


## clandestine

> Not to sound too pedantic, but since no one has yet come up with an effective treatment for regrowing hair, how do we know that the temple region is the hardest spot to regrow hair?


 Using current hair loss treatments as a gauge; minoxidil and propecia. Hardest to grow hair considered by today's treatment options, of course.

----------


## cleverusername

> Using current hair loss treatments as a gauge; minoxidil and propecia. Hardest to grow hair considered by today's treatment options, of course.


 Exactly. I haven't seen any pictures or anything where people were able to regrow a decent amount of hair in the temple region.

----------


## Maradona

> Exactly. I haven't seen any pictures or anything where people were able to regrow a decent amount of hair in the temple region.


 "Previous work has shown that the stem cells that create hair are still intact in bald men, Cotsarelis said. The follicles are also there, though they look smaller and produce thinner, shorter hair. Over time, the hair is so short it no longer passes the surface of the skin."

If this completely true...then replicel can treat a norwood 7 no biggie.

TEMPLES OF NORWOOD 4= CROWN OF NORWOOD 7.

----------


## lpenergy

Speaking of temple regions.  I noticed that Rolf Hoffman could possibly use a little hair enhancement around the edges.  Maybe that is part of the reason why Replicel tested in the temples :Smile: 

Anyways, I think it would be really cool if Replicel senior executives or board members volunteered to take their treatment-that would be something.  I bet one of the requirements to be CEO was a full head of hair!

Hey, check out the slick bald guy on their board, how about Peter Lewis be the first in line for treatment, if he can get a full head of hair, anyone should!

http://www.replicel.com/about/leader...-of-directors/

----------


## goldbondmafia

hey guys when exactly this year will replicel release results?

----------


## cleverusername

> hey guys when exactly this year will replicel release results?


 Late April

----------


## hairysituation

> lol im not a scientist....just a hardcore speculator.
> 
>  well replicel is targeting hair growth...not the cause of hair loss. Will this protein still be in the bald scalps after replicel treatment? We don't know and it might not matter at all.
> 
> However the follicles are still alive which is good to know from this dude's discovery so that's good news .


 You know how Propecia stop or slow down the hairloss for the majority of the product's users. The product keep the DHT-levels low. Therefore it is most likely that Replicel will stop hairloss if succeing beeing DHT-resistant.

----------


## szn

so i believe i saw something that said the cost of these procedures would be 15k everytime? in order for this procedure to be effective, dont you need to go in every 2 years? LoL at the company that thinks i would pay 15k every two years. someone shed some light

----------


## hairysituation

> so i believe i saw something that said the cost of these procedures would be 15k everytime? in order for this procedure to be effective, dont you need to go in every 2 years? LoL at the company that thinks i would pay 15k every two years. someone shed some light


 Can you please show where you got the information from about the price? All Replicel has said about the price is that it would be compatable and then some, compared to the hair transplant prices. And why would you have to go there every second year? Can you please explain your reasoning?

----------


## szn

i just keep forgetting which treatment involves going back every couple of years. maybe im just confused. that is why i asked someone to shed some light in replicel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hairysituation

I think you mean Histogen. Because they have been able to grow hair back, but they haven't (at least temporary) been able to make the hair follicles DHT-resistant.Therefore, you have to re-vist and re-inject their product after the DHT kills the new follicles. This would though take many many years, at least according to the Histogen's CEO.

I don't think people should be negative about Replicel. Their product can be the greatest treatment ever in the history of hairloss. We should consider our selves lucky to belong to this generation! And I do think I read that Aderans was able to restore and regrow hair, but that the hairs wasn't cosmetically desired. They used the Dermend papilla cell, I think, but Replicel uses dermal sheaths cells. You can see the differences between the results of the different cells in Replicel's pre-clinical work:

http://www.google.no/search?tbm=isch...6j1l7l0.frgbld.

----------


## bananana

Try to rewrite that link  :Smile: 

Ps, I don't mind going once every 20 or more years and cashing out around $20k,
BUT going once every 2, 3 years and cashing out that much money would be over the top.
(but well I REALLY think in 20 years we'll have a FULLY permanent, relatively cheap solution)

We'll be a bit smarter in 30 days.

----------


## hairysituation

What's up? Why is Replicel's website down?

----------


## cleverusername

> What's up? Why is Replicel's website down?


 It seems to be working fine for me

----------


## renordw

So, we are expecting news next month? I am STOKED!

----------


## hairysituation

Yeah man! Late april will determind wheater or not there's hope!

We know that Histogen was able to regrow hair, so there's a big possibility that Replicel will show some result as well. But I was wondering how many percent they have to be able to regrow before I can accomplished a full head of hair, like I never had lost a follicle. 100 percent?

----------


## lpenergy

I had another idea and potential question for Replicel, especially post announcement.  According to Replicel's interviews, they are able to stimulate dormant follicles-turn them back "on" to growing plus they are able to grow brand new follicles.

So, with my non-scientific background, it seems that generating brand new hair follicles can only occur in spaces lacking hair follicles.  So, dormant hair follicles essentially sitting there not growing hair will end up taking up space and ultimately prevent a brand new hair follicle from growing in its spot.

Therefore, the amount non-growing hair follicles existing may be a limiting factor in the generation of new hair follicles (assuming that a brand new hair follicle is unable to growth from below).  

It will be very interesting to find out the number of new hair follicles generated per cm2 compared to the number of dormant follicles revived per cm2, if such analysis is even possible. 

Possibilities:

1)  An initial dosage may end up creating as many new hairs as possible, as these new DSC cells seek open prime scalp real estate between dormant follicles.  

2)  Subsequent dosages may yield fewer new follicles as prime follicle real estate is already taken up by existing dormant follicles and the newly generated follicles from the initial dosage.

3)  Subsequent dosages may be more likely to revive existing follicles than create brand new ones.

4)  If it is determined that a far higher number of new follicles could be created vs. dormant ones stimulated, would it be possible to perform a reverse FUE to clear scalp space for the generation of new follicles?

Personally, I have a feeling that they will have greater success in reviving existing hair follicles, but there is the possibility that this may not be the case.

----------


## sausage

They are currently in Phase 2a, does this mean there is a Phase 2b next? how many letters of the alphabet do they go through before getting to Phase 3?

----------


## Mojo Risin

> They are currently in Phase 2a, does this mean there is a Phase 2b next? how many letters of the alphabet do they go through before getting to Phase 3?


 LOL.

I think Phase 3 is a myth.

----------


## clandestine

> LOL.
> 
> I think Phase 3 is a myth.


 LOL.

Go away.

----------


## Jamie

So are we more excited about Replicel or Histogen?

----------


## hairysituation

> So are we more excited about Replicel or Histogen?


 The majority are most excited about Replicel, because their treatment is more ideal. It will potenitally regrow DHT-resistant follicles. That means no more balding. But it may not be as helpful to people with NW7, as for people with NW2-3, because a stopper for a balding progression isn't very excited news for a man with no hair.

----------


## gmonasco

> They are currently in Phase 2a, does this mean there is a Phase 2b next? how many letters of the alphabet do they go through before getting to Phase 3?


 It's not uncommon for Phase 2 clinical trials to be divided into Phase 2a and Phase 2b, but I can't recall ever having seen a Phase 2c trial.

----------


## gmonasco

> According to Replicel's interviews, they are able to stimulate dormant follicles-turn them back "on" to growing plus they are able to grow brand new follicles.


 In an interview a couple of months ago, David Hall (CEO of Replicel) said:




> The second key interim object is an indication of efficacy at 6 months or specifically, the increase in density of existing hair and indication of new hair follicles.


 I'm a little puzzled: If Replicel's treatment resulted in an increased hair count, how would they be able to distinguish between regrowth of existing hairs and the creation of new hairs?

----------


## hairysituation

I think you can bet on stocks dropping in value and then make a profit of it. If you bet on Replicel's trial results beiing unsuccesful, and ergo considering that the stocks will drop in value, you can make a profit of it. That way you will either make money or have a great hope for the future regarding hairloss. It will be kind of a win-win situation!

----------


## lpenergy

> In an interview a couple of months ago, David Hall (CEO of Replicel) said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little puzzled: If Replicel's treatment resulted in an increased hair count, how would they be able to distinguish between regrowth of existing hairs and the creation of new hairs?


 I think that is the question the Spencer should ask in the next interview.  In the mice tests, they marked the injected cells with fluoresence I believe so that they were able to distinguish between brand new follicles which all had flourescent markers compared with pre-existing follicles that maybe only had a couple of new dsc cells that were recruited into existing follicles. I guess that is a question whether injected cells were marked in some way? It seems that may not be safe.

----------


## Pate

> Can you please show where you got the information from about the price? All Replicel has said about the price is that it would be compatable and then some, compared to the hair transplant prices. And why would you have to go there every second year? Can you please explain your reasoning?


 The 15k figure came from the stockbroker's report on Replicel that was posted a few pages back. It was the proposed revenue figure for Replicel, which would mean the cost of the procedure would be significantly more expensive because the doctor or clinic that administers it needs to take their cut too.

But I think it was just a plucked-out-of-the-air figure, not based on anything official from Replicel. To be honest the whole valuation thing in that report was pretty lame but broker clients want to see hard numbers, not just potential, so they had to come up with a valuation metric. 

The reason for having to go back is because it's likely it will take multiple treatments to achieve full density. Even if they achieve a 100% increase in hair count (which is more than they are looking for), if you have 10% terminal hairs left then you will only have 20% of your original terminal hair density after the procedure. 

There's no reason for it to be two years though. Six weeks to three months is the sort of timeframe they are talking about for repeat treatments of Histogen.

----------


## Kiwi

> The 15k figure came from the stockbroker's report on Replicel that was posted a few pages back. It was the proposed revenue figure for Replicel, which would mean the cost of the procedure would be significantly more expensive because the doctor or clinic that administers it needs to take their cut too.
> 
> But I think it was just a plucked-out-of-the-air figure, not based on anything official from Replicel. To be honest the whole valuation thing in that report was pretty lame but broker clients want to see hard numbers, not just potential, so they had to come up with a valuation metric. 
> 
> The reason for having to go back is because it's likely it will take multiple treatments to achieve full density. Even if they achieve a 100% increase in hair count (which is more than they are looking for), if you have 10% terminal hairs left then you will only have 20% of your original terminal hair density after the procedure. 
> 
> There's no reason for it to be two years though. Six weeks to three months is the sort of timeframe they are talking about for repeat treatments of Histogen.


 Speaking of Histogen.... WTF! Where are they?!?

----------


## Pate

> I think that is the question the Spencer should ask in the next interview.  In the mice tests, they marked the injected cells with fluoresence I believe so that they were able to distinguish between brand new follicles which all had flourescent markers compared with pre-existing follicles that maybe only had a couple of new dsc cells that were recruited into existing follicles. I guess that is a question whether injected cells were marked in some way? It seems that may not be safe.


 I think they were genetically engineered cells carrying firefly-type genes to make them fluoresce. That won't be happening with the human trials, I imagine.

So I agree, this would be a good question to put to Replicel.

----------


## Pate

> Speaking of Histogen.... WTF! Where are they?!?


 Didn't they start their next trial around January? The eight injections followed by another eight at six weeks.

So we might get a three-month update from them pretty soon too.

----------


## hairysituation

I actually believe more in Histogen than Replicel, at least temporary. They have actually showed real results with their trials. So for a guy like me with a NW2, I guess I can archive a great result with this kind of results:

http://www.histogen.com/images/hsc.jpg

----------


## clandestine

Didn't Histogen achieve something like 70&#37; regrowth at 12 month mark?

EDIT: Nevermind, poster above me just linked to a picture that shows this. Doesn't look terribly significant to me for some reason, though (based on those two photos).

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> I think you can bet on stocks dropping in value and then make a profit of it. If you bet on Replicel's trial results beiing unsuccesful, and ergo considering that the stocks will drop in value, you can make a profit of it. That way you will either make money or have a great hope for the future regarding hairloss. It will be kind of a win-win situation!


 TRADING LESSON
How much can you lose if you bet on a stock going up?  Only what you invested in the first place.

How much can you lose if you bet on a stock going down?  There is no limit to how much you can lose.

----------


## hairysituation

> TRADING LESSON
> How much can you lose if you bet on a stock going up?  Only what you invested in the first place.
> 
> How much can you lose if you bet on a stock going down?  There is no limit to how much you can lose.


 Why isn't there a limit to how much you can lose? Please educate me, I'm interested in trading.

----------


## Pate

> Didn't Histogen achieve something like 70% regrowth at 12 month mark?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, poster above me just linked to a picture that shows this. Doesn't look terribly significant to me for some reason, though (based on those two photos).


 On that one patient they got 70% yes. And on another patient about the same. They were the best results. But the average was about 20% regrowth if I recall correctly. Which means a decent number of them had less than 20% growth.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Why isn't there a limit to how much you can lose? Please educate me, I'm interested in trading.


 Well, technically there are two ways to bet on the price of a stock going down.

The most recognized is called short selling.

You borrow someone elses stock and sell it for $X.

But at some point you have to buy the stock back, to cover the short.  If the stock price ends up going up, you then fork out of your own pocket the difference.

Think of the actions of short selling as the exact opposite of buying low first and selling high second.  When you buy low and sell high, you pocket that difference.  So if you can short the stock and sell first, you want to sell high and then buy back low.


So the stock could go to 3 times what you sold it for, so you would have to fork over, from your own cash, 2*$X.  But maybe the stock went to 100 times, or 500?  Or 1000?  The price of the stock knows no ceiling, but there is a floor of $0.  So if you bet the price is going up, but it goes to zero, you only lose $X.  But if you short it, you could lose anywhere from $0 to $infinite if the price goes up.

The other method of betting against a stock is through the use of options.  I do not believe any stock that is "Over The Counter" has options available, plus the market has to be very "liquid" (alot of shares trading hands everyday) for options to even be, well, an option.

----------


## Maradona

> The 15k figure came from the stockbroker's report on Replicel that was posted a few pages back. It was the proposed revenue figure for Replicel, which would mean the cost of the procedure would be significantly more expensive because the doctor or clinic that administers it needs to take their cut too.
> 
> But I think it was just a plucked-out-of-the-air figure, not based on anything official from Replicel. To be honest the whole valuation thing in that report was pretty lame but broker clients want to see hard numbers, not just potential, so they had to come up with a valuation metric. 
> 
> The reason for having to go back is because it's likely it will take multiple treatments to achieve full density. Even if they achieve a 100% increase in hair count (which is more than they are looking for), if you have 10% terminal hairs left then you will only have 20% of your original terminal hair density after the procedure. 
> 
> There's no reason for it to be two years though. Six weeks to three months is the sort of timeframe they are talking about for repeat treatments of Histogen.


 I believe it will cost 20k for a full head of hair that's what spencer said.

 I'll take spencer's word over this full head of hair stock broker anyday  :Smile: .

----------


## cleverusername

> I believe it will cost 20k for a full head of hair that's what spencer said.
> 
>  I'll take spencer's word over this full head of hair stock broker anyday .


 20k huh? I guess that's a decent price.

----------


## elvispresley

> 20k huh? I guess that's a decent price.


 did spencer do the interview pre result with replicel?
if not when is the interview?
thx

----------


## cleverusername

> did spencer do the interview pre result with replicel?
> if not when is the interview?
> thx


 I don't think he did it yet man and I'm not sure when the interview is going to happen. Hopefully soon.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

people stop getting excited about this "pre results interview".  you will hear nothing new.

*he simply cannot relate anything about the results of the trial*

It is against securities law for him to do anything of the sort.

----------


## Maradona

> people stop getting excited about this "pre results interview".  you will hear nothing new.
> 
> *he simply cannot relate anything about the results of the trial*
> 
> It is against securities law for him to do anything of the sort.


 I still want both interviews we could get way more info, I believe more information on replicel is vital. If this procedure is able to work....then we should make sure that it works on everyone.

However if Spencer doesn't have time to do both, it's fine, he still does too much for us.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 67mph

i'm lost with the whole countdown to the details of Phase 1 (or wherever they are up to), i presumed (thanks to Replicel) that we'd have some info in about 5 days from now (26.03.12-31.03.12) but they now say middle of April, for a company that is spending/'investing' millions on their 'development' i can't help but feel a little down on this.

No news is good news is rubbish, i think they are making themselves look a little disorganised, if they can't give the public a date and stick to that date to release trial results, then i doubt anything will come of this.

Don't knock me, it's mpo and i was all for a result from these guys a few months ago and jumped on the hype bandwagon with a lot of others, but now the classic;-
'gives us a few more days, we do have the amazing results but please give us a few more days, erm lets say another month ...or so!'

----------


## 2020

> i'm lost with the whole countdown to the details of Phase 1 (or wherever they are up to), i presumed (thanks to Replicel) that we'd have some info in about 5 days from now (26.03.12-31.03.12) but they now say middle of April, for a company that is spending/'investing' millions on their 'development' i can't help but feel a little down on this.
> 
> No news is good news is rubbish, i think they are making themselves look a little disorganised, if they can't give the public a date and stick to that date to release trial results, then i doubt anything will come of this.
> 
> Don't knock me, it's mpo and i was all for a result from these guys a few months ago and jumped on the hype bandwagon with a lot of others, but now the classic;-
> 'gives us a few more days, we do have the amazing results but please give us a few more days, erm lets say another month ...or so!'


 
they posted this on March 3:




> Data from Phase I of #RepliCels clinical trial is expected to be available in late-April, 2012.


 they're not delaying anything...

----------


## gmonasco

> No news is good news is rubbish, i think they are making themselves look a little disorganised, if they can't give the public a date and stick to that date to release trial results, then i doubt anything will come of this.


 Really.  It they can't absolutely predict every possible thing that might happen, they should just pack it in.

----------


## sausage

A month to go and its shit or bust time.

----------


## 67mph

I know what's been posted!

I've been keeping a close eye on Replicel, they have previously said results to be annouunced end of March 2012 and now it's middle of April 2012 for results, that's a delay.

I'm with all you guys wishing this to come to fruition i really do, really really do.

...just thinking why another 3 or 4 weeks? ...and so, then, in 3 or 4 weeks, we're in May.

Come on Replicel, shake the World up!

and one more point, if this treatment was to produce amazing results and was available tomorrow, who really has the money to get it done, on this forum who out there has a stash of cash waiting to get this done, really?
Some guys will need another few years to get the finance together, so in a way creating their own delay.

----------


## ccmethinning

> I know what's been posted!
> 
> I've been keeping a close eye on Replicel, they have previously said results to be annouunced end of March 2012 and now it's middle of April 2012 for results, that's a delay.
> 
> I'm with all you guys wishing this to come to fruition i really do, really really do.
> 
> ...just thinking why another 3 or 4 weeks? ...and so, then, in 3 or 4 weeks, we're in May.
> 
> Come on Replicel, shake the World up!
> ...


 My credit union does unsecured personal loans up to 10k with little requirements. I could probably scrap together the rest from my bank accounts, that is based on a 15k price.

----------


## lpenergy

> I know what's been posted!
> 
> I've been keeping a close eye on Replicel, they have previously said results to be annouunced end of March 2012 and now it's middle of April 2012 for results, that's a delay.
> 
> I'm with all you guys wishing this to come to fruition i really do, really really do.
> 
> ...just thinking why another 3 or 4 weeks? ...and so, then, in 3 or 4 weeks, we're in May.
> 
> Come on Replicel, shake the World up!
> ...


 I don't think results can just be thrown out there, as much as myself or the rest of the board would like.  In their Feb 6 press briefing, they said they were on track for an April release.  If there was any delay, it seems that there could have been an issues with getting the last two stragglers injected at the beginning.  

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/RepliC...83735.html?x=0

Also, somehow they lost 1 of the participants, as they initially planned on testing 20 people, then it got dropped to 19.

At the end of the day, a company needs to articulate and knowledgeable as much as possible about their result findings.  Assuming it will be positive, this will be their day in the sun, and they don't want to come across as incompetent and saying stuff like "We don't know how, don't know why, but somehow it seemed to work and regrew hair."

By the way, did anyone notice that during that prior to mid-March, some of Replicel's scientist were available for Q&A stuff on their Facebook site.  I could be wrong, but I believe that they went quiet so to speak once they got the initial results in their hands, and I am sure are working around the clock analyzing them, so they will probably not be very available up until the study release date.

----------


## sausage

> and one more point, if this treatment was to produce amazing results and was available tomorrow, who really has the money to get it done, on this forum who out there has a stash of cash waiting to get this done, really?
> Some guys will need another few years to get the finance together, so in a way creating their own delay.


 Depends how much it is.

Some prices being banded around on here are crazy.

For what should be a one-off 30 minute treatment &#163;10,000 - &#163;20,000 is extortionate. (I think it would be a one-off treatment)?

If something came on the market tomorrow...a one-off, safe, easy treatment that guaranteed a full head of hair for the rest of my life I would throw all my money on it if thats what it cost, but I don't think Replicel will be able to offer that at any point?

----------


## greatjob!

I think like most things the price will be higher initially and then will come down over time, but I can't see it being much over the $10,000 price point. If it gets much higher than that it is going to significantly reduce their market exposure. Everyone likes to say they would pay anything for a treatment, but you can't pay want you don't have, its just not possible. Especially with today's financial uncertainty and difficulty securing any type of financing it is going to be hard for most people to pay much over $10,000 for this treatment. Banks arent giving out secured credit to many people for things like home mortgages, they aren't going to be readily handing out financing for things like this.

----------


## Thinning@30

> and one more point, if this treatment was to produce amazing results and was available tomorrow, who really has the money to get it done, on this forum who out there has a stash of cash waiting to get this done, really?  Some guys will need another few years to get the finance together, so in a way creating their own delay.


 If the treatment is guaranteed to actually regrow all or most hair with zero or minimal side effects, the demand will be astronomical, and the patent holders will be able to charge whatever they want for it.  Just think of all the rich and famous people with alopecia: John Travolta, David Geffen, Prince William, the list goes on (incidentally, this is one reason I am skeptical of the big pharma conspiracy theories, if a baldness cure exists but is being suppressed, why can't these people with all their money, connections, and resources get access to it? But I digress...).  There really is no shortage of people with means who will pay outrageous prices for a hair loss cure.  Of course, this says nothing about the nobodies like me.  I would happily sell my house, take a 2nd job, forego vacations, and subsist on ramen noodles if it meant I could afford the guaranteed hair loss cure.  Many people I know feel the same way.

When it comes to the hair loss cure I am actually more worried about availability and distribution than price.  Whoever develops the cure better seriously ramp up the production to meet demand or there could be all kinds of shortages and delays.

----------


## stillinHS1994

Do you guys believe that (hypothetically speaking if this works) the cost of procedure will rely heavily on what stage norwood you are? In other words...is the cost going to dramatically change from a norwood 3 patient to a norwood 6 patient?

----------


## greatjob!

> If the treatment is guaranteed to actually regrow all or most hair with zero or minimal side effects, the demand will be astronomical, and the patent holders will be able to charge whatever they want for it.  Just think of all the rich and famous people with alopecia: John Travolta, David Geffen, Prince William, the list goes on (incidentally, this is one reason I am skeptical of the big pharma conspiracy theories, if a baldness cure exists but is being suppressed, why can't these people with all their money, connections, and resources get access to it? But I digress...).  There really is no shortage of people with means who will pay outrageous prices for a hair loss cure.  Of course, this says nothing about the nobodies like me.  I would happily sell my house, take a 2nd job, forego vacations, and subsist on ramen noodles if it meant I could afford the guaranteed hair loss cure.  Many people I know feel the same way.
> 
> When it comes to the hair loss cure I am actually more worried about availability and distribution than price.  Whoever develops the cure better seriously ramp up the production to meet demand or there could be all kinds of shortages and delays.


 There is no big pharmac conspiracy, unless you have your tin foil hat strapped on tight. The notion that there is some sort of board of directors who receive all of the profits and make all of the decisions for the hair loss industry is asinine. Johnson and Johnson make dick from Rogaine in the scope of their business and Merck the same. All these companies are in competition with one another, not cohorts.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Anybody buying Replicel stock?

----------


## jpm

just bear in mind when talking about price that if someone says 'its likely to cost 15-20k' for example. They could be talking in $ which means it will be less in £ or 

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Do you guys believe that (hypothetically speaking if this works) the cost of procedure will rely heavily on what stage norwood you are? In other words...is the cost going to dramatically change from a norwood 3 patient to a norwood 6 patient?


 Likely yes, because it will require multiple injections.

Its not like they're going to inject once on the top of your head and you just hope it spreads evenly across your scalp....

----------


## sausage

I would be shocked if Replicel charged more than £5000 for this 'cure' (if it ever comes to light). It would surely be a relatively quick treatment especially compared to other cosmetic surgeries and the doctor would need barely any skill to perform the treatment.

Yet what is concerning is that the demand would be astronomical and they would need to surely open thousands of clinics in the UK alone just to cope.

Although apparently only 1 in 10 people do something about their hair loss, but I would think that stat would change just a bit if a relatively affordable cure came out. If not then it will be a lot easier and quicker for me to get treatment.

The thing is even if they get approval for a treatment then they will take a long time opening clinics, employing doctors, and then when they start accepting patients there could be millions all at once after treatment which could add up to 1 year, 2 year or more waiting lists.

I think the more severe your hair is the quicker you should get treated.  :Smile:

----------


## Kiwi

> I would be shocked if Replicel charged more than £5000 for this 'cure' (if it ever comes to light). It would surely be a relatively quick treatment especially compared to other cosmetic surgeries and the doctor would need barely any skill to perform the treatment.
> 
> Yet what is concerning is that the demand would be astronomical and they would need to surely open thousands of clinics in the UK alone just to cope.
> 
> Although apparently only 1 in 10 people do something about their hair loss, but I would think that stat would change just a bit if a relatively affordable cure came out. If not then it will be a lot easier and quicker for me to get treatment.
> 
> The thing is even if they get approval for a treatment then they will take a long time opening clinics, employing doctors, and then when they start accepting patients there could be millions all at once after treatment which could add up to 1 year, 2 year or more waiting lists.
> 
> I think the more severe your hair is the quicker you should get treated.


 The day they get approval will be the day they open. You don't think they won't be preparing clinics concurrently? If they like money you can guarantee they have already paid for the leases  :Wink:

----------


## sausage

> The day they get approval will be the day they open. You don't think they won't be preparing clinics concurrently? If they like money you can guarantee they have already paid for the leases


 Yeah you would hope so + all the marketing etc etc etc. But still waiting lists could stupidly long. I do not want to be waiting over a year in line, after waiting years for a decent treatment to come along.

Maybe they should just sell the stuff in pharmacies that we can inject ourselves.  :Smile:

----------


## gmonasco

> Yet what is concerning is that the demand would be astronomical and they would need to surely open thousands of clinics in the UK alone just to cope.


 I don't know if that would be true, because:

a)  Many men who experience hair loss don't consider it an important enough issue to spend thousands of dollars/pounds on.

b)  Many of those who do consider hair loss important enough to seek treatment won't necessarily have the cash on hand to pay for it right away.

c)  A good many men will likely adopt a "wait and see" attitude to find out how well the treatment works over time before taking the plunge themselves.

----------


## sausage

> I don't know if that would be true, because:
> 
> a)  Many men who experience hair loss don't consider it an important enough issue to spend thousands of dollars/pounds on.
> 
> b)  Many of those who do consider hair loss important enough to seek treatment won't necessarily have the cash on hand to pay for it right away.
> 
> c)  A good many men will likely adopt a "wait and see" attitude to find out how well the treatment works over time before taking the plunge themselves.


 Well I hope your right. Less waiting for the ones who will pay up as soon as they say go.

----------


## gmonasco

> The day they get approval will be the day they open. You don't think they won't be preparing clinics concurrently?


 It seems unlikely Replicel will be operating clinics themselves; instead, they will license or sell their product to a larger biotech/pharmaceutical company.  I don't know how likely it is that a larger company is going to buy a treatment and start leasing clinics to administer it, all before the product has even been approved by regulators.

----------


## gmonasco

Replicel has a YouTube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/RepliCel

----------


## ffar

Well. So are the any news?? I don't see any since few months. I don't believe that Replicel will work. I don't believe that it is going to be even in the market. Another big show and big hope and on the and nothing. Dudes, don't get so excited about this, becuase you maybe disappointing. Where are results?? First they say it is going to be in this month, then thet promised to give it on April but if it was going to happen we would allready know when exactly.

----------


## 2020

> Well. So are the any news?? I don't see any since few months. I don't believe that Replicel will work. I don't believe that it is going to be even in the market. Another big show and big hope and on the and nothing. Dudes, don't get so excited about this, becuase you maybe disappointing. Where are results?? First they say it is going to be in this month, then thet promised to give it on April but if it was going to happen we would allready know when exactly.


 ****'s sake! they mentioned late april a long time ago.... they're not delaying anything.

They've worked on this for the past 9 years and we're just weeks away of seeing what they've accomplished. YOU JUST WAIT

----------


## mg39

^^^^^^^^
what he said

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> ****'s sake! they mentioned late april a long time ago.... they're not delaying anything.
> 
> They've worked on this for the past 9 years and we're just weeks away of seeing what they've accomplished. YOU JUST WAIT


 I think sometimes the best thing to do, is to go do your own shit for a few weeks, rather then check this forum out every day; it makes weeks seem like years.

----------


## Maradona

This is for joe from staten island: 

Hey Joe...I just saw the replay of the show. Thanks for dedicating the opening to me. You called me a detractor on the show before because I accused you of being the source of the leak info in some other forums...but you didn't say my name though.

I was just jk about the detractor thing btw.

Ah and this picture is not my hair at ALL...It's a football player....i will change it....ppl seem to think this is me.haha.

Let's hope replicel/ARI can give us the mop on my avatar. :Smile:

----------


## szn

he doesnt know diego maradona. *facepalm*

----------


## UK_

Maradona... the greatest of all time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk-kXwjASEE

----------


## elvispresley

> This is for joe from staten island: 
> 
> Hey Joe...I just saw the replay of the show. Thanks for dedicating the opening to me. You called me a detractor on the show before because I accused you of being the source of the leak info in some other forums...but you didn't say my name though.
> 
> I was just jk about the detractor thing btw.
> 
> Ah and this picture is not my hair at ALL...It's a football player....i will change it....ppl seem to think this is me.haha.
> 
> Let's hope replicel/ARI can give us the mop on my avatar.


 be carefull maradona, as they dont know the original DIEGO ,they probably dont even know the new one u put on ur picture ahahahaahah and they can be jealus of his hair hahaahahahahahahahahahaha. lol

----------


## Supersixx

> Well. So are the any news?? I don't see any since few months. I don't believe that Replicel will work. I don't believe that it is going to be even in the market. Another big show and big hope and on the and nothing. Dudes, don't get so excited about this, becuase you maybe disappointing. Where are results?? First they say it is going to be in this month, then thet promised to give it on April but if it was going to happen we would allready know when exactly.


 I'm with you on this. If they had good news to share and not just another "advancement" it would of leaked by now. For god sakes it don't take a year to actually figure if it works. When they accidentally made mice grow hair in a couple of weeks , it was all over the news , probably before the mice knew it had hair. (PGD2 discovery? )Lol....solving MPB and reversing hair loss is the biggest riddle right up there w Alzheimers and aids. People will literally sell they belongings to look and be "'normal". And any significant chatter will like cause others like aderans, histogen, etc. to put out there PR team as well.... It's a race . First one cures it ,is the first to control the market. These clinical trial updates is just that........you'll like find out they found a cure on the bottom of your screen or interrupted breaking news.........trust me......putting a full head of hair on a NW6 is like Bigfoot getting outta cab in NYC.....lol....#majornewz....so I'm skeptic .

----------


## NotBelievingIt

You're perpetuating what society is slowly releasing: that hair really matters.

Hair loss doesn't kill anyone, it isn't a disease that can spread.  Hair loss is not something that prevents you from living life.  If you've aligned your life expectations to something that you end up not being able to fulfill - you adapt.  Failure to adapt is Darwinian theory at its finest.

Will you have regrets about things you could not accomplish or pursue because of hair loss?  Sure - just like I'm sure a major athlete has regrets about not being able to pursue a simple, normal life due to the celebrity society has thrown on him or regret losing their celebrity status.  But he adapts.  Those who don't -- die of an overdose or make the news because of all the wrong reasons.

Oh a hair loss "cure" will make the news and be a big deal for a day or two and then fade away as "important" like it should.

----------


## sausage

He doesn't know who Maradonna is? he must be American they don't like football. Only the oval kind where they stop every 2 seconds so everyone in the crowd can go get another donut.

Jokes.

A month guys and we will have an idea of our fate. 

If I could get hair now It would be life changing it will be like when people go through a near death experience and then realise they need to live life to the full. That will be me with new hair. My confidence would sky rocket and I'd just go out on a night out and ask every girl I fancied for their numbers and then give em all a good old seeing to and do the same next week and the week after.

----------


## jpm

> I'm with you on this. If they had good news to share and not just another "advancement" it would of leaked by now. For god sakes it don't take a year to actually figure if it works. When they accidentally made mice grow hair in a couple of weeks , it was all over the news , probably before the mice knew it had hair. (PGD2 discovery? )Lol....solving MPB and reversing hair loss is the biggest riddle right up there w Alzheimers and aids. People will literally sell they belongings to look and be "'normal". And any significant chatter will like cause others like aderans, histogen, etc. to put out there PR team as well.... It's a race . First one cures it ,is the first to control the market. These clinical trial updates is just that........you'll like find out they found a cure on the bottom of your screen or interrupted breaking news.........trust me......putting a full head of hair on a NW6 is like Bigfoot getting outta cab in NYC.....lol....#majornewz....so I'm skeptic .


 In fairness I believe that Replicel trials are happening in Georgia, where there is less access to internet etc...

Besides people who go into trials are 'sworn' to secrecy so any information being leaked probs has an injunction against it.

Replicel will want to know if it works with no sides before it goes breaking news to the media....or they could end up red faced.

----------


## greatjob!

> I'm with you on this. If they had good news to share and not just another "advancement" it would of leaked by now. For god sakes it don't take a year to actually figure if it works. When they accidentally made mice grow hair in a couple of weeks , it was all over the news , probably before the mice knew it had hair. (PGD2 discovery? )Lol....solving MPB and reversing hair loss is the biggest riddle right up there w Alzheimers and aids. People will literally sell they belongings to look and be "'normal". And any significant chatter will like cause others like aderans, histogen, etc. to put out there PR team as well.... It's a race . First one cures it ,is the first to control the market. These clinical trial updates is just that........you'll like find out they found a cure on the bottom of your screen or interrupted breaking news.........trust me......putting a full head of hair on a NW6 is like Bigfoot getting outta cab in NYC.....lol....#majornewz....so I'm skeptic .


 There is so much wrong with your logic. First these trials aren't going to grow a full head of hair on anyone, because the test areas are very small only a few mm in diameter. You don't want to inject a compound all over someones head if you don't truly know what it will do, no matter how many consent waivers the participants have signed, killing test subjects is bad for business. Second, there are two injection sites, one placebo and one active and no one knows which is which until it is revealed to the researchers. Third, these trials are not being conducted by Replicel, for purposes of objectivity, and an organization that conducts clinical trials is not going to survive very long if they are leaking information that could potentially ruin a company. This is science not a tabloid. I don't know if the results are going to be positive or not, but people need to stop freaking out, Replicel hasn't delayed releasing the results they are on schedule. And even if they did experience delays, it would be the norm for clinical trials. Very few clinical trials finish on time or ahead of schedule, and most delays are caused by flaky test subjects not by the companies or researchers performing the trials.

----------


## cleverusername

> I'm with you on this. If they had good news to share and not just another "advancement" it would of leaked by now. For god sakes it don't take a year to actually figure if it works. When they accidentally made mice grow hair in a couple of weeks , it was all over the news , probably before the mice knew it had hair. (PGD2 discovery? )Lol....solving MPB and reversing hair loss is the biggest riddle right up there w Alzheimers and aids. People will literally sell they belongings to look and be "'normal". And any significant chatter will like cause others like aderans, histogen, etc. to put out there PR team as well.... It's a race . First one cures it ,is the first to control the market. These clinical trial updates is just that........you'll like find out they found a cure on the bottom of your screen or interrupted breaking news.........trust me......putting a full head of hair on a NW6 is like Bigfoot getting outta cab in NYC.....lol....#majornewz....so I'm skeptic .


 Why would they leak information that has an effect on their shares?? That would be stupid.. not to mention the people who are in the trials probably had to sign legal disclosures and a bunch of other shit saying they won't  say anything regarding the trial... pretty sure that would be a breach of confidentiality. And the trials take time because they need to determine whether or not there are sides. They aren't just going to offer a treatment and cross their fingers we don't get cancer...

----------


## lpenergy

I don't know if anyone has come across this, but the investment group that created the research report for Replicel has just provided an update saying that they have dozens of post-interviews scheduled with Replicel following the trial results.

So, besides the Bald Truth interview, it looks like there will be a fair bit of discussion with all these interviews.  

As stated on the link below: "Our NBT Media Relations team is ALL over the announcement with dozens of interviews lined up post-announcementstay tuned!"

http://www.nbtequitiesresearch.com/r...s-of-hair-loss

So, maybe that means an interview with David Hall, some of their top scientists, independent hair research scientists, and possibly biotech experts.

----------


## ccmethinning

> I don't know if anyone has come across this, but the investment group that created the research report for Replicel has just provided an update saying that they have dozens of post-interviews scheduled with Replicel following the trial results.
> 
> So, besides the Bald Truth interview, it looks like there will be a fair bit of discussion with all these interviews.  
> 
> As stated on the link below: "Our NBT Media Relations team is ALL over the announcement with dozens of interviews lined up post-announcementstay tuned!"
> 
> http://www.nbtequitiesresearch.com/r...s-of-hair-loss
> 
> So, maybe that means an interview with David Hall, some of their top scientists, independent hair research scientists, and possibly biotech experts.


 The disclaimer is pretty telling. Replicel is paying NBT for their coverage.

----------


## Pate

> The disclaimer is pretty telling. Replicel is paying NBT for their coverage.


 Nothing unusual there. It's standard practice for smaller companies to pay for broker coverage. It's one of the reasons you have to be so very careful when a broker report is published waxing lyrical about some random company.

----------


## lpenergy

> Nothing unusual there. It's standard practice for smaller companies to pay for broker coverage. It's one of the reasons you have to be so very careful when a broker report is published waxing lyrical about some random company.


 Understood.  I am just glad that there will be some good post result analysis and discussion of why the trial either succeeded or failed.  I suppose if the results were not they were hoping for, they could cancel.  More discussion is better, imho.

----------


## Sogeking

We're going to discuss the hell out of those results on the forum. I'm sure of that.

What interests me is the exact date for the results, but somehow I don't think we'll get that.
I mean late April is vague. it could be the 20th of April and it could be the last day in April.

----------


## gmonasco

Realistically, though, what will a "successful" trial of Replicel mean to people here?  Given the limited nature of the current clinical trial, will Replicel be able to say much of anything beyond "There might be potential here; we won't know for sure until we've run more trials"?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Realistically, though, what will a "successful" trial of Replicel mean to people here?  Given the limited nature of the current clinical trial, will Replicel be able to say much of anything beyond "There might be potential here; we won't know for sure until we've run more trials"?


 You're right on the money.

Unless the growth of the non-placebo is phenomenol and doesn't take some closeup photograph to see...it will likely just be a 'we have enough evidence to warrant further more specific "higher dosage" trials due to the success on the limited basis we have seen'

----------


## The Alchemist

> You're right on the money.
> 
> Unless the growth of the non-placebo is phenomenol and doesn't take some closeup photograph to see...it will likely just be a 'we have enough evidence to warrant further more specific "higher dosage" trials due to the success on the limited basis we have seen'


 
I agree.  I'm not expecting to see anything that's going to blow my mind.  I'm guessing it will be similar to the photos that aderans showed, if it works. They'll compare whatever they have to minox/fin and if it beats it, they'll take that protocol forward.  If not, it's back to the drawing board and having to work out the kinks in the method... if that happens we can put them on the back burner for another 5-8yrs, such as was/is the case with Aderans.   I really hope they get some whopping amounts of growth and we can start partying.  It's been a long, difficult wait for anything to happen this field....I think everyone deserves some good news.

----------


## lpenergy

> You're right on the money.
> 
> Unless the growth of the non-placebo is phenomenol and doesn't take some closeup photograph to see...it will likely just be a 'we have enough evidence to warrant further more specific "higher dosage" trials due to the success on the limited basis we have seen'


 The intial trial was an "overdosing" trial.  David Hall said that they injected millions of cells into the testing location on the temples to prove whether the treatment worked at all and if it was safe. If it doesn't work, it won't be because they did not inject a high enough number of cells!

I went back and re-listened to the first interview done by Spencer and I picked up something I missed the first time around.  Back in September 2011, it was anticipated that during phase II, they would be dosing down in 3 increment levels down, to determine the number of cells that would need to be injected to provide an effective treatement, and possibly provide a range of hair regrowth dependent upon the number of cells injected.

----------


## Maradona

Remember guys any increase/results in the temples is a good RESULT.

If there is a significant mount of growth in the temples, then we will have to wait less and less for the treatment to come out.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> The intial trial was an "overdosing" trial.  David Hall said that they injected millions of cells into the testing location on the temples to prove whether the treatment worked at all and if it was safe. If it doesn't work, it won't be because they did not inject a high enough number of cells!
> 
> I went back and re-listened to the first interview done by Spencer and I picked up something I missed the first time around.  Back in September 2011, it was anticipated that during phase II, they would be dosing down in 3 increment levels down, to determine the number of cells that would need to be injected to provide an effective treatement, and possibly provide a range of hair regrowth dependent upon the number of cells injected.


 Very interesting post; thanks for posting it.  And good news too that they're "overdosing" in this trial.  To me, this makes it seem like they're serious about releasing their hair growth treatment/cure sooner rather than later.

----------


## wherediditgo

Does anybody think that replicel or any other company out right now has the ability to provide a CURE that would give back all your hair or is that still to come?  I realize that the least everyone is hoping for is a treatment that is significantly better than anything we have right now.

----------


## lpenergy

So, Replicel just announces the closing of a private placement to provide working capital, which will provide an additional $1.3 Million for funding.  The shares were priced at $1.50, with warrants at $2.50/share that can be used in the next 24 months.

Quick Thoughts:

1)  Working capital needs imply the need for capital for future use.

2)  Whomever the private placement purchaser was, this investor or group of investors seems believe that there is some value in the warrants at $2.50/share, which is a good thing.

3)  The $1.50/share purchase price is obviously at a discount to market, so I am not sure what will happen to the share price tomorrow.

4)  I remember reading somewhere that they were indending on additional funding prior to going to phase II, so there is not much of a surprise here.

http://www.marketwire.com/press-rele...cf-1638190.htm

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> So, Replicel just announces the closing of a private placement to provide working capital, which will provide an additional $1.3 Million for funding.  The shares were priced at $1.50, with warrants at $2.50/share that can be used in the next 24 months.
> 
> Quick Thoughts:
> 
> 1)  Working capital needs imply the need for capital for future use.
> 
> 2)  Whomever the private placement purchaser was, this investor or group of investors seems believe that there is some value in the warrants at $2.50/share, which is a good thing.
> 
> 3)  The $1.50/share purchase price is obviously at a discount to market, so I am not sure what will happen to the share price tomorrow.
> ...


 
Yesterday it already dropped abnormally high to the market even for being low volume, this was likely the dilution.

I agree too it is a good sign if the warrants were for $2.50/share that means they fully expect a higher stock price then that by the time the warrants are ended or available to be swapped.

----------


## Sogeking

> I agree.  I'm not expecting to see anything that's going to blow my mind.  I'm guessing it will be similar to the photos that aderans showed, if it works. They'll compare whatever they have to minox/fin and if it beats it, they'll take that protocol forward.  If not, it's back to the drawing board and having to work out the kinks in the method... if that happens we can put them on the back burner for another 5-8yrs, such as was/is the case with Aderans.   I really hope they get some whopping amounts of growth and we can start partying.  It's been a long, difficult wait for anything to happen this field....*I think everyone deserves some good news.*


 Yeah it is just hope. But I am really sceptical about this. I think they will get minimal growth. But thats just me... I also hope I am wrong.

Currently Aderans is the farthest in the clinical trials. They are expecting to finish phase II in one year's time. However I would love for Replicel to show some good results and instill some concern into Aderans. 

It is not just us who deserve good news it is also the numerous people before us who had to endure hair loss. But we definetly need some good news. The lack of progress in this field is just unpleasant to awful.

----------


## jpm

How would replicel work around the hairline? If you inject 10 times for example, along the hairline it will just be really patchy. I thought of you injected something into your scalp then in would spread out in a circle under the skin and the hairs would grow in a circle pattern. Not a problem on the top of your head because they will all overlap. But trying to create a straight hairline?

----------


## jpm

maybe my crappy paint diagram shows this better than i can explain lol

----------


## Gjm127

> How would replicel work around the hairline? If you inject 10 times for example, along the hairline it will just be really patchy. I thought of you injected something into your scalp then in would spread out in a circle under the skin and the hairs would grow in a circle pattern. Not a problem on the top of your head because they will all overlap. But trying to create a straight hairline?


 All rights people correct me if I'm wrong! 
Replicel will regrow the LOST hair from MPB. If you get injected in the hairline region, the hair that was once on your hairline will regrow. 
That is because when you go bald, the hair that you shed doesn't disappear, it only shrinks so much that you can't see it, in most cases, the hair follicules become dormant underneath the scalp. 
Now Replicel is believed to reactivate those dormant follicules. This means, it restores your hair where it used to be. The number of injections and location is yet to be determined through the clinical trials. 
Example: if you were born bald, Replicel can't help you. 

People, I am new to the forum but I've been following for a whole now... Please tell me if the above is correct!

----------


## 2020

^ not true. Those injected cells can also create BRAND NEW FOLLICLES that may appear anywhere within that "injection circle"..

----------


## gmonasco

> How would replicel work around the hairline?


 I don't think anyone can know that until more trials have been done to determine how much hair regrowth Replicel typically promotes at various radii from the injection site.

----------


## gmonasco

> maybe my crappy paint diagram shows this better than i can explain


 It's a good illustration of the concept, but I don't know that we can assume hair growth promoted by Replicel would manifest itself in evenly distributed, circular patterns radiating out from the injection site.  It's logical, but there may prove to be more to it than that.

----------


## youngsufferer

The stock activity happening as soon as it did means SOMETHING went right. Again I'm only 20 so I don't know that much about finance but from what I gather something positive is coming. Big or small progress is still progress. I'll take any positive news I can get at this point and I'm looking forward to April.  :Smile:

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Two things happen:
1. The hair strength and thickness become weak and are unable to push through the skin
2. The follicile continues to get strangled to the point that the cycle is so short, it might as well not even exist.  I don't think they ever go dormant, but perhaps they do.  Something tells me the truly dormant cells cannot "restart" without a growth stimulant.

RepliCel's transplantation of DHT 'resistant' Dermal Sheath Cups will harden the 'non-resistant' DSC's and hopefully in doing so it will allow nutrient absorption and given enough time, those hair folliciles will return to their normal growth cycles.  I wouldn't be surprised if a successful turn around on advanced cases is at least a year.  Those early in the stages might see it within a few months depending on cycle.

RepliCel believes new folliciles might form, but its hard to say if that would absolutely happen.  But if it does, thats why I believe a hairline HT might still be necessary to regain a non-haphazard hair line.

Its also why I proposed that if new hair DOES grow, injections near the hair line will be smaller in size to prevent odd patterns.

----------


## Maradona

> Two things happen:
> 1. The hair strength and thickness become weak and are unable to push through the skin
> 2. The follicile continues to get strangled to the point that the cycle is so short, it might as well not even exist.  I don't think they ever go dormant, but perhaps they do.  Something tells me the truly dormant cells cannot "restart" without a growth stimulant.
> 
> RepliCel's transplantation of DHT 'resistant' Dermal Sheath Cups will harden the 'non-resistant' DSC's and hopefully in doing so it will allow nutrient absorption and given enough time, those hair folliciles will return to their normal growth cycles.  I wouldn't be surprised if a successful turn around on advanced cases is at least a year.  Those early in the stages might see it within a few months depending on cycle.
> 
> RepliCel believes new folliciles might form, but its hard to say if that would absolutely happen.  But if it does, thats why I believe a hairline HT might still be necessary to regain a non-haphazard hair line.
> 
> Its also why I proposed that if new hair DOES grow, injections near the hair line will be smaller in size to prevent odd patterns.


 I dont think an HT would be necesary...like you said they could simply reduce the dose in such a way that the radius of the migrating cells is small and when injecting consecutive injections in a straight line...the hairline would be approximately a straight hairline.

take jpm's graph and reduce the radius of every circle...they will make a straight hairline like that.

I don't care for a patchy hairline...beggars can't be choosers. I just wanna get out of my house...w/o a hat.

----------


## Pate

> How would replicel work around the hairline? If you inject 10 times for example, along the hairline it will just be really patchy. I thought of you injected something into your scalp then in would spread out in a circle under the skin and the hairs would grow in a circle pattern. Not a problem on the top of your head because they will all overlap. But trying to create a straight hairline?


 You don't actually WANT a totally straight hairline. HT docs deliberately create an irregular hairline because it looks more natural - some IMO go a bit overboard even. 

With Replicel (and Histogen) the radius of action from an injection is believed to be about 2mm. So if those circles are 4mm apart and the hairs are going to be growing at random locations within that 4mm circle, you won't have to worry about the hairline looking weird, it should still look totally natural. If, for some reason, hair does grow up in weird places along the hairline you could get it removed, either surgically or, more likely, by laser hair removal.

Which would be kind of ironic, wouldn't it? "Yeah, had too much hair so I had to get some removed." Pretty much everybody here would like to be able to say that, I think.  :Smile: 




> RepliCel believes new folliciles might form, but its hard to say if that would absolutely happen. But if it does, thats why I believe a hairline HT might still be necessary to regain a non-haphazard hair line.


 Well, they do have proof that new follicles form in mice, so it should happen in humans too. The question is whether it's going to be enough to fill in areas that are slick bald and too far gone for the follicles to regenerate. Probably not, judging by the mouse photos, or at least not yet.

I agree though, HTs may still be necessary. A lot of people are saying guys like Rassman oppose Replicel because it'll put them out of a job, but that's only true in the absolute best-case scenario, which Aderans has already shown isn't likely to happen. If Replicel restores damaged follicles and prevents further balding, maybe grows a few new hairs but not back to a full NW1, then I think HT docs are going to have MORE work, not less - a lot more. Because suddenly guys who are NW6 or heading there don't have to worry so much about running out of hair, and are going to need 1000-2000 grafts to perfect their hairlines and maybe fill in areas that didn't get good growth from Replicel. 

For instance if you're like me, a full NW3 with a thinning NW6, and Replicel grows back my NW6 zone but only has spotty results in my slick bald NW3, then I'm going for FUE, not more Replicel. As it is, I've made the decision I'm not having any HTs because I know I don't have enough donor hair to make it look fully natural.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> ^ not true. Those injected cells can also create BRAND NEW FOLLICLES that may appear anywhere within that "injection circle"..


 @2020

@kiwi

@ others on replicel's d**k



still waiting for results.......

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I still think the best method would be FUE for the first cm or 2 then Replicel behind. It remains to be seen of course. I'm thinking kind of along the lines of the FUE Sean had done with Dr. Rahal. Replicel could probably keep the rest of the hair for him.

----------


## john2399

do we know if the results will be the beginner of april or end?

----------


## cleverusername

> do we know if the results will be the beginner of april or end?


 They said late April so probably at the end of the month.

----------


## NAS

Great Hairline HT doctors will still be needed when Replicel starts the treatment. Especially king of hairlines Dr. Rahal because it would be so hard to design a hairline with the injections they have. If Replicel works then definitely HT surgeons will lose some of the business but for sure they will be needed for hairlines, atleast the first inch. FUE will then replace Strip for good.  :Big Grin:

----------


## clandestine

> Great Hairline HT doctors will still be needed when Replicel starts the treatment. Especially king of hairlines Dr. Rahal because it would be so hard to design a hairline with the injections they have. If Replicel works then definitely HT surgeons will lose some of the business but for sure they will be needed for hairlines, atleast the first inch. FUE will then replace Strip for good.


 ****ing strip. So barbaric. Let's literally take a strip of skin out of the back of this guy's head, then harvest the hair from it. Bollocks.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> ****ing strip. So barbaric. Let's literally take a strip of skin out of the back of this guy's head, then harvest the hair from it. Bollocks.


 I couldn't agree with you more, clandestine.  And the fact that doctors still consider strip hair transplantation the gold standard of hair restoration is just downright sad, and really goes to show that we need much better options to fight hair loss.  It's no wonder that the statistics show that less than 10% of people suffering from hair loss seek treatment, and even less opt for hair transplantation.  One of the main issues that I have with hair transplantation is the permanent head scarring.  Although people will say that the scarring is covered up the native hair, "a scar is still a scar" and that scar will be with a person for the rest of their life.  I was talking to my friend late last night (waiting to sober up so I could drive home, haha) for almost 3 hours and a lot of what we talked about was how people change and how things that are important to a person now, may not be important to a person 5 or 10 years from now.  He was a long-haired rocker when he was my age, but as he grew older, he couldn't care less about having a bouffant of hair and fitting in with the rock n roll lifestyle.  So that made me think that maybe there will be a day when I will just be content shaving my long hair, looking like a big bad-ass (I've always been a big guy), and will not worry about constantly taking Propecia (which is causing me side effects).  But if I ever got a hair transplant, those thoughts would be ruined since I would need to worry about covering up a scar on the back of my head for the rest of my life.  Poor Clandestine, you posted one simple and accurate comment, and I respond by "talking your ear off" with my long-winded dissertation!  Haha....
One last thing, I was actually at the club last night and I saw a couple of guys sitting at a table not far from me.  They had shaved heads yet they still had girlfriends and looked very good.  One of them actually looked like one of my favorite UFC fighters so I actually went up to him and said "dude, I'm not gay or anything and I love women (haha) but would you mind if I took a photo of you with my cell phone since you look just like one of my favorite UFC fighters".  Haha, he and his friends got a good laugh out of it and I took the pic.  So I texted that photo to my friends with the caption "the clone of Shane Carwin".  But I had another reason for taking that photo.  I thought to myself: here is a normal guy (not famous like Jason Statham) with a shaved head who still is in the company of an attractive women and is very confident about himself.  That photo will serve as a reminder to me that if there comes a time where I actually do shave my head, I will know that I can still get women and still be confident, just like this guy was last night.  
Wow, did I get off on a tangent or what!!

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> Great Hairline HT doctors will still be needed when Replicel starts the treatment. Especially king of hairlines Dr. Rahal because it would be so hard to design a hairline with the injections they have. If Replicel works then definitely HT surgeons will lose some of the business but for sure they will be needed for hairlines, atleast the first inch. FUE will then replace Strip for good.


 Actually, I'm not even so sure that hairline HT doctors would be needed at all.  If Replicel's technology does what it's supposed to do, then it will not only create new follicles, but revive dormant ones as well.  So the follicles that are dormant where our old hair lines used to be will simply be revived; the hair follicles that used to be there will start producing hair once again.  So hopefully the follicles that used to comprise our old hairlines will be woken up and will start producing hair again.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

All speculation until we see the delivery mechanism.

That 'perfect' hairline will still be sought though, so I'm sure HT's will be around for awhile.

Plus HT's will decrease in cost also.

----------


## NotDyingBald

Just found this with all the information about Replicel. Some of it i´ve never seen discussed here before.

http://nbtequitiesresearch.com/sites...NCE_REPORT.pdf

----------


## 2020

very interesting paper!




> Revenue is generated in two streams:
> 1. Assumed annual license fee of $20,000 to each RepliCel licensed clinician performing the procedure. 
> 2. Per-patient fee of $15,000 for the replication of each patients cells.


 does that mean that Replicel's procedure will cost > $15K?


also:




> *By the year 2018,* it is estimated that there will be 48 practitioners 
> performing the procedure equating to over $580 million in patient fees alone and approximately $1 
> million per year in licensing fees.


 if the procedure was released in 2015, would it really take them THREE years to push this into the market?  :EEK!: 



and lastly:





> *This report may be a paid advertisement* and is neither an offer nor recommendation to buy or sell any security


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## elvispresley

> very interesting paper!
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean that Replicel's procedure will cost > $15K?
> 
> 
> also:
> 
> ...


 
my opinion is: 

that if works will come out for 2015-16. they say by 2018 will be tot. doctorswho practice... 

the key point as always is that freaking IF WORKING. lol  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## john2399

David hall even said by 2015 it will be on market.

----------


## Mojo Risin

> David hall even said by 2015 it will be on market.


 Cotsarelis said in 2007 that in 5 years, there was gonna be a cure.

Don't be stupid.

----------


## ccmethinning

> David hall even said by 2015 it will be on market.


 No he didn't. He said the BEST CASE SCENARIO is late 2016.

----------


## elvispresley

anyway no one trust cotsarella anymore. 
so maybe is on the good way to find the cure. but probably will be too late if replicel and others will work!

plus gho , that is doing well ... so just let him research , we dont care about him until he show a cure that is realizable in short time and not in 1 million years like everytime.

bye cotsy! lol

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> They said late April so probably at the end of the month.


 
I bet they push it back

----------


## Bronson

Whoa, what the hell?  According to that research document's revenue chart, they claim replicel will only be available to a few dozen practitioners for the first few YEARS that it's released and they will only be able to treat people in the low thousands....what the f@$k!?  There's millions of people who would want this, why would they offer it to so few people and how will they determine who gets it?  If it's $15,000 per treatment that still involves millions of people who are willing to pay that.  Am I missing something here?  Damn it  :Mad: 

So here's a question for the CEO of Replicel:  when your product is released in 2015/16, will it be available to everyone who can afford it?

----------


## kaandereli

if replicel achieves more or less an achievement, say 15&#37; , they should sell it immediately so that the we would not count everyday so desperately till 2015 or later on.
otherwise we would have nothing in our hands for 3-4 years, which is very frustrating and consuming.
it is also the case for aderans and histogen.they just said "we had 62% growth in 6 months and whatever" and then disappeared from the scene
they should give us a good reason to wait until that "bleak date" of their eventual success.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Whoa, what the hell?  According to that research document's revenue chart, they claim replicel will only be available to a few dozen practitioners for the first few YEARS that it's released and they will only be able to treat people in the low thousands....what the f@$k!?  There's millions of people who would want this, why would they offer it to so few people and how will they determine who gets it?  If it's $15,000 per treatment that still involves millions of people who are willing to pay that.  Am I missing something here?  Damn it 
> 
> So here's a question for the CEO of Replicel:  when your product is released in 2015/16, will it be available to everyone who can afford it?


 Without reading the document myself Bronson, an educated guess says it is likely due to capacity for "production" and until they have a realistic gauge for demand, they aren't going to create the ability to supply it.

While you may think there are millions willing to pay $15k - thats because of how badly *you* want it.

Realistically it will be far, far less then "millions" for the first few years.

----------


## Kirby_

Personally, if it works as expected, I can't see it becoming a high-demand treatment until its costs is comparable to that of, say, Lasik surgery or a more modest-priced hair transplant.

(Then there's the factor that, IMO, the general public may be very much sceptical of any hairloss treatment that promises so much. That's if it work/ever becomes widely available, of course.)

----------


## NeedHairASAP

looking at how large the HT industry is in dollars will give you an idea for how many men are willing to shell out for high ticket procedures...

then add estimations of men that are waiting to shell out for a "non-HT" high ticket procedure


that number will probably be in the millions, considering there are 7 billion people on earth.





Unfortunately, I bet replicel is a HUGE let down ... about 30 days and counting

----------


## The Alchemist

I think a lot of how much they'll be able to charge for the procedure is going to be based on how well it works.  Though it will be an advancement over what's currently available, i can't see too many people being willing to pay out big money for something that only provides a boost to hair transplants.  If they expect to charge a five figure sum, they'll need to demonstrate some serious results.  Results that can stand on their own without the need for a transplant.  If they don't have that, i just can't see masses of people lining up for it.  Who the heck has enough money for a transplant and cell therapy to the tune of 15K?  Not many people and certainly not in this economy.   The price point would kill their business.

However, if they knock it out of the park and "cure" baldness, i think a lot of people would be willing to go 10-20K.  If they could keep the price around the 4-8K range, they would get almost everyone and make an unbelievable amount of money

----------


## Gjm127

Here's what I don't get:
If you get an HT, that means you've implanted new hairs (follicules) in bald spots that have natural dormant hair follicules (the ones that you lost but are still underneath your scalp)... What if you get a Replicel treatment in that area? The dormant cells would activate (OVER?) the newly implanted ones? You'll have some sort of disproportion in that area... It wouldn't be like your natural hairline. 
Can someone explain this to me? How would it work in that case? 
Also how would it work on Minoxidil dependent hair follicules?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Personally, if it works as expected, I can't see it becoming a high-demand treatment until its costs is comparable to that of, say, Lasik surgery or a more modest-priced hair transplant.
> 
> (Then there's the factor that, IMO, the general public may be very much sceptical of any hairloss treatment that promises so much. That's if it work/ever becomes widely available, of course.)


 I like the comparison with LASIK. It's one I've used before too. LASIK has only really been around since 92 and even then it was only a few select guys offering it. Not sure when it got big. I'd guess not until the noughties but I'm not sure. I had it done at the age of almost 24 in 2010. Best thing ever.

So I wonder how long it would take for a Replicel or Aderans to become common place. 2 years? 5 years? 10 years after it launches?

I see no way that Replicel can come to market before 2017 unfortunately.  :Frown:   Sincerely hope I'm wrong.

----------


## gutted

> I like the comparison with LASIK. It's one I've used before too. LASIK has only really been around since 92 and even then it was only a few select guys offering it. Not sure when it got big. I'd guess not until the noughties but I'm not sure. I had it done at the age of almost 24 in 2010. Best thing ever.
> 
> So I wonder how long it would take for a Replicel or Aderans to become common place. 2 years? 5 years? 10 years after it launches?
> 
> I see no way that Replicel can come to market before 2017 unfortunately.   Sincerely hope I'm wrong.


 i believe if it restored a full head of hair...transplant surgeons in all coutries will be rallying to get this treatment in thier clinics.

Cost is a significant factor as well...hope it is affordable.

----------


## gmonasco

RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. is pleased to report that all 19 subjects have completed their six-month post injection follow-up visit and the company remains on schedule to release the initial review of efficacy results in April 2012. The data collected from the first six months following injection will be used for assessment of the primary safety and secondary safety and efficacy endpoints for the TS001-2009 clinical trial.

http://www.replicel.com/all-19-subje...llow-up-visit/

----------


## kaandereli

what i see from this new notice is that april is fixed for the anouncement , no delay is on their minds.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> what i see from this new notice is that april is fixed for the anouncement , no delay is on their minds.


 Yeah, these guys know they have cracked it.

Otherwise they wouldn't be so hasty in making an announcement.

----------


## gmonasco

> Yeah, these guys know they have cracked it. Otherwise they wouldn't be so hasty in making an announcement.


 Since Replicel's definition of a "successful" trial is "no side effects" (even if there's less than 10&#37; hair regrowth), it's pretty much a given that they would be expecting to make a positive announcement.

----------


## lpenergy

I may be reading tea leaves a bit here, but so be it.  

Just as I suspected, there is more back and forth information exchange than was initially let on between Replicel and the Independent Clinical Research Organization (ICRO).  It is not like at the end of April, a sealed envelope is sent over to Replicel, and they eagerly open it with as much anticipation as a second grader opening a package on Christmas morning.  

"In March and throughout the month of April 2012, the TS001-2009 study team will be retrieving data from the study centre in Tbilisi, Georgia and sending it to an independent clinical research organization data management team in Munich, Germany.".  So, we have 2 study teams, the second of which is probably able to communicate with Replicel.  So, it is my hypothesis that Replicel has been holding a good chunk of the research data and results since the time their scientists ceased responding on Facebook, which was about early/mid March because they had more important things to do.  

It is my personal theory and opinion that Replicel has been presented with positive findings because their two recent press releases were not really of the required-type.

1)  They released a PR news event for a private equity placement. They hadn't done this before based upon my looking for similar transactions that took place in 2011.  They didn't need to release this one, either.  If they were holding bad results, they would be holding a lower profile and not going out of their way with press releases.

2)  While this recent press release was nice, I am not really seeing why it was needed.  Again, I believe it is evidence of Replicel holding positive results and trying to be in media light as much as possible.  I learned something new, and may have just missed it was explained elsewhere earlier, but they have two independent clinical research teams, one to do the study and the second to review the results.  

One question is on my mind is whether or not 6 months is enough, and will positive hair growth be shown at 12 months and 24 months as well in a continued trend?

----------


## 2020

> What if you get a Replicel treatment in that area? The dormant cells would activate (OVER?) the newly implanted ones? You'll have some sort of disproportion in that area... It wouldn't be like your natural hairline.


 yeah that's exactly what would happen although I read that the miniaturized follicles around the area where they made a transplant get permanently damaged because of that.....

----------


## sausage

Who knows what news Replicel will bring. Could be nothing could be something great. I don't expect much but I hope it will be good news. Maybe I will have hair again going into my 30's.

----------


## greatjob!

I'm not concerned about having an abnormally dense area from Replicel if you have had a previous hair transplant, only so many epithelial cells can specialize into hair follicles. What I am concerned about and would like to hear from Replicel about is how a transplant affects the dormant hair follicles. If hair follicles don't die, but only go dormant, and Replicel revives these follicles, how do the incisions from a hair transplant affect the dormant follicles? When the incisions are made in the recipient area do they kill the dormant cells making it impossible to revive them with a technique like Replicel's? Even if Replicel is an outright cure, I'm not sure I can wait, but I'm concerned whether or not a hair transplant might render Replicel's procedure useless.

----------


## 2020

> When the incisions are made in the recipient area do they kill the dormant cells making it impossible to revive them with a technique like Replicel's?


 probably... those incisions DO damage existing follicles in that area so it's possible that they're now gone forever.

Anyone who is currently considering a hair transplant is an idiot. A cure, or at least a far superior treatments are right around the corner. Can't you just wait a few more years and save that money for those new treatments instead?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> probably... those incisions DO damage existing follicles in that area so it's possible that they're now gone forever.
> 
> Anyone who is currently considering a hair transplant is an idiot. A cure, or at least a far superior treatments are right around the corner. Can't you just wait a few more years and save that money for those new treatments instead?


 Well, it depends on how old you are, and there is no gaurentee yet a new treatment will be out.

If you are 34 - 4-5 years may seem like a long time. Whereas if you are 26, its a entirely different story. Better to go for a HT now.

----------


## greatjob!

> probably... those incisions DO damage existing follicles in that area so it's possible that they're now gone forever.
> 
> Anyone who is currently considering a hair transplant is an idiot. A cure, or at least a far superior treatments are right around the corner. Can't you just wait a few more years and save that money for those new treatments instead?


 Calling someone an idiot, while answering my question with pure uneducated speculation is ironic. I'm not concerned with some jack wad on the internet telling me the incisions do damage, thats obvious. What I want to know from someone who knows what they're talking about, like Replicel, is how exactly this mechanism works in terms of reviving or creating new follicles. If the injected cells can recruit epithelial cells to become follicles or repair dormant follicles if they are in fact destroyed by the incisions then there would be no adverse effects from having a hair transplant before this treatment.

----------


## The Alchemist

> Calling someone an idiot, while answering my question with pure uneducated speculation is ironic. I'm not concerned with some jack wad on the internet telling me the incisions do damage, thats obvious. What I want to know from someone who knows what they're talking about, like Replicel, is how exactly this mechanism works in terms of reviving or creating new follicles. If the injected cells can recruit epithelial cells to become follicles or repair dormant follicles if they are in fact destroyed by the incisions then there would be no adverse effects from having a hair transplant before this treatment.


 This is a question that i'm very interested in as well.  I'm in the beginning stages of balding somewhere between NW 2-3, 40yrs old with no vertex balding.  my hair on top is very thick.  I could probably get a transplant in zone 1 and 2 and be relatively good for quite some time.  It would probably hold me over until the next generation of treatments are available.  But, i'm worried with how the transplants will affect future treatments.   Also worried about dumping tons of money on a transplant and then if something new comes out not being able to afford it.  and there is always the concern with shock loss and having a poor result - it's pretty much a crap shoot from what i can tell.  Another Problem is, who knows when the next generation of treatments will be out, or even if they'll ever come out?  My hair is looking more crappy every day andSoon my zone 1 and 2 areas are going to be gone. So what to do?

I can't see replicel having anything before 2015...no way.  Histogen looks way off, but who knows how much clinical data they need to release in Asian market.  Follica is the only wild card...I know for a fact that theyve been in phase II for a while, but don't know if they've completed it or have moved on or scrapped the whole thing altogether.    it'd be nice if one piece of the puzzle would fall into place ... and help make planning for the future a little easier

----------


## john2399

Anyone else get crazy excited when replicel sends you a new email ahah

----------


## greatjob!

> This is a question that i'm very interested in as well.  I'm in the beginning stages of balding somewhere between NW 2-3, 40yrs old with no vertex balding.  my hair on top is very thick.  I could probably get a transplant in zone 1 and 2 and be relatively good for quite some time.  It would probably hold me over until the next generation of treatments are available.  But, i'm worried with how the transplants will affect future treatments.   Also worried about dumping tons of money on a transplant and then if something new comes out not being able to afford it.  and there is always the concern with shock loss and having a poor result - it's pretty much a crap shoot from what i can tell.  Another Problem is, who knows when the next generation of treatments will be out, or even if they'll ever come out?  My hair is looking more crappy every day andSoon my zone 1 and 2 areas are going to be gone. So what to do?
> 
> I can't see replicel having anything before 2015...no way.  Histogen looks way off, but who knows how much clinical data they need to release in Asian market.  Follica is the only wild card...I know for a fact that theyve been in phase II for a while, but don't know if they've completed it or have moved on or scrapped the whole thing altogether.    it'd be nice if one piece of the puzzle would fall into place ... and help make planning for the future a little easier


 I completely understand. I believe that something is coming, but I think the earliest we can expect anything is 2016 and I don't want to feel the way I do for another 4 years. I'm not concerned about the money aspect as the future treatments are quite far away, I'm just really concerned with whether or not a transplant could eliminate the possibility of this working. I don't think anyone really knows right now for sure, not even Replicel, but I think Ill email them and see what they say.

----------


## cleverusername

> Anyone else get crazy excited when replicel sends you a new email ahah


 Yeah man, I always do too. Just waiting for the email that says "We cured hairloss"

----------


## 2020

why don't you expect anything from Histogen? Their Phase 2 will end in December of this year. If it is successful then they will move on to Phase 3.
If everything goes well, I'm sure they could release their treatment even before 2015.
They themselves said that it will be available BEFORE 2015 in certain asian countries....

----------


## john2399

Is histogen similar to replicel? not quite sure how that treatment works??

----------


## The Alchemist

> why don't you expect anything from Histogen? Their Phase 2 will end in December of this year. If it is successful then they will move on to Phase 3.
> If everything goes well, I'm sure they could release their treatment even before 2015.
> They themselves said that it will be available BEFORE 2015 in certain asian countries....


 It's not that i don't expect anything from them...I do believe they have a viable treatment.  However, they've been encountering all kinds of delays.  I believe their current study was supposed to have (according to their original plans) begun quite some time ago. According to the info you provided in the other thread (thanks!) they've started, which is good but, the study has a two year endpoint.  That puts them into 2014; And that's for a phase I/II.  I'm unclear why it's designated I/II instead of just a II.  What are the implications of that in terms of future studies? Will they need another phase II?  Do they need a phase III?  There are a lot of questions that need to be answered.

 Also, there has been some activity from them which i found a little perplexing...mainly with the satellite studies they were planning to do and share with the forum community.  Those studies just disappeared (as did Dr Ziering) under some pretty flimsy excuses.   Not saying that it indicative of any foul play on their part, but, certainly isn't confidence inspiring.  

It would be amazing if they could wrap this phase I/II up and introduce it in Asian markets.  But, i think that's a bit of a long shot.

----------


## greatjob!

> why don't you expect anything from Histogen? Their Phase 2 will end in December of this year. If it is successful then they will move on to Phase 3.
> If everything goes well, I'm sure they could release their treatment even before 2015.
> They themselves said that it will be available BEFORE 2015 in certain asian countries....


 I hope histogen or anyone is successful, but even if a treatment is available by 2015, that's still 3 years away, and I anticipate there being availability issues with any new treatment which will drive price up and limit access. I am very hopeful and do think one of these treatments will be successful, but I know how the world works and I don't plan on betting my hopes, plans, and future on a pipe dream. I'm just trying to devise a plan of attack and am trying to make sure I don't do something that might hurt me in the future

----------


## 2020

> However, they've been encountering all kinds of delays.


 all kinds? I can think of only one. There was a pending lawsuit against them. Histogen has lost a lot of investors and money during that time, but they won that case and everything went back to normal.





> I hope histogen or anyone is successful, but even if a treatment is available by 2015, that's still 3 years away,


 yeah but you can preserve your hair until then with finasteride/dut/ru....

----------


## Dakid

2012 what's ru?

----------


## 2020

> 2012 what's ru?


 http://www.myhair.co.il/ru-58841.html

----------


## bananana

> http://www.myhair.co.il/ru-58841.html


 do we have a thread on this?

what's that about anyways, all the links on that site about RU are pretty much dead?

edit - i read on other forums it's expensive as gold and eventually wares off.

----------


## 2020

> do we have a thread on this?
> 
> what's that about anyways, all the links on that site about RU are pretty much dead?
> 
> edit - i read on other forums it's expensive as gold and eventually wares off.


 baldtruth doesnt... *** and HLH has a lot of threads though.

Yes it's expensive but it's probably the most effective topical we have at the moment

----------


## gmonasco

> I'm unclear why it's designated I/II instead of just a II.  What are the implications of that in terms of future studies?.


 It's not uncommon for clinical trials to have Phase I/IIa and Phase IIb steps rather than the more discretely divided Phase I and Phase II steps.

See http://www.virginia.edu/vpr/irb/HSR_...ALS_Phases.pdf for explanations of the differences.

----------


## hairysituation

Does anyone believe that Replicel will be able to regrow brand new follicles on completely bald spots? The mouse, which recieved an injection of millions of cells on its foot, only grew a few brand new hair follicles compared to the number of cells which got injected. Dosen't this prove that Replicel, in a best case scenario, only will restore damaged hair follicles on humans?

I hope I'm wrong..

----------


## 67mph

I'd rather forget all about the mice, as it's a first step under the original ideas stage, and the kinda-messing-about-with-ideas-sorta-thing stage ...remember the mouse with the ear on its back? ...that little guy is probably walking around with a 'fro on to cover the lugs.

OK, a step that needs to be taken but i'd guess that many 'cures' they've found using mice never appear for humans et cetc, MPO!

Good luck everyone, not long now til PhaseI (in all it's glory) results right??

19 people, 19 people with possible life changing results on their heads!!

----------


## lpenergy

> Does anyone believe that Replicel will be able to regrow brand new follicles on completely bald spots? The mouse, which recieved an injection of millions of cells on its foot, only grew a few brand new hair follicles compared to the number of cells which got injected. Dosen't this prove that Replicel, in a best case scenario, only will restore damaged hair follicles on humans?
> 
> I hope I'm wrong..


 One thing to keep in mind is that Replicel is testing in the upper temples, a region that for most balding individuals is an area that would be first affected by hair loss.  If their April results are positive in this region, it could be an early indication of them being able to generate new follicles. 

I am fuzzy myself on whether follicles remain miniturized and can be salvaged or if new follicles will need to be created.

----------


## 2020

> Does anyone believe that Replicel will be able to regrow brand new follicles on completely bald spots?


 I hope not... seriously, Replicel should only "rejuvenate" existing follicles and make them more androgen resistant.
It is Histogen's job to activate those stem cells that were once follicles to start growing hair again.

Growing completely new follicles while ignoring existing "shrunken" follicles would produce awful results cosmetically...

----------


## greatjob!

I personally believe that the treatment is going to revive dormant follicles and not create new ones from nothing, which is why I'm concerned with the possibility of potentially damaging these dormant follicles with a hair transplant. I guess we will know more soon. I hope that they enroll some subjects who have previously undergone a transplant in the past in the next trials. I believe it isn't possible to damage all the dormant follicles with current transplant techniques; if the incisions do damage the dormant follicles they still aren't going to be close enough to damage all of them. I just wish we knew more so we could plan accordingly.

----------


## The Alchemist

> It's not uncommon for clinical trials to have Phase I/IIa and Phase IIb steps rather than the more discretely divided Phase I and Phase II steps.
> 
> See http://www.virginia.edu/vpr/irb/HSR_...ALS_Phases.pdf for explanations of the differences.


 
Well, hopefully they can go from this trial straight to phase III.  Would be great if they could introduce it to asian markets after they finish the phase I/II.  Provided they can get the desired efficacy.

----------


## kaandereli

> I personally believe that the treatment is going to revive dormant follicles and not create new ones from nothing.


 they were able to grow hair in mouse's foot 9 years ago, i am more optimistic on temple results.

----------


## The Alchemist

> I personally believe that the treatment is going to revive dormant follicles and not create new ones from nothing, which is why I'm concerned with the possibility of potentially damaging these dormant follicles with a hair transplant. I guess we will know more soon. I hope that they enroll some subjects who have previously undergone a transplant in the past in the next trials. I believe it isn't possible to damage all the dormant follicles with current transplant techniques; if the incisions do damage the dormant follicles they still aren't going to be close enough to damage all of them. I just wish we knew more so we could plan accordingly.


 

That's exactly what i was thinking.  The incisions aren't all that close together for most transplants which have densities around the 30-60 fu/cm2.  That's about half normal density...so you still would be able to gain alot of your surviving dormant follicles back.    

Have you consulted with a HT Doctor?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> Well, hopefully they can go from this trial straight to phase III.  Would be great if they could introduce it to asian markets after they finish the phase I/II.  Provided they can get the desired efficacy.


 That would be a dream come true, man.  And honestly, I don't see why they couldn't introduce it in Asian markets after those trials.  Because since they are using the highest possible dosage in Phase I/II, and if it's proven to be safe, then I don't see how any safety concerns could arise.  People would literally jump at the chance for this if they're absolutely sick and tired of hair loss, like I am.

----------


## greatjob!

> That's exactly what i was thinking.  The incisions aren't all that close together for most transplants which have densities around the 30-60 fu/cm2.  That's about half normal density...so you still would be able to gain alot of your surviving dormant follicles back.    
> 
> Have you consulted with a HT Doctor?


 

Yeah human hair/skin epithelial cells are about 70 microns or 0.07 mm across, so even if the hair follicles are damaged beyond repair, I don't think that many of them will be affected, but it's still something I'm concerned about. I have consulted with my short list of doctors; I haven't asked them about this yet. I don't think they know, and even though I consider the doctors on my list to be extremely ethical I'm not sure if the info they gave me would be completely subjective. I'm just gonna have to wait awhile before I decide to pull the trigger or not, but I'm getting pretty impatient, ugh.

----------


## Maradona

> That would be a dream come true, man.  And honestly, I don't see why they couldn't introduce it in Asian markets after those trials.  Because since they are using the highest possible dosage in Phase I/II, and if it's proven to be safe, then I don't see how any safety concerns could arise.  People would literally jump at the chance for this if they're absolutely sick and tired of hair loss, like I am.


 I don't think that would happen. 2015 is being very optimistic.

Depending on their phase 1 we will know when(if) it will become available , poor results can only mean they will have to tweak their treatment hence it could be delayed for a LONG time.

If there are good results in p1 we will be on
fast track to looking like my avatar earliest 2015. CEO was pretty clear no early release.

----------


## bigentries

Have you seen people that have that weird "werewolf" disease and they grow hair from virtually everywhere?

I guess everyone has those hair follicles but they never end up growing hair.

What is the possibility that these treatments can make you sprout hair from all over your face?

I guess that is another reason why to treat the hairline with conventional hair transplants and treat everything behind with new methods.

A horseshoe is way better than hair all over your forehead and nose

----------


## 2020

> Have you seen people that have that weird "werewolf" disease and they grow hair from virtually everywhere?
> 
> I guess everyone has those hair follicles but they never end up growing hair.
> 
> What is the possibility that these treatments can make you sprout hair from all over your face?
> 
> I guess that is another reason why to treat the hairline with conventional hair transplants and treat everything behind with new methods.
> 
> A horseshoe is way better than hair all over your forehead and nose


 that's why they're doing further studies... to see how far those new cells will migrate and grow hair.

----------


## The Alchemist

> Yeah human hair/skin epithelial cells are about 70 microns or 0.07 mm across, so even if the hair follicles are damaged beyond repair, I don't think that many of them will be affected, but it's still something I'm concerned about. I have consulted with my short list of doctors; I haven't asked them about this yet. I don't think they know, and even though I consider the doctors on my list to be extremely ethical I'm not sure if the info they gave me would be completely subjective. I'm just gonna have to wait awhile before I decide to pull the trigger or not, but I'm getting pretty impatient, ugh.


 I'm going to wait and see as well.  It seems that by this time next year, we should have a much better idea of what the future holds for hair treatments.  By that time, Aderans, Histogen and Replicel should have all released, at least some, phase II results.  And i'm guessing that if we haven't heard any news from Follica by that point, then we can pretty much write them off as dead... would like to at least see an announcement of more funding, or some results but that may be asking too much.  Either way, i think that will be when i make a decision.

----------


## Maradona

> I'm going to wait and see as well.  It seems that by this time next year, we should have a much better idea of what the future holds for hair treatments.  By that time, Aderans, Histogen and Replicel should have all released, at least some, phase II results.  And i'm guessing that if we haven't heard any news from Follica by that point, then we can pretty much write them off as dead... would like to at least see an announcement of more funding, or some results but that may be asking too much.  Either way, i think that will be when i make a decision.


 Not to rain on your parade bro, but take follica out of the picture. It's dead or it will take at least 40-50 years for it to come up with a treatment.

They're studying MPB, not hair growth, that's a big mistake. The mysteries of MPB is way too complicated as we have learned this month...and u can't unlock that for now.

It goes like this at this point:

1.ARI
2.HISTOGEN
3. Replicel
4. Gho Stem cell treatment
5. Follica

Yes even replicel/gho is ahead of these trolls. Hate Cots. :Mad:

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

What I would love to see is some treatment outside of the Western world make a huge splash, especially since all of these other companies seem to be either bogged down in clinical trials or just taking their sweet time.  Here are 3 potential treatments/cures could have great results (especially the first one):

1. http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...d=a6OdEa5VFNV8

2. http://www.physorg.com/news159441080.html

3. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17947589

Note: with regards to #3, I commented on it months ago.  This technology was originally owned by some company called RegeneRX which basically just sat on the technology for years and didn't do a damn thing to use TB-4 to cure hair loss.  However, I recently contacted one of the scientists in the article and they told that now a company called Panacea Pharmaceuticals out of India has the rights to this technology.

----------


## lpenergy

Ok, so I was checking out Aderans the other day, and with a top claim of +70% regrowth, isn't that a higher number than anything that Replicel is talking about?  

Don't get me wrong, I think Replicel is on the right track, but everything I have read about them is +50% in animal trials and hoping for +20% in phase IIa.  Even if they hit their pre-testing animal results, that is less than Aderans.

Am I missing something here?

----------


## The Alchemist

> Not to rain on your parade bro, but take follica out of the picture. It's dead or it will take at least 40-50 years for it to come up with a treatment.
> 
> They're studying MPB, not hair growth, that's a big mistake. The mysteries of MPB is way too complicated as we have learned this month...and u can't unlock that for now.
> 
> It goes like this at this point:
> 
> 1.ARI
> 2.HISTOGEN
> 3. Replicel
> ...


 You're not raining on my parade.  It's your opinion and that's fine, i just don't agree with it.  Follica is still alive and well, and every bit as legitimate as replicel, histogen and aderans.   They're in phase II trials, and until we hear that they've not achieved efficacy or are not going to pursue phase III, they're still a contender.  No one has left the company for new employment.  If they were dead, you would see them jumping ship.  Not a single one has.

The fact that some DIY'er at hairsite was able to grow some hair at home with sand paper and a vague understanding of the biology, gives me hope that this is a concept which works.  Especially when you consider how strong the scientific team is there.

And i think you have it backwards, Follica is studying how to grow follicles.  That's what their whole technique is about...wounding the skin to create an embryonic like condition and then manipulating the intracellular signalling to induce hair growth.  Based on the patents they've submitted, it's clear they believe they have a way to grow follicles that are impervious to MPB.  And that is the ultimate solution. 

As for Gho, his work is very interesting and he's proven HM, in my opinion.  But, i don't believe it's a practical solution for anyone with extensive baldness.    It would take years and years of treatments to get a full head of hair.  And at roughly 12000$ for approx 1700 grafts, it would cost a small fortune to restore a full head of hair.

----------


## Maradona

> You're not raining on my parade.  It's your opinion and that's fine, i just don't agree with it.  Follica is still alive and well, and every bit as legitimate as replicel, histogen and aderans.   They're in phase II trials, and until we hear that they've not achieved efficacy or are not going to pursue phase III, they're still a contender.  No one has left the company for new employment.  If they were dead, you would see them jumping ship.  Not a single one has.
> 
> The fact that some DIY'er at hairsite was able to grow some hair at home with sand paper and a vague understanding of the biology, gives me hope that this is a concept which works.  Especially when you consider how strong the scientific team is there.
> 
> And i think you have it backwards, Follica is studying how to grow follicles.  That's what their whole technique is about...wounding the skin to create an embryonic like condition and then manipulating the intracellular signalling to induce hair growth.  Based on the patents they've submitted, it's clear they believe they have a way to grow follicles that are impervious to MPB.  And that is the ultimate solution. 
> 
> As for Gho, his work is very interesting and he's proven HM, in my opinion.  But, i don't believe it's a practical solution for anyone with extensive baldness.    It would take years and years of treatments to get a full head of hair.  And at roughly 12000$ for approx 1700 grafts, it would cost a small fortune to restore a full head of hair.


 Had that worked, we'd have a cure by now from Follica but obviously it didn't. Cots said that by now we would have a cure I believe. Yes I am very aware of how their treatment is supposed to work and now theyre studyign MPB b/c obviously it hasn't worked as they expected. It worked great on rats though.

Theyll be stuck for decades trying to figure out why it hasn't worked or how it can work "better" in people with our condition. Such treatment is very far far away because we simply do not have enough knowledge about MPB at this point.

Best way to cure hair loss "within" this generation is trial and error process like ARI and maybe replicel.

 Still hate Cots  :Mad: , this attention whore basically got insane media atention for something that was know for about 4 years.  :Big Grin: 

However Follica may surprise us out of nothing, who knows. I just highly doubt it.

This is all my opinion, though and I just hate Cots  :Smile: .

----------


## The Alchemist

I hear you, i have the same concerns.  Just hoping for a surprise, because as it stands we're still a bunch of years away from anything.  I'm running out of time/hair and i'm damn sick of dousing my head in minoxidil and seeing hair in the sink. Just tired of thinking about hair in general.  

I don't hate Cotsarelis.  I hate how the media jumps all over every paper he publishes as if it means the end of hairloss will be tomorrow.  They know "baldness cure" in the headlines attracts attention so they pump it up.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

The Alchemist, you talk about how you can't how the media jumps all over every one of Cots's paper.  What I can't stand is how the media reports on hair loss and baldness in the first place.  They treat it as some kind of joke.  I remember watching Fox News and as their intro for some possible hair regrowth news, they showed a scene from Seinfeld where Elaine is yanking off the wig of that worthless shitbag George Costanza.  They treat hair loss like it's some kind of joke, despite the fact that it causes millions of people depression, heartache, and pain.  Or sometimes in the print media, they'll show you a photo of some guy's head whose hair is balding and use cutesy terms like "shiny pates" and "denuded domes".  I would really love to knock the teeth down the throats of those types of reporters.  Sorry for the rant fellas!
Anyway, I think Cotsarelis always makes the news because he's one of only a handful of scientists who are actually actively doing anything to try to cure hair loss.  If we had a more people trying to cure hair loss (and more of a race to cure it), then we may have an effective treatment for hair loss out today.  I'm very split on Cots.  I applaud his work to cure hair loss yet I hate how negative he can be sometimes with regards to potential timelines for treatments/cures.  Sometimes I really wish that there were more scientists working to cure baldness who actually suffered from hair loss themselves.  If one doesn't experience it, then they really can't know the devastation and misery that baldness causes; hell, I didn't know before I noticed my own hair loss.  So I sometimes wish there was a scientist who suffered from hair loss himself who would say something like: "I know firsthand how devastating hair loss can be and I will therefore work as hard as can I can to get a treatment/product out to you as soon as possible, because I know that many of you cannot stand to live another day (let alone 5 years!) with this life-altering disease of hair loss".  Anyway, I got off on a tangent again!  Also, I don't think that Follica is dead at all.  I know it's frustrating that they keep things close to the vest, but that's expected since they're a private company.  Actually, I think they're actually in Phase III right now as opposed to Phase II.

----------


## BoSox

> Ok, so I was checking out Aderans the other day, and with a top claim of +70% regrowth, isn't that a higher number than anything that Replicel is talking about?


 Where does it say they claim to have 70%? That would be a definite cure!

----------


## kaandereli

> Where does it say they claim to have 70%? That would be a definite cure!


 http://www.aderansresearch.com/presentation/

Near the end of this presentation they show some before/after images and claim 62% growth, but it didn't seem to me that much growth from those pictures

----------


## 2020

> http://www.aderansresearch.com/presentation/
> 
> Near the end of this presentation they show some before/after images and claim 62&#37; growth, but it didn't seem to me that much growth from those pictures


 slide 21:


I agree. It would be much better if they actually showed the person's hair before and after the injection. These microscopical pictures don't say much...

----------


## 534623

> I agree. It would be much better if they actually showed the person's hair before and after the injection. These microscopical pictures don't say much...


 and what's the difference between baseline and week 12?

----------


## 2020

> and what's the difference between baseline and week 12?


 about tree fiddy

----------


## gutted

> and what's the difference between baseline and week 12?


 lolz...
the growth in the second picture is not spectacular at all.
Those very few new hairs may have just happened to spontaneously regenerated/cycled through after the treatment.
Aderans failed with this, hopefully they went back to the drawing board and upped the dosage or whatever.

----------


## gmonasco

I was thinking, if Replicel's results are less than they hoped for or expected, is there really anything they could do to improve things?  Since they're replicating and injecting dermal sheath cup cells, what else could they do to potentially increase the efficacy beyond upping the dosage?

----------


## lpenergy

The percentage growth is, obviously relative.  If a person is quite bald in a certain location, and has 10 hairs for instance within a certain area, an increase in the 70% range is not going to be cosmetically significant. That individual might need a 5,000% increase to produce any decent results.  

It almost seems that for a study, it seems that a generic percentage increase just is not specific enough.  I would like to see percentage increases from different density bands, all the way from slick bald to thinning just slightly.  They could have 5-10 categories and measure the percentage increase for each category.  That would yield decent percentage increase results.

Ultimately, Replicel, and its stock will not be compared against existing treatements which show 10-20% increases, but against its future competitors such as Aderans.

----------


## Stiles

> The percentage growth is, obviously relative.  If a person is quite bald in a certain location, and has 10 hairs for instance within a certain area, an increase in the 70% range is not going to be cosmetically significant. That individual might need a 5,000% increase to produce any decent results.  
> 
> It almost seems that for a study, it seems that a generic percentage increase just is not specific enough.  I would like to see percentage increases from different density bands, all the way from slick bald to thinning just slightly.  They could have 5-10 categories and measure the percentage increase for each category.  That would yield decent percentage increase results.
> 
> Ultimately, Replicel, and its stock will not be compared against existing treatements which show 10-20% increases, but against its future competitors such as Aderans.


 Yeah, I guess it would help if they said 70% increase relative to baseline

----------


## The Alchemist

> and what's the difference between baseline and week 12?


 About 3 months.

How long does it take for a transplanted hair, which is a structurally complete, fully functioning organ, to start growing hair again?  

How long do you think it would take to generate a entirely new follicle and then have it produce a visible hair?

The only thing you can take away from a 12 week photo is that Aderans treatment is indeed starting to grow some hair.  Nothing more, nothing less.  The only proper assessment you can make of their treatment is after a sufficient period of time has passed to allow for follicle creation and hair generation.  3 months is too early for that.  I would think that the 6 and 12 month photos will tell the real story.  If they're not any better than this 12 week data, then yeah, this is not going to be what anybody is hoping for.

----------


## greatjob!

the reason that they don't show full head shots is because they are pointless. These studies are only injecting small test areas with the cells or compounds, the area under study is very small. I hope no one is expecting to see full heads of hair from these trials, because you not going to see that.

----------


## The Alchemist

> The Alchemist, you talk about how you can't how the media jumps all over every one of Cots's paper.  What I can't stand is how the media reports on hair loss and baldness in the first place.  They treat it as some kind of joke.  I remember watching Fox News and as their intro for some possible hair regrowth news, they showed a scene from Seinfeld where Elaine is yanking off the wig of that worthless shitbag George Costanza.  They treat hair loss like it's some kind of joke, despite the fact that it causes millions of people depression, heartache, and pain.  Or sometimes in the print media, they'll show you a photo of some guy's head whose hair is balding and use cutesy terms like "shiny pates" and "denuded domes".  I would really love to knock the teeth down the throats of those types of reporters.  Sorry for the rant fellas!
> Anyway, I think Cotsarelis always makes the news because he's one of only a handful of scientists who are actually actively doing anything to try to cure hair loss.  If we had a more people trying to cure hair loss (and more of a race to cure it), then we may have an effective treatment for hair loss out today.  I'm very split on Cots.  I applaud his work to cure hair loss yet I hate how negative he can be sometimes with regards to potential timelines for treatments/cures.  Sometimes I really wish that there were more scientists working to cure baldness who actually suffered from hair loss themselves.  If one doesn't experience it, then they really can't know the devastation and misery that baldness causes; hell, I didn't know before I noticed my own hair loss.  So I sometimes wish there was a scientist who suffered from hair loss himself who would say something like: "I know firsthand how devastating hair loss can be and I will therefore work as hard as can I can to get a treatment/product out to you as soon as possible, because I know that many of you cannot stand to live another day (let alone 5 years!) with this life-altering disease of hair loss".  Anyway, I got off on a tangent again!  Also, I don't think that Follica is dead at all.  I know it's frustrating that they keep things close to the vest, but that's expected since they're a private company.  Actually, I think they're actually in Phase III right now as opposed to Phase II.


 Yeah, depressedbyhairloss, i agree, most non-balding people don't understand how difficult it can be for a guy.  I've had a couple conversations with women about it and they're always amazed that it bothers guys.  They're like "what's the big deal?  Lots of men go bald.  It's normal".  I just have to shake my head and laugh.  I always want to say to them: ok, then how about i take a razor and shave the hair off the top of your head and see how you feel about walking around like that for awhile.  Then let them contemplate that as their new permanent look.  Yeah, it's no big deal if it's not what you're going through, but it's a serious pyschological hit to the person afflicted with it.  You develop an image of yourself over the years which you identify with and when you go bald it changes that image quite drastically, you don't feel like the guy you see in the mirror it's like somebody else... a new, far less attractive you.  It's a difficult thing to deal with, no doubt.  I guess you have to find a way to handle it or else you drive yourself crazy.

Lets hope that we start hearing good things from these companies developing treatments.

----------


## gmonasco

> I've had a couple conversations with women about it and they're always amazed that it bothers guys.  They're like "what's the big deal?  Lots of men go bald.  It's normal".  I just have to shake my head and laugh.  I always want to say to them: ok, then how about i take a razor and shave the hair off the top of your head and see how you feel about walking around like that for awhile.  Then let them contemplate that as their new permanent look.


 But there's an important distinction there, which is that women view men very differently than men view women.  Men are much more focused on physical appearance in the opposite sex than women are, and men therefore place much greater importance on (male) hair loss than women do.  It's a common mistake among both men and women to assume that the opposite sex has the same standards for attractiveness as one's own sex.

----------


## 2020

take this whiny crap to "Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life"...

----------


## gmonasco

> take this whiny crap to "Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life"...


 Go to your room.  The grown-ups are trying to have an adult discussion.

----------


## Pate

> http://www.aderansresearch.com/presentation/
> 
> Near the end of this presentation they show some before/after images and claim 62% growth, but it didn't seem to me that much growth from those pictures


 The irony is that the balder the guy is, the less impressive 60% growth is. Although we should really be using the terminal hair count which is 80%.

Which is great, if you have 30% of your original hair. Then adding 80% gives you a total of 54% of your original hair, which will make a cosmetic difference.

But the guy in that photo looks like he has about 5% of his original terminal hair remaining. Let's be generous and say 10%. Add 80% and you now have 18% of your original terminal hair. Still bald. He'd need a 400% increase in terminal hair to get 50% of original density and be able to claim his baldness is cured.

It would be good if they reported their results in terms of percentage of original density as well as percentage of hair increase, but they won't do that because the numbers are not yet very impressive.

The other thing you have to keep in mind is that they are only showing their best results. The average result will be significantly less than that. Histogen had a couple of barn-stormer results of up to 75% increase, from a pretty high density to start with. But the average was only about 15%.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> They're like "what's the big deal?  Lots of men go bald.  It's normal".


 I'm sorry to break it to you: they don't say the same thing when you're not around.

they're probably being polite while you fish for compliments


they all care. Its just some will f*** you anyway.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I was thinking, if Replicel's results are less than they hoped for or expected, is there really anything they could do to improve things?  Since they're replicating and injecting dermal sheath cup cells, what else could they do to potentially increase the efficacy beyond upping the dosage?


 I asked the same question like a month ago but nobody seemed to care. I've been thinking about the same thing. What can they do?

----------


## 67mph

Twitter; Replicel remains on track to release the initial TS001-2009 clinical trial results in late April.

...i'm trying not to count the days, hours and minutes ...honest!

and trying not to be overly and stupidily optimistic ...honest!!

We all know hair, losing hair, baldness, diffuse thinning, norwooding, follicles, all things hair etc etc etc is a mine field of info, but can i ask, (if i'm right) if Replicel are rejuvanating exsisting follicles then where are hair grafts placed in HT's going, are they destroying the exsisting hair follicles that already exsist (but are dormant) and that Replicel or any other new cure may need?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> But there's an important distinction there, which is that women view men very differently than men view women.  Men are much more focused on physical appearance in the opposite sex than women are, and men therefore place much greater importance on (male) hair loss than women do.  It's a common mistake among both men and women to assume that the opposite sex has the same standards for attractiveness as one's own sex.


 Do you really believe yourself saying that? Maybe there's a small number of women who don't care about men's hair or the lack of it. The rest do care. Try getting a hot young girl to go out with you if you're balding, unless you're very handsome.... If you tell me older women don't care that much then yes.

----------


## Tacola

> Twitter; Replicel remains on track to release the initial TS001-2009 clinical trial results in late April.
> 
> ...i'm trying not to count the days, hours and minutes ...honest!
> 
> and trying not to be overly and stupidily optimistic ...honest!!
> 
> We all know hair, losing hair, baldness, diffuse thinning, norwooding, follicles, all things hair etc etc etc is a mine field of info, but can i ask, (if i'm right) if Replicel are rejuvanating exsisting follicles then where are hair grafts placed in HT's going, are they destroying the exsisting hair follicles that already exsist (but are dormant) and that Replicel or any other new cure may need?


 This is something I also wonder about. I guess that it will, somehow, damage it a bit, but how much is hard to say. I have thought about taking a small treatment at the Hasci clinic (Gho), and then wait for some kind of cure. I dont want to walk around for 3-4 more years when I can do something about it now. I`m now turning 29, so I do want to have kinda good hair until my mid 30s. Though, how much does a hair transplant hurt the dormant follicles. The people at the Hasci clinic, or at least the women I talked to (Marleen), told me that it shouldnt be a problem taking a transplant now and then use the Replicel treatment, if it becomes availible and a success. Why should it ruin the follicles that are dormant? I know it`s not the best way to draw a picture, but if you have a plant and during the winter it goes dormant (until the summer), so you plant another plant just next to it, I guess both if them will grow back if they recieve the same nutrient? Maybe it`s like this with hair as well. One can always draw parallells between everything, so why not?

Maybe I`m just trying to convince myself that it will be ok to go through with a transplant as well as the Replicel/Aderans/Histogen (whoever comes first and are a good solution). Has anyone talked to any of the companies/ht doctors?

----------


## 67mph

i like the plant story Tacola, i was about to reply using a plant as an example and you beat me to it, so on the same note; what if you have the plant bulb waiting in the ground during Winter ready for Summer, but you go ahead and plant another on top (or very close to) disregarding the bulb, damage can be made to the bulb easily right?, perhaps making the bulb die in the process, no amount of flower improver (Replicel) can bring that bulb back to life!

I'm sure there's more science involved but for us guys needing a Dummies guide, we need simple examples.

----------


## gmonasco

> Maybe there's a small number of women who don't care about men's hair or the lack of it. The rest do care. Try getting a hot young girl to go out with you if you're balding, unless you're very handsome.


 Why would I want a superficial "hot young girl" when I could have a real woman instead? Perhaps you should consider that concept.

----------


## gmonasco

> on the same note; what if you have the plant bulb waiting in the ground during Winter ready for Summer, but you go ahead and plant another on top (or very close to) disregarding the bulb, damage can be made to the bulb easily right?, perhaps making the bulb die in the process, no amount of flower improver (Replicel) can bring that bulb back to life!


 If you want to take the plant analogy literally, the bulb that had another bulb planted on top of it will still generally find an alternate route to the surface and continue to grow.   I don't know how that analogy would apply to hair follicles, though.

----------


## sausage

> Why would I want a superficial "hot young girl" when I could have a real woman instead? Perhaps you should consider that concept.


 An old school mate is bald as hell and his girl is stunning!

If I could post all these photos from facebook of old school friends and their bald heads with their girlfriends I would but I am not sure that is allowed plus its not fair on them...

its not only ex school friends, there are strangers I have seen on there that are bald as hell and have hot girlfriends.

It maybe harder to get a decent looking girlfriend but u can get them with a dumb ass bald head. I just wish I had the confidence to get on with life and maybe bump into one of these hot girls that don't give a shit about baldies.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

wow... how many months does it take to put out a three paragraph press release? shouldn't take that long if you have good results....would take that long if you needed to word shitty results carefully

----------


## ccmethinning

> wow... how many months does it take to put out a three paragraph press release? shouldn't take that long if you have good results....would take that long if you needed to word shitty results carefully


 You are an idiot. They have just got the results unblinded and are analyzing them now. These are scientists here that will be analyzing things we won't even be thinking about.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> You are an idiot. They have just got the results unblinded and are analyzing them now. These are scientists here that will be analyzing things we won't even be thinking about.


 I'm an analyst by trade. I put out reports with 300 more independent variables than will the scientists.... not to mention all we need are a few easily computed figures to know what we want to know...

----------


## Tacola

> i like the plant story Tacola, i was about to reply using a plant as an example and you beat me to it, so on the same note; what if you have the plant bulb waiting in the ground during Winter ready for Summer, but you go ahead and plant another on top (or very close to) disregarding the bulb, damage can be made to the bulb easily right?, perhaps making the bulb die in the process, no amount of flower improver (Replicel) can bring that bulb back to life!
> 
> I'm sure there's more science involved but for us guys needing a Dummies guide, we need simple examples.


 Like someone mentioned somewhere, I would think that it would find a new way, but I dont know when it comes to follicles. I do find it kinda hard to believe that the follicle that is dormat would be hurt with a transplanted on top, and even a bit harder to believe that the follicles around would be hurt. But...maybe I`m just trying to covince myself that it will be ok if I do a transplant now and then wait for the Replicel, or any other solution comes to market within the next years...

----------


## PvH

> its not only ex school friends, there are strangers I have seen on there that are bald as hell and have hot girlfriends.
> 
> It maybe harder to get a decent looking girlfriend but u can get them with a dumb ass bald head. I just wish I had the confidence to get on with life and maybe bump into one of these hot girls that don't give a shit about baldies.


 just because a bald guy has a hot girlfriend doesn't mean his girlfriend 'don't give a shit about baldies.' if you're attractive without hair then fine i'm sure the girl wouldn't care as much. if having hair will enhance the look of their boyfriend then they'd take the version with hair in a heartbeat. which means that they actually do give a flying **** about hair but just wont say it or they're just putting up with it, just like how men put up with fat girls. we may not like fat girls but sometimes we just have to settle with second or third or the 50th choice.

----------


## john2399

You dont just settle for fat girls or bald guys. You fall in love with them and in your eyes they could be really pretty. Dam son watch the movie shallow hal... don't be so shallow man.. sometimes it aint always about looks even though hair helps alot

----------


## 2020

this thread:

----------


## BoSox

i really hope replicel comes up big, the forums alone will make me want to rip whatever hair i have left.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

plants reach for the sun, hair doesn't.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> this thread:


 true



I hope we get a yes or no answer from replicel and not some ambiguous garbage

----------


## gmonasco

> plants reach for the sun, hair doesn't.


 Hair reaches for the surface, which is more important for us.

----------


## 2020

I'm 100&#37; sure they will get SOME regrowth.... they wouldn't even bother starting HUMAN studies if they weren't sure that it worked to some degree.
Also: Aderans has been able to achieve regrowth and a lot of people say that Replicel's method is better than Aderans, so if Aderans got good results (60-70%), then I'm sure Replicel will do even better....

----------


## 534623

> *plants* reach for the sun, hair doesn't.


 even without an arrector pili muscle. does hair actually do the same?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> this thread:


 Amazing!  :Big Grin:  Post of the year so far.

----------


## 2020

> Amazing!  Post of the year so far.


 awesome! what do I get?


anyways, it's April 8th already. We're almost there!!!

----------


## PvH

> You dont just settle for fat girls or bald guys. You fall in love with them and in your eyes they could be really pretty. Dam son watch the movie shallow hal... don't be so shallow man.. *sometimes* it aint always about looks even though *hair helps alot*


 not much more i can add to that. there are anomalies to any situation. i'm not denying your statement. however, if you're able to attract beautiful women then chances are you'll fish for one from a pond of attractive looking women. never said you can't fall for a fat and ugly girl. if you have full head of hair, you'll likely have much better chance of landing a pretty girl of your choice. not to mention most bald guys won't have the confidence to ask a pretty girl out in first place.

----------


## shri1026

Desperately waiting for the results. I want to fill my temple and vertex.

----------


## Kiwi

> true
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get a yes or no answer from replicel and not some ambiguous garbage


 Agreed, I'm so tired of all their spin.

DOES IT WORK ON HUMANS - YES or NO

IN YOUR OPINION DOES IT WORK WELL?

Type of thing. Not rocket science :P

----------


## Maradona

> Agreed, I'm so tired of all their spin.
> 
> DOES IT WORK ON HUMANS - YES or NO
> 
> IN YOUR OPINION DOES IT WORK WELL?
> 
> Type of thing. Not rocket science :P


 of course it works. This has been proven by aderans already and replicel uses almost the same concept though more simplistic but they key thing is the DSC which they claim are the progenitor cells(AKA the holy grail for hair regeneration) and have been overlooked (according to them) by all companies. There isn't really a established difference between DS and DSC only replicel claimed this and proved it with the rats. 

The only reason why they would fail to show ANY results in phase 1 would be due to the way they applied the injection, it's gotta be perfectly injected at the right spot for the cells to interact with the existing tissue and regenerate/grow hair. *Anything less/more from a certain range will provide imo 0 results, so i just hope they tested this humans before otherwise we are in for big dissapointment.*


Assuming the injection procedure was done correctly(therefore results will be evident). *How much difference there is when these cells are applied to the human scalps compared to intercytex/aderans approach?*

Of course it works, but is it enough and more consistent than ARI? That's what the hardcore speculators are waiting for.

----------


## lpenergy

This will be Replicel's big "day in the sun" and they will want to be fully prepared for it.  Just throwing numbers out there will not help anything but our curiosity (I certainly wouldn't mind it though).  They will want to provide as much depth and context to the numbers as possible in their interviews, and to the extent possbile answer "why" it worked, and anything they were surprised by in the results.  They don't want to give a bunch of "dunnos".  They may need to do organizational work, including hiring additional workers to prepare for the next phase of the company.  

Late April could be as early as the 25th in my mind, but most likely either the 27th or the 30th.  

After they announce, and assuming the results are good, the stock will jump, everyone will get excited, and then reality will set in that we will not hear from them again until phase IIb.

----------


## Kiwi

> After they announce, and assuming the results are good, the stock will jump, everyone will get excited, and then reality will set in that we will not hear from them again until phase IIb.


 lol - Sad but true... no news is good news though... 

So in other words (to all you replicel fanatics) what this means is that from the end of April 2012 you will have to wait for phase IIb results. So at very best you'll have your results back around April / May 2013. 

And then at least another 2 years to wait after that for Phase III. So you're probably looking at around 2014 / 2015 like everybody thinks.

That said... Phase II can take two years or more. I base that on the Aderans timeline. So really the Replicel timeline might indeed get pushed to 2016  :Frown:

----------


## Maradona

I would sleep like a baby until 2016 if they show +30&#37; density within the small area injected in phase 1 (remember this is the temples aka 0 hairs or 1 or 2f'd up vellues hairs), I would collapse in the floor, get down on my knees and cry.

----------


## Kiwi

> I would sleep like a baby until 2016 if they show +30% density within the small area injected in phase 1 (remember this is the temples aka 0 hairs or 1 or 2f'd up vellues hairs), I would collapse in the floor, get down on my knees and cry.


 I'm hearing you bro.

Heh - the number of times I've been on my knees and cried because of my hair loss. The first time I noticed my hair really thinning I cried.

And I cried again when I realized that my 3000+ grafts were not going to grow.

**** it'd be damn nice to cry about something positive for a change!!

----------


## sausage

If the results are very positive then put me in a giant ice cube and wake me up when the cure comes out in 2016 so that I am still in my 20's when I get treatment.

Right now I would happily make sweet love to Elton John if it gave me my hair back.

----------


## lpenergy

> I would sleep like a baby until 2016 if they show +30&#37; density within the small area injected in phase 1 (remember this is the temples aka 0 hairs or 1 or 2f'd up vellues hairs), I would collapse in the floor, get down on my knees and cry.


 Do you mean 30% of original density or 30% increase?  One of the benfits of doing hair testing in this region could be that there are so few hairs there that it is relatively easy to show a large percentage increase.  If two hairs go to 10, that is 500% increase.  It might only be 5% of original density though.  

This is what Spencer and others will need to discuss with Replicel - Baseline Increase, and Percentage of Original Density.  All percentage increases are not the same.  In fact, if Aderans, Histogen, and Replicel can all do +50% increase, but only 1 can do it in a thinning area of the head where there are still a fair number hairs present, and grow thousands of new hairs, this is dramatically more significant than growing +50% in a super bald area where only a few strangly hairs remain.  Both +50% result, but only one +50% will produce a good overall result with a dramatic, shocking before/after photograph.  

If this is not asked in any post annnouncement-interview, I will ask it on Replicel's Facebook page.

----------


## Maradona

> Do you mean 30% of original density or 30% increase?  One of the benfits of doing hair testing in this region could be that there are so few hairs there that it is relatively easy to show a large percentage increase.  If two hairs go to 10, that is 500% increase.  It might only be 5% of original density though.  
> 
> This is what Spencer and others will need to discuss with Replicel - Baseline Increase, and Percentage of Original Density.  All percentage increases are not the same.  In fact, if Aderans, Histogen, and Replicel can all do +50% increase, but only 1 can do it in a thinning area of the head where there are still a fair number hairs present, and grow thousands of new hairs, this is dramatically more significant than growing +50% in a super bald area where only a few strangly hairs remain.  Both +50% result, but only one +50% will produce a good overall result with a dramatic, shocking before/after photograph.  
> 
> If this is not asked in any post annnouncement-interview, I will ask it on Replicel's Facebook page.


 30% of original density. you can always check your density from the back of your head.

----------


## 2020

> 30% of original density. you can always check your density from the back of your head.


 again with this.... 30% of original density really? Doesn't that imply that their treatment could not go above 100%? meaning it can only bring back your old hair but no better

----------


## tonypizza

I assume they will release pictures with their statistics, so it doesn't really matter how they calculate the percentage regrowth.  You'll be able to see if there's a bunch of new hairs or not.

Coincidentally, that's also why I believe this to be the most important relase Replicel will make in their trials.  If they show squat in the pictures, we know we're hooped.  The mice were injected at the correct depth to regrow hair, the only change now is that this is an in-man trial of that same procedure.  

I think it will work; it's basically what Gho's doing but on a larger scale.  He's splitting those cells which produce hairs, and reimplanting a couple cells in a more aesthetic place so they can grow hair there.  

If if doesn't work I won't know what to think.  Histogen hasn't shown anything.  Aderans hasn't shown anything.  If Replicel tries to pawn off a couple spotty pics ala Histogen as regrowth instead of results like we saw in the mice, I'm gonna be sick.

But it should work!  And they tested it in the temples.  But they did make sure their funding was secure before releasing these results, so maybe they know something went wrong.  

I hate my life

----------


## 2020

^ yeah, I'm pretty sure they're going to show MICROSCOPIC pictures rather than an actual photos... their injection was simply too small.


histogen and aderans DID show results.

----------


## cleverusername

Histogen > Aderans

----------


## Maradona

> again with this.... 30&#37; of original density really? Doesn't that imply that their treatment could not go above 100%? meaning it can only bring back your old hair but no better


 It could, of course, if they can grow completely new hair. 30% would be a nice start point though, it blow the world away, especially in an area where there is little visible hair remaining this is also the area  that has been literally "raped" by DHT, the temples.

----------


## lpenergy

> But it should work!  And they tested it in the temples.  But they did make sure their funding was secure before releasing these results, so maybe they know something went wrong.  
> 
> I hate my life


 The funding announced on March 29th was to meet current operating expenses and provide for an adequate amount of margin of safety in respect to their cash position.  In their annual report, they have stated that they need to raise $5-$10 million for phase IIb trials.  In the press release, it is stated that they intend to close "additional tranches" in the same terms as the initial tranche. 

It is possible, and in my opinion probable, that the same group will provide the additional financing and could very well have everything all wrapped up but they don't want to tip off the results yet, as announcing securing the funding would be tantamount to saying that the phase IIa results were very good.  So, they are probably holding for the moment. 

At the end of the day, we will all just have to sit and wait until the end of April.

----------


## ccmethinning

http://www.nbtequitiesresearch.com/r...te-first-phase

Not sure if posted.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> http://www.nbtequitiesresearch.com/r...te-first-phase
> 
> Not sure if posted.


 whoa

i need replicel's treatment preferably within the next six to eight months

----------


## Maradona

> whoa
> 
> i need replicel's treatment preferably within the next six to eight months


 sign up for their trials bro, maybe you can make it to phase 2 or 3.

I know I'll try my best to get in. Even moving to wherever replicel's headquarters are.

----------


## sausage

The trials are taking place in some crazy middle eastern country aren't they?

They probably have 100 ppl ready and waiting.

Please god let this bring good news and give us all a full head of hair. I do not know why I am begging this of you God because you're the bastard that made me bald in the 1st place.

Its just a shame that by the time this is available I am going to be into my 30's!!!

I think I may have to get some ugly girl to make sweet love to until then and when the cure comes out dump her for a beauty.

----------


## 2020

^ Histogen and Aderans mentioned that they would be able to offer their treatment somewhere in 2014... That's only two years away. You may not even need Replicel.

----------


## sausage

> ^ Histogen and Aderans mentioned that they would be able to offer their treatment somewhere in 2014... That's only two years away. You may not even need Replicel.


 2014!!!!

I can only hope!!! I will be 30 at the end of 2014.

I now need someone to reverse aging and get me back to 16 again so I can go back and live my life with hair and get the poontang pie I would and should have had.

2 years away....I am not sure I can believe there could be a cure in 2 years time. I just hope, we can only hope. At least my early 30's would be ok.

Turning 30 must be depressing for everyone cos it makes you realise your getting old and you may feel you did not live your young life to the fullest. That is emphasised with me cos my hairloss has screwed my life over. I have not had even 5% the life I should have had.

I am all fingers crossed for us 2020. 

As I said before if we get a cure soon we will all have to meet up and have a night out in London to celebrate with our new hair. 

I might have to do some crazy hairdo if that happens.

----------


## 67mph

Gotta admit Sausage you made me laugh there, like you and the rest of us here i've everything crossed that there is some major ground shaker, life changer, World changer hair maker! ...if not NOW ...soon!! 

Like i've mentioned before, get saving, no money no treatment.

----------


## szn

if you arent living your life to the fullest because of hair loss, i feel bad for you. people have much worse problems than loosing hair. your problems are insignificant to those that are starving or do not even have a home. get over yourself and be happy that you do not eat out of a garbage every day.

----------


## sausage

> Gotta admit Sausage you made me laugh there, like you and the rest of us here i've everything crossed that there is some major ground shaker, life changer, World changer hair maker! ...if not NOW ...soon!! 
> 
> Like i've mentioned before, get saving, no money no treatment.


 I like to try to joke about it in one way or another. Keeps me sane, even though ironically it probably makes me sound insane.

The moneys ready to go mate, unless they are going to charge ridiculous amounts.

Come on Replicel (& others) come and get my dough and give me a furry head.

Put me into the land of EUPHORIA!!!

----------


## Losing_It

[QUOTE=sausage;57930]I like to try to joke about it in one way or another. Keeps me sane, even though ironically it probably makes me sound insane.

The moneys ready to go mate, unless they are going to charge ridiculous amounts.

Come on Replicel (& others) come and get my dough and give me a furry head.

Put me into the land of EUPHORIA!!![/QUOT

You need to get you some, I am fearing for your sanity.

----------


## ccmethinning

> I think I may have to get some ugly girl to make sweet love to until then and when the cure comes out dump her for a beauty.


 Two things:
1)hookers
2) Women age like a gallon of milk. Men (as long as your are intelligent and upwardly mobile) age like wine. So don't act like your life is over at 30. While that me be true for many women, it is not true for men. I see 35-40 year old guys dating women 10-15 years younger all the time.

----------


## 67mph

Szn, i think you maywell be in the wrong forum.

People can only live their life through their own experiences and, well, that's that.

----------


## stillinHS1994

Hey guys so r the pics on the other page the results that were supposed to come out this month or just old pics? And also is anyone going through a spring shed? It's just getting warm up here in north idaho and my hair is looking thinner than usual...like all over,but obviously it looks a lot worse in my already thinning temples

----------


## 67mph

I feel like i'm in a shedding phase no doubt about it, i'm putting it down to a recent transistion from Propecia to Finpecia, worrying!

Not on thread here though.

I feel i can hold out (perhaps with concealer) for another 2 maybe 3 years, just about right for a mini miracle (Replicel) cure right?!

----------


## szn

that is pretty self-centered. get over your self-proclaimed disease and grow a pair of balls.

----------


## PvH

> that is pretty self-centered. get over your self-proclaimed disease and grow a pair of balls.


 no shit sherlock thanks for sharing your wisdom now go jerk off cuz you're in the wrong forum.

----------


## clandestine

Manners and decorum, my friends. Let us keep in good taste, no need for hurtful comments; we all suffer similarly.

----------


## sausage

> that is pretty self-centered. get over your self-proclaimed disease and grow a pair of balls.


 If you can deal with hairloss or your not even balding then why the **** are you in here? To bitch?

How about I poor some acid over your face and see how you like that. I doubt you're be able to deal with that, would you still be saying 'there are people worse off who are starving to death in Africa' I DOUBT IT.

----------


## bigentries

> If you can deal with hairloss or your not even balding then why the **** are you in here? To bitch?
> 
> How about I poor some acid over your face and see how you like that. I doubt you're be able to deal with that, would you still be saying 'there are people worse off who are starving to death in Africa' I DOUBT IT.


 Why do people on baldness forums believe that you can only be worried about hairloss if you assume the most fatalistic position?

Can't we be bothered by and try to fix our baldness if we don't express the most extremes beliefs that plague baldness forums?

It's getting tired that people are attacked just for bringing some sanity to the discussion

----------


## TheNitwon

Okay, can we get back on topic please? This is a Replicel thread, not a flame war.

ANYWAYS, I'm kinda hoping they reveal their results on the 30th...though I don't think they can have all the data analyzed by then. It would be an awesome birthday present to know that I may not go bald after all.  :Big Grin:

----------


## clandestine

> Okay, can we get back on topic please? This is a Replicel thread, not a flame war.
> 
> ANYWAYS, I'm kinda hoping they reveal their results on the 30th...though I don't think they can have all the data analyzed by then. It would be an awesome birthday present to know that I may not go bald after all.


 Yea. The release of phase 1 info is sort of what's got me hanging in there at the moment.

----------


## sausage

> Why do people on baldness forums believe that you can only be worried about hairloss if you assume the most fatalistic position?
> 
> Can't we be bothered by and try to fix our baldness if we don't express the most extremes beliefs that plague baldness forums?
> 
> It's getting tired that people are attacked just for bringing some sanity to the discussion


 I don't know what the hell your trying to say.....

This is the Replicel thread

----------


## BoSox

This thread makes Joe from Staten Island cringe :P

Can't wait to hear the good news, I have faith in Replicel!

----------


## Morbo

> Why do people on baldness forums believe that you can only be worried about hairloss if you assume the most fatalistic position?
> 
> Can't we be bothered by and try to fix our baldness if we don't express the most extremes beliefs that plague baldness forums?
> 
> It's getting tired that people are attacked just for bringing some sanity to the discussion


 Major ².
Definitely.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Did they announce a specific day yet? or have they not committed?-- aka they are going to push announcements back.

----------


## 2020

> Did they announce a specific day yet? or have they not committed?-- aka they are going to push announcements back.


 They said late April... We're almost half way into the month. The announcement  AND the interview are coming soon  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Maradona

> They said late April... We're almost half way into the month. The announcement  AND the interview are coming soon


 Is spencer doing the replicel interview before the results? I think we really f up suggesting to move it for after results. I for one said if both could be done, let's do it.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Is spencer doing the replicel interview before the results? I think we really f up suggesting to move it for after results. I for one said if both could be done, let's do it.


 doing both is stupid.

1. that would never happen-- time is money and they aren't going to waste time two interviews in one week.

2. if they do the interview before they release the results, we will learn nothing from an interview



*AGAIN*

Did they announce a *specific* day yet? or have they *not committed*?-- 

aka they are going to push the announcement back. I guarantee it.

----------


## Tacola

Can anyone give them a call to hear what they have to say about the date? I have tried to e-mail them, but I guess they are a bit busy :Smile:  Though, I guess some people at the info desk would have time to answer. I would have called, but I`m located far north in Europe, so it`s a bit expensive....

----------


## 2020

> Can anyone give them a call to hear what they have to say about the date? I have tried to e-mail them, but I guess they are a bit busy Though, I guess some people at the info desk would have time to answer. I would have called, but I`m located far north in Europe, so it`s a bit expensive....


 you can ask questions on their facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/RepliCelLifeSciences

----------


## Tracy C

> Is spencer doing the replicel interview before the results? I think we really f up suggesting to move it for after results. I for one said if both could be done, let's do it.


 I do not understand the point of doing it before and after.

----------


## sausage

I agree, not sure there is any need for an interview at all...

The information they give us in the upcoming report should tell us all we need to know.

I specific date for the report would help though.

----------


## hairysituation

http://www.*************/intercytex-h...iplication.htm

This look awful alot like the credibility Replicel's getting right now. I know the difference between Replicel and Intercytex is the cells their using, but the hope was big also in 2005. The theory dosen't always work in practice.

----------


## ccmethinning

> http://www.*************/intercytex-h...iplication.htm
> 
> This look awful alot like the credibility Replicel's getting right now. I know the difference between Replicel and Intercytex is the cells their using, but the hope was big also in 2005. The theory dosen't always work in practice.


 no shit sherlock

----------


## hairysituation

> no shit sherlock


 It isn't obvious that I knew that. I didn't research hairloss back then. Therefore it is fair to say that your arrogance was based on a lot of inadequate knowledge, and also a egocentric way of being.

----------


## Gjm127

Wow what happened to Intercytec then??? 
I'm worried that Replicel will end up like them cuz it sure looks like the same damn treatment!! 
What's Intercytex doing now? How did the results look like?

----------


## gmonasco

> Wow what happened to Intercytec then?


 http://************/yk3rjvl

----------


## BoSox

Let's say Replicel comes out with good news.. is it safe to say this will work on NW 6, actual bald heads, or do we have to wait for further trials?

----------


## gmonasco

> Let's say Replicel comes out with good news.. is it safe to say this will work on NW 6, actual bald heads, or do we have to wait for further trials?


 I know everyone wants to remain hopeful, but realistically we should expect that the best possible result will pretty much be a pronouncement along the lines of "This treatment shows sufficient potential to merit continuing clinical trials."  The current trials are far too limited in scope to determine much more.  Just how effective Replicel's treatment might ultimately prove to be will only be known if and when they conduct more extensive trials.

----------


## MackJames

> I know everyone wants to remain hopeful, but realistically we should expect that the best possible result will pretty much be a pronouncement along the lines of "This treatment shows sufficient potential to merit continuing clinical trials."  The current trials are far too limited in scope to determine much more.  Just how effective Replicel's treatment might ultimately prove to be will only be known if and when they conduct more extensive trials.


 I am of the same opinion.  They will be parsing the info they release very carefully.

If by the chance the product where able to inoculate existing hair from the effects of DHT and thus prevent further hair loss, that alone would be an absolute breakthrough.  For guys like myself with minimal or slow creeping hair loss that is a very exciting thing.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Well if you look at how Aderans went about it I think you can expect Replicel to say something like yes our treatment has shown some efficacy and we intend to pursue this further with phase 2 trials. Don't be expecting too much. Doubt you'll get any great pics either. I think it's probably going to be a non event and they will just get on with phase 2.

----------


## ccmethinning

Not sure how truthful it is, but from an NBT pump piece:




> Bottom-line: we expect a big move for the stock valuation post-Phase II/a results.and NBT Communications has a significant amount of media coverage lined up for the post-reveal media tour.


 http://www.nbtequitiesresearch.com/c...te-first-phase

A post-reveal media tour sounds a bit bigger than "we have had some promising results and plan to move on accordingly to future clinical trials."

----------


## gmonasco

> A post-reveal media tour sounds a bit bigger than "we have had some promising results and plan to move on accordingly to future clinical trials."


 Actually, it sounds like NBT is planning to spin the results however they can in order to pump interest in Replicel stock.

----------


## ccmethinning

> Actually, it sounds like NBT is planning to spin the results however they can in order to pump interest in Replicel stock.


 In one of their articles, NBT said they have a bunch of post-reveal interviews lined up (I'm assuming they are with Replicel guys Hall, Hoffmann, McElwee). Of course if results aren't positive I'd assume these interviews would be cancelled.

----------


## gmonasco

Unless the trials are a complete and utter failure (which is rather unlikely, since the stated primary goal of the current trial is merely to establish the safety of the treatment), I suspect they'll go through with the publicity.  

The point is that no matter what the results, they're almost certainly going to couch their statements in generic terms about how the treatment has potential or looks promising.  There's no way that, as a result of such a limited trial, they're going to start offering specifics such as stating that their treatment can restore 60&#37; of original hair density or turn a NW6 into a NW2 or the like.

----------


## ccmethinning

Wow Replicel stock took a dump today.  :Frown:

----------


## uninformed

> Wow Replicel stock took a dump today.


 Seriously i don't get why you would care. I see 10 or so people crying whenever replicel stocks drop but no one bothers to say anything when it goes back up. if it's insider trading or a huge dumping i assure you the asking price would drop more than 10&#37;

----------


## lpenergy

Yes, but I made a rather small purchase a couple of weeks ago and pushed the stock back over $2.00/share.  That was the first time ever that my personal purchase caused a stock to change price.  A couple of buyers today could have caused the opposite result to happen.  

I would judge the activity today to be minor as only 11,365 shares traded.  Yes, there was selling pressure today, but it was insignificant.  I would venture to guess that it was probably someone gettting cold feet prior to the news release or who knows what.

Bottom line, expect increasing volatility in the upcoming weeks.  Watch the volume and price for possible indications of insider selling or buying.

----------


## gmonasco

We should all buy stock and drive the price up, thereby enhancing the likelihood of positive clinical trial results.

----------


## BoSox

we're getting closer. I'm so nervous, I've been following Replicel for a long time. It has given me hope and strength to deal with this shit, I don't know what I'll do if they don't have the fix.

----------


## Maradona

> we're getting closer. I'm so nervous, I've been following Replicel for a long time. It has given me hope and strength to deal with this shit, I don't know what I'll do if they don't have the fix.


 According to my sources and spies at replicel's headquarters all i can tell you is: 

"expect the unexpected".

9384 00 18 7 27 71720 17 19 83

----------


## kaandereli

> According to my sources and spies at replicel's headquarters all i can tell you is: 
> 
> "expect the unexpected".
> 
> 9384 00 18 7 27 71720 17 19 83


 oh man i am so excited, i can sleep comfortably for 3 years if they amaze us in this month

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Don't get too excited, people. I too believe it's going to be a non-event event. We've been let down before by others. We'll probably hear the usual "in the next 5 years...".

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Don't get too excited, people. I too believe it's going to be a non-event event. We've been let down before by others. We'll probably hear the usual "in the next 5 years...".


 definitely going to be a non-event. hopefully 2020 and others dont kill themselves when reality sets in.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

As I've said already, I really don't see them revealing that much. I remember people started flipping out back when Histogen were saying 60% and Aderans were saying 55% or whatever the numbers were.

I really want it to work but some people here set themselves up for disappointment thinking announcement day is going to be like the 4th of July with fireworks to celebrate the great news.

When I see some real macro photography with an improvement I'll get excited. I'm sick of numbers. Non-event because it's so early in the process. I do imagine they'll move on to phase 2 so 3 years from now we'll have the new wave of posters eagerly awaiting phase 2 results like kids before Christmas.

That being said it will be a little disappointing if they have nothing but I can definitely see them getting to phase 2.

----------


## Morbo

Well said Follicle Death Row.

----------


## 2020

and I said this: It's much easier to be negative with these things....

If Replicel fails: haha I was right all along!
If Replicel succeeds: haha screw this forum and my reputation, I'm getting me some hair.

You win in both cases!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sausage

I just find it astonishing that they have not set a specific date for the results.

Does it really take that much intelligence to count a few hairs in a small area of the head?

Maybe they have grown a whole bush of hair which they are finding impossible to count and thats why they are not sure when they will work it out.  :Smile:

----------


## Kamui85

can someone point to me what phases I, II, and III mean respectively?

----------


## lpenergy

We have to remember that our collective judgements are being clouded by prior failures (or delayed successes) which don't necessarily have any bearing on Replicel.  

There is nothing wrong with a legit +50% increase.  This study may not indicate if their technology has the ability to dramatically slow down hairloss.  That is valuable in and of itself.

Optomistic, fingers crossed!

----------


## sausage

I assume this treatment would only be used on exposed scalp areas and assume that people who want treatment would have to go back again for more once they have lost a lot of hair.

Surely this would not be injected in an area that is thinning but is still thick..... as the new hair that grows will be getting in the way of the existing hair.

----------


## gmonasco

> I just find it astonishing that they have not set a specific date for the results. Does it really take that much intelligence to count a few hairs in a small area of the head?


 It does take some minimal intelligence to understand that the analysis of the clinical trial results involves much more than simply counting hairs.

----------


## 2020

> It does take some minimal intelligence to understand that the analysis of the clinical trial results involves much more than simply counting hairs.


 seriously! Even though Replicel operates in Georgia or something, they still have to follow FDA's protocols.... do you know how much paperwork alone there is???

----------


## 534623

> seriously! Even though Replicel operates in Georgia or something, they still have to follow FDA's protocols.... do you know how much paperwork alone there is???


 fda= us food and drug administration, agency of the united states federal government that approves or rejects new drugs and medical devices.

who is the "fda" in georgia (union of soviet socialist republics) ?

----------


## 2020

> fda= us food and drug administration, agency of the united states federal government that approves or rejects new drugs and medical devices.
> 
> who is the "fda" in georgia (union of soviet socialist republics) ?


 doesn't matter. Replicel said that they will follow FDA's protocols even though they don't operate anywhere near US.... dealing with the FDA means a lot of paperwork. That's why it takes so long to just analyze the results

----------


## Supersixx

Interesting read for info on how some u.s drug cos operate overseas...Outside of FDA jurisdiction .

http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/f...edicine-201101

makes me believe even more that may 1st won't differ from last day of April.
The underlying fact is that there is a race to be the first non surgical hair loss cure. They don't have to deal with FDA regulations outside the u.s. If they find cure, they could set up anywhere in the world and they'll make millions. Outside financing wouldn't be a problem....by the time FDA approved, baldness would be a thing of the past for celebrities and those that can afford it..Greed didn't just up and disappear on us ,it's still here and if somebody had a cure I dont seeing them waiting for FDA . If it works, it will eventually be approved for the majority. 

Some act like I or others are so shallow but truth is this is a hairloss forum and if your here then they MUST be some level of insecurity within you and it's o.k. Nobody in they right mind wants to lose their hair. Being bald may b sexy to some but let it be by choice.  Replicel needs to tell it like it is and not half ass info like ; it works but we cant say how good or it works to a percentage less of 100.  That sounds like ROGAINE 2.0......just my morning thoughts.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

It's going to be beyond depressing if they don't give us any good news this time -which is what I expect. I'll probably be more devastated than any of you here with me losing my transplanted hair. Not that I have too much hope but I'm desperate for something after finding out -in my case- that "the only permanent solution" to hair loss is not permanent at all.

----------


## john2399

If they dont give us good news that we should just all go on strike every bald man in the world till a cure is found!

----------


## 534623

> It's going to be beyond depressing if they don't give us any good news this time -which is what I expect. I'll probably be more devastated than any of you here


 don't worry-they say they can give you a full head of hair.

----------


## gmonasco

> they say they can give you a full head of hair.


 Eh?  When has Replicel ever said that?

----------


## 534623

> Eh?  When has Replicel ever said that?


 http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...87&postcount=1

fact sheet-and on their website, videos.

----------


## 2020

> The anticipated long term result is the restoration of a full head of
> hair that has been seeded by the patients own natural hair cells.


 great


this is interesting:




> *In addition, hair transplantation surgery inflicts
> considerable scalp tissue damage*, while our procedure generates virtually no tissue damage.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...87&postcount=1
> 
> fact sheet-and on their website, videos.


 Wishful thinking...so far. But I'm waiting for that day- not so patiently.

----------


## Maradona

> It's going to be beyond depressing if they don't give us any good news this time -which is what I expect. I'll probably be more devastated than any of you here with me losing my transplanted hair. Not that I have too much hope but I'm desperate for something after finding out -in my case- that "the only permanent solution" to hair loss is not permanent at all.


 That factsheet tell us nothing  :Frown: . Apparently they are keeping all the details secret  I hope. The key point here is the DSC cells if they are not different than DP cells, then we are royally screwed. 

The paper they published(what they based their study on), doesn't prove much difference. DP cells were able to grow on a mouse footpad and ears too 100&#37; of the time like DSC cells.

For some reason, however, *DSC cells grow hair nicely and in the right direction(ARI, also managed to grow hair in the right direction, but using DP)* It's the only difference, which *points out that it may in fact be the key* , hence was born Replicel.

*We will see some results guys, this is obvious*, that's why I invested in the stock. Wether this will be cosmetically significant or not, I hope we can find out in phase 1. Most important is phase 2, hopefully they can run clinical trials like aderans with multiple protocols, which they may no need at all depending on phase 1.

it really sucks we only have one scientific paper from replicel, maybe because that's the only thing they needed to patent  :Frown:  , they are keeping the rest top secret i suppose.

----------


## gmonasco

> fact sheet-and on their website, videos.


 Uh, no.  That's just the ideal goal (for Replicel and everyone else who's working on hair loss treatments); it's not something Replicel said they "can" do.

----------


## Supersixx

> don't worry-they say they can give you a full head of hair.


 ROGAINE advertises that everyday....hair transplant co say it all time, but IT'S NOT TRUE...its pure PR just like this thread......this site......and fake breaking news.....every last one of em are snake oil.........say I'm negative or whatever but I was trained as a child to be 'surprised rather than disappointed'. This way my hopes aren't high at all. My expectations may be but my hopes are not. Until I see a Norwood 456 go to a Norwood 0 , u can't tell me nothing .(Kanye west voice).

----------


## 534623

> say I'm negative or whatever


 you're negative or whatever.

----------


## Supersixx

> you're negative or whatever.


 Lol....had me in tears!

----------


## 2020

> ROGAINE advertises that everyday....hair transplant co say it all time, but IT'S NOT TRUE...its pure PR just like this thread......this site......and fake breaking news.....every last one of em are snake oil.........say I'm negative or whatever but I was trained as a child to be 'surprised rather than disappointed'. This way my hopes aren't high at all. My expectations may be but my hopes are not. Until I see a Norwood 456 go to a Norwood 0 , u can't tell me nothing .(Kanye west voice).


 you idiot.... Replicel is snake oil??? Do you even know how their treatment works??? Keep injecting those cells until you get whatever result you want.... There is virtually no limit

----------


## Maradona

> ROGAINE advertises that everyday....hair transplant co say it all time, but IT'S NOT TRUE...its pure PR just like this thread......this site......and fake breaking news.....every last one of em are snake oil.........say I'm negative or whatever but I was trained as a child to be 'surprised rather than disappointed'. This way my hopes aren't high at all. My expectations may be but my hopes are not. Until I see a Norwood 456 go to a Norwood 0 , u can't tell me nothing .(Kanye west voice).


 you were trained wrong then. It is likely you will never see a norwood 7 to norwood 0 transformation in your lifetime because the tissue needed for hair regeneration or new "follicle formation" may already be destroyed.

Replicel will most likely become an effective treatment, not a complete cure. I hope i eat my words but I doubt it  :Frown: .

----------


## clandestine

> you were trained wrong then. It is likely you will never see a norwood 7 to norwood 0 transformation in your lifetime because the tissue needed for hair regeneration or new "follicle formation" may already be destroyed.
> 
> Replicel will most likely become an effective treatment, not a complete cure. I hope i eat my words but I doubt it .


 The first step towards an effective cure, perhaps.

----------


## krewel

> you were trained wrong then. It is likely you will never see a norwood 7 to norwood 0 transformation in your lifetime because the tissue needed for hair regeneration or new "follicle formation" may already be destroyed.


 Not true, hair follicles do not die unless they get damaged by mechanical force. Miniaturization is not a linear life to death process. It gets slower until it reaches its apparent end, which is in a biological sense not death but a form of sleep.
Logically hair follicles at this stage of miniaturization are less responsive which makes the process of reversion way more time-consuming.

----------


## 534623

> Not true, hair follicles do not die unless they get damaged by mechanical force. Miniaturization is not a linear life to death process. It gets slower until it reaches its apparent end, which is in a biological sense *not death but a form of sleep*.
> Logically hair follicles at this stage of miniaturization are less responsive which makes the process of reversion way more time-consuming.


 not true. or do you think cadavers are -in a biblical sense- just a form of sleep?

----------


## Davey Jones

> Not true, hair follicles do not die unless they get damaged by mechanical force.


 


> not true. or do you think cadavers are -in a biblical sense- just a form of sleep?


 [Citations needed.]

----------


## 534623

> [Citations needed.]


 http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_death_just_deep_sleeping
death=death

http://christianblogs.christianet.com/1169166182.htm

----------


## Davey Jones

> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_death_just_deep_sleeping
> death=death


 What about a citation for the implication that that has anything to do with hair follicles?  If you weren't implying that, then my mistake.  Didn't mean to assume you weren't just babbling non sequitur.

(But seriously, I can't seem to find anything on whether hair follicles "die" or not.  Do you know of a reputible source for a claim one way or the other?)

----------


## neversaynever

Hmmmmm. I don't post often on forums. I think I will now, because like so many, I'm excited to see replicels results.

Firstly, though it's only phase 1, if they dont have new terminal hairs in the injection area...FAIL. It being a cell based treatment means they can only increase the number of the cells hey inject, there is not much else to play with here.

Second, in an email to me a while back they said they can not reveal full details as to why they believe DSC cells are the key, because it is privileged info. So, we don't know the full story.

Third (and this is my naive non-scientific thought), the location of DSC cells makes sense. They claim the DSC cells can create progenitor and other cells. It would make sense that the cells cluster and create a follicle from the bottom up.

Johada and GHO state that the DS tissue containing stem cells can create a new follicle (proven). But culturing to increase their numbers is hard. And a reduction in the number of stem cells reduces hair quality. Replicel say that all other cells are more mature types, that can not be multiplied many times, which is where the DSC ones differ. DP cells migrate away from the follicle in balding men, so they were never the answer, which is widely accepted now.

If DSC cells the key, the big question is if there is something in balding scalps that will prevent injected cells being used. But then, transplanted follicles grow in slick bald scalps. If the "environment' was screwed, those transplants wouldnt work and be lasting.

Cells do migrate and recruit. So at the very least, I believe they will revive sleeping follicles.

Obviously im no expert, but I think its reasonable to be hopeful of replicel.

----------


## krewel

> [Citations needed.]


 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12734505

----------


## 534623

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12734505


 real vellus hair/miniaturized terminal hair. is there a difference if you use them? for the writer-it's not.
death - more death - dead as a doornail?

----------


## Davey Jones

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12734505


 


> real vellus hair/miniaturized terminal hair. is there a difference if you use them? for the writer-it's not.
> death - more death - dead as a doornail?


 I think there is a language barrier here.  Are you saying that you believe hair follicles can irreversibly "die" or that they can be revived?  This study seems to indicate that they can be revived, but it doesn't really go into a lot of detail about for how long those hairs were minituraized.

Is there a doctor in the house?

----------


## 2020

yes yes even some kids on the Internet know that Replicel will fail... why did they even bother starting Phase 1...

----------


## lpenergy

I am sure that some of you here have seen this comment before on Facebook, but some may not have.  I think it is one of the more interesting responses because it seems to indicate that, as others have alluded to, there is something "else" going in addition to DSC cell multiplication.  After all, Hoffmann was aware of using DSC cells for hair regeneration, and yet in 2007, seemed to say that a discovery was 10 years or so away from reality.

Here is the link to the forum posting by Hoffmann himself:

http://translate.google.com/translat...snummer%3D1456

Here is the response by Replicel on Facebook:

"Hello, we contacted Dr. Rolf Hoffmann, RepliCel's Chief Medical Officer, and he said that new knowledge leads to new interpretations. As he said in the forum comment, the timeline was a guess and at that time, trials were not even existent. Also, please note that the comment was made in 2007. I hope this helps, and thank you for your post!"

So, we know that since 2007, some additional new knowledge was obtained, in either a technology, method, or similar was obtained in addition to DSC hair multiplication.  Yet, at the same time, no additional patents were applied for, as all listed on Replicel's website date to 2003.

----------


## sausage

Right halfway though April....gotta be letting us know not this week, but next.

Then we won't have to speculate whats going on anymore and we can either smile or cry.

----------


## krewel

> I think there is a language barrier here.  Are you saying that you believe hair follicles can irreversibly "die" or that they can be revived?  This study seems to indicate that they can be revived, but it doesn't really go into a lot of detail about for how long those hairs were minituraized.
> 
> Is there a doctor in the house?


 I'm sorry if you got me wrong, I'm not a native speaker. Hair follicles do not die, and this is not the only study showing it. What I actually ment by saying hair follicles "sleep" is, that they fall into an inactive state, which is something different than death. According to last studies which were released in march, it seems like something (maybe Prostaglandin D2) is blocking biological processes inside the hair follicle.




> yes yes even some kids on the Internet know that Replicel will fail... why did they even bother starting Phase 1...


 Tell me about it, it's ridiculous. People think they undestand the mechanisms of Replicels treatment and dare to make negative comments about them. They think they became scientists by reading some Wikipedia articles. It's just disrespectful, especially towards the scientists, which for the record do not earn that much money..

----------


## 534623

> After all, Hoffmann was aware of using DSC cells for hair regeneration, and yet in 2007, seemed to say that a discovery was 10 years or so away from reality.
> 
> Here is the link to the forum posting by Hoffmann himself:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translat...snummer%3D1456


 he doesn't sound convinced at all in 2007. he says that for such cell treatments in genereal a guy shouldn't be completely bald.  at least lots of just miniaturized hairs should be there and then it may work or not in combination with normal hair transplants. he says he still has no clue what works in which case with dsc cells.

----------


## 534623

> It's just disrespectful, especially towards the scientists, which for the record do not earn that much money..


 reason to create a goldmine? 

replicel = pan american gold corporation profile ??

----------


## ccmethinning

> reason to create a goldmine? 
> 
> replicel = pan american gold corporation profile ??


 Reverse merger. Easy and inexpensive way of taking a company public (instead of the expensive and complicated IPO).

----------


## krewel

> reason to create a goldmine? 
> 
> replicel = pan american gold corporation profile ??


 I was talking about the scientists, not the guys running this company.  :Smile:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> he doesn't sound convinced at all in 2007. he says that for such cell treatments in genereal a guy shouldn't be completely bald.  at least lots of just miniaturized hairs should be there and then it may work or not in combination with normal hair transplants. he says he still has no clue what works in which case with dsc cells.


 NOOOOOOO!!!!!


its going to grow a full head of hair!

ask 2020

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Hmmmmm. I don't post often on forums. I think I will now, because like so many, I'm excited to see replicels results.
> 
> Firstly, though it's only phase 1, if they dont have new terminal hairs in the injection area...FAIL. It being a cell based treatment means they can only increase the number of the cells hey inject, there is not much else to play with here.
> 
> Second, in an email to me a while back they said they can not reveal full details as to why they believe DSC cells are the key, because it is privileged info. So, we don't know the full story.
> 
> Third (and this is my naive non-scientific thought), the location of DSC cells makes sense. They claim the DSC cells can create progenitor and other cells. It would make sense that the cells cluster and create a follicle from the bottom up.
> 
> Johada and GHO state that the DS tissue containing stem cells can create a new follicle (proven). But culturing to increase their numbers is hard. And a reduction in the number of stem cells reduces hair quality. Replicel say that all other cells are more mature types, that can not be multiplied many times, which is where the DSC ones differ. DP cells migrate away from the follicle in balding men, so they were never the answer, which is widely accepted now.
> ...


 
very reasonable analysis

----------


## Maradona

> Hmmmmm. I don't post often on forums. I think I will now, because like so many, I'm excited to see replicels results.
> 
> Firstly, though it's only phase 1, if they dont have new terminal hairs in the injection area...FAIL. It being a cell based treatment means they can only increase the number of the cells hey inject, there is not much else to play with here.
> 
> Second, in an email to me a while back they said they can not reveal full details as to why they believe DSC cells are the key, because it is privileged info. So, we don't know the full story.
> 
> Third (and this is my naive non-scientific thought), the location of DSC cells makes sense. They claim the DSC cells can create progenitor and other cells. It would make sense that the cells cluster and create a follicle from the bottom up.
> 
> Johada and GHO state that the DS tissue containing stem cells can create a new follicle (proven). But culturing to increase their numbers is hard. And a reduction in the number of stem cells reduces hair quality. Replicel say that all other cells are more mature types, that can not be multiplied many times, which is where the DSC ones differ. DP cells migrate away from the follicle in balding men, so they were never the answer, which is widely accepted now.
> ...


 You are a very smart guy.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

so is this a end all cure like 2020 says? or is it a hair transplant supplement as others are saying?

----------


## gmonasco

> so is this a end all cure like 2020 says? or is it a hair transplant supplement as others are saying?


 As of yet, it's neither.

----------


## Pate

> I think there is a language barrier here.  Are you saying that you believe hair follicles can irreversibly "die" or that they can be revived?  This study seems to indicate that they can be revived, but it doesn't really go into a lot of detail about for how long those hairs were minituraized.
> 
> Is there a doctor in the house?


 I am still trying to find that out as well. I have read that the follicles do in fact die eventually - by slick bald NW7 stage. The mechanism by which this supposedly happens is that body tissue actually grows through the follicles, destroys their structural integrity and basically reabsorbs them into the skin.

But I have never been able to find that source again, or any other source saying the same thing. 

Krewel is of course right that it's been shown DAMAGED follicles can regenerate, and possibly even follicles so damaged they are not producing any hair. 

But whether those damaged follicles can ever go past the "point of no return" and die, I still haven't been able to get a straight answer. I suspect the work has been done and probably published because it shouldn't be too difficult to prove the tissue regrowth theory - take a biopsy from a NW7 who's been balding since his teens and examine the structural integrity of the follicles under a microscope. 

But it would take somebody with a better grasp of the medical literature than myself to find it. Or at least some better google-fu.

----------


## UK Boy

I thought Spencer was going to get an interview with David Hall before the results were released. It's the 16th today so I woulda thought around this time would be ideal for his pre results interview. Replicel said end of April for results and I would consider any time from next monday (23/04/12) to be 'End of April'. 

So Spencer or Joe if you're reading this, "When are we getting this interview?" Or are we not gonna get one now?

----------


## clandestine

I think the majority feel a pre-results interview would be unnecessary. [Myself included].

----------


## BoSox

I agree, we're almost at the end of the month. We will know if they have the cure for baldness within the next 2 weeks, might as well wait.

----------


## gmonasco

> We will know if they have the cure for baldness within the next 2 weeks


 Umm, probably not.  Likely all we'll know is whether they have something that merits further testing.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Umm, probably not.  Likely all we'll know is whether they have something that merits further testing.


 Yeah. All we'll know is if they have anything that merits further testing but for sure they'll have a much better idea since they're testing extremely high numbers of cells. I expect them to keep a lot of info to themselves. The field of non-surgical treatments seems to move at a snail's pace so I'm not expecting anything big but I wouldn't mind being pleasantly surprised.

----------


## PvH

if a company plans on revealing a major breakthrough my guess is that we'll first learn about it on all major tv news outlet. you'd have to be living under a rock to not know that a cure is coming. i'm not expecting any groundbreaking information to come out of the TBT interview.

----------


## sausage

No point in an interview before. They aren't going to tell you anything about how the trial went. Seriously what do you guys need to know a week before the results?

We should have all the info we need next week when they tell us their good or bad news.

----------


## lpenergy

Ok folks.  Do you want to know when release date will be for the trial?  I can pretty much guarantee that it will not be released after the 2011 Annual Earnings report which was dated/released on April 29th last year.  In fact, the two may timed together this year and this could have been the source for the short "delay".  I am quite confident that the trial information is going to be included in the MD&A in some form or fashion-I would be shocked if it wasn't considering the prior MD&A discussions.  They could release the trial results prior to the financials, but probably not afterwards.

I am going to send investor relations a request for the release date of the financials.  Last year, they were dated/released on April 29th, which was a Friday. This year, it could be either on the 27th or 30th.  My guess is for the 30th.

Hey, it looks like there was a buyer of 10,000 shares.

----------


## Sogeking

> Umm, probably not.  Likely all we'll know is whether they have something that merits further testing.


 I think that they will most likely continue to phase II trials. However that will tell us nothing.
If everyone remembers correctly Intercytex failed in their phase II trials concerning efficacy despite their phase I trials being excellent.

I am much interested in the end of phase II trials for Histogen and Aderans. I think Replicel results will be a formality. Although I would hope they put pictures and some info like Histogen did in their phase I trials.

----------


## sausage

> Hey, it looks like there was a buyer of 10,000 shares.


 Someones either crazy or knows something.

----------


## 534623

> I think Replicel results will be a formality.


 i think you are right. but the question is for which non-fda authority.

----------


## gmonasco

> Someones either crazy or knows something.


 Not really either.  It's not a suspiciously large volume of shares, nor is it a "crazy" amount of money for someone with a bit of investment cash to spend.

----------


## ccmethinning

> Someones either crazy or knows something.


 There have been PLENTY of days where there have been 10k plus shares traded in large chunks. Some of those days have been up (buying pressure), some of them have been down (selling pressure).

----------


## sausage

oh balls, all this speculating and waiting is getting on my tits.....

hope there is no delay.

I hope its good news for all of our sakes.

----------


## clandestine

Did they specify a date? Or it's still 'sometime end of April'?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Didn't just late last year "they" announce a study that showed slick bald patches had the hair follicile, it was just dormant - basically it refused to grow because of how starved it was?

I'm too lazy to find that article.

"They" was some other organization/university or something.

----------


## 2020

> Didn't just late last year "they" announce a study that showed slick bald patches had the hair follicile, it was just dormant - basically it refused to grow because of how starved it was?
> 
> I'm too lazy to find that article.
> 
> "They" was some other organization/university or something.


 why would then Replicel make their injection into the temples??? Is that like a common place to make injections or were they just trying to show off that they are able to grow hair even in bald spots?

----------


## lpenergy

> why would then Replicel make their injection into the temples??? Is that like a common place to make injections or were they just trying to show off that they are able to grow hair even in bald spots?


 That was my initial thought, and it could still be true.  However, there are other possibilities.  And that is it serves two purposes, one being that, depending on the amount of balding, it could be a "blank slate" and therefore easier to get an accurate count on the area and demonstrate efficacy (hoping for a nice semi-macro head shot with easily visible hair regrowth), and the second, is that it would allow for a higher percentage result - kind of a knock your socks off type result because the hair baseline count would be lower compared to a scalp zone just initially starting to bald.  

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Pate

> Didn't just late last year "they" announce a study that showed slick bald patches had the hair follicile, it was just dormant - basically it refused to grow because of how starved it was?
> 
> I'm too lazy to find that article.
> 
> "They" was some other organization/university or something.


 I think you're thinking of Cotsarelis's announcement that they found stem cells in the slick bald patches - not follicles.

----------


## Life.Love.Regret

Is there a recent summarized annual report for Replicel?

----------


## john2399

Didn't spencer say he should know something by mid week? so im guessing tomorrow he could prob tell us something...

----------


## neversaynever

Being the first area of balding for most men, I think it's excellent that they are trying injections in that area.

1. It will be easier to count hairs
2. it will be easier for us to count hairs!
3. In theory, it being the first area to go bald, means it should be the most difficult to revive, therefore, positive results in the temples is a big big positive.

I'm very happy they're not testing in an area with lots of hair. It would be difficult for us to gauge results, and people would winge "oh great, it works for early to mid stages of balding only?"

Or it might not work at all  :Smile:

----------


## neversaynever

> I think you're thinking of Cotsarelis's announcement that they found stem cells in the slick bald patches - not follicles.


 Yes, they only mention stem cells. Maybe the follicle is their too (albeit a tiny version of it). The problem is that those stem cells are not talking, or maybe they're not listening to signals from other cells to start working, or maybe there's no signal so they are having a nap!

It might be that something is either preventing the signals or preventing the stem cells from listening. 

Skimming over this:

http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal...comms1784.html

The Japanese 'breakthrough' being talked about today on forums. I'm sure I read somewhere that the DP is the key to keeping stem cells active (even creating stem cells). I think they used a combo of DS and cultured DP cells (correct me if I'm wrong about that, its a bloody long paper to read!).

Injected DP cells have given inconsistent results in the past. Due to the location of DSC cells, I'm hoping they are the key to forming a DP.

 So lets hope that Replicels DSC cells will settle down, create a DP, which will go on to create hair and eventually make us all happy  :Smile: 

That paper mentions DP have between 500-1000 cells. One thing I'm very curious about >>> If Repicel inject 10,000 DSC cells, and no new hair is produced...what happens to all those cells?????

See you all in two weeks!

----------


## 2020

did Histogen also made their injections into COMPLETELY bald spots??/

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> That paper mentions DP have between 500-1000 cells. One thing I'm very curious about >>> If Repicel inject 10,000 DSC cells, and no new hair is produced...what happens to all those cells?????


 The body recycles untold millions of cells in the body every day.

Whats a few extra thousand to deal with?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Didn't spencer say he should know something by mid week? so im guessing tomorrow he could prob tell us something...


 He's not telling us anything.  RepliCel Press Releases or an investor conference call with management will tell us.

----------


## PinotQ

I agree NotBelievingIt.  And, if an announcement comes during the day, they will likely suspend trading prior to any press conference to allow the market to digest the information.  FYI  Trading volume is spiking upward with 61,000 shares traded yesterday and 75,000 already today.  I believe this is over 3 times any previous high in volume. Price trending upward in the last 48 hours from a low of $1.70 to a current price of $2.15.  Definitely a lot of speculation going on.

----------


## sausage

http://nbtequitiesresearch.com/repor...tion-the-movie

This website says its less than 20 trading days until we know the results. Does that mean these guys have been given a specific date? I assume every day is a trading day so that means 19 days from now, which is......

Tuesday 8th May.  ???

----------


## gmonasco

> I assume every day is a trading day so that means 19 days from now


 Not every day is a trading day.  Exchanges are typically closed to trading on weekends and holidays.

----------


## Scoots

"I can tell our NBT Media Placement service out of NYC has a TON of interviews lined up, the results will make headlines and interviews ALL over the world."

Headlines ALL over the world? We can only hope I guess...

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> "I can tell our NBT Media Placement service out of NYC has a TON of interviews lined up, the results will make headlines and interviews ALL over the world."
> 
> Headlines ALL over the world? We can only hope I guess...


 Yeah, they know something that we dont know.

Unless they are planning to look like idiots.

----------


## gmonasco

> Yeah, they know something that we dont know. Unless they are planning to look like idiots.


 Here's a hint: Saying "This is going to be HUGE news!" is itself a form of PR spin.  

Making news out of something not terribly newsworthy is what PR people do.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Here's a hint: Saying "This is going to be HUGE news!" is itself a form of PR spin.  
> 
> Making news out of something not terribly newsworthy is what PR people do.


 A PR spin that can backfire.

And if it does, the people working on the project lose serious credibility.

----------


## sausage

> Not every day is a trading day.  Exchanges are typically closed to trading on weekends and holidays.


 If so that means it won't be until mid May when we get the results.

----------


## cleverusername

> If so that means it won't be until mid May when we get the results.


 Well that's shitty...

----------


## gmonasco

> A PR spin that can backfire. And if it does, the people working on the project lose serious credibility.


 Not really.  That's what press release services are all about -- getting information out to the public that traditional news outlets may not consider sufficiently newsworthy to cover on their own.

Worst case, the story doesn't get picked up and disseminated widely.  Not so good for the reputation of the PR firm, perhaps, but hardly a credibility issue for their clients.

----------


## 2020

> "I can tell our NBT Media Placement service out of NYC has a TON of interviews lined up, the results will make headlines and interviews ALL over the world."
> 
> Headlines ALL over the world? We can only hope I guess...


 where did you find that quote?

----------


## sausage

> Well that's shitty...


 yepp,

dunno y that website states 20 trading days. I dunno why they seem to have a specific date but we know nothing.

20 trading days from today (wednesday) ........is 15th May.

:s

I hope that websites wrong.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Not so good for the reputation of the PR firm, perhaps, but hardly a credibility issue for their clients.


 Well there you go. PR firm are risking their rep.

----------


## Davey Jones

> yepp,
> 
> dunno y that website states 20 trading days. I dunno why they seem to have a specific date but we know nothing.
> 
> 20 trading days from today (wednesday) ........is 15th May.
> 
> :s
> 
> I hope that websites wrong.


 If I remember that site, it says, "With less than 20 days..."  Hopefully the key word is "less."  Maybe they're just trying to cover their ass like some shipping dates work.  "We'll get it there in 2 to 35 business days."  They're pretty sure they'll have it in the 2 days, but they want to give themselves some breathing room.  Hopefully something like that.

----------


## sausage

I just read the disclaimer under that article on that website. It pretty much says everything they wrote is pretty much bollox and has just been written to promote Replicel.

----------


## cleverusername

> If I remember that site, it says, "With less than 20 days..."  Hopefully the key word is "less."  Maybe they're just trying to cover their ass like some shipping dates work.  "We'll get it there in 2 to 35 business days."  They're pretty sure they'll have it in the 2 days, but they want to give themselves some breathing room.  Hopefully something like that.


 I really hope so. I want some good news soon.

----------


## cleverusername

> I just read the disclaimer under that article on that website. It pretty much says everything they wrote is pretty much bollox and has just been written to promote Replicel.


 Not surprising considering it's a PR company after all.

----------


## sausage

> Not surprising considering it's a PR company after all


 lol, maybe should have read it in the first place, but just did not notice it, they made it so small.

It seems to suggest Replicel themselves wrote it, and Replicel have paid the website $1000 to put it onto their site.

Does this mean Replicel are untrustworthy? potentially writing a load of bollox to promote themselves......

or could this 'bollox' actually be true....that Replicels findings are going to be 'HUGE' news across the world and that it will be 20 trading days (15th May) when we hear these 'HUGE' results. :S

----------


## cleverusername

> lol, maybe should have read it in the first place, but just did not notice it, they made it so small.
> 
> It seems to suggest Replicel themselves wrote it, and Replicel have paid the website $1000 to put it onto their site.
> 
> Does this mean Replicel are untrustworthy? potentially writing a load of bollox to promote themselves......
> 
> or could this 'bollox' actually be true....that Replicels findings are going to be 'HUGE' news across the world and that it will be 20 trading days (15th May) when we hear these 'HUGE' results. :S


 lol I wouldn't have noticed it either if it wasn't pointed out. They are a pretty public company, and I doubt a lot of investors visit hairloss forums on a regular basis, they are more likely to visit NBT though. The  company wants more exposure I guess. But whether they are trustworthy and actually have something big is anyone's guess.

----------


## sausage

> lol I wouldn't have noticed it either if it wasn't pointed out. They are a pretty public company, and I doubt a lot of investors visit hairloss forums on a regular basis, they are more likely to visit NBT though. The  company wants more exposure I guess. But whether they are trustworthy and actually have something big is anyone's guess.


 Well as long as they don't claim it works and then charge us all a fortune for it and then nothing happens.

----------


## gmonasco

> Well there you go. PR firm are risking their rep.


 Yeah, in the same sense that every HT doctor is risking his rep every time he undertakes to work on a patient, or anybody else in the world risks his reputation every time he embarks on any endeavor.

----------


## Scoots

> where did you find that quote?


 Read the link posted by sausage a few posts before yours.

----------


## Sogeking

Well if it really comes on May 15th as speculated I think I will be busy that day. Playing Diablo 3 and not caring about my hair  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## uninformed

> yepp,
> 
> dunno y that website states 20 trading days. I dunno why they seem to have a specific date but we know nothing.
> 
> 20 trading days from today (wednesday) ........is 15th May.
> 
> :s
> 
> I hope that websites wrong.


 http://www.nbtequitiesresearch.com/r...e-for-baldness

can you guys stop causing public unrest with false information. Not saying that you did it intentionally but please look at your sources properly.... it says WITHIN 20 TRADING DAYS,  on the 4TH OF APRIL.

He probably just didn't bother changing the headline on his new tweet

----------


## kaandereli

> http://www.nbtequitiesresearch.com/r...e-for-baldness
> 
> can you guys stop causing public unrest with false information. Not saying that you did it intentionally but please look at your sources properly.... it says WITHIN 20 TRADING DAYS,  on the 4TH OF APRIL.
> 
> He probably just didn't bother changing the headline on his new tweet


 thanks for the correction man, i started to really worry about replicel but thankfully everything seems fine.i also noticed that stock volume is constantly on rise, hope this means a good sign.

----------


## Maradona

What are you guys exactly expecting from replicel results?

You need to stop worrying, of course there will be some hair. I don't know what's the big hype. We should worry about p2.  :Confused:

----------


## 534623

> What are you guys exactly expecting from replicel results?


 long, pigmented hairs in the temple area like the tokyo mouse on her back. what else?

----------


## gmonasco

> What are you guys exactly expecting from replicel results?


 Pictures of a NW7 who regrew a full head of terminal hairs six months after receiving a few injections in one of his temples.

----------


## sausage

> What are you guys exactly expecting from replicel results?


 I am not expecting much, everyone has been speculating on here, no1 knows wot the jeff is going to happen......I guess we have nothing else to do other than be nervous, speculate and be impatient for the moment.

The report should be out within the next 10 days  :Smile:

----------


## jman91

> Pictures of a NW7 who regrew a full head of terminal hairs six months after receiving a few injections in one of his temples.


 at the risk of not realising your sarcasm, how come you think the results will be so positive?

----------


## gmonasco

> at the risk of not realising your sarcasm, how come you think the results will be so positive?


 I don't.  I'm spoofing other people's unrealistic expectations.

----------


## Maradona

> long, pigmented hairs in the temple area like the tokyo mouse on her back. what else?


 that's asking a lot. Expectations are high here i guess.

----------


## ccmethinning

> that's asking a lot. Expectations are high here i guess.


 lol that's asking a lot? What the hell good are short, thin, unpigmented vellus hairs going to do for anybody?

----------


## Maradona

> lol that's asking a lot? What the hell good are short, thin, unpigmented vellus hairs going to do for anybody?


 I also hope they don't show this in phase 1, but what can we do? It's probably what's coming, its phase 1 after all.

----------


## Mojo Risin

> I also hope they don't show this in phase 1, but what can we do? It's probably what's coming, its phase 1 after all.


 Stop with your BS. You don't know. Nobody knows.

----------


## lpenergy

Replicel has been quiet over the last week.  There has been no posting or updating on any of their social media websites since April 12th, which is out of character for them over the past 3-4 months.  I don't know if "quiet rules" apply here.  Quite rule requirements limit the types of communication that can take place up until public announcements, but I am not sure on the specifics or if they apply in Replicel's case.

----------


## sausage

Be patient. 9 days and we will know everything (hopefully).

----------


## 2020

> Hello, thanks for the comments! *David Hall mentioned in the interview that "Phase I milestone in March is critical and we're confident that we're going to have hair growth. We're not going to go forward unless we have growth.* If we achieve 20% percent growth, that would be a home run in terms of the comparative technologies out there. RepliCel plans to release the results from the Phase I clinical trial in March, 2012. 
> 
> With regards to safety, the primary purpose of the Phase I clinical trial titled Study to Evaluate the Safety and Efficacy of Human Autologous Hair Follicle Cells in Women and Men with Androgenetic Alopecia is to assess the safety of performing injections of human hair follicle cells. This will also be addressed when the Phase I trial results are released in March. 
> 
> I hope this helps, and thank you for your interest!


 ^ from 2011

----------


## uninformed

> Replicel has been quiet over the last week.  There has been no posting or updating on any of their social media websites since April 12th, which is out of character for them over the past 3-4 months.  I don't know if "quiet rules" apply here.  Quite rule requirements limit the types of communication that can take place up until public announcements, but I am not sure on the specifics or if they apply in Replicel's case.


 Actually there's an update on the 18th of April -

http://www.replicel.com/replicel-ann...e-placement-2/

Either way, everyone here should just stop speculating and read into every tiny detail.... won't do our hair any good  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

I believe David Hall in general is a well respected man overall. Someone with that type of integrity wont spew words for the sake of spewing words .A few more days boys and girls

----------


## lpenergy

> ^ Quote:
> Hello, thanks for the comments! David Hall mentioned in the interview that "Phase I milestone in March is critical and we're confident that we're going to have hair growth. We're not going to go forward unless we have growth. If we achieve 20% percent growth, that would be a home run in terms of the comparative technologies out there. RepliCel plans to release the results from the Phase I clinical trial in March, 2012.


 Well that is good news because Replicel is continuing to raise funds in line with its original plan.  Replicel just announced additional funding yesterday.  According to the NBT research report (AKA mouthpiece for Replicel), on page 21, it states that "Replicel needs to complete a $5 to $10 million round of funding over the next 90-120 days to completely fund the company through Phase II trials."

Total Raised Since February 2012:


	              Dollars 	
2/29/2012	   $99,456 	
3/29/2012            $1,314,063 	
4/18/2012	 $754,001 	
4/20/2012	 $645,050  
Total ......       	            $2,812,570 	

Total Needed for Round II:  $5-$10 Million
Round IIb Test only:     $3-$4 Million		

% of Round II Funding Completed:		

IIB Test only          80.36%   (Using average of $3.5 Million range)
Low Figure	56.25%	
High Figure	28.13%	


So, by deduction:
1)  Hall has stated that they are not going forward unless they have hair growth
2)  Replicel has raised between 28% and 56% of the range indicated they would need to fund round II testing including operating costs
3)   Therefore, Replicel must have shown good results in the initial phase

Assumptions:
1)  Replicel already knows the results
2)  The money being raised is not being used for a revised Phase I trial

----------


## UK_

Nice info ipenergy.

Ive a feeling Phase 1 went well, they're always moving forward by the day & im sure they have an idea themselves of the results, fingers crossed.

----------


## stillinHS1994

Is it bad that I am more excited for this announcement, than I was when I was young waiting for Christmas?   Let's hope its good

----------


## cleverusername

> Is it bad that I am more excited for this announcement, than I was when I was young waiting for Christmas?   Let's hope its good


 Not at all haha. In my opinion: confidence > toys

----------


## eqvist

Please god make this work! If it does we will throw a big ass party =)

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Please god make this work! If it does we will throw a big ass party =)


 Dont know why everyone is excited, this shit wont be out until 2016 even if it does get through phase 1

----------


## uninformed

> Dont know why everyone is excited, this shit wont be out until 2016 even if it does get through phase 1


 Maybe it's because the fact that if this "shit" does get through phase 1 with good results, 2016 may actually be a realistic release date for an effective treatment/cure?

----------


## Pate

> What are you guys exactly expecting from replicel results?


 I am expecting terminal hair growth within a small radius of the injection site (probably no more than 5mm).

I am expecting these hairs to persist for two years at least, if not permanently. 

I am expecting that as with Histogen the results will improve out to the 12 month mark.

I am expecting density to be less than full original density but that regrowth will be better than Propecia.

I am expecting at least 70% of the patients will grow terminal hair.

I honestly don't know how the results will compare to Aderans. I am obviously hoping they will be superior but we have to keep in mind Aderans didn't get great results from their first trials and have been slowly improving over time.

Re: unpigmented vellus hairs... that will be a success too IMO, particularly if it grows on slick bald scalp. Histogen's improved results at 12 months (and their apparent drop in results at 5 months) may well have been because it took a couple of cycles for the new hair to really get going again. It may have started off as vellus and then over a couple of cycles grown into terminal. So Replicel vellus hairs shouldn't be written off just yet - look at the results at 12 months before complaining about it IMO.

Think how new born babies are often born bald (or nearly so) and then it takes them up to a year or so to actually grow a full head of hair. In the meantime their hair looks remarkably like that of a balding man - thin and sparse. It could well be the rejuvenated follicles respond similarly to HSC and Replicel.

----------


## Sogeking

> Maybe it's because the fact that if this "shit" does get through phase 1 with good results, 2016 may actually be a realistic release date for an effective treatment/cure?


 Phase 1 is just the first step. Phase 2 is for proving effectiveness. Although they say they did inject a lot of this dsc cells in the temple in phase 1.
Besides results in clinical trials tend to get better than in real lige applications of drugs. Just for an example ask how many Propecia users have seen regrowth...

I wouldn't get too excited. Clinical trials can fail after phase 2 or even phase 3 trials. If the results are positive than that is certainly good, but we still have a long way to go.

----------


## sausage

I'll be amazed if this eventually can grow a full head of hair. But we can only hope.

Counting down the days. 7 or less to go!!!

----------


## PvH

amazed? that's it? you sure you won't have tears and snot all over your face? lol

----------


## sausage

> amazed? that's it? you sure you won't have tears and snot all over your face? lol


 ......and cum.

----------


## hairysituation

> ......and cum.


 A little inappropiate, but funny.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

So are people who are in their 40's or 50's excited about this ? I mean it's going to take another 4 years or more for this treatment to come out -ASSUMING IT WORKS- some of us will be in their late 40's, 50's or older. I'm wondering if a treatment would be any good when you're not in your prime years. I think I'd do it even if I were 70 but I wouldn't care much about density, just enough hair not to look like a freak (bare scalp).

----------


## Jcm800

I'm more concerned about the pricing, might have to sell a kidney..

----------


## tonypizza

Don't Intercytex me bro!

----------


## 2020

> Histogen's improved results at 12 months (and their apparent drop in results at 5 months) may well have been because it took a couple of cycles for the new hair to really get going again.


 wait what? Where did you get that?

----------


## 2020

> Keep believing the pipe dream boys.


 why are you here again?

----------


## john2399

> Keep believing the pipe dream boys.


 Werd why you here if you trying to kill our hope..

----------


## 2020

> You see, I'm trying to become as negative as possible towards it, so in case it does work out it's a super happy surprise to everyone. But if it doesn't - it's just what we expected and aren't disappointed.
> 
> Logic 101


 ... has nothing to do with logic. That is just some strategy to keep yourself "happy" no matter what the outcome is.

If you want to use logic, then read more about Replicel. There is a high chance that they won't disappoint us

----------


## john2399

> I'm not exactly happy. Today, when my mom was crying, I was desperately thinking that maybe I should just run out, get on the top floor and jump off. I couldn't eat, I couldn't sleep. I laid in bed my eyes racing across the room full of tears. I laid there paralyzed, not knowing what to do. She forgave me of my horrid actions. I told her it is all because of hair loss and my not underwear male model looks. It has ruined my lie and psyche.


 You think your the only one going through emotions like that. Baldness ain't for small minded guys. Your not alone. Man up

----------


## hairysituation

> Nobody cares about you "manning up" or "being a badass". 
> 
> People just care how many hair follicles you have on your head, what is your height and how your face looks.


 You're speaking the truth, man. However, You forgot to mention that people also care about your money and social status. Since you claim that you could have been a model if it weren't for your hair loss, could you provide us with a old photo of yourself? I'm kind of curious (no homo). And don't post a picture of a famous person to be funny!

----------


## hairysituation

> I know people care about money and social status. I'm the founder of the LMS (LOOKS MONEY STATUS) theory.
> 
> However, out of all of this looks are the most important unless you have billions of dollars. In which case women will be attracted to your money not you.
> 
> Status is pretty much relative and made up of how much money you have or how good looking you are.
> 
> Looks have the biggest impact.
> 
> People treat good looking people better. Good looking people get better jobs, they get better spouses, are happier, get out of problems, get more opportunities, etc...
> ...


 I don't know what a puahater is. However, I agree with your theory and I'm getting angry when people say that the personality is the dominant factor. I used to get almost any girl because of my good looks. Now, not so mutch. So what happend? Did my personally recieved along with my hairline? Huh? Don't think so. 

Do you still get by or have you noticed a dramatic connection to your hairloss and the way people threat you?

----------


## 2020

yes yes yes, all ugly people (majority of the population) and bald people (at least a third of men population) should just kill themselves....

----------


## hairysituation

> yes yes yes, all ugly people (majority of the population) and bald people (at least a third of men population) should just kill themselves....


 No, because it will also affect the people who loves you. I could never have done that to my mother. 

However, it is a over-populated earth we're livIng in. Someone has to take charge..

----------


## 2020

> No, because it will also affect the people who loves you. I could never have done that to my mother.


 then just ****ing live.... what do you enjoy? Live for that. 'kay??




> However, it is a over-populated earth we're livIng in. Someone has to take charge..


 you trollin too?

----------


## hairysituation

> then just ****ing live.... what do you enjoy? Live for that. 'kay??
> 
> 
> 
> you trollin too?


 The last statment was ment as a joke (mostly). I'm not trolling. 

I'm too intelligent to kill myself. I know I'm going to become rich one day, and Therefore become happy one day. What's your reason for beiing som positive? Replicel?

----------


## lpenergy

> I know people care about money and social status. I'm the founder of the LMS (LOOKS MONEY STATUS) theory.
> 
> However, out of all of this looks are the most important unless you have billions of dollars. In which case women will be attracted to your money not you.
> 
> Status is pretty much relative and made up of how much money you have or how good looking you are.
> 
> Looks have the biggest impact.
> 
> People treat good looking people better. Good looking people get better jobs, they get better spouses, are happier, get out of problems, get more opportunities, etc...
> ...


 Hey bro, try to take a different angle on life.  Life is not all about what we can get out of it and how it can make us happy.  There is value and joy that can be gained by showing kindness and support for others.  In doing so, you are taking the focus off of yourself.  Whether you can find that energy in religion or philosphy or just in your nature, it is worth a shot.  By focusing on others, there will be a change that will start to come about you.  All of the sudden, how you look at the world will change, how people look at you will change.  Women will wish all of the stuck up jerk guys with full heads of hair are like you, but they will realize that they are not, nor can they be.  In the end, some will look at the whole person.  

I have a good friend of mine that has the perfect hair, is 6'4, looks like a model, great smile, everything.  Multiple people have told him he should model.  Fantastic athlete, plays with me on my city league basketball team.  If I were to go a bar or restaurant, all the women would stare at him, many would come up to him.  The only thing is, he is painfully shy.  He is so scared and shy, he hardly leaves his house, nor can he hold down a job.  I have never seen anything like this in my life.  Smart guy, but some switch just didn't flip "on" in his head to deal with people and social situations.  It is worse for him because women are constantly trying to chase him, even when he is hiding in the corner.  Then, they come up and ask me what is up with him.

----------


## gmonasco

Do not feed the trolls.

----------


## sausage

Do not feed trolls....

feed our hair with Replicel juice.

----------


## Pate

> Do not feed the trolls.


 Seriously.

The trolls themselves I don't mind, I think they brighten the place up, but to see guys who apparently STILL haven't figured out they are being trolled, and insist on taking the bait every time... that is just depressing.

----------


## Pate

> wait what? Where did you get that?


 Which part?

The Histogen results fading at 5 months and then strengthening again at 12 months were in a Histogen presentation. It might have been the one given in Alaska, I don't really remember. I think it was probably also in one of the interviews Spencer had with Ziering. Basically at 5 months the results were on average worse than 3 months and it was looking bad for HSC, like we'd be needing injections every six months to keep the effect. But then at 12 months the results were significantly better than 3 months and results 'appeared to persist' at 2 years.

The part about it being due to the hair follicles cycling and increasing from vellus to terminal is purely my interpretation and wholly without evidence.  :Smile:

----------


## 2020

> Well...better genes for future generations?


 females carry genetics too you stupid idiot..... do you want all ugly, bald gene carrying females to kill themselves too?

----------


## 2020

> The Histogen results fading at 5 months and then strengthening again at 12 months were in a Histogen presentation.


 ^ this part. As I saw, hair count never declined.... it only went up

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> females carry genetics too you stupid idiot..... do you want all ugly, bald gene carrying females to kill themselves too?


 lol

Going off topic. Everytime I go out, I always see balding guys with hot girls. Sure, it makes life harder, but, other guys are doing well with girls. So why can't anyone here?

----------


## uninformed

> females carry genetics too you stupid idiot..... do you want all ugly, bald gene carrying females to kill themselves too?


 This. 

Also the fact that bald people still exist is a testament to the females' willingness to reproduce with bald dudes (:

----------


## PvH

> lol
> 
> Going off topic. Everytime I go out, I always see balding guys with hot girls. Sure, it makes life harder, but, other guys are doing well with girls. So why can't anyone here?


 maybe they're in it for the money. maybe they're only hot in your eyes. maybe they married prior to noticeable hair loss and now stuck with kids and a baldy. maybe they're waiting for the right time to move on. maybe the guy looks acceptable despite hair loss. maybe it's the personality. maybe he's gifted with long johnson. lots and lots of variables.

nobody knows the reason as to why these 'hot' women chooses to stay with these bald men. not so dissimilar as to why some women chooses to stay in abusive relationship.

as for other guys are doing it so why can't you? there are scientists with great medical minds working hard to solve a cure for hair loss. these guys are able to make it happen, so why can't you? oh right.

hey wait isn't this thread about hair loss treatment called replicel?

----------


## clandestine

> The trolls themselves I don't mind, I think they brighten the place up, but to see guys who apparently STILL haven't figured out they are being trolled, and insist on taking the bait every time... that is just depressing.


 i.e. 2020

10char

----------


## gmonasco

> Everytime I go out, I always see balding guys with hot girls. Sure, it makes life harder, but, other guys are doing well with girls. So why can't anyone here?


 It's almost as if there were no universal standard for what makes people attractive to each other, and individuals see different things in different people.

----------


## sausage

> It's almost as if there were no universal standard for what makes people attractive to each other, and individuals see different things in different people.


 Its all about just getting on with life and dealing with it, some men can just live with it, some like us can't.

It is true, I have said many times that I know of men that are bald and are happily in relationships and most of them have attractive gf's.

I am hopefully going to ask a girl I have liked for years out this week. The first girl I have bothered asking in **** knows how long...years and years. So I will see how that goes, If she aint interested I am getting on the online dating sites. Probably a rip off but I'll see.

----------


## ccmethinning

> maybe they're in it for the money. maybe they're only hot in your eyes. maybe they married prior to noticeable hair loss and now stuck with kids and a baldy. maybe they're waiting for the right time to move on. maybe the guy looks acceptable despite hair loss. maybe it's the personality. maybe he's gifted with long johnson. lots and lots of variables.
> 
> nobody knows the reason as to why these 'hot' women chooses to stay with these bald men. not so dissimilar as to why some women chooses to stay in abusive relationship.
> 
> as for other guys are doing it so why can't you? there are scientists with great medical minds working hard to solve a cure for hair loss. these guys are able to make it happen, so why can't you? oh right.
> 
> hey wait isn't this thread about hair loss treatment called replicel?


 Maybe being bald (especially if shaved) isn't a universally unattractive feature? It seems like you went out of your way to think of every possible reason you could have for a woman being with a bald guy, except for actually being attracted to him.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> maybe they're in it for the money. maybe they're only hot in your eyes. maybe they married prior to noticeable hair loss and now stuck with kids and a baldy. maybe they're waiting for the right time to move on. maybe the guy looks acceptable despite hair loss. maybe it's the personality. maybe he's gifted with long johnson. lots and lots of variables.
> 
> nobody knows the reason as to why these 'hot' women chooses to stay with these bald men. not so dissimilar as to why some women chooses to stay in abusive relationship.
> 
> as for other guys are doing it so why can't you? there are scientists with great medical minds working hard to solve a cure for hair loss. these guys are able to make it happen, so why can't you? oh right.
> 
> hey wait isn't this thread about hair loss treatment called replicel?


 Well with an attitude like that, I'm sorry to say, but you don't deserve to be with a hot girl.

And the money argument (which is no different to looks), yeah maybe, but that shouldn't stop anyone from working hard in there career. I bet a lot of dudes who are balding on here probably don't even have that going for them.

I got my first r/ship with hairloss and a shit hairstyle, def better now. She had an infatuation with my hair, bevause it was so badly styled, but it didn't stop her from dating me.

You have to try.

Back on topic: hurry the **** up replicel

----------


## PvH

we all have other attractive qualities besides hair. yeah, i get that. look, we're all here because we're obsessed with hair loss. why do people try to rationalize or find reasons to marginalize the impact of hair loss?

if you can get past hair loss and shave it off, then great. why are you here? move on. you're better than most of us.

----------


## sausage

Should be announcing something this week, probably Sunday.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> we all have other attractive qualities besides hair. yeah, i get that. look, we're all here because we're obsessed with hair loss. why do people try to rationalize or find reasons to marginalize the impact of hair loss?
> 
> if you can get past hair loss and shave it off, then great. why are you here? move on. you're better than most of us.


 It bothers me, I won't lie.

And if I am honest with you, it is not primarily due to girls, it is because I personally like having hair. I know tho it is isnt a massive game killer, if you have your shit together, you just gotta try.

----------


## ccmethinning

> Should be announcing something this week, probably Sunday.


 Probably not Sunday (nobody releases stuff on a Sunday). Friday I'd guess.

----------


## lpenergy

When I emailed Replicel, and they stated that they were on schedule to release their end of year statement by the 29th, I am not sure if this is a self-imposed deadline or not.  Last year's annual report was dated to April 29, so I am not sure if this was from the CFO's mouth or not.  

If discussions are in the MD&A (and I believe that they would be, especially if positive), then I think they would release the results prior to the financials, so that people aren't finding out about the study results just by reading footnotes, which wouldn't be good from a PR perspective.  Additionally, I believe that most medical type tv programs are on the weekends, and from a PR perspective, they could possibly want it to be discussed over the weekend.

My money is on Friday, but don't be shocked by a Wendnesday or Thursday news release timeframe as well.  Basically anytime between Wednesday and Monday are possible dates, excluding the weekend.

Release Date Posibilities:
Wednesday, Thursday:  Some promotion website contracts seem to run out mid-week.  If these were to be utlized in promotion of the results, they may have to release mid-week.  I will go back and double-check these contracts.

Friday:  Get some extra weekend hype; talk shows and medical news coverage and let as many people as possible hear about the story before hitting the "buy" button Monday morning.

Monday:  I don't think they would release on Monday unless the 29th filing deadline is more of an aproximation or they decide to not include the results in the Annual Report.  If they decide to not include the results in the Annual report, it may be because they are not that good.

100% pure speculation

----------


## 2020

actually it should be TOMORROW.

There was an article posted on April 4th, that said that Replicel will make their big announcement in 20 days. So that will be on April 24th - TOMORROW!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## 2020

> When I emailed Replicel, and they stated that they were on schedule to release their end of year statement by the 29th, I am not sure if this is a self-imposed deadline or not.  Last year's annual report was dated to April 29, so I am not sure if this was from the CFO's mouth or not.  
> 
> If discussions are in the MD&A (and I believe that they would be, especially if positive), then I think they would release the results prior to the financials, so that people aren't finding out about the study results just by reading footnotes, which wouldn't be good from a PR perspective.  Additionally, I believe that most medical type tv programs are on the weekends, and from a PR perspective, they could possibly want it to be discussed over the weekend.
> 
> My money is on Friday, but don't be shocked by a Wendnesday or Thursday news release timeframe as well.  Basically anytime between Wednesday and Monday are possible dates, excluding the weekend.
> 
> Release Date Posibilities:
> Wednesday, Thursday:  Some promotion website contracts seem to run out mid-week.  If these were to be utlized in promotion of the results, they may have to release mid-week.  I will go back and double-check these contracts.
> 
> ...


 can you post the exact text from that email here?

----------


## lpenergy

> actually it should be TOMORROW.
> 
> There was an article posted on April 4th, that said that Replicel will make their big announcement in 20 days. So that will be on April 24th - TOMORROW!


 I saw that one.  I think it said less than "20 trading days".  So, it could be tomorrow, but probably not for that reason.

----------


## WillhasWill

It's quite scary what the balding process does to some people, after reading some of the threads on this forum topic just a few pages back. Though I suppose people's personalities and their beliefs about the world were already formed before they became bald and therefore I'm not surprised baldness is doing this to them.

Beliefs about how the world and girls (which seems to be the most important thing to most people) on this forum see bald men is pretty disgusting. I know we live in a vain world but if everybody in the world held the same beliefs as a lot of people in this forum then we would be in a pretty bad place. And I can only assume the balding men who think people have those opinions is because they have those opinions themselves. I can honestly say I never look at a bald man with a hot girl and think HOW THE **** IS THAT POSSIBLE. In fact, I doubt I've even noticed. There are plenty of bald ****ers on this planet who are much more attractive than a lot of men will full heads of hair. Sure, it affects looks for the worst but it affects the looks more in one man than another. It will depend on how attractive they are in the first place. There are so many factors. Don't write yourself off just because you are going bald.

No doubt there will be a solution for a NW7 one day, perhaps in all our life times and with plenty of time left to enjoy it. In the mean time live your life to the fullest and look forward to when that day comes.

I'm 24 and balding slightly at the temples. My hairstyle hides it well and I'm at the very early stages. My heart skips a beat at the thought of what lies ahead. Personally I think I'm going to look shit bald. I doubt I'll hold it well. Plus, my hair is my identity. I've styled my hair since I was about 10 every day without a doubt. I love my hair and boy I'm missing the bits I've lost already. 

All I really have is hope. Hope that the process is slow or stops for a few years, hope that a better than substandard treatment is released soon enough. And this brings me back on topic to Replicel.

I'm being a bit more realistic than a lot of others and I'm hoping Replicel may be a decent alternative and contender. Offering the same or better results than the "best" treatments available today, such as rogaine and finasteride/dutasteride.

Imagine that, Replicel, a single treatment without the constant maintenance and side affects of the current best treatment available today, that brings equal or better results.

With equal results to the market leaders, Replicel will be a complete success. Any worse a none starter and significantly better a miracle.

With all the speculation and the constant talk of Replicel in the forums I'm surprised people put Spencer off from having the pre-results interview. Sure, there may be no point. But we all love to talk about our hopes and dreams eh? I would have loved to have heard an interview before!

That's the end of my completely pointless post!

----------


## lpenergy

> can you post the exact text from that email here?


 I posted the email below on Replicel's stock board earlier:



"Good Afternoon Mr. (named removed),

The deadline to file the 2011 Annual Report is April 29th. The Company is on track to file on or before that date.



Kind Regards,



Heather"

----------


## Maradona

> I posted the email below on Replicel's stock board earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> "Good Afternoon Mr. (named removed),
> 
> The deadline to file the 2011 Annual Report is April 29th. The Company is on track to file on or before that date.
> 
> 
> ...


 so we have 5 days without knowing whether or not we will get a full head of hair within  5 years?

that's tough but im ready to take on anything bad or good. 
I have a very general idea of their results. Women should show much more results for example.

----------


## gmonasco

> so we have 5 days without knowing whether or not we will get a full head of hair within  5 years?


 You aren't going to know that from Replicel's report, no matter what the results of the clinical trials.

----------


## Maradona

> You aren't going to know that from Replicel's report, no matter what the results of the clinical trials.


 Yes of course anything may happen in the future.

 But the report will give each of us a good indication of where this is going. Different people may have different views on what's good/bad etc.

Haters be hating in the bald community right before the replicel results, this is crazy.  :Frown:

----------


## gmonasco

> But the report will give each of us a good indication of where this is going.


 You'll know if the clinical trials are going on to Phase IIb, but that's about it.  The current trials are much too limited in scope to determine much in the way of specifics.

----------


## Maradona

> You'll know if the clinical trials are going on to Phase IIb, but that's about it.  The current trials are much too limited in scope to determine much in the way of specifics.


 

That's your opinion  :Stick Out Tongue:  . As long as they reveal everything in their results that would be enough  to make my conclusions where this is going.


Of course you can always listen to the psychos at hairsite or you can read about 200 papers and make your own conclusions. Whatever suits you.

peace.

----------


## gmonasco

> That's your opinion


 No, the limited nature of the clinical trials is not an "opinion."  A six-month Phase I/IIa trial with 19 participants is simply not broad enough in scope to make any realistically definitive projects about efficacy.  That's a fact.

----------


## goldbondmafia

sorry if this has been asked but when is the official date of the report being released?

----------


## cleverusername

> sorry if this has been asked but when is the official date of the report being released?


 Hopefully this week.

----------


## sausage

Should know by friday evening.

I expect negative news, thats just the way it is.

----------


## clandestine

> Should know by friday evening.
> 
> I expect negative news, thats just the way it is.


 Careful what you wish for mate.

----------


## sausage

> Careful what you wish for mate.


 The way my life's gone I only think negative. Just been made redundant, got no hair, still living at home, single, and got a major farting problem....I need a turd real bad.

----------


## Maradona

> Don't worry guys. If replicel fails you can always just shave your head and get jacked up in the gym. Women love huge muscles. Just look at how ripped Orlando Bloom and Zac Efron are.


 Seems you're making some progress. Glad for you.

----------


## 2020

> Don't worry guys. If replicel fails you can always just shave your head and get jacked up in the gym. Women love huge muscles. Just look at how ripped Orlando Bloom and Zac Efron are.


 [_Mod Edit: Inappropriate image removed... It is not acceptable to encourage others to kill themselves_]

----------


## PvH

many of us are already dead inside.

----------


## Maradona

> many of us are already dead inside.


 I feel you bro. I died a long time ago already. It feels like a new life that's why it seems so hard I could "live again".  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jgold

i felt like you guys did for a while until about a month ago. now i feel awesome and stopped caring and am enjoying myself and life itself. trust you'll get over this hump, just realize that it is so blinding that you cant see the goodness that lay in the future. once you guys get your minds right, you'll see that goodness. trust i was just where you guys were

----------


## Davey Jones

> many of us are already dead inside.


 


> I feel you bro. I died a long time ago already. It feels like a new life that's why it seems so hard I could "live again".


 I think someone who doesn't take male pattern baldness seriously as a medical condition just needs to read any forum dedicated to the topic to see how serious it actually is.

If they announce something substantial this week and baldness really is cured, I don't think anyone is every really gonna get how bad baldness can f*ck you up, and they'll probably never really get their heads around why exactly we're so happy from then on.

IF it works.

----------


## tbtadmin

BaldTruthTalk forums is not the place to endorse or condone suicide, any further discussion of this will be removed -- we will be making a post soon regarding user guidelines concerning these and other related matters.  Thank you for your consideration in this matter.

----------


## clandestine

> BaldTruthTalk forums is not the place to endorse or condone suicide, any further discussion of this will be removed -- we will be making a post soon regarding user guidelines concerning these and other related matters.  Thank you for your consideration in this matter.


 Seriously?

"_DEATH is preferable to hairloss/ugliness_"
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8021

"_Men's expiry date begins as soon as the Norwood pattern sets in._"
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8222

"_How I ensure I will NEVER be bald_"
"_as soon as my hair recedes after a certain mark - I'm killing myself._"
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8020

And what of these threads? There are plenty more like them.

This user's presence permeates negativity through the forums; his posts are riddled with implication of death and blatant degradation towards hair loss sufferers.

tbtadmin? Mods? An answer this time would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## john2399

> many of us are already dead inside.


 Couldn't of said it any better. Don't even know the meaning of alive=[

----------


## Winston

I think it would be best to just try to stay on track with this thread. Lets get back to talking about Replicel

----------


## Pate

> ^ this part. As I saw, hair count never declined.... it only went up


 It didn't decline from baseline, but it did decline from 12 weeks to 5 months.

I haven't been able to find the full presentation, but here's one reference:

www.h a i r s i t e .com/hair-loss/forum_entry-id-58743.html

The overall hair count is up but the terminal hair count is well down, from 24% to 6%. Thickness is down too.

I am only speculating but given the results came back even stronger at 12 months, maybe a bunch of the new hairs present at 3 months cycled together and were in the resting phase at 5 months.

----------


## sausage

Anytime in the next 3 days.  :Smile:  we hope anyway.

----------


## 67mph

Having been away for a few days, i've just caught up with the Replicel thread, always makes for good reading (kinda).

Stick together men!

Good luck, 48hrs to go i'd say.

I got mixed emotions over the whole cure thing, but that's a balding guy for ya, haa

----------


## 2020

> I tried to delete those threads, but couldn't  I'd appreciate if admin can do it for me. I was too negative and down at that moment.


 oh wow..... is it then possible that your "LMS phase" is also temporary?

----------


## 2020

> It didn't decline from baseline, but it did decline from 12 weeks to 5 months.
> 
> I haven't been able to find the full presentation, but here's one reference:
> 
> www.h a i r s i t e .com/hair-loss/forum_entry-id-58743.html
> 
> The overall hair count is up but the terminal hair count is well down, from 24% to 6%. Thickness is down too.
> 
> I am only speculating but given the results came back even stronger at 12 months, maybe a bunch of the new hairs present at 3 months cycled together and were in the resting phase at 5 months.


 mhm that's only a 5 month photo.... could be just hair-cycling. I think they mentioned that EVERYONE improved their hair count after 1 year.

----------


## 2020

> No, LMS 4 lyfe bro.


 that's great... we need more people like you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Artista

'Optimism' is why. 
"I am glad I am an optimist. The pessimist is half-licked before he starts. The optimist has won half the battle, the most important half that applies to himself, when he begins his approach to a subject with the proper mental attitude. The optimist may not understand, or if he understands he may not agree with, prevailing ideas; but he believes, yes, knows, that in the long run and in due course there will prevail whatever is right and best."
                                    Thomas A. Buckner

----------


## 534623

> The optimist may not understand, or if he understands he may not agree with, prevailing ideas; but he believes, yes, knows, that in the long run and in due course there will prevail whatever is right and best."
>                                     Thomas A. Buckner


 hmm, i assume bruckner had no clue about the extremely fast research progress since the 50s in hair follicle biology? the long run could still take additional 50 years or more.

----------


## tbilly

the stock price is rising that means anticipation is rising.

----------


## PvH

> hmm, i assume bruckner had no clue about the extremely fast research progress since the 50s in hair follicle biology? the long run could still take additional 50 years or more.


 i wish to be proven wrong but the most gifted medical minds aren't the ones working on MPB. so it could very well be 50 years or more for an actual cure... again, i pray/wish to be proven wrong and have people slinging mud on my face.

----------


## tbilly

look there is a lot of money to be made in solving this problem.  i say there are a lot of bright minds looking at this.  bright minds love money and the potential is great here.

----------


## sausage

2 days to go guys.

----------


## tbilly

price and volume of stock traded is way up.  someone must know something????

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> No, LMS 4 lyfe bro.


 What happens if say you are 50 and you lose your hair. Or say tommorrow you had a car crash and were left horribly disfigured?

----------


## Davey Jones

> In both instances I would nullify myself. Hopefully there are no crashes in the future. I'm only 25 now.


 Huh, I wonder what the admins policy is on "self nullificatiin."

----------


## clandestine

> BaldTruthTalk forums is not the place to endorse or condone suicide, any further discussion of this will be removed -- we will be making a post soon regarding user guidelines concerning these and other related matters.  Thank you for your consideration in this matter.


 Seriously?

"_DEATH is preferable to hairloss/ugliness_"
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8021

"_Men's expiry date begins as soon as the Norwood pattern sets in._"
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8222

"_How I ensure I will NEVER be bald_"
"_as soon as my hair recedes after a certain mark - I'm killing myself._"
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8020

And what of these threads? There are plenty more like them.

This user's presence permeates negativity through the forums; his posts are riddled with implication of death and blatant degradation towards hair loss sufferers.

tbtadmin? Mods? A *direct answer* this time would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## clandestine

And now you're in the ****ing cutting edge section of the site too. Go back to coping and men's post your own topic; you're better suited there.

----------


## 2020

> I already asked to delete those threads. I wanted to do it myself, but couldn't edit them anymore. I am also hoping for Replicel.


 If Replicel failed, would you do it then?

----------


## lpenergy

Some of the promotion websites are doing 1 day only promotions.  While some people are thinking that there are ill intentions on these stock promotion websites, remember that Replicel is not well known, they have been continuously on a marketing campaign through Youtube, their Website, Twitter, Facebook, and other social media outlets.  They are doing everything they can to get the word out.  

There will be quite a bit of people who will have Replicel on their "Watch" lists who may not buy until after the announcement.  These people could potentially help drive the stock post-announcement.

While my money is on Friday, there is still a decent chance that the results will be released on Monday.  I don't know if the April 29 deadline is internally imposed nor if that date has been vetted by senior management.

----------


## 2020

> I am 75% sure it will fail. That way I ensure I don't go depressed like some people when it does fail.
> 
> I will just continue saving money for hair transplant. Somehow, in my stage it seems like a hair transplant can give me that perfect model hair line.


 oh come on.... just give up. No one likes you anyways. Your "good looks" won't fool anyone. JUST DO IT!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I am 75% sure it will fail. That way I ensure I don't go depressed like some people when it does fail.
> 
> I will just continue saving money for hair transplant. Somehow, in my stage it seems like a hair transplant can give me that perfect model hair line.


 So what are you going to do from now till then?

Bittttchhh?

----------


## BoSox

> I am 75% sure it will fail. That way I ensure I don't go depressed like some people when it does fail.
> 
> I will just continue saving money for hair transplant. Somehow, in my stage it seems like a hair transplant can give me that perfect model hair line.


 I'm 75% sure you are wrong.

ok I lied, 100% sure. Replicel for the win <3

----------


## tbtadmin

> A *direct answer* this time would be greatly appreciated.


 BaldTruthTalk forum is a place where everyone suffering from hair loss is welcome to share their thoughts, fears, insight, and opinions about hair loss and its treatment.  Users that are overly disruptive to the forum are typically removed in time. We provide time to the offending poster to give them the benefit of the doubt and watch to see if they are getting something out of the community and positively giving something back. 

There are those of us in our community who are less equipped to deal with the emotional turmoil that hair loss can cause us in our lives, and these are the people who need our help the most.  We do read every "report" submitted and are not blind to the fact that Scorpion's posting activity has caused much disruption to the users of the forum. It can be extremely difficult to strike a balance between accommodating the users of the forum and needs of the person being reported.  

Scorpion has certainly come a long way since he first began posting, and we hope he will continue on this path and take other hair loss sufferers into consideration when he posts.  He has asked for his more offensive posts to be removed and it appears that his attitude has improved greatly, which we believe is directly attributed to having the ability to share his thoughts in our community. Shutting the door to someone who is clearly in extreme need, just doesn't sit well with us.  

While Scorpions introduction to BaldTruthTalk forums might have been offensive and disruptive to many, encouraging another human being to commit suicide or bating someone who appears to be as depressed as Scorpion, is nothing more than an act of cyber bullying and will not be tolerated on BTT Forums.

Users can choose to ignore any poster on this forum by going to that person's profile, clicking on "User Lists" and clicking on "Add to Ignore List." That person's posts will then be hidden from your view. 

We do monitor and will continue to monitor the posts as we always do, and will ultimately always strive to do what is in the best interest of the hair loss community.

----------


## jman91

> BaldTruthTalk forum is a place where everyone suffering from hair loss is welcome to share their thoughts, fears, insight, and opinions about hair loss and its treatment.  Users that are overly disruptive to the forum are typically removed in time. We provide time to the offending poster to give them the benefit of the doubt and watch to see if they are getting something out of the community and positively giving something back. 
> 
> There are those of us in our community who are less equipped to deal with the emotional turmoil that hair loss can cause us in our lives, and these are the people who need our help the most.  We do read every "report" submitted and are not blind to the fact that Scorpion's posting activity has caused much disruption to the users of the forum. It can be extremely difficult to strike a balance between accommodating the users of the forum and needs of the person being reported.  
> 
> Scorpion has certainly come a long way since he first began posting, and we hope he will continue on this path and take other hair loss sufferers into consideration when he posts.  He has asked for his more offensive posts to be removed and it appears that his attitude has improved greatly, which we believe is directly attributed to having the ability to share his thoughts in our community. Shutting the door to someone who is clearly in extreme need, just doesn't sit well with us.  
> 
> While Scorpions introduction to BaldTruthTalk forums might have been offensive and disruptive to many, encouraging another human being to commit suicide or bating someone who appears to be as depressed as Scorpion, is nothing more than an act of cyber bullying and will not be tolerated on BTT Forums.
> 
> Users can choose to ignore any poster on this forum by going to that person's profile, clicking on "User Lists" and clicking on "Add to Ignore List." That person's posts will then be hidden from your view. 
> ...


 its good that its not some forum where the mods and admin have gone mad with power and delete threads and boot people at the drop of a hat, but scorpion is nothing more than an internet troll who time and time again deliberately posts using offensive descriptions of bald guys, exaggerating how futile the life of a bald person is and simply goes on about how there's nothing worse than being bald. In my opinion anyone who does that is either incredibly stupid and blind to the offense they are causing time and time again, or just (much more likely) loving their life as a troll. I got to say i hate that im suffering mpb it does suck but if anyone really felt suicidal etc than i really do feel bad for them its really not that bad.

----------


## Davey Jones

> *I'M NOT A TROLL!!!*
> 
> I just have a different world view.
> 
> Deformed in eyes of some people.


 If it helps, I don't think you're a troll.  I DO think you're an asshole, and you're DEFINITELY a douche.  But I agree with the moderators that balding has hit you hard, and that might even be the reason for the asshole-ishness and the douche-osity.  And I think this forum helps you in the same way it helps us.

But I also _thought_ this was a thread about Replicel, so what the heck do I know?

----------


## 2020

> *I'M NOT A TROLL!!!*


 oh okay then.... that's all you had to say  :Big Grin:

----------


## tbtadmin

> But I also _thought_ this was a thread about Replicel, so what the heck do I know?


 You are absolutely correct, this is a thread about Replicel and from this point on it will be kept on topic and all off topic posts will be deleted.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> BaldTruthTalk forum is a place where everyone suffering from hair loss is welcome to share their thoughts, fears, insight, and opinions about hair loss and its treatment.  Users that are overly disruptive to the forum are typically removed in time. We provide time to the offending poster to give them the benefit of the doubt and watch to see if they are getting something out of the community and positively giving something back. 
> 
> There are those of us in our community who are less equipped to deal with the emotional turmoil that hair loss can cause us in our lives, and these are the people who need our help the most.  We do read every "report" submitted and are not blind to the fact that Scorpion's posting activity has caused much disruption to the users of the forum. It can be extremely difficult to strike a balance between accommodating the users of the forum and needs of the person being reported.  
> 
> Scorpion has certainly come a long way since he first began posting, and we hope he will continue on this path and take other hair loss sufferers into consideration when he posts.  He has asked for his more offensive posts to be removed and it appears that his attitude has improved greatly, which we believe is directly attributed to having the ability to share his thoughts in our community. Shutting the door to someone who is clearly in extreme need, just doesn't sit well with us.  
> 
> While Scorpions introduction to BaldTruthTalk forums might have been offensive and disruptive to many, encouraging another human being to commit suicide or bating someone who appears to be as depressed as Scorpion, is nothing more than an act of cyber bullying and will not be tolerated on BTT Forums.
> 
> Users can choose to ignore any poster on this forum by going to that person's profile, clicking on "User Lists" and clicking on "Add to Ignore List." That person's posts will then be hidden from your view. 
> ...


 nice piece of writing and very reasonable.









I'm shedding like mad. What is the connection between replicel's science and doctor Gho's? I've heard they are working off the same idea. Considering Gho is obviously correct about his assumptions, should we be extremely hopeful?

----------


## alanrudy

I've been stalking this thread for some time now and have read some on the current future treatments in the works...replicel, histogen, Aderans, etc...

1.  Is there any summary/wiki/opinion that continuously updates where each one is at the process and ranks how promising/effective it seems to be?
2.  I consider some users here probably in the top 0.0001% of experts in the hair loss field and what will likely happen with these different treatments...are any of you making any stock plays into how this will likely all play out?
3.  I personally am an NW4-5, and was considering micro-pigmentation since I shave my hair anyway, but one of the biggest things that stopped me doing that for now was the promise of these future treatments, thought it'd be better to save the money and risk for a while to see if any of these pan out.  I mean, even the up close pic of results from phase 1 of Histogen leads me to believe they will be able to create some product out of that someday.  But am I just being too optimistic and should I just go through with the micropigmentation since these treatments could be years away/too expensive/not that effective?

----------


## Pate

> 1.  Is there any summary/wiki/opinion that continuously updates where each one is at the process and ranks how promising/effective it seems to be?


 I don't think so. The forums are probably the best place for a quick summary if someone keeping up to date answers your question. The problem with the forums is that even on the Replicel thread many of the posts are trash.




> 2.  I consider some users here probably in the top 0.0001% of experts in the hair loss field and what will likely happen with these different treatments...are any of you making any stock plays into how this will likely all play out?


 Replicel is the only publicly-listed company, the others use private funding. Check the "Buying Replicel Stock" thread for uses who have bought Replicel stock. Personally I haven't purely because I can't be bothered trying to find a broker who will let me trade on OTCBB. I figure if Replicel shoots to $100/share it'll be because the treatment works and that is all I need.




> 3.  I personally am an NW4-5, and was considering micro-pigmentation since I shave my hair anyway, but one of the biggest things that stopped me doing that for now was the promise of these future treatments, thought it'd be better to save the money and risk for a while to see if any of these pan out.  I mean, even the up close pic of results from phase 1 of Histogen leads me to believe they will be able to create some product out of that someday.  But am I just being too optimistic and should I just go through with the micropigmentation since these treatments could be years away/too expensive/not that effective?


 I personally don't like SMP but regardless of what treatment you're considering, be it SMP, FUE, or FUT... if you were going to get that treatment anyway and are holding off because of the promise of HSC/Replicel/Aderans, why would you wait?

If the new stuff works, you're no worse off. You get a full head of hair and nobody sees your scar/dots. Worst case you get a few FUEs to fill in gaps/hairline.

If it doesn't work, you've just spent five years bald that you could have spent with the procedure. And to be honest at this stage, the chance that any of these will completely cure hair loss is pretty small.

Personally I am going to spend five years bald because I'd rather be bald than have a bad transplant/SMP experience. But that's just me.

And yes, the treatments are years away and there is a good chance they won't be fully effective.

----------


## BoSox

> And yes, the treatments are years away and there is a good chance they won't be fully effective.


 No offense, but there's a good chance you don't know sh*t until evidence is released.

----------


## sausage

No report out yet from Replicel? Has to be 2moro surely.

----------


## lpenergy

The next 24 hours could be exciting...

I am finding myself constantly wanting to check to see if there are any updates or new information, but just silence for the moment.

----------


## sausage

If its positive then it will be in the news ie BBC in uk.

----------


## Conpecia

> If the new stuff works, you're no worse off. You get a full head of hair and nobody sees your scar/dots. Worst case you get a few FUEs to fill in gaps/hairline.


 I've asked about this specific point a couple times on here, and have received various responses, some of which differ from your response. Some people express uncertainty toward the notion that transplanted hairs will work in harmony with future treatments like Replicel. If I knew that I could get a transplant now and just wait for Replicel, or any of the other promising treatments, I'd sleep a lot better tonight.  I'm not really sure why it wouldn't work, but it does make sense to my armchair-scientist mind that if you transplant hairs over dormant follicles it could effect them negatively. I'm thinking of a situation in which you transplant over a wide area. Just fixing up the hairline shouldn't bother the rest of the head, right? But again I know nothing of the science in all this, just guesswork. I'd like to hear what you think.

----------


## alanrudy

Wow, thanks so much for your reply Pate.  I guess there are a couple things making me wait...mainly...in my situation, although I do have some reserves, I'd like to use the money as wisely as possible...MHT is not a bad solution, but it has it's potential risks and drawbacks as well, so trying to assess whether it's worth it or whether to save my money to wait for a better result.  Like you hinted, it really comes down to personal choice, and with some talk on the forums of these treatments being out in 2015, it makes it a difficult choice for me.

----------


## The Alchemist

> The next 24 hours could be exciting...
> 
> I am finding myself constantly wanting to check to see if there are any updates or new information, but just silence for the moment.


 I didn't think it was a common practice for companies to release important business related information at the end of the week. Something to do with the markets being closed on the following days.  If it's good news they want the markets open.  But, i'm not sure about that.  I'm guessing if they release information this month, it will be Monday on the 30th.

----------


## lpenergy

> I didn't think it was a common practice for companies to release important business related information at the end of the week. Something to do with the markets being closed on the following days.  If it's good news they want the markets open.  But, i'm not sure about that.  I'm guessing if they release information this month, it will be Monday on the 30th.


 You are probably right.  The other thing is that they probably wants to milk the promotional dollars spent on their stock promotion campaign as much as possible prior to the release.  Their last "quarterly update" was provided on January 30th, which was also a Monday, so they do have some precedence there.

If the results were shocking/amazing, a Friday release could allow for full reporting over the weekend with a buying frenzy Monday morning.  It is probably revolves around how Replicel thinks it will play out better in coverage and in the media. 

I had emailed Replicel earlier as to when they would have their annual report available (As this report would likely discuss this result in the MD&A), and they had said they anticipated by April 29th, but I am not sure if that response was vetted by senior management or if they had any regulatory/corporate governance reasons to meet that date.  Also, that could be the date of the audit report, while it may not necessarily be made available to the public or posted to their website or filed until later.  So, we shall see...

----------


## NotBelievingIt

The release will either occur around 8am eastern or 4:30p eastern.  It is rare that things are released in the middle of the day - but its possible.

----------


## john2399

Are we looking for 20 percent regrowth ?  Lets say it is 20 percent...is that even enough to have a full head of hair?

----------


## PvH

> Lets say it is 20 percent...is that even enough to have a full head of hair?


 my uneducated guess would be no.

----------


## sausage

Was hoping it was today :s

Monday it probably is.

----------


## 67mph

Monday it is...!

C'mon Replicel.

----------


## hairysituation

> Are we looking for 20 percent regrowth ?  Lets say it is 20 percent...is that even enough to have a full head of hair?


 Do you ask if 20% regrowth would restore a full head of hair on a NW 6-7 or a NW 1-2?

----------


## PinotQ

It was my understanding that good news should be released on a Friday so the subject would be a topic of conversation all weekend and wouldn't have to compete with other breaking topics that would divert attention.......the weekend generally having less breaking news, or certainly less business news.  And that bad news should be released during the week where it will more quickly blend in to all of the other news or have a better chance of being upstaged by another topic.  

If the results turn out to be positive, I still don't understand the purpose of the money spent by Replicel on the penny stock ads.   The only thing I can think of is that they were trying to boost the stock price so that they had to offer less shares in return for the funds raised in the private placement.  However, if they knew the results would be positive, they would likely have little problem immediately raising more capital at a much lower cost by waiting until after the announcement.  And the announcement of truly positive results will spread like wildfire and send the stock price soaring.  In other words the actual news, if positive, would have far more of a beneficial effect on the stock price than any advertisement could ever hope to.  Conversely, a negative announcement would quickly counteract any benefit gained from the ads.  So I am having a hard time reading anything positive into those stock ads although I am sure there is another perspective I haven't considered......or at least I hope so.  Any thoughts on this?

----------


## Artista

That is  sound logic. Maybe today

----------


## BoSox

How soon can we expect an interview with David Hall once results have been published? I hope they have the cure, it just seems too good to be true.

----------


## oracle

I've taught that bad news should be released on Friday, so that people forget about it over the weekend.  Good news is released on Monday so you have the whole business week to beat your drum and pat yourselves on the back.

----------


## The Alchemist

> You are probably right.  The other thing is that they probably wants to milk the promotional dollars spent on their stock promotion campaign as much as possible prior to the release.  Their last "quarterly update" was provided on January 30th, which was also a Monday, so they do have some precedence there.


 This is a good point.  I'm sure their website is getting a ton more hits now that everyone is looking for their data.  Also, the volume of stock traded is up dramatically in the past week or two.  So, this whole thing is bringing much more visibility to them.   If they have good results, i would expect them to get major coverage, possibly from mainstream media outlets.

Does anyone know anything about the nature of the data they'll be releasing?  I would assume it would be the standard hair count/density/terminal v. vellus stuff.  But, i was thinking that if they're doing a full blown histological analysis of the treatment area (which i think would be necessary to determine if de novo follicles were induced) then it would probably take longer than a month to get that type of analysis done.

----------


## ccmethinning

> You really think they are going to release any news? LOL! Forget about it.


 Maybe not today, but by the end of the month.

----------


## cleverusername

Maybe not today, but by the end of the month. 

I don't think they would release the results over the weekend, so that leaves today and Monday.

----------


## tbtadmin

As we stated the other day, off topic posts are being removed from this thread in an effort to keep this thread on point and allow for an open communication about Replicel.

----------


## sausage

Got home and nothing?

I guess its still early afternoon in Canada so could still be 2day.

----------


## ccmethinning

http://www.sedar.com/DisplayCompanyD...uerNo=00008892

Annual report is out, surprised it hasn't been announced by them yet. At first glance, there is no information regarding efficacy, just finance babble.

----------


## Supersixx

> You really think they are going to release any news? LOL! Forget about it.


 Good 2 c someone else ain't buying the hype. Don't set yourselves up for disappointment fellas. If hair on mice made breaking news then wouldnt you expect hair on human to be even more hype.....replicel needs funding . Replicel also has a PR team........replicel also sells stock.........what they don't have is something to tell us that would make they PR team kick in OD so public would go on stock buying frenzy....

Any advancement in regrowing hair on humans is a major advancement and announcement......simply because no one has EVER solved that riddle nor came close. 

Enjoy ya weekend fellas!

----------


## ccmethinning

> Good 2 c someone else ain't buying the hype. Don't set yourselves up for disappointment fellas. If hair on mice made breaking news then wouldnt you expect hair on human to be even more hype.....replicel needs funding . Replicel also has a PR team........replicel also sells stock.........what they don't have is something to tell us that would make they PR team kick in OD so public would go on stock buying frenzy....
> 
> Any advancement in regrowing hair on humans is a major advancement and announcement......simply because no one has EVER solved that riddle nor came close. 
> 
> Enjoy ya weekend fellas!


 There is a difference between not buying the hype and being factually inaccurate. Replicel has repeatedly said they plan to release results by the end of April.

----------


## PvH

the end is nigh.

----------


## ccmethinning

> the end is nigh.


 The end of replicel:
http://www.stockhouse.com%2FNews%2FU...RUFyYLEpWOecVw

Of course they wait until after the runup in stock prices and when everybody is stuck til monday morning. Real classy RepliCel. A lot of people are going to lose money.

----------


## 2020

> The end of replicel:
> http://www.stockhouse.com%2FNews%2FU...RUFyYLEpWOecVw
> 
> Of course they wait until after the runup in stock prices and when everybody is stuck til monday morning. Real classy RepliCel. A lot of people are going to lose money.


 what are you talking about?

----------


## john2399

People are so negative before the results are even out...im with 2020..what are you talking about

----------


## ccmethinning

> what are you talking about?


 http://www.stockhouse.com/News/USRel...aspx?n=8493113

Use that link. All these stock promoters come out with this lofty language, the stock price runs up, now, just days before release they say "may cause investors to lose their entire investment in the Company."

----------


## Maradona

> http://www.stockhouse.com/News/USRel...aspx?n=8493113
> 
> Use that link. All these stock promoters come out with this lofty language, the stock price runs up, now, just days before release they say "may cause investors to lose their entire investment in the Company."


 this is in replicel's webpage luckily I sold all my stocks. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oracle

If the results are great, the founders could buy back a lot of the outstanding stock if the price drops.  I'm holding onto my 500 shares til the cards come out on the table.  If it tanks before the results are announced, I'm buying more.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

8 am EST on monday

----------


## john2399

> 8 am EST on monday


 How do you know?

----------


## 2020

this announcement was probably made just to avoid legal troubles....

anyways, I refuse to believe that after a decade of work Replicel will fail completely. Even that paper that "Iron Man" keep showing us only claims that they probably won't be able to grow BRAND NEW FOLLICLES.... there is still hope for diffuse thinners and low norwoods. Half the participants in Replicel's study are women so we'll see how they respond...

----------


## ccmethinning

> this announcement was probably made just to avoid legal troubles....
> 
> anyways, I refuse to believe that after a decade of work Replicel will fail completely. Even that paper that "Iron Man" keep showing us only claims that they probably won't be able to grow BRAND NEW FOLLICLES.... there is still hope for diffuse thinners and low norwoods. Half the participants in Replicel's study are women so we'll see how they respond...


 If it worked well, would they really need to retract all the "billion dollar cure" and similar headlines? No, they wouldn't, because if it worked well it in all liklihood would be a "billion dollar cure." I think Iron_Man even conceded that it might show some results in the form of thin vellus hairs. But the results have to be very underwhelming (not nonexistent) to go out of their way and retract those statements.

----------


## JJacobs152

What's the next step if the news is good?

----------


## lpenergy

This is going to be interesting to watch on Monday.  They opted to not include any mention of the results in their annual report.  I am _hoping_ that their lawyers stepped in and told them to issue the statement to be on the safeside.  The only problem is why didn't the lawyers step in and do this earlier if they felt like certain publications were overly optimistic.

The NBT piece said they expected the stock to be $5.25 in early May.  Well, maybe with the results they have in hand, there is no way the stock price is going to get there.

----------


## PvH

their published statement sounds like a last ditch effort by their lawyers before shit hits the fan. it's always interesting to see the blur between hope and denial expressed by tbt community.

think about it. these guys absolutely need funding. if they have something, i don't think they would put out a statement like the one they did. who's going to invest in them after reading that shit?

----------


## Maradona

> This is going to be interesting to watch on Monday.  They opted to not include any mention of the results in their annual report.  I am _hoping_ that their lawyers stepped in and told them to issue the statement to be on the safeside.  The only problem is why didn't the lawyers step in and do this earlier if they felt like certain publications were overly optimistic.
> 
> The NBT piece said they expected the stock to be $5.25 in early May.  Well, maybe with the results they have in hand, there is no way the stock price is going to get there.


 Lpenergy ive checked "you know what" but i was 2 late, apparently not good news.

I stated b4 this is a long term investment so I'm holding to my shit as long as I can and wait. You guys are expecting too much from phase 1.
There will be results but not AMAZING results.

----------


## JJJJrS

> If it worked well, would they really need to retract all the "billion dollar cure" and similar headlines? No, they wouldn't, because if it worked well it in all liklihood would be a "billion dollar cure." I think Iron_Man even conceded that it might show some results in the form of thin vellus hairs. But the results have to be very underwhelming (not nonexistent) to go out of their way and retract those statements.


 Doesn't look good at all. 

I'd love to see Replicel succeed just as much as anybody else here but all signs seem to be indicating otherwise. Whether it's the unnecessary and shameless paid promotions, waiting until the very last possible moment to release results, not mentioning anything about efficacy in the annual report, and now finally this retraction. I think I've lost hope in them now.

I really hope I get proven wrong and on Monday they show pictures with obvious regrowth/increased hair count, but at the moment, I'm very, very skeptical.

----------


## ccmethinning

> This is going to be interesting to watch on Monday.  They opted to not include any mention of the results in their annual report.  I am _hoping_ that their lawyers stepped in and told them to issue the statement to be on the safeside.  The only problem is why didn't the lawyers step in and do this earlier if they felt like certain publications were overly optimistic.
> 
> The NBT piece said they expected the stock to be $5.25 in early May.  Well, maybe with the results they have in hand, there is no way the stock price is going to get there.


 The timing is way too good to just be lawyers being precautionary. Results are widely believed to be released Monday. For the last 2 weeks they promote the crap out of their stock for $338,000. Since then, the share price has risen almost $1. Now, afterhours on the Friday before the Monday they are presumed to release the results, after the price has been inflated, they now decide to cover their ass with some legal lingo. The damage has been done, hundreds, maybe thousands, of retail investors have been sucked in. Now they are going to drop the bomb on Monday, and be completely free of wrongdoing because they have "retracted" the statements.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> this announcement was probably made just to avoid legal troubles....
> 
> anyways, I refuse to believe that after a decade of work Replicel will fail completely. Even that paper that "Iron Man" keep showing us only claims that they probably won't be able to grow BRAND NEW FOLLICLES.... there is still hope for diffuse thinners and low norwoods. Half the participants in Replicel's study are women so we'll see how they respond...


 
sorry for your loss 2020....

----------


## hairysituation

> The timing is way too good to just be lawyers being precautionary. Results are widely believed to be released Monday. For the last 2 weeks they promote the crap out of their stock for $338,000. Since then, the share price has risen almost $1. Now, afterhours on the Friday before the Monday they are presumed to release the results, after the price has been inflated, they now decide to cover their ass with some legal lingo. The damage has been done, hundreds, maybe thousands, of retail investors have been sucked in. Now they are going to drop the bomb on Monday, and be completely free of wrongdoing because they have "retracted" the statements.


 I agree that it sound suspisous, but let us all do ourselves a favour and wait until the trial release. If the results are bad, I will be excited over Iron Man's knowledge. But let's wait and see, and stop speculating.

----------


## Kirby_

> http://www.stockhouse.com/News/USRel...aspx?n=8493113
> 
> Use that link. All these stock promoters come out with this lofty language, the stock price runs up, now, just days before release they say "may cause investors to lose their entire investment in the Company."


 Uh oh. They're ****ed.  :Frown:  Another Intercytex...

----------


## lpenergy

I took a quick pass at the MD&A while I was at work, but there were a couple of things that I picked up on.

It seems that they have modified the Efficacy Endpoint testing for phase IIa testing.  In their MD&A report for 9/30/2011, they indicated that they would test for efficacy at 6 months as a secondary endpoint and release the results in spring of 2012.  They would continue testing the patients at 12 month and 24 month endpoints for safety.

In the most recent MD&A, they have stated that "Analysis of efficacy will also be studied at 9, 12 and 24 months."  

This is new and different.  A 9th month efficacy testing to my knowledge has never been discussed previously.  So, are they telegraphing that after 6 months time, results may not have been sufficient and so they want to continue to test for efficacy at these additional endpoints?

----------


## lpenergy

For those of you who haven't reviewed their report, it can be found at:

http://www.sedar.com/FindCompanyDocuments.do


1)  They say they "we continue to perform pre‐clinical
research to improve the production and delivery of our product."  This will be a question for an interview as to why this is necessary.

2)  They have included language that broadens their horizons so to speak beyond hair.  Under Intellectual Property, it now says "We are
developing a diverse portfolio of intellectual property for the use of stem cells in the treatment of hair loss, as well as other medical conditions."  Later it says, "and the growth and use of these stem cells for the treatment of a variety of medical conditions (including hair loss)."  In my opion, this also does not bode well for Monday.

----------


## PvH

> sorry for your loss 2020....


 thats funny haha




> Uh oh. They're ****ed.  Another Intercytex...


 fool me once.. ahh **** it

----------


## WashedOut

I don't see why they would go on with phase II if their results are that bad. If they won't get funding then they might as well shut it down now but they must have something that they think investors will see as worth pursuing at the least. This is covering your ass from lawsuits because there is no guarantee the price will go up to a certain amount regardless of the results.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> This is new and different.  A 9th month efficacy testing to my knowledge has never been discussed previously.  So, are they telegraphing that after 6 months time, results may not have been sufficient and so they want to continue to test for efficacy at these additional endpoints?


 

I think, sufficient or not, they would be interested in the specific time series (6,9, etc) data sets you mention

----------


## Pate

> They say they "we continue to perform pre‐clinical
> research to improve the production and delivery of our product."  This will be a question for an interview as to why this is necessary.


 Because clinical trials are time consuming, expensive, and subject to strict controls and regulation. If you want to fiddle with the formula or test something new, it's easier, quicker, cheaper and safer to do it in pre-clinical work.




> 2)  They have included language that broadens their horizons so to speak beyond hair.  Under Intellectual Property, it now says "We are developing a diverse portfolio of intellectual property for the use of stem cells in the treatment of hair loss, as well as other medical conditions."  Later it says, "and the growth and use of these stem cells for the treatment of a variety of medical conditions (including hair loss)."  In my opion, this also does not bode well for Monday.


 Maybe. Maybe not. I honestly don't know why everybody's getting so worked up because we simply DO NOT KNOW at this stage.

The retraction could be something as simple as someone alerted the regulatory authorities and the authorities had words with Replicel. Happens all the time. And to be honest, those stock 'research' reports were laughable and dishonest and this retraction has been a long time coming.

It could also be that they have seen no sign of regrowth whatsoever and are facing an imminent disaster of funding that will probably put the company out of business. Hard to see how they could raise funds after that. If there are no results, the best this company can hope for is to be bought out by Aderans IMO.

But nobody here knows which it is, or indeed if it's something completely different. So there's no point everybody getting worked up until the results are released. Read the results and THEN bitch and moan, if that's what you wanna do.

----------


## Mojo Risin

I'm starting to believe there won't be a cure in my lifetime (I'm in my 20s).

I'll have to change my avatar of Troll Cotsarelis for Troll David Hall.

----------


## lpenergy

Okay, if they don't release the results over the weekend (and they probably won't), they will be released either Monday morning prior to the market open or after the market closes.  Based upon the retraction, the stock could sell off heavily first thing in the morning.  

If the results are actually decent, they have a moral obligation to release it over the weekend or in the morning pre-open, otherwise the shares could plummet in the AM, and then shoot back up again Tuesday.  In order to avoid this, Replicel should disclose results pre-open.  This would cut down on needless volatility.

----------


## ccmethinning

> Okay, if they don't release the results over the weekend (and they probably won't), they will be released either Monday morning prior to the market open or after the market closes.  Based upon the retraction, the stock could sell off heavily first thing in the morning.  
> 
> If the results are actually decent, they have a moral obligation to release it over the weekend or in the morning pre-open, otherwise the shares could plummet in the AM, and then shoot back up again Tuesday.  In order to avoid this, Replicel should disclose results pre-open.  This would cut down on needless volatility.


 I agree. I smell a class action lawsuit if they **** this up more than they already have so far.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> I'm starting to believe there won't be a cure in my lifetime (I'm in my 20s).
> 
> I'll have to change my avatar of Troll Cotsarelis for Troll David Hall.


 Of course there will....Give it another 5-10 years. And if there isnt a cure by then, just give it another 5-10. But just in case there still isnt one, just give it another 5-10 years..................

----------


## alanrudy

Sorry if it's already been mentioned, but the treatment has already proven safe, so it seems they will continue with their phases, and hopefully they have at least some results in some patients to be able to work with for the next phase.  I'm a little confused in what I'm gathering from you all, is it that they haven't shown results yet or is it that there are no good results?

----------


## sausage

Does not look good.

Oh well, Monday to be sure.

We are all going to be bald forever!

----------


## Horseshoe

> Of course there will....Give it another 5-10 years. And if there isnt a cure by then, just give it another 5-10. But just in case there still isnt one, just give it another 5-10 years..................


 It's always 5 more years. I'm really bummed over this distressing news. I reallly thought this was the cure we hair loss sufferers were waiting for.

----------


## alanrudy

Think I will do micro pigmentation then.  Well, there's still hoping for Histogen.  Based on that before/after pic I saw, they should be able to develop a product within 5 years just from that.  Even if it proves not effective for everyone, it should be a product if it has a chance of working that well.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

What's really sickening is that all over the world, stem cells are being used all over the world to treat and cure various diseases RIGHT NOW, yet for hair loss, it seems like we're stuck with these companies being bogged down in extensive clinical trials and by the time that these companies are done with these clinical trials, we're all gonna be old men and will have lost precious years of our lives due to this hair loss disease.  And these other stem cell treatments (to do such things as repair heart tissue and heal skin from burns) are performed by doctors in hospitals right now, not developed and attempted to be sold at a cost by commercial companies.  Most doctors it seems won't perform these specialized stem cell treatments for hair loss probably because they see it as simply a "cosmetic issue", which is such a pile of horseshit.  Hair loss is a disease that drastically and negatively affects nearly every aspect of the sufferer's life, and it really should be treated as such.  What I wish would happen (and I'd bet it might) is that a doctor outside of the Western world will use some type of stem cell treatment that is very non-invasive, simpler than how complex we're lead to believe the process of hair loss actually is, and will grow a helluva lot more hair than the pathetic current treatments like the so-called Big 3.  I've actually e-mailed several doctors outside the Western world about this; doctors that I've seen treat and somewhat cure diseases a hell of a lot more complicated than hair loss.  I don't know, I just refuse to accept living with this hair loss and I will do everything I can to fight it.  And I'm not just gonna sit back and wait years upon years while these companies plod through clinical trials only to have a viable treatment or cure for hair loss in 10 years.  Sorry about ranting guys, but this hair loss disease is really something that we should have much better options for TODAY, and not 5-10 years from now.  VictimOfDHT, I know you've echoed some of these sentiments in the past, and watch bro, I'm gonna have the same people on here on my tail arguing with me to death over this in literally a few hours!

----------


## re22

Where is all of this "Replicel is doomed" hoopla coming from? The last I checked they haven't even released their results, and there are about a million equivocal reasons for why that might be. I've never seen a group of people jump to conclusions as aggressively as this forum does.

----------


## re22

What? I haven't stated my opinion either way. I just want to see evidence for why people are saying what they say instead of the same nonsensical conjecture that gets spouted off on here.

----------


## notgoingout

Absolutely agree with re22. Looking at the wording of the retraction it seems to me that Replicel has had its wrists slapped, probably by corporate lawyers, for allowing over-zealous stock promoters to raise wild expectations about the potential value of stock.

Now, the product might turn out to be a load of apple sauce, but we don't know yet. I think I remember Craig Zeiring suggesting he likes to 'under-promise and over-perform' in the context of Histogen. I think Replicel's stock promoters have been doing exactly the opposite and Replicel are having to wind their necks in a bit.

Whilst a healthy cynicism may be appropraite, this wild swaying of emotions is not doing anyone any good. As we keep saying in the UK: for the time being "keep calm and carry on".

----------


## re22

From what I'm gathering, some clown on another forum is going on about how he proved Replicel won't work because he found some journal article that contradicts their model. That happens in every facet of science, there are people out there who have published articles that, according to them, refute modern theories of gravity. Experimentation is part of the scientific method for a reason.

----------


## Johny.track131

Let's not fight about what the hell will happen with replicel, none of us know anything for sure, and we each have our own theories, osme of us are opitmistic, some arent, but in the end, optimism is relative to each person so while some will get dissapointed badly if replicel fails badly, some wont be moved at all. And the same will happen vice versa. And the thing is, many many studies are happening now and many new solutions and things that we just havent tried. I mean let's imagine a person taking toco, curc, resv, saw palmetto, caster oil, emu oil, nizoral,  and hopefully some of the new PGD2 agonists like the one with the weird name i posted in this section. A damn combo like that should stop your hairloss with no sides as far as i know. And some of these promote regrowth. And best of all, (at least i think this is true) but most of these are cheap right? And yes, im sure you're all screaming "Wives tale" at most of the list i put, but if each one of these works with some peopel, then surely together, at least one will work someway (oh and ofcourse they're all GREAT for your general health  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## neversaynever

Well its obvious now they haven't found the cure.

Question is, did they get 0 results or 'some' regrowth / new growth.

I'm starting to wish I was a mouse! But I'm not waiting around. Booked in with Gho for may (hope it bloody works!)

----------


## Johny.track131

any empirical basis to your claim?

----------


## WillhasWill

Why have so many users instantly lost faith in Replicel because of the latest retraction? As if it suddenly means they have failed. Whether the results are good or bad, I doubt this retraction was the affect of either. 

Remember, just 10 days ago they announced the closing of private investment for a large sum. Surely the investors would have had access to exclusive data. Straight from the horses mouth, something that none of us have access to. And if they didn't, why would an investor be interested in taking such a large punt when data was ready to be analysed? Those investors must have known more than we do and received some sort of evidence that the investment would be very beneficial as results were positive.

Replicel are playing the game and investing in marketing and PR. However, when they hired stock promotional companies to promote them they probably felt a little out of control and are probably regretting some of the overly promotional media talk that these companies regurgitated. 

I think their latest retraction shows professionalism, it's the right thing to do and I'd imagine they'll be very careful with the marketing companies they hire in the future.

----------


## trixkit

If this statement represented that replicel has failed, then I would have expected all the company insiders to dump there stock near the closing bell and we would have seen a stock price plunge.  That doesn't appear to be the case

----------


## yagazooci

British Columbia Security Laws dictate that Replicel or anyone else in this business keep this sort of thing in check. They were likely compelled to make this retraction because that's the rules in Canada; nothing more, nothing less. There is a big difference in the way the promoters in the US run an ad campaign vs. the way they do things in Canada. The US are bullish and take way more liberties. Canadians are more litigious minded in these matters and their laws reflect it everywhere. I believe the retraction means nothing in terms of the announcement. Being bullish and oily turns many people off, even though they may well have something very good to toot about! This was simply a cross border ideology hiccup, and Replicel's retraction was the remedial glass of water...my opinion...

----------


## goldbondmafia

So has replicel released anything at all or are people just assuming things and getting their panties in a bunch?

----------


## Travbedaman

> So has replicel released anything at all or are people just assuming things and getting their panties in a bunch?


 Replicel hasnt offically released any info, so all bunched panties so far.

----------


## lpenergy

I saw online somewhere that 17% of shareholder lawsuits have come from Biotechnology companies, even thought they comprise a very small percentage of total companies.  Hopefully, it is the lawyers doing some CYA work.

I just want to see all cards on the table in order to see what we are dealing with.  Even if this isn't the cure, it could be a modest improvement over existing treatements, which wouldn't be a bad thing.

----------


## sausage

Basically all those ads promoting replicel stocks positively were probably bollox, it has been announced they were inaccurate....

which means......

1. its either gone completely tits up.

2. they have had limited success.

3. It could mean that...even if Replicel has had some relatively good results at this stage it is not in a position to have all this positive promotional stock shit in the open potentially conning people into investment.

Good results do not necessarily mean that they will be totally successful in getting a cure out eventually. The Company may be unable to successfully commercialize the technology or protect its intellectual property from competitors.

Basically they went too far with these stock promotions.

make what you want of that.

We can bitch and moan on Monday once we 100% know the results.

----------


## UK_

Well... atleast it worked on mice  :Big Grin:

----------


## lpenergy

I view the search for a cure to baldness as something similar to flight in the early 1900s.  Both have been desired as long as man has been alive, one has been conquered, and one has yet to be.  Many had tried flying and finally someone ended up succeeding-the Wright Brothers and lighting the way for the success of others to follow.  It is premature to write off Replicel at this point, lets wait and see what they say in the interviews to follow and in the report.  As far as my investment is concerned, I kind of view it as a donation to science in some way.  If I lose some money, I will get a tax write-off.

In comparison to the history of flight, men had tried for centuries to fly only to end up failing.  Men had tried to attach feathers to contraptions to imitate birds because men knew that birds could fly.  Each attempt represented a persons best effort and the culmination of a lot of work and planning.  Some of these clips below are quite funny.  Replicel and other cutting edge endeavors in the search for the cure to balding are kind of like flying was in the early 1900s.  

Short versions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAfE...eature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bebQ...eature=related

Long version (10 minutes)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVFE...eature=related

We are still waiting for the cure for hair loss and the first flight that will be taken may not fly that far.  The Wright Brothers first plane flight only flew 120 feet for 12 seconds, yet it was the start of things to come.  If Replicel can demonstrate that they can do the equivalent of a first flight in terms of cellular regeneration/therapy, it could point to things to come in the future.

----------


## PvH

> So has replicel released anything at all or are people just assuming things and getting their panties in a bunch?


 do you already know the answer or are your panties simply bunched tight?

----------


## Supersixx

> What's really sickening is that all over the world, stem cells are being used all over the world to treat and cure various diseases RIGHT NOW, yet for hair loss, it seems like we're stuck with these companies being bogged down in extensive clinical trials and by the time that these companies are done with these clinical trials......  Most doctors it seems won't perform these specialized stem cell treatments for hair loss probably because they see it as simply a "cosmetic issue", which is such a pile of horseshit.!


 I don't think hair loss sufferers are giving the same or even close attention as other sicknesses because they think it's just a cosmetic issue and it mainly affects men.....but I bet that if it was women suffering more at the same rate or worse than men, hairloss would be a much bigger issue..they would be marches, wristbands, etc. much more PR. Solving hair loss can't be that difficult compared to all the medical accomplishments of this millennia. But with major companies holding the cards and the patents and the current treatments that make billions yearly, I don't see a cure coming within the u.s. IF and when a cure does come, it would be from Japan or some Asian country where there's a high cost of failure.  There is wayyyyyy to much corporate and political influence in the drug market of the U.S to not release a cure all when treat alls are more beneficial to they portfolio . #justmyopinion.

----------


## paulsreef

Everyone thought a cure was in the mail, and it still may be delivered Monday morning. We've been waiting a long time and time is not on our side. Just remember there are other forums where people are waiting for a cure for cancer; I'd rather be waiting on this forum.

----------


## The Alchemist

I think everyone needs to calm down.  Replicel was most likely obligated to cover themselves from legal action because a bunch of these companies that were promoting them made unrealistic stock predictions.  I don't think this says anything about whether they've failed or succeeded in the clinic.  Even if they have great results, what happens if the stock price doesn't meet the predictions that the promoters made?  Investors might be pissed and go after them.  So, they needed to play it safe and make the release.  If they failed, what would be the point of this release?  The company would screwed anyway...

Maybe this is wrong, but, i'm waiting till monday before getting all worked up.

----------


## PvH

> I don't think hair loss sufferers are giving the same or even close attention as other sicknesses because they think it's just a cosmetic issue and it mainly affects men.....but I bet that if it was women suffering more at the same rate or worse than men, hairloss would be a much bigger issue..they would be marches, wristbands, etc. much more PR. Solving hair loss can't be that difficult compared to all the medical accomplishments of this millennia. But with major companies holding the cards and the patents and the current treatments that make billions yearly, I don't see a cure coming within the u.s. IF and when a cure does come, it would be from Japan or some Asian country where there's a high cost of failure.  There is wayyyyyy to much corporate and political influence in the drug market of the U.S to not release a cure all when treat alls are more beneficial to they portfolio . #justmyopinion.


 the best and the brightest and the most gifted medical minds are not working on hair loss so the progress has been very very slow. you're right in that if the society took hair loss serious enough then the govt would step in and supply the necessary funds to draw top talent from all over the country to come up with a solution. there's great deal of money to be made if a cure is found for sure. but if you have a brilliant mind in medical research, then there are countless better and more exciting self-serving opportunities out there and with ample amount of funding to boot.

----------


## 534623

> I think everyone needs to calm down.  Replicel was most likely obligated to cover themselves from legal action *because a bunch of these companies that were promoting them made unrealistic stock predictions*.


 hmm, I guess replicel paid them $300k for making realistic predictions, right?

"*This Public Company is DAYS Away From The $Billion Cure for Baldness*"

http://thestockmarketwatch.com/newsl...#ixzz1tLTELgwo

very realistic predictions for just safety trails.

----------


## clandestine

We know nothing. Wait for trial results.

----------


## The Alchemist

> hmm, I guess replicel paid them $300k for making realistic predictions, right?
> 
> "*This Public Company is DAYS Away From The $Billion Cure for Baldness*"
> 
> http://thestockmarketwatch.com/newsl...#ixzz1tLTELgwo
> 
> very realistic predictions for just safety trails.


 
That was posted on 26Apr.  Within two days replicel posted a legal disclaimer disassociating themselves from the statement that was made.  Clearly, replicel is not on board with what Tobin Smith wrote, regardless of whether they paid him or not.   As i said, this appears to be a separate issue from their clinical trials.

Does everyone realize how little stock volume has been traded on this stock?  Everyone is trying to hype this up as some type of stock scam and that replicel allowed news releases like this to bilk investors out of their hard earned money.  Do you realize how little money is in this company?  It's nothing. Peanuts.  If true, It would be the most ridiculous, pointless and unambitious stock scam ever.  Use your head

----------


## lpenergy

> That was posted on 26Apr.  Within two days replicel posted a legal disclaimer disassociating themselves from the statement that was made.  Clearly, replicel is not on board with what Tobin Smith wrote, regardless of whether they paid him or not.   As i said, this appears to be a separate issue from their clinical trials.
> 
> Does everyone realize how little stock volume has been traded on this stock?  Everyone is trying to hype this up as some type of stock scam and that replicel allowed news releases like this to bilk investors out of their hard earned money.  Do you realize how little money is in this company?  It's nothing. Peanuts.  If true, It would be the most ridiculous, pointless and unambitious stock scam ever.  Use your head


 Exactly right.  Also, most of the major shareholders/founders have their shares all locked up in a trust and were unable to take advantage of the share runup in any substantial form if that was their intention.  They will only make money if Replicel succeeds.

----------


## 534623

> Exactly right.  Also, most of the major shareholders/founders have their shares all locked up in a trust and were unable to take advantage of the share runup in any substantial form if that was their intention.  They will only make money if Replicel succeeds.


 no. that doesn't exclude "any individuals" from " legit" buying most of these shares and to "legit" sell them again in the right moment...if you understand what i mean. nobody can do anything against such a scenario. it's not even pursuable.

----------


## john2399

I can't wait till hear joe castigate everyone of the negative posters jumping to conclusion on the replicel results.

----------


## UK_

> I think everyone needs to calm down.  Replicel was most likely obligated to cover themselves from legal action because a bunch of these companies that were promoting them made unrealistic stock predictions.  I don't think this says anything about whether they've failed or succeeded in the clinic.  Even if they have great results, what happens if the stock price doesn't meet the predictions that the promoters made?  Investors might be pissed and go after them.  So, they needed to play it safe and make the release.  If they failed, what would be the point of this release?  The company would screwed anyway...
> 
> Maybe this is wrong, but, i'm waiting till monday before getting all worked up.


 All true Alchemist.  Corporate legality when making statements about stock prices is very important lol retractions like this can be anything from an error about timescale to a sentence the legal team or the company simply doesnt like.  That isnt to say the treatment has failed, but making statements to potential shareholders as in: "this company claims to have the cure for male pattern baldness" may raise some legal issues with the company itself if backs are not covered lol.

Anyway, as always, time shall tell.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

I never read the retraction fully until just now.

My guess is that RepliCel gave the same theory on potential valuation to the pumpers that I did earlier in another thread.

----------


## Pate

> That was posted on 26Apr.  Within two days replicel posted a legal disclaimer disassociating themselves from the statement that was made.  Clearly, replicel is not on board with what Tobin Smith wrote, regardless of whether they paid him or not.   As i said, this appears to be a separate issue from their clinical trials.
> 
> Does everyone realize how little stock volume has been traded on this stock?  Everyone is trying to hype this up as some type of stock scam and that replicel allowed news releases like this to bilk investors out of their hard earned money.  Do you realize how little money is in this company?  It's nothing. Peanuts.  If true, It would be the most ridiculous, pointless and unambitious stock scam ever.  Use your head


 Finally, some common sense on this thread. I came -this- close to quitting this forum altogether in disgust, but these last few posts have been great. I think I will just make rather more judicious use of the ignore list, which currently consists of Scorpion, but is about to get a whole lot heavier.

That comment by Tobin explains the retraction. Even if nothing else had happened, that statement would draw the ire of the regulatory authorities, to say nothing of Replicel themselves.

To say a Phase I trial primarily aimed at safety is "days aware from a billion dollar cure for baldness" is patently false.

In addition the major holders of Replicel stock are either directions or senior managers of the company. They can't just slip stock trades under the radar, they have to make public disclosure. If they were caught ramping up the stock price, then selling before releasing bad results, they would go to jail. No exceptions.

I did have a thought last night - didn't Replicel inject into the bald temple regions? So unlike Aderans and Histogen which both injected into thinning regions, Replicel immediately put themselves behind the 8-ball in terms of efficacy measurements. It could well be that regrowth at 6 months from a single injection there is negligible anyway. 

It all comes down to the fact that we are all guessing until we get the results. Even after we get the results, we'll be guessing to some extent in trying to interpret them (unless of course the results are "didn't work - shutting down the company").

----------


## gmonasco

> you're right in that if the society took hair loss serious enough then the govt would step in and supply the necessary funds to draw top talent from all over the country to come up with a solution.


 There are plenty of more serious issues than hair loss for which the government is not "stepping in and supplying the necessary funds to draw top talent from all over the country to come up with a solution."

----------


## PvH

> There are plenty of more serious issues than hair loss for which the government is not "stepping in and supplying the necessary funds to draw top talent from all over the country to come up with a solution."


 i'm not sure what you're trying to say over what i've already alluded to. yes, there are more pressing matters. hence why the lack of funding.

----------


## gmonasco

> i'm not sure what you're trying to say over what i've already alluded to.


 That the lack of government funding for hair loss solutions isn't due to "society not taking hair loss seriously enough."   Solutions to plenty of other things that society does take very seriously still don't get funded by the government.

----------


## PvH

i'm slow and stupid, still don't get what you're trying to say. if half the US population suffering from hair loss went ape shit over hair loss and experienced severe depression then i'd assume govt would intervene.

so there are other conditions with identical variable not being the cause, so it must be true of all conditions with said variable.

you know what, you're probably right. i'm just confused as always.

----------


## sausage

Tomorrow guys..........  :Smile:

----------


## 67mph

Have i said i love this thread yet?

...& it's going to run and run, even after tomorrow ( if the report comes through tomorrow!?) posts on Replicel will keep going for a while longer.

It's a win win either way, if they say 'upps sorry guys, this way doesn't quite work' then someone else (if not Replicel) will search down another avenue.

Like someone mentioned, the flight thing, yeah we've been trying to fly for hundreds of years then got to go to the moon!! but the same goes for hairloss cures, it could be sooooo close right now, just round the corner, stay positive chaps and those that aren't then get positive best you can.

Good luck.

----------


## sausage

I think I might have to turn gay if it doesn't work.

Bald gay men seem to get partners easily.

----------


## Kiwi

> I think I might have to turn gay if it doesn't work.
> 
> Bald gay men seem to get partners easily.


 You could hook up with mojo rising  :Wink:

----------


## ffar

I told you guys... nothing is going to happen.

----------


## Sogeking

> That the lack of government funding for hair loss solutions isn't due to "society not taking hair loss seriously enough."   Solutions to plenty of other things that society does take very seriously still don't get funded by the government.


 Thats because major portion of funding goes to weapons research.
The future is building drones capable of shooting down as many human targets as possible.

----------


## sausage

> I told you guys... nothing is going to happen.


 Something will happen, it will either be a yes or a no.

----------


## Davey Jones

> I think I might have to turn gay if it doesn't work.
> 
> Bald gay men seem to get partners easily.


 I recommend we switch the whole forum over to a gay dating site.  baldhunktalk.com.

----------


## 67mph

> Something will happen, it will either be a yes or a no.


 ^sausage reply to ffar

classic!

Also, could would should might maybe possibly did didn't won't will can can't... ...and quite possibly include an 'etc'

----------


## PvH

lmao yes it's either shit's bout to go down or shit about to go down.

----------


## gmonasco

> if half the US population suffering from hair loss went ape shit over hair loss and experienced severe depression then i'd assume govt would intervene.


 But half the U.S. population suffering from hair loss doesn't "go ape shit and experience severe depression," so your point is irrelevant.

----------


## PvH

hence why i said "IF" people took it seriously enough. as in if they were devastated by it. but clearly most people aren't. thus govt is unlikely to intervene.

am i not making this clear enough for you? not sure what more i do to explain.

----------


## gmonasco

> hence why i said "IF" people took it seriously enough. as in if they were devastated by it. but clearly most people aren't. thus govt is unlikely to intervene.


 But the fact that most people _aren't_ bothered by it to an extreme doesn't mean they "aren't taking it seriously enough"; it means that those who _are_ bothered by it to an extreme are taking it too seriously.




> am i not making this clear enough for you?


 No, it's quite clear that your argument is self-contradictory and nonsensical.

----------


## PvH

> the best and the brightest and the most gifted medical minds are not working on hair loss so the progress has been very very slow. you're right in that if the society took hair loss serious enough then the govt would step in and supply the necessary funds to draw top talent from all over the country to come up with a solution. there's great deal of money to be made if a cure is found for sure. but if you have a brilliant mind in medical research, then there are countless better and more exciting self-serving opportunities out there and with ample amount of funding to boot.


 honestly, i have no idea what's wrong what my statement up there. but you win. have a nice day.

----------


## lpenergy

There are a couple things that I haven't heard discussed here.

First, this was a safety "overdosing" trial.  Is it possible that the injection of millions of cells-in excess of Replicel thinks is necessary or would actually be used in treatement, actually had a negative effect upon the result.  Sometimes, with certain treatments, as the dosage increases, there is a point where if go further with additional dosage, that the beneficial result actually reverses and could potentially go to the negative.  Sometimes, more is not better.

Second, because this is a safety trial first, the worst outcome would be if someone ended up getting sick or ill as a result of the treatement.  So, there is a possibility that since the initial announcement that no patient was showing any ill effect that someone did show some negative effect. In fact, they could have positive hair growth in most patients but someone showed some illness as a result, providing a good/bad outcome.

----------


## Davey Jones

> First, this was a safety "overdosing" trial.  Is it possible that the injection of millions of cells-in excess of Replicel thinks is necessary or would actually be used in treatement, actually had a negative effect upon the result.  Sometimes, with certain treatments, as the dosage increases, there is a point where if go further with additional dosage, that the beneficial result actually reverses and could potentially go to the negative.  Sometimes, more is not better.


 I would expect an announcement by them that the treatment didn't "work" due to the high dosing to be accompanied by a theory of why a high dosing would work poorly.  I don't know enough about the science to even guess, but it seems like a lot of investors would be a little p.o.'d by a vague answer like that.




> Second, because this is a safety trial first, the worst outcome would be if someone ended up getting sick or ill as a result of the treatement.  So, there is a possibility that since the initial announcement that no patient was showing any ill effect that someone did show some negative effect. In fact, they could have positive hair growth in most patients but someone showed some illness as a result, providing a good/bad outcome.


 As it is the re-injection of your own cells (essentially), I don't think anyone is really expected anyone to become ill or suffer side effects.  It is my understanding that similar procedures are already occurring, with no side effects.  I bet if you had a poll here, the hair loss community would say that the worst outcome is if it doesn't work at all, even a little.  Because even if their were some side effects in some patients, my guess is that most people here are on board to roll the dice on a little risk (evidenced by the amount of people on finasteride, which has a very small risk of serious side effects).

If it doesn't work, we wouldn't even have the option to try it, risks or not.  And the most horrible thing about hair loss, if you ask me, is how little you can do about it, not how risky a potential cure my be.  The lack of options is horrible.

----------


## The Alchemist

> There are a couple things that I haven't heard discussed here.
> 
> First, this was a safety "overdosing" trial.  Is it possible that the injection of millions of cells-in excess of Replicel thinks is necessary or would actually be used in treatement, actually had a negative effect upon the result.  Sometimes, with certain treatments, as the dosage increases, there is a point where if go further with additional dosage, that the beneficial result actually reverses and could potentially go to the negative.  Sometimes, more is not better.
> 
> Second, because this is a safety trial first, the worst outcome would be if someone ended up getting sick or ill as a result of the treatement.  So, there is a possibility that since the initial announcement that no patient was showing any ill effect that someone did show some negative effect. In fact, they could have positive hair growth in most patients but someone showed some illness as a result, providing a good/bad outcome.


 
All good points!

----------


## Johny.track131

i thought that too, shouldnt this trial show if it's safe GIVEN THAT it's already positive and grows hair?

----------


## gmonasco

> i thought that too, shouldnt this trial show if it's safe GIVEN THAT it's already positive and grows hair?


 Well, no.  Phase I is about safety; Phase II is about efficacy.  The protocol is to demonstrate the treatment to be safe, then demonstrate it to be effective.

----------


## sausage

Well Phase 1 grew hair so give me that dosage and inject it into my fecking head.

Even if thats all it can achieve its better than nothing.

----------


## gmonasco

> Well Phase 1 grew hair so give me that dosage and inject it into my fecking head.


 The results of Replicel's Phase I/IIa trial haven't been released yet, so how could  you know that "Phase 1 grew hair"?

----------


## UK_

:Big Grin: How many times have you refreshed the Replicel main page in the past 24 hours? :Big Grin:

----------


## UK_

> Well Phase 1 grew hair so give me that dosage and inject it into my fecking head.
> 
> Even if thats all it can achieve its better than nothing.


 Phase 1?... You mean the _"it worked on mice"_ phase?   :Big Grin:

----------


## sausage

> Phase 1?... You mean the _"it worked on mice"_ phase?


 Yepp, Glue about 6 dead mice to my head. Sorted.

Oh for feck sake. Which potential baldness cure grew hair, there were photos of it, albeit very very minimal results I guess that was Histogen?

----------


## UK_

> Yepp, Glue about 6 dead mice to my head. Sorted.
> 
> Oh for feck sake. Which potential baldness cure grew hair, there were photos of it, albeit very very minimal results I guess that was Histogen?


 Are you referring to....   SAW PALMETTO? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## clandestine

So.. monday, I guess?

----------


## Davey Jones

> So.. monday, I guess?


 Why would they announce them now?  Everyone who cares is in church praying this works.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Why would they announce them now?  Everyone who cares is in church praying this works.


 already told you guys monday 8am EST

----------


## sausage

One sleep and we will have the shit news we have all been awaiting.

----------


## clandestine

> One sleep and we will have the shit news we have all been awaiting.


 Shush.




> already told you guys monday 8am EST


 How do you figure, did they contact you by email?

----------


## light246

Hi everyone,  I just wanted to say that I called the communication department of replicel just before it's closing time on Friday.

I asked them if the "retraction of public disclosure" was related to the results
of the trial at all.

I was assured the the retraction had nothing to do at all with the trial results.

I was told that some stock promoters wrote things that were not approved by replicel. They just wanted to protect themselves legally. 

I believe lawsuits in the U.S. are very common when companies take a large downward spiral for whatever reason.  knowing the risking business that replicel is in, it was probably a good idea to try and protect themselves as much as possible from any potential future lawsuits.

The communication person did not see the results and did not know the results of the trial.

I still think that since replicel waited untill Monday to announce the results instead of Friday is a good sign though.

So let's hope for the best.

Just my opinion.

----------


## john2399

> Hi everyone,  I just wanted to say that I called the communication department of replicel just before it's closing time on Friday.
> 
> I asked them if the "retraction of public disclosure" was related to the results
> of the trial at all.
> 
> I was assured the the retraction had nothing to do at all with the trial results.
> 
> I was told that some stock promoters wrote things that were not approved by replicel. They just wanted to protect themselves legally. 
> 
> ...


 Nice some positive news...Lets pray for the best!!!!!!!

----------


## goldbondmafia

> do you already know the answer or are your panties simply bunched tight?


 lololol u mad?

----------


## ccmethinning

> Hi everyone,  I just wanted to say that I called the communication department of replicel just before it's closing time on Friday.
> 
> I asked them if the "retraction of public disclosure" was related to the results
> of the trial at all.
> 
> I was assured the the retraction had nothing to do at all with the trial results.
> 
> I was told that some stock promoters wrote things that were not approved by replicel. They just wanted to protect themselves legally. 
> 
> ...


 Not sure if I believe this. And if it is true, I don't believe the communications person doesn't know the results. In all likelihood, the communications person will be preparing and approving a substantial portion of the release, and I don't believe that they are doing all of that the weekend before release. It is likely a several week process.

----------


## sausage

I am surprised they would give out all that information out over the phone to anyone.

----------


## UK_

The only way for us to cure hair loss is through a mass prayer to a fictitious cosmic tyrant.

"Ohhh happy daaayyy"

----------


## UK_

Do you think Jesus ever worried about hair loss?

----------


## Scoots

> Do you think Jesus ever worried about hair loss?


 He probably resurrected in anticipation that a cure would come soon.

2,000 years later and not much has changed...

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Do you think Jesus ever worried about hair loss?


 
Kings 2: 23  

From there Elisha went to Bethel. As he was walking along the road, some youths came out of the town and jeered at him. "Go on up, you baldhead!" they said "go on up, you baldhead!" He turned round, looked at them and called down a curse on them in the name of the Lord. 

Then two bears came out of the woods and mauled forty-two of the youths. And he went on to Mount Carmel and from there returned to Samaria.

----------


## UK_

> Kings 2: 23  
> 
> From there Elisha went to Bethel. As he was walking along the road, some youths came out of the town and jeered at him. "Go on up, you baldhead!" they said "go on up, you baldhead!" He turned round, looked at them and called down a curse on them in the name of the Lord. 
> 
> Then two bears came out of the woods and mauled forty-two of the youths. And he went on to Mount Carmel and from there returned to Samaria.


 ahaha I just read that verse on "biblegateway.com" lol - what on earth were they thinking?

_"Go up, thou bald head; go up, thou bald head!!!!!"_

So let me get this straight... some kids mocked a guy about being bald and God sent two bears out of the woods to LITERALLY maul FORTY TWO of them to death?

WHAT - THE - ****.

----------


## ccmethinning

> ahaha I just read that verse on "biblegateway.com" lol - what on earth were they thinking?
> 
> _"Go up, thou bald head; go up, thou bald head!!!!!"_
> 
> So let me get this straight... some kids mocked a guy about being bald and God sent two bears out of the woods to LITERALLY maul FORTY TWO of them to death?
> 
> WHAT - THE - ****.


 I have no sympathy.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> He probably resurrected in anticipation that a cure would come soon.
> 
> 2,000 years later and not much has changed...


 I like where this thread is going.

Guess it is true what they say, in desperate times, people remember god.

----------


## UK_

> I like where this thread is going.
> 
> Guess it is true what they say, in desperate times, people remember god.


 Or reach for an actual form of opium :Big Grin: .

----------


## Scoots

> I like where this thread is going.
> 
> Guess it is true what they say, in desperate times, people remember god.


 Maybe God is waiting to send Jesus (himself in man form) back for the Rapture when there's a cure for hairloss? Surely he wants himself to have a nice mane of hair, and this might even prove that not even GOD can come up with a cure for hairloss.

Sure, Jesus might have saved some hair since jumping on fin in the mid 90's but I'm sure his hairloss had to have progressed significantly before that since ~25 A.D.

----------


## lpenergy

Is it a Clarification of The Retraction, or is it a Retraction of the Retraction?  Wait, my head is spinning.  It looks like Repliel is refining the retraction and limiting it to only the price targets.

Looking better!

http://www.marketwire.com/press-rele...cf-1650052.htm

----------


## Supersixx

This is getting better and better as the days go by lol . Where's the popcorn.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## light246

Thanks for posting the update Ipenergy.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Pretty simple. Their retraction was nothing more than them trying to cover their backs and prevent an inevitable law suit after all the rumors that their share value was going to skyrocket or something. NOTHING in the retraction said anything about their ongoing research. I don't know how some people here interpreted that as a declaration of failure and a white flag. Chill, people. 
 This is coming from a self-declared "pessimist" -even though I don't believe in such a thing as pessimism or optimism- but yeah, the retraction had NOTHING to do with their research or results and one does not need to be a genius to see that.

----------


## sausage

5 hours to go guys  :Smile:

----------


## Hair Bear

I've been waiting a number of years already for any sort of tangible evidence of a real cure so my pitchfork is already nice and sharp and ready to go but for now I'll just wait it out a few hours or days for any sort of data to be revealed and leave the lynch mob on hold.  :Wink:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I've been waiting a number of years already for any sort of tangible evidence of a real cure so my pitchfork is already nice and sharp and ready to go but for now I'll just wait it out a few hours or days for any sort of data to be revealed and leave the lynch mob on hold.


 So what's the news with replicel?

----------


## ccmethinning

I can't believe these Replicel effers haven't released results yet.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I can't believe these Replicel effers haven't released results yet.


 Probably will come out tomorrow.

Will be the 1st.

----------


## WillhasWill

> I can't believe these Replicel effers haven't released results yet.


 


> Probably will come out tomorrow.
> 
> Will be the 1st.


 For crying out loud, they aren't even up yet it's too early (they are in Vancouver, BC).

By the way, Replicel owe us nothing, let them do their job and show some respect.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> For crying out loud, they aren't even up yet it's too early.


 IT's 9AM in New york

----------


## ccmethinning

> For crying out loud, they aren't even up yet it's too early.


 Today is supposed to be one of the biggest days in the history of their little company, they can get their asses out of bed. That, or they could have had the release ready and just have a company like MarketWatch release it automatically at 8am. 

Stock is already down $0.59 or 23%.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Today is supposed to be one of the biggest days in the history of their little company, they can get their asses out of bed. That, or they could have had the release ready and just have a company like MarketWatch release it automatically at 8am. 
> 
> Stock is already down $0.59 or 23%.


 Where are they based, Vancouver?

----------


## WillhasWill

> Where are they based, Vancouver?


 Yup they are.

----------


## WillhasWill

> Today is supposed to be one of the biggest days in the history of their little company, they can get their asses out of bed. That, or they could have had the release ready and just have a company like MarketWatch release it automatically at 8am. 
> 
> Stock is already down $0.59 or 23%.


 Maybe they have, it's not 8am yet there is it? So you might be right, but lets have some patience. Hopefully the results will be great news and will be released very soon.

----------


## ccmethinning

> Maybe they have, it's not 8am yet there is it? So you might be right, but lets have some patience. Hopefully the results will be great news and will be released very soon.


 I am talking about EST. The time the stock market & all of North America really operates off of. It is just my belief they should have had them released at around 8am EST before market open.

----------


## uninformed

> Today is supposed to be one of the biggest days in the history of their little company, they can get their asses out of bed. That, or they could have had the release ready and just have a company like MarketWatch release it automatically at 8am. 
> 
> Stock is already down $0.59 or 23%.


 
I wouldn't read too much into the fluctuations, anyway I bet the MASSIVE volume of 20k are from people reading the forums and panicking.

----------


## Stiles

stock just went down almost a dollar. :/

----------


## uninformed

> stock just went down almost a dollar. :/


 Yep keep raving about it, probs would help the downward pressure.

----------


## Stiles

> Yep keep raving about it, probs would help the downward pressure.


 I can't help but get nervous. Hope we hear something soon

----------


## uninformed

> I can't help but get nervous. Hope we hear something soon


 Don't worry buddy the stock market indicates nothing... all traders are just like us unless they are inside traders (:

----------


## Stiles

> Don't worry buddy the stock market indicates nothing... all traders are just like us unless they are inside traders (:


 Okay good. My pops and I both have some stock, so its a little frightening to see it drop like that on the day of the announcement.

ps. Is anyone else having issues being productive at work with all this anticipation? I'm not getting sh!t done

----------


## uninformed

> Okay good. My pops and I both have some stock, so its a little frightening to see it drop like that on the day of the announcement.
> 
> ps. Is anyone else having issues being productive at work with all this anticipation? I'm not getting sh!t done


 Heh remember what Tobin Smith said, it's gonna hit 10 dollars in no time!

On another note, today may not be the day of announcement

----------


## PvH

10char

----------


## NeedHairASAP

wow you are all going to be so let down


on a side not... I would buy replicel at this point just incase results are good enough to continue.. thus pumping back to 2 dollar range

----------


## PvH

> wow you are all going to be so let down


 all these experts on tbt will find a way to rationalize it one way or another.

----------


## bigentries

A company not respecting a deadline? big deal

The were very ambiguous with the 'April' thing in the first place. I don't think they are just going to release information without a prior announcement.

Don't turn all paranoid if it is not released today. And drop all the naive optimism. It seems like many around here were first timers with HM companies and announcements

----------


## eqvist

It&#180;s sucks if this don&#180;t works but what is the biggest deal with that? Aderans and histogen have shown some effects but still everyone appears to think our bald feature only lays in Replicel&#180;s hands.

But still why don&#180;t they just give us the results? The stock is falling and the trust in Replicel is hurting!

----------


## tonypizza

Have high hopes, but low expectations.  Then you're never disappointed

----------


## PvH

> Have high hopes, but low expectations.  Then you're never disappointed


 it's called accepting reality for what it is which i feel many of us on tbt, myself included, have trouble coming to grips with.

----------


## PvH

> And, of course, *NO NEWS*!
> 
> That's how it *ALWAYS* happens.
> 
> Damn gullible people.


 it's usually more effective when you state something like that before it happens.

either way spencer said he'll post the interview w/ david hall later tonight.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> it's usually more effective when you state something like that before it happens.
> 
> either way spencer said he'll post the interview w/ david hall later tonight.


 Which will then be followed by an official news release

----------


## Supersixx

> And, of course, *NO NEWS*!
> 
> That's how it *ALWAYS* happens.
> 
> Damn gullible people.


 I LIKE THIS GUY!!!!! I like the way he thinks! He LAUGHS in the face of disappointment. Why? Because? WE NEED MORE LIKE HIM. (joe pesci voice).........I bet when he was a kid came christmas and some brat came crying cus he didn't get what he was told he was getting, HE SMACKED EM! Lol. 

Let this be a lesson.... Skeptism>optimism. Hope 4 the best prepare 4 the worst.

----------


## PinotQ

I doubt we hear anything until late today or after the market closes.  I say this b/c when they issued the retraction, legally, they would need to give investors time to act on the retraction (i.e sell their stock), otherwise the retraction would be worthless......that is if it ever had any legally protective value to begin with.  

For maximum effect, and I am assuming positive news, they could suspend trading in the stock late this afternoon, pending the announcement. IMO they would not have issued a "clarification" if the news wasn't going to be positive to at least some extent.

----------


## Supersixx

Is it 8am in NEGERIA YET?  Gwiz. Can't wait!!

----------


## clandestine

****, eh.

10

----------


## lpenergy

They would either report results before the market opens or after the market closes. So, 4 pm Eastern time is starting window, so in a little over 3 hours, we will no longer be wondering.  The clarification of the retraction avoided a complete tanking of the stock price this morning.

----------


## Supersixx

Those Canadians really take the term "end of the month" seriously. Well unless the Mayan calendar is correct, we'll know by the end of the year for sure. And if not, definately by the end of infinity.

----------


## tbtadmin

Replicel Life Sciences spoke with Spencer Kobren this morning to provide an update. According to a company spokesperson, the analysis of their collected data is still in the process of being completed for release and the company will be making their official announcement within the next few days. There will be no announcement concerning their current results today, however, Spencer Kobren will be interviewing Replicel's CEO David Hall as soon soon as their announcement is made.

----------


## ccmethinning

Really unbelievable, they say late april for months and can't even get that right. They have had the data for about 6 weeks.

----------


## sausage

So you think they will release some news in 4 hours time-ish?

----------


## tbtadmin

> So you think they will release some news in 4 hours time-ish?


 The announcement definitely won't be today.

----------


## sausage

> The announcement definitely won't be today.


 Thats a shame, not very reliable then.

I guess its time to focus on the match and forget about Replicel...

Man City v Man Utd, cmon United!!!!

----------


## ccmethinning

> So you think they will release some news in 4 hours time-ish?


 From TBTadmin:

"There will be no announcement of their current results today"

----------


## Stiles

> Replicel Life Sciences spoke with Spencer Kobren this morning to provide an update. According to a company spokesperson, the analysis of their collected data is still in the process of being completed for release and the company will be making their official announcement within the next few days. There will be no announcement concerning their current results today, however, Spencer Kobren will be interviewing Replicel's CEO David Hall as soon soon as their announcement is made.


 Thanks for the update

----------


## 534623

> It seems like many around here were first timers with HM companies and announcements


 ...and finally combine this with hopelessness.

----------


## clandestine

> So you think they will release some news in 4 hours time-ish?


 


> Replicel Life Sciences spoke with Spencer Kobren this morning to provide an update. According to a company spokesperson, the analysis of their collected data is still in the process of being completed for release and *the company will be making their official announcement within the next few days. There will be no announcement concerning their current results today*, however, Spencer Kobren will be interviewing Replicel's CEO David Hall as soon soon as their announcement is made.


 10characters

----------


## sausage

Lets hope they have managed to grow a full head of hair and the cure will be in the shops on friday for £5. A one-off cure.

Heres to positive thinking.

----------


## mohuk

> Thats a shame, not very reliable then.
> 
> I guess its time to focus on the match and forget about Replicel...
> 
> Man City v Man Utd, cmon United!!!!


 Man U,,, really ??? pffff

If Man U wins, then your Replicel's treatment is on me !!!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> And, of course, *NO NEWS*!
> 
> That's how it *ALWAYS* happens.
> 
> Damn gullible people.


 *cough cough*

----------


## 67mph

Man U's Rooney didn't wait around for Replicel!!

Back to Replicel, thinking about it, who's ever heard of a company in the modren age hitting a deadline, like, ever? April Schmpril.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

Replicel been found out...

exposed..

da jig is up...

no more charades..


#NoCureForThisDisease

----------


## youngsufferer

> Replicel been found out...
> 
> exposed..
> 
> da jig is up...
> 
> no more charades..
> 
> 
> #NoCureForThisDisease


 

I'm so glad the majority of people have this defeatist mentality. If you truly think this, then get off this site and go live your life instead of pestering the people with hope. Crab mentality is for the weak.

----------


## BoSox

> Replicel been found out...
> 
> exposed..
> 
> da jig is up...
> 
> no more charades..
> 
> 
> #NoCureForThisDisease


 .. you're right, because Replicel has released their results.. oh wait, nevermind.

----------


## gmonasco

> Replicel been found out... exposed.. da jig is up... no more charades..


 Of course, if Replicel pans out, you can bet that the people who gainsaid it the most vociferously will be the first in line for treatment.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> I'm so glad the majority of people have this defeatist mentality. If you truly think this, then get off this site and go live your life instead of pestering the people with hope. Crab mentality is for the weak.


 if you put crabs in a barrel to ensure your survival you gon end up pulling down baldies that look just like you..

----------


## garethbale

Man City v Man Utd, cmon United!!!!

-------------------------

Indeed....Spurs fans have a general respect of Utd - imagine how many trophies Arsenal & Chelsea would have won had it not been for United in the last 15 years

----------


## youngsufferer

> if you put crabs in a barrel to ensure your survival you gon end up pulling down baldies that look just like you..


 I think my post flew right over your head. 
It's okay.

----------


## clandestine

> I'm so glad the majority of people have this defeatist mentality. If you truly think this, then get off this site and go live your life instead of pestering the people with hope. Crab mentality is for the weak.


 Great post.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Oh no! No results yet ! Am I surprised. Of course not. 
No big deal. This isn't the first time shit like this has happened. I mean have any of these bastards EVER released any info on time ? NEVER. So we should've expected the same with these guys, ESPECIALLY, that they're from canada and in vancouver. Maybe they're too depressed by the shitty weather in raincouver. Yeah, I can't blame them. Who would want to open their eyes to dark skies and rainy mornings...when it's sunny every where else? The ****ers probably looked out the window and saw how depressing it was outside and thought **** it, they can wait a little more. 

But I tell you, you're fools if you think a cure is really around the corner, announcement or no announcement (by Replicel). We may be a step closer but we're not there yet.

And yeah, if you're wise you'll "hope" for the best but DO expect the worse. That way when the worst hits you in the face you're not shocked and devastated.

"DISAPPOINTMENT IS AN INEVITABLE OCCURRENCE FOR THOSE WHO HAVE HOPE".

----------


## WillhasWill

Patience children. Luckily the only person who talks any sense around here, Spencer, has been in contact with Replicel and they are still analysing results and should be releasing their news release in a few days.

So, carry on throwing your toys out of your pram but mommas taking no notice until she is ready.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Patience children. Luckily the only person who talks any sense around here, Spencer, has been in contact with Replicel and they are still analysing results and should be releasing their news release in a few days.
> 
> So, carry on throwing your toys out of your pram but mommas taking no notice until she is ready.


 Wow !! "the only" person !! He does talk sense but he's NOT "the only" one who does. Just saying.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

so... they've been analyzing "results" for 2 months, 8 hours a day, 5 days a week, that makes sense.....

----------


## Horseshoe

It may not look good at this time but I will NEVER GIVE UP the fight!

The stock closed down 20% but it was almost down 42% during the trading day. I don't mind loosing some money if the end result is a effective treatment for MPB. But I will be greatly disappointed if I loose both. All we can do is to wait and see what the news will bring. We are all tired of waiting another 5 yrs, but another few days I can wait...

----------


## Kirby_

Hmm, I'm at this point suspecting that it turns out to not be objectively a failure, just still a long way off from being anywhere near a 'cure'. Perhaps.

----------


## lpenergy

Ideas on the Delay:

If it were as simple as saying that no new hairs grew in the injection site compared to the Placebo that would be fairly straight forward to report.  Trying to figure out why is obviously the hard part.  Even if you were unsure exactly why hairs did not grow, a few additional days of research probably wouldn’t be able to answer that question.  One would probably just come out with the results, and try to spin as good as possible.  I don’t think you would delay for this.  It just doesn’t make sense.  There is nothing to count, nothing to report, so stick to the original timeline and try to put a positive spin on it that are going to try to rework some things. 

Unless Replicel received a sealed envelope with the results hidden to them until days ago, and they had absolutely no idea what those results were until then, needing more time to compile their results seems to not make any sense.

Another possible explanation for the delay would be them trying solve or explain the results.  For example, did they create new follicles or only rejuvenate existing ones.  Again, possible, but I find it difficult that this analysis could be solved in a couple of additional days.

Is it possible that Replicel was noticing improved results in the months following 6 month timeframe, and therefore were trying to get as many patients in the 9+months back in as possible in order to show a trend to accompany the 6 month results and are trying to analyze these?  That could explain the delay.  Or, is it possible that one of the patients was really showing visible hair improvement, and they were holding off on getting that “final” photograph?  Either of these could be positive delay reasons.

----------


## PvH

i applaud you for you efforts, i really do. but what's the point of speculating? even if you can pin point the exact cause, it can't be confirmed by anyone except someone with inside knowledge. now if anyone has some leaked info, then it's worth digging into.

----------


## john2399

> Ideas on the Delay:
> 
> If it were as simple as saying that no new hairs grew in the injection site compared to the Placebo that would be fairly straight forward to report.  Trying to figure out why is obviously the hard part.  Even if you were unsure exactly why hairs did not grow, a few additional days of research probably wouldnt be able to answer that question.  One would probably just come out with the results, and try to spin as good as possible.  I dont think you would delay for this.  It just doesnt make sense.  There is nothing to count, nothing to report, so stick to the original timeline and try to put a positive spin on it that are going to try to rework some things. 
> 
> Unless Replicel received a sealed envelope with the results hidden to them until days ago, and they had absolutely no idea what those results were until then, needing more time to compile their results seems to not make any sense.
> 
> Another possible explanation for the delay would be them trying solve or explain the results.  For example, did they create new follicles or only rejuvenate existing ones.  Again, possible, but I find it difficult that this analysis could be solved in a couple of additional days.
> 
> Is it possible that Replicel was noticing improved results in the months following 6 month timeframe, and therefore were trying to get as many patients in the 9+months back in as possible in order to show a trend to accompany the 6 month results and are trying to analyze these?  That could explain the delay.  Or, is it possible that one of the patients was really showing visible hair improvement, and they were holding off on getting that final photograph?  Either of these could be positive delay reasons.


 It's not even a delay yet...after wedsenday would be a real delay

----------


## ccmethinning

> It's not even a delay yet...after wedsenday would be a real delay


 Yes it is. They have said late-April for a long time, including in their 20-f. Tomorrow is May 1. Totally irresponsible.

----------


## john2399

> Yes it is. They have said late-April for a long time, including in their 20-f. Tomorrow is May 1. Totally irresponsible.


 well we can't cry about it...all we can do is stay positive..people on this board are all negative doubters who assume the results are bad.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

They know what the results are. They probably have had the results for a long time. They must be enjoying the panic and speculations they're creating right now. Bitches.

----------


## john2399

> They know what the results are. They probably have had the results for a long time. They must be enjoying the panic and speculations they're creating right now. Bitches.


 Probably but hopefully they have to count so many hairs its taking a long time lol a person can dream

----------


## youngsufferer

There's a big probability that they failed and trying to cover their asses. There's also a small chance that they did the impossible and cured MPB. If that would be the case they're panicking going oh shit the whole world is going to change after our announcement make sure everything is perfect so we don't get bent over by all the money hungry people trying to get in on the billions to be made.


We don't know anything.

----------


## Davey Jones

> There's a big probability that they failed and trying to cover their asses. There's also a small chance that they did the impossible and cured MPB. If that would be the case they're panicking going oh shit the whole world is going to change after our announcement *make sure everything is perfect so we don't get bent over by all the money hungry people trying to get in on the billions to be made*.
> 
> 
> We don't know anything.


 Yeah, I'd say the best case scenario (among things that are actually possible) is that they did really, really well and are frantically making sure they are able to protect their intellectual properties before the announcement.

If the history of hair loss cures is any indication of anything, then that is probably not what is going on.  But keep in mind people, maybe it won't be tomorrow, but one of these days, that is what's going to be happening.

----------


## gmonasco

> There's a big probability that they failed and trying to cover their asses.


 I doubt it.  Failure is a foreseeable outcome in any clinical trial, and a CYA press release to cover that eventuality could have been prepared months in advance.

----------


## youngsufferer

> Yeah, I'd say the best case scenario (among things that are actually possible) is that they did really, really well and are frantically making sure they are able to protect their intellectual properties before the announcement.
> 
> If the history of hair loss cures is any indication of anything, then that is probably not what is going on.  But keep in mind people, maybe it won't be tomorrow, but one of these days, that is what's going to be happening.


 Good man, regardless of what happens, we won't be in limbo anymore. There will be a definitive answer, cure or no cure I'll be happy to just have some sort of substance.

----------


## suicidal

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllpppppp 

i dont want to be bald anymore!!!!!!

----------


## Pate

Even if the results from this one solitary injection designed primarily to measure safety are good (meaning safe, and at least SOME indication of new terminal hair) there will be people here whinging and bitching.

I can just imagine it now. "Only 3 hairs per sq cm? Total failure. **** Replicel. I told you guys all along it would never work. David Hall should be in jail."

I don't even want to imagine this place if it's safe but with no indication of new terminal hair. In fact I think I will be quitting this forum.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Papillion

This may not be the time to say this, but it's a concern I had with the science from the beginning. I'm certainly no expert in this field but when I saw the explanation of procedure I was rather sceptical.
I only mention this as I have not seen it suggested yet, but the way I see it is there are 2 factors that would make or break this theory.

The first and most important one is whether these cells activate something within the hair follicle. I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt that it does do something otherwise they'd be rather daft going to this length if it didn't.

For me however there is something that has never added up. Why would the cells magnate to hair follicles once injected into a scalp? It just seems very convenient to suggest they would. I hope them the best, and wish suffers of hairloss some relief, but it just doesn't add up for me.

----------


## Pate

> For me however there is something that has never added up. Why would the cells magnate to hair follicles once injected into a scalp? It just seems very convenient to suggest they would. I hope them the best, and wish suffers of hairloss some relief, but it just doesn't add up for me.


 That part's actually been proven, way back in their 2003 paper. They injected the DSC and DP cells into the mice and those cells carried a fluorescent gene. When they later biopsied the mouse follicles they found the fluorescent cells had migrated into the papillae of the mouse follicles and clumped together - as evidenced by the fact they were glowing bright green.

So why it happened, I don't know and perhaps Replicel don't either. But it did. That's not the tricky part.

The real problem has been that when they withdrew the cells in the first place and multiplied them for injection, those multiplied cells somehow lost their inductive ability and wouldn't produce hair despite being, theoretically, exactly the same cells.

That's what put the process back 10 years. The first multiplication discoveries were back in the late 90s, and Aderans has only just discovered how to consistently produce hair in the last couple of years.

The real challenge for Replicel IMO is going to be whether they have cracked the solution to that problem that came up 10 years ago.

----------


## Papillion

Thanks Pate.
I didn't look too deeply if I'm honest since it just struck me as sounding rather presumptuous to suggest that cells would for some reason move to dormant follicles.
If they have evidence that they do then fair play, as Arthur C Clarke said, "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." They don't have to know why they do (although they may well know) either way I wasn't bagging the company, they should be applauded irrespective of the results for adding to the knowledge.

----------


## 67mph

In mice!
10 years ago or yesterday, cells created in mice!!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Starting to get bored of this thread/and replicel.

Same old bullshit.

On that note, my money has always been on Histogen.

They are the only company that has proven to grow hair on humans.

----------


## Pate

> On that note, my money has always been on Histogen.
> 
> They are the only company that has proven to grow hair on humans.


 Mine too... although to be honest Aderans has grown hair too, just not as much of it.

Someone brought up a few pages back about when Dawkins started going into hysterics that Histogen was dead because they changed their website to remove the product pipeline. Sounded almost exactly the same as those now going into hysterics over Replicel over their distancing themselves from Tobin's comments.

Yet Histogen have bumped up a gear into the next trial phase. Might be a lesson there. Namely, wait for the release, and if they grew no hair whatsoever, whinge to your heart's content. But save it til you know for sure!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

hey guys!



whats up



[insert speculation about replicel]



that gho guy is a [insert derogatory term]


im just waiting for [insert result-less company]

----------


## WillhasWill

> Even if the results from this one solitary injection designed primarily to measure safety are good (meaning safe, and at least SOME indication of new terminal hair) there will be people here whinging and bitching.
> 
> I can just imagine it now. "Only 3 hairs per sq cm? Total failure. **** Replicel. I told you guys all along it would never work. David Hall should be in jail."
> 
> I don't even want to imagine this place if it's safe but with no indication of new terminal hair. In fact I think I will be quitting this forum.


 I agree, there is no pleasing some people. I think some are expecting a cure for baldness in a few days. Replicel are still in the very early stages and this won't happen so I'm also dreading the Replicel hate posts that will be flooding this thread in a few days time.

----------


## BoSox

> Replicel are still in the very early stages and this won't happen so I'm also dreading the Replicel hate posts that will be flooding this thread in a few days time.


 
True, but if Replicel comes out with a homerun, the next 2-5 years will be stress free. Cure for stress followed by cure to baldness.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> True, but if Replicel comes out with a homerun, the next 2-5 years will be stress free. Cure for stress followed by cure to baldness.


 If you can afford it.

Histogen have a better chance then replicel tbh.

----------


## Davey Jones

> If you can afford it.
> 
> Histogen have a better chance then replicel tbh.


 Anybody making even half way decent money should be able to save $20,000 in five years.  Depends what you want more: cappuccinos everyday or hair?

----------


## uninformed

> True, but if Replicel comes out with a homerun, the next 2-5 years will be stress free. Cure for stress followed by cure to baldness.


 Yeh dude, stress is a bitch. I've been away from discussions for a while and honestly feels pretty good to not check the forums for updates every morning, but couldn't stay away cos of replicel... guess we just gotta stayed positive.

Personally I rather be optimistic and be let down from time to time, it's gotta be better than staying in a perpetually dark place where all glasses are half empty.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Yeh dude, stress is a bitch. I've been away from discussions for a while and honestly feels pretty good to not check the forums for updates every morning, but couldn't stay away cos of replicel... guess we just gotta stayed positive.
> 
> Personally I rather be optimistic and be let down from time to time, it's gotta be better than staying in a perpetually dark place where all glasses are half empty.


 Yeah, it corrodes you. After the replicel update I'm outta here for a while.

Only reason why I am sticking around.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> 20'000$ is a lot of money.
> 
> Where I live the average salary is about 800$ a month. Most of that goes to living expenses and food. So maybe people can save 1000$ a year max.


 Hopefully you'll be able to make the money you need somehow...

#ThankYouBasedScorpion

----------


## inkt2002

> 20'000$ is a lot of money.
> 
> Where I live the average salary is about 800$ a month. Most of that goes to living expenses and food. So maybe people can save 1000$ a year max.


 Short Replicel stock.  You should have the money in no time. :Smile:

----------


## MackJames

> 20'000$ is a lot of money.
> 
> Where I live the average salary is about 800$ a month. Most of that goes to living expenses and food. So maybe people can save 1000$ a year max.


 
Consider that twenty-thousand in comparison to the cost of a high quality hair transplant and the continued use of Propecia and you will see the price is quite reasonable.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> 20'000$ is a lot of money.
> 
> Where I live the average salary is about 800$ a month. Most of that goes to living expenses and food. So maybe people can save 1000$ a year max.


 you should probably move... and go back to high school

if you're that poor you may as well give up... even if a cure comes out you'll have to rob a bank to get it

----------


## ccmethinning

> you should probably move... and go back to high school
> 
> if you're that poor you may as well give up... even if a cure comes out you'll have to rob a bank to get it


 He probably lives in Eastern Europe where it's much poorer.

----------


## Kamui85

> you should probably move... and go back to high school
> 
> if you're that poor you may as well give up... even if a cure comes out you'll have to rob a bank to get it


 How disgusting...

----------


## Davey Jones

> He probably lives in Eastern Europe where it's much poorer.


 He is. But he will staunchly refuse to reveal the details of his location. He's like a douchy Batman that just trolls message boards instead of helping...anything at all.  I hope for his sake that whatever country he is in is European Union. It'll make it easier to get the hell out of there.

----------


## sausage

Have they given an official date that they will actually tell us something....another day....and nothing.

----------


## UK_

Are you sure they didnt mean April 2013? :Big Grin:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I'm not poor. I'm average-above average in my country.
> 
> I have masters degree, so I don't need to go to high school.
> 
> I don't know where to move though.
> 
> It's true. I desperately need the money. I'm willing to do a lot to get it though. More than most people.
> 
> 
> ...


 

sorry, was kidding around. But seriously, if you're that poor, it's going to be tough to implement any of these treatments unless it's a $40 dollar rub-on cure


I'm currently pretty poor too.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Have they given an official date that they will actually tell us something....another day....and nothing.


 
no way. Giving an official date would make them too accountable.

----------


## cleverusername

> Have they given an official date that they will actually tell us something....another day....and nothing.


 December 21st, 2012

----------


## WillhasWill

If Replicel bring to market a new and standardised treatment for hair loss with non significant side affects and which produces more hair growth than the best treatments available today then it will not be a good business decision to charge 20k or high figures like this.

As a drug the over heads will be low. It won't be like a transplant, which requires a team for 10 hours or so. It will be best to sell cheaper and therefore hit the mass market and they will make more money.

Over charging and pricing people out of the treatment will probably mean they will make less.

If this treatment is a success it should be surprisingly affordable.

----------


## WillhasWill

> I still have a few months to get my business up and running


 What business are you going into Scorpion?




> Have they given an official date that they will actually tell us something....another day....and nothing.


 Apparently Spencer spoke to them yesterday and they are a few more days away from finalising the results and press release.

----------


## sausage

> Apparently Spencer spoke to them yesterday and they are a few more days away from finalising the results and press release.


 A few more days.....that probably means a few more weeks.

I hate it when ppl are late, I am so impatient too.

PS. God is a twat.

----------


## gmonasco

> it will not be a good business decision to charge 20k or high figures like this.


 It might be good business initially, as there are plenty of people who could (and would) pony up that amount.  They could always drop the price afterwards to catch the rest of the market.




> As a drug the over heads will be low.


 Replicel's product is not a "drug"; it's a treatment that requires the replication of hair cells, a process that is neither quick nor inexpensive.

----------


## Kamui85

> I'm not poor. I'm relatively well off and from the first impression people think I'm rich, because of expensive, high quality clothes.


 Pffft!!! LOL!

----------


## CAlex

any chance you can create some type of post importance protocol? You guys must patrol the threads and read most/all posts. any chance you can set up a system where users have an option of only seeing "important " posts?

we could basically pick a setting from 1-10. 1 being a very low setting where you see every post and a 7 setting would allow us to not have to read through 30 pages of useless whining and worthless posts only to see maybe 1 worthwhile post.

the admin could just use his or her own judgement when rating each post.

more and more posters just wallowing in self pity and the majority of others just saying 'told you so' replicel failed. Either that or ironman and the others have just hacked lots of peoples accounts lol

----------


## lpenergy

Hi folks,

I was monitoring another forum - more of an investing forum instead of a hairloss forum.  Anyways, for what it is worth, this looks like it is the most recent comment from Replicel (Post was yesterday 5 PM):

"I just spoke with Tammi in investor relations. A pr was expected to coincide w/the article that was written. The co. makes it clear that it wants no part of a pnd type campaign but the test results will probably be announced within the next 2 days. @.8mil was just raised and the co. is in good shape. I panicked this am also because I own a decent block. I am satisfied and will buy addl"

This is consistent with what Spencer gathered, but it is at a later time.  So, that would put the release at either today or tomorrow.

http://investorshub.advfn.com/boards...board_id=22368

----------


## UK_

Dont know if you guys have already discussed this but Replicel have removed the two recent news releases from their home page.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Maybe they said they needed a few more days because they want enough time to load up their private jets with as much money as they can, then adios suckerrrssssss. 

If they charged $20,000 for their treatment then it would be worth every penny. If you think about it, $20,000 is not a lot of money -unless you live in poorer countries. It's less than a year's income if you have an average job (not minimum wage job). If you're wise enough with your money and don't think it's a god's given order to buy coffee twice a day at Star****s, spend $50 on beer every weekend at the clubs, spend $ 25 on a meal at a restaurant 2-3 times a week...and the rest of the other stupid crap that most people piss their money away on then start wondering where the money goes, saving that amount of money shouldn't be hard. Just tell yourself for a year or two every extra penny you're going to make you're going to put it away to pay for the treatment. The other thing, you can use your credit cards -assuming you're not like most people...your cards are maxed out- to pay for the treatment if you don't have the whole amount in cash, then make sure you pay it off within a year. There's interest of course but it would be nothing if you remembered there's a whole lot of hair on your head now.

But at this stage all I'm worried about is if we are actually going to have a cure.

----------


## UK_

$20,000 is £12,330 in UK sterling.

The average UK citizen earns pre-tax approx £28,000 ($45,000).

Even if it was $100,000 most people here who really wanted the treatment would be able to afford it.

----------


## Davey Jones

> That's a lot of money, but how much the average citizen spends on living and food?


 Are you asking how much they do spend or how much they have to spend? I lived on $6,000 last year in a county where the median income is $42,000. I don't make that, but if I did, it wouldn't cost me anymore to live. I could save $35,000 easily.

Most anyone making decent money could do the same thing. At least here in America. Any excuse you hear is BS.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Do you think an immigrant with a masters degree from a small foreign country could get a job like that in UK?


 
that depends what your degree is in and what school you went to

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Well, my University is considered top in my country, but in the world it is absolutely nothing. However, I do have a lot of skills and I am tall. Shouldn't that increase my chances?


 
what kind of degree? and what is this mystery country?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> Well, my University is considered top in my country, but in the world it is absolutely nothing. However, I do have a lot of skills and I am tall. Shouldn't that increase my chances?


 Yes most likely.

----------


## UK_

> That's a lot of money, but how much the average citizen spends on living and food?


 Depends on where in the UK you live, and how you live, but on average id say around &#163;7,000 per year.

----------


## gmonasco

Scorpion is a troll.  Do not feed the trolls.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

how did this thread digress so fast?


Scorpion... if you are smart enough to get a degree you're smart enough to use google to answer these questions... I mean who refers to their masters degree as a masters degree? WHAT KIND? a master degree in jerking off isn't going to help much.

----------


## gmonasco

Scorpion is a troll. Do not feed the trolls.

----------


## WillhasWill

I think it's fair to say anything over £10k is a considerable amount of money for most people, which would require life style changes and choices if they decided to loan that amount of money on top of other large expenses such as their home and car.

For most people here I'd imagine you are willing to sacrifice a lot for your hair. That's why you're on the forums. You're part of the relatively small percentage who actively pursue a solution to your hair loss.

Many millions of people simply don't do anything about hair loss because there is no cure, no where near a cure. Current treatments are a) expense b) carry side effects and c) Give substandard, unreliable and unimpressive results.

Replicel could be the most affordable treatment available, which also gives the best results. Bringing all the people not pursuing a treatment into the market and boy they will make a hell of a lot of money.

Pricing this treatment at 50% plus of a persons yearly wage is no good for any one, including Replicel.

But we'll see...

----------


## WillhasWill

> IReplicel's product is not a "drug"; it's a treatment that requires the replication of hair cells, a process that is neither quick nor inexpensive.


 Ah yes, of course. The biopsy and hair replication will justify higher prices. Still, compared to a hair transplant no where near as many man hours are needed.

----------


## gmonasco

> Still, compared to a hair transplant no where near as many man hours are needed.


 Even if that were true, is it really relevant to the cost?  After all, HT doctors typically charge based on the number of grafts implanted, not on the elapsed time of the surgical process.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Anybody making even half way decent money should be able to save $20,000 in five years.  Depends what you want more: cappuccinos everyday or hair?


 Not everyone has zippo debt and little expenses.

Me?  It would take me one year to save that much money but I am an exception to the rule in many ways and no, I do not make over $100k/year.

Of course, saving it for a year would be more like "putting back what I took out"

----------


## paulsreef

> 20'000$ is a lot of money.
> 
> Where I live the average salary is about 800$ a month. Most of that goes to living expenses and food. So maybe people can save 1000$ a year max.


 There should be a hair tax. Tax those that have full heads of hair and divide the monies among those that have less, so we could pay for the treatments. If there are no treatments, then we could at least take the money and have a good time to forget about our bad hair days.

----------


## gmonasco

Scorpion is a troll. Do not feed the trolls.

----------


## WillhasWill

> There should be a hair tax. Tax those that have full heads of hair and divide the monies among those that have less, so we could pay for the treatments. If there are no treatments, then we could at least take the money and have a good time to forget about our bad hair days.


 And why stop there:
Fat tax: Tax fat people to pay for food for the skinny people.
Skinny tax: Tax skinny people to pay for the fat people's weight watchers and/or gastric bands.

Wait lets stop there don't give the conservatives in the UK any ideas!

----------


## ccmethinning

Many hair transplant surgeons, plastic surgeons, dermatologists, cosmetic dentists, etc, offer financing programs through big banks for elective surgeries. I don't see why RepliCel's procedure would be any different.

----------


## WillhasWill

> Even if that were true, is it really relevant to the cost?  After all, HT doctors typically charge based on the number of grafts implanted, not on the elapsed time of the surgical process.


 I'd imagine it's relative to the cost and affects the cost. They are not charging on time per say but the price for grafts is in some way made up of time when the price was first decided.

Anyway, the point is a treatment like Replicel I think could be pretty economical.

----------


## lpenergy

Let's see if it works for first.  Otherwise there won't be anything to pay for.  Economics states that profit is maximized through price discrimination, in other words you charge people that have more money higher fees compared to those that have less.  This is often done today.  Take cars for instance.  

Car makers have the "base" model that is relatively cheaper.  Once you add all the goodies, bigger engine, nicer seats, stereo, etc, the price dramatically jumps.  Their percentage profit is higher as well usually on the higher-end version.  Could it be possible that a company like Replicel would have a starter treatment vs. a treatment including all the bells and whistles for a higher fee?  Higher fee for a higher density, more attention and natural hairline, multiple treatments, longer warranty against hair falling out, maybe supplemental fue, and additional hair evaluations?  The base treatment might be just an injection.  Who knows?  The key will be how successful Repicel (insert name of hair solution provider) is.

----------


## WillhasWill

> Let's see if it works for first.  Otherwise there won't be anything to pay for.  Economics states that profit is maximized through price discrimination, in other words you charge people that have more money higher fees compared to those that have less.  This is often done today.  Take cars for instance.  
> 
> Car makers have the "base" model that is relatively cheaper.  Once you add all the goodies, bigger engine, nicer seats, stereo, etc, the price dramatically jumps.  Their percentage profit is higher as well usually on the higher-end version.  Could it be possible that a company like Replicel would have a starter treatment vs. a treatment including all the bells and whistles for a higher fee?  Higher fee for a higher density, more attention and natural hairline, multiple treatments, longer warranty against hair falling out, maybe supplemental fue, and additional hair evaluations?  The base treatment might be just an injection.  Who knows?  The key will be how successful Repicel (insert name of hair solution provider) is.


 I can see it now, how many hairs would you like today sir? You get larger discounts for larger quantities. 

I hope that price discrimination doesn't get too popular in the medical world. Otherwise cancer treatments in the future will have a sliding price scale depending on how long you can afford to live.

Good point about density though. If Replicel works and they can play around with density then there may be different prices for this.

----------


## ccmethinning

> Dont know if you guys have already discussed this but Replicel have removed the two recent news releases from their home page.


 They're back up now and are also on the SEDAR website. 

Someone on another forum hypothesized that they might have just been preparing the site for a news release. I think they might be right, makes sense to me. Tomorrow morning might be the day.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Scorpion is a troll. Do not feed the trolls.

----------


## cleverusername

^ahahahahhahhahahhaa

----------


## NotDyingBald

> I can see it now, how many hairs would you like today sir? You get larger discounts for larger quantities. 
> 
> I hope that price discrimination doesn't get too popular in the medical world. Otherwise cancer treatments in the future will have a sliding price scale depending on how long you can afford to live.
> 
> Good point about density though. If Replicel works and they can play around with density then there may be different prices for this.


 
If they reach a point where they can assure the number of hairs per square cm, the price will be defined by it, by square centímeter or equivalent measure. It´s the most logical way, cause some of us are nw3, 4 , whatever, and with different patterns. So its difficult to set one price per total treatment. But that is, of course, if they have that growth % pretty much assured. Also, if they can´t predict that, product won´t be ready for commercialize.

----------


## tonypizza

When was the last time Canada did anything useful.  This coming from a Canadian.  100 years ago we discovered insulin.  

We're still patting ourselves on the back for it

----------


## alanrudy

What people are willing to pay is all relative.  Some may think that's way too much to pay just for hair, especially if they look good besides that, have a girlfriend/wife/family.  Also, what some people "waste" money on in some people's opinion, is not a waste in other people's mind, some people call doing fun things/eating out/going out/putting money towards business/other things...actually living life.  It's fine to only concentrate on making money and saving every penny, which I usually try to do too, but you shouldn't be so negative about other people's choices (unless there's some repressed anger/resentment on your own choices).

Also, I agree with other poster about avoiding the trolls/negative posters/avoiding this site at times.  It's unfortunate that we can't just good conversation about hair loss like forums for other topics.

----------


## CAlex

I guess the 600k people who were going to receive a pacemaker are out of luck.

Im going to call them and tell them they cant have one. Oh I cant because theres no phones. Darn it i bumped my head because theres no light bulb and I cant see in the dark.

what! I cant watch the basketball game either? well at least tell me the russians arent invading! because sonar isnt working and we cant detect anything. I guess someone else better create Java for the 1.2 billion desktops and 3 billion phones.

tonypizza isnt a canadian

----------


## cleverusername

> I guess the 600k people who were going to receive a pacemaker are out of luck.
> 
> Im going to call them and tell them they cant have one. Oh I cant because theres no phones. Darn it i bumped my head because theres no light bulb and I cant see in the dark.
> 
> what! I cant watch the basketball game either? well at least tell me the russians arent invading! because sonar isnt working and we cant detect anything. I guess someone else better create Java for the 1.2 billion desktops and 3 billion phones.
> 
> tonypizza isnt a canadian


 I'm Canadian and that post just made my day.

----------


## Davey Jones

> I guess the 600k people who were going to receive a pacemaker are out of luck.
> 
> Im going to call them and tell them they cant have one. Oh I cant because theres no phones. Darn it i bumped my head because theres *no light bulb* and I cant see in the dark.
> 
> what! I cant watch the basketball game either? well at least tell me the russians arent invading! because sonar isnt working and we cant detect anything. I guess someone else better create Java for the 1.2 billion desktops and 3 billion phones.
> 
> tonypizza isnt a canadian


 Oh, pish-posh, they had electric light bulbs in England long before any Canadian thought one up.  Neither a Canadian nor an American made the first light bulb, but Edison still gets to claim the prize for "first light bulb worth a sh*t."

I will give you the rest and begrudgingly say...thank you, Canada.  Just not for the light bulb!

----------


## CAlex

Davey jones you had to go for the lightbulb!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvFs9N_xeK4 

[interesting short documentary if you have some freetime]

People are acting as if this update from replicel is the end of the world or Christs second coming. either A it fails and all the I told you so people will reach their online climax and be all over the forums seeking praise or B the results will be positive which will mean basically noting. It will still mean another year of roller-coaster speculations until the next results are in.

Im taking a few weeks off this site but hopefully Ill return to see good news from replicel but if not we still have others plus all replicels results if others choose to build upon their work down the line. Either way its not the end of the world.

----------


## john2399

> Davey jones you had to go for the lightbulb!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvFs9N_xeK4 
> 
> [interesting short documentary if you have some freetime]
> 
> People are acting as if this update from replicel is the end of the world or Christs second coming. either A it fails and all the I told you so people will reach their online climax and be all over the forums seeking praise or B the results will be positive which will mean basically noting. It will still mean another year of roller-coaster speculations until the next results are in.
> 
> Im taking a few weeks off this site but hopefully Ill return to see good news from replicel but if not we still have others plus all replicels results if others choose to build upon their work down the line. Either way its not the end of the world.


 It may not be the end of the world but it helps to have something to look forward to in the future. Being bald and having no hope in other treatments is a horrible feeling...I just hope that replicel is the answer or atleast a good treatment...lets pray brothers

----------


## alanrudy

I'm still hoping for the best, but just trying to look objectively and if the results were amazing I'm 99&#37; sure it would've leaked by now.  Hopefully they have at least some results comparable to Histogen or Aderans and, even if there are no results I'd expect them to try to make a positive spin on it because I'm sure they don't want to admit failure and would like to continue with research in this area.  Hope they come through, or Histogen or another one do as well.

----------


## uninformed

> I'm still hoping for the best, but just trying to look objectively and if the results were amazing I'm 99% sure it would've leaked by now.  Hopefully they have at least some results comparable to Histogen or Aderans and, even if there are no results I'd expect them to try to make a positive spin on it because I'm sure they don't want to admit failure and would like to continue with research in this area.  Hope they come through, or Histogen or another one do as well.


 Why would the results leak if they were amazing? Couldn't the same be said for if the results were bad too?

----------


## Pate

Re: cost, if Aderans, Replicel and Histogen all have marketable products, there will be a three-way battle for the chrome-dome dollar, and the price will be competitive.

Should be decently cheaper than a hair transplant because of the much lower labour costs involved. The only way it will cost $20,000 is if only one of them succeeds and the others fail, and they decide to monopolise it.

----------


## alanrudy

Uninformed, they technically could, but I think that's less likely.  I think about the participants in the study and the employees, they have families, friends, coworkers, etc.  If the results were amazing, I'm not sure how at least one of those people couldn't help but let it leak unless there's some crazy incentive for them not to.  That's just my opinion/logic of it, but I'll still hope for good results.

----------


## paulsreef

> Uninformed, they technically could, but I think that's less likely.  I think about the participants in the study and the employees, they have families, friends, coworkers, etc.  If the results were amazing, I'm not sure how at least one of those people couldn't help but let it leak unless there's some crazy incentive for them not to.  That's just my opinion/logic of it, but I'll still hope for good results.


 I agree; if I started to grow my hair back and in a year it was all back, people at work would probably take more notice than when I lost my hair. I would probably be driving all over town in a convertible screaming until they locked me up. You would think something like that would leak out.

----------


## Pate

> Uninformed, they technically could, but I think that's less likely.  I think about the participants in the study and the employees, they have families, friends, coworkers, etc.  If the results were amazing, I'm not sure how at least one of those people couldn't help but let it leak unless there's some crazy incentive for them not to.  That's just my opinion/logic of it, but I'll still hope for good results.


 Well first up, the trial took place in Georgia, in the former USSR. Most of the participants probably don't even speak English. They certainly don't hang around hair loss forums. Or catch up with Tobin in a bar for a beer and a chat.

Second, they only had single injections. Any hair growth would only have been in a radius of a couple of millimetres. Unless they were injected on slick bald scalp these guys probably wouldn't even know themselves if they've grown any hair. It would take a microscope analysis.

Third, there's the fact they would have signed confidentiality agreements under threat of legal action. That's not just for results but everything about the procedure.

Fourth, there's the fact none of the other trial results have leaked. One guy turned up on another forum claiming to have been in an Aderans trial, and posted pics of hair growth, but there was no leak of results ("25% increase in hair count" or whatever). And that's it - from 300 trial participants! From Histogen participants we have heard absolutely squat.

Fifth, as uninformed said, there's just as much chance of a leak if it's bad news as if it's good.

So I don't really see that the fact there hasn't been a leak can be interpreted as good OR bad. We will see in a few days anyway.

----------


## WillhasWill

> Well first up, the trial took place in Georgia, in the former USSR. Most of the participants probably don't even speak English. They certainly don't hang around hair loss forums. Or catch up with Tobin in a bar for a beer and a chat.
> 
> Second, they only had single injections. Any hair growth would only have been in a radius of a couple of millimetres. Unless they were injected on slick bald scalp these guys probably wouldn't even know themselves if they've grown any hair. It would take a microscope analysis.
> 
> Third, there's the fact they would have signed confidentiality agreements under threat of legal action. That's not just for results but everything about the procedure.
> 
> Fourth, there's the fact none of the other trial results have leaked. One guy turned up on another forum claiming to have been in an Aderans trial, and posted pics of hair growth, but there was no leak of results ("25% increase in hair count" or whatever). And that's it - from 300 trial participants! From Histogen participants we have heard absolutely squat.
> 
> Fifth, as uninformed said, there's just as much chance of a leak if it's bad news as if it's good.
> ...


 Exactly, leaks are unlikely and even so leaks are no more or less likely whether the results are good or bad.

People seem to think that a good result is a full head of hair and because there has been no leak (who would be able to hide a full head of hair and keep that a secret) then they must have failed. Come on guys, there is not a chance there will be anything like a full head of hair. But that doesn't mean they have failed. You are setting yourselves up for a major anti climax when you read the results in a few days.

Pate, do you have a link to the post from the Aderans trial patient? That sounds interesting, though there is no proof he was a patient I guess but I would like to read that.

----------


## uninformed

> Well first up, the trial took place in Georgia, in the former USSR. Most of the participants probably don't even speak English. They certainly don't hang around hair loss forums. Or catch up with Tobin in a bar for a beer and a chat.
> 
> Second, they only had single injections. Any hair growth would only have been in a radius of a couple of millimetres. Unless they were injected on slick bald scalp these guys probably wouldn't even know themselves if they've grown any hair. It would take a microscope analysis.
> 
> Third, there's the fact they would have signed confidentiality agreements under threat of legal action. That's not just for results but everything about the procedure.
> 
> Fourth, there's the fact none of the other trial results have leaked. One guy turned up on another forum claiming to have been in an Aderans trial, and posted pics of hair growth, but there was no leak of results ("25% increase in hair count" or whatever). And that's it - from 300 trial participants! From Histogen participants we have heard absolutely squat.
> 
> Fifth, as uninformed said, there's just as much chance of a leak if it's bad news as if it's good.
> ...


 ^ this.

Everyone needs to stop speculating... especially on the basis legal disclaimers, share prices or more strangely the lack of "leaks"....

----------


## Whair

replicel has released details........it works

----------


## 67mph

I dropped off for a second, sorry, WHAT??

----------


## NZGuy

Check out their website. The results look okay. I guess they were just checking the safety of the treatment as their primary objective. Nothing spectacular but it beats what options we have at the moment.

----------


## uninformed

> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/replic...123000737.html 
> 
> I don't get it. Does it work or not?


 Base on the phase I and phase I alone, it works but won't give you full head of hair.

That's not saying subtle manipulations of dosage and/or repeated injections won't improve results

----------


## BoSox

It works, but leave it to people on this forum to shit all over it. I'm sure there will be plenty of negativity even from positive news.

Personally, i'm excited.. I still have faith that this is the cure.

----------


## NZGuy

It worries me that 37% of the placebo group showed an increase in hair density. That shows me that those who were measuring the results wanted to see an increase. Even in a double blind situation they wanted positive results. 
If someone understands this differently from me I'd be keen to hear your interpretation.

----------


## WillhasWill

The great news is that safety analysis is good. This and the fact that early efficacy analysis shows statistically significant hair growth means it will move forward and they will invest in the next clinical trial phase. Great news!

However, so far only 3.2% increase in terminal hair from baseline. So if I'm not mistaken their are no signs yet of this being an improved treatment compared to existing treatments available.

But this will hopefully be improved and Replicel are here to stay for the time being. Go Replicel!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> The great news is that safety analysis is good. This and the fact that early efficacy analysis shows statistically significant hair growth means it will move forward and they will invest in the next clinical trial phase. Great news!
> 
> However, so far only 3.2&#37; increase in terminal hair from baseline. So if I'm not mistaken their are no signs yet of this being an improved treatment compared to existing treatments available.
> 
> But this will hopefully be improved and Replicel are here to stay for the time being. Go Replicel!


 Remember guys, they injected this shit at the TEMPLES. The hardest place to regrow hair.

pessimistic guys.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> So it's basically like Minoxidil, Finasteride? How effective is it compared to aforementioned treatments? Just another thing we can add to the arsenal? Now it will be the big 4 instead of big 3 or what?


 Yes, WITHOUT the sides!

----------


## oracle

We need to see the data stratified by sex before getting down on the numbers.  9 of the 19 subjects were female.  It seems to me that this treatment would more effective in men due to the quality cells in the male donor area.  I don't think women have this stable donor area to pull cells from which, which could compromise their results.

----------


## Thinning@30

At first glance, these results while positive, don't seem that impressive.  I wonder if this will be like Histogen though, where greater efficacy was seen at the one year mark.  Will the phase I subjects continue to be monitored?  Also, it is not clear yet if the treatment is compoundable or if the injections could "immunize" follicles against further loss.  

Also, remember that the Replicel injections were to the subjects' temples, which are considered much more difficult to treat than the crown.  It could be more effective in other parts of the scalp, we just don't know yet.  Maybe in the future we'll get stem cell treatments and a conventional FUE transplant for the hairline.

Like so many of you, I was hoping Replicel would demonstrate greater than 20.0% increase in terminal hairs, and we'd be seeing pictures of thick patches of hair where before there was only slick bald skin, but I still think there is room for some cautious optimism.  I'm looking forward to Replicel's interview with Spencer.

Also, completely off-topic, the Project Norma researchers were supposed to put out a newsletter last week regarding the status of their Astressin-b trial, has anyone heard from them?

----------


## uninformed

> It worries me that 37% of the placebo group showed an increase in hair density. That shows me that those who were measuring the results wanted to see an increase. Even in a double blind situation they wanted positive results. 
> If someone understands this differently from me I'd be keen to hear your interpretation.


 How can you be biased when all you are doing is counting hair?

----------


## NotDyingBald

I know how much we want to hear 500% regrowth guys. 

But we need to interpretate the numbers released. We are not talking about regrowth after the use of Minox, Fin, or whatever, where the follicles producing hair are already there, hair strucutures are already formed. Don´t forget that this is introduncing new cells into the scalp, so it takes time for the body to establish them, evolve and finally start working(producing hair) 

So, if from Minox we need at least 6 months to start seeing(if they are) results, and 1 year or more, from Fin, i think that having hair growth from new structures only 6 months after injection(and in phase 1), its definitely good news.

Oh, and with that little tiny detail: without having to take the chances of having your dick dead.

----------


## oracle

> How can you be biased when all you are doing is counting hair?


 
Since females were also present in the placebo group, I'm not overly concerned that some placebo subjects showed improvement.  These high level results aren't very meaningful when male and female are grouped together since hairloss in males and females acts differently.

----------


## uninformed

> Since females were also present in the placebo group, I'm not overly concerned that some placebo subjects showed improvement.  These high level results aren't very meaningful when male and female are grouped together since hairloss in males and females acts differently.


 Yeh i am not concerned at all. It's just that some people here thinks that you can some how "make" the results more positive and that the improvements in the placebo group is an indication of the researcher's desire for positive results

----------


## NeedHairASAP

what kind of placebo did they use?


I dont get how the placebo was better than the actual thing?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> So it's basically like Minoxidil, Finasteride? How effective is it compared to aforementioned treatments? Just another thing we can add to the arsenal? Now it will be the big 4 instead of big 3 or what?


 it's like minox, but not as effective


which is..... laughable


So...

1. dont give a release date for results
2. give vague date, and miss it
3. dont get the results of 16 patients out in time for annual report
4. hire stock pumper then realease sketchy stock disclaimer
5. finally release shitty results

conclusion: a complete success

----------


## uninformed

> it's like minox, but not as effective
> 
> 
> which is..... laughable
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> 1. dont give a release date for results
> ...


 Tell me what would they've gained from stock pump?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Tell me what would they've gained from stock pump?


 a phase 2


and who knows what else. ask the SEC


if there was nothing to gain why'd they hire PR? and a stock pumper PR guy at that...

----------


## The Alchemist

The placebo groups recieved injections.  The wounding process incurred from the injection may be responsible for some the results seen in the placebo group.

----------


## uninformed

> a phase 2
> 
> 
> and who knows what else. ask the SEC
> 
> 
> if there was nothing to gain why'd they hire PR? and a stock pumper PR guy at that...


 YEP cos they needed the pump for more cash for phase 2.....

Oh wait, they don't gain additional equity from the secondary market AND they've already secured their funding for phase 2 through private investors BEFORE the "pump".

Please stop talking if you don't have anything useful to contribute.

----------


## clandestine

All in all I find these results rather disappointing. Just my impression, though.

----------


## kaandereli

12% increase in vellus hair.seemingly bad but hope it will compund in 12 and 24 months follow ups.

----------


## 534623

> The placebo groups recieved injections.  The wounding process incurred from the injection may be responsible for some the results seen in the placebo group.


 i think you're right. cotsarelis and others could show this effect at least in mice. but could also be just the normal result after six month of any dormant, resting, circulating hairs in the skin. but the same for the real treatment site.

----------


## Goldilocks

I'm not too clear on the study design, so I'm hoping you'll bear with me and someone can explain.  From the press release it sounds like they counted actual hairs on the participants' heads.  Obviously hair grows in cycles, and the mere irritation from the placebo injection could have resulted in new growth.  I use ketoconazole shampoo for this same purpose.  Are they not looking at the actual hair follicle, so see whether existing ones have been plumped up as a result of the treatment, or whether ones that weren't even visible before can now be seen?  Thanks for any clarification.  I would like to understand all this better.

----------


## 534623

> From the press release it sounds like they counted actual hairs on the participants' heads.  Obviously hair grows in cycles, and the mere irritation from the placebo injection could have resulted in new growth.


 they counted hairs with the here described tool

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21188016

----------


## The Alchemist

It's really tough not to get down about these results.  Unless there is a dramatic increase in results from 6-12 months (which i'm not ruling out as a possibility, though I think unlikely to see anything major), i can't see how they could justify investing the cash necessary to push this forward. My guess is that they need to get the terminal hair count over the 20% mark to have anything that would warrant further pursuit. They are very, very far from that. So, it would take a turnaround of epic proportions to get them back in line with what David Hall was saying in the interviews. I'm not holding out any hope for that.  

If the results stay as they are, even if they double what they have, Replicel is finished.  They're going to have a hard time attracting investor money with those numbers.  And I think that attracting a big corporate buyer is very unlikely. Or if it does happen, it's gonna be at a price that makes David Hall cry.   So, depending on the next interim results (12 months) this turkey might be cooked.  I'll say it doesn't look good at all.

----------


## UK_

You have to also remember that Replicel has not figured out 'dosing range' yet - this phase was primarily for safety, when they explore what dose works best I am sure we will see far better results.

----------


## BoSox

> You have to also remember that Replicel has not figured out 'dosing range' yet - this phase was primarily for safety, when they explore what dose works best I am sure we will see far better results.


 I'm glad you're not the only one besides Spencer that has common sense.

----------


## Goldilocks

> they counted hairs with the here described tool
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21188016


 Thanks!  It's interesting that the study authors conclude that this device is "error-prone" and "awaits refinement".

----------


## john2399

Im just intrested to see what david hall says about this. Anyone know if we are getting the interview tonight?

----------


## gmonasco

> Also, remember that the Replicel injections were to the subjects' temples, which are considered much more difficult to treat than the crown.  It could be more effective in other parts of the scalp, we just don't know yet.


 Since the primary purpose of this clinical trial is safety, I wonder if Replicel chose the temple region for injection because they had some reason to believe that was where any negative health effects would be most apparent?

----------


## Maradona

Total disaster, never expected such REALLY bad results and this is an overdose  :Frown: . 

Time to get on fin, **** ! I'm scared.

----------


## lpenergy

While I am hoping for the best from Replicel, I have to say that I am out as an investor until I see something that provides very positive results or a similar indication.  I sold half of my position upon the announcement of the delay and the other half this morning.  I got in at a decent price, so a relatively small loss isnt that bad given what could have happened.

If the results were considered to be strong (>20%), they would have raised additional funds after the results, which would have resulted in a lower shareholder stock dilution.  Because they are simply using DSC cells, I do not see how they can tweak a formula to produce better results.

I am looking forward to any interviews, and wish the best for Replicel.  If something changes, I may get back on board with buying their stock, but not at this point.  It is going to be long slow slog as far as an investment.  

At this point, it seems that we have to hope for any of the following:

1)	 The site location on the temples was sub-optimal, other spots would perform better
2)	 6 months was not enough time
3)	 Overdosing actually hurt the results,
4)	 Results are compoundable
5)	 The treatment is more effective at stopping/slowing hair loss instead of regrowth
6)	 It is an augmenting treatment option
So, David Hall needs to explain why they expect future results to improve.   Why did they get the high percentage hair regrowth in animals and not humans?

----------


## kaandereli

http://www.replicel.com/wp-content/u...ED-655x426.png

50% growth on mice, 6% for human.it is damn frustrating

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

Believe both Replicel and the hair loss community are disappointed by these results. Oh, well..

----------


## Kirby_

> You have to also remember that Replicel has not figured out 'dosing range' yet - this phase was primarily for safety, when they explore what dose works best I am sure we will see far better results.


 Isn't the Phase I dose an overdose? (Correct me if I'm wrong, somebody!)

----------


## lpenergy

> Isn't the Phase I dose an overdose? (Correct me if I'm wrong, somebody!)


 Yes, if they overdosed the mice and got 3% results, wheras if they gave the proper lower dosage and that resulted in +50%, then it is significant.  Otherwise, we don't have a good reason for the variance.

----------


## sausage

They say their results were positive, if its just 6% growth then in the bigger picture how is that positive?

Do they think it will grow loads of hair with in increased dose?

----------


## oracle

> Isn't the Phase I dose an overdose? (Correct me if I'm wrong, somebody!)


 
I think it is a range of high to low doses.  What results did the high doses show?
I'd guess there where 4 or 5 levels in the whole range.  Subjects at the high end of the range may show better results.  With only 19 subjects, there's not much significance to be drawn on from these results in terms of efficacy.

----------


## WillhasWill

> Isn't the Phase I dose an overdose? (Correct me if I'm wrong, somebody!)


 Where have Replicel said they overdosed on this trial? How can they overdose when they do not know the optimal dosage yet?

No dosages have been defined, they are only in phase 1 of clinical trials. Are people confusing an overdose with dose ranges?

----------


## tonypizza

Why don't they try injecting human hairs onto immunologically neutralized mice, then transplanting the hairs onto human scalps.  

If everyone keeps trying the same thing it'll be decades before they finally realize the human scalp is only good at fostering growth of hair follicles at a young age.  Something changes as we get older, and the environment is not good for growth of new follicles.  That's why these treatments work like magic on mice, but not humans.  

Farm the follicles on mice or pigs, and transplant them

----------


## PinotQ

Ipenergy, Good list......I would like to add that I hope Spencer does not lob a softball on the pennystock-ad-gate issue.  Not that David Hall will divulge anything of note but it would be nice to get an explanation of the thought process behind their campaign and, more importantly, I would sure like to read his demeanor and tone of voice when he responds.  One more possible interesting question: I wonder what would happen if they injected acell at the time they re-inject the DSC cells.  Could acell recruit a missing molecule or two that might make a difference?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Horrible results. Almost insignificant statistically. And there was David Hall saying anything above 30% would be a massive success.  :Frown:  Time to move on.

I like the lateral thinking of growing follicles on mice and transplanting them. Interesting. I'll take 100 mice please!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Follicle Death Row

How did they get funding for phase 2? Quite frankly they don't have results good enough to proceed to phase 2. I don't understand.

----------


## The Alchemist

As of now the results are:

12.5% increase in Vellus hair
3.2% increase in terminal hair

The fate of those 12.5% vellus will be very important.  If they develop into terminal hairs over the next 6 months or so, then they might be on to something.  And as  IPenegry has noted, there is the possibility that these results could be compoundable.  If that's the case, then this would be a good result.  But, only if those vellus hairs grow to terminals.

Two things i had a question about before they even started the trial were:  at what depth are they making these injections and how far can these cells migrate once injected?  

Suppose these cells don't migrate from the site of injection very far, if at all?  Suppose that the injection depth used in this protocol is not optimal?  

If those two variables were not dialed in correctly for human scalp then it could explain their poor response.  

Phase II is going to be an exploratory phase, much the same that Aderans went through.  It has the potential to be a long time span.  But, i sure as heck hope not.

----------


## eqvist

Follicle Death Row!!!!!!!!!! MAY YOU PLEASE LEAVE THE REPLICEL THREAD!!!!!!!? 
There is a Replicel fail thread for you!

----------


## sausage

Looks like I will be single forever, either that or I'll have to lump it with an overweight heffer with a hairy muff. Life sucks.

----------


## Supersixx

Well well well. So bad news afterall....Feel bad for the guys in here that is loosing hope and feel insecure about their going bald. I've seen this coming a mile away and seen so many posters put so much hope and faith in Replicel only to be disappointed.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Follicle Death Row!!!!!!!!!! MAY YOU PLEASE LEAVE THE REPLICEL THREAD!!!!!!!? 
> There is a Replicel fail thread for you!


 There is? Ok cool. Thanks for the info.  :Big Grin: 

But seriously, I'm just being a realist. The results are not good. You could easily have those sort of increases or decreases with seasonal sheds.

----------


## Supersixx

> Looks like I will be single forever, either that or I'll have to lump it with an overweight heffer with a hairy muff. Life sucks.


 Don't look at what you don't have but what you do have and make it work for you. Girls do it all the time. As for the overweight heffer with a hairy muff....kee in mind that men are outnumbered 6-1 and there are 7 billion people out there...another thing I've learned is that girls tend to like what we think they don't..cheer up.

----------


## Supersixx

Also a sense of humor TRUMPS anything a person can offer.......

----------


## clandestine

> Horrible results. Almost insignificant statistically. And there was David Hall saying anything above 30% would be a massive success.  Time to move on.
> 
> I like the lateral thinking of growing follicles on mice and transplanting them. Interesting. I'll take 100 mice please!


 Time to move on, indeed.

----------


## gmonasco

> keep in mind that men are outnumbered 6-1


 Where?  In a women's prison?

----------


## sausage

> Where?  In a women's prison?


 I think I will be out-weighted 6-1 by the woman I end up with.

Just better not let her go on top eh.

----------


## MackJames

I'm not defending Replicel or their results, which to be fair are not good at all.  Regardless of the abysmal results, there are a lot of interesting questions yet to be answered, some of which have been mentioned before. 


What will happen to those vellus hairs over time?

How would the vellus hairs be affected by repeated injections, if at all?

Is the treatment compoundable?

Does the treatment inoculate the native hairs from DHT?

----------


## clandestine

> I'm not defending Replicel or their results, which to be fair are not good at all.  Regardless of the abysmal results, there are a lot of interesting questions yet to be answered, some of which have been mentioned before. 
> 
> 
> What will happen to those vellus hairs over time?
> 
> How would the vellus hairs be affected by repeated injections, if at all?


 As I understand things, say every single one of those vellus hairs turns terminal. Meaning a 12.5&#37; increase in terminal hairs. This is on par with minox results, correct? i.e. by no means any better than current hair treatments, best case scenario?

----------


## PinotQ

Clandestine, On the surface I would say that is probabably close to best case scenario not taking into account a possible compounding and/or innoculative effect.  But I am very curious to hear from David Hall as what their thinking is regarding why further development could take this to a meaningful level of effectiveness.   Because, IMO, their veracity has been damaged by the advertising fiasco, I would like to hear and see how they address this, as oppossed to just what they say.  In other words, do they really believe there is a reasonable possibility that they could substantially improve effectiveness or is this just a play to draw this out so insiders can gradually sell the millions of shares of stock they all have. A portion of their stock gets released each quarter.

----------


## jpm

> As I understand things, say every single one of those vellus hairs turns terminal. Meaning a 12.5&#37; increase in terminal hairs. This is on par with minox results, correct? i.e. by no means any better than current hair treatments, best case scenario?


 Well its better in the sense that there should be no sides, no constant application 2x daily, it will work on everyone, the hairs will be permanent and it could be compoundable.

All assumptions at this stage, but if that is the case then it is better than current treatments....price excluded

----------


## The Alchemist

> As I understand things, say every single one of those vellus hairs turns terminal. Meaning a 12.5% increase in terminal hairs. This is on par with minox results, correct? i.e. by no means any better than current hair treatments, best case scenario?


 Actually that would put terminals over 15%, remember, they showed 3.1% increase in terminals.  And if compoundable, then the procedure would be worth something.   If it's not compoundable, then it's not going to be worth the money they'd have to charge to get the treatment done.  It will not be marketable.

And it also depends on if their results are long lasting, unlike minox which a) doesn't last long after you stop,  b) does nothing to interfere with the balding process, and c) completely sucks a$$ to drench your head in the crap twice a day.    So there still may be a way forward for Replicel, but it certainly looks pretty grim with this as a starting point. 


Gotta say, i'm liking Follica's approach more and more.  Keep silent, work hard and get something that is effective before you run your mouth.

----------


## jpm

> Actually that would put terminals over 15%, remember, they showed 3.1% increase in terminals.  And if compoundable, then the procedure would be worth something.   If it's not compoundable, then it's not going to be worth the money they'd have to charge to get the treatment done.  It will not be marketable.
> 
> And it also depends on if their results are long lasting, unlike minox which a) doesn't last long after you stop,  b) does nothing to interfere with the balding process, and c) completely sucks a$$ to drench your head in the crap twice a day.    So there still may be a way forward for Replicel, but it certainly looks pretty grim with this as a starting point. 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, i'm liking Follica's approach more and more.  Keep silent, work hard and get something that is effective before you run your mouth.


 Whats the situation with Follica then?? I know so little about them lol

----------


## clandestine

Great, thanks for the insightful replies alchemist, jpm, pinotq.

----------


## paulsreef

> Also a sense of humor TRUMPS anything a person can offer.......


 Also, women are more interested in how much attention we pay them, and  hearing how beautiful we think they are. Paying more attention to your hair than them won't even get you to first base.

----------


## ccmethinning

> Also, women are more interested in how much attention we pay them, and  hearing how beautiful we think they are. Paying more attention to your hair than them won't even get you to first base.


 Women are only interested in attention from men they consider worthy. All others are just creeps (unconfident, depressed, suicidal bald guys.)

----------


## Gjm127

Sorry for the noob question:

Did Histogen and Aderans complete phase 1 clinical trials?
If so, how do they compare to Replicel?

----------


## paulsreef

Maybe we should start an occupy movement? Occupy barber shops, hair salons, shampoo aisles at pharmacies; until we get a cure.

----------


## Gjm127

Guys, just relax about these results...
They are positive results, as in: safety results were met. This will now help them move on to Phase 2, where they can look for OPTIMAL DOSES.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Guys, just relax about these results...
> They are positive results, as in: safety results were met. This will now help them move on to Phase 2, where they can look for OPTIMAL DOSES.


 it was for efficacy too

and they had projected, or hoped for, 20% increases


so..... doesn't mean you shouldn't relax...

----------


## gmonasco

> it was for efficacy too


 See http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...4&postcount=51

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> See http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...4&postcount=51


 yes, I can see that you acknowledged that. i was responding to others who seem confused about the indicated goals of the first phase testing

----------


## goldbondmafia

not to sound ignorant but how come you guys would say the results failed?

----------


## Kamui85

> Sorry for the noob question:
> 
> Did Histogen and Aderans complete phase 1 clinical trials?
> If so, how do they compare to Replicel?


 I want to kow too! or if they are in phase II (including Follica), someone please answer, or point to another post...

----------


## JJacobs152

> not to sound ignorant but how come you guys would say the results failed?


 I'm hoping somebody can answer this question as well. a bit confused as to why people are saying this, when the results were to determine if the procedure is safe...

----------


## john2399

> I'm hoping somebody can answer this question as well. a bit confused as to why people are saying this, when the results were to determine if the procedure is safe...


 People are just desperate and patience is out of the question so when theres lil regrowth than shit hits the fan. I think it's going to take a full year to determine how effective replicel will be just in how histogen had better results after 1 year and how propecia takes a full year to see regrowth. Im curious to see what spencer thinks about the results

----------


## Thinning@30

I seem to remember reading posts that compared the length of the hair cycles in mice, dogs, and humans.  If I remember correctly, the hair cycle for a mouse was several weeks, whereas for a human it was much longer, perhaps even several years.  I wonder if these could be why Replicel got such good regrowth in the mouse trials, but to date has so little to show for the human trial.  Would the results be better at the one year mark?

I can't wait for the David Hall interview, assuming there is still going to be one!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> People are just desperate and patience is out of the question so when theres lil regrowth than shit hits the fan. I think it's going to take a full year to determine how effective replicel will be just in how histogen had better results after 1 year and how propecia takes a full year to see regrowth. Im curious to see what spencer thinks about the results


 
histogen had results 3 months or less



why does it matter what spencer says? He already gave the disclaimer that he is just a normal guy. His opinion is really only so valuable. He is knowledgeable, but do you guys really need him to let you know whether the results were weak or not? I value his opinion and am interested in what his response will be, but some people go a little far with their devotion

----------


## WashedOut

It's a start. Not a great start but still a start. I sure hope they don't call it quits because the more people working on this stuff the better.

----------


## john2399

> histogen had results 3 months or less
> 
> 
> 
> why does it matter what spencer says? He already gave the disclaimer that he is just a normal guy. His opinion is really only so valuable. He is knowledgeable, but do you guys really need him to let you know whether the results were weak or not? I value his opinion and am interested in what his response will be, but some people go a little far with their devotion


 Spencer has been around these so called next treatments and all these clinical trials so im guessing he knows how to understand the next step more than us. You are so negative about everything you post like thanks for ruining my mood and others.

----------


## uninformed

> Spencer has been around these so called next treatments and all these clinical trials so im guessing he knows how to understand the next step more than us. You are so negative about everything you post like thanks for ruining my mood and others.


 Some people just like to make, others feel miserable, its as if it some how makes them feel better.

----------


## uninformed

> Spencer has been around these so called next treatments and all these clinical trials so im guessing he knows how to understand the next step more than us. You are so negative about everything you post like thanks for ruining my mood and others.


 Some people just like to make, others feel miserable, its as if it some how makes them feel better.

----------


## kanyon

If this only results in a 3% improvement than I guess the cost of the treatment should be around $100 rather than thousands, right?

That's some good news.

----------


## 67mph

For the love of god, can those that mention mice stop mentioning mice??!

----------


## re22

Does anyone know when the new Replicel interview is going to be released?

----------


## Papillion

There are some seriously fickle people on this thread. They make me think of people running from one side of a ship to the other, one minute expecting miracles the next blowing any sort of advance out the water.

These were safety tests. They seem to have passed. If they choose to advance to the next level then good, it's no skin off your nose if you arnt financing it.

I understand there are some desperate souls here, but get some stability in your lives. I don't see as replicel owe you anything, let them get on with their work, all you guys do is guess continually anyway.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Does anyone know when the new Replicel interview is going to be released?


 
probably "sometime in may" lol... similar to their result release

----------


## gmonasco

> There are some seriously fickle people on this thread. They make me think of people running from one side of a ship to the other, one minute expecting miracles the next blowing any sort of advance out the water.


 It's kind of amusing (if not sad) to see people in these forums whine about how so many supposedly promising treatments aren't being followed up on, then whine again when somebody actually does follow up on them.

Although it's of little comfort to people who insist on treatments promising more hair RIGHT NOW, even failed research efforts are an important part of the overall process.

----------


## jman91

> It's kind of amusing (if not sad) to see people in these forums whine about how so many supposedly promising treatments aren't being followed up on, then whine again when somebody actually does follow up on them.
> 
> Although it's of little comfort to people who insist on treatments promising more hair RIGHT NOW, even failed research efforts are an important part of the overall process.

----------


## gmonasco



----------


## 67mph

Interview's been done already, got its own thread, like here there's good and bad posts but of course what you do is listen to the interview yourself and disect the info how you see fit, just beware (unlike some) it's best to keep the innervoice to yourself, share but don't scare!

C'mon Replicel, we've a Big3 (and then some, some guys don't realise) fighting to make this happen!

----------


## Nilli57211

> We need to see the data stratified by sex before getting down on the numbers.  9 of the 19 subjects were female.  It seems to me that this treatment would more effective in men due to the quality cells in the male donor area.  I don't think women have this stable donor area to pull cells from which, which could compromise their results.


 Actually if anything, I think it would work better in women, just as Rogaine has been shown to - the reason for this being that women's hair follicles aren't as "far gone" as men's.  As for unstable donor cells, even if that were an issue, it doesn't seem like that would have an effect on these initial results (though possibly those hairs might fall out faster in the long run).

I think the negativity is ridiculous.  They've produced results (though fairly small), they proved safety - and people are blasting them because they haven't cured baldness in their PHASE I trial.  We all want a cure, so the negative comments aren't helping anyone, especially when they're not based on anything.  Let the scientists do their jobs, live your lives, and understand that it's more about the big picture than every little set of seemingly disappointing results.  Remember Histogen produced impressive results as well - there's more than one company working on this, and we really only need one of them to get it right.

----------


## raminjan

Naturally if your hair cells are weak enough to produce hair, then they produce hair at the microscopic level under your skin so I don't know why Repicell calls it's results a positive and optimistic results. by seen 12 microscopic hairs grown.

----------


## goldbondmafia

hey guys, i was trying to make a thread but i cant for some reason it wont let me. I was gonna ask:

1. Will replicel release photos from their most recent results?

2. Will they give us another update 6 months from their most recent results to see how their patients are doing after a year?

Thanks!

----------


## Horseshoe

> hey guys, i was trying to make a thread but i cant for some reason it wont let me. I was gonna ask:
> 
> 1. Will replicel release photos from their most recent results?
> 
> 2. Will they give us another update 6 months from their most recent results to see how their patients are doing after a year?
> 
> Thanks!


 If the results after one year are cosmetically significant and improves beyond what was reported at the six month mark they will release the photos. Lets keep our fingers crossed.

----------


## sickly_burnt_tree_forest

I bet when they first tested on mice they had a few hairs sprout up and it took refinement, so why shouldnt humans be the same? i think aslong as it works to some degree there is alot of room for improvement in the near future. I just hope they get to keep on going and who ever brings a acceptable cure to this disease is going to be rich as they want to be.

----------


## 67mph

This thread had masses of posts each day in the run-up to the 6month trail reaults, now there isn't much happening, where's everyone gone?!

Shall i start a 12month results countdown?

5 months and 12 days approx. to go...?

----------


## gmonasco

> This thread had masses of posts each day in the run-up to the 6month trail reaults, now there isn't much happening, where's everyone gone?!


 They've gone to the Histogen thread. 




> Shall i start a 12month results countdown?


 Given the six-month results, I don't think many people here have much anticipation for the twelve-month results.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> This thread had masses of posts each day in the run-up to the 6month trail reaults, now there isn't much happening, where's everyone gone?!
> 
> Shall i start a 12month results countdown?
> 
> 5 months and 12 days approx. to go...?


 
somebody should put a highlight reel together of all the funny speculation...

"if they do more than 50% increase its all over!"

"Do you think they'll be able to give me a hairline lower than my adolescent one?!"

"should I invest everything I have in replicel?"


I"m sure there are more

----------


## 67mph

You know i thought that's what was happening.

We're just all busy chasing tails!

----------


## sickly_burnt_tree_forest

chasing tails is fine, anything to give hope and take up the time... having hairloss at a young age is worse than cancer...you dont get the concideration of dying from others, but your soul is. these companys are all we have for hope.

----------


## marginex

Another update, quite positive in my eyes!

http://www.replicel.com/further-anal...linical-trial/ 

Brett

----------


## NotBelievingIt

I'd be curious how quickly a *brand new* follicile takes to make a hair.  Its first growth cycle probably doesn't succeed its second is probably not complete either.

Think healthy-ly fed babies.  Some grow hair like mad in the womb, some have wisps for many months if not longer.  But what about the same thing in an adult?


Given proper nutrition, and not boosters, that is.

----------


## Davey Jones

> I'd be curious how quickly a *brand new* follicile takes to make a hair.  Its first growth cycle probably doesn't succeed its second is probably not complete either.
> 
> Think healthy-ly fed babies.  Some grow hair like mad in the womb, some have wisps for many months.  But what about the same thing in an adult?
> 
> 
> Given proper nutrition, and not boosters, that is.


 Yeah, I love how some people were so willing to say "see, I told you Replicel would fail" at six months. Most treatments take much longer, and this is a fairly distinct (from current treatments) method.

Jeez, people, Replicel may or may not be a flop, but at least give it as long as you'd give fin.

----------


## PayDay

Just saw this tweet.

Further Analysis Reveals Double Digit Hair Growth in RepliCels First-in-man Clinical Trial

http://www.replicel.com/further-anal...linical-trial/

----------


## 67mph

I've seen the update also today, every little helps and while the i-told-you-so gang are busy smashing up another possible hairloss cure thread, take this time for positivity in this minefield i say.

I see it as the steppng stones are getting just that little bit closer together, before you know it we'll/they'll have a bridge we can all cross and we can then look back, and think, shit, we're here, we made it ...now lets get busy worrying over something else, haa!!

----------


## mimosa

I know I'm a woman and this is mostly a male oriented forum, but I wanna give my 2 cents.

I think that this announcement was made in order to make people realize that the previous results released were not all that bad. Of course some people will still think these are bad news, and I get it, 'cause we're all desperate for a cure (I should know, I'm a 23 year old woman with thinning hair, it's devastating)... but I still have faith in Replicel... I think they're on the right track and as has been noted before, these things take A LOT of time. These are new treatments, there's no background to compare them to, so results will vay a lot from time to time. I think that even if Replicel can't grow a lot of hair, if they can somehow make existing follicles immune to hair loss, that would be awesome! Sadly with science and new treatments it's all about trial and error and that takes time... I always remember that famous quote by Edison:

"I have not failed. I have just found 10,000 ways that don't work".

And that's the way it is... but in any case I'm grateful thatt there are people working on this, and I think at least one out of the four main companies working on this will succeed. Maybe next year, maybe 5 years from now, maybe in 10 years... but some day, someone will make it. I know we all want a cure NOW - when I look in the mirror sometimes I feel very angry that there's still no way to fix such a fundamental part of my image... but I'm sure there will be a cure.

You know what would have been bad results, anyway? If this had somehow encouraged hair loss. Maybe I'm too optimistic or naive, but I'm one of the people who think that 6 months is still to early to judge Replicel's efficacy.

----------


## NotDyingBald

> I know how much we want to hear 500% regrowth guys. 
> 
> But we need to interpretate the numbers released. We are not talking about regrowth after the use of Minox, Fin, or whatever, where the follicles producing hair are already there, hair strucutures are already formed. Dont forget that this is introduncing new cells into the scalp, so it takes time for the body to establish them, evolve and finally start working(producing hair) 
> 
> So, if from Minox we need at least 6 months to start seeing(if they are) results, and 1 year or more, from Fin, i think that having hair growth from new structures only 6 months after injection(and in phase 1), its definitely good news.
> 
> Oh, and with that little tiny detail: without having to take the chances of having your dick dead.


 I just quoted my own reply. Just because it seems to me that is one of the most sense replys about Replicel, and no one noticed it. Or maybe im just stupid.

----------


## krewel

> ... and while the i-told-you-so gang are busy smashing up another possible hairloss cure thread, take this time for positivity in this minefield i say.


 Yes, it's ridiculous. People can't even imagine how complicated alopecia and the hair follicle as an organ itself is. They think they know something because they read some stuff on Wikipedia and Hairsite. 
Prof.Hoffmann of Replicel has been specializing on Alopecia as a Professor at German Phillips University since 1998(2003). Just check out his cv:
Prof.Hoffmann CV

If any of you guys think, you know better than him, all I can do is nothing but laugh.

----------


## clandestine

> Yes, it's ridiculous. People can't even imagine how complicated alopecia and the hair follicle as an organ itself is.


 If we're able to start growing organs etc. from scratch, I'm sure hair follicles can't be all that more complicated.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfqxbwbjw00
Lung^

----------


## greatjob!

> If we're able to start growing organs etc. from scratch, I'm sure hair follicles can't be all that more complicated.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfqxbwbjw00
> Lung^


 Yes but a lung doesn't fall off and regenerate itself every few months....

----------


## TrueGround

> I just quoted my own reply. Just because it seems to me that is one of the most sense replys about Replicel, and no one noticed it. Or maybe im just stupid.


 I think that is one of the most sensible of the positive replies I've seen to this situation as well.  It's exactly my thought process and how I wanted to respond to the results, but I couldn't think of how to put it into words at that moment, got busy, and said screw it after all the overwhelming bashing started pouring in.

I never jumped the Replicel ship, even after being disappointed in not seeing crazy regrowth.  But after I washed away my sorrows with a couple ****tails and shrugged it off the next day, it almost started to make sense that there wasn't much regrowth at 6 months.

For instance, posters here have been referring to Histogen as possibly being "Minox on steroids" - coaxing follicles out of telogen phase into anagen via a potent dose of growth factors.  However, Replicel took the approach of addressing the issue at a very early step in follicle genesis (as I understand it) with replicated ("brand new") DSC cells - at least one, if not several steps before Histogen's growth factor approach even comes into play.  Essentially, the treatment is restarting from scratch or close to it.  It only seems to make sense that it will take significant time for brand new follicle genesis,  for that follicle to go through multiple "cycles" or processes we may not be aware of and then to be capable of generating a terminal hair (like in a baby's scalp^).  It could also make sense that any vellous hair follicles would take considerable time to recruit DSC cells and tare down/rebuild, where as Histogen's growth factors are immediately, and unnaturally available - thus the hasty new or "coaxed" hair growth.  

The above has been theorized with very little bio knowledge.  But shit man, they grew hair on mice ears and feet!  Plus D. Hall said a mouse's biological processes cycle much faster than a human's.  I know they were mice, but it was approached at the cellular level.  I don't see why it shouldn't work in humans once the (seemingly many) kinks are worked out.

I'm over being pissed about the prelim efficacy.  I'd just be legitimately surprised if Replicel doesn't develop into SOMETHING viable, whatever those results might entail.

----------


## Maradona

> I think that is one of the most sensible of the positive replies I've seen to this situation as well.  It's exactly my thought process and how I wanted to respond to the results, but I couldn't think of how to put it into words at that moment, got busy, and said screw it after all the overwhelming bashing started pouring in.
> 
> I never jumped the Replicel ship, even after being disappointed in not seeing crazy regrowth.  But after I washed away my sorrows with a couple ****tails and shrugged it off the next day, it almost started to make sense that there wasn't much regrowth at 6 months.
> 
> For instance, posters here have been referring to Histogen as possibly being "Minox on steroids" - coaxing follicles out of telogen phase into anagen via a potent dose of growth factors.  However, Replicel took the approach of addressing the issue at a very early step in follicle genesis (as I understand it) with replicated ("brand new") DSC cells - at least one, if not several steps before Histogen's growth factor approach even comes into play.  Essentially, the treatment is restarting from scratch or close to it.  It only seems to make sense that it will take significant time for brand new follicle genesis,  for that follicle to go through multiple "cycles" or processes we may not be aware of and then to be capable of generating a terminal hair (like in a baby's scalp^).  It could also make sense that any vellous hair follicles would take considerable time to recruit DSC cells and tare down/rebuild, where as Histogen's growth factors are immediately, and unnaturally available - thus the hasty new or "coaxed" hair growth.  
> 
> The above has been theorized with very little bio knowledge.  But shit man, they grew hair on mice ears and feet!  Plus D. Hall said a mouse's biological processes cycle much faster than a human's.  I know they were mice, but it was approached at the cellular level.  I don't see why it shouldn't work in humans once the (seemingly many) kinks are worked out.
> 
> I'm over being pissed about the prelim efficacy.  I'd just be legitimately surprised if Replicel doesn't develop into SOMETHING viable, whatever those results might entail.


 You guys are tripping ! Replicel doesn't have a good record and even if these results were true, who the hell needs microscopic hairs and unnoticeable increased density which are not even consistent on all patients.

Growing hair a mouse feet? Replicel's not the only one who has done it, all HM companies can do it.  Replicel used their "patented" procedure consisting of DSC cells and DP cells, the latter used by ARI, and they got the exact same result on mouses feet.

The results were also the same in mouse's ear but the only difference is that the DSC cells did not cluster. This is the reason why replicel was born, they thought these DSC cells were the progenitor cells capable of regenerating the entire hair structure even affecting the AGA tissue around it for it's survival but it has FAILED to produce what they thought it could do.

This is all ADERANS all over again and aderans has solved the clustering problem with some tweaks. 

Aderans is way ahead of replicel and want to market their procedure and they are trying to cure advanced stage pattern baldness. 

Replicel's just trying to impress investors by growing some stuff on thinning areas to get some good results, sell their stuff and get paid. Wether they come to market or not, they do not care.

However all these companies will not cure MPB, they are not solving the root of the problem but simply prolonging the inevitable and for how long? apparently not enough to market it.

You guys need a reality check. Don't get me wrong I want this shit to be cured I am in no treatment whatsover but nothing is impressive so far.

Histogen results are somewhat impressive and lets hope they can last.

----------


## BoSox

> Aderans is way ahead of replicel and want to market their procedure and they are trying to cure advanced stage pattern baldness.


 What's a realistic release date for Aderans?

----------


## krewel

> If we're able to start growing organs etc. from scratch, I'm sure hair follicles can't be all that more complicated.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfqxbwbjw00
> Lung^


 Well, the hair follicle is an organ and there were enough interviews were scientists that said cloning a follicle would be almost as complex as cloning a kidney. Only because it's small it doesn't mean it's easy to understand. Unless you're a biological/medical scientist, trust me, you could kind of say it's beyond our understanding.

----------


## 67mph

...Damn it!

Positivity didn't last long eh ...they're back!!

Once the threads get bumped, the 'know-it-alls' (minus the lab coats i notice??!) come crawling over for a sniff around.

This is a Replicel thread, Rep-li-cel.

Now go and fill in some wikipedia pages yeah.

----------


## JJJJrS

> ...Damn it!
> 
> Positivity didn't last long eh ...they're back!!
> 
> Once the threads get bumped, the 'know-it-alls' (minus the lab coats i notice??!) come crawling over for a sniff around.
> 
> This is a Replicel thread, Rep-li-cel.
> 
> Now go and fill in some wikipedia pages yeah.


 I don't understand this mentality on here. Why does everyone have to be "positive" about Replicel? Is this a cult where everybody has to think the same and blindly believe, with little evidence, that every one of these treatments in development will work?

We all want to see Replicel succeed and baldness to be cured. But we also have to be objective. Setting unrealistic goals and getting your hopes up only to be disappointed in the end isn't the best thing to do either.

Replicel didn't exactly behave in the most responsible manner with the paid advertisements themselves. What matters most in the end though is what Replicel does, not what posters on here say.

I know baldness is difficult to deal with but some of you should show a little more emotional maturity. If you strongly believe in Replicel then you shouldn't be bothered if some people show skepticism, which is a normal reaction.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> What's a realistic release date for Aderans?


 If it's anything like other trials I'm thinking 2017. 5 years off.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sure that's just speculating. I don't know how long it will take Aderans to get the infrastructure in place and how long a phase 3 trial they intend to run. It's complete guess work at this point but 2017 seems reasonable if they really are to wrap up phase 2 towards the end of this year or early next.

----------


## UK_

> What's a realistic release date for Aderans?


 id probably say 6780.

----------


## 67mph

I'm a glass half full type a fella as much as possible, where possible.

I just don't like to drink with the half empty type'a guys that's all.

----------


## Horseshoe

Has anyone seen how low the Replicel stock has fallen. It closed today at $1.21 If it keeps dropping like this not sure where the funding will be to forge ahead.
How disconcerting...

----------


## Davey Jones

> Has anyone seen how low the Replicel stock has fallen. It closed today at $1.21 If it keeps dropping like this not sure where the funding will be to forge ahead.
> How disconcerting...


 If my understanding is accurate, that is not where their funding comes from.  They sell stocks initially (and take private funding) to gain capital.  Past that, the changes in stock prices only really affects individuals who hold stock.  To be fair, that is probably in good part some of the higher ups at Replicel, but the company itself is not funded based around rising and falling stock prices.

Again, if my understanding is accurate, they have at least enough funding to finish their Phase II already lined up.

----------


## Horseshoe

> If my understanding is accurate, that is not where their funding comes from.  They sell stocks initially (and take private funding) to gain capital.  Past that, the changes in stock prices only really affects individuals who hold stock.  To be fair, that is probably in good part some of the higher ups at Replicel, but the company itself is not funded based around rising and falling stock prices.
> 
> Again, if my understanding is accurate, they have at least enough funding to finish their Phase II already lined up.


 Thanks for the clarification. In the end I've lost my hair my money and all hope of escaping this NW7 prison.

----------


## Sogeking

> I know I'm a woman and this is mostly a male oriented forum, but I wanna give my 2 cents.
> 
> I think that this announcement was made in order to make people realize that the previous results released were not all that bad. Of course some people will still think these are bad news, and I get it, 'cause we're all desperate for a cure (I should know, I'm a 23 year old woman with thinning hair, it's devastating)... but I still have faith in Replicel... I think they're on the right track and as has been noted before, these things take A LOT of time. These are new treatments, there's no background to compare them to, so results will vay a lot from time to time. I think that even if Replicel can't grow a lot of hair, if they can somehow make existing follicles immune to hair loss, that would be awesome! Sadly with science and new treatments it's all about trial and error and that takes time... I always remember that famous quote by Edison:
> 
> "I have not failed. I have just found 10,000 ways that don't work".
> 
> And that's the way it is... but in any case I'm grateful thatt there are people working on this, and I think at least one out of the four main companies working on this will succeed. Maybe next year, maybe 5 years from now, maybe in 10 years... but some day, someone will make it. I know we all want a cure NOW - when I look in the mirror sometimes I feel very angry that there's still no way to fix such a fundamental part of my image... but I'm sure there will be a cure.
> 
> You know what would have been bad results, anyway? If this had somehow encouraged hair loss. Maybe I'm too optimistic or naive, but I'm one of the people who think that 6 months is still to early to judge Replicel's efficacy.


 Welcome to the forum mimosa  :Smile: .
I feel the same way as you do. Hey if in 1 year post op they get 20-30% regrowth or increase in  total hair than they mightbe on something.

But the guys at REplicel themselves have stated thay would deem their treatment successful if they get more than 15% regrowth...
We'll wait and see I guess... 
Its frustrating but who knows...

----------


## UK_

> You know what would have been bad results, anyway? If this had somehow encouraged hair loss.


 It did for some of the participants! LOL

- but er yeh.... a 63&#37; success rate aint half bad when they've yet to establish dosing/number of injections or even a time period - we all know how long hair loss treatments take to work, finasteride 12 months, minox 8 - 12 months... the hair max laser comb (lol) around 8 - 12 months... so we cant sit here and honestly expect miracles at 6 months.

Aderans only managed to get up to a circa 70% success rate after enrolling 250 patients in Phase II.. Replicel have done it in Phase I... I think we have to applaud that.

----------


## kaandereli

"RepliCel’s next (Phase IIb) trial is designed to be a dose-finding study which will assess the number of characterized cells and the appropriate treatment pattern necessary to promote optimal hair growth.  Subject to regulatory approval, the Company is planning a 12-24 month clinical trial that will include multiple subject cohorts studying different doses of DSCC.  *Each subject will be given several different injections, while some cohorts will receive additional injections at subsequent time points.*  The Company will also review its standard operating procedures (SOPs) of cell biopsy, cell isolation, cell culture media, cell carrier, and injection media to fine-tune those processes in advance of a regulatory submission for a Phase IIb dosing trial."

they say that in phase 2 some patients will receive multiple injections at regular intervals.since phase 1 is about ensuring first the safety , they weren't free to make multiple dosages.
now i see why d.hall called 10-15&#37; growth as success since they made only 1 injection.
in phase 2 , replicel may multiply the growth percentages.
this is why histogen have been showing significant results since they ve been injecting multiple dosages.

----------


## iHope

> only 1 injection.


 
That explains a lot... now let's hope it'll be sucessful.

----------


## Horseshoe

It seems like Replicel's stock price is falling faster than my hair and being that i'm already a NW7 it doen't look good for both the stock and my hair.  :Frown:

----------


## gmonasco

Replicel stock is now yours for 87 cents per share!

----------


## 67mph

Further updates!

It may happen, 2 years from now, 
perhaps...?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Further updates!
> 
> It may happen, 2 years from now, 
> perhaps...?


 Tells us nothing.

And they haven't released photos, I have little hope on these guys.

----------


## 67mph

Oh, right you are.

----------


## ccmethinning

> Tells us nothing.
> 
> And they haven't released photos, I have little hope on these guys.


 They did release photos today. I don't see anything promising in the photos, but they did release them nonetheless.

----------


## 2020

^ and that was the best responder

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> ^ and that was the best responder


 Is it just me or do they look the same?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Is it just me or do they look the same?


 thats not just you....

so.... they only seem to report hair densities in this.... no total hair count increases



maybe people should check out my betamethasone veratal or cobetal portionate threads..... or some gho threads.... because this is well.... underwhelming by a very very very long shot

----------


## ccmethinning

I wonder if 15% would look more significant on entire treated head of let's say a NW3 with a full head shot picture.

----------


## john2399

I see alot more new thin hairs...does that mean eventually those hairs will get thick and strong?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

It doesn't even look like the same area of hair.. does anybody have the ability to lay the pictures over each other with a photo program? make sure you match the right tattoos

----------


## Horseshoe

> Is it just me or do they look the same?


 They look different but not in a good way.
The tattoos look different.   And in one picture there is a terminal hair growing out of one tattoo and not the other picture. the new hairs are velus or small and thin so it can't be a new hair.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> They look different but not in a good way.
> The tattoos look different.   And in one picture there is a terminal hair growing out of one tattoo and not the other picture. the new hairs are velus or small and thin so it can't be a new hair.


 thats the new tattoo that has the hair "growing" out of it


I guess it is the same picture now that I look at it

----------


## Horseshoe

> thats the new tattoo that has the hair "growing" out of it
> 
> 
> I guess it is the same picture now that I look at it


 One picture has one tattoo the other has two tatttoos. are you saying that they put a second tattoo on his head? And there is a terminal hair growing out of one tattoo.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Balls. That's disappointing. Oh well. Anyone find the Aderans video where Dr. Washenik shows one of their before and afters? Might make a nice comparison.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> One picture has one tattoo the other has two tatttoos. are you saying that they put a second tattoo on his head? And there is a terminal hair growing out of one tattoo.


 no, the photo says they added another tattoo further into the trial. I'm saying the tattoo with a hair coming out of it is the second tattoo added later. if you identify the first tattoo in this way, then you can look and notice that the positioning of hairs around this first tattoo are the same in both pictures. I'm just saying that its definitely a picture of the same person.

this might also help you identify new hairs, but, there doesn't seem to be many. this could be a big deal if the hairs started to get bigger, but they dont seem like much currently... and should be thicker by now I would think.





can someone lay the negative of the second photo on top of the first photo and match the tattoos?

----------


## Mojo Risin

Those results are pathetic.
I don't know if I should laugh or cry when looking at them.

----------


## Pate

I think if that person's hair grew out you would hardly even notice that section was balding. 

That said, it's definitely the same area and there is definitely a substantial increase in vellus hairs. All depends on whether those hairs become terminal.

But if their best result is growing small amounts of hair on an already basically full-coverage scalp, they have problems. If those new hairs don't become terminal at 12 months, they have real problems.

----------


## jpm

I think what people need to remember is that growing hair takes a long time. in the second picture there seems to be an increase in thin hairs, which will thicken (hopefully) over time. if you think when a baby is born, they have really thin wispy hair and this soon thickens in 18 - 24 months....we just have to be patient. 

I think a lot of people are comparing to Histogen which showed a cosmetic difference in only 3 months. This is a totally different approach than histogen, and we just have to have patience.

----------


## 67mph

Well said JPM, some folk want a pic of an afro created from a small dose of Replicel, on a Norwood 5 before they truly believe the science.

----------


## jpm

I don't know why people expected to see much regrowth at 6 months. All treatments at the moment usually don't show any cosmetic difference at 6 months (fin, minox etc) so why would people assume replicel would have a cosmetic difference at 6 months.

----------


## john2399

> I don't know why people expected to see much regrowth at 6 months. All treatments at the moment usually don't show any cosmetic difference at 6 months (fin, minox etc) so why would people assume replicel would have a cosmetic difference at 6 months.


 I agree, I see alot more new thin hairs which could turn terminal in 12 months.

----------


## iHope

I agree with positive comments... it's just too early to give opinions atm...

----------


## Horseshoe

> I don't know why people expected to see much regrowth at 6 months. All treatments at the moment usually don't show any cosmetic difference at 6 months (fin, minox etc) so why would people assume replicel would have a cosmetic difference at 6 months.


 Right you are. People are impatient, myself included but you hit the nail on the head. It took years to loose, it may take years to get it back. Lets hope they find a way to speed up the process. I'm already bald, i'm getting older and I can't take it anymore....  :Mad:

----------


## UK_

> Right you are. People are impatient, myself included but you hit the nail on the head. It took years to loose, it may take years to get it back. Lets hope they find a way to speed up the process. I'm already bald, i'm getting older and I can't take it anymore....


 Yes exactly, nobody here can outright deny that the new follicles go into a resting phase before entering anagen, we all know how Finasteride works... dont we?... naysayers?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Right you are. People are impatient, myself included but you hit the nail on the head. It took years to loose, it may take years to get it back. Lets hope they find a way to speed up the process. I'm already bald, i'm getting older and I can't take it anymore....


 The reason Finasteride and Minoxidil can take as long as they do is because they have to work up to their potential.  Hence the reason you lose what you gained when you stop taking them.

Directly creating a new follicile that is immune or "immunizing" existing will directly lead to normal growth cycles.  It won't have to "build up to" anything.  It will just be.

----------


## 2020

> Directly creating a new follicile that is immune or "immunizing" existing will directly lead to normal growth cycles.  It won't have to "build up to" anything.  It will just be.


 if that is even happening(brand new follicles)....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sogeking

I guess we'll see. Although I'm not hoping too much....

----------


## 67mph

Replicel are prepping for phase ll trials which is, as far as i gather, entirely in regards to dosage.

The outcome of this little number, may turn out to be a miracle maker!

----------


## iHope

> Replicel are prepping for phase ll trials which is, as far as i gather, entirely in regards to dosage.
> 
> The outcome of this little number, may turn out to be a miracle maker!


 Yeah, and this study should be ONLY relevant one! Let's hope for the best... or maybe to find out another hair health function.

----------


## 67mph

...and sorry, when i said phase ll, i of course meant phase llb!

----------


## UK_

http://www.stemcelltreatment.me/biol...r-hair-growth/

"Molecular imaging will speed up the development of stem cell therapies for hair loss".

IMO... throw magic at this shit it'll always be "5 years away".

----------


## NotDyingBald

http://www.replicel.com/replicel-pro...inical-trials/


In one month, the subjects of this first trial should complete 12 months after the first injection. We should try to get some information about the results.

----------


## Thinning@30

> In one month, the subjects of this first trial should complete 12 months after the first injection. We should try to get some information about the results.


 I agree.  After the disappointment following Replicel's publication of its first trial results, it seems like a lot of the energy and enthusiasm behind Replicel's approach died down.  I've been wondering though if any of the trial participants experienced continued improvement and possibly more significant results at the 9-month or 12-month mark.

----------


## Maradona

> I agree.  After the disappointment following Replicel's publication of its first trial results, it seems like a lot of the energy and enthusiasm behind Replicel's approach died down.  I've been wondering though if any of the trial participants experienced continued improvement and possibly more significant results at the 9-month or 12-month mark.


 IMHO, they're done.

Even if it comes to market it wont be effective on us, CEO clearly said it won't work on everyone.

----------


## TrueGround

^ Completely unsubstantiated

----------


## Thinning@30

I fully understand everyone's feelings of being let down by Replicel.  On the other the hand, they are going ahead with another trial, which indicates they must have some faith in their approach.  As for it not working on everyone, that's a given.  Neither do finasteride and minoxidil.  We need are as many different treatment approaches for hair loss as possible.  I hope we can get more information.

----------


## NotDyingBald

I understand people feeling disapointed about Replicel. But that´s not because Replicel results. That´s because there are a few pseudo-scientists writing bullshit on this forum. Guys wich hairloss has led them to a point where they think they a know a lot more than real scientists workin´for us.(and also for the money, but yeah, we all do it don´t we?~). Guys who are mixing stuff in their scalps wich they don´t know exactly what it is, and thinking that science works based on a " if A>B and B>C, then A>C". But worse, there are some guys following them.

But i´m sure that those "scientists" will be right about everything that is being developed. But not because they have some understanding of it. It´s because they just say everything about it. At some point, one of those brilliant mind will be spot on.

----------


## Maradona

> I understand people feeling disapointed about Replicel. But that&#180;s not because Replicel results. That&#180;s because there are a few pseudo-scientists writing bullshit on this forum. Guys wich hairloss has led them to a point where they think they a know a lot more than real scientists workin&#180;for us.(and also for the money, but yeah, we all do it don&#180;t we?~). Guys who are mixing stuff in their scalps wich they don&#180;t know exactly what it is, and thinking that science works based on a " if A>B and B>C, then A>C". But worse, there are some guys following them.
> 
> But i&#180;m sure that those "scientists" will be right about everything that is being developed. But not because they have some understanding of it. It&#180;s because they just say everything about it. At some point, one of those brilliant mind will be spot on.


 I know you're pissed because you don't like to hear negativity.My opinion and other's won't change the future of this company so you might as well ignore it.
Unfortunately,  it's a general consensus among the hair loss community that this is not something to be holding your breath.


It doesn't take a scientist to figure it out. Just look at their phase 1 results, they're pretty bad. They even had to clean the turd and drop a couple of patients to make their positive results be a little higher than their placebo.

Not to mention their before after pictures are exactly the same. 

I know it's 6 months but they do have the 1 year results/photos already and they are not showing it not even to attract more investors after the catastrophe that happened.

Also these results are the same as past HM techniques in the past.

Not saying it's not going to pan out but it is very UNLIKELY and anybody with some research  can figure this out.

Better look out at ARI, they've been trying to solve the replicel's catastrophe for much longer.

----------


## UK_

> IMHO, they're done.
> 
> Even if it comes to market it wont be effective on us, CEO clearly said it won't work on everyone.


 No... they're not _"done"_, they're just getting started.

Nothing works on everyone - Histogen, Aderans name what you will - none of them work on 100&#37; of people, but that's besides the point - because Replicel hit 63% whereas it took Aderans nearly 6 years to get to that level (71%).

Replicel:  "_6 months post-injection is a very early look. For the patients that responded below base-line, their hair loss could be related to the trauma of injections"._

Only 3 patients were below base line - and that coud be due to the trauma of the injections, (as a side, humans like you will forever focus on the negatives) the rest of the patients experienced hair growth and that's what's important here - the treatment works - it just needs refining... no cell therapy out today is the same or worse than when it was used in its first trial, you have to see it is a step by step process - Rome wasnt built in a day.

You cant knock these results, the 6 month efficacy endpoints beat Minox and Finasteride hands down, that's ONE treatment, imagine if it were to be repeated with more injections/higher dosage.

----------


## UK_

> It doesn't take a scientist to figure it out. Just look at their phase 1 results, they're pretty bad. *They even had to clean the turd and drop a couple of patients to make their positive results be a little higher than their placebo.*.


 What a nonsensical accusation you have just made, the individuals that were dropped were taken from the trial BEFORE receiving their injections, lol they didnt look at the results & say _"hey lets shave a couple of these negatives off to make us look better"_.

Rolf, some of the shit stated on this website really makes me chuckle.

----------


## Maradona

> What a nonsensical accusation you have just made, the individuals that were dropped were taken from the trial BEFORE receiving their injections, lol they didnt look at the results & say _"hey lets shave a couple of these negatives off to make us look better"_.
> 
> Rolf, some of the shit stated on this website really makes me chuckle.


 "Before their injections". That's what they claim.

By working I don't mean what they claim, I mean the replication of cells being effective in whatever microscopic improvements you may see and even that IS NOT CONSISTENT in HM techniques since the 90s.

Even taking out those patients out of the trial did not help.

 ~40&#37; placebo? . Might as well get the placebo, sounds cheaper.

Only thing that replicel is doing is taking cells from a different part of the follicle, they were hoping they were the holy grail cells and from the looks of it, it isn't.

Intercytex had the same results or better but they decided that this was not marketable. 


Let it go bro, let it go.

ADERANS is in much better position than replceil.

----------


## UK_

^^ I simply dont agree - you're telling me the company has fraudulently doctored its trial results?  And they did this by telling the public that 3 of the candidates were not included in the trial because of errors in shipping the protocol?

And what about the people who WERE dropped?  Did Replicel hire ninja assassins to have them taken out so they wouldn’t say anything?  Are Replicel also covering up Roswell & the moon landing?  

As for the rest of your comment about cell therapy, if medical science was left to negative people like you we probably would still be stuck in the 1990's - as stated, it's a step by step process... no safe cell therapy available today is the same or worse than when it was used in its first clinical trial.

Negativity serves no purpose, if we gave up at every hurdle we might aswel go back to the primordial soup.

----------


## Maradona

> ^^ I simply dont agree - you're telling me the company has fraudulently doctored its trial results?  And they did this by telling the public that 3 of the candidates were not included in the trial because of errors in shipping the protocol?
> 
> And what about the people who WERE dropped?  Did Replicel hire ninja assassins to have them taken out so they wouldn’t say anything?  Are Replicel also covering up Roswell & the moon landing?  
> 
> As for the rest of your comment about cell therapy, if medical science was left to negative people like you we probably would still be stuck in the 1990's - as stated, it's a step by step process... no safe cell therapy available today is the same or worse than when it was used in its first clinical trial.


 I said even with them "dropping their patients", which they did drop them out ok before the injections, the results are pretty bad.

40&#37; placebo bro, that's a big red flag right there.

I expect medical science to "advance" and use different techniques towards HM, but they're basically doing the same thing with a different type of cell.

We still got ARI miles of head of Replicel, doing the same thing but tweaking their solutions with other ingredients. What is replicel plan B or "second step"? just inject the same crap again.

We still got Histogen which is the most promising. Nothing to be bitching about really.

It's all about keeping your hair intact so you can take most benefit out of these future treatments.

ARI will be done with their phase 2 this year I think or hopefully give an update.
If they fail, you can all forget about these type of "techniques".

----------


## UK_

> I said even with them "dropping their patients", which they did drop them out ok before the injections, the results are pretty bad.
> 
> 40&#37; placebo bro, that's a big red flag right there.


 Your original assertion was that they _purposely_ dropped patients to improve their trial results - am I right?

This is what you stated:




> They even had to clean the turd and drop a couple of patients to make their positive results be a little higher than their placebo


 So they dropped them on purpose... BEFORE the injections... to... improve their results?... Im confused - unless Replicel could see into the future... which if they could... according to your thesis on them being a complete failure - they wouldnt have needed the ninja assassins to begin with.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aluminium-Fo...1216181&sr=8-1

----------


## Maradona

> Your original assertion was that they _purposely_ dropped patients to improve their trial results - am I right?
> 
> This is what you stated:
> 
> 
> 
> So they dropped them on purpose... BEFORE the injections... to... improve their results?... Im confused - unless Replicel could see into the future... which if they could... according to your thesis on them being a complete failure - they wouldnt have needed the ninja assassins to begin with.


 I'm taking out that part of them using their dropped patients to improve their results.

I think theyre placebo are close to 37&#37; TAKING THE PATIENTS OUT.
I just said 40% so you can see the magnitude.

Don't get me wrong bro, I want replicel to succeed. In fact I was the biggest replicel cheerleader and replicel owes me a lot of money because I raised half their capital on this site. :Big Grin: 

But i'm very dissapointed in their results and it isn't what i was expecting at all. I was expecting at least a couple of visible thick terminal hair.

Who knows what may happen next? As a pseudo scientists I don't see much future in it. 

The only interesting part of replicel is the way that the hair grows, I don't think we have seen in the medical literature such feat. Something good may come out from it but from the looks of it with their phase 1, I highly doubt it.

----------


## UK_

> I'mBut i'm very dissapointed in their results and it isn't what i was expecting at all. I was expecting at least a couple of visible thick terminal hair.
> 
> Who knows what may happen next? As a pseudo scientists I don't see much future in it. 
> 
> The only interesting part of replicel is the way that the hair grows, I don't think we have seen in the medical literature such feat. Something good may come out from it but from the looks of it with their phase 1, I highly doubt it.


 What may happen next?  Anything can happen - nobody has tried an injection of a combination of cells from different parts of the follicle yet, all I have seen so far is one company do DSC the other do DC.  People working in research know that cells "know what to do" when they're placed in vivo - surely by combining an injection of DSC + DC the cells will know how to formulate a new follicle once in the correct environment.

----------


## Maradona

> What may happen next?  Anything can happen - nobody has tried an injection of a combination of cells from different parts of the follicle yet, all I have seen so far is one company do DSC the other do DC.  People working in research know that cells "know what to do" when they're placed in vivo - surely by combining an injection of DSC + DC the cells will know how to formulate a new follicle once in the correct environment.


 I think they did and it worked.

----------


## NotDyingBald

Maradona, you cannot say that Replicel´s result are disspointing just because your(and ours) need to see 250% regrowth. You claim that Histogen had much better results, but i remind you the results of their first injections after 1 YEAR(i think just one injection), http://jddonline.com/articles/dermatology/1650

How are these results MUCH better than Replicel´s?

The last results we´ve seen from Histogen are much better:

http://www.histogen.com/downloads/si..._HSC_Final.pdf (just providing the link to support my opinion)

But as you see, these results happened after 10 Injections at baseline, and repeat dose at 6 weeks.

Plus, Histogen is injecting a solution to already formed follicles. Replicel is injecting NEW cells to form follicles. Hair follicles are formed still in pregancy, and yet, you only see a full head of hair in a baby nearly after one year. You see the point? Why, with a treatment like this, should Replicel´s results be disapointing? You´re the one facing negativity to support the need to see results. I´m just facing the things that are presented to us(results) and not following other´s who claim(like you sometimes) things that are not supported by any logical sense. In the end i hope you and me to get cured from this.

----------


## NotDyingBald

> I know you're pissed because you don't like to hear negativity.My opinion and other's won't change the future of this company so you might as well ignore it.


 I´m not pissed of because hearing negativity. I´m pissed off of hearing bullshit in a forum that has for main goal help people with hairloss. So some of this forum users should start using it giving their opinions and contributions based on evidence and studys made by people who has the credits for it. Everyone has the right to their opinion for sure, but not based on anything.

----------


## Kiwi

Replicel should not have created all the hype they did. It was cruel - and now they suck.

----------


## NotDyingBald

> So some of this forum users should start using it giving their opinions and contributions based on evidence and studys made by people who has the credits for it. Everyone has the right to their opinion for sure, but not based on anything.


 


> Replicel should not have created all the hype they did. It was cruel - and now they suck.


 Thanks Kiwi, for supporting what i´ve said.

----------


## Maradona

> Thanks Kiwi, for supporting what i&#180;ve said.


 Bro I am just basing my facts on past HM  techniques.

Replicel is using a different cell, it may all well shit on any other past HM technique that involved replicating cells.

At this point we know it's results are no different than past HM techniques.

But good shit could happen down the road, bro.

----------


## TrueGround

Maradona,

I know you want these treatments to work, and I honestly respect your opinions when you use your head before posting them.  The thing that really pisses me off most is when you and others state negative comments so matter-of-factually.  I know you are basing your opinion of Replicel on past HM techniques, but this is NOT a past HM technique.  Its a CURRENT (technically future) and DIFFERENT approach.

Just quit saying things like "this won't work" or "this company is a total bust" - or whatever it is you're saying along those lines, like you can predict the f*cking future!  Not trying to bash on you here, but you know by now that these comments piss people off and I'm beginning to think you do it for attention.

You could be right and you could be dead wrong about what this treatment will offer in its maturity.  Fact is, NOBODY knows for sure yet! DAMNIT!!!!

----------


## Maradona

> Maradona,
> 
> I know you want these treatments to work, and I honestly respect your opinions when you use your head before posting them.  The thing that really pisses me off most is when you and others state negative comments so matter-of-factually.  I know you are basing your opinion of Replicel on past HM techniques, but this is NOT a past HM technique.  Its a CURRENT (technically future) and DIFFERENT approach.
> 
> Just quit saying things like "this won't work" or "this company is a total bust" - or whatever it is you're saying along those lines, like you can predict the f*cking future!  Not trying to bash on you here, but you know by now that these comments piss people off and I'm beginning to think you do it for attention.
> 
> You could be right and you could be dead wrong about what this treatment will offer in its maturity.  Fact is, NOBODY knows for sure yet! DAMNIT!!!!


 
Yeah of course we exaggerate sometimes. This is a balding forum bro, we are all like that, at least most of us.

I'm just not holding my breath over it. I am a nobody so you might as well ignore my opinion, no sarcasm intended.

Who knows? It might bring something good at the end.

----------


## bananana

The topic is a bit dead, I see.  :Smile: 

Any news? Whats the next milestone?
Or all eyes are on histogen now?

----------


## Kiwi

> The topic is a bit dead, I see. 
> 
> Any news? Whats the next milestone?
> Or all eyes are on histogen now?


 What do you mean "now"?

The only eyes on Replicel were those that belonged to TBT newbies that were too excited (blinded by the medusa aka replicel marketing team) to listen to the older members telling them to relax...

----------


## bananana

> What do you mean "now"?
> 
> The only eyes on Replicel were those that belonged to TBT newbies that were too excited (blinded by the medusa aka replicel marketing team) to listen to the older members telling them to relax...


 Well, you may be right, but I'm wondering whats replicels next move? 
Their stock is way below 1$ now, they'll have to provide some good results in the coming months. Or else..

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Well, you may be right, but I'm wondering whats replicels next move? 
> Their stock is way below 1$ now, they'll have to provide some good results in the coming months. Or else..


 The stock price of a baby bio-tech with no product is practically meaningless.

----------


## UK_

> The stock price of a baby bio-tech with no product is practically meaningless.


 I was about to post the exact same comment about an hour ago but I just couldnt be bothered lol.

What matters is:

_"Do the researchers have enough funds for Phase 2?"_ - *YES*

_"Do the researchers feel a phase 1 result warrants a phase 2?"_ - *YES*

But obviously the _"Replicel-bashing forum crew"_ are experts on this subject, just like how Histogen bashers on Hairsite were experts about _"wnt ligands not being able to grow new hair follicles"_.

----------


## bananana

thanks UK,
i'm just speaking as a plain layman. 

Just wanted to "bump" the thread, see maybe someone got news or sth..

----------


## Tracy C

> Any news? Whats the next milestone?


 It is much too soon for any new news.  We need to wait for the 12 month mark on those phase I/IIa subjects - and the six month mark for the phase IIb subjects.






> Or all eyes are on histogen now?


 I still find this mind set to be very odd.  I just don't see the point in rooting for one company or the other - or bashing on one company to favor another.  The more companies working on this problem the better.  I don't care who wins.  As long as somebody wins, we all win.

----------


## JDW

Also, Based on the primary results replicel at the minimum, even with no regrowth, should stop future loss and prevent progression of MPB...this to me is a success

----------


## Sogeking

> Also, Based on the primary results replicel at the minimum, even with no regrowth, should stop future loss and prevent progression of MPB...this to me is a success


 If it is proven than yes. So far it is just speculation.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Also, Based on the primary results replicel at the minimum, even with no regrowth, should stop future loss and prevent progression of MPB...this to me is a success


 If this proves correct it would be a monumental accomplishment even with 0% regrowth.

----------


## neversaynever

> Also, Based on the primary results replicel at the minimum, even with no regrowth, should stop future loss and prevent progression of MPB...this to me is a success


 This is my thoughts on replicel. I think they have more of a chance of immunizing than growing thousands of new follicles.

Really think they are missing the key. So many have tried injecting cells now, and have failed, or at best have inconsistent results. Im sure replicel are working hard on trying to find out how many injected cells are being recruited etc etc.

Fingers crossed they'll have good news at the end of the year.

Fingers crossed histogen has amazing results end of the year.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Fingers crossed they'll have good news at the end of the year.
> 
> Fingers crossed histogen has amazing results end of the year.


 Imagine if you could grow new follicles with Histogen, Aderans or whatever....then immunize them with Replicel!

Obviously I'm just talking out of my ass but it's nice to live in a time where there is actual hope that things will get better for hair loss sufferers (ie most adults in the world)

----------


## Tracy C

> Imagine if you could grow new follicles with Histogen, Aderans or whatever....then immunize them with Replicel!


 That is exactly what I expect will eventually happen, only Aderans will not be involved.  Aderans will be doing their own exclusive thing through Bosely and Hair Club.

Currenty, the only way Aderans can get the direction of growth right is to grow follicles in donated skin, then harvest the new follicles from the donated skin in an FUE style procedure so they can then be replanted in your scalp as is done during a traditional hair transplant.  Aderans might be the first to offer a solution but it won't be the best - and it won't be the most cost effective.  Too many steps.  The more steps you have in a process the more opportunity you will have to encounter problems.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Imagine if you could grow new follicles with Histogen, Aderans or whatever....then immunize them with Replicel!


 


> That is exactly what I expect will eventually happen, only Aderans will not be involved.  Aderans will be doing their own exclusive thing through Bosely and Hair Club.


 
I was thinking the very same thing earlier today in training class as I stared at the two close buzzed (maybe week out from shaves?) NW5 and NW6s in front of me.

Both looked fine, but the one guy clearly could put on some upper body size.  I think I'm small but damn he barely had an upper arm.

----------


## paulsreef

> I was thinking the very same thing earlier today in training class as I stared at the two close buzzed (maybe week out from shaves?) NW5 and NW6s in front of me.
> 
> Both looked fine, but the one guy clearly could put on some upper body size.  I think I'm small but damn he barely had an upper arm.


 I believe arm transplants have been done.

----------


## 2020

so far Histogen was only able to grow BRAND NEW FOLLICLES in VITRO... from the past two studies they still weren't able to confirm if HSC did in fact grow any new follicles

----------


## 25 going on 65

> That is exactly what I expect will eventually happen, only Aderans will not be involved.  Aderans will be doing their own exclusive thing through Bosely and Hair Club.


 I don't like the sound of that at all. Only Bosley doctors will be able to work with Aderan's regeneration technique?
Has anyone _ever_ had a good transplant from Bosley?!  :Frown:

----------


## Kiwi

> I don't like the sound of that at all. Only Bosley doctors will be able to work with Aderan's regeneration technique?
> Has anyone _ever_ had a good transplant from Bosley?!


 Tracy doesn't know that as a fact - nobody does - and besides aderans want to make as much money as possible so I doubt it'll be exclusive.

@Tracy - heck even if they do have to FUE those babies into my head you can sign me the hell up!!! I'll take 3000 grafts thank you very much  :Big Grin:

----------


## UK_

> so far Histogen was only able to grow BRAND NEW FOLLICLES in VITRO... from the past two studies they still weren't able to confirm if HSC did in fact grow any new follicles


 So how do you explain the difference in hair count from baseline to 12 weeks in BOTH studies?

----------


## 2020

> So how do you explain the difference in hair count from baseline to 12 weeks in BOTH studies?


 ??? hair count is not the same as the number of hair follicles. You certainly have much much more actual hair than follicles. HSC may stimulate existing follicles to produce better hair. Also, the growth factors they're using are being secreted all the time on your scalp so this isn't anything new.

----------


## UK_

> ??? hair count is not the same as the number of hair follicles. You certainly have much much more actual hair than follicles. HSC may stimulate existing follicles to produce better hair. Also, the growth factors they're using are being secreted all the time on your scalp so this isn't anything new.


 Right.  And can you prove ANY of those assumptions?  No.  So I would rather believe the words of the people who are actually DOING the study than some naysaying negative nobody on a forum. 

Your comment about _"growth factors being secreted all the time on the scalp which means Histogen blah blah blah"_ is lunacy - Histogen have recreated a bioengineered process that mimics the cellular environment during embryogenesis, that is, the time before you even resemble a ****ing human being.  This environment is not _"always on your scalp"_ - it happens ONCE and only once, unless you revert to being a fetus every weekend like some kind of alien.

Histogen naysayers please visit the following site and stay there:

http://www.*************/

----------


## Kiwi

> Right.  And can you prove ANY of those assumptions?  No.  So I would rather believe the words of the people who are actually DOING the study than some naysaying negative nobody on a forum. 
> 
> Your comment about _"growth factors being secreted all the time on the scalp which means Histogen blah blah blah"_ is lunacy - Histogen have recreated a bioengineered process that mimics the cellular environment during embryogenesis, that is, the time before you even resemble a ****ing human being.  This environment is not _"always on your scalp"_ - it happens ONCE and only once, unless you revert to being a fetus every weekend like some kind of alien.
> 
> Histogen naysayers please visit the following site and stay there:
> 
> http://www.*************/


 
hahahahahhahhaha!!!

nicely put... but whatever you say i like both you guys  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

Right well its saturday.. which can only mean one thing... FETUS TIME!!! :Big Grin: 

See you all on monday with a NW1!!!

----------


## Kiwi

> Right well its saturday.. which can only mean one thing... FETUS TIME!!!
> 
> See you all on monday with a NW1!!!


 _Making_ fetus time?

Boom!! Now thats what all us balding bros _should_ be doing on the weekend :P

----------


## Pate

> Right.  And can you prove ANY of those assumptions?  No.  So I would rather believe the words of the people who are actually DOING the study than some naysaying negative nobody on a forum.


 Actually he's pretty much right about the first part, and Histogen wouldn't disagree.

He is right that they haven't proven they can grow new follicles in vivo because they haven't tested it on bald scalp - they have only tested it in areas of thinning where all the follicles are still producing hair, but vellus hair. The increase in hair count is most likely just because the terminal hairs are in anagen for so much longer, so more hairs are in anagen at any one time.

I would actually be kind of worried if HSC was producing new follicles in this situation because it would mean the follicle density in the skin actually increased above what it was at birth! Much better that in this situation, HSC just migrates to the existing follicles and reverses the miniaturisation.

When they get around to testing it on bald scalp, then we'll see if they are making new follicles - or possibly if they perfect HSC to the stage where they can prove HSC-treated areas have a higher FU density than hair in the permanent zone. 

I think he's actually also technically correct that the growth factors are present in the scalp all the time too - it's just that HSC recreates the embryonic environment where they are present in much greater concentrations. But obviously to say it "isn't anything new" is a distortion.

----------


## Maradona

> Actually he's pretty much right about the first part, and Histogen wouldn't disagree.
> 
> He is right that they haven't proven they can grow new follicles in vivo because they haven't tested it on bald scalp - they have only tested it in areas of thinning where all the follicles are still producing hair, but vellus hair. The increase in hair count is most likely just because the terminal hairs are in anagen for so much longer, so more hairs are in anagen at any one time.
> 
> I would actually be kind of worried if HSC was producing new follicles in this situation because it would mean the follicle density in the skin actually increased above what it was at birth! Much better that in this situation, HSC just migrates to the existing follicles and reverses the miniaturisation.
> 
> When they get around to testing it on bald scalp, then we'll see if they are making new follicles - or possibly if they perfect HSC to the stage where they can prove HSC-treated areas have a higher FU density than hair in the permanent zone. 
> 
> I think he's actually also technically correct that the growth factors are present in the scalp all the time too - it's just that HSC recreates the embryonic environment where they are present in much greater concentrations. But obviously to say it "isn't anything new" is a distortion.


 It is one of the best interests of any company NOT TO TEST on  a BALD SCALP. 

I was very happy when I asked replicel where they were injecting their stuff and they told me on NW3's temples but they LIED to me. It went downhill from then.

Just forget about companies injecting on bald scalps especially those that do not involve HM. At this point, I don't consider Replicel HM. It will be without doubt hair rejuvenation.

----------


## 2020

> Right.  And can you prove ANY of those assumptions?  No.  So I would rather believe the words of the people who are actually DOING the study than some naysaying negative nobody on a forum.


 huh? They never actually mentioned in any of their studies that they grew BRAND NEW FOLLICLES. It is just implied on their out-of-date website...




> Your comment about _"growth factors being secreted all the time on the scalp which means Histogen blah blah blah"_ is lunacy - Histogen have recreated a bioengineered process that mimics the cellular environment during embryogenesis, that is, the time before you even resemble a ****ing human being.  This environment is not _"always on your scalp"_ - it happens ONCE and only once, unless you revert to being a fetus every weekend like some kind of alien.


 unfortunately that's wrong.... Wnt, VEGF and some others are always being secreted by your body naturally in order to maintain hair in anagen phase. No growth factors -> hair can't reach active phase.

That's why I'm suspicious on how long will these HSC results last since they're not fixing the main problem

NOTHING IS MISSING, IT'S BROKEN!

----------


## Maradona

> huh? They never actually mentioned in any of their studies that they grew BRAND NEW FOLLICLES. It is just implied on their out-of-date website...
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately that's wrong.... Wnt, VEGF and some others are always being secreted by your body naturally in order to maintain hair in anagen phase. No growth factors -> hair can't reach active phase.
> 
> That's why I'm suspicious on how long will these HSC results last since they're not fixing the main problem
> 
> NOTHING IS MISSING, IT'S BROKEN!


 Gotta agree with ya. Let's just hope it lasts a long time.

----------


## UK_

> Actually he's pretty much right about the first part, and Histogen wouldn't disagree.
> 
> He is right that they haven't proven they can grow new follicles in vivo because they haven't tested it on bald scalp - they have only tested it in areas of thinning where all the follicles are still producing hair, but vellus hair. The increase in hair count is most likely just because the terminal hairs are in anagen for so much longer, so more hairs are in anagen at any one time.
> 
> I would actually be kind of worried if HSC was producing new follicles in this situation because it would mean the follicle density in the skin actually increased above what it was at birth! Much better that in this situation, HSC just migrates to the existing follicles and reverses the miniaturisation.
> 
> When they get around to testing it on bald scalp, then we'll see if they are making new follicles - or possibly if they perfect HSC to the stage where they can prove HSC-treated areas have a higher FU density than hair in the permanent zone. 
> 
> I think he's actually also technically correct that the growth factors are present in the scalp all the time too - it's just that HSC recreates the embryonic environment where they are present in much greater concentrations. But obviously to say it "isn't anything new" is a distortion.


 Im not saying they did say they outright created new follicles - Gail Naughton stated she BELIEVED HSC was creating new follicles from stem cells already in the scalp.  Dr Ziering also stated he believed HSC may be reactivating the dormant hair follicles that still retain their original stem cells but are not producing the needed progenitor cells.  Now im not saying his word is gospel, im not saying anyones word is gospel, I just choose to prefer the opinions of people who know what they're talking about as opposed to negative naysayers who should be on HairSite. 

Before 2011, did you even know that bald scalps retain their stem cells?  Did anyone on here know that?  NO... so why should I believe the negative opinions of the people on here regarding Histogen?  

I dont deny that they have not proved they can grow new follicles in vivo, nobody is saying they can - I only mentioned a difference in hair count, but you cant stipulate with 100&#37; certainty that there were no new follicles created just like I cant stipulate with 100% certainty that new follicles WERE created - that's my only point.

The point about _"the growth factors being present all the time"_ is complete rubbish - I dont know why you cant understand this, I KNOW that wnt proteins and everything used in HSC are all used/upregulated in areas of the body (e.g. wound healing & CANCER!), but so are stem cells for the kidney, however, to grow a new kidney you still need to extract the right stem cells, create a viable scaffold and nurture the growth of the cells with the exact compounds in the exact same pattern as the body does during neogenesis.  It's not as simple as them _"just being there"_...

----------


## UK_

> unfortunately that's wrong.... Wnt, VEGF and some others are always being secreted by your body naturally in order to maintain hair in anagen phase. No growth factors -> hair can't reach active phase.
> 
> That's why I'm suspicious on how long will these HSC results last since they're not fixing the main problem
> 
> NOTHING IS MISSING, IT'S BROKEN!


 I dont know why you cant understand this, I KNOW that wnt proteins and everything used in HSC are all used/upregulated in areas of the body (e.g. wound healing & CANCER!), but so are stem cells for the kidney, however, to grow a new kidney you still need to extract the right stem cells, create a viable scaffold and nurture the growth of the cells with the exact compounds in the exact same pattern as the body does during neogenesis. It's not as simple as them "just being there"...

Although the compounds that created and developed every organ in your body are always present in the body throughout your lifetime, your organs dont seem to possess the magical ability to completely regenerate themselves when damaged, what gives?  If the compounds that created them are there, why have they become so shit at doing a job they were once masters at?

Biology is more complicated than you think.

----------


## nikemata

What is replicel?

----------


## UK_

Id love to see Replicel and HSC injected together and then 6 month results.

----------


## Kiwi

> What is replicel?


 5,6, 7 years away?

----------


## 2020

UK, my point is that you don't need to grow anything.... everything is already there but for some reason refuse to grow. Follicles shrink and enlarge themselves automatically due to your body's own natural growth factors.

HSC may be able to emulate what stem cells are doing, but what's the point if it will last two years or so since stem cells still refuse to work like that automatically

----------


## Pate

> Im not saying they did say they outright created new follicles - Gail Naughton stated she BELIEVED HSC was creating new follicles from stem cells already in the scalp.  Dr Ziering also stated he believed HSC may be reactivating the dormant hair follicles that still retain their original stem cells but are not producing the needed progenitor cells.  Now im not saying his word is gospel, im not saying anyones word is gospel, I just choose to prefer the opinions of people who know what they're talking about as opposed to negative naysayers who should be on HairSite. 
> 
> Before 2011, did you even know that bald scalps retain their stem cells?  Did anyone on here know that?  NO... so why should I believe the negative opinions of the people on here regarding Histogen?  
> 
> I dont deny that they have not proved they can grow new follicles in vivo, nobody is saying they can - I only mentioned a difference in hair count, but you cant stipulate with 100% certainty that there were no new follicles created just like I cant stipulate with 100% certainty that new follicles WERE created - that's my only point.


 No, we can't be sure they haven't created new follicles. But whether they have or haven't it's pretty obviously not the main reason for increased hair count, because the areas tested were not missing follicles in the first place.

2020 said: "so far Histogen was only able to grow BRAND NEW FOLLICLES in VITRO... from the past two studies they still weren't able to confirm if HSC did in fact grow any new follicles." 

You said: "So how do you explain the difference in hair count from baseline to 12 weeks in BOTH studies? "

Simple: revitalised follicles = longer anagen = more hairs growing at any one time = increased hair count.

Anyway, sounds like we are in agreement now that that has been clarified. 

Hurry up Histogen. Give us some more results to argue about.

----------


## Conpecia

Pate, when you say the areas tested were not missing follicles, does that mean the areas were not "balding" areas to begin with? Or is that to say that the follicles were merely dormant in balding areas and were revitalized?

----------


## Kiwi

> Pate, when you say the areas tested were not missing follicles, does that mean the areas were not "balding" areas to begin with? Or is that to say that the follicles were merely dormant in balding areas and were revitalized?


 Pâté doesn't work for Histogen and isn't a scientist. And therefore has no ****ing clue what the truth is.

----------


## UK_

> No, we can't be sure they haven't created new follicles. But whether they have or haven't it's pretty obviously not the main reason for increased hair count, because the areas tested were not missing follicles in the first place.
> 
> 2020 said: "so far Histogen was only able to grow BRAND NEW FOLLICLES in VITRO... from the past two studies they still weren't able to confirm if HSC did in fact grow any new follicles." 
> 
> You said: "So how do you explain the difference in hair count from baseline to 12 weeks in BOTH studies? "
> 
> *Simple: revitalised follicles = longer anagen = more hairs growing at any one time = increased hair count.*
> 
> Anyway, sounds like we are in agreement now that that has been clarified. 
> ...


 
I did indeed question why there was a higher hair count, but I did not offer an absolute conclusion, it would be silly for me to stipulate with 100&#37; certainty that new follicles were the reason for the higher hair count, but the hair count continued to increase right up to 12 months.  

Now you can explain this by saying more follicles were simply revitalised in that period, but you can't outright deny the possibility of HSC inducing the growth of new hair follicles, can you?  Yes/No?

My entire point to you & 2020 is that you MUST recognise the probability that new hair follicles were created during the two trials, especially given that the actual scientists who actually conducted the research do BELIEVE new hair follicles grew.

----------


## UK_

Pate, I dont understand your comment about "the fear of HSC creating new follicles due to density of follicles in the scalp".

Do you have the same fear for companies like Aderans and Replicel?

----------


## neversaynever

> UK, my point is that you don't need to grow anything.... everything is already there but for some reason refuse to grow. Follicles shrink and enlarge themselves automatically due to your body's own natural growth factors.
> 
> HSC may be able to emulate what stem cells are doing, but what's the point if it will last two years or so since stem cells still refuse to work like that automatically


 Ill take two years of hair, please!

----------


## neversaynever

> Id love to see Replicel and HSC injected together and then 6 month results.


 100000% agree.

----------


## neversaynever

Im excited about HSC. But I must say, the results theyve made public so far are still very vague. Not that its important what we think, given their priority right now is investment.

Not long before we know more.

----------


## 2020

> Ill take two years of hair, please!


 you people still don't get it.... eventually you will be a NW6 right? The rest of the hair will start thinning too right? How are you planning to keep up with the CYCLING? not talking about density, I'm talking about CYCLING.

If you want some temporary hair there already are compounds that can regrow you that and that's my point - why do all this research if this is just another "boost" and not an actual reversal of a condition? Why go through all those clinical phases? I understand why Replicel and Aderans have to go but in the case of Histogen I don't. They're either wasting time or hiding something from us

----------


## Maradona

> you people still don't get it.... eventually you will be a NW6 right? The rest of the hair will start thinning too right? How are you planning to keep up with the CYCLING? not talking about density, I'm talking about CYCLING.
> 
> If you want some temporary hair there already are compounds that can regrow you that and that's my point - why do all this research if this is just another "boost" and not an actual reversal of a condition? Why go through all those clinical phases? I understand why Replicel and Aderans have to go but in the case of Histogen I don't. They're either wasting time or hiding something from us


 we all get it, 2020. I'll take 2 years too. We are not gonna live forever you know? Hopefully I can use histogen until my mid 30s then **** it, razor time !!!!!!!!

----------


## 2020

> we all get it, 2020. I'll take 2 years too. We are not gonna live forever you know? Hopefully I can use histogen until my mid 30s then **** it, razor time !!!!!!!!


 not my point. If it's true that HSC results are temporary and they're not actually reversing MPB then they're wasting time and money. Temporary COSMETIC improvements don't need to go through those FDA phases I don't know why they're doing that then.
You want temporary hair? There you go:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/fo...rowth-factors/
http://www.professionalmuscle.com/fo...-regrowth.html

why wait for Histogen then?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> you people still don't get it.... eventually you will be a NW6 right? The rest of the hair will start thinning too right? How are you planning to keep up with the CYCLING? not talking about density, I'm talking about CYCLING.
> 
> If you want some temporary hair there already are compounds that can regrow you that and that's my point - why do all this research if this is just another "boost" and not an actual reversal of a condition? Why go through all those clinical phases? I understand why Replicel and Aderans have to go but in the case of Histogen I don't. They're either wasting time or hiding something from us


 Why dont you let them get on with it, rather then speculate.

----------


## Maradona

> not my point. If it's true that HSC results are temporary and they're not actually reversing MPB then they're wasting time and money. Temporary COSMETIC improvements don't need to go through those FDA phases I don't know why they're doing that then.
> You want temporary hair? There you go:
> 
> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/fo...rowth-factors/
> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/fo...-regrowth.html
> 
> why wait for Histogen then?


 you gone crazy.

----------


## 2020

> you gone crazy.


 not really I'm just saying if Histogen is going for a COSMETIC procedure rather than something MEDICAL(from the regenerative category) then they're wasting time because first, they don't have to go through FDA for that and second, we already have a bunch of peptides that regrow hair.

I hope I'm wrong and I hope that Histogen is much better than I imagine it to be  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gmonasco

> not really I'm just saying if Histogen is going for a COSMETIC procedure rather than something MEDICAL(from the regenerative category) then they're wasting time because first, they don't have to go through FDA for that


 The criteria used for determining what constitutes a drug (from the standpoint of the FDA) has nothing to do with whether the effects are permanent.  That isn't the factor that distinguishes drugs from cosmetics.

----------


## bananana

Cmon guys, stop with speculations, you actually know NOTHING whats going on at their labs or what the results will be.

This is just hearsay talk. Lets wait for the official results/interview.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Cmon guys, stop with speculations, you actually know NOTHING whats going on at their labs or what the results will be.
> 
> This is just hearsay talk. Lets wait for the official results/interview.


 I think 2020 shouldnt get HSC when it comes out.

----------


## Maradona

> I think 2020 shouldnt get HSC when it comes out.


 I don't know what's happened to 2020. He's gone all crazy recently. 
He used to bring up very good info on mechanisms of baldness and whatnot. Now he's just downtalking histogen.

HSC it's better than we all thought to be. The question is if it'll work on everyone !

----------


## UK_

2020 if baldness is your main concern with becoming a steroid pumped superman then surely you should be on other forums that are all awaiting cures for the dozen other side effects associated with steroid use, namely liver tumours and heart attacks.

----------


## UK_

Talking about Histogen... when is Spencer going to have another interview with Gail?  It's been over 2 years... :Confused:

----------


## UK_

Do you think Spencer could ask one of the researchers from one of the major companies their opinion on combining solutions from different companies in a separate clinical trial?

Lets say Histogen combine solutions with Replicel and conduct a phase I trial in say 20 patients?... the research for both solutions is there, we have mountains of it from over 30 years.

Would this be possible?  I know they are competitors but perhaps merging they could actually come up with a treatment better than every other company in trials today, it would also work wonders for them financially.

----------


## 2020

> I don't know what's happened to 2020. He's gone all crazy recently. 
> He used to bring up very good info on mechanisms of baldness and whatnot. Now he's just downtalking histogen.


 not crazy. just the more I research, the more disappointed I become in those future treatments...




> HSC it's better than we all thought to be. The question is if it'll work on everyone !


 if it works the way I described in previous posts then no. Bald spots will fail to respond to "growth factors" just like they fail to respond to your body's own growth factors due to upregulated COX-2 enzyme.

Is it a coincidence that strong anti-inflammatories, botox, and thymosin grow hair like crazy?

----------


## UK_

2020 why so depressed?  Team Tokyo are coming to the rescue :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

http://www.astrogle.com/discus/viewthread.php?tid=1758

----------


## UK_

> if it works the way I described in previous posts then no. Bald spots will fail to respond to "growth factors" just like they fail to respond to your body's own growth factors due to upregulated COX-2 enzyme.
> 
> Is it a coincidence that strong anti-inflammatories, botox, and thymosin grow hair like crazy?


 You have been reading far too many Iron_Man posts.

2 years ago he said wnt ligands would have no impact on hair growth but he was talking rubbish - over that time Histogen have proved him wrong and wnt proteins have also reversed grey hair.

A regular NSAID can be used as a COX-2 inhibitor, you can try celecoxib (Celebrex), valdecoxib (Bextra), parecoxib (Dynastat), lumiracoxib - to see if it brings you back to NW1 but I doubt it will.

(Although I believe some were taken off the market because Merck fabricated some of the clinical trials' data surrounding the analgesic effects of the drugs - leading many to encounter fatal cardiovascular complications, some of the products were taken off the market.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> not crazy. just the more I research, the more disappointed I become in those future treatments...
> 
> 
> 
> if it works the way I described in previous posts then no. Bald spots will fail to respond to "growth factors" just like they fail to respond to your body's own growth factors due to upregulated COX-2 enzyme.
> 
> Is it a coincidence that strong anti-inflammatories, botox, and thymosin grow hair like crazy?


 Maybe you should leave this to the professionals.

Your research at best is novice.

----------


## 2020

> 2020 why so depressed?  Team Tokyo are coming to the rescue
> 
> http://www.astrogle.com/discus/viewthread.php?tid=1758


 "Rejuvenate and repair hair follicle".... sighs... the follicle is fine. Leave follicles alone 





> You have been reading far too many Iron_Man posts.
> 
> 2 years ago he said wnt ligands would have no impact on hair growth but he was talking rubbish - over that time Histogen have proved him wrong and wnt proteins have also reversed grey hair.


 right but they didn't make any injections into bald spots where inflammation is upregulated the most.
Also another question: how long will these results last? What makes them think that your body will take over once these growth factors "wear off"?

----------


## UK_

Lol they have lasted past the two year mark - how do you know that the results have declined?  Maybe Gail Naughton will come on the show and say _"yes the first patients are still experiencing stable hair growth"_ - what will you say then?

And plz name me another treatment that you use ONCE and then experience hair growth for 2 years?

Can you and Iron_Man please find me a COX-2 inhibitor that can do that?  

I doubt it.

Regarding your comments about "the HSC not used in bald spots" - in all honesty, some of the pictures at baseline, the hair looked pretty shit to me - you could see copious amounts of vellus hair that looked like they had endured years of being raped by DHT - and all of a sudden 6 months later they were glowing terminal hairs and had new hairs surrounding them.  *I call that a win.*

----------


## 2020

> Lol they have lasted past the two year mark - how do you know that the results have declined?


 two years is expected. Anagen phase lasts about 2-3 years.




> Maybe Gail Naughton will come on the show and say _"yes the first patients are still experiencing stable hair growth"_ - what will you say then?


 I'll be happy I guess but until then...




> And plz name me another treatment that you use ONCE and then experience hair growth for 2 years?


 anything from here should work:
http://www.professionalmuscle.com/fo...rowth-factors/

thymosin B4 is getting excellent results already. Some clinics in Europe are already using it





> Can you and Iron_Man please find me a COX-2 inhibitor that can do that?


 dude I don't pay attention to anything Iron Man writes. He's a troll.




> I doubt it.


 *Reversal of male-pattern baldness, hypertrichosis, and accelerated hair and nail growth in patients receiving benoxaprofen.*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...2/?pageindex=1






> Regarding your comments about "the HSC not used in bald spots" - in all honesty, some of the pictures at baseline, the hair looked pretty shit to me - you could see copious amounts of vellus hair that looked like they had endured years of being raped by DHT - and all of a sudden 6 months later they were glowing terminal hairs and had new hairs surrounding them.  *I call that a win.*


 that's great but I hope the results would be permanent(assuming you take care of androgens)

----------


## UK_

That's my WHOLE POINT - you dont know if the results are permanent, you dont know if they're going to last 2 years or 8 years or 800 years.

lololol@benoxaprofen

You are taking me way back to the mid-1990's when this was a massive rage... the new panacea to cure hair loss.. low and behold we are still all waiting for Histogen update.

That article is also from 1983 - could you not find something a little more up to date?  Please dont pull up rubbish from 30 years ago - I remember all of this garbage a decade plus ago and it never led to anything.  If I had a penny for the number of articles that mention a certain drug caused side effect of hair growth LOL.

Thanks for the nostalgia 2020, but this bullshit wont work.  I do like how you're thinking about different angles to treat hair loss, Ive never knocked you on that.

And please you dont have to dissect my post and comment like that, it just makes you look like a debate queen.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> That's my WHOLE POINT - you dont know if the results are permanent, you dont know if they're going to last 2 years or 8 years or 800 years.
> 
> lololol@benoxaprofen
> 
> You are taking me way back to the mid-1990's when this was a massive rage... the new panacea to cure hair loss.. low and behold we are still all waiting for Histogen update.
> 
> That article is also from 1983 - could you not find something a little more up to date?  Please dont pull up rubbish from 30 years ago - I remember all of this garbage a decade plus ago and it never led to anything.  If I had a penny for the number of articles that mention a certain drug caused side effect of hair growth LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the nostalgia 2020, but this bullshit wont work.  I do like how you're thinking about different angles to treat hair loss, Ive never knocked you on that.
> ...


 The problem with 2020 is that he knows his shit, but he cant seem to decide which treatment to take.

One minute it is equol, the next it is benoxaprofen, then something else etc etc The burst of knowledge ends up becoming counter productive, and leaves readers confused.

2020, I have also said this before. Leave HSC to Histogen, if they are clever enough to get this far, then I think you should have a bit more faith in them. They know what they are doing. And probably recognise the pitfalls you are going on about.

They are not arm chair spectators.

----------


## UK_

I dont think an article from 1983 justifies a belief that a drug can reverse MPB - if there were a drug that truly worked it would be all over the front pages, it certainly wouldnt have gone unnoticed for 30 years.

----------


## 2020

> One minute it is equol, the next it is benoxaprofen, then something else etc etc The burst of knowledge ends up becoming counter productive, and leaves readers confused.


 benoxaprofen will kill you so I wasn't suggesting for anyone to start taking it just making a point how some anti-inflammatories are capable of reversing MPB.




> 2020, I have also said this before. Leave HSC to Histogen, if they are clever enough to get this far, then I think you should have a bit more faith in them. They know what they are doing. And probably recognise the pitfalls you are going on about.


 I'm pretty much just documenting my findings here. I have no agenda. I pray that Histogen works but there is just so many unknowns that their treatment could go either way. Those pictures they have don't really prove much. Minoxidil has good pictures too but their treatment as we know now is crap





> I dont think an article from 1983 justifies a belief that a drug can reverse MPB - if there were a drug that truly worked it would be all over the front pages, it certainly wouldnt have gone unnoticed for 30 years.


 yeah they're lying...

one guy in that study had baldness for 30 years and benoxaprofen reversed it and the growth stayed when he started taking a reduced dose
some guy on HLH regrew all of his hair on sulfazine.
there is a study how botox improves hair density.
thymosin already grows like crazy for those who can use it

what do all these treatments have in common? They all downregulate inflammation. Combine that with the newest study that found excessive levels of PGD2 and this all becomes obvious.

----------


## UK_

Yeah but how does any of that translate into growing new follicles on a slick bald scalp? - that's what you're after isnt it?

You're telling me an anti-inflammatory will grow hair on a NW7?  That's wishful thinking.

If you're just after improved density then you should be happy with Histogens result :Big Grin: .

We dont need some PGD2 blocker Follica are a complete let-down - what happened to their 2008 promises about 5 years they will have a wound-healing compound to cure hair loss?

*We need something like Team Tokyo who are creating punk rocker mice with human hair:*

----------


## gutted

> Yeah but how does any of that translate into growing new follicles on a slick bald scalp? - that's what you're after isnt it?
> 
> You're telling me an anti-inflammatory will grow hair on a NW7?  That's wishful thinking.


 it will grow *some* hairs on a nw7 scalp and over *time* *may* restore more hairs.

and the following is how it probably works to regrow hair on nw7 scalps -> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5382172.stm


sulfasazine (a similar drug to benaxoprofen) has been shown to reverse crihosis of the liver which is scarring/fibrosis of the liver. We know fibrosis is present in balding scalps if anything this has been further proven by dr costerlais's pgd2 study.

the future mass market cure will *reverse fibrosis* for nw7s and then *stimulate the hairs to cycle normally*.

----------


## 2020

> it will grow *some* hairs on a nw7 scalp and over *time* *may* restore more hairs.
> 
> and the following is how it probably works to regrow hair on nw7 scalps -> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5382172.stm
> 
> 
> sulfasazine (a similar drug to benaxoprofen) has been shown to reverse crihosis of the liver which is scarring/fibrosis of the liver. We know fibrosis is present in balding scalps if anything this has been further proven by dr costerlais's pgd2 study.
> 
> the future mass market cure will *reverse fibrosis* for nw7s and then *stimulate the hairs to cycle normally*.


 bingo! unless HSC also repairs and downregulates inflammation, their treatment will fail long term.

I can't believe no one has tried taking sulfasazine. It's actually a very safe drug

----------


## UK_

> it will grow *some* hairs on a nw7 scalp and over *time* *may* restore more hairs.
> 
> and the following is how it probably works to regrow hair on nw7 scalps -> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5382172.stm
> 
> 
> sulfasazine (a similar drug to benaxoprofen) has been shown to reverse crihosis of the liver which is scarring/fibrosis of the liver. We know fibrosis is present in balding scalps if anything this has been further proven by dr costerlais's pgd2 study.
> 
> the future mass market cure will *reverse fibrosis* for nw7s and then *stimulate the hairs to cycle normally*.


 Do you have any research to back up these claims?  How do you know reversal of fibrosis will lead to the growth of new hair?  You say it will grow "some" hairs - how much is "some"?  Because im sure you need approx 80,000 hairs to come anywhere near a NW2 look - does "some" equate to around 50 vellus hairs? lol.

Sounds like a bunch of "dream talk" to me.

----------


## gutted

> bingo! unless HSC also repairs and downregulates inflammation, their treatment will fail long term.
> 
> I can't believe no one has tried taking sulfasazine. It's actually a very safe drug


 we already know histogen works, it grew hair in the temple regions which is the first area to be affected by fibrosis and the reason why results with minoxidil and propecia are not so good. We can only assume that it reverses this and personally i beleive it reverses it 100%.

hairs de-generate (upregulateion of cox 2 expression) and re-generate (downregulation of cox-2 ) under the influence of dht/androgens  -> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14632179

in scar tissue or fibrotic tissue you will most likley *ALSO* *find excess cox 2 levels*  -> http://umdnj.technologypublisher.com/technology/5408

hence why blocking cox 2 levels (may) leads to regeneration of this "fibrotic tissue" i.e scarless healing and is probably the reason why benaxoprofen regrew hair *over time.* AND the reason why crihosis of the liver reverses itself.

you can think of the hair follicle as scarring itself when it sheds and then unscarring itself when it wants to grow a new hair, due to *excess* dht/androgens the follcile scars itself *more than* it wants to unscar itself leading to thinning hair and eventually forces it to go into dormancy i.e a vellus hair. where the same process still occurs leading to a build up of scar tissue around the follicle.

----------


## gutted

> Do you have any research to back up these claims?  How do you know reversal of fibrosis will lead to the growth of new hair?


 well the benaxoprofen research is available. Im sure i even saw a photo of that particular patient on a research document too which i cant seem to find now. And some anecdotal experinces which i agree is not scientific but is at least something.




> You say it will grow "some" hairs - how much is "some"?  Because im sure you need approx 80,000 hairs to come anywhere near a NW2 look - does "some" equate to around 50 vellus hairs? lol.


 well perosnally i belive it has the potential to fully reverse a nw7 into a nw1 over a period of *time* - what this time period is, i have no clue but a lengthy one IMO.




> Sounds like a bunch of "dream talk" to me.


 perhaps you can make it "reality talk" by trying out a cox 2 blocker. Of course you would have to be a nw7 to clearley establish growth.

The argument that "these drugs are being taken by people all the time, and no hair growth is reported" is not a good one. Many of these people arent fully bald so any growth that comes through with the help of this drug, they would not be aware of this fact.
You need to be fully bald to be aware of any growth that comes through - the patient that was on benaxoprofen was fully bald, hence why it wqas reported.

----------


## 2020

> we already know histogen works, it grew hair in the temple regions which is the first area to be affected by fibrosis and the reason why results with minoxidil and propecia are not so good. We can only assume that it reverses this and personally i beleive it reverses it 100%.


 it what? You believe that HSC downregulates inflammation and reverses fibrosis on top of stimulating hair and creating brand new follicles? I pray that that is true.

Thymosin super hair growth results pretty much confirm this upregulated inflammation theory.

----------


## gutted

> it what? You believe that HSC downregulates inflammation and reverses fibrosis on top of stimulating hair and creating brand new follicles? I pray that that is true.
> 
> Thymosin super hair growth results pretty much confirm this upregulated inflammation theory.


 dude youve gone crazy...looooool

inflammation is present around wound sites/scar tissue. 
If histogen reverses tissue back to its "normal" tissue then it *obviously* reverses inflamation.
Histogen is the perfect long term solution for most people with baldness. 
It doesnt address the excess dht problem that causes inflammation but with age this problem diminishes.

IMO there is no NEW follciles - its the old ones that have regenerated. Stem cells are still present in balding scalps.

----------


## 2020

> dude youve gone crazy...looooool


 no?  :Smile: 




> inflammation is present around wound sites/scar tissue. 
> If histogen reverses tissue back to its "normal" tissue then it *obviously* reverses inflamation.


 .... you can apply the same logic to minoxidil then. They haven't really tried it on completely bald people and I don't understand why it's taking them so long. They could be doing so many things in the background while they're waiting for their subjects. They're literally waiting for hair to grow...




> Histogen is the perfect long term solution for most people with baldness. 
> It doesnt address the excess dht problem that causes inflammation but with age this problem diminishes.


 I hope so but your speculations are just as worthy as mine. Even right now it is possible to halt baldness but virtually impossible to regrow anything meaningful. Getting HSC done and just taking some "maintenance" pills would be a dream  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> IMO there is no NEW follciles - its the old ones that have regenerated. Stem cells are still present in balding scalps.


 me neither but on their website they claim that their treatment can indeed grow brand new follicles. It has been confirmed in vitro but not yet in vivo.

----------


## Maradona

You have gone crazy 2020.

 What you read is two or three papers. One of them is PGD2 and the other is the stem cells presence on a bald scalp. Now you are combining the two and saying PGD2+stem cells can regrow all your hair back or something along the lines.

It's fine to think that those stem cells are all you need to reactivate your follicles. _That's an opinion._ 

But there are questions we have unaswered and _I believe_ this is the reason why we cannot develop an effective treatment to work for everyone:

is reactivation possible?
You'll probably say yes but we have no proof of it happening in really bald scalps of AGA. Things are _VERY_ different when happening in vivo than in vitro.

Are the stem cells really all you need to grow your hair back?
We don't know that. Just because they are called "stem cells" or because it was called "stem cells" by Cotsarelis doesn't mean they are really stem cells and can sprout hair on their own. Maybe there is another big player that was ravaged and eaten by MPB. 


Is there any other factor besides the stem cells that is required for the activation of "new hair"?
Maybe there are more proteins and co-factors present in a bald scalp that prevent hair from growing. We have discovered one or two but it doesn't mean that's all of them.

 It's not like they put two bald scalps inside an equipment then they press a button and the equipment tells them all the different amounts of proteins and types of proteins present in non-aga scalps and aga scalps. It's not easy to find differences.

Are there any other types of "stem cells" that are required for the "new" stem cells to grow hair that cannot be replaced by humans and were ravaged by MPB as well?

We don't know much about MPB.



Histogen will work for some and might even be considered a cure some. Everyone's different.

----------


## UK_

*2020,  given that you believe Histogens increase in hair count isnt due to the creation of new hair follicles, do you also feel this same way for the results about Replicel?  Do you believe they failed to create ABSOLUTELY NO NEW FOLLICLES AT ALL?*

Yeah no treatment will work for everyone... look at DP cells, for some people it worked wonders but for the majority the cells just clumped together in the scalp and the body simply destroyed them lol.  DSC cells do not do this, they spread out and even migrate to existing follicles, they also theoretically create new hair follicles.

To treat NW7's this is the treatment you need, something along these lines, and I dont understand WHY approval is taking so long all they are doing is using your own cells and increasing their number they are not even messing with the cells it is just a micro micro version of what Gho is doing.

IMO Replicel should have conducted their trials in Asia, just a thought because it is a growing trend, they could have also had good links with Histogens HSC in Japan and Team Tokyo - creating the ultimate hair loss utopia :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## MackJames

I've been on sulfasazine for arthritis for well over a year and noticed no change in hair quantity or quality.  Because of my condition I come into regular contact with other arthritis suffers on sulfasazine and took it upon myself to ask them if they've notice any changes in their hair.  None of them have noticed a change, meaning, no change occurred or the change was so imperceptible to be irrelevant.

Despite my experience, I know the advocates on TBT who believe sulfasazine works as a treatment for mpb will make every kind of argument that my experience doesn't mean a thing because they desperately want it to be true.  

What we have here is a good example of theory versus fact.  What theoretically might work on paper doesn't always translate into real world results.  I'd take that into consideration before you start shelling out your hard earn dollars on products like sulfasazine and equol.

----------


## gutted

> I've been on sulfasazine for arthritis for well over a year and noticed no change in hair quantity or quality.  Because of my condition I come into regular contact with other arthritis suffers on sulfasazine and took it upon myself to ask them if they've notice any changes in their hair.  None of them have noticed a change, meaning, no change occurred or the change was so imperceptible to be irrelevant.
> 
> Despite my experience, I know the advocates on TBT who believe sulfasazine works as a treatment for mpb will make every kind of argument that my experience doesn't mean a thing because they desperately want it to be true.  
> 
> What we have here is a good example of theory versus fact.  What theoretically might work on paper doesn't always translate into real world results.  I'd take that into consideration before you start shelling out your hard earn dollars on products like sulfasazine and equol.


 so far the only sulfasalazine case i know of is from a user on HLH who claimed to regrow his full frontal hair line whilst on it.

Benaxoprofen also inhibits 5-LOX (in addition to cox 2) which im not sure sulfsalazine does. And its this combination that reveres mpb, Loreal have a patent on this.
Im only aware of Sulfsalazine inhibitting cox-2, which IMO should be enough to stop balding. 

Do you notice an increase in nail growth since being on it?

----------


## UK_

loreal might aswel sell off that patent because they have already cured hair loss with neogenic :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gutted

> loreal might aswel sell off that patent because they have already cured hair loss with neogenic


 loooool

you never know it may grow some hairs on your scalp!

----------


## UK_

Gutted what NW stage are you?

----------


## MackJames

> so far the only sulfasalazine case i know of is from a user on HLH who claimed to regrow his full frontal hair line whilst on it.
> 
> Benaxoprofen also inhibits 5-LOX (in addition to cox 2) which im not sure sulfsalazine does. And its this combination that reveres mpb, Loreal have a patent on this.
> Im only aware of Sulfsalazine inhibitting cox-2, which IMO should be enough to stop balding. 
> 
> Do you notice an increase in nail growth since being on it?


 
I've noticed no increase in nail growth.  I need to make a correction; I've been on the drug since mid 09 but took a few months off while my wife and I were attempting to conceive.  Hypospermia can be a side effect of sulfsalazine use and my Doctor suggested I go off the medication in case my sperm count had been lowered.  

I also inject immune suppressing biologics for my arthritis.  So if there are any theories out there that suppressing the immune system may help hair loss; Im sorry to report that I haven't found that to be true, at least in my case.

----------


## UK_

> I've noticed no increase in nail growth.  I need to make a correction; I've been on the drug since mid 09 but took a few months off while my wife and I were attempting to conceive.  Hypospermia can be a side effect of sulfsalazine use and my Doctor suggested I go off the medication in case my sperm count had been lowered.  
> 
> I also inject immune suppressing biologics for my arthritis.  So if there are any theories out there that suppressing the immune system may help hair loss; Im sorry to report that I haven't found that to be true, at least in my case.


 Or maybe if you took no medication or no immune system suppressants you would still be the same as you are today?

You cant rule that out.

What we need is a therapy that can physically show de novo hair follicle formation, this will not come from some NSAID or drug already released for another condition - a baldness cure would be all over the front pages.

----------


## MackJames

> Or maybe if you took no medication or no immune system suppressants you would still be the same as you are today?
> 
> You cant rule that out.
> 
> What we need is a therapy that can physically show de novo hair follicle formation, this will not come from some NSAID or drug already released for another condition - a baldness cure would be all over the front pages.


 You can't rule anything out, I guess.  At this point Id wager to guess it's not effective for hair loss.  

As far as where I would be had I remained med free, it is hard to say. I didnt notice thinning until I turned 32, around the time I started taking these medications.  I have a pic on here somewhere to give an indication of my hair loss.

I wouldn't go so far as to draw any associations between the two but I am fairly certain i can conclude at the very least the meds haven't made an appreciable difference On the condition of my hair.

----------


## UK_

They can grow lungs hearts and kidneys but not hair follicles.

I am just glad Replicel are happy themselves to go ahead with a Phase 2 - this time they will be aiming for efficacy - so phase 2 will be the trial to determine if it will be effective or not.

The perfect treatment would be a combination of everything we are all looking at, something that addresses the need for the correct signals (HSC) and something that can actually induce de novo follicle formation (Replicel/Aderans).

http://dermatology.jwatch.org/cgi/co...ull/2012/720/2

Wnts can be used to signal and autologous cell therapy to induce formation of new growth.




> *DKK-1 inhibits the Wnt signaling pathway and, consequently, stem cell division. Stem cells generate hair and also produce the elongated hair follicles of the anagen phase. In the anagen-to-catagen transition, stem cells stop replenishing apoptotic hair bulb epithelial cells, leading to cessation of hair growth and involution of the hair follicle.*


 Consequently, MPB (impact of DHT) leading to an overexpression of DKK-1 forcing more hairs into catagen and inducing apoptosis of outer root sheath keratinocytes and also blocking wnt signalling preventing stem cell division.

Now where does PGD2 & COX-2 fit in?

----------


## UK_

One of the hardest form of cells to create using stem cells are functioning _nerve cells_ (in search of neurogenesis), most of the time you need to use totipotent embryonic stem cells - my point is that if totipotent stem cells are required to form nerve cells, then this study elucidates the power of wnt proteins as it proves they can be used in the process of neurogenesis:

http://www.plosone.org/article/info&#37;...l.pone.0040843

----------


## 2020

"DKK-1 inhibits the Wnt signaling pathway"

if so then what's the point of injecting wnt like HSC does?

----------


## gutted

> Gutted what NW stage are you?


 im nw 2. The only areas i need regrowth is hairline/temples and a bit more density in the frontal region.

----------


## UK_

> "DKK-1 inhibits the Wnt signaling pathway"
> 
> if so then what's the point of injecting wnt like HSC does?


 The point is that WNT signalling will cause stem cells to proliferate which is what you need for hair to grow, hence why Histogen were able to destroy all the naysayers and create 2 years of hair growth that nobody else has ever accomplished - please name one person on a forum who has accomplished such a feat?

I also do not deny that DKK-1 is also associated with MPB, but there may be other factors at play regarding the division of stem cells required for hair growth:




> *"Dickkopf-1 (DKK-1) protein have been found in biopsies of scalp skin in male pattern alopecia."*


 ^^^Sounds a lot like PGD2 study, but not as many people care - I wonder why?

----------


## gutted

> Consequently, MPB (impact of DHT) leading to an overexpression of DKK-1 forcing more hairs into catagen and inducing apoptosis of outer root sheath keratinocytes and also blocking wnt signalling preventing stem cell division.
> 
> Now where does PGD2 & COX-2 fit in?


 simply -
excess dht/androgens/5alpha?? -> over expression of cox 2 -> automatic over expression of pgd2 etc - > hair thinning - > dormancy and mild fibrosis -> baldness -> full fibrosis.

obviously there are many many other ezymes and protiens in the pathway that will be affected through negative feedback mechanisms.

----------


## UK_

> im nw 2. The only areas i need regrowth is hairline/temples and a bit more density in the frontal region.


 I am Norwood 6 - the only areas I need regrowth is my whole ****ing head :Big Grin:

----------


## UK_

> simply -
> excess dht/androgens/5alpha?? -> over expression of cox 2 -> automatic over expression of pgd2 etc - > hair thinning - > dormancy and mild fibrosis -> baldness -> full fibrosis.
> 
> obviously there are many many other ezymes and protiens in the pathway that will be affected through negative feedback mechanisms.


 Now the thing I want to know... is WAS DR Cots study surrounding stem cells in bald scalps at the latter "FULL FIBROSIS" stage?  Or was it at mild fibrosis (still have tiny vellus hairs)??

Because as we all know:




> Earlier, people used to think that the hair follicles died premature deaths and that caused baldness, but this and other studies proved otherwise.  These new discoveries and the studies that put aside inaccurate beliefs about the cause of baldness carry the potential for a future that’s full of thick, healthy hair.
> 
> In this milestone study, researchers used 15-dPGJ2, the PGD2 derivative to treat normal hair and found that the treated hair had stunted growth and ultimately died off.

----------


## 2020

> The point is that WNT signalling will cause stem cells to proliferate which is what you need for hair to grow, hence why Histogen were able to destroy all the naysayers and create 2 years of hair growth that nobody else has ever accomplished - please name one person on a forum who has accomplished such a feat?


 as I said before: one anagen phase lasts 2-3 years. OF COURSE if that hair does not fall out prematurely, it will stay! The question is: what makes you think after anagen phase ends, it will regenerate again?

----------


## gutted

> I am Norwood 6 - the only areas I need regrowth is my whole ****ing head


 looool - nw7 will be fully reversible in a few years with ease.
Although i still think its reversible now.

----------


## UK_

> as i said before: One anagen phase lasts 2-3 years. Of course if that hair does not fall out prematurely, it will stay! The question is: What makes you think after anagen phase ends, it will regenerate again?


 More Injections!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## gutted

> Now the thing I want to know... is *WAS DR Cots study surrounding stem cells in bald scalps at the latter "FULL FIBROSIS" stage?  Or was it at mild fibrosis (still have tiny vellus hairs)?*?


 THIS is what i wanted to know too!

as far as i can remember the scalp biopsies were from men who were nw7?
*possibly* indicating full fibrosis. 
But time/age rather than norwood scale is more a good indication of how much scar/fibrotic tissue the scalp is surrounded by.

----------


## BoSox

> looool - nw7 will be fully reversible in a few years with ease.


 By who, Aderans?

----------


## UK_

Is this the holy grail?

http://www.emdmillipore.com/life-sci...cAAAEWxmEfVhTm

----------


## UK_

> By who, Aderans?


 by these guys:

http://www.bioregenerativesciences.com/

 :Big Grin:

----------


## gutted

> By who, Aderans?


 Most HM companies will *fail* in thier ventures, i.e wont yeaild "super" results via injections to be viable as a hair loss treatment. 

If something much better is not found in the near future to reverse baldness eg histogen etc i predict these HM companies turning into hair transplant companies - multiplying hairs artificially in a "petri dish" and then transplanting them into patients scalps.

their cures are not "easy".

----------


## 2020

> More Injections!!!!!


 yeah if that's the case then they're wasting time. Besides 5 desperate people from this forum, most people won't be interested getting thousands of injection every year. It's a losing battle

----------


## UK_

> Most HM companies will *fail* in thier ventures, i.e wont yeaild "super" results via injections to be viable as a hair loss treatment. 
> 
> If something much better is not found in the near future to reverse baldness eg histogen etc i predict these HM companies turning into hair transplant companies - *multiplying hairs artificially in a "petri dish" and then transplanting them into patients scalps.*
> 
> their cures are not "easy".


 Id be happy with that.

----------


## UK_

> yeah if that's the case then they're wasting time. Besides 5 desperate people from this forum, most people won't be interested getting thousands of injection every year. It's a losing battle


 2 - 3 years is a long time - and I guarantee you 100&#37; you would not turn down offer of one single treatment for 2 - 3 years of hair growth.

Nobody will need to buy stupid finasteride or minox either.

*Oh and Histogen had 46% increase in Phase 2 when they increased dose - they are yet to establish a proper dose yet - so who knows how much REAL hair growth they will give you during those 3 years - are you still going to turn it down? LOL

We dont even know what impact the dosage increase of Phase 2 will have on the time of growth lol is it not possible to suggest that if by increasing the dosage heightened the actual hair count, then surely it will also increase the length of time it lasts?  Perhaps a proper ESTABLISHED dose will end up giving you 10 years of growth.

Will you still turn it down then???... I doubt you will... you will come crawling back to Histogen.*

----------


## gutted

> Id be happy with that.


 i wouldnt...but it wont come to that.  :Wink:

----------


## 2020

now it's 10 years.... all I want out of life is to be a monkey of average intelligence

if they're actually reversing the damage and fix the environment then the hair will last forever if not then it will only "stimulate" it for some time

----------


## gmonasco

> i predict these HM companies turning into hair transplant companies - multiplying hairs artificially in a "petri dish" and then transplanting them into patients scalps.


 Not so easy:

"When it comes to cloning, hair follicles are in a tough spot. They are too complex to be simply cultured (growing hair follicles in a test tube would be like trying to grow a set of teeth) and follicles are not whole organisms (like Dolly) and, therefore, cannot be outright cloned."

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/hair-cloning/

----------


## gutted

> Not so easy:
> 
> "When it comes to cloning, hair follicles are in a tough spot. They are too complex to be simply cultured (growing hair follicles in a test tube would be like trying to grow a set of teeth) and follicles are not whole organisms (like Dolly) and, therefore, cannot be outright cloned."
> 
> http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/hair-cloning/


 exactly - they have a better chance in growing hair on the scalp rather than a "petri dish" 

right now they are trying to grow hair on bald scalp - IMO they may grow a few follicles here and there on the scalp but nothing "super" enough to warrant it as a treatment/cure against MPB hence the reason why i say they will fail in thier ventures. I hope these HM companies have taken dr cots findings on board and change thier gameplan a little.

----------


## UK_

What about Roland Lauster?

----------


## gutted

> What about Roland Lauster?


 i think the same pitfalls apply. Hes successfully regrown hair in a "petri dish" but its not commercially viable right now. When he can create 100s of 1000s of hairs within a short space of time with ease and low cost thats when HM will be reality.

----------


## UK_

> i think the same pitfalls apply. Hes successfully regrown hair in a "petri dish" but its not commercially viable right now. When he can create 100s of 1000s of hairs within a short space of time with ease and low cost thats when HM will be reality.


 Yeh but everyone here saying it is not possible but he did it and even stated he could grow the missing parts such as glands required so we will see but I think it can be done.  

They can grow organs using 3D matrix using scaffold so I am sure it will be capable of growing hair follicles too.

But as you say it probably won't be required because when a hair from donor is transplanted into slick bald the surrounding tissue thickens and behaves as it did when there was hair there before, so by planting cells the body will know what to do which is why replicel had successful phase 1.

----------


## UK_

I just got my hair cut - **** man :Frown: .

Does anyone else here have trouble looking at themselves in the mirror when getting their hair cut?

I wish I had a hair line that was 2mm above my eyebrows :Frown: 

fml.

----------


## gutted

> But as you say it probably won't be required because when a hair from donor is transplanted into slick bald the surrounding tissue thickens and behaves as it did when there was hair there before, so by planting cells the body will know what to do which is why replicel had successful phase 1.


 i guess we can only hope. We will know more when they do further trials.

----------


## UK_

This study conducted earlier this year shows that DP cells (NOT DSC CELLS) when transplanted through cell therapy work very well with heightened wnt signalling through GSK-3β inhibition, I wonder if Intercytex did it this way?....

The real treatment will come as a combination of the best possibilities:




> Abstract:  
> 
> It is well known that dermal papilla cells (DPCs) play crucial roles in hair follicle induction. In this study, we examined whether Wnt/β-catenin activation results in maintenance of the hair-inducing ability of human DPCs. *Expression of DPC marker genes was maintained under Wnt/β-catenin signalling stimulation by GSK-3β inhibition. Furthermore, human DPCs showed constant hair induction when transplanted with murine epidermal cell fraction. Alu-positive human DPCs were essentially detected adjacent to the reconstructing epidermal structure positive for P-cadherin immunoreactivity. The transplanted human DPCs were abundant in the surrounding dermal sheath portion of the fully regenerated hair follicles.* These results support the importance of Wnt/β-catenin signalling in hair follicle induction. This study may provide valuable information to establish a culture method of human DPCs for cell-based therapy.

----------


## greatjob!

> I just got my hair cut - **** man.
> 
> Does anyone else here have trouble looking at themselves in the mirror when getting their hair cut?
> 
> I wish I had a hair line that was 2mm above my eyebrows
> 
> fml.


 Ha I feel you man. I hated it so much I learned how to cut my own hair, pretty sad, but Ive gotten pretty good at it

----------


## UK_

I know I hope we get an update on when Phase 2 starts real soon.

----------


## JDW

> Ha I feel you man. I hated it so much I learned how to cut my own hair, pretty sad, but Ive gotten pretty good at it


 same, home hair cutters FTW  :Big Grin:

----------


## NotDyingBald

> I know I hope we get an update on when Phase 2 starts real soon.


 Also good as that, is having some information about 12 months results. Last patient completed his 6 months follow up on Jan 12, so we´ve reached 12month mark for all patients.

Already e-mailed them asking if they´re going to release some of this results and when.

----------


## UK_

Yeah id love to see those too!

----------


## 67mph

> I just got my hair cut - **** man.
> 
> Does anyone else here have trouble looking at themselves in the mirror when getting their hair cut?
> 
> I wish I had a hair line that was 2mm above my eyebrows
> 
> fml.


 Every one of us here on this forum, every single one of us!!

Just got to remember you're not the only one, does that even help? I'm not even sure of that.

So, back to thread, back to Replicel...!

----------


## UK_

It is comforting to know that the person cutting my hair is also NW6.

 :Frown: 

This time next year I will be full blown NW6 at the moment I am NW 5.

----------


## Kiwi

> It is comforting to know that the person cutting my hair is also NW6.
> 
> 
> 
> This time next year I will be full blown NW6 at the moment I am NW 5.


 Do you have hopes for anything next year?

----------


## 5000

atleast in our prayers we should pray to GOD to help us get rid of this ****  :Frown: 
forgive us for our sins which made us go bald  :Frown: 
lets just be hopeful  :Frown:

----------


## gutted

> atleast in our prayers we should pray to GOD to help us get rid of this **** 
> forgive us for our sins which made us go bald 
> lets just be hopeful


 looool 2020????

----------


## krewel

> atleast in our prayers we should pray to GOD to help us get rid of this **** 
> forgive us for our sins which made us go bald 
> lets just be hopeful


 I guess if people didn't spend so much time on praying, many problems would be fixed today. But let's not go there.

The only problem I see with Replicel is, weather they are going to be able to compete against Aderans. The two Ji-Gami complexes Aderans has been testing, are working really well. The third one they are testing now may even work better. Unless Replicel is going to reach bigger growth rates, I doubt their succeed. I don't doubt their method works. It does, they showed that in Phase I. These low growth rates are absolutely normal for a Phase I study, or I better say, they don't matter. So I guess no one will be in need of Replicel, as soon as Aderans hits the market.

People on forums get discouraged for stupid reasons. The biggest reason is that depressed hairloss-suffering, self proclaimed scientists are sharing stupid rumors like "Replicel is dead" because they didnt see high hair growth rates on their first one study or because that little Trichoscan result didnt look like a bearskin. It's ridiculous.
They (people like that self-staging weird Ironman) from Hairsite (please avoid this site) are quoting scientific parts of articles/studies, talk rubbish about is, without noticing, that their own arguments are contradictory, because they don't know what their talking about, making other members of forums unsecure and believe their nonsense.
People who've been suffering from hair loss a long time tend to take out their aggressions on the companies, like that Joe some shows ago. It's not right and it's not helping anyone.

Aderans is in sight, so is Histogen. They will be very good treatments, as will be Replicel. The only question is, if Replicel is going to be better, because Replicel lays behind.

Be reasonable.

Greetings.

----------


## UK_

> Do you have hopes for anything next year?


 Going on holiday in January?

----------


## UK_

Bernstein seemed to like the results, a shame you lot didnt.

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/hair...-hair-density/

----------


## Kiwi

> Going on holiday in January?


 Going on holiday from this Website?!?!?! :P

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I guess if people didn't spend so much time on praying, many problems would be fixed today. But let's not go there.
> 
> The only problem I see with Replicel is, weather they are going to be able to compete against Aderans. The two Ji-Gami complexes Aderans has been testing, are working really well. The third one they are testing now may even work better. Unless Replicel is going to reach bigger growth rates, I doubt their succeed. I don't doubt their method works. It does, they showed that in Phase I. These low growth rates are absolutely normal for a Phase I study, or I better say, they don't matter. So I guess no one will be in need of Replicel, as soon as Aderans hits the market.
> 
> People on forums get discouraged for stupid reasons. The biggest reason is that depressed hairloss-suffering, self proclaimed scientists are sharing stupid rumors like "Replicel is dead" because they didnt see high hair growth rates on their first one study or because that little Trichoscan result didnt look like a bearskin. It's ridiculous.
> They (people like that self-staging weird Ironman) from Hairsite (please avoid this site) are quoting scientific parts of articles/studies, talk rubbish about is, without noticing, that their own arguments are contradictory, because they don't know what their talking about, making other members of forums unsecure and believe their nonsense.
> People who've been suffering from hair loss a long time tend to take out their aggressions on the companies, like that Joe some shows ago. It's not right and it's not helping anyone.
> 
> Aderans is in sight, so is Histogen. They will be very good treatments, as will be Replicel. The only question is, if Replicel is going to be better, because Replicel lays behind.
> ...


 I honestly believe that the next generation will definitely never have to face a life of baldness.

I have a lot of hope for aderans, if they can achieve unlimited donor supply, then baldness is effectively cured. 

Where the only thing that will cause people to go bald, is a lack of money.

----------


## UK_

> I honestly believe that the next generation will definitely never have to face a life of baldness.
> 
> I have a lot of hope for aderans, if they can achieve unlimited donor supply, then baldness is effectively cured. 
> 
> Where the only thing that will cause people to go bald, is a lack of money.


 Well if we cant clone hair atleast we can clone horses:

http://singularityhub.com/2012/08/07...d-competition/

----------


## Alf

> Where the only thing that will cause people to go bald, is a lack of money.


 The bald underclass and people in asia taking aderans/replicel not because they have a problem with being bald, but to show they got the money.

----------


## Alf

> Well if we cant clone hair atleast we can clone horses:
> 
> http://singularityhub.com/2012/08/07...d-competition/


 I have thought about it, and maybe you in ex-soviet can get someone to clone you, take the clones hair and transplant it to your body.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> I have thought about it, and maybe you in ex-soviet can get someone to clone you, take the clones hair and transplant it to your body.


 Haha. I was thinking the same thing. Kind of like the movie the Island. Or as someone else mentioned get Team Tokyo to grow human hair follicles on your own personal army of 100 mice and then transplant them to your head.  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

> I have thought about it, and maybe you in ex-soviet can get someone to clone you, take the clones hair and transplant it to your body.


 Chernobyl II.

----------


## bananana

And then what? Whack the clone?

Clone wars 2:
The return of the angry hair surrogate


 :Big Grin: 

ps- lets stick to the subject

----------


## TravisB

> Well if we cant clone hair atleast we can clone horses:
> 
> http://singularityhub.com/2012/08/07...d-competition/


 Hair, horse, what's the difference?

Both start with "H"

----------


## greatjob!

> I have thought about it, and maybe you in ex-soviet can get someone to clone you, take the clones hair and transplant it to your body.


 That would be awesome! Then you could see what it would be like to kill yourself, without the whole dying part and everything. Oh to be rich...

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> That would be awesome! Then you could see what it would be like to kill yourself, without the whole dying part and everything. Oh to be rich...


 I wonder if I could beat myself up...

----------


## greatjob!

> I wonder if I could beat myself up...


 probably end in a draw...

----------


## MoreCoffee

Found this:  anyone know why nothing came of this?
"RegeneRx Biopharmaceuticals, Inc. is developing TB4 for the treatment of acute and chronic wounds and for the treatment of a variety of human diseases involving tissue and organ repair under an exclusive world-wide license from the NIH. The Company holds several patents related to the technology and has numerous patent applications pending. The Company also holds a separate, exclusive world-wide license related to TB4 and its use for hair regeneration and treatment of alopecia (loss of hair). The Company has successfully completed Phase I human clinical trials with TB4 for the treatment of chronic dermal wounds and expects to begin Phase II trials in the first half of 2004".

----------


## UK_

I remember this lol - the gene therapy that would cure baldness in 5 years time... 9 years ago!

As far as I know they tested this on mice but not on humans, I think they concentrated on using the compound to regenerate heart function, which is a tad more important than hair loss lol.

Anyone else have any ideas why this didnt cure us?

----------


## 67mph

When it comes to reading threads and posts in the 'future treaments' section on this (and other hairloss forum) websites, i start to suffer from a very serious case of déjà vu.

I wouldn't even consider myself as a hairloss forum veteran, or even  well educated in hairloss in  the slightest, or even a daily user of hairloss sites, but cripes it can get ridiculous, with the sheer volume of 'new' and 'old' and 'advanced' treatments flooding the market in the cure for baldness ...i feel dizzy!

Hairloss cure? 10 years to go from today, or 10 years to go in 10 years from today??

----------


## 67mph

...we're all seeing and saying the same things over and over and over again.

Don't knock me for saying what i'm saying (before you do) as that's overly predictable aswell!!

----------


## UK_

> ...we're all seeing and saying the same things over and over and over again.
> 
> Don't knock me for saying what i'm saying (before you do) as that's overly predictable aswell!!


 There hasnt been a time in history where so many regenerative approaches to treating hair loss have been in actual human clinical trials, they are making progress.

----------


## UK_

The fact remains that people call Replicel a failure but it was only ONE treatment and a single 6 month follow-up, if the treatment was applied 3 - 4 times over the period of a year you'd probably get much better results, which is why Replicel are taking phase 1 results as a positive, they KNOW they can improve the results.

----------


## Horseshoe

> The fact remains that people call Replicel a failure but it was only ONE treatment and a single 6 month follow-up, if the treatment was applied 3 - 4 times over the period of a year you'd probably get much better results, which is why Replicel are taking phase 1 results as a positive, they KNOW they can improve the results.


 I hope your right. The stock has been down about 66% since the six month results. So if anyone really believes they are the real deal then they should buy it at the current discount. As for me, I already bought it at the over inflated price of $2.60 and sitting on a big loss. I have not sold or bought anymore, just waiting with my fingers crossed and hoping for a cure.

----------


## hellouser

> The fact remains that people call Replicel a failure but it was only ONE treatment and a single 6 month follow-up, if the treatment was applied 3 - 4 times over the period of a year you'd probably get much better results, which is why Replicel are taking phase 1 results as a positive, they KNOW they can improve the results.


 I really wonder what results would look like from a combination of replicel and aderans or histogen..... hmmm.

----------


## kaandereli

i wonder when will replicel publish 12 months results.they should have already collected the data in july

----------


## The Alchemist

> The fact remains that people call Replicel a failure but it was only ONE treatment and a single 6 month follow-up, if the treatment was applied 3 - 4 times over the period of a year you'd probably get much better results, which is why Replicel are taking phase 1 results as a positive, they KNOW they can improve the results.


 They should be coming up on their 12 month time point, pretty soon.  I thought it would be around October.  Hopefully they'll update ....be curious to see if they  achieved more terminal hair growth.

----------


## UK_

> They should be coming up on their 12 month time point, pretty soon.  I thought it would be around October.  Hopefully they'll update ....be curious to see if they  achieved more terminal hair growth.


 I believe you're correct, I just want to hear when they plan to start their Phase 2 trial.

----------


## Knockin on NW4

Replicel is doing a presentation and update September 11th at 2:25 PM ET in the Starlight South suite at the Waldorf Astoria hotel in New York. We actually get a webcast this time.


http://www.replicel.com/replicel-to-...nt-conference/

----------


## ccmethinning

LOL Rodman and Renshaw. Most dishonest stock pumpers in the business. Whenever Rodman and Renshaw is involved, stay far, far away.

----------


## Kiwi

> Replicel is doing a presentation and update September 11th at 2:25 PM ET in the Starlight South suite at the Waldorf Astoria hotel in New York. We actually get a webcast this time.
> 
> 
> http://www.replicel.com/replicel-to-...nt-conference/


 I would have been vaguely interested if it was a Histogen or Aderans presentation...

Whats the bet its the same marketing speil bull crap on the interview with Spencer. They can't tell us anything meaningful for whatever legal reasons...

... so if that is the case please **** off replicel and don't come back until you can tell us if the treatment does or doesnt provide cosmetic improvements!

----------


## UK_

> Replicel is doing a presentation and update September 11th at 2:25 PM ET in the Starlight South suite at the Waldorf Astoria hotel in New York. We actually get a webcast this time.
> 
> 
> http://www.replicel.com/replicel-to-...nt-conference/


 Thanks for this info - I didnt check their page lol.

So looks like they're gearing up for their phase II - I remember back before their phase I they had one of these presentations and got started with the recruitment and screening process fairly quickly after.

----------


## UK_

> I would have been vaguely interested if it was a Histogen or Aderans presentation...
> 
> Whats the bet its the same marketing speil bull crap on the interview with Spencer. They can't tell us anything meaningful for whatever legal reasons...
> 
> ... so if that is the case please **** off replicel and don't come back until you can tell us if the treatment does or doesnt provide cosmetic improvements!


 Take it easy, Replicel deserve our thanks at the very least compared the millions of other companies who cant be bothered to look into new and effective therapeutic treatments and choose to instead churn out garbage expensive cosmetic products aimed at acidic upper-middle class women.

Lets compare the number of health treatments/companies developing/targeting products at men compared to women, perhaps we can then establish truly the lie of a polarized sexual oppression throughout our society.  Lol@"female oppression" - makes me laugh everytime, all you need to do is take a trip to a shopping mall to see what a nonsensical manipulative load of horse manure this yet unproven allegation is.

----------


## Alf

> Take it easy, Replicel deserve our thanks at the very least compared the millions of other companies who cant be bothered to look into new and effective therapeutic treatments and choose to instead churn out garbage expensive cosmetic products aimed at acidic upper-middle class women.
> 
> Lets compare the number of health treatments/companies developing/targeting products at men compared to women, perhaps we can then establish truly the lie of a polarized sexual oppression throughout our society.  Lol@"female oppression" - makes me laugh everytime, all you need to do is take a trip to a shopping mall to see what a nonsensical manipulative load of horse manure this yet unproven allegation is.


 Yes, but we want a cure for hair loss, not some mumbojumbo from  cosmetic company, and that is what women buy.

Alf who actually sent mail  to his local medical school and asked if they could do balding research.

----------


## UK_

> Yes, but we want a cure for hair loss, not some mumbojumbo from  cosmetic company, and that is what women buy.
> 
> Alf who actually sent mail  to his local medical school and asked if they could do balding research.


 Women will be oppressed no matter what - take away the whole FEM-DOM consumption machine and you're oppressing women, introduce it and you're objectifying them (another form of oppression) - feminism is the disease here - no matter what steps you take, feminism will never have its thirst sated, only until it gains what it initially set out to do - which is to eliminate all forms of mammalian prevalence on this planet shall it be contented with its sadistic, manipulative, racist, radical & selfish actions.

*The greatest website ever:

http://www.manwomanmyth.com/*

----------


## Kiwi

> Women will be oppressed no matter what - take away the whole FEM-DOM consumption machine and you're oppressing women, introduce it and you're objectifying them (another form of oppression) - feminism is the disease here - no matter what steps you take, feminism will never have its thirst sated, only until it gains what it initially set out to do - which is to eliminate all forms of mammalian prevalence on this planet shall it be contented with its sadistic, manipulative, racist, radical & selfish actions.
> 
> *The greatest website ever:
> 
> http://www.manwomanmyth.com/*


 LOL - thats the funniest thing I've read all day... okay here's a good joke for you.

_Woman constantly carry on about how they can fake an orgasm for the sake of the relationship, but we all know that the real heroes are us men that can fake a relationship for the sake on an orgasm._

Tracey - Please don't hate me!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Alchemist

> Replicel is doing a presentation and update September 11th at 2:25 PM ET in the Starlight South suite at the Waldorf Astoria hotel in New York. We actually get a webcast this time.
> 
> 
> http://www.replicel.com/replicel-to-...nt-conference/


 
Listened to the presentation, nothing new there. Maybe a few details about their dosing protocol for phase II.  However, what i found disappointing was that they don't intend to update with the 12 month results from phase I.  I could've swore they had an interval timepoint of 6 and 12 months...but i guess not.  We won't hear anything about that study until the 24 month timepoint.

----------


## Kiwi

> Listened to the presentation, nothing new there. Maybe a few details about their dosing protocol for phase II.  However, what i found disappointing was that they don't intend to update with the 12 month results from phase I.  I could've swore they had an interval timepoint of 6 and 12 months...but i guess not.  We won't hear anything about that study until the 24 month timepoint.


 Seriously... did somebody think that there would be something new?

----------


## The Alchemist

> Seriously... did somebody think that there would be something new?


 Yeah, there was something new...we won't hear squat about phase 1 from them until the 24 month time point.

----------


## rdawg

> Yeah, there was something new...we won't hear squat about phase 1 from them until the 24 month time point.


 all that tells me is the results they wanted have not happened and are back at the drawing board.

Replicel still has promise to it, it's just a bit behind at this point and who knows when they'll get the right formula.

----------


## bananana

How come they didnt even recognize histogen as a competitor?
Only aderans...

----------


## Kiwi

> How come they didnt even recognize histogen as a competitor?
> Only aderans...


 It does not matter why. And unless you're a mind reader with god like omnipresence we'll never know.

Personally I could not careless.

----------


## bananana

> It does not matter why. And unless you're a mind reader with god like omnipresence we'll never know.
> 
> Personally I could not careless.


 Agreed with you. I was just curious... Well, we'll have to wait at least a year to see some new results. The thing I'm most "worried" about is they already injected millions of cells and good poor results (lets be honest - if they have some new great results - we would have known by now), now they'll be lowering the dose and hoping for better ones. Hm...

----------


## UK_

> Agreed with you. I was just curious... Well, we'll have to wait at least a year to see some new results. The thing I'm most "worried" about is they already injected millions of cells and good poor results (lets be honest - if they have some new great results - we would have known by now), now they'll be lowering the dose and hoping for better ones. Hm...


 Ive been thinking about this for a while too - why would a lesser dose result in greater efficacy?  Well I realised that with cell therapy that is actually often the case!  There is often a 'dose range' that the researchers have discovered was successful in animal models prior - a dose range that was more effective than significantly higher doses.

Now the very fact that Replicel increased their dose significantly helped their cause more than anything, because they proved safety, which dramatically reduces the time of clinical trials.

I dont think efficacy can be found through injecting huge amounts of cells, I believe smaller doses say 3 - 4 times a year will give you the results of 60 - 70% regrowth.

----------


## bananana

> Ive been thinking about this for a while too - why would a lesser dose result in greater efficacy?  Well I realised that with cell therapy that is actually often the case!  There is often a 'dose range' that the researchers have discovered was successful in animal models prior - a dose range that was more effective than significantly higher doses.
> 
> Now the very fact that Replicel increased their dose significantly helped their cause more than anything, because they proved safety, which dramatically reduces the time of clinical trials.
> 
> I dont think efficacy can be found through injecting huge amounts of cells, I believe smaller doses say 3 - 4 times a year will give you the results of 60 - 70% regrowth.


 Interesting view. I sure hope you're right about the regrowth with smaller amount of cells. It does sound kind of logical.

----------


## dex89

so how does this work? is this some kind of a hair transplant, oral pill, cream?

----------


## tonypizza

> so how does this work? is this some kind of a hair transplant, oral pill, cream?


 It works by removing enough dollars from your wallet that you are convinced of a 13% increase in vellus hairs when in front of a mirror.   

Kind of like Propecia

----------


## dex89

> It works by removing enough dollars from your wallet that you are convinced of a 13% increase in vellus hairs when in front of a mirror.   
> 
> Kind of like Propecia


 SPLENDID!

10char

----------


## Kirby_

It's funny because it's true.

----------


## krewel

http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/health/...e#.UGf544aWJI1

Here a little video about Yales hair research. They actually confirm Dr.Hoffmanns / Replicels thesis about dermal sheeth cup cells..

----------


## 534623

> http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/health/...e#.UGf544aWJI1
> 
> They actually confirm Dr.Hoffmanns / Replicels *thesis about dermal sheeth cup cells*..


 can't find anywhere any confirmation.

the only confirmation we have is by the Replicel guys themselves:

if you inject millions of replicated human dscc into a patient's bald scalp - it  grows practically NOTHING. Confirmed by Replicel!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## krewel

> can't find anywhere any confirmation.
> 
> the only confirmation we have is by the Replicel guys themselves:
> 
> if you inject millions of replicated human dscc into a patient's bald scalp - it  grows practically NOTHING. Confirmed by Replicel!


 Watch the video again, inform yourself about how Replicels technology works in detail and stop spreading this "Replicel failed" nonsense. Otherwise you belong to hairsite, not here. 
I can see that there's a lot, you understand in a wrong way. I've explained it a 100 times here and I'm not going to explain it again.

Replicel did not fail. Far from it.
If you really expected something like 50&#37; regrwoth, you are literally insane.

----------


## UK_

@krewel  http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/health/...e#.UGge2a7lawS

They say it's years away, but Replicel are already heading into phase 2.

----------


## UK_

> can't find anywhere any confirmation.
> 
> the only confirmation we have is by the Replicel guys themselves:
> 
> if you inject millions of replicated human dscc into a patient's bald scalp - it  grows practically NOTHING. Confirmed by Replicel!


 *No, what was confirmed was a that a SINGLE TREATMENT could beat both the efficacy AND SAFETY of Finasteride and Minoxidil combined after only 6 months.

THAT'S WHAT WAS CONFIRMED.*

Your comments are stupid and damaging, until you can open a lab and create a treatment that beats in efficacy _and_ safety both the two mainstream treatments for hair loss that have been around for over 20 years, please *STFU*.

----------


## 534623

> Replicel did not fail. Far from it.


 in this case ...

http://www.marketwatch.com/investing...MW_story_quote

...you should invest all your money. good luck.

----------


## krewel

> @krewel  http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/health/...e#.UGge2a7lawS
> 
> They say it's years away, but Replicel are already heading into phase 2.


 Which is great.

The video shows, that Replicel is going the right way. The stem cells that female Yale scientist is pointing at on her screen are dermal sheath cup cells, the ones that Replicels guys are using. 
They did not find out something new. But thanks to their technology, they actually show, that Dr.Hoffmanns research results about dermal sheath cup cells are true.

Edit: But also Aderans. Both concepts are actually very similar to each other.

----------


## 534623

> The video shows, that Replicel is going the right way. *The stem cells that female Yale scientist is pointing at on her screen are dermal sheath cup cells*, the ones that Replicels guys are using.


 not at all. 
the 2 women in the video sound like the Aderans guys 10 years ago - about their initial mouse research findings.

----------


## 25 going on 65

But Aderans in 2002 is a world apart from Replicel in 2012. Back then people got excited about growing hairs on a mouse. Now we are safely growing hair on human scalp. That is a monumental leap that not everyone seems to appreciate....taking results on a rodent species and replicating them on ourselves.
Even if Replicel never gets to market, we have learned from its research and other companies can apply this knowledge. This goes for all research on "next gen" treatments. 

I'm excited about these cellular procedures. Right now the only cosmetically viable ways to fight MPB are 1. get on hormone therapy early (fin or dut), or 2. get hair transplants from one of a hand full of quality clinics in the world (and we all know the limitations of that). I think treating this condition at the cell level is the next step. 
I would love for some super effective PGD2 inhibitor lotion to come out in the next couple years, but I am not holding my breath.

----------


## Sogeking

If they could actually immunize hair follicles to DHT than I would call that a big damn success. However they are definetly in silent mode now. They got burned by the hype they generated before phase I 6 months results and not being able to produce satisfactory results.

----------


## UK_

Yes this was the original research that showed it can be done.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14675169

----------


## UK_

> If they could actually immunize hair follicles to DHT than I would call that a big damn success. However they are definetly in silent mode now. They got burned by the hype they generated before phase I 6 months results and not being able to produce satisfactory results.


 Silent mode?  Didnt they just release a presentation about phase II a few weeks ago?  What should they do?  Bullhorn Wall Street about their next phase?

Jesus Christ - what is it with people and attacking Replicel?  I'd love to see the look on all your faces if they turned around and said _"right, screw it, go find your own cure"_.

----------


## gutted

> If they could actually immunize hair follicles to DHT than I would call that a big damn success. However they are definetly in silent mode now. They got burned by the hype they generated before phase I 6 months results and not being able to produce satisfactory results.


 immunize a hair follicle against dht and you can grow that hair out to our nearest galaxy and back  :Wink: 
theres a reason why some people can grow hair longer than others, and dht is that reason.

----------


## gutted

as well as promote cancers!

----------


## krewel

> not at all. 
> the 2 women in the video sound like the Aderans guys 10 years ago - about their initial mouse research findings.


 What the heck are you talking about? 
I said : "The stem cells that female Yale scientist is pointing at on her screen are dermal sheath cup cells"

You say not at all? Are you blind or something? From now on, I'm just ignoring you. 10 years.. 10 years is nothing in terms of science.




> Jesus Christ - what is it with people and attacking Replicel?  I'd love to see the look on all your faces if they turned around and said _"right, screw it, go find your own cure"_.


 Their reaction would probably be something like: "I knew it, scammers." Thinking, you can solve this kind of a problem from one day to another, is just childish.

----------


## Erick

Replicel is dead end, enough said.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Replicel's last trial was a success except to people who didn't know what to look for.

----------


## Pate

I'll be very interested to see the Replicel 12 month results - they must be due in the next month or two, the 12 months has passed so they will be examining the patients and collating the data.

The big difference between Replicel and Histogen in terms of results was that Histogen grew primarily terminal hairs (or converted vellus to terminal), while Replicel actually grew a decent amount of vellus hair, as you can see on their presentation from 11 June 2012 on their website. 25&#37; for their best subject, and you can clearly see the extra vellus hairs in the photo.

If those hairs mature to become terminal then all of a sudden Replicel's results go from slightly disappointing (to me anyway) to comparable with Histogen's. If they stay vellus or disappear again, then Replicel has big problems...

Interesting also that Replicel are going straight into Phase IIb, supposedly by the end of the year. They're not wasting time, that's for sure.

----------


## hellouser

I've got my fingers crossed for all the companies; Replicel, Histogen and Aderans.

I don't care who gets it working, as long as one or all of them get it working sooner than later. Shit, I wouldnt mind going in for a combination of treatments from them.

----------


## Sogeking

> Silent mode?  Didnt they just release a presentation about phase II a few weeks ago?  What should they do?  Bullhorn Wall Street about their next phase?
> 
> Jesus Christ - what is it with people and attacking Replicel?  I'd love to see the look on all your faces if they turned around and said _"right, screw it, go find your own cure"_.


 Well I wasn't attacking them, but whatever. I am glad they are moving forward. I mean I don't have anything to lose except my hair and I am losing it regardless of their current progress.

So I am cheering for them. If they suceed you can rub it in my face as much as you want. Correction: you can rub it in my face but my newly grown hair just won't care then  :Big Grin: . 

And: what presentation I must have missed it?

----------


## UK_

> Well I wasn't attacking them, but whatever. I am glad they are moving forward. I mean I don't have anything to lose except my hair and I am losing it regardless of their current progress.
> 
> So I am cheering for them. If they suceed you can rub it in my face as much as you want. Correction: you can rub it in my face but my newly grown hair just won't care then . 
> 
> And: what presentation I must have missed it?


 http://www.wsw.com/webcast/rrshq22/r...rrshq22/repcf/

Click & type some BS info to register and it will take you to an audio of their planned phase 2.

----------


## Dan26

> immunize a hair follicle against dht and you can grow that hair out to our nearest galaxy and back 
> theres a reason why some people can grow hair longer than others, and dht is that reason.


 DHT is our friend bro! Inhibiting it is not the best way to grow hair! It is about reversing the damage it has done with growth factors, stopping it from binding to the hair follicle with antiandrogens, and modulating immune response with PDG2 inhibitors to allow hair to grow.

----------


## gutted

> DHT is our friend bro! Inhibiting it is not the best way to grow hair! It is about reversing the damage it has done with growth factors, stopping it from binding to the hair follicle with antiandrogens, and modulating immune response with PDG2 inhibitors to allow hair to grow.


 exactly! 

*excess* levels of dht and/or cox2 is our enemy!

----------


## The Alchemist

> I'll be very interested to see the Replicel 12 month results - they must be due in the next month or two, the 12 months has passed so they will be examining the patients and collating the data.


 They're not going to release any 12 month data.  At least not according to what David Hall said in the last presentation they gave for Rodman and Renshaw.   He said the next data point for I/II was going to be 24 months.  

I could've swore they had listed their timepoints as 6, 12, and 24 months. Maybe i'm mistaken, but i don't think so.  

I thought that was disappointing to hear.  Hopefully they're not making changes to their data release plans based on what they're seeing.

----------


## The Alchemist

Just dug this up:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/RepliC...83735.html?x=0


"Subject efficacy at 6-months post injection is the first step in measuring a treatment response. All subjects will continue to participate in the post injection follow-up period of the study until August 2013 and a review of final safety and efficacy results will commence before the end of 2013. *The continued follow-up period is a key component of the study to confirm treatment safety profile and response trends at 6, 12 and 24 months*. "


If they're not going to show any data from 12 month interval, i'd be very curious to know the reason why.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> DHT is our friend bro! Inhibiting it is not the best way to grow hair! It is about reversing the damage it has done with growth factors, stopping it from binding to the hair follicle with antiandrogens, and modulating immune response with PDG2 inhibitors to allow hair to grow.


 If there was a known way of "stopping it from binding to the hair follicile" then baldness would be cured.

Antiandrogens don't do that, anti-androgens inhibit the production of DHT, therefore "DHT is our friend!" and "antiandrogen" run counter to each other.

If you're PRO DHT, you are anti anti-androgen effectively.  DHT is the strongest of all androgenic conversions from testosterone.

----------


## stilted

> *The continued follow-up period is a key component of the study to confirm treatment safety profile and response trends at 6, 12 and 24 months*. "
> 
> If they're not going to show any data from 12 month interval, i'd be very curious to know the reason why.


 It's pretty obvious that they're hoping their product takes time to work instead of not at all.  Grasping at straws, denying the inevitable: the stuff simply doesn't provide cosmetically viable results.

----------


## Dan26

> It's pretty obvious that they're hoping their product takes time to work instead of not at all.  Grasping at straws, denying the inevitable: the stuff simply doesn't provide cosmetically viable results.


 Those are some damn expensive straws their graspin at !

----------


## stilted

> Those are some damn expensive straws their graspin at !


 Yes, and if they release 12 month data, their stock will be at 5 cents instead of 75 cents overnight.

*And no one hopes I'm more wrong about this than me.  I just don't see it being the case.

----------


## gutted

> Yes, and if they release 12 month data, their stock will be at 5 cents instead of 75 cents overnight.
> 
> *And no one hopes I'm more wrong about this than me.  I just don't see it being the case.


 dude i can almost see this stock crashing, would love to profit from this, but dont know how!

----------


## Pate

> They're not going to release any 12 month data.  At least not according to what David Hall said in the last presentation they gave for Rodman and Renshaw.   He said the next data point for I/II was going to be 24 months.  
> 
> I could've swore they had listed their timepoints as 6, 12, and 24 months. Maybe i'm mistaken, but i don't think so.


 Thanks for the info. I didn't see the Rodman and Renshaw presentation.

They definitely did list their original timepoints as 6, 12 and 24. They've obviously changed it - which seems bizarre. Maybe they want to focus all their efforts on the Phase IIb. But it's a big loss IMO.




> If there was a known way of "stopping it from binding to the hair follicile" then baldness would be cured.
> 
> Antiandrogens don't do that, anti-androgens inhibit the production of DHT, therefore "DHT is our friend!" and "antiandrogen" run counter to each other.
> 
> If you're PRO DHT, you are anti anti-androgen effectively.  DHT is the strongest of all androgenic conversions from testosterone.


 Not quite. 5AR inhibitors inhibit the production of DHT. But they aren't really anti-androgens in the true sense of the word, they anti-5AR drugs. True anti-androgens do stop androgens binding to the androgen receptor in the hair follicle, usually by competing antagonistically (ie blocking the receptor without activating it). A true anti-androgen will work on both T and DHT.

Unfortunately, stopping it binding to the hair follicle doesn't cure it like you suggested. It will stop hair loss progressing if you use it early enough, but regrowth will be limited, and we now think that is because the PGD2 remains even after the androgens are blocked.

----------


## Artista

The basic point is " to confirm treatment" meaning its EFFICACY. 
You cannot snap photos to post to the public  midway through a full blown medical STUDY.

----------


## stilted

> dude i can almost see this stock crashing, would love to profit from this, but dont know how!


 
It's called buying a put option on REPCF, although I doubt you can find a place to do it on a penny stock.

----------


## UK_

http://www.cnsx.ca/Page.asp?PageID=2013&AA_RecordID=462

Heres the company on the Canadian Stock Exchange.

----------


## UK_

Forgot to add:

http://www.investmentpitch.com/video...deo-News-Alert

----------


## Dan26

> Thanks for the info. I didn't see the Rodman and Renshaw presentation.
> 
> They definitely did list their original timepoints as 6, 12 and 24. They've obviously changed it - which seems bizarre. Maybe they want to focus all their efforts on the Phase IIb. But it's a big loss IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite. 5AR inhibitors inhibit the production of DHT. But they aren't really anti-androgens in the true sense of the word, they anti-5AR drugs. True anti-androgens do stop androgens binding to the androgen receptor in the hair follicle, usually by competing antagonistically (ie blocking the receptor without activating it). A true anti-androgen will work on both T and DHT.
> 
> Unfortunately, stopping it binding to the hair follicle doesn't cure it like you suggested. It will stop hair loss progressing if you use it early enough, but regrowth will be limited, and we now think that is because the PGD2 remains even after the androgens are blocked.


 Yea man that's what I was saying. My point was that fin is not necessary to regrow hair. You need anti androgen to stop, growth factor to repair, and PGD2 to create an environment in which you will actually grow hair.

----------


## UK_

> Yea man that's what I was saying. My point was that fin is not necessary to regrow hair. You need anti androgen to stop, growth factor to repair, and PGD2 to create an environment in which you will actually grow hair.


 I dont even think we need to go through all those stages, the answer to hair loss is stuck on the back of all our heads.  All we need to do is create a therapy like replicels in which we can replicate the immune hairs on the back of the head, combine it with a HT and there you have it.... NW7 to NW1.

----------


## Conpecia

> I dont even think we need to go through all those stages, the answer to hair loss is stuck on the back of all our heads.  All we need to do is create a therapy like replicels in which we can replicate the immune hairs on the back of the head, combine it with a HT and there you have it.... NW7 to NW1.


 Not sure if you know the answer to this, but do donor area hairs behave the same way as the original hairs? I seem to remember something about how they fall differently and feel different, also distinctly remember Scissorboy saying that in his video on Gho. That's my biggest hesitation when it comes to HTs.

----------


## UK_

> Not sure if you know the answer to this, but do donor area hairs behave the same way as the original hairs? I seem to remember something about how they fall differently and feel different, also distinctly remember Scissorboy saying that in his video on Gho. That's my biggest hesitation when it comes to HTs.


 The difference is slight - and in all honesty - id choose a full head of donor hair over baldness any day of the week.  From looking at how people are able to style their hair after a HT, the only issues preventing them from looking completely natural IMHO are either awful jobs on the side of the surgeon or simply rubbish coverage (eg poor survival rate of grafts).

I just wish we could get to a stage where we could get a HT done, say 3000 grafts, then go in a week later for injections until we're happy with the density/coverage.  For decades surgeons and patients have understood the prime problem with treating hair loss is limited donor, the 'type' of hair hasnt been a major factor preventing them from proceeding to address this central issue.

Then again, we'd all love to walk into a chemist, get a tub of _"NeverBald"_ and wake up as a NW1.  I just prefer to take interest in what seems more realistically plausible.

----------


## Dan26

I was actually going to add what you just said at the end of my comment. I rather just get a full coverage HT then have to deal with a  bunch of different topical s or injections. It would be annoying and constantly draining your pockets. With cloning of donor hair a full coverage HT should not be THAT expensive, compared to extracting thousands of grafts.

----------


## UK_

Yeh exactly - & its much easier to get through trials compared to a new drug that needs over 150 million in investments & a ten year study.

----------


## hellouser

Just got an email from the Replicel newsletter:




> _Phase II Dose Ranging Trial on its Hair Cell Replication Technology Expected to Commence Mid-2013 VANCOUVER, BC  November 7, 2012  RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. (the Company or RepliCel) (OTCBB: REPCF) is pleased to report on its pre-filing scientific meeting with the German Competent Authority responsible for cellular therapies  the Paul Ehrlich Institute [...]_


 That seems like a long time between end of Phase I and beginning of Phase II. They should have started by now.

----------


## hellouser

Just got an email from the Replicel newsletter:




> _Phase II Dose Ranging Trial on its Hair Cell Replication Technology Expected to Commence Mid-2013 VANCOUVER, BC  November 7, 2012  RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. (the Company or RepliCel) (OTCBB: REPCF) is pleased to report on its pre-filing scientific meeting with the German Competent Authority responsible for cellular therapies  the Paul Ehrlich Institute [...]_


 That seems like a long time between end of Phase I and beginning of Phase II. They should have started by now.

----------


## Pate

So that pushes Replicel out til mid-2014 to complete Phase II. They'd want to have some much more decent results than they got in Phase I by that time or they won't get funding for Phase III.

----------


## The Alchemist

> So that pushes Replicel out til mid-2014 to complete Phase II. They'd want to have some much more decent results than they got in Phase I by that time or they won't get funding for Phase III.


 Yup.  And that's just for a dose ranging study.  They'd probably need even another phase II efficacy study once they have the dose dialed in.  

These guys are 5+ years out.  And that's assuming they even have something that works, which i have some serious doubts about.  I'm taking them off my radar.  Put them in the bin with follica and acell.

----------


## Person

Dates available if all goes well...

Aderans  = crap
Acell      = crap
Histogen = 2018
Replicel  = 2017
Allergan Bimatoprost = 2017

The End

----------


## Dan26

> Dates available if all goes well...
> 
> Allergan Bimatoprost = 2017
> 
> The End


 I thought it was 2015, what changed?

----------


## rdawg

> I thought it was 2015, what changed?


 nothing changed, he's just guessing.

My guess is:

Aderans- 2016, 2018 if another setback
Histogen-2016(dont see any setbacks yet)
Alleragan-late 2015
Replicel-2018-2020

----------


## UK_

Really depressing to hear about them starting next summer - they should have geared up for a January start - 6 months is a long time.

----------


## Alf

> Really depressing to hear about them starting next summer - they should have geared up for a January start - 6 months is a long time.


 I know, but for me everything is too far away so I'm hoping to be guinea pig for whatever shows OK phase 2 results.

----------


## UK_

> I know, but for me everything is too far away so I'm hoping to be guinea pig for whatever shows OK phase 2 results.


 Same here - the only hope for me is some kind of cell therapy coming out - because I doubt PGD2 will be able to treat a NW5 patient.

Really dissapointed about the start date of Replicel, I'm happy that they've been approved to continue their study but just the time is becoming a real issue now.. I mean how many more years do we need to wait for a better treatment?

----------


## The Alchemist

> Same here - the only hope for me is some kind of cell therapy coming out - because I doubt PGD2 will be able to treat a NW5 patient.
> 
> Really dissapointed about the start date of Replicel, I'm happy that they've been approved to continue their study but just the time is becoming a real issue now.. I mean how many more years do we need to wait for a better treatment?


 
UK, you mind if i ask your age?  Would you consider a hair transplant?

The waiting around is killing me. And the more results that come out, the further away we seem to a solution. I thought 2012 was going to be the year when we find out for sure what's cooking and whether there is reason to have hope.  But, 2012 is nearly up and things are as bleak as ever  - replicel looks less than promising, histogen's results numerically look good but photos are not impressive, aderans continues to be a mystery, follica seems to have dropped out, and acell was a total bust.  Could use some good news already.

----------


## Person

Can you wait until 2017-2018 when a superior treatment will be available? If not, consider a hair transplant.

Sorry, but its the truth.

----------


## The Alchemist

> Can you wait until 2017-2018 when a superior treatment will be available? If not, consider a hair transplant.
> 
> Sorry, but its the truth.


 I mostly agree with this, though i think Aderans has at least a chance to come out before then.

----------


## Pate

> Really depressing to hear about them starting next summer - they should have geared up for a January start - 6 months is a long time.


 Yeah it sucks. I'm also annoyed they have apparently scratched their 12 month results analysis. Histogen had MUCH better results at 12 months over 6. But we have no way of knowing whether Replicel will too.

It may be an admission that the trial effectively failed, considering also all the extra work they've done tinkering with the process. But who knows.

----------


## UK_

Im really pissed off - this is just snails pace now.  

My liver is set for another rough year by the looks of things.

----------


## Desmond84

Hey guys,

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet. Seems pretty interesting and highlights what Replicel is planning for 2013:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SjQAfiKAk0

enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## 534623

> Same here - the only hope for me is some kind of cell therapy coming out - because I doubt PGD2 will be able to treat a NW5 patient.
> 
> Really dissapointed about the start date of Replicel, I'm happy that they've been approved to continue their study but just *the time* is becoming a real issue now..


 The time is a real issue?

http://s13.postimage.org/t95cltzpz/S...1_56_35_AM.png

Should I analyze this pic as I did with Histogen? Please say "NO!"

----------


## Desmond84

> The time is a real issue?
> 
> http://s13.postimage.org/t95cltzpz/S...1_56_35_AM.png
> 
> Should I analyze this pic as I did with Histogen? Please say "NO!"


 LMAO 

Plz don't! We just have to stay positive and wait for more updates!

----------


## 534623

> LMAO 
> 
> Plz don't! We just have to stay positive and wait for more updates!


 lol - okay.

----------


## ccmethinning

Wow. Just checked their stock price. Down to .47 cents. Glad I got outta this POS. This company is dying fast. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=repcf&ql=1

----------


## jman91

bump 10 charrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## yagazooci

I think that when replicel gets this efficacy trial in the books, Mr. ccmethinning will be reaching for the un-send button on his December 29th assertion. Dont think they expected to do much with 20 people and uber-dosing of subjects, except of course to show that if that burrage of cells causes no ill effects, then nothing will. Good luck to 'em, I say.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Wow. Just checked their stock price. Down to .47 cents. Glad I got outta this POS. This company is dying fast. 
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=repcf&ql=1


 You're making a classic mistake of assuming a price decline or increase is related to a companies health.

While generally that is true -- it applies moreso to established companies that actually have products on the market.  Product-In-Development baby BioTech companies should rarely be viewed the same.

----------


## neversaynever

have they released full phase 1 results? i only know of the 6 month update...

----------


## neversaynever

Im a positive fellow, but sorry...Repicel are a fail. If all they can do is up the cell dose, it wont work.

We are not mice. Stuff that works on mice wont work on us. This has been proven over and over again.

But at least theyre carrying on, you never know. If they could offer 20% regrowth for $2000 and prove that regrown hairs wont start thinning again...could be a winner.

----------


## StinkySmurf

The problem with Replicel is they had only $959,174 in cash as of September, and now it's January so I look for someone else to acquire the IP after they go broke.

----------


## Pate

> Im a positive fellow, but sorry...Repicel are a fail. If all they can do is up the cell dose, it wont work.
> 
> We are not mice. Stuff that works on mice wont work on us. This has been proven over and over again.
> 
> But at least theyre carrying on, you never know. If they could offer 20% regrowth for $2000 and prove that regrown hairs wont start thinning again...could be a winner.


 I used to agree but I'm actually coming around to the "immunisation from DHT" theory. Given what we know about fibrosis. 

We also need to wait and see if the vellus hairs they grew go terminal by 24 months. 20% increase in terminal hair count actually starts to look vaguely interesting, especially if compoundable and permanent.

Replicel need to seriously pick their game up, but I'm not writing them off completely yet. Maybe just 70% written off. :-)

----------


## neversaynever

> I used to agree but I'm actually coming around to the "immunisation from DHT" theory. Given what we know about fibrosis. 
> 
> We also need to wait and see if the vellus hairs they grew go terminal by 24 months. 20% increase in terminal hair count actually starts to look vaguely interesting, especially if compoundable and permanent.
> 
> Replicel need to seriously pick their game up, but I'm not writing them off completely yet. Maybe just 70% written off. :-)


 If aderans and replicel announced their results are permanant, they just cured guys who are starting to bald. Im not sure if thatll happen, given the body can signal to create more follicles.

I would love to know what steps (if any) adereans and replicel have taken to check that theory. They extract from the safe zone for that very reason, I wonder how they check it....

----------


## Pate

> If aderans and replicel announced their results are permanant, they just cured guys who are starting to bald. Im not sure if thatll happen, given the body can signal to create more follicles.
> 
> I would love to know what steps (if any) adereans and replicel have taken to check that theory. They extract from the safe zone for that very reason, I wonder how they check it....


 Really there is only one way to check it. Photographs and time!

They could probably biopsy the treated area and study it to confirm the follicles aren't susceptible to DHT, but realistically only in vivo studies will confirm it. And that means following guys who have had the treatment over years.

----------


## Desmond84

Hey guys I just thought of something!

You know how I was saying DP and DSC cells are interchangeable!

Now, DSC cells turn into DP cells when the hair is in its anagen (growth) phase! Some DP cells then reconvert back to DSC during resting phase.

What if the reason why Replicel didn't get AMAZING results at 6 months mark was because the implanted DSC cells were not converted to DP cells just yet!

Remember that it is the DP cells that produce all the growth factors and have the Androgen receptors NOT the DSC cells.

Maybe this conversion take longer and should show up in the 24 month follow up!

I personally don't think ALL hope is lost just yet!

Just my 2 cents  :Wink:

----------


## neversaynever

> Hey guys I just thought of something!
> 
> You know how I was saying DP and DSC cells are interchangeable!
> 
> Now, DSC cells turn into DP cells when the hair is in its anagen (growth) phase! Some DP cells then reconvert back to DSC during resting phase.
> 
> What if the reason why Replicel didn't get AMAZING results at 6 months mark was because the implanted DSC cells were not converted to DP cells just yet!
> 
> Remember that it is the DP cells that produce all the growth factors and have the Androgen receptors NOT the DSC cells.
> ...


 I have to disagree with you for once. A partial follicle that contains the upper portion (so no DP) can form a full follicle (including a new DP) well inside a year, possibly just a few months. I guess its possible the 24 month mark might show some gains, but its doubtful. Also, replicel dont plan on showing us the 12 month results? I think that sends quite a clear message. Theyre not dead weight, but they are way behind Aderans, which means the only thing that would save them is a change in their treatment (not likely).

----------


## Kirby_

Heading to Phase II Dose Ranging trial... A good sign.

http://www.replicel.com/replicel-to-...uring-process/

----------


## garethbale

> Heading to Phase II Dose Ranging trial... A good sign.
> 
> http://www.replicel.com/replicel-to-...uring-process/


 good stuff

they are behind Aderans & Histogen, but more options is good

----------


## Kirby_

More options is what we need urgently. The best thing that could happen would be a proper 'arms race' between developers of super-treatments.

----------


## garethbale

> More options is what we need urgently. The best thing that could happen would be a proper 'arms race' between developers of super-treatments.


 yeah we need a cold war style hair treatments arms race  :Smile:

----------


## StinkySmurf

Nice find!   I think they need some more cash, but that doesn't mean they don't have a plan to get it so it's good to see them still moving forward.

----------


## UK_

I was reading ylast week of a group of male scientists being able to grow a new nose for a cancer patient - surely... if they're able to grow noses they can harness that ability into regenerating hair follicles?  Can they not reproduce skin from the back of the head in the lab yet?

----------


## UK_

Replicel is moving at snails pace, they should have started Phase II late last year.

----------


## bananana

> Replicel is moving at snails pace, they should have started Phase II late last year.


 yeah  :Frown: 

I thought they started it already. Bollocks.

But at least this time they'll use more than 100 men and this IS effectiveness study. Finally. This means (probably) this time next year we'll know if they're breakthrough of a bust.

ps, the stock is up by 25&#37;!  :Big Grin:

----------


## yagazooci

A smart company stays in touch with and takes direction from the regulatory body all the way. Then there are no surprises at the finish line from the guys with the gun! Replicel are doing just that, it seems. These guys are poised to knock this out of the park in my opinion.

----------


## UK Boy

I think it's good to have an update from them and to know they're still progressing. Yes they did originally plan to start phase II on autumn of last year but from what they've said it looks like they went away and changed some things and that's why the phase II is now gonna start later than they originally hoped. I'd sooner have a bit of a delay if it means they're going to progress more successfully. It's no good to us if they fly through the trials but come out of it with a sub standard product.

----------


## HARIRI

RepliCel to Present at the 11th Annual BioPartnering North America Conference

February 19, 2013

Vancouver Convention Centre, Vancouver, BC, February 24-26th, 2013

VANCOUVER, BC – February 19th 2013 – RepliCel Life Sciences Inc (the “Company” or “RepliCel”) (OTCBB: REPCF) (CNSX: RP) today announced that the Company will present to a select group of biotech industry investors and experts at the 11th Annual BioPartnering North America Conference (“BPN”) in Vancouver, BC, on Monday, February 25th at 10:30am in room 121. David Hall, CEO, will give a corporate overview on RepliCel’s autologous cell replication technology and current clinical development plans.

Following the BPN conference, RepliCel is set to attend the 7th World Congress for Hair Research in Edinburgh on May 4-6th 2013. The Company looks forward to another international gathering of the global hair research societies.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> RepliCel to Present at the 11th Annual BioPartnering North America Conference
> 
> February 19, 2013
> 
> Vancouver Convention Centre, Vancouver, BC, February 24-26th, 2013
> 
> VANCOUVER, BC – February 19th 2013 – RepliCel Life Sciences Inc (the “Company” or “RepliCel”) (OTCBB: REPCF) (CNSX: RP) today announced that the Company will present to a select group of biotech industry investors and experts at the 11th Annual BioPartnering North America Conference (“BPN”) in Vancouver, BC, on Monday, February 25th at 10:30am in room 121. David Hall, CEO, will give a corporate overview on RepliCel’s autologous cell replication technology and current clinical development plans.
> 
> Following the BPN conference, RepliCel is set to attend the 7th World Congress for Hair Research in Edinburgh on May 4-6th 2013. The Company looks forward to another international gathering of the global hair research societies.


 
So what news will they present the 25?

----------


## Kiwi

> so what news will they present the 25?


 what a piece of crap their product is and that it will be ready by the year 2025!!!!

----------


## FearTheLoss

hahaha I don't really know much about replicel, but kiwi you're a histogen fan right?

----------


## garethbale

10 years to grow 6&#37; more hair...pathetic!

----------


## FearTheLoss

> 10 years to grow 6% more hair...pathetic!


 What if they show something huge at this event though? you think they would really come and even take the time to present something that hasn't shown to even be what is on the market today?

----------


## Conpecia

Yeah guys don't get your hopes up whatsoever here. There was insane hype this time last year and we got pretty much the worst news imaginable for those of us hoping it'd be out by 2015. Just remain calm and see what they have to say.

----------


## Kiwi

I'm a fan of;
1) histogen 
2) aderans
3) dr gho

In my mind these guys are innocent until proven guilty.

Replicel might work but they are honestly years behind the above 3 options. 

Out of all the above options I speculate dr gho could help you now except be warned that he's expensive and you're really paying for a glorified but scarless (to the human eye) FUE procedure.

----------


## Kiwi

> Yeah guys don't get your hopes up whatsoever here. There was insane hype this time last year and we got pretty much the worst news imaginable for those of us hoping it'd be out by 2015. Just remain calm and see what they have to say.


 Well thats not entirely true is it  :Wink: 

What really happened was that 2020 went crazy and bought a whole lot of shares in Replicel and a handful of people went insane. 

I on the other hand who've been observing this forum for YEARS quickly spotted the hype - to be honest Replicel should be ashamed of themselves for creating such hype without the goods to back up their talk.

Histogen unlike Replicel have been in the game for a lot longer. Fingers crossed their results kick a55 this month  :Smile:

----------


## Kiwi

> What if they show something huge at this event though? you think they would really come and even take the time to present something that hasn't shown to even be what is on the market today?


 Thats what they did the last 3 times they have created some hype.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> I'm a fan of;
> 1) histogen 
> 2) aderans
> 3) dr gho
> 
> In my mind these guys are innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> Replicel might work but they are honestly years behind the above 3 options. 
> 
> Out of all the above options I speculate dr gho could help you now except be warned that he's expensive and you're really paying for a glorified but scarless (to the human eye) FUE procedure.


 I agree with you, but are you saying you don't believe Gho regenerates donor hair?

----------


## Conpecia

> Well thats not entirely true is it 
> 
> What really happened was that 2020 went crazy and bought a whole lot of shares in Replicel and a handful of people went insane. 
> 
> I on the other hand who've been observing this forum for YEARS quickly spotted the hype - to be honest Replicel should be ashamed of themselves for creating such hype without the goods to back up their talk.
> 
> Histogen unlike Replicel have been in the game for a lot longer. Fingers crossed their results kick a55 this month


 Yeah maradona and others played it up to incredible heights. Having only recently joined back then I didn't know better and thought we'd all be NW1 by 2015!! 

See, because of that I have no optimism for Histogen either. Just can't risk another let down of that magnitude.  :Frown:

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Yeah maradona and others played it up to incredible heights. Having only recently joined back then I didn't know better and thought we'd all be NW1 by 2015!! 
> 
> See, because of that I have no optimism for Histogen either. Just can't risk another let down of that magnitude.


 someone on here emailed histogen and got word that their results that will be released in the next few months are "promising"

----------


## Conpecia

> someone on here emailed histogen and got word that their results that will be released in the next few months are "promising"


 Wasn't that kiwi?

I'm glad to hear it either way but it's pretty vague. Definitely better than "poor" though lol...

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Wasn't that kiwi?
> 
> I'm glad to hear it either way but it's pretty vague. Definitely better than "poor" though lol...


 it may have been kiwi I can't remember..but yeah I don't think they would have led him on to believe that..histogen has been pretty conservative and they have nothing to gain by hyping it up

----------


## Kiwi

> it may have been kiwi I can't remember..but yeah I don't think they would have led him on to believe that..histogen has been pretty conservative and they have nothing to gain by hyping it up


 Nah it wasnt me because I read that too. 

I didnt recognize the poster as an older member of these forums so I took it as a grain of salt. But if the results are "promising" that is a hell of a lot better then "not promising"....

----------


## garethbale

> What if they show something huge at this event though? you think they would really come and even take the time to present something that hasn't shown to even be what is on the market today?


 I doubt they have something massive, unless they have somehow turned 6% vellus hair into 40% terminal hair.  

I joined this forum in April last year and was surprised by all the hype around Replicel...people announcing they had found the cure etc.  Hopefully they can bring something to market but I'm not holding my breath.

That said, I will look out for their announcements.

----------


## garethbale

> I'm a fan of;
> 1) histogen 
> 2) aderans
> 3) dr gho
> 
> In my mind these guys are innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> Replicel might work but they are honestly years behind the above 3 options. 
> 
> Out of all the above options I speculate dr gho could help you now except be warned that he's expensive and you're really paying for a glorified but scarless (to the human eye) FUE procedure.


 Do you think Gho can give better coverage, with more density, than a traditional FUE?

I'm thinking about getting my hairline and temples filled in

----------


## garethbale

> Nah it wasnt me because I read that too. 
> 
> I didnt recognize the poster as an older member of these forums so I took it as a grain of salt. But if the results are "promising" that is a hell of a lot better then "not promising"....


 I emailed them guys...

----------


## ccmethinning

RepliCel has zip, zero, zilch, nada. They are a total failure and will never amount to anything. They are not an adapting or innovating company. They went all on on DSCC being the answer, and of course, as we know, its not. DSCC is all they got. The reason they are presenting is to try to stir up investor interest, as raising money is now an impossible task as their product looks hopeless and their share price has fallen to bellow $.50/share. 

RepliCel, stick a fork in them, they're done.

----------


## HARIRI

I agree to that. There is something inside of me makes me feel that they are after the money and selling shares. I only have high hopes in Histogen and low ones on Aderans.

----------


## hellouser

It'd be really interesting to see how much hair growth (or DHT resistence) would be sustained with a combination of Aderans & Replicel....

----------


## inkt2002

All the info that needs to be known on Replicel can be found by pulling up their 1 year stock chart.

----------


## Vox

> It'd be really interesting to see how much hair growth (or DHT resistence) would be sustained with a combination of Aderans & Replicel....


 It would be very interesting to see what the Histogen or Aderans products can do with the Gho technique. We know that there are some weaknesses regarding donor regeneration, so what if, e.g., the Histogen product makes the donor to fully recover in much less than 9 months? Or makes the transplanted hair also appropriate to function as donor? This last point is obviously very important since it will give a huge boost to the speed of hair restoration. 

I believe there is potential for such developments even if these products are subpar compared to what they are supposed to do. Just a gut feeling.

----------


## yagazooci

> All the info that needs to be known on Replicel can be found by pulling up their 1 year stock chart.


 I wonder if the principal shareholders are selling any of thier stock? Now that would be telling. I think the price was driven down by the less-than-touted stellar results obviously, but as much by a timid few who figured the apocolypse was nigh... OTCBB aint the "big board" as we know.
It would put me in mind of the tail wagging the dog scenario, if its the case. Anyway, we'll see.

----------


## PinotQ

The stock research report shows no insider trading to date.

----------


## hellouser

> I wonder if the principal shareholders are selling any of thier stock? Now that would be telling. I think the price was driven down by the less-than-touted stellar results obviously, but as much by a timid few who figured the apocolypse was nigh... OTCBB aint the "big board" as we know.
> It would put me in mind of the tail wagging the dog scenario, if its the case. Anyway, we'll see.


 Phase II trials will be the real deal. Phase I was only meant for safety, not efficacy. If their Phase II results suck, thats when you'll know to jump ship.

----------


## Artista

Lets not speculate just yet. NO ONE here on this forum has any inside information regarding this company or the others. 
If Replicel's treatments can give you a good % more than what is currently available today ,even IF it is not the 'Holy Grail' in hair treatments,
 people will rush to it ... David Hall will give his presentation on Monday  the 25th of this month.

----------


## yagazooci

> Phase II trials will be the real deal. Phase I was only meant for safety, not efficacy. If their Phase II results suck, thats when you'll know to jump ship.


 I concur totally hellouser. If Replicel has it, it will show up in phase II.  They scored a 19&#37; in thier safety run, where they uber dosed all the subjects. They only wanted a peek at efficacy. Good peek, I'd say. That's why they are still alive. To think they will look for funding whilst having nothing is untenable. Check the resumes of these guys. This isn't Joe's Hair Shop. This next phase looks to mix it up with dosages, depths, relative distances and God knows what else, all with the grace of the competent authority. To say they are caput is unfounded whinery, I think.

----------


## Artista

Very good points made yagazooci   thanks

----------


## hellouser

> I concur totally hellouser. If Replicel has it, it will show up in phase II.  They scored a 19% in thier safety run, where they uber dosed all the subjects. They only wanted a peek at efficacy. Good peek, I'd say. That's why they are still alive. To think they will look for funding whilst having nothing is untenable. Check the resumes of these guys. This isn't Joe's Hair Shop. This next phase looks to mix it up with dosages, depths, relative distances and God knows what else, all with the grace of the competent authority. To say they are caput is unfounded whinery, I think.


 Exactly. I hope they get at least some regrowth but it'd be pretty awesome if they were able to permanently halt baldness altogether, much like the rumors with Aderans working like fin + added growth. Imagine combining aderans, replicel and histogen down the line? All those options plus a hair transplant or better yet Gho with donor regeneration? Future looks good.

----------


## UK Boy

The Phase II clinical trial represents a significant advance in the research. In the Phase I clinical trial, the company produced only 16 data points. The Phase II trial aims at 288, enough to determine the optimal type and amount of injections for treating hair loss.

The Vancouver, B.C.-based company says it has won patents for its technology from both the European Union and Australia and that patents are currently pending in other jurisdictions.

*The Company has made significant advancements in its manufacturing procedures and these improvements are expected to have a meaningful impact on our RCH-01 program, said Replicel CEO David Hall, in a written statement released in early February*. We are committed to receiving guidance and implementing the recommendations provided by the regulatory authorities to ensure we have a well-constructed Phase II trial that will lead to the optimum dose to treat pattern baldness.

So in a statement David Hall announced that changes have been made to the manufacturing procedure, this could have significant impact on the results. People have counted Replicel out but at the end of the day they have taken on board there unsatisfactory results in regards to efficacy and they have made changes before continuing - the most probable reason as to why they're now about 9 months behind on their estimated start of Phase II.

I also agree with others, phase II is the dosing trial, they can try different doses, depths and frequency of injections. This trial will let us know if this is compoundable and if it is then that makes even the current efficacy results more promising.

I can't believe that they would be progressing unless they had some hope of better results, there was a lot of promise when Replicel first started trials so lets hope the phase II trials surprises us all with much better results.

----------


## clarence

> They scored a 19&#37; in thier safety run, where they uber dosed all the subjects.


 It's all about being uber dosed when you're looking at the 19% in this image.

----------


## Thinning87

What is the difference between Replicel and Histogen technology?

----------


## 534623

> What is the difference between Replicel and Histogen technology?


 You mean after seeing the before/after pics clarence posted?

From an analytical point of view - none. Both cook with hot water.

----------


## Thinning87

> You mean after seeing the before/after pics clarence posted?
> 
> From an analytical point of view - none. Both cook with hot water.


 You have no credibility here - go away

----------


## clarence

Well even I admit there is alot of hair growth in that picture on the right. Almost as much as in the "before" picture. And I hear they are getting ready to publish more results, once they actually find the area, where the reported 19,2 &#37; grew.

I mean, it's not like these people have been entirely without success. In one controlled evaluation, regrowth was noted especially from guys in the placebo group. The next trial will concentrate on upping the placebo dosage, or so I hear... 

Remember folks, these are only results from phase 1, which they are running to look for possible side effects, such as hair growth!

Recent paparazzi footage may be suggesting that the young prince William has been one of the first actual clients of Replicel. Indeed, the thinness of his mane suggest he has ditched Toppik in favor of Replicel. And so, Replicel remain convinced that their treatment will be more effective than those of their competitors; so, apparently they are testing it for something besides hair.

----------


## kaandereli

guys, 19&#37; is obtained from only one injection, whereas histogen made multiple injections in phase 2a.

Replicel , like histogen , will apply multiple doses in their phase 2b trial,

so we will discover if replicel is also effective as histogen, or maybe supreior to it

----------


## 67mph

> Well even I admit there is alot of hair growth in that picture on the right. Almost as much as in the "before" picture. And I hear they are getting ready to publish more results, once they actually find the area, where the reported 19,2 % grew.
> 
> I mean, it's not like these people have been entirely without success. In one controlled evaluation, regrowth was noted especially from guys in the placebo group. The next trial will concentrate on upping the placebo dosage, or so I hear... 
> 
> Remember folks, these are only results from phase 1, which they are running to look for possible side effects, such as hair growth!
> 
> Recent paparazzi footage may be suggesting that the young prince William has been one of the first actual clients of Replicel. Indeed, the thinness of his mane suggest he has ditched Toppik in favor of Replicel. And so, Replicel remain convinced that their treatment will be more effective than those of their competitors; so, apparently they are testing it for something besides hair.


 Upping the placebo? Do you know what a placebo is?
...and where you getting you Prince info?!

C'mon Replicel, c'mon!!

----------


## Desmond84

Replicel definitely has the potential to work and give us 20% regrowth, but now that they've fallen behind even more, this pushes their release date even further; somewhere around Q3 2018- Q1 2019...

I can't stop thinking wether that's too late for most of us! I think we should really focus on Aderans for the next few months, since if they really do go into Phase 3 we may REALLY have this available by the end of 2015!  :Smile:

----------


## Thinning87

So wasn't there an upcoming update on the 25th or something like that? What happened?

----------


## The Alchemist

> So wasn't there an upcoming update on the 25th or something like that? What happened?


 Yeah, they were attempting to convince some biotech investors that their results were really much better than they appeared.  It was at some biopartnering conference.  Hopefully they didn't get laughed out of the room.

----------


## hellouser

> Yeah, they were attempting to convince some biotech investors that their results were really much better than they appeared.  It was at some biopartnering conference.  Hopefully they didn't get laughed out of the room.


 Guaranteed they showed the investors data that wasnt shown to us.

----------


## The Alchemist

> Guaranteed they showed the investors data that wasnt shown to us.


 I hope so - because if they don't have something good, and with aderans only working marginally well for 4 out of 10 guys, we're running out of options in a hurry.

I think Histogen might be the only realistic shot we have at a good treatment in the near future.  But, they've still have to report out on their trial before we know anything about what it can do.

----------


## UK Boy

Replicel seem to have dropped women from their trials, phase II shows that they're only planning to recruite male test subjects. Wonder why they dropped women? Thought these type of treatments usually worked better on them lol.

----------


## MackJames

> Replicel seem to have dropped women from their trials, phase II shows that they're only planning to recruite male test subjects. Wonder why they dropped women? Thought these type of treatments usually worked better on them lol.


 
I wonder if they were the poorest responders.

----------


## hellouser

> I wonder if they were the poorest responders.


 If women were suffering from baldness in the same numbers as men, we would have had a cure 50 years ago.

Society doesnt give a shit about mens health.

----------


## MackJames

> If women were suffering from baldness in the same numbers as men, we would have had a cure 50 years ago.
> 
> Society doesnt give a shit about mens health.


 

Maybe.  I'm just curious about the reason behind removing women from the next trial.  There has to be a rationale for it. The only thing I can think of is women aren't responding as well and sinking the overall results.

----------


## hellouser

> Maybe.  I'm just curious about the reason behind removing women from the next trial.  There has to be a rationale for it. The only thing I can think of is women aren't responding as well and sinking the overall results.


 Personally, this is how I feel in regards to removing women the trials:

- GOOD. Focus on men for once.
- Potentially bad since it could mean a poor product... or perhaps it was just not working for women.

----------


## MackJames

> Personally, this is how I feel in regards to removing women the trials:
> 
> - GOOD. Focus on men for once.
> - Potentially bad since it could mean a poor product... or perhaps it was just not working for women.


 

It's not the most polite thing to say but I feel the same way.  Women do suffer but his is predominately a male affliction.

----------


## hellouser

> It's not the most polite thing to say but I feel the same way.  Women do suffer but his is predominately a male affliction.


 Honestly, Bill Burr nailed it;




> I got to tell you this, because Im envious of women, okay? Im not saying your problems get solved but at least they are taken seriously, you know. I think we 1800 numbers, you got ribbons, theres groups; people give a shit. Anything happens to a guy, its just considered funny. Some woman cut her husbands dick off, threw in the garbage disposal and turned it on. People thought it was hilarious, I mean, hey, hey, stumpy, nobody cares.
> 
> Do you think if a guy removed a womans titty and threw it in the drier anybody will be joking about it the next day? The entire country would grind to a halt; itd be a moment of silence; the NFL would have some special colored headband everybody had to wear for an entire month. The most a-feminine color they could possibly come up with.

----------


## yagazooci

> Maybe.  I'm just curious about the reason behind removing women from the next trial.  There has to be a rationale for it. The only thing I can think of is women aren't responding as well and sinking the overall results.


 Replicel wrote a  response on their official site... something about men being easier to recruit, hence a faster process and a quicker foray into phase III approval. They also said women will not be precluded from phase III. Interesting... I am sort of paraphrasing here though. I detect a hint of confidence in all that as well. We'll see how they do in the coming months.

----------


## hellouser

> Replicel wrote a  response on their official site... something about men being easier to recruit, hence a faster process and a quicker foray into phase III approval. They also said women will not be precluded from phase III. Interesting... I am sort of paraphrasing here though. I detect a hint of confidence in all that as well. We'll see how they do in the coming months.


 Sounds reasonable as well as much larger target audience. They're also behind Aderans and Histogen so they really need to pick up the pace if they want to have any kind of market share. I'll give them the benefit of doubt, lets hope for the best.

----------


## Thinning87

> *Replicel wrote a  response on their official site...* something about men being easier to recruit, hence a faster process and a quicker foray into phase III approval. They also said women will not be precluded from phase III. Interesting... I am sort of paraphrasing here though. I detect a hint of confidence in all that as well. We'll see how they do in the coming months.


 where? I don't see it

----------


## KJ1982

> where? I don't see it


 It's under "Hair Loss", "Hair Loss FAQ's" and is near the bottom of the page...  :Smile:

----------


## Thinning87

> It's under "Hair Loss", "Hair Loss FAQ's" and is near the bottom of the page...


 Thank you!

Well, activity is better than no activity, so I can say I am kind of satisfied. We'll see what their results from Phase 2 yield.

----------


## KJ1982

No problem, *Thinning87*!

Hopefully Replicel will provide us with some interesting and exciting results. I understand that there are some here on the forums that aren't all too hopeful so far as Replicel are concerned. However, whilst my knowledge about their current progress is (admittedly) wanting, so far as I can tell the science sounds promising...  :Smile:

----------


## Thinning87

> No problem, *Thinning87*!
> 
> Hopefully Replicel will provide us with some interesting and exciting results. I understand that there are some here on the forums that aren't all too hopeful so far as Replicel are concerned. However, whilst my knowledge about their current progress is (admittedly) wanting, so far as I can tell the science sounds promising...


 Ah well, we got a couple years ahead of us in which we hopefully will hear some developments. I don't really believe any of the timelines out there (especially Replicel being available in 2015... yeah right!) but if we have at least a bit of luck, at least one of the the new treatments will be confirmed for realease at some point in the future, and combined with a good HT it'd be a great advancement.

----------


## KJ1982

> Ah well, we got a couple years ahead of us in which we hopefully will hear some developments. I don't really believe any of the timelines out there (especially Replicel being available in 2015... yeah right!) but if we have at least a bit of luck, at least one of the the new treatments will be confirmed for realease at some point in the future, and combined with a good HT it'd be a great advancement.


 Well, whatever the case may be with regards to (expected) release of any potential future treatment, for better or worse none of them are too far away from us now.

If Replicel produces good results in regrowing hair and it _does_ prove to be only a couple of years away then it would be a huge weight off my mind knowing that, no matter what happens, I can regain what I have lost.  :Smile: 

KJ.

----------


## hellouser

> Well, whatever the case may be with regards to (expected) release of any potential future treatment, for better or worse none of them are too far away from us now.
> 
> If Replicel produces good results in regrowing hair and it _does_ prove to be only a couple of years away then it would be a huge weight off my mind knowing that, no matter what happens, I can regain what I have lost. 
> 
> KJ.


 Thats a big assumption though because none of us really know what kind of results to expect from Replicel. Of course, I'm only playing devils advocate but only because their Phase I safety trials proved to be very disappointing. However, Phase II results will give us a much better picture. Lets hope they get some serious results  :Smile:

----------


## yagazooci

> where? I don't see it


 Mybad. It was on the Replicel _Facebook_  site that I got that piece about "why only men this time". Sorry. They all look similar I guess. Anyway it seems to be posted there in another area of the site too. Thanks

----------


## KJ1982

> Thats a big assumption though because none of us really know what kind of results to expect from Replicel. Of course, I'm only playing devils advocate but only because their Phase I safety trials proved to be very disappointing. However, Phase II results will give us a much better picture. Lets hope they get some serious results


 Oh, of course; it's a _huge_ assumption on my part.

However, at the risk of stating the obvious it has to be said that to form a conclusion based around Phase I trial data is rather premature; Phase I trials are only intended to establish whether or not a treatment is safe. As you said, Phase II results shall give us a much clearer understanding as to the potential efficacy of this new treatment.

Besides, even if it's established that this proposed treatment doesn't hold the key to reversing hair loss we will still have valuable data that could prove essential to finding the actual solution further on down the line.

As Thomas Edison once said, "_I have not failed. I've just found ten thousand ways that won't work_."

I understand that those words will provide little comfort to some, though every step we take, whatever the result, is a step in the right direction and brings us closer to solving this problem once and for all.  :Smile:

----------


## hellouser

> Oh, of course; it's a _huge_ assumption on my part.
> 
> However, at the risk of stating the obvious it has to be said that to form a conclusion based around Phase I trial data is rather premature; Phase I trials are only intended to establish whether or not a treatment is safe. As you said, Phase II results shall give us a much clearer understanding as to the potential efficacy of this new treatment.
> 
> Besides, even if it's established that this proposed treatment doesn't hold the key to reversing hair loss we will still have valuable data that could prove essential to finding the actual solution further on down the line.
> 
> As Thomas Edison once said, "_I have not failed. I've just found ten thousand ways that won't work_."
> 
> I understand that those words will provide little comfort to some, though every step we take, whatever the result, is a step in the right direction and brings us closer to solving this problem once and for all.


 I honestly see no point in going through with efforts from Aderans, Histogen or Replicel... or all combined when we know Dr. Roland Lauster has cultured follicles WITH hair in a petri dish. All the others are now rendered useless by Dr. Lauster's holy grail so why are there still efforts being made with the other guys when we know we've got a legitimate solution?

Now I know the other guys want money at this point, but in an ideal world all efforts would be made towards Dr. Lausters work and get it out the door.

----------


## KJ1982

> I honestly see no point in going through with efforts from Aderans, Histogen or Replicel... or all combined when we know Dr. Roland Lauster has cultured follicles WITH hair in a petri dish. All the others are now rendered useless by Dr. Lauster's holy grail so why are there still efforts being made with the other guys when we know we've got a legitimate solution?
> 
> Now I know the other guys want money at this point, but in an ideal world all efforts would be made towards Dr. Lausters work and get it out the door.


 Oh, I agree totally; Dr. Lauster has done what others have not and, so far as we can see, has the solution.

However, as you said, people are out to make money; this is, after all, a business. Perhaps those companies that we know of are seeking to get their products out before Dr. Lauster brings his method to market? Perhaps they consider their treatment(s) as a temporary solution until a more permanent treatment is available? Or perhaps they have already anticipated the availability of a procedure such as Dr. Lauster's becoming commercially available and are aiming at a totally different market...?

Whatever the case, short of asking those behind the treatments directly why they're dedicating such vast resources and sums of money to what seems to be, at this moment in time, a "pointless" (and I use the term loosely) pursuit we shall never know.

I'm just glad that there are numerous treatments in development, whatever the outcome.  :Smile:

----------


## garethbale

> I honestly see no point in going through with efforts from Aderans, Histogen or Replicel... or all combined when we know Dr. Roland Lauster has cultured follicles WITH hair in a petri dish. All the others are now rendered useless by Dr. Lauster's holy grail so why are there still efforts being made with the other guys when we know we've got a legitimate solution?
> 
> Now I know the other guys want money at this point, but in an ideal world all efforts would be made towards Dr. Lausters work and get it out the door.


 Why doesn't someone contact Dr Lauster to ask what he's currently up to.  I found his email online (this is publicly available) Roland.Lauster@TU-Berlin.de 

I'm not sure if he speaks English though

----------


## KJ1982

> Why doesn't someone contact Dr Lauster to ask what he's currently up to.  I found his email online (this is publicly available) Roland.Lauster@TU-Berlin.de 
> 
> I'm not sure if he speaks English though


 I may be mistaken, *garethbale*, but I'm sure that I've read that people have tried contacting Dr. Lauster and that he has not replied.

Why that may be remains a mystery but I suspect that it may have something to do with the fact that the Berlin Technical University is involved with his research; perhaps he is not allowed to reply, instead having the university deal with enquiries via their press/media department?

----------


## garethbale

> I may be mistaken, *garethbale*, but I'm sure that I've read that people have tried contacting Dr. Lauster and that he has not replied.
> 
> Why that may be remains a mystery but I suspect that it may have something to do with the fact that the Berlin Technical University is involved with his research; perhaps he is not allowed to reply, instead having the university deal with enquiries via their press/media department?


 I doubt he would respond separately to individuals, it would probably be done offficially through the university, as you say.  Whatever the reason, his lack of response doesn't surprise me.

Wasn't the hair grown a mouse hair though?  I read that they had accomplished creation of a mouse's follicle and that they were going to start on human follicles (the article was dated Dec 2010).

----------


## KJ1982

> Wasn't the hair grown a mouse hair though?  I read that they had accomplished creation of a mouse's follicle and that they were going to start on human follicles (the article was dated Dec 2010).


 So far as I can remember (meaning I may be wrong), to the best of my knowledge that was indeed the case, yes.

It's a shame that no more has been heard about the matter, but I'm very much hoping that research is continuing for hair restoration applications; the research also has potential uses regarding pharmaceutical testing, etc.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I honestly see no point in going through with efforts from Aderans, Histogen or Replicel... or all combined when we know Dr. Roland Lauster has cultured follicles WITH hair in a petri dish. All the others are now rendered useless by Dr. Lauster's holy grail so why are there still efforts being made with the other guys* when we know we've got a legitimate solution*?
> 
> Now I know the other guys want money at this point, but in an ideal world all efforts would be made towards Dr. Lausters work and get it out the door.


 There is no legitimate solution until we can walk in, pay money and have a procedure done to restore hair. If there was a legitimate solution here and now then he other companies might close shop.

Not trying to argue, just saying, there is a huge leap between a working experiment and a treatment we can actually use....

----------


## UK_

http://www.replicel.com/replicel-ann...r-expertise-2/

----------


## Pentarou

> http://www.replicel.com/replicel-ann...r-expertise-2/


 Is that good?

----------


## Thinning87

> Is that good?


 It's very good, just like it's great that Histogen is moving well down their strategic roadmap with other applications.

It means the product is working and the company has higher odds of raising more funds to launch the hair loss products.

Everyone's so hard on Replicel but they are here and working on their phase 2 so I don't understand why everyone is so upset.

Call me overoptimistic but with all these different research efforts undergoing around the world we will definitely have something very cosmetically satisfying in the medium run (maybe not the ultimate solution but a very good mix of them).

I say work hard and save money because when the day comes we'd better have 20K on us...

----------


## mmmcoffee

20k?? I might as well get a body hair transplant for that price and never worry again...I am a hairy bastard, so I have plenty of body donor hair haha

----------


## UK_

> Is that good?


 For the company it couldnt be better, new areas of development and signs of expansion and growth are indications of a strong company.

----------


## UK_

Its also great to finally have an exciting update from them!

----------


## Thinning87

> 20k?? I might as well get a body hair transplant for that price and never worry again...I am a hairy bastard, so I have plenty of body donor hair haha


 no joke it's time to earn some money and save - the worst thing that could happen is having finally a cure and not being able to afford it

----------


## 67mph

> no joke it's time to earn some money and save - the worst thing that could happen is having finally a cure and not being able to afford it


 Exactly!

Alot of guys are waiting for 'the' cure but how many of us could really afford it, if the cure (from whomever it may be) came out tomorrow?

Cure's don't come cheap!

----------


## hellouser

> Exactly!
> 
> Alot of guys are waiting for 'the' cure but how many of us could really afford it, if the cure (from whomever it may be) came out tomorrow?
> 
> Cure's don't come cheap!


 Neither do women.

----------


## StayThick

> Exactly!
> 
> Alot of guys are waiting for 'the' cure but how many of us could really afford it, if the cure (from whomever it may be) came out tomorrow?
> 
> Cure's don't come cheap!


 I'd downsize my home and make the necessary adjustments financially if it meant a full head of hair. That's how much it means to me. Cost wouldn't stop me if it was a sure fire cure.

Nothing else matters when you're bald. Big house, fancy car..nothing! None of it is worth it without follicles on my head.

----------


## Henkeh91

> I'd downsize my home and make the necessary adjustments financially if it meant a full head of hair. That's how much it means to me. Cost wouldn't stop me if it was a sure fire cure.
> 
> Nothing else matters when you're bald. Big house, fancy car..nothing! None of it is worth it without follicles on my head.


 Agree! I would borrow money if I had to, no doubt. The feeling of throwing away the cap and swiming with friends without feeling ashamed. Priceless

----------


## yagazooci

Quoted from Replicel's Investor Fact Sheet:

_"Marketing And Sales Strategy
The RepliCel procedure will be internationally marketed to
medical professionals currently engaged in hair transplant
surgery and similar hair restoration programs, as well as
established hair loss and dermatology clinics. The procedure
will be offered via licensing agreements which will deliver two
streams of revenue to the company:
1. Procedure Access & Training (PAT) fees: An annual charge to
clinics for training and access to the RepliCel procedure.
2. Biopsy & Cell Replication (BCR) fees: A per-patient charge to
clinics and professionals for each procedure undertaken by
RepliCel approved laboratories."_

As I look at the Replicel website's "Product Pipeline" under RCH-01-Hair, it looks as if Replicel, according to the black arrow in the graphic after "License", has already sold one of these "licencing agreements" to grow hair. That'd be a very good sign if someone actually bought one of these licensing agreements, wouldn't it?... if that's what it all means.

----------


## UK_

I woudlnt be surprised if its Dr Nigam.

----------


## Thinning87

has this been posted?

http://www.replicel.com/replicels-ch...linical-trial/

----------


## bananana

> has this been posted?
> 
> http://www.replicel.com/replicels-ch...linical-trial/


 hm not, as far as I know. and what did he say? pics?  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

> has this been posted?
> 
> http://www.replicel.com/replicels-ch...linical-trial/


 We'll be getting info about safety at the 12 month end point of phase I (God hasnt the last year just flown by?) - no information about efficacy unfortunately :Frown: .

----------


## yagazooci

Hmmm. I guess I was correct about the license sale by replicel (#2044). Replicel is worth more today.The stock price is reflecting that too. All good.

----------


## The Alchemist

Good news for Replicel.  Hopefully this doesn't cause any delays in the commencement of phase II.

----------


## UK_

It is good news that someone has decided to throw a barrel of money into Replicel (especially given the state of the global economy right now).

----------


## UK_

In the past 12 months the stock price has never been this high - it's clear those conferences that Replicel were attending attracted interest from some very wealthy investors/companies.

----------


## 67mph

There is no scientific point I'm making here, no huge amount of data or any constructive arguments for or against...

...I'm going for the all classic conquering gut-feeling, I've a gut-feeling Replicel are onto something quite significant here, that's all.

C'mon Replicel!!

----------


## Thinning87

> c'mon replicel!!


 go replicel!!!

----------


## Morbo

For some weird and unfounded reason Spencer believes Replicel will save us all and cure baldness within now and 6-8 years, despite barely showing any progression the past 10 years. Anyone with a full head of hair would call it a fool's hope but we chose to believe it.

And why? Because we chose to believe any any sort of hope instead of accepting our faith.

----------


## Thinning87

> For some weird and unfounded reason Spencer believes Replicel will save us all and cure baldness within now and 6-8 years, despite barely showing any progression the past 10 years. Anyone with a full head of hair would call it a fool's hope but we chose to believe it.
> 
> And why? Because we chose to believe any any sort of hope instead of accepting our faith.


 hahaha dude you;'re like the bad guy from a James Bond movie or even better a Dan Brown book... even your nickname is perfect.

----------


## FearTheLoss

It may not be Replicel, but we have many companies working on treatments or "cures" right now. We will have better options in the next 5 years and that is exciting! 

I wish Histogen would hurry up and update us on the end of their phase IIa trial, I'm interested to see these results. 

That all being said, I have high hopes for Replicel, they have a great scientific team behind them and I think they are shooting for the sky.

----------


## StayThick

> It may not be Replicel, but we have many companies working on treatments or "cures" right now. We will have better options in the next 5 years and that is exciting!


 I've heard that song before...

Progress means nothing to me, because that's all I have been hearing regarding these companies and supposed future treatments, yet nothing of substance ever results from it. Nothing ever comes into fruition.

To me this is just another way to get the balding all hyped up and pigeoned hold on something we all are starting to lose (along with hair)..and that's hope.

Hope won't cure my thinning temples and hairline folks. For now all we have is FIN, Minox, and other experimental treatments. Hope won't bring back my hair.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> For some weird and unfounded reason Spencer believes Replicel will save us all and cure baldness within now and 6-8 years, despite barely showing any progression the past 10 years. Anyone with a full head of hair would call it a fool's hope but we chose to believe it.
> 
> And why? Because we chose to believe any any sort of hope instead of accepting our faith.


 Where did Spencer say Replicel will save us?

----------


## Vox

> For some weird and unfounded reason Spencer believes Replicel will save us all and cure baldness within now and 6-8 years, despite barely showing any progression the past 10 years.


 Well, I hope they will have a product to grow teeth also because by that time I won't have any!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rdawg

> I*'ve heard that song before...
> 
> Progress means nothing to me, because that's all I have been hearing regarding these companies and supposed future treatments, yet nothing of substance ever results from it. Nothing ever comes into fruition.*


 yes because science never improves  as time goes on, technology doesn't get better, everything is the exact same as it was in the year 2000.

I get where you're coming from, but the science is being much, much more understood than it was 10 or even 5 years ago. But I understand we need to see some concrete great results in order to actually build hope in those that have been hopeless like you.

----------


## hellouser

> yes because science never improves  as time goes on, technology doesn't get better, everything is the exact same as it was in the year 2000.
> 
> I get where you're coming from, but the science is being much, much more understood than it was 10 or even 5 years ago. But I understand we need to see some concrete great results in order to actually build hope in those that have been hopeless like you.


 Both of you have valid arguments but his is not negating science. Its end result thats a joke; NO treatment is available regardless of the science. THATS infuriating.

----------


## Thinning87

We're making good progress, hang in there guys, I know things are moving slowly but that's how the biotech world is.

I think future prospects are very good, and it's only a matter of time until we can walk again with a completely full head of hair. 

Histogen has proved they have something good, but unfortunately we know it can only improve one's conditions but not completely reverse it to original state.

Replicel is trying to do this as I understand, and they believe they can tweak what they have now to achieve this goal. There are obviously people who believe in them to the point of financing them, so this is positive.

I think we could see great benefits already from a combination of treatments including Histogen and HT without Replicel.

If Replicel were to give us something it would be even better than that, probably the equivalent of a cure. 

All positive stuff, we're slowly getting there.

----------


## Morbo

> Where did Spencer say Replicel will save us?


 About a week ago in a talk with Joe from Staten Island he said that Replicel were doing good work and that the cure will not be there in 1 or 2 years, maybe not even 3 or 4, but that he believed it will be there within 6-7-8 years. He also added that guys in their teenage years do not have to wory because when replicel is done they will *never* have to go bald.

I can search the exact quote if you prefer?

----------


## Morbo

Exact quote:

Spencer _"I talked with David Hall of Replicel you guys have seen on the show before... they've been working on Replicel since 2003...I believe they're on to a true science, technology that's gonna change peoples lives. It might not happen in 1 year or 2 years, it might not happen in 3 or 4, but it's gonna happen and they're getting closer and closer."_

later on:

Spencer:_ "When I think about all those kids today and these companies that are really working on cures and effective treatments. When you're losing your hair today, you're 21-22, I'm not gonna put my hand on the bible on swear to this. But I can almost guarantee. You guys will not be living your adult lives as hairloss sufferers. There is a good chance that by the time you're in your 30's, this will all be over... you will be able to solve this in your young lives"_

later on in talk with Joe from Staten Island.

_"Replicel is going to make it happen for all of us."_

----------


## Thinning87

haha so the new frontier is 2023! But yeah I do recall that.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Exact quote:
> 
> Spencer _"I talked with David Hall of Replicel you guys have seen on the show before... they've been working on Replicel since 2003...I believe they're on to a true science, technology that's gonna change peoples lives. It might not happen in 1 year or 2 years, it might not happen in 3 or 4, but it's gonna happen and they're getting closer and closer."_
> 
> later on:
> 
> Spencer:_ "When I think about all those kids today and these companies that are really working on cures and effective treatments. When you're losing your hair today, you're 21-22, I'm not gonna put my hand on the bible on swear to this. But I can almost guarantee. You guys will not be living your adult lives as hairloss sufferers. There is a good chance that by the time you're in your 30's, this will all be over... you will be able to solve this in your young lives"_
> 
> later on in talk with Joe from Staten Island.
> ...


 

Thanks for looking that up, I didn't see that show...but if Spencer believes this, that is very encouraging as Spencer is always cautious with what he says.

----------


## Assemblage23

> I'm 75% sure you are wrong.
> 
> ok I lied, 100% sure. Replicel for the win <3


 I guess scorpion was right!

----------


## UK_

> I guess scorpion was right!


 Face Palm.

You bumped this thread for that?

----------


## Kiwi

> Exact quote:
> 
> Spencer _"I talked with David Hall of Replicel you guys have seen on the show before... they've been working on Replicel since 2003...I believe they're on to a true science, technology that's gonna change peoples lives. It might not happen in 1 year or 2 years, it might not happen in 3 or 4, but it's gonna happen and they're getting closer and closer."_
> 
> later on:
> 
> Spencer:_ "When I think about all those kids today and these companies that are really working on cures and effective treatments. When you're losing your hair today, you're 21-22, I'm not gonna put my hand on the bible on swear to this. But I can almost guarantee. You guys will not be living your adult lives as hairloss sufferers. There is a good chance that by the time you're in your 30's, this will all be over... you will be able to solve this in your young lives"_
> 
> later on in talk with Joe from Staten Island.
> ...


 Blah de blah blah blah.... hurry the **** up! Replicel is NOTHING to any of us for 9-10 years????

----------


## UK_

> Blah de blah blah blah.... hurry the **** up! Replicel is NOTHING to any of us for 9-10 years????


 Too right.

Getting pretty sick & damn tired of all this "positivity talk"... "oh look how much research is going on now compared to the 80's"... sorry but ive been in this game since the 80's... and the "research going on" isnt any more special than what was going on back then.

*Atleast back then we had minox and fin given to us... these days we cant even get pathetic topical anti-androgens approved... so i'd say we're WORSE NOW than we were back then.*

----------


## iH8d0ugh

> Spencer:_ "When I think about all those kids today and these companies that are really working on cures and effective treatments. When you're losing your hair today, you're 21-22, I'm not gonna put my hand on the bible on swear to this. But I can almost guarantee. You guys will not be living your adult lives as hairloss sufferers. There is a good chance that by the time you're in your 30's, this will all be over... you will be able to solve this in your young lives"_
> 
> later on in talk with Joe from Staten Island.
> 
> _"Replicel is going to make it happen for all of us."_


 wow i actually got a couple tears in my eyes when i read that. No joke

----------


## hellouser

> Too right.
> 
> Getting pretty sick & damn tired of all this "positivity talk"... "oh look how much research is going on now compared to the 80's"... sorry but ive been in this game since the 80's... and the "research going on" isnt any more special than what was going on back then.
> 
> *Atleast back then we had minox and fin given to us... these days we cant even get pathetic topical anti-androgens approved... so i'd say we're WORSE NOW than we were back then.*


 Too true.

It's more or less 'Show a commercial product or shut the f*ck up.'

I don't care how much research there is, there could be 10,000 doctors working on a solution and it'd all be bullshit if there was a treatment we could get. Which is what todays state is like... oh but wait, we'll always have apologists saying we have Minoxidil and Finasteride.... yeah, after 20+ years.

It disgusts me that theres no cure... ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I know.  There are "researchers" out there who have been "researching" and tinkering around in their labs but have not done a damn thing to try to create a product or treatment for hair loss sufferers.  All they've been doing is tinkering around with mice in a lab for a couple of decades.  If we had as many people who were interested in create a viable product or method for regrowing hair as those "researchers" who tinker with mice in a lab, then we might have a cure for hair loss now.  

That being said, God bless companies like Replicel and Histogen who are actually worked to create a viable cure/treatment for hair loss.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> Exact quote:
> 
> Spencer _"I talked with David Hall of Replicel you guys have seen on the show before... they've been working on Replicel since 2003...I believe they're on to a true science, technology that's gonna change peoples lives. It might not happen in 1 year or 2 years, it might not happen in 3 or 4, but it's gonna happen and they're getting closer and closer."_
> 
> later on:
> 
> Spencer:_ "When I think about all those kids today and these companies that are really working on cures and effective treatments. When you're losing your hair today, you're 21-22, I'm not gonna put my hand on the bible on swear to this. But I can almost guarantee. You guys will not be living your adult lives as hairloss sufferers. There is a good chance that by the time you're in your 30's, this will all be over... you will be able to solve this in your young lives"_
> 
> later on in talk with Joe from Staten Island.
> ...


 That's very encouraging.  And hey, what about that HT surgeon who recently said that a cure would be 20-30 years away and even then, it would only be a HT with unlimited donor?  How disingenuous and full of s**t that guy was.

----------


## hellouser

> That's very encouraging.  And hey, what about that HT surgeon who recently said that a cure would be 20-30 years away and even then, it would only be a HT with unlimited donor?  How disingenuous and full of s**t that guy was.


 Its because those WITH hair are privileged to have it and subconsciously gives themselves satisfaction that others are burdened with such misfortune. How else would they come to realization that their lives are better than others?

Simply put, they don't care.

----------


## UK_

I think this crowdfunding approach where we seek out our own professionals and fund our own avenues into hair loss is going to be far more effective than relying on these companies that just constantly without fail let us down every 5 years.

Thank God for Kane, ID & mpb treatments - but we need a more aggressive approach into something more profound than just topicals for hair loss, we need something along the lines of cell therapy.  It's no good just sitting around here waiting for an invisible hand to save Aderans.

----------


## hellouser

> I think this crowdfunding approach where we seek out our own professionals and fund our own avenues into hair loss is going to be far more effective than relying on these companies that just constantly without fail let us down every 5 years.
> 
> Thank God for Kane, ID & mpb treatments - but we need a more aggressive approach into something more profound than just topicals for hair loss, we need something along the lines of cell therapy.  It's no good just sitting around here waiting for an invisible hand to save Aderans.


 Thing is with cell therapy, we need scientists and access to a lab and, more importantly, skirt around any legal issues. I would imagine if any authorities found out about that kind of activity they would shut you down FAST.

----------


## UK_

> Thing is with cell therapy, we need scientists and access to a lab and, more importantly, skirt around any legal issues. I would imagine if any authorities found out about that kind of activity they would shut you down FAST.


 Hell, would you recommend me buying CB from ID?  I dont know what vehicle he's going with (I think pg+alc).

----------


## hellouser

> Hell, would you recommend me buying CB from ID?  I dont know what vehicle he's going with (I think pg+alc).


 Well, I can't find any test results from Iron Dragon, but Kane is pretty transparent about purity. I'd go with that. Ethanol/PG is pretty easy to get.

----------


## UK_

> Well, I can't find any test results from Iron Dragon, but Kane is pretty transparent about purity. I'd go with that. Ethanol/PG is pretty easy to get.


 Ethanol is tough to get in the UK... Everclear is impossible to find... :Frown:

----------


## hellouser

> Ethanol is tough to get in the UK... Everclear is impossible to find...


 I've heard there is an influx in Polish immigrant workers in the UK. Try going to a polish deli shop and asking for 'spirytus' (its a rectified spirit). It should be a grain alcohol just like Everclear and give the same results. Don't drink it though unless you have Polish roots, Not russian, they cant handle alcohol, and contrary to popular belief, they didnt invent vodka, we did (the Poles)... Russians only invented alcohol abuse.

----------


## UK_

> I've heard there is an influx in Polish immigrant workers in the UK. Try going to a polish deli shop and asking for 'spirytus' (its a rectified spirit). It should be a grain alcohol just like Everclear and give the same results. Don't drink it though unless you have Polish roots, Not russian, they cant handle alcohol, and contrary to popular belief, they didnt invent vodka, we did (the Poles)... Russians only invented alcohol abuse.


 Ahhh perfect I will give it a shot.. I've a few friends from Poland I can ask - thanks man!!  you're a legend!!

----------


## mari0s

Shiseido press release, they will ready in the next 5 years
http://group.shiseido.com/ir/pdf/ir20130530_701.pdf

----------


## UK_

> Shiseido press release, they will ready in the next 5 years
> http://group.shiseido.com/ir/pdf/ir20130530_701.pdf


 Legendary find, nice work comrade. :Wink: 

Regarding the release, nothing new under the sun, the next best treatment is always "5 years away".

----------


## TravisB

As always, 5 years...



CB-03-01 is our ONLY hope for some decent treatment in the next 5 years

----------


## UK_

The worst thing is, David Hall said in his interview to Spencer Replicel were looking at a 2014 release... it's nothing but delays delays delays with these people.

5 years is too long I will be slick NW6/7 by then.

The thing is, we dont need to wait for them if Dr Nigam is legit.

----------


## hellouser

Document says 'in the next' 5 years, so basically within. But I won't be surprised AT ALL if its _after_ 5 years.

Fvcking christ... why, WHY... WHY does it take these guys so god damn long to release a product for us... the fvck have they been doing all these years?!

----------


## mari0s

Besides in pr they say they will combine replicel with shiseido technology, what is that?
Replicel is a medical procedure, shiseido is a cosmetic company. I fail to see how cell therapy can be combined with some shampoo

Some of you as aware of any trial or patent made by shiseido?

----------


## hellouser

> Besides in pr they say they will combine replicel with shiseido technology, what is that?
> Replicel is a medical procedure, shiseido is a cosmetic company. I fail to see how cell therapy can be combined with some shampoo
> 
> Some of you as aware of any trial or patent made by shiseido?


 If they stall this, Shiseido needs to be CALLED OUT FOR BULLSHIT, starting with the contact person in that PDF document; Yukihiro Saito.

For fvck sake, how much longer will us balding men be SOCIALLY GIMPED and LAUGHED AT?

----------


## rdawg

how are you guys shocked at 'within 5 years'?

its not like this company was in phase III, it's going into phase II right now.

either way solid that another company has more investment, ill be excited for the next round of results because I think there is still more for Replicel to show!

Nothing, I repeat NOTHING will be coming out within say 2-3 years(at least in NA) because no company is that close, so dont get your hopes up that one day youll wake up to a new product any time soon.

what you can hope for is good results in the trials as that means there is something to look forward to.

Other than that we already have our own experiments we can try!

----------


## garethbale

Hopefully Replicel/Shiseido  don't take the piss and this can come out in the next couple of years.

I'll definitely be getting a HT in the next 2/3 years though from Gho, Wesley or Nigam.  Not hanging around forever for these cellular companies.

----------


## hellouser

> Hopefully Replicel/Shiseido  don't take the piss and this can come out in the next couple of years.
> 
> I'll definitely be getting a HT in the next 2/3 years though from Gho, Wesley or Nigam.  Not hanging around forever for these cellular companies.


 These '5 year' timelines from all these incredibly slow paces bio companys is making me furious as I am depressed about hair loss. Its just another reason to get the crowdfunding initiative started ASAP. I badly want to create a campaign like the 'Who Killed The Electric Car' and call out every single false promising bastard and shame them publicly. I can't take this shit anymore.

----------


## rdawg

> These '5 year' timelines from all these incredibly slow paces bio companys is making me furious as I am depressed about hair loss. Its just another reason to get the crowdfunding initiative started ASAP. I badly want to create a campaign like the 'Who Killed The Electric Car' and call out every single false promising bastard and shame them publicly. I can't take this shit anymore.


 you can partially blame the FDA though, it takes a long time to get approved for each phase and pay for each phase.

This III phase thing is really overkill, and companies either run out of money or spend so much damn time in the Phase II limbo

----------


## hellouser

> you can partially blame the FDA though, it takes a long time to get approved for each phase and pay for each phase.
> 
> This III phase thing is really overkill, and companies either run out of money or spend so much damn time in the Phase II limbo


 I wonder if Replicel's Phase II release date in 2015 in non-western countries still holds any water. I *really* hope it does.

With Aderans out of the picture, Replicel's got a massive opportunity to cash in big time.

----------


## UK_

> I wonder if Replicel's Phase II release date in 2015 in non-western countries still holds any water. I *really* hope it does.
> 
> With Aderans out of the picture, Replicel's got a massive opportunity to cash in big time.


 I really doubt it Hell, I mean first they were supposed to start Phase II in fall of 2012, then it was "mid 2013" and we're now heading into September with statements like "late 2013".

So there's a year gone up in smoke right there, so 2015 now becomes late 2016 or early 2017, even if they do what NO OTHER company has done and pass Phase II there will still be likely a year/2 year hold up so the real date will really be 2020.

All we can do is use stuff like CB/RU to hold on to what we have, or if you want to risk it, finasteride.

----------

